# ***Official SARB033/SARB035 Seiko Spirit thread***



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

I think that this two incredible watches need their own official thread.

Here some images and the official specs:

Brand, Seller, or Collection Name: Seiko
Model number: SARB033
Dial window material type: Sapphire glass
Clasp: Deployment Clasp
Case material: Stainless steel
Case diameter: 37 millimeters
Case Thickness:	11.2 millimeters
Band Material:	Stainless
Band length: Men's Standard
Band width :	19 millimeters
Band Color Stainless
Special features Case Size: 43mm × 40mm, 10 ATM water resistant, 
Item weight 4.80 Ounces
Water resistant depth 100 Meters

Caliber Seiko 6R15C


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

sblantipodi said:


> I think that this two incredible watches need their own official thread.


couldn't agree more!

I had both but endup keeping only the 035. Both gorgeous watches deserving of a little attention!


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

very nice shots Juanjo_NY, congratulations.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

sblantipodi said:


> I think that this two incredible watches need their own official thread.
> 
> Here some images and the official specs:
> 
> ...


Thanks for starting this thread, long overdue IMO. Couple things I'd like to point out:

The first pic you've posted looks to be the SCVS003 from the Spirit line that preceded the SARBs. The SCVS band has apparently been swapped for the SARB oyster style. The dial differs from the SARB in the type of script used near 6:00 and its chapter ring is printed directly on the dial as opposed to being an independent element. Also, the true case diameter should read 38 millimeters, not 37. Lug width is also 20mm, not 19.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

You are right, thanks for pointing it out. I'm from my mobile now, tomorrow I will correct the first image. Thanks and keep this thread active.
It is very annoying to see dozens of thread talking about the same watch, an official thread is good for all generic talking about this two jewels.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Just corrected the image on the first post and with this occasion I add some photos of my SARB033.


----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

SARB033 just arrived on Monday, beautiful fit & finish (perfect watch to wear with jeans & casual wear). I need to post some pics.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

No pics no party


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

sblantipodi said:


> I think that this two incredible watches need their own official thread.
> 
> Here some images and the official specs:
> 
> ...


As brother noenmon pointed out to me here https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/how-accurate-your-seiko-6r15c-1680922-2.html regarding my watch, your second picture is a 6R15*B *rather than 6R15* C *as shown on the rota.

So my Sarb033 is a 6R15 B - I thought that they all were. Im not sure how important this is? Can anyone say what the difference is between the two ?

Also not clear on the _special features_ that you list ie _case size 43mm x 40 mm_ - as you have listed above the case diameter is 37mm!? (or possinbly 38 mm)

Mine is currently with Seiko UK for regulation / service - Im just waiting to hear back on the cost for either.

My Sarb033


----------



## heatscore (Feb 26, 2013)

slightly modded


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Munchie said:


> Can anyone say what the difference is between the two ?


The general consensous on the net says:
6R15B vs 6R15C

_
1) Modify ratchet sliding spring 
2) Modify date indicator maintenance plate 
3) New balance wheel 
4) New barrel (utilizing the SPRON510 mainspring)

Looked carefully, adding jewel and modify ratchet spring are all related to upgrading of barrel (to higher power reserve, so higher torque). Modify date plate is due to widely complains of date misalignment. SII upgraded balance wheel might aim to increase long term stability. The previous 6R15 all have difficulty maintain long term (1-2years) stability in accuracy."
_

I'm not sure if this info are 100% correct, hope that someone else can be more precise.



> Also not clear on the _special features_ that you list ie _case size 43mm x 40 mm_ - as you have listed above the case diameter is 37mm!? (or possinbly 38 mm)
> 
> Mine is currently with Seiko UK for regulation / service - Im just waiting to hear back on the cost for either.


I don't have a caliber but on my Seiko box is written 37mm.

Please inform us if you will calibrate you watch and how good it will be after the regulation.


----------



## Steelwrist (Feb 7, 2014)

Ah, yes, a well deserved thread indeed. My team says hi!


----------



## CoffeeCat2112 (Jun 2, 2014)

Ooh! I can join this club!


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

^^^ spot on, the 035 looks better on leather where the 033 looks just right with bracelet!! 
Nice pair.


----------



## Subir (Feb 13, 2015)

I am considering buying the SARB035. It seems like the best prices on Rakuten are around $260/270 + shipping (because JPY has moved lower). Any thoughts on buying on Rakuten versus from Seiya/Chino?


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

I bought mine there, and it took about a week from Japan to NY, very smooth transaction and unbelievable price for such a gorgeous watch.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

sblantipodi said:


>


That's a good looking dynamic duo right there. I have the SARB, now I just need the Monster...


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Subir said:


> I am considering buying the SARB035. It seems like the best prices on Rakuten are around $260/270 + shipping (because JPY has moved lower). Any thoughts on buying on Rakuten versus from Seiya/Chino?


Personally, I'd buy from one of the big three before using Rakuten. I know the way Seiya ships you won't have to pay custom fees...not sure on the other two (Chino, Higuchi). Buy the seller. Can't say this enough when purchasing from outside of your own country. Imagine the watch comes with a dead movement. Now what? I know exactly what would happen if I used one of the big three. I have no idea what would happen to you and your Rakuten purchase though. To be fair, I've never bought through Rakuten, but the "Big Three" earned their reputation for a reason...


----------



## CoffeeCat2112 (Jun 2, 2014)

sirgilbert357 said:


> That's a good looking dynamic duo right there. I have the SARB, now I just need the Monster...


One pretty much has all situations covered with a combo like this.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

bwperdue said:


> One pretty much has all situations covered with a combo like this.


I love my monster/spirit combo but I need to upgrade my second gen monster with a third gen.
I'm waiting to see it on Amazon because I don't want to buy from Japan, I like to have the possibility to return the watch
in case the accuracy is not good enough or there is some imperfection on the dial.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

bwperdue said:


> One pretty much has all situations covered with a combo like this.


No kidding! I want the orange Monster though, as I already have too many black dialed divers...


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The 035 must be special cus I've got one and it's not a diver/sport like most of the others.


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 12, 2013)

My pair would also like to say " HELLO" !


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

is just me or the 033 looks few MM bigger then the 035 in that photo.! 

oh, nice pair!!


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

reggie747 said:


> My pair would also like to say " HELLO" !
> View attachment 3361570


I appreciate your passion for this watch 
Buying the twins is the proof of the love for the piece


----------



## Pancakedan (Mar 26, 2013)

Have had my 035 for a week now and love it! Makes a refreshing change to wearing my divers.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

a misterious shot from Milan


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 12, 2013)

> is just me or the 033 looks few MM bigger then the 035 in that photo.!


Rest assured, it's just the angle of the phone pic !



> I appreciate your passion for this watch
> Buying the twins is the proof of the love for the piece


Indeed, this model fits like a glove for me thanks.


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

reggie747 said:


> My pair would also like to say " HELLO" !
> View attachment 3361570


I love it that the white dialled Sarb has a white date wheel and the back dialled has a black one. Aesthetically pleasing and indicates effort and resources being put into the model by the manufacturer.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

it is very very hard to remove and reinsert the bracelet from this watch, what "instrument" do you use to remove the bracelet?


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

My 033 on a genuine matte finish alligator strap says hi.


----------



## CoffeeCat2112 (Jun 2, 2014)

Wow! That looks really sharp!



hiro1963 said:


> My 033 on a genuine matte finish alligator strap says hi.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

hiro1963 said:


> My 033 on a genuine matte finish alligator strap says hi.


I love it on black and brown alligator


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

bwperdue said:


> Wow! That looks really sharp!


Thanks!



sblantipodi said:


> I love it on black and brown alligator


I've been thinking about getting a brown strap for a while. I just can't decide what shade of brown I should go with yet though. I might try a Horween cordovan strap as well.

In the meantime, I'm just going to use this black gator one. It's a matte finish, so not too dressy.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hirsch sheep


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 12, 2013)

> it is very very hard to remove and reinsert the bracelet from this watch, what "instrument" do you use to remove the bracelet?


Bergeon 6767F


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

reggie747 said:


> Bergeon 6767F


I have a similar tool and it is quite impossible to remove the bracelet with that tool.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

sblantipodi said:


> I have a similar tool and it is quite impossible to remove the bracelet with that tool.


Even with the Bergeon it's very difficult removing or refitting the bracelet on these SARBs.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

sblantipodi said:


> I have a similar tool and it is quite impossible to remove the bracelet with that tool.


This is basically the way to do it.

Pic credited to Minus4Plus6



I used to use a Bergeon pliers type tool, but kinda silly. So, now I just use a 6111.

You might want to mask off the lugs like in the pic if you don't want to scratch the underside of the lugs. Personally I don't do that anymore though.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

1st SARB arrived yesterday. Very nice indeed!! Comfy little bugger, gained 4 seconds in 24 hrs. Bracelet fits perfect, without adjustment on my 8"-ish wrist. Any bigger, and you'll need extra links though. Couple quick pics....

In crappy office lighting...










With some sunlight...


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

BDC said:


> 1st SARB arrived yesterday. Very nice indeed!! Comfy little bugger, gained 4 seconds in 24 hrs. Bracelet fits perfect, without adjustment on my 8"-ish wrist. Any bigger, and you'll need extra links though. Couple quick pics....
> 
> In crappy office lighting...
> 
> ...


Congrats, try it with a brown leather strap, it will be gorgeous.


----------



## squire76 (May 26, 2014)

If I may ask a possibly sacrilegious question, is there a quartz equivalent of this watch (033) with the same case and aesthetically the same? 
The only reason I ask is that this would make such a great any occasion, any outfit watch and as such the grab-n'-go convenience of a quartz could win me over in this case.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

squire76 said:


> If I may ask a possibly sacrilegious question, is there a quartz equivalent of this watch (033) with the same case and aesthetically the same?
> The only reason I ask is that this would make such a great any occasion, any outfit watch and as such the grab-n'-go convenience of a quartz could win me over in this case.


Never seen it


----------



## CoffeeCat2112 (Jun 2, 2014)

squire76 said:


> If I may ask a possibly sacrilegious question, is there a quartz equivalent of this watch (033) with the same case and aesthetically the same?
> The only reason I ask is that this would make such a great any occasion, any outfit watch and as such the grab-n'-go convenience of a quartz could win me over in this case.


It looks like this thread has a couple ideas: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/help-i-want-quartz-sarb-841063.html


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

squire76 said:


> If I may ask a possibly sacrilegious question, is there a quartz equivalent of this watch (033) with the same case and aesthetically the same?
> The only reason I ask is that this would make such a great any occasion, any outfit watch and as such the grab-n'-go convenience of a quartz could win me over in this case.


Get on Global Rakuten and search the Seiko Spirit, Dolce, and Exceline models, may be something to your liking.

Something like these...http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/10keiya/item/111341/

http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/10keiya/item/107519/


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

sblantipodi said:


> Congrats, try it with a brown leather strap, it will be gorgeous.


Thanks, I was thinking that'd be a good look w/ this dial.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

BDC said:


> Get on Global Rakuten and search the Seiko Spirit, Dolce, and Exceline models, may be something to your liking.
> 
> Something like these...Udedokeihonpo | Rakuten Global Market: SEIKO SEIKO spirit SPIRIT solar electric wave correction SBTM217 men watch watch #111341
> 
> Udedokeihonpo | Rakuten Global Market: SEIKO dolce SADZ125 men watch solar electric wave correction electric wave solar SEIKO DOLCE #107519


Yup,





This one above is a Spirit model SBTM159, so I can't guarantee the same level of the fit and finish of the SARBs.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

hiro1963 said:


> Yup,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SARB seems a lot more finished


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

sblantipodi said:


> SARB seems a lot more finished


Agreed.


----------



## squire76 (May 26, 2014)

Hi Sarb owners. What is the dial diameter (not case, I believe that's 38mm?). Just trying to get a feel for how one would wear.
Any wrist shots on a 6.5" wrist?


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

squire76 said:


> Hi Sarb owners. What is the dial diameter (not case, I believe that's 38mm?). Just trying to get a feel for how one would wear.
> Any wrist shots on a 6.5" wrist?


I have a 7inch wrist and it wear a little small. Don't think on it, on 6.5inch it will wear perfectly


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

I think my wrist is 6.5". The diameter of the dial is about 30.5mm.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Took a couple shots the other day, this was the only one that caught the brown in the dial.








On regimental Nato:


----------



## squire76 (May 26, 2014)

Juanjo_NY said:


> couldn't agree more!
> 
> I had both but endup keeping only the 035. Both gorgeous watches deserving of a little attention!


What's your wrist size Juanjo if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Speardane (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## LoriW (Mar 24, 2015)

Any idea what strap this is? I'd like to find it in black. Thank you!


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

squire76 said:


> What's your wrist size Juanjo if you don't mind my asking?


Hi,
7"1/4


----------



## Max Time (Jun 5, 2013)

Mine says hi.
Sarb035 is one I think Seiko really got right,
ditched the bracelet immediately


----------



## squire76 (May 26, 2014)

Juanjo_NY said:


> Hi,
> 7"1/4


Ok. Cool, thanks. I'm considering one but was concerned it may wear too small on my 6.5" wrist. Looking at yours with 3/4 on me, I reckon it'll be fine.


----------



## Slonie (Jan 21, 2015)

I happened to just try on my friend's SARB033 for the first time the other night. No problem at all for a 6.25-6.5 wrist. Then again I took off my Sumo to try it on, so my perception may affected by that...


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

Juanjo_NY said:


> couldn't agree more!


Awesome!


----------



## iTreelex (Feb 27, 2014)

What do you guys thing about a SARB035 with a SARB065 (cocktail time) blue seconds hand installed? Been contemplating that for a while.


----------



## squire76 (May 26, 2014)

Just ordered mine! 😁
A minty looking used piece from a fellow Aussie WIS. Can't wait...


----------



## squire76 (May 26, 2014)

[/QUOTE]







[/QUOTE]

Nice strap, where did you get this if you recall?


----------



## BONDLTK (Feb 22, 2012)

I traded in my SKX007 for my new SARB033; I wanted something a little more formal. It's currently on a Havana colored croc strap:


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

BONDLTK said:


> I traded in my SKX007 for my new SARB033; I wanted something a little more formal. It's currently on a Havana colored croc strap:


Nice upgrade.


----------



## best_x_treme (Jul 14, 2013)

BONDLTK said:


> I traded in my SKX007 for my new SARB033; I wanted something a little more formal. It's currently on a Havana colored croc strap:


Great combo with the brown strap, I need one like this for my SCVS003.


----------



## squire76 (May 26, 2014)

Mine arrived today. So happy with it. Just beautiful in the metal and perfect size for me, I think.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Absolutely love my SARB035. Definitely gateway drug to Grand Seikos. Contemplating a SBGT035 or SBGX051...


----------



## squire76 (May 26, 2014)

Still in the honeymoon phase with mine after a week of ownership. Borrowed the leather strap off my Tissot Visodate to see how it looks. Pretty happy and still mesmerised by the details of the dial.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

[/QUOTE]

Nice strap, where did you get this if you recall?[/QUOTE]

thanks, 
20mm 22mm Vintage Black or Dark Brown Quality Genuina Leather Watch Strap | eBay
I bought many straps from that seller, great quality straps.


----------



## CRetzloff (Jul 10, 2014)

I have been eyeing the 035 for about a week now. It seems like the perfect summer watch. Just trying to sell my Squale to open up some funds for one, hopefully I can get one of these soon!


----------



## Parsedout (Sep 17, 2014)

I tried to capture the very subtle white/cream starburst finish on the SARB035. I always thought it was just a flat white dial but under the right lighting it's much more interesting. Anyway, my favorite watch I own.


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

Where's the SARB023 ???


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

My SARB033 says hi, he visited the doctor timegrapher today.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

I've had the SARB035 for close to a year. Classic design don't get old, appreciate it more and more as time goes on!

I did wish the lume is blue instead of lime green. For whatever reason, the green on white dial looks cheap (not so with the SARB033 with its black dial). I think blue lume would look much classier (or no lume at all like the GS!). If I keep this long enough for a relume, I'll try to get blue lume...


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

As promised, here the results of the calibration of my SARB

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/weis...ting-my-seiko-watches-lot-photos-1837306.html


----------



## alessio93v (Feb 13, 2014)

Seiko Sarb033 and 035 are fantastic watches. There's high quality and price is low.
If they were Swiss the price will be at least double.
One day I will buy one of these, maybe Sarb033 because is elegant and sports at the same time.


----------



## Smithy2997 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi all, I'm considering a SARB033 as my next watch, but I've been wondering how the watch can be dressed down slightly. I'd assume that a NATO would probably be too far, but I'm interested to know where the sweet spot is with it. Maybe a sailcloth?


----------



## oztech (Apr 30, 2015)

Smithy2997 said:


> Hi all, I'm considering a SARB033 as my next watch, but I've been wondering how the watch can be dressed down slightly. I'd assume that a NATO would probably be too far, but I'm interested to know where the sweet spot is with it. Maybe a sailcloth?


Just my opinion but i wear mine dressed or casual the watch seems to go with everything kinda like a Rolex Explorer.


----------



## Smithy2997 (Jan 24, 2015)

oztech said:


> Just my opinion but i wear mine dressed or casual the watch seems to go with everything kinda like a Rolex Explorer.


My concern is that the dial is more dressy to my eyes than the Explorer, due to the lack of numbers, and the extra polished sections. What kind of other straps does it work well with? I'd imagine a nice alligator pattern leather would be perfect, but I'd rather go slightly more casual than that. Perhaps something like a red trimmed sporty-type leather strap would work well, but I'd rather know before hand


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Smithy2997 said:


> Hi all, I'm considering a SARB033 as my next watch, but I've been wondering how the watch can be dressed down slightly. I'd assume that a NATO would probably be too far, but I'm interested to know where the sweet spot is with it. Maybe a sailcloth?


I'm a fan of NATOs on diver's, I tried my NATOs on my SARB but they looks inappropriate.


----------



## Smithy2997 (Jan 24, 2015)

sblantipodi said:


> I'm a fan of NATOs on diver's, I tried my NATOs on my SARB but they looks inappropriate.


I figured that would be the case, what strap do you use for the SARB then?


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Smithy2997 said:


> I figured that would be the case, what strap do you use for the SARB then?


My 035 looks good on just about any strap, including a cool Hirsch sharkskin I have (will try to post pic soon). A member posted their 033 on a black horween a few times and that combo looks incredible! Tons of possibilities with these most versatile of watches!


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Smithy2997 said:


> My concern is that the dial is more dressy to my eyes than the Explorer, due to the lack of numbers, and the extra polished sections. What kind of other straps does it work well with? I'd imagine a nice alligator pattern leather would be perfect, but I'd rather go slightly more casual than that. Perhaps something like a red trimmed sporty-type leather strap would work well, but I'd rather know before hand


I know what you are talking about. I put it on a black gator and I think the combo looks great, but a bit too dressy for my liking. I mean for my daily life style (chambray shirt, chino, 10" black logger boots or tan suede 6" moc toe etc...lol).

I've also tried a black domed oiled calf strap w/contrast stitching, but no-go. The dial is a bit too shiny and dressy for that type of leather strap. I've been thinking about trying a Horween cordovan next.

My 033 is back on the bracelet for now. I think it's sporty enough that way. Plus, it goes well with either black or brown boots. :-d


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Something like these? Maybe a bit too shiny?

Fluco Horween cordovan.


----------



## Steelwrist (Feb 7, 2014)

I like the idea of a stitchless strap for the SARB. I'm actually waiting for a couple ... I have a feeling it's going to look sharp!


----------



## joe_grundy (Feb 9, 2014)

I don't think the SARB would work very well with stripey NATO straps. I've seen pictures where people have tried it and it's looks plain wrong. However on a leather NATO especially a tan one I could see it working. Or possibly a single colour cloth one?


----------



## Smithy2997 (Jan 24, 2015)

joe_grundy said:


> I don't think the SARB would work very well with stripey NATO straps. I've seen pictures where people have tried it and it's looks plain wrong. However on a leather NATO especially a tan one I could see it working. Or possibly a single colour cloth one?


That's what I was thinking at first, but then I saw it on this red and black NATO...







I'm also thinking that, while the 'PseudoBond' looks OK, one of the 'true' Bond NATOs might work well


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Smithy2997 said:


> I figured that would be the case, what strap do you use for the SARB then?


I have a lot of straps, I used gray one, black one, bond one black with grey stripes, but no one looks good on SARB.
classy watches doesn't looks good on NATOs imho.


----------



## Steelwrist (Feb 7, 2014)

sblantipodi said:


> I have a lot of straps, I used gray one, black one, bond one black with grey stripes, but no one looks good on SARB.
> classy watches doesn't looks good on NATOs imho.


I've reached the same conclusion. Tried quite a few NATO's on both of my SARB watches but it never seems to hit the spot. It's ALMOST there with a leather NATO but it's still a no for me. Most of the time I've worn them on their stock bracelets, which looks great in my opinion, but lately I've truly enjoyed my 035 on a simple black leather strap. Classic and clean! Right now I'm waiting for a couple of stitchless leather straps - I have a feeling it'll look sweet!


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Steelwrist said:


> I've reached the same conclusion. Tried quite a few NATO's on both of my SARB watches but it never seems to hit the spot. It's ALMOST there with a leather NATO but it's still a no for me. Most of the time I've worn them on their stock bracelets, which looks great in my opinion, but lately I've truly enjoyed my 035 on a simple black leather strap. Classic and clean! Right now I'm waiting for a couple of stitchless leather straps - I have a feeling it'll look sweet!


Don't forget to post photos as soon as it will arrive


----------



## Steelwrist (Feb 7, 2014)

You fellas will be the first to know, of course


----------



## Smithy2997 (Jan 24, 2015)

Steelwrist said:


> ... Most of the time I've worn them on their stock bracelets, which looks great in my opinion
> ...


There's something about the stock bracelets that just doesn't quite seem right for me, at least in photos. My best guess is the rounded edges to the links, but I'm not sure


----------



## Smithy2997 (Jan 24, 2015)

Just had a radical thought, anyone have their SARB on a mesh strap?


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Smithy2997 said:


> There's something about the stock bracelets that just doesn't quite seem right for me, at least in photos. My best guess is the rounded edges to the links, but I'm not sure


Could be because each section is really just one link not 3 like most other oysters. Winds up lacking the subtle suppleness that true oysters have. That said, I have to say I do like my 035 on its bracelet, it somehow manages to work well IMO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hale color said:


> Could be because each section is really just one link not 3 like most other oysters. Winds up lacking the subtle suppleness that true oysters have. That said, I have to say I do like my 035 on its bracelet, it somehow manages to work well IMO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right. Not that bad.





Then again, I didn't like the bracelet which came on a RM. I wasn't 100% happy with a Bond bracelet either. The bracelet on the PO 2500 was very good, but a bit too heavy. I can wear a Sumo on bracelet 24/7, but not a PO. 10 hours at most. Plus, sizing the bracelet is kind of pain in the butt with two half-links.

Anyway, I've learned to compromise to some degree. lol.

Railmaster: The solid endlinks are not really tight. The buckle feels weak.



Bond bracelet: Very well made bracelet, but somehow it felt like a man's jewelry lol..


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

hiro1963 said:


> Right. Not that bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have to say, I at least like the looks of that RM bracelet. SMP works on its original bracelet but not that Bond IMO. The RM: is that a 36mm or 39?


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hale color said:


> Have to say, I at least like the looks of that RM bracelet. SMP works on its original bracelet but not that Bond IMO. The RM: is that a 36mm or 39?


36mm. As for the SMP, I agree. Omega made that combo just for the US market only for a few years I think. Wasn't my cup of tea either though.


----------



## squire76 (May 26, 2014)

Smithy2997 said:


> Hi all, I'm considering a SARB033 as my next watch, but I've been wondering how the watch can be dressed down slightly. I'd assume that a NATO would probably be too far, but I'm interested to know where the sweet spot is with it. Maybe a sailcloth?


Hi Smithy
I put mine on a leather NATO and was really pleasantly surprised with the result. Also tried on a navy with red stripe and it didn't work at all.


----------



## squire76 (May 26, 2014)

Smithy2997 said:


> Hi all, I'm considering a SARB033 as my next watch, but I've been wondering how the watch can be dressed down slightly. I'd assume that a NATO would probably be too far, but I'm interested to know where the sweet spot is with it. Maybe a sailcloth?


Also tried the "Croco-calf" strap off my Tissot Visodate which looked pretty sharp too, I thought.


----------



## pizza_nightmare (Jan 29, 2015)

Could somebody please post a SARB on a NATO? Pretty please?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithy2997 (Jan 24, 2015)

squire76 said:


> Hi Smithy
> I put mine on a leather NATO and was really pleasantly surprised with the result. Also tried on a navy with red stripe and it didn't work at all.
> View attachment 3886602


I don't suppose you've tried it on a black leather NATO have you? Brown isn't really my cup of tea.


----------



## Smithy2997 (Jan 24, 2015)

hiro1963 said:


> Right. Not that bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you tried the SARB on a mesh strap?


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Smithy2997 said:


> Have you tried the SARB on a mesh strap?


No, I haven't since mine are shark mesh ones. If I had a thinner Milanese style one, I would though.


----------



## Smithy2997 (Jan 24, 2015)

hiro1963 said:


> No, I haven't since mine are shark mesh ones. If I had a thinner Milanese style one, I would though.


At least I'm not the only one that thinks that would look good then! The question is, then, polished or satin?


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Smithy2997 said:


> At least I'm not the only one that thinks that would look good then! The question is, then, polished or satin?


I think I would go with satin since the top of the lugs has a satin finish and satin finish meshes look polished in certain lighting conditions. I have a 22mm wjean satin finish mesh and was a bit too shiny, so I brushed it myself.


----------



## Smithy2997 (Jan 24, 2015)

That's a fair point, I was thinking that the polished bezel and sides to the case would work with a polished mesh, but the regular band is brushed, so the contrast between brushed and polished in that case should work


----------



## squire76 (May 26, 2014)

Smithy2997 said:


> I don't suppose you've tried it on a black leather NATO have you? Brown isn't really my cup of tea.


No, I haven't, sorry. Brown is my dress down default. I always feel that black leather looks dressy, with the possible exception of white stitched variants.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

few weeks ago sold my Sarb035... today received my new Sarb035 
I think I won't sell it again


----------



## sanfong (Jun 9, 2014)

Sold it 6 mths ago. Now its back on my wrist again. Feel so great. 









Sent from my SH-01G using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewFromTexas (May 16, 2015)

Just got this exact watch today! It's my second automatic and second Seiko (I just got into watches a month or so ago and started with a Seiko Sports 5). Very pleased with it, completely agree with OP: fantastic watch for the money. I got it on SeiyaJapan's Spring sale for $332. Very happy with it. Seems to run about 2-3s slow per day, which is very good considering.


----------



## NutmegInPajamas (Feb 2, 2015)

Posted this in f71 earlier today. Really digging the lizard grain strap swap


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

NutmegInPajamas said:


> Posted this in f71 earlier today. Really digging the lizard grain strap swap
> 
> View attachment 4268234


That is cool|>


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

Extremely happy with my newly acquired SARB033 on a Hirsch Carbon strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

I just put my 033 on a Hirsch Forest.


----------



## Choppers (Jul 5, 2011)

Massdrop are doing the Sarb033 and Sarb035 again for $269.99 if anyone's interested. I believe the drop is limited to only 140 units and they're guaranteed to sell like 'hot cakes'

I got myself a Sarb035 a few months back and have been very impressed (even did a review). Since the price is too good to refuse, i've just ordered myself the Sarb033.


----------



## helvetika (Sep 2, 2014)

Choppers said:


> Massdrop are doing the Sarb033 and Sarb035 again for $269.99 if anyone's interested. I believe the drop is limited to only 140 units and they're guaranteed to sell like 'hot cakes'
> 
> I got myself a Sarb035 a few months back and have been very impressed (even did a review). Since the price is too good to refuse, i've just ordered myself the Sarb033.


I was wondering about that Massdrop, that's why I went on here to see if others thought it was an excellent deal, and it appears it is. As I total newbie, this would be my first watch purchase, excluding my very first 'bought on time' Seiko, when I was 18...(ah, back in the '70's) So I may have to jump on it, myself. Thanks.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

helvetika said:


> I was wondering about that Massdrop, that's why I went on here to see if others thought it was an excellent deal, and it appears it is. As I total newbie, this would be my first watch purchase, excluding my very first 'bought on time' Seiko, when I was 18...(ah, back in the '70's) So I may have to jump on it, myself. Thanks.


Sarb035/33 is a bargain at $350 .. NO BRAINER at that price IMO


----------



## Choppers (Jul 5, 2011)

helvetika said:


> I was wondering about that Massdrop, that's why I went on here to see if others thought it was an excellent deal, and it appears it is. As I total newbie, this would be my first watch purchase, excluding my very first 'bought on time' Seiko, when I was 18...(ah, back in the '70's) So I may have to jump on it, myself. Thanks.


I'm in the UK so i'm probably going to have to pay out for customs/charges and handling fees, although a knife i recently got from Massdrop cost me nothing but the purchase price (so you never know). Even with a 25% increase on the $269.99 still makes this a "*very*" good buy indeed. Sellers on Amazon.co.uk charge £350(not dollars) for a Seiko Sarb033 and again you might get caught out with customs/charges and handling fees since they're coming from Japan.

I'm actually a little surprised Massdrop haven't sold out already.


----------



## helvetika (Sep 2, 2014)

Choppers said:


> I'm in the UK so i'm probably going to have to pay out for customs/charges and handling fees, although a knife i recently got from Massdrop cost me nothing but the purchase price (so you never know). Even with a 25% increase on the $269.99 still makes this a "*very*" good buy indeed. Sellers on Amazon.co.uk charge £350(not dollars) for a Seiko Sarb033 and again you might get caught out with customs/charges and handling fees since they're coming from Japan.
> 
> I'm actually a little surprised Massdrop haven't sold out already.


So I decided to go for it and ordered the Sarb035! Can't wait to get it! Even if I decide I do not like it, I have been wanting to get my dad a nice watch, so I can always gift it to him. But I doubt I will not like it! I checked on Amazon & it was on sale for over $700. Unfortunately the Canadian dollar is terribly low right now, so it will be over $360, but hopefully there won't be too much of a customs & handling charge. Reading the discussion on Massdrop it seems likely it would sell out quickly!


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

my every day/do-it-all watch!!


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Juanjo_NY said:


> my every day/do-it-all watch!!


Wow-great shot!


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

This watch has enjoyed the longest honeymoon period of all the watches I've ever owned thus far. 
It's killed my rotation completely and that's never happened before. 
It grows on you day by day. Such a subtle yet beautiful watch at an astonishing price.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

vanilla.coffee said:


> This watch has enjoyed the longest honeymoon period of all the watches I've ever owned thus far.
> It's killed my rotation completely and that's never happened before.
> It grows on you day by day. Such a subtle yet beautiful watch at an astonishing price.
> 
> ...


really nice shots, congrats


----------



## cmiguel (Aug 30, 2015)

This thread has made me fall in love with the SARB03X line. I'm waiting for my local AD to have one in stock, which they say could take a few months. 

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmadaljufri (May 14, 2015)

arrived 1 week ago. I absolutely love this watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Setarip (Nov 6, 2009)

My favorite watch...superbly accurate* and the quality is far beyond its price point!

*over 4 days this watch is +14 seconds, or +3.5 seconds each day!


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

This thread made me pull the trigger after a couple of years of hesitation. No regrets, this is a wonderful classic piece. 
Torb


----------



## cmiguel (Aug 30, 2015)

Torbjorn said:


> This thread made me pull the trigger after a couple of years of hesitation. No regrets, this is a wonderful classic piece.
> Torb
> View attachment 5304250
> View attachment 5304258
> View attachment 5304266


I'm quite surprised that you were able to hold it off for a couple of years. Congratulations on the wonderful timepiece. Cheers!

Sent from my SM-G900FD using Tapatalk


----------



## t-o-m-o (Oct 5, 2014)

I had one for a year now, and absolute love it. Have been even swimming and diving with it the whole summer - it took it as if it were a true diver ;-)


----------



## CoffeeCat2112 (Jun 2, 2014)

t-o-m-o said:


> I had one for a year now, and absolute love it. Have been even swimming and diving with it the whole summer - it took it as if it were a true diver ;-)


That's a great endorsement!


----------



## CoffeeCat2112 (Jun 2, 2014)

Setarip said:


> My favorite watch...superbly accurate* and the quality is far beyond its price point!
> 
> *over 4 days this watch is +14 seconds, or +3.5 seconds each day!


If one were restricted to only two watches, those two would pretty much have everything covered.


----------



## uncle6 (Sep 25, 2015)

Just wanted to make sure the glass material on SARB035 is real sapphire right?
On Amazon it is stated as synthetic sapphire, but I did a search on this thread and found no such mention, and on Seiko Japan website it says sapphire glass.


----------



## t-o-m-o (Oct 5, 2014)

I would say it is real, after one year of constant wear and tear, mine dosn't show a single scratch although the bezel shows traces of contacts with hard objects. Had the crystal been made of softer material, it would have caught some of it too.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

The more I look at this watch the more I love it.
Glad to have bought it.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

The more I look at this watch the more I love it.
Glad to have bought it.


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

According to Seiya and Chino it is indeed sapphire. 
And I don't know those guys to lie about stuff like this.
No disrespect to Amazon but if I had to go by Seiya / Chino for watch info, or Amazon, it would be a no brainer.
So it is safe to assume your SARB035 will arrive with a sapphire crystal in it :-!


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

here is my Spirit with moded with Blue Dauphine hands!


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Juanjo_NY said:


> here is my Spirit with moded with Blue Dauphine hands!


Beautifully done! Original band?


----------



## cmiguel (Aug 30, 2015)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing !


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

thanks, 
the bracelet is from a Seiko Sarx023.

is my 'Holly Grail' wannabe! 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/got-my-holly-grail-grand-seiko-2456361.html


----------



## helvetika (Sep 2, 2014)

So I just received mine from Massdrop, and with the customs charge of $48, the exchange & conversion fee, shipping charge, the grand total for this watch was $428 Canadian. Turned out to be more than I thought, but the Canadian dollar has really gone down. However, I am very impressed with this watch and I am not giving it to my dad to get ruined by welding and angle grinding sparks, I am keeping for myself. The next question is do I swap out the bracelet and go for leather. In any case I can't wear it yet, as it is too big for my wrist as it is. I've never tried changing a bracelet on my own though...But what a gorgeous watch!


----------



## cmiguel (Aug 30, 2015)

Sharing my newly bought SARB 035


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

This watch is so awesome but it is one of the few watches that is more beatiful in real life than in photo


----------



## cmiguel (Aug 30, 2015)

sblantipodi said:


> This watch is so awesome but it is one of the few watch that is more beatiful in real life than in photo


I agree with you. It looks more impressive in person. The dial has a sunburst effect that is difficult to replicate in photos.


----------



## Jeru (Jul 11, 2011)

helvetika said:


> So I just received mine from Massdrop, and with the customs charge of $48, the exchange & conversion fee, shipping charge, the grand total for this watch was $428 Canadian. Turned out to be more than I thought, but the Canadian dollar has really gone down. However, I am very impressed with this watch and I am not giving it to my dad to get ruined by welding and angle grinding sparks, I am keeping for myself. The next question is do I swap out the bracelet and go for leather. In any case I can't wear it yet, as it is too big for my wrist as it is. I've never tried changing a bracelet on my own though...But what a gorgeous watch!


A 38mm too big for your wrist?!? I wear a 38mm SKX013 on my tiny 5.7"/14.5cm girly wrist and it goes perfectly.

What about an SKX007 on a Nato for your father instead? Otherwise a G-Shock if he's so rough.


----------



## raymondswong (May 29, 2014)

Sharing my SARB033 on jubilee bracelet. Cheers!


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

That looks amazing! What/whose Jubilee is that?



raymondswong said:


> Sharing my SARB033 on jubilee bracelet. Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 5641289


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## raymondswong (May 29, 2014)

pokey074 said:


> That looks amazing! What/whose Jubilee is that?


Thanks! The jubilee bracelet is from the SKX013. Just use the endlinks of the SARB, and you'll be good to go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)




----------



## cmiguel (Aug 30, 2015)

It's crazy how my SARB035 is losing only 1.6 seconds per day on average. The 6R15 movement is really something. Hands down value for money.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

helvetika said:


> So I just received mine from Massdrop, and with the customs charge of $48, the exchange & conversion fee, shipping charge, the grand total for this watch was $428 Canadian. Turned out to be more than I thought, but the Canadian dollar has really gone down. However, I am very impressed with this watch and I am not giving it to my dad to get ruined by welding and angle grinding sparks, I am keeping for myself. The next question is do I swap out the bracelet and go for leather. In any case I can't wear it yet, as it is too big for my wrist as it is. I've never tried changing a bracelet on my own though...But what a gorgeous watch!


Glad you kept it. Love mine. The bracelet is easy to size


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

raymondswong said:


> Thanks! The jubilee bracelet is from the SKX013. Just use the endlinks of the SARB, and you'll be good to go.


Interesting combo, thanks for sharing photo and idea how-to!
Any chance to see wristshot?


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

raymondswong said:


> Sharing my SARB033 on jubilee bracelet. Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 5641289


where did you bought that beatiful jubilee bracelet?


----------



## Spandy22 (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi All, hoping you can help me out.. I bought a SARB065 cocktail time and returned it as I felt there was an issue with the crown not being flush with the case. I exchanged for a 035 just had my SARB035 delivered and I am not 100% sure the crown is right. I've looked at all the images in here and sone look flush and some look like there is a gap. Attached are images but if anyone can take a shot head on and show the gap (if there is one) I would be grateful. Or if you know there is a gap how big should it be? I can easily fit the thickness of two pieces of paper between crown and case. Any help appreciated.


----------



## Shep_herd (Aug 8, 2014)

Spandy22 said:


> Hi All, hoping you can help me out.. I bought a SARB065 cocktail time and returned it as I felt there was an issue with the crown not being flush with the case. I exchanged for a 035 just had my SARB035 delivered and I am not 100% sure the crown is right. I've looked at all the images in here and sone look flush and some look like there is a gap. Attached are images but if anyone can take a shot head on and show the gap (if there is one) I would be grateful. Or if you know there is a gap how big should it be? I can easily fit the thickness of two pieces of paper between crown and case. Any help appreciated.


Mine is the same. There is a visible gap when viewing the face (first picture), but it is flush when viewing parallel to the face (second picture).















Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spandy22 (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks Shep_herd - so presume this is the correct position for the crown? I'm used to screw down crowns hence flush with the case. Cheers


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Spandy22 (Nov 15, 2014)

Does anyone else have this gap between crown and case and is this the 'norm'? I'm Just a bit worried that the model I have had a dodgy crown. Thanks for any thoughts.


----------



## kuang89 (Jun 17, 2008)

Juanjo_NY said:


>


Bruh, is this a modded sarb? I need more info!!!


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

just got mine today.its beautiful and bit on a smaller side but i knew that .Love it the only thing that bothers me is that sarb033 is a fingerprint magnet .Thanks WUS for educating me on jdm seikos so far meaning last 2 weeks i got a sumo,seiko 401 and sarb003 . sarb 017, sarb 065 and grand cocktail are next


----------



## raymondswong (May 29, 2014)

sblantipodi said:


> where did you bought that beatiful jubilee bracelet?


That's the SKX013 jubilee bracelet. Just use the end links of the SARB, and you should be good to go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glassmandave (Mar 25, 2015)

Sorry to jump back to the first page, but I just have to ask; Heatscore, what strap is that? It's PERFECT! Your pics are making me rethink some plans...


heatscore said:


> slightly modded
> View attachment 3343442
> View attachment 3343450


----------



## heatscore (Feb 26, 2013)

glassmandave said:


> Sorry to jump back to the first page, but I just have to ask; Heatscore, what strap is that? It's PERFECT! Your pics are making me rethink some plans...


Its a brown Hirsch Duke if I remember correctly. Like THIS


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

kuang89 said:


> Bruh, is this a modded sarb? I need more info!!!


no exactly Sarb, but it is an Spirit 

SCVS005 with blue Dauphine hands.

the case is exsacly the same as the Sarb033/35, the the movement is 6R15B instead of C (whatever that means)


----------



## Spandy22 (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi Juanjo, great pic and lovely mod with the hands. Notice on your pic that there looks to be a small gap between the case and crown, do you know if this is normal? I just got a SARB035 and wanted to check the 1mm (or so) gap on mine was normal. Sone photos I've seen in here have a small gap and some are flush with the case. Thanks, Spandy


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

Spandy22 said:


> Hi Juanjo, great pic and lovely mod with the hands. Notice on your pic that there looks to be a small gap between the case and crown, do you know if this is normal? I just got a SARB035 and wanted to check the 1mm (or so) gap on mine was normal. Sone photos I've seen in here have a small gap and some are flush with the case. Thanks, Spandy


hey thanks,
the gap of the crown in this watch and my Sarb035 I had is pretty flat to the case, I can berly put a regular printing paper in the 'gap'.
IMO a full MM is to much of a gap.


----------



## glassmandave (Mar 25, 2015)

heatscore said:


> Its a brown Hirsch Duke if I remember correctly. Like THIS


Thanks.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

A few pages back someone mentioned how difficult it is to capture the subtle sunburst of the 035 in photos. Here are two that show it a bit, but it is more visible in real life.


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Looks fantastic on the Nato! I may have to try a dark gray one.



Juanjo_NY said:


> my every day/do-it-all watch!!


----------



## helvetika (Sep 2, 2014)

Jeru said:


> A 38mm too big for your wrist?!? I wear a 38mm SKX013 on my tiny 5.7"/14.5cm girly wrist and it goes perfectly.
> 
> What about an SKX007 on a Nato for your father instead? Otherwise a G-Shock if he's so rough.


I was referring to the bracelet as being too big, must remove links. My wrist is also under 6". I don't know about an SKX007, I can check that out, thanks.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

Inspired by other posters in this thread, I've put mine on a 20mm Jubilee. 
Lovely.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmiguel (Aug 30, 2015)

vanilla.coffee said:


> Inspired by other posters in this thread, I've put mine on a 20mm Jubilee.
> Lovely.
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

Spandy22 said:


> Hi All, hoping you can help me out.. I bought a SARB065 cocktail time and returned it as I felt there was an issue with the crown not being flush with the case. I exchanged for a 035 just had my SARB035 delivered and I am not 100% sure the crown is right. I've looked at all the images in here and sone look flush and some look like there is a gap. Attached are images but if anyone can take a shot head on and show the gap (if there is one) I would be grateful. Or if you know there is a gap how big should it be? I can easily fit the thickness of two pieces of paper between crown and case. Any help appreciated.


Do yourself a favor and get another 065!


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

SARB033 on Hadley Roma strap. Love the way this strap complements that beautiful dark brown 033 dial.


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Great idea! it looks very good! I seen around the forums a picture of the 033 with a black carbon fiber strap, that looks very good too.


vanilla.coffee said:


> Inspired by other posters in this thread, I've put mine on a 20mm Jubilee.
> Lovely.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zia (Mar 26, 2014)

Could someone post comparison pictures featuring this watch and similar cheaper Seiko watches?

I really the design of this watch, but I'm afraid it's too big. I currently have SNE039P1, anything bigger would be too big for me. Amazon says the case diameter is 37 mm on both, but from what I've seen from user photos here, it looks much bigger than SNE039P1.


----------



## ahmadaljufri (May 14, 2015)

Decided to switch it up with a Bond NATO strap for the weekend. Have to say it looks better than expected!!


----------



## Jncky (Aug 6, 2015)

I was changing the time on my SARB033 today and noticed that the crown is pretty 'stiff' when i turn the hands. Like if there is a bit of resistance. Any of you 'feel' the same way? I have an orient bambino, an SKX007 and an orange monster and I never 'feel' that with them. Is it something that has do to with the 6r15 movement? (I'm always scared to break the SARB and have to deal with the international warranty :S)


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

ahmadaljufri said:


> Decided to switch it up with a Bond NATO strap for the weekend. Have to say it looks better than expected!!
> 
> View attachment 5850858


I love my SARB033 and I often wear NATOs but, no, I don't like NATOs on SARB


----------



## jm22 (Jan 25, 2014)

Not a happy post, but how do I fix this? What size sapphire do I order and should I just pay for a watch store to fix it?

The movement is fine, this happened months ago but I forgot about it. It's still running normally on its winder


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

jm22 said:


> Not a happy post, but how do I fix this? What size sapphire do I order and should I just pay for a watch store to fix it?
> 
> The movement is fine, this happened months ago but I forgot about it. It's still running normally on its winder


Can you let us know how this happened? Must've taken quite a blow!


----------



## jm22 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hale color said:


> Can you let us know how this happened? Must've taken quite a blow!


It fell off my wrist when I was trying to fasten it with one hand while running into work. Fell about 3 feet onto the ground, just landed face down perfectly, where it's most fragile


----------



## VCheng (Mar 10, 2014)

should be easily fixed by watch shop, won't be expensive, I guess. no worries.

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 ASUS_Z00AD 發送


----------



## mealsowan2 (Sep 29, 2014)

hiro1963 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I've been thinking about getting a brown strap for a while. I just can't decide what shade of brown I should go with yet though. I might try a Horween cordovan strap as well.
> 
> In the meantime, I'm just going to use this black gator one. It's a matte finish, so not too dressy.


Can't get enough looking at these pics.

Sent from my X9076 using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

jm22 said:


> Not a happy post, but how do I fix this? What size sapphire do I order and should I just pay for a watch store to fix it?
> 
> The movement is fine, this happened months ago but I forgot about it. It's still running normally on its winder


how do you done this?


----------



## Gazzla (Aug 15, 2015)

Just in:


----------



## onomato (Feb 6, 2014)

man, those are some of the best pictures i've seen of this watch. awesome post!


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

I just received mine in the mail today. This watch is beautiful. It just looks so classy and prestigious. The angles and curves look great and the play on the polished vs brushed metal look is wonderful.


----------



## cmiguel (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

congrats on the watch. nice shots, i love the lume shots looks like it has an arc reactor in there.


----------



## Trent M (Aug 4, 2015)

Fantastic shots Gazzla, you are very talented with that camera.


----------



## ahmadaljufri (May 14, 2015)




----------



## cnj8w (Oct 29, 2007)

Great pix! What are the two leather straps you used? 

Thanks!


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

I truly agree with the OP that this thread is well deserved. I just picked this watch up about a week and a half ago (035). This watch is so beautiful and offers so many higher end features found in watches costing a lot more. Also, it looks very nice and high quality. The design from the casing to the crown (which I love because it is fat with the "S" logo in the center) in really nice. I love the hands of the dial, especially the second hand with its needle like design. The face is nice and elegant, down to the writing of "automatic" on the face. A nice small and simple date window which is clear to see with a silver frame around the window. Every little detail of this watch is just amazing to me and stands out. This watch clear shows how you can make a powerful statement with simplicity.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

I knew I wanted a SARB, just could not decide between the 33 & 35. Got the 33 first and love it - it's simply perfect at this price point. 
But still felt a calling for the 35 too. 
So decided to get a 35 as well. 
Love them both equally.

I've put the 33 on a Jubilee off an skx013 
The end links required a subtle manipulation but now fit perfectly. 
Here's my two. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

vanilla.coffee said:


> I knew I wanted a SARB, just could not decide between the 33 & 35. Got the 33 first and love it - it's simply perfect at this price point.
> But still felt a calling for the 35 too.
> So decided to get a 35 as well.
> Love them both equally.
> ...


lovely pair you have. i am in the same boat too, can't choose between black or white. will get one soon.

between the 33/35 now, if you must choose one, which one will you get?


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

I suggest choose whatever one calls to you more. Or if you have a white face or black face watch already, go for the opposite. I chose the white face because I have a Citizen with a black face. That cream color looks so nice.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

Double post.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

JR1 said:


> lovely pair you have. i am in the same boat too, can't choose between black or white. will get one soon.
> 
> between the 33/35 now, if you must choose one, which one will you get?


If I had to choose? The 033. It's more versatile in different dress, smart, business- casual where the 035 is a little more dress in my opinion.


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

vanilla.coffee said:


> If I had to choose? The 033. It's more versatile in different dress, smart, business- casual where the 035 is a little more dress in my opinion.


thanks for your reply! i have not seen either in the metal, being JDMs. i ordered the 33 before you answered, right after i posted my question. my thoughts exactly, thanks for confirming my hunch. anyway if i like the 33 might go for the 35 down the road.


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rakumi said:


> I suggest choose whatever one calls to you more. Or if you have a white face or black face watch already, go for the opposite. I chose the white face because I have a Citizen with a black face. That cream color looks so nice.


it is a toss coin for me, right until the day i ordered and made up my mind. i have multiple black dialed watches but only one white dialed watch.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

JR1 said:


> it is a toss coin for me, right until the day i ordered and made up my mind. i have multiple black dialed watches but only one white dialed watch.


It doesn't matter which you get first, you will eventually get the other one too (I did!).


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

Beautiful. I am thinking of getting the 033 for my brother when he turns 50 next year. 
Could someone please post a comparison shot of the 033/5 and an SKX007/9? Just to get a feel for the size?


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

Mr Burrows said:


> Could someone please post a comparison shot of the 033/5 and an SKX007/9? Just to get a feel for the size?


Here you go...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Burrows (May 18, 2014)

vanilla.coffee said:


> Here you go...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely, and thank you! 
I think I am all hooked now.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

vanilla.coffee said:


> Here you go...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A monster will fit that collection very very well..


----------



## HammLP (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm inclined to agree with this opinion... As much as I like the un-fussyness of natos and really like my SARB035, I recently tried the 035 on a nice black nato for a day and came to the conclusion that they don't quite mix together. Something about the proportions.



sblantipodi said:


> I love my SARB033 and I often wear NATOs but, no, I don't like NATOs on SARB


----------



## glassmandave (Mar 25, 2015)

Are there any better ways to spend/invest/blow a grand? For the ongoing pleasure and satisfaction they'll provide, for the length of time they'll do it, and for the percentage of their original cost they'd return should you change your mind, there can't be many! And they tell you what times it is!


vanilla.coffee said:


> Here you go...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CoffeeCat2112 (Jun 2, 2014)

vanilla.coffee said:


> I've put the 33 on a Jubilee off an skx013
> The end links required a subtle manipulation but now fit perfectly.


Your pics of the 33 on a jubilee inspired me to order a 013 bracelet for myself today. That is a great look! May I ask - what is the manipulation you mentioned you did to get a better fit?


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

bwperdue said:


> Your pics of the 33 on a jubilee inspired me to order a 013 bracelet for myself today. That is a great look! May I ask - what is the manipulation you mentioned you did to get a better fit?


Just a subtle bending of the Jubilee end link lugs with small long nose pliers to ensure a flush fit on the case of the watch. 
The bits you gently bend are the two smaller lugs that you don't see when the watch is on your wrist if that makes sense.

I'll post a pic later today showing what I mean.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoffeeCat2112 (Jun 2, 2014)

I figured that's what you meant. Thanks!


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

It is funny but as I do more and more research on watches, I keep returning to the idea of how much I love my Sarb. It is more than just the value for the money, it is the fact they take the time to put quality into their watch where many others do not, from the little things. I love my Sarb035 and is the top watch of my collection.


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

I finally got one!

I thought it's going to be similar size to SARB017, but the 033 definitely wears much smaller which I like a lot. I'm in a bit of dilemma though. It really looks nice with the bracelet, looks more casual than I thought it would be, but I got this one to be on a strap instead. Didn't want to get a brown strap since all my watches except for two are already on the different shades of brown. I'm going with black strap, but would like to keep it casual than dressy. I bought these two Hadley Roma straps and need your opinion whether which one I should go with. Which one is the most casual one?










vs


----------



## joe_grundy (Feb 9, 2014)

It's got to be the 2nd for me. I had a similar dilemma recently looking for a strap to go with my Omega Seamaster f300Hz, which has a grey face so I didn't think I could use the usual brown. I went for a black strap but with white stitching which makes it look less dressy I think.


----------



## glassmandave (Mar 25, 2015)

Definitely the 2nd choice! The lizard is pretty dressy. And Congrats!


----------



## Ukal (Nov 6, 2015)

glassmandave said:


> Definitely the 2nd choice! The lizard is pretty dressy. And Congrats!


+1


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks fellas! I ended up keeping the 2nd strap as suggested. I have no idea why it took me so long to finally pull the trigger. It was either this or the Hamilton Jazzmaster, but the Hamilton was just too big. Im very happy with this one, may have to get the SARB035 soon


----------



## Taipan89 (Jan 19, 2013)

hiro1963 said:


> My 033 on a genuine matte finish alligator strap says hi.


Hi Hiro, that is a lovely watch and strap combination. Can you please tell us where you got the strap from?

cheers,

Richard


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Taipan89 said:


> Hi Hiro, that is a lovely watch and strap combination. Can you please tell us where you got the strap from?
> 
> cheers,
> 
> Richard


Thanks Richard!

I got that strap from classwatchstrap on ebay. It was almost 3 years ago, so they don't have them in stock anymore though.

http://stores.ebay.com/classwatchstrap


----------



## Taipan89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks Hiro, much appreciated I checked the website and they still have them (or something similar) in stock.

I have a general question for all the lucky people who own both a SARB 033 and SARB 035 - do they both 'wear big' or 'wear small' or does one 'wear big' and the other 'wear small'. I have been caught before with a 38mm dress watch with a white dial that shrunk on my wrist and I never wear it - my sweet spot is 40mm - 42mm,

cheers,

Richard


----------



## mikethebike67 (Jun 30, 2013)

My 033 wears a little smaller on my 7 1/2" wrist by today's standards. I don't mind smaller watches though. I have a 35mm Seiko Liner from 1962 that I love.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

I think they wear pretty close to the size suggests. Here's my 035 on a 6.7 inch wrist


----------



## Taipan89 (Jan 19, 2013)

mikethebike67 said:


> My 033 wears a little smaller on my 7 1/2" wrist by today's standards. I don't mind smaller watches though. I have a 35mm Seiko Liner from 1962 that I love.


Thanks for your comments Mike. My question was a bit vague, what I really want to know is whether the black dial wears bigger than the white dial or vice versa. I plan to get one or the other shortly and am trying to avoid repeating a mistake I made several years ago,

cheers,

Richard


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

Taipan89 said:


> Thanks Hiro, much appreciated I checked the website and they still have them (or something similar) in stock.
> 
> I have a general question for all the lucky people who own both a SARB 033 and SARB 035 - do they both 'wear big' or 'wear small' or does one 'wear big' and the other 'wear small'. I have been caught before with a 38mm dress watch with a white dial that shrunk on my wrist and I never wear it - my sweet spot is 40mm - 42mm,
> 
> ...


I have both. 
Both look fine with the bracelet - it makes the watch wear bigger.
Put them on leather and they instantly wear small.

Admittedly they look great on leather, but they wear small on my wrist (6.75) 
So mine are both back on metal.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Taipan89 said:


> Thanks Hiro, much appreciated I checked the website and they still have them (or something similar) in stock.
> 
> I have a general question for all the lucky people who own both a SARB 033 and SARB 035 - do they both 'wear big' or 'wear small' or does one 'wear big' and the other 'wear small'. I have been caught before with a 38mm dress watch with a white dial that shrunk on my wrist and I never wear it - my sweet spot is 40mm - 42mm,
> 
> ...


I feel my 035 wears a bit larger than what it's actual size is. With that said, 38mm is a pretty small size, so I feel it is just right. When a 38mm wears small, it is probably too small. Just my thoughts.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

They are technically 38.4mm. But, wear like 38mm. I had this OS which is 38.5mm, but it wears larger than the 033. Maybe that's because of the larger dial (narrower bezel). Originally I got this croco strap for this OS.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Happy to join the SARB club this Christmas!!! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Bosman said:


> Happy to join the SARB club this Christmas!!!
> 
> View attachment 6515858
> 
> ...


Welcome. It is a great watch.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Hey, does anybody know what the indices are made of?


----------



## Gianclaudio Palazzolo (Oct 5, 2012)

Just for the record, the actual bezel diameter of the sarb033/035 is 36mm, that, plus the short lug to lug of about 44mm, makes them wear small. On the other hand, the lugs are quite wide, alá Oyster Perpetual, so that compensates a bit.

If anyone is on the fence about getting a 033/035, I urge him/her to buy it. Is a classic dressy/sporty watch done very well: extremely interesting case design and mixture of polished and satin surface (unlike just about all similar swiss watches under 1k, the exception being Hamilton Jazzmasters), proper length hands (I'm looking at you Tissot Visodate and many Orient Stars); thick, raised indices which play with the light (again, looking at you swiss affordable watches with those dwarf, lame indices), properly located and framed date window and the 033 has a matching black wheel date, often an overlook of black dials in the sub 1k market. 

All of that, on classic size and for about 300 usd new, as january 2, 2016.

If any, I wish they put anti reflective coat on the sapphire.


----------



## Sparts (Jul 14, 2013)

vanilla.coffee said:


> Both look fine with the bracelet - it makes the watch wear bigger.
> Put them on leather and they instantly wear small.


This comment is spot-on. I made that observation only today, and came to the forum just to see if anyone else had noticed.

Got my SARB033 about three years ago. Put it on a brown leather Hirsch shortly after. That strap was starting to show its age, so got it back onto its bracelet today.

Holy somethingnonoffensivetoanyone!

First off, on the bracelet it feels so much "heavier". It's still a joy to wear, but the quality of the links is really expressed well by their weight, especially after wearing a light leather strap for so long.
Second, the watch just looks bigger on the bracelet. When the watchmaker put it on the counter, I had to look twice to make sure this was the same watch.

I've kind of fallen in love with it again. Such a great watch.


----------



## cnj8w (Oct 29, 2007)

Gianclaudio Palazzolo said:


> Just for the record, the actual bezel diameter of the sarb033/035 is 36mm, that, plus the short lug to lug of about 44mm, makes them wear small. On the other hand, the lugs are quite wide, alá Oyster Perpetual, so that compensates a bit.
> 
> If anyone is on the fence about getting a 033/035, I urge him/her to buy it. Is a classic dressy/sporty watch done very well: extremely interesting case design and mixture of polished and satin surface (unlike just about all similar swiss watches under 1k, the exception being Hamilton Jazzmasters), proper length hands (I'm looking at you Tissot Visodate and many Orient Stars); thick, raised indices which play with the light (again, looking at you swiss affordable watches with those dwarf, lame indices), properly located and framed date window and the 033 has a matching black wheel date, often an overlook of black dials in the sub 1k market.
> 
> ...


That's funny--I thought the sarb033/035 was a 38mm watch.

That aside, I agree with what you say here: I got one for Christmas as well (from wife and daughter) and just really love it!


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

cnj8w said:


> That's funny--I thought the sarb033/035 was a 38mm watch.
> 
> That aside, I agree with what you say here: I got one for Christmas as well (from wife and daughter) and just really love it!


maybe he meant the dial minus the bezel.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Ok maybe a silly question........ but how about some wrist sizes and how many links you had to remove and if you are on the "smaller" or "larger" micro adjustment.


----------



## cnj8w (Oct 29, 2007)

Bosman said:


> Ok maybe a silly question........ but how about some wrist sizes and how many links you had to remove and if you are on the "smaller" or "larger" micro adjustment.


I have a fairly small wrist (6.75") and I removed 3 links (2 on the 6 o'clock side, one on the 12 side--if I remember right), and I wear it on the tightest micro adjustment. Watch fits perfectly this way. Very happy!


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

cnj8w said:


> I have a fairly small wrist (6.75") and I removed 3 links (2 on the 6 o'clock side, one on the 12 side--if I remember right), and I wear it on the tightest micro adjustment. Watch fits perfectly this way. Very happy!


That is very interesting, I removed only two and have it on the tightest also, and my wrist is between 6.5 and 6.75, it is slightly loose, but I thought another link would make it too tight. Do you wear yours really snug?


----------



## cnj8w (Oct 29, 2007)

Bosman said:


> That is very interesting, I removed only two and have it on the tightest also, and my wrist is between 6.5 and 6.75, it is slightly loose, but I thought another link would make it too tight. Do you wear yours really snug?


Pretty snug! (and in the winter, my wrist may go down to 6.5".) I don't like my braceleted watches to flop around much.

I know that there is some discussion about how hard it is to get a good fit with the sarbs. So I was glad when I got a perfect fit (for me).

Do you think you'll try removing one more link--and then loosen the micro adjustment?


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

cnj8w said:


> Pretty snug! (and in the winter, my wrist may go down to 6.5".) I don't like my braceleted watches to flop around much.
> 
> I know that there is some discussion about how hard it is to get a good fit with the sarbs. So I was glad when I got a perfect fit (for me).
> 
> Do you think you'll try removing one more link--and then loosen the micro adjustment?


Not sure, it has been pretty cold here lately and my skx007 and srp309 on bracelets are a bit looser currently also, I know they both can get pretty snug when the weather warms up. It is so funny how much your wrist expands and contracts. It was fairly easy to size, I'm going to keep wearing it a bit and see how it goes. Really appreciate the info, it gives me confidence that it is at least an option.


----------



## Gianclaudio Palazzolo (Oct 5, 2012)

cnj8w said:


> That's funny--I thought the sarb033/035 was a 38mm watch.
> 
> That aside, I agree with what you say here: I got one for Christmas as well (from wife and daughter) and just really love it!


The bezel is 36mm, the case which is wider stands at 38+mm. The dial opening is 31, if I remember correctly.


----------



## OllyNL (Dec 30, 2015)

My SARB033 is on the way from Japan, first real watch! (mechanical) In the meantime I'm looking for a nice leather strap. Not sure to go black or brown, have to see. Was looking at the Rios1931 straps. Are those considered good quality? 
Any other suggestions or do's and dont's with this particular watch? Thanks.


----------



## cnj8w (Oct 29, 2007)

That makes sense to wait and see how you feel. I agree that the sarb was pretty easy to resize. I'd ordered a sizing tool and, despite my worries, it worked perfectly. It was my first time resizing a bracelet for myself.

I'd like to get an skx007 someday soon!


----------



## cnj8w (Oct 29, 2007)

Gianclaudio Palazzolo said:


> The bezel is 36mm, the case which is wider stands at 38+mm. The dial opening is 31, if I remember correctly.


That makes sense! It explains why the watch wears fairly small. I'm really enjoying mine.


----------



## Henraa (Jan 17, 2014)

I have joined the Sarb033 club in the last couple of days. I managed to get one for £220 on eBay from somebody who had bought it but never opened it. It still had all the packaging and the receipt from Island Watches NYC. I had been toying with the idea of buying from Japan but there was no straight answer as to how much it would cost with import taxes etc. I had the patience to wait and see what came up on the Bay.

What a beautiful, well finished watch. I love how the face is brown in certain lights. The watch is slightly smaller than I expected but I am used to wearing chunky dive watches. The Sarb will suit my work clothes much better and should slide under all my shirt sleeves.

If you are on the fence about getting one, just do it! ?


----------



## cnj8w (Oct 29, 2007)

OllyNL said:


> My SARB033 is on the way from Japan, first real watch! (mechanical) In the meantime I'm looking for a nice leather strap. Not sure to go black or brown, have to see. Was looking at the Rios1931 straps. Are those considered good quality?
> Any other suggestions or do's and dont's with this particular watch? Thanks.


Congratulations on your new watch! I was really torn between the 033 and the 035 before deciding on the latter. I'm also interested in getting a nice leather strap. I looked at Rios1931--and they have some nice ones. Have you looked at Hirsch straps? But others here will know much more than I do about straps.


----------



## Melliott (Feb 11, 2015)

I can join the SARB033 club now!
I purchased one from the forum for $300 AUD and it turned up a couple of days after Christmas.
I am presently surprised by the quality for the price.


----------



## Taipan89 (Jan 19, 2013)

vanilla.coffee said:


> I have both.
> Both look fine with the bracelet - it makes the watch wear bigger.
> Put them on leather and they instantly wear small.
> 
> ...


Hi Vanilla, Rakumi & Hiro, thanks for your comments - much appreciated.

Vanilla, your post #645 showing the SARB 033, 035, SKX 007 & 009 all together is interesting as the SARBs do not look that much smaller than the divers. I find the crystal diameter is an important measure for legibility - 31mm for the SARB is about the same size as most of my divers so shouldn't be a problem - I am wearing my Damasko DA36 which has a 34.5mm crystal diameter and narrow bezel and is by far the easiest watch in my collection to read,

cheers,

Richard


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

Just ordered the 035 as well as some kangaroo leather NATO straps (black, brown, and tan). This purchase has probably been a long time coming TBH. I waffled on buying the rose gold version (SARB072) when it was available and now it is seemingly out of production.

In terms of timeless versatility, I think the SARB035 is really the new and/or poor man's Datejust.

Here's a borrowed pic, since posts are useless without them:


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

LesserBlackDog said:


> Just ordered the 035 as well as some kangaroo leather NATO straps (black, brown, and tan). This purchase has probably been a long time coming TBH. I waffled on buying the rose gold version (SARB072) when it was available and now it is seemingly out of production.
> 
> In terms of timeless versatility, I think the SARB035 is really the new and/or poor man's Datejust.
> 
> ...


You are so right. This watch is really the new standard for an affordable dress watch. It is really put together well as far as esthetics but then you have the added bonus of knowing you are getting saphire glass, hacking, winding, and quality bracelet. At one time maybe 20 years ago, a datejust was in reach of the working man but now at over 6k for the base version, and these days money seems harder to comeby then ever, it is nice to know a classy watch exist that does not break the bank and looks amazing.


----------



## cnj8w (Oct 29, 2007)

hiro1963 said:


> They are technically 38.4mm. But, wear like 38mm. I had this OS which is 38.5mm, but it wears larger than the 033. Maybe that's because of the larger dial (narrower bezel). Originally I got this croco strap for this OS.


Hi Hiro--what are the two straps above--especially the black one? I'm starting to look around for a nice strap for my new 035!

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

cnj8w said:


> Hi Hiro--what are the two straps above--especially the black one? I'm starting to look around for a nice strap for my new 035!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Chris


Hi Chris,

The first black one is a Seiko OEM cordovan strap for the discontinued SCVS013/015. I was lucky enough to find one on ebay.

The second one is a Fluco Record. I got mine from Holbens on ebay.

20mm Mens Fluco Record Tan Buffalo Grain Leather German Made Watch Band Strap | eBay

I would also check out some hand made straps on Etsy. Horween CXL or English tan Dublin if I had a 035.

UPDATE: I found an original plastic packaging for a Seiko cordovan strap in my strap drawer. It says DFS0AW.


----------



## cnj8w (Oct 29, 2007)

Looking for a shell cordovan strap for my new 035 (which I love).

Do you think the Nomos brown strap would look nice with it? brown Width 17 mm, length XS | Beautiful watches purchased online. Directly from NOMOS Glashütte.

And would it be weird to mix brands like this (as the Nomos buckle is signed)?

What about the Hodinkee straps here (the two on the right)?: Watch Straps | HODINKEE Shop

Any other suggestions? I've done some initial googling and I like these straps best. But I'll be glad for recommendations!

Thanks!


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

cnj8w said:


> I have a fairly small wrist (6.75") and I removed 3 links (2 on the 6 o'clock side, one on the 12 side--if I remember right), and I wear it on the tightest micro adjustment. Watch fits perfectly this way. Very happy!


Ok, took out another link on the 12 o'clock side and then went to the "larger" micro adjustment and the thing was just to tight. This may sound dumb, but I wonder it I took a link from the 6 o'clock, then that would be two from the 6 and one from the 12 like yours if it would "fit" differently, since our wrist size is similar. I guess what I'm asking is if anyone knows if it "sizes" differently depending which side you removed links from.

TIA,

Joe


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Bosman said:


> Ok, took out another link on the 12 o'clock side and then went to the "larger" micro adjustment and the thing was just to tight. This may sound dumb, but I wonder it I took a link from the 6 o'clock, then that would be two from the 6 and one from the 12 like yours if it would "fit" differently, since our wrist size is similar. I guess what I'm asking is if anyone knows if it "sizes" differently depending which side you removed links from.
> 
> TIA,
> 
> Joe


Won't matter which side you remove or add links. Most people get a decent fit with these bracelets but a sizable percentage do not. Really a shame that Seiko designed these with just 2 micros at clasp and no 1/2 links:roll: You may be a candidate for a SKX013 jubilee or full time leather strap.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Hale color said:


> Won't matter which side you remove or add links. Most people get a decent fit with these bracelets but a sizable percentage do not. Really a shame that Seiko designed these with just 2 micros at clasp and no 1/2 links:roll: You may be a candidate for a SKX013 jubilee or full time leather strap.


Thanks for the info. The strange thing is the first day I sized it, it was fine and it actually is something I can live with. If you read my previous posts, I'm think it such may be the cold temps, cause my skx and monster are also fitting "looser" than usual, but I guess cause they are "larger" the "movement" seems much less (if that makes sense).

Christmas day was pretty warm in the Burgh, and it fit great, but it was like 5 degrees this morning. For now I'm going with "weather related". lol


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

cnj8w said:


> Looking for a shell cordovan strap for my new 035 (which I love).
> 
> Do you think the Nomos brown strap would look nice with it? brown Width 17 mm, length XS | Beautiful watches purchased online. Directly from NOMOS Glashütte.
> 
> ...


I would look at a Fluco Horween. Love my SARBs on this one. Here are some of my shots of a Fluco on the 033.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

soaking.fused said:


> I would look at a Fluco Horween. Love my SARBs on this one. Here are some of my shots of a Fluco on the 033.


Looks like you got the Fluco unpadded horween, is this correct (I'm so confused)?


----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

Hale color said:


> Looks like you got the Fluco unpadded horween, is this correct (I'm so confused)?


Yes. Get the unpadded version. It suits the size and overall dimensions of the Spirit/SARB as well as any strap I have tried. The 033/035 can be a bit trickier to mate a strap style with, depending on your intended usage and wrist size. But it is worth the effort.

That Fluco looks great and works on all of my 20mm lug watches. Works to dress up and down, depending on the watch.

Oh, yeah. Also, I am actually soaking.fused! :0)


----------



## cnj8w (Oct 29, 2007)

soaking.fused said:


> I would look at a Fluco Horween. Love my SARBs on this one. Here are some of my shots of a Fluco on the 033.


Thanks for this! The strap looks great on your 033! I've checked out Fluco, but the straps I found were pretty long, and I could not find shorter ones by them. I'd need a shorter strap. One nice thing about the Nomos straps is that you can pick your size.

Chris


----------



## cnj8w (Oct 29, 2007)

soaking.fused said:


> Yes. Get the unpadded version. It suits the size and overall dimensions of the Spirit/SARB as well as any strap I have tried. The 033/035 can be a bit trickier to mate a strap style with, depending on your intended usage and wrist size. But it is worth the effort.
> 
> That Fluco looks great and works on all of my 20mm lug watches. Works to dress up and down, depending on the watch.
> 
> Oh, yeah. Also, I am actually soaking.fused! :0)


Do you know if the Fluco unpadded straps come in different lengths?


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Bosman said:


> Thanks for the info. The strange thing is the first day I sized it, it was fine and it actually is something I can live with. If you read my previous posts, I'm think it such may be the cold temps, cause my skx and monster are also fitting "looser" than usual, but I guess cause they are "larger" the "movement" seems much less (if that makes sense).
> 
> Christmas day was pretty warm in the Burgh, and it fit great, but it was like 5 degrees this morning. For now I'm going with "weather related". lol


Sounds like you will be just fine then. Even if the band starts out being a bit loose on any given day, they tend to tighten up after just a little while. Happy for you because I think the OEM bracelet suits these very well.


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Has anyone tried on the combination black white dots strap from wrist candy watch club or green perlon on a Sarb035?


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Hale color said:


> Sounds like you will be just fine then. Even if the band starts out being a bit loose on any given day, they tend to tighten up after just a little while. Happy for you because I think the OEM bracelet suits these very well.


Good thing I didn't wear it with another link out, office is really warm today and watch is just perfect again! Still amazed at just how much my wrist size has been fluctuating, like I said, never noticed it as much with the skx and monster on bracelets. Anyways all is good and just freakin loving my sarb035!!!!!


----------



## raymondswong (May 29, 2014)

I love my SARB033. Had it for 6mos now, and I'm still mesmerized whenever I look at the time.

I've got 2 minor gripes with the watch though:

1.) The bezel seems to get scratched up rather easily. I typically do a good job of taking care of my watches, but the polished bezel in my case is scratched up already. I'm considering having it polished/buffed. How's yours holding up?

2.) The crystal is quite a fingerprint magnet.

Lastly, any leather strap color recommendations that go well with the SARB033?

Thanks everyone! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Battou62 (Aug 11, 2015)

View attachment pPpVMMQ.jpg


----------



## LesserBlackDog (Jun 24, 2011)

cnj8w said:


> Thanks for this! The strap looks great on your 033! I've checked out Fluco, but the straps I found were pretty long, and I could not find shorter ones by them. I'd need a shorter strap. One nice thing about the Nomos straps is that you can pick your size.
> 
> Chris


Why not just buy a strap from Nomos? They sell them at their web store....

P.S. I'm pretty sure Fluco makes Nomos' straps.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

raymondswong said:


> I love my SARB033. Had it for 6mos now, and I'm still mesmerized whenever I look at the time.
> 
> I've got 2 minor gripes with the watch though:
> 
> ...


What do you think about a tan color? You can never go wrong with black though.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Double post


----------



## Shep_herd (Aug 8, 2014)

I had the same thought about the bezel getting scratched up quickly. It doesn't bother me, but I thought it was strange. My only gripe is its thickness, but that doesn't keep me from wearing it every day. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eray (Nov 2, 2011)

I've had it a couple of weeks now and must say, this watch really does deserve its stellar reputation.


----------



## B_Carbs (Nov 10, 2015)

raymondswong said:


> I love my SARB033. Had it for 6mos now, and I'm still mesmerized whenever I look at the time.
> 
> I've got 2 minor gripes with the watch though:
> 
> ...


I had the exact same question about strap color for a long time. I spent months considering different shades of brown. Black is the obvious easy way out, but I'm pretty psyched about this Hirsch Kent in honey brown that I got in the mail today...

(I was also just thinking the same thing about the bezel being a scratch magnet. Just noticed another one while I was putting this strap on, and I pay WAY too much attention to keeping this thing out of harms way...)


----------



## bullet3z (Mar 18, 2015)

The white and black dial versions are back on Massdrop if anyone is interested.


----------



## raymondswong (May 29, 2014)

B_Carbs said:


> I had the exact same question about strap color for a long time. I spent months considering different shades of brown. Black is the obvious easy way out, but I'm pretty psyched about this Hirsch Kent in honey brown that I got in the mail today...
> 
> (I was also just thinking the same thing about the bezel being a scratch magnet. Just noticed another one while I was putting this strap on, and I pay WAY too much attention to keeping this thing out of harms way...)
> View attachment 6667490


It looks great! Definitely gonna give the tan/brown strap a look.

My bezel's pretty scratched up already, and I'm losing my mind every time I look at it with the watch on. I think it needs to visit the local watchmaker soon.


----------



## thomasrhee (Nov 9, 2015)

Love at first sight. Such a classic, timeless design and price/quality ratio is amazing. I'll be adding both the 033 and 035 to my collection.


----------



## ahmadaljufri (May 14, 2015)

The best watch i've ever owned!


----------



## Wayne Twelftree (Jan 16, 2016)

OllyNL said:


> My SARB033 is on the way from Japan, first real watch! (mechanical) In the meantime I'm looking for a nice leather strap. Not sure to go black or brown, have to see. Was looking at the Rios1931 straps. Are those considered good quality?
> Any other suggestions or do's and dont's with this particular watch? Thanks.


Yes, don't put it on a leather strap. The bracelet is perfect. It feels unbalanced and looks cheap on leather. Save your money, and put it towards a SARB035 to have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

B_Carbs said:


> I had the exact same question about strap color for a long time. I spent months considering different shades of brown. Black is the obvious easy way out, but I'm pretty psyched about this Hirsch Kent in honey brown that I got in the mail today...
> 
> (I was also just thinking the same thing about the bezel being a scratch magnet. Just noticed another one while I was putting this strap on, and I pay WAY too much attention to keeping this thing out of harms way...)
> View attachment 6667490


The Hirsch Kent in honey brown looks great. Reminds me of my Omega deployant strap in barenia leather. Great find at a fraction of the price.


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

Wayne Twelftree said:


> Yes, don't put it on a leather strap. The bracelet is perfect. It feels unbalanced and looks cheap on leather. Save your money, and put it towards a SARB035 to have the best of both worlds.


Nonsense, these watches do not look cheap on quality leather straps. Personally, I'm fine with my 035 on it's bracelet, but it doesn't fit everyone well.


----------



## mikekol (Feb 11, 2014)

Zinzan said:


> Nonsense, these watches do not look cheap on quality leather straps. Personally, I'm fine with my 035 on it's bracelet, but it doesn't fit everyone well.


I agree. I doesn't at all look cheap when on leather. I have mine on leather and got a compliment yesterday. I dont think you can go wrong at all with the bracelet or leather for the SARB033 at least. I actually want to get another one so I can each one on bracelet and leather, but i'll probably pick up a SARB035 instead of having two of the same one. Unless of course I get a good deal


----------



## Wayne Twelftree (Jan 16, 2016)

Sorry, poor choice of words really. I just meant, it seems to lose a little of the quality look when on leather. But each to his own.

I love my SARB033, had it for a few weeks now. It gains 25 secs a day, within spec, I know. Would it be best to regulate it now, or wait a while, to see if it slows down a bit with age. A bit like myself.....


----------



## cnj8w (Oct 29, 2007)

ahmadaljufri said:


> The best watch i've ever owned!
> 
> View attachment 6688578


Nice look there--what's the strap?


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

Gazzla said:


> Just in:


Is that blue lume?


----------



## PhilT (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi All.

I've worn a Seiko quartz since 1979 when I was presented with one when leaving school. I have fancied a "proper" watch for years and looked closely at Omega etc but could never justify spending that kind of money on myself. I bought a Seiko5 in November to assess how I got on with automatics and I enjoyed having something that was alive on my wrist so I took the plunge and got a Sarb035 from Seiya and it was delivered just after Christmas. What a lovely watch! I was surprised that the bracelet, which was set to the smallest setting, is actually quite loose. But no big problem. Quality wise it is outstanding for the money and has gained 8 seconds in just over 3 weeks. I am now eyeing up a 033 and a 017  This watch thing could get messy.
Regards Phil


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

@PhilT, have you removed any links? I had to remove a few for my 7" wrist.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Gazzla said:


>


Very nice. Did you get it re-lumed with blue lum? I believe it's green by default.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilT (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi there. I haven't removed any as yet. I may remove one and see how it goes. I was surprised as the Seiya site states the bracelet is for a max 7.3 inch wrist and my wrist is 7.2 It shouldn't be a big issue for me as removing a link and setting it to the largest micro adjuster setting should do it I reckon. Regards Phil


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

zetaplus93 said:


> Very nice. Did you get it re-lumed with blue lum? I believe it's green by default.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


curious to know too. although i think this might be due to the filters used?


----------



## awsj91 (Aug 1, 2015)

Latest purchase from a recent trip to Yodobashi Akihabara:



Strap's a Maruman purchased from Yodobashi as well; loving the dressier appearance of the 035 thanks to the strap. Note of caution though, the Akibahara outlet seems to sell the watch at a slightly higher price (maybe +5 USD ish?) than that of say, the Kyoto or Osaka outlets. Just a heads-up for the folks here who might be intending to do some JDM watch shopping in Japan in the future!


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

^congrats on the watch! $5 not significant enough to get it on a good bargain, less tourist tax and less 5% if paying by visa card. the time, fare and the chance it might be sold out at the other outlets not enough incentive.

i'd grab it at any yodobashi or bic camera i can see it.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

JR1 said:


> curious to know too. although i think this might be due to the filters used?


Whatever the reason, blue lum looks much better on white-ish dials than green lum. If I keep the watch long enough for a service, I'll likely get it re-lumed with blue.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

.


----------



## PhilT (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi all. I've had my Sarb035 since just after Christmas. I've worn it to work regularly and take it off whilst sleeping. It is a lovely bit of kit! With regard to accuracy: It has gained 10 seconds over the past week which seems unbelievably accurate. Since getting it I've checked it on Sunday afternoons and given it a few hand winds before resetting it against GMT. As you can see I just check it against GMT online.









All the best Phil


----------



## PhilT (Jan 6, 2016)

Zinzan said:


> @PhilT, have you removed any links? I had to remove a few for my 7" wrist.


 Hi again. I popped to a local shop yesterday and we agreed that it wasn't worth taking any links out. Whilst the bracelet is a little loose (I can slip the tip of my little finger in between the band and my wrist) we think it is fine considering that summer is coming and wrist size will change. The shop owner had a was wearing a rolex and the bracelet was so loose it was sliding all over the place. Regards Phil


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

my new Spirit!!

not sure of the exact model, but I think is an SCVS something.!

beautiful watch, about the size of the Sarb035/33 but different case shape and IMO nicest bracelet (had the 033/35).


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

033 on jubilee with date cyclops mod.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

Juanjo_NY said:


> my new Spirit!!
> 
> not sure of the exact model, but I think is an SCVS something.!
> 
> ...


What model us that! Thinking of exchanging my sarb 035 just for the bracelet

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_Nice thread folks. Yes, the SARB deserves it's own thread!

I only have the SARB033 and it's definitely a keeper. I find that it's versatile enough for my style.



























With a field style band, early morning lume.



























With a croc band today.



























b-)​_


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

BevoWatch said:


> _Nice thread folks. Yes, the SARB deserves it's own thread!
> 
> I only have the SARB033 and it's definitely a keeper. I find that it's versatile enough for my style.
> 
> ...


excellent shot man.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

sblantipodi said:


> excellent shot man.


Thank you sir, mighty kind of you to say. It's a nice watch. Have a nice day.


----------



## Eray (Nov 2, 2011)

Yes indeed, beautiful pix, BevoWatch. Thanks much. Nicely done.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

Eray said:


> Yes indeed, beautiful pix, BevoWatch. Thanks much. Nicely done.


Thank you Eray, glad you like the pics. I'm grateful to have the watch. Best regards.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Well, I decided to sell my SDGM003 and keep the SARB033. I wasn't wearing the 003 much, and I attribute that to me not liking the crown. Don't get me wrong, it's a nice crown, but I felt it didn't fit the watch very well. Really wish they would have done something similar to the 033's crown. Plus, I really have grown to like the smaller case of the 033 over the 003's.

Here's the SARB033 on a black Hadley-Roma Cordura strap. May seem weird, but I like wearing this watch better on a strap over the bracelet.










Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

hi is there someone who can suggest me a tool to remove the SARB033 bracelet?
the standard tool like this:








are very uncomfortable and you can ruin the watch with it. it's not easy to remove the SARB033 bracelet with this kind of tools.

Is there a tool like this?









I need something more comfortable.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

a photo for an info


----------



## SeikoFanBoy (Sep 6, 2014)

BevoWatch said:


> _Nice thread folks. Yes, the SARB deserves it's own thread!
> 
> I only have the SARB033 and it's definitely a keeper. I find that it's versatile enough for my style.
> 
> ...


Can u kindly show me where u picked up that field style strap?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## EvanB (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm having trouble deciding between a 033 and a 035 so I decided I would go through this thread and save a copy of all of my favourite pictures and buy the model that I saved the most. I ended up with 4 pictures of the 033 and 4 pictures of the 035.... :-s


----------



## John10 (Dec 28, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## neuralinhibitor (Sep 14, 2010)

I bought this and a SBGX061 thinking I'd keep one and flip the other. Turns out I'll be keeping both, argh.

Here's a shot from a slightly different angle showing the lug finishing and the edge of the large S crown, two of my favorite aesthetic features of this watch.


----------



## alexcswong (Jan 18, 2015)

Finally decided to get this gorgeous piece. Prefer cream dial over black, as it's looks more unique than casual black dial. 








Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

I joined the club last month after eyeing this one up for a couple of years.

Perfect size for me and rotates nicely with my Certina DS-1 for the office.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IuriST (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi guys, Just ordered Seiko SARB033, a lot of time for thinking it is worth or not but finally made a decision and ordered from Japan, but one problem, my wrist is like 20-21 centimeters or 8,2 inch and I need 2 extra links for the bracelet, A big thank you for somebody with small hand who removed extra links and can send me by letter in Europe. Just asking for a good man who have this links without need because for now I will use a leather strap but I want to give a try on a bracelet because the watch is incredible nice and I like a more heavy piece on wrist. Sorry for my English and thank you in advance.


----------



## Gazzla (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Gazzla (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Gazzla (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Gazzla (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Gazzla (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## mealsowan2 (Sep 29, 2014)

Gazzla said:


>


Hi awesome strap. Love the orange color, can I know what strap is it? And where can I purchase one?' Thks.

Sent from my X9076 using Tapatalk


----------



## KtWUS (Mar 19, 2016)

My Sarb033 just came in a few days ago and I love it. This is just about the largest watch my tiny 5.5' wrist can take.









Does anyone know what the dial is made of? A lot of people have commented on its glossiness indoors that turns into a brown in sunlight, which I really enjoy.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Just got the email from my apartment mail office that I have a package waiting for me to pick up. It's gotta be my SARB035 that was just released from customs yesterday! And here I sit, stuck at work until tomorrow night!


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

this watch is incredible, I have regulated it and now its error is less than a minute per month.
it looks super awesome, the finishing is incredible for a watch of this price point.

the only thing that make me a little sad is the glossy bezel, it scratches really easily as all watches with glossy surface.
mine as a little scratch at 12 o clock and it really disturb me


----------



## ERENTEA (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Gazzla said:


>


Awesome.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Gazzla said:


>


That shot will sell many SARB's.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

ERENTEA said:


> View attachment 7776770
> 
> 
> View attachment 7776778
> ...


Nice triplets.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

It's here!


----------



## Gazzla (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Gazzla (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Gazzla (Aug 15, 2015)




----------



## Jubejubilee (Jun 29, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzla (Aug 15, 2015)

mealsowan2 said:


> Hi awesome strap. Love the orange color, can I know what strap is it? And where can I purchase one?' Thks.
> 
> Sent from my X9076 using Tapatalk


Here you go mate: Suede Genuine Leather Watch Strap Teacher Orange 20mm 01TH20BA04


----------



## ShadOsman (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## MrCairo (May 21, 2015)

Love the Sarb033!


----------



## IanGrey (Jan 17, 2014)

Here is my Sarb035 on a new Worn&Wound model 2 navy blue Horween strap. Loving this combo and the strap is the most comfortable I have ever owned.


----------



## IanGrey (Jan 17, 2014)

Another shot of the Horween strap.


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

IanGrey said:


> Another shot of the Horween strap.


Not a combination I would have thought of, but I think it looks just fine! :-!

It should look perfect with jeans or khakis, sort of a "Ralph Lauren on his sailboat" high-end casual! 

- Thomas


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

IanGrey said:


> Here is my Sarb035 on a new Worn&Wound model 2 navy blue Horween strap. Loving this combo and the strap is the most comfortable I have ever owned.
> View attachment 7880738


I LOVE blue straps. They go great with brown or black ensembles. Looks great on the SARB035!


----------



## helvetika (Sep 2, 2014)

I finally got some links removed from the bracelet, and have been wearing the SARB035 for while now. I love it, actually more with with each passing day. But, it is still pretty loose. I measured my wrist and it is 5.75. The guy took out 4 links & its sitting on the tightest micro adjustment. I actually went back to have him take out another link, but he said to wait until the warm weather got here and see how it fits. He wears his watch pretty sloppy, he showed me, but I'd really be happier if the watch was a bit tighter. Fits pretty good on my right wrist though
 I have no tools nor have I ever attempted to take links out, change straps, any of those things, so I'm really quite ignorant, not to mention, somewhat anxious to attempt these things on my own.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

You can pick up a pin tool on Amazon for about $5. They make bracelet sizing a snap. Good luck!


helvetika said:


> I finally got some links removed from the bracelet, and have been wearing the SARB035 for while now. I love it, actually more with with each passing day. But, it is still pretty loose. I measured my wrist and it is 5.75. The guy took out 4 links & its sitting on the tightest micro adjustment. I actually went back to have him take out another link, but he said to wait until the warm weather got here and see how it fits. He wears his watch pretty sloppy, he showed me, but I'd really be happier if the watch was a bit tighter. Fits pretty good on my right wrist though
> I have no tools nor have I ever attempted to take links out, change straps, any of those things, so I'm really quite ignorant, not to mention, somewhat anxious to attempt these things on my own.


----------



## ga.ctm5 (Sep 26, 2015)

No have SARB033/035 but have 007, green sun burst


----------



## joe_grundy (Feb 9, 2014)

il Pirati said:


> You can pick up a pin tool on Amazon for about $5. They make bracelet sizing a snap. Good luck!


I love my SARB033 but it's now on a leather strap. With only 2 pin holes in the clasp it's really hit and miss getting it correctly sized. I couldn't get it quite right for my wrist so decided to bail. I've got a couple of pin tools but still found it difficult to remove pins. I bent one pin because you can only push it so far through the link, at which point it wouldn't budge so then I used pliers to pull it out... oops. In the ensuing swearing and beating my head on the desk I lost one of the microscopic collars. The best watch bracelet I have is on my Steinhart OVM. It uses screw pins that are a breeze to remove and replace with a small screwdriver. Way to go.


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Was thinking to add either 035 or Orient Curator white dial to my collection. Any thoughts guys?

Loving the wrist time with my 033. 









Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

helvetika said:


> I finally got some links removed from the bracelet, and have been wearing the SARB035 for while now. I love it, actually more with with each passing day. But, it is still pretty loose. I measured my wrist and it is 5.75. The guy took out 4 links & its sitting on the tightest micro adjustment. I actually went back to have him take out another link, but he said to wait until the warm weather got here and see how it fits. He wears his watch pretty sloppy, he showed me, but I'd really be happier if the watch was a bit tighter. Fits pretty good on my right wrist though
> I have no tools nor have I ever attempted to take links out, change straps, any of those things, so I'm really quite ignorant, not to mention, somewhat anxious to attempt these things on my own.


You can also find other ways to tighten up the fit. Like gluing thin suede leather strips (craft shop) to the back of some of the bracelet inks, or to the back of the clasp. Just use a glue stick to start, and you can use a more permanent glue if you like the test result.. Folks have glued a leather disc to the back of the watch too, but I wouldn't want you to hide the nice display back.

When you want to try to remove links on your own, get the link removing tool where you are screwing the tool's pin into the link pin.










And also watch out for where the little spring "collar" comes out, that holds the pin in place. Seiko sometime puts them at the end of the pin (on the end of the bracelet link), but sometimes puts towards in the middle of the pin (in the center part of the bracelet link). And never believe it when you push out a pin and the doesn't seem to be a spring collar!! It's there somewhere!! They are the most challenging part of DIY bracelet adjustment, but you get used to them quickly.

- Thomas

P.S. Never try to pick up something round with tweezers. Just when you think it is secure, it will slip and shoot across the room, never to be found. Don't learn the hard way!! ;-)


----------



## Zinzan (Oct 9, 2014)

Another Sarb035 on a blue strap:










Better lighting on the strap:


----------



## freight (Jan 4, 2016)

Zinzan said:


> Another Sarb035 on a blue strap:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really nice!


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

I'd like to seek some advice regarding my SARB035 that I bought in august last year. I have been wearing it on and off, and being a WIS that requires no further explanation  However, in the beginning accuracy was really, really good as would be expected....maybe +/- 20s at worst. However recently it has begun to act erratic and loose time when worn or on the winder, performing somewhat better when resting dial up or down. I have no timing device, but I have checked it agaist my Citizen atomic time. When I pick the watch up and hold it in my hand, I can clearly see the balance wheel slowing down, and then speeding up again when I put down (dial down). See the pics (sorry about the bad quality of pics, but they are not meant to be beauty shots, just to show what I mean). There have been no accidents with this watch that I can recall. What do you guys think, is this a matter of regulation or is it faulty and I sholuld try to send it back to Japan under warranty (valid to august) ?
Thanks in advance for any advance,
Torbjorn













Examples of performance when trying to check over a couple of days
-/+ 0 17.00 start 
+40s 08.00 restingdial up
-2s 17.00 Worn 
+50s 10.00 restingdial up
-90s 10.00 Winder 
-130s 07.00 restingdial up
-120s 18.00 restingdial up
-117s 07.00 restingdial up
-114s 07.00 restingdial up


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Torbjorn said:


> I'd like to seek some advice regarding my SARB035 that I bought in august last year. I have been wearing it on and off, and being a WIS that requires no further explanation  However, in the beginning accuracy was really, really good as would be expected....maybe +/- 20s at worst. However recently it has begun to act erratic and loose time when worn or on the winder, performing somewhat better when resting dial up or down. I have no timing device, but I have checked it agaist my Citizen atomic time. When I pick the watch up and hold it in my hand, I can clearly see the balance wheel slowing down, and then speeding up again when I put down (dial down). See the pics (sorry about the bad quality of pics, but they are not meant to be beauty shots, just to show what I mean). There have been no accidents with this watch that I can recall. What do you guys think, is this a matter of regulation or is it faulty and I sholuld try to send it back to Japan under warranty (valid to august) ?
> Thanks in advance for any advance,
> Torbjorn
> View attachment 8027130
> ...


watchmaker needed here.


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

I got a chance to try on the Sarb035 in a boutique here in Hamburg, Germany, and wow I'm impressed with it.perfect size for my 6,5 inch wrist, what surprised me the most was the sunburst effect on the dial that doesn't come across so much in pics...the funny thing is that it's sold here at a whopping €525!!! When the grey market it's more in the €300 range! But what a quality a very elegant piece, for sure my next Seiko purchase when I go to Japan next month! Anyone knows where the best place to get it in Tokyo is?


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

I got a chance to try on the Sarb035 in a boutique here in Hamburg, Germany, and wow I'm impressed with it.perfect size for my 6,5 inch wrist, what surprised me the most was the sunburst effect on the dial that doesn't come across so much in pics...the funny thing is that it's sold here at a whopping €525!!! When the grey market it's more in the €300 range! But what a quality a very elegant piece, for sure my next Seiko purchase when I go to Japan next month! Anyone knows where the best place to get it in Tokyo is?
View attachment 8049002
View attachment 8049018
View attachment 8049034


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

faustoklaere said:


> I got a chance to try on the Sarb035 in a boutique here in Hamburg, Germany, and wow I'm impressed with it.perfect size for my 6,5 inch wrist, what surprised me the most was the sunburst effect on the dial that doesn't come across so much in pics...the funny thing is that it's sold here at a whopping €525!!! When the grey market it's more in the €300 range! But what a quality a very elegant piece, for sure my next Seiko purchase when I go to Japan next month! Anyone knows where the best place to get it in Tokyo is?
> View attachment 8049002
> View attachment 8049018
> View attachment 8049034


You may try to look at Yodobashi camera shop. I'm going there on July as well, will definitely get the sarb035 for sure aftet owning the sarb033 for a month now.

Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Looper30 (Sep 22, 2014)

I decided to try it out on a nato strap today. I think it looks very sharp!


----------



## KtWUS (Mar 19, 2016)

Trying, not very successfully, to capture the brownish hue that the 033 takes in the sun


----------



## MuZI (Dec 21, 2007)

LoriW said:


> Any idea what strap this is? I'd like to find it in black. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 3483258


Anyone figure out what strap this is?


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Brasco (Apr 3, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## midwing (Dec 9, 2013)

My 035 & 033 says hi!


----------



## josil (May 29, 2016)

Got my SARB035 from Higuchi (recommended seller) the other week and am loving it. It is my first automatic watch and so far I like everything about it, even the size (which was surprisingly small, since I was used to bigger watches). Took the opportunity to grab a couple of pictures of the watch after it arrived, enjoy!


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

The brownish hue of 033 under direct sunlight









Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

ic3burn said:


> The brownish hue of 033 under direct sunlight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that brownish hue, it's rare to see it in "real life" if not under direct sunlight.


----------



## rkubosumi (Apr 22, 2015)

Call me crazy but I just received this GS buckle for my SARB035....now just waiting on my alligator strap from Lonestar!!


----------



## Shilelis (Mar 17, 2016)

Heya guys, I need your advice. I am planning to order Seiko Sarb035 from ebay.co.uk (£238 sounds as a good deal, but not sure whether these are real Japan domestic ones). Searching for good looking straps (young looking ones). Thinking about brown leather(maybe tan) Nato strap (from eieiwatchstraps) or maybe a dark blue nato strap (from cheapestnatostrap) and one a normal blue one like Worn&Wound model 2 navy blue Horween strap but something cheaper? I was also looking at Fabnik strap kit, but my DIY skills are terrible... Asking for advice, because my knowledge is limited in this area, since I haven't even seen the watch in reality... Thank you.


----------



## Brasco (Apr 3, 2016)

Shilelis said:


> Heya guys, I need your advice. I am planning to order Seiko Sarb035 from ebay.co.uk (£238 sounds as a good deal, but not sure whether these are real Japan domestic ones). Searching for good looking straps (young looking ones). Thinking about brown leather(maybe tan) Nato strap (from eieiwatchstraps) or maybe a dark blue nato strap (from cheapestnatostrap) and one a normal blue one like Worn&Wound model 2 navy blue Horween strap but something cheaper? I was also looking at Fabnik strap kit, but my DIY skills are terrible... Asking for advice, because my knowledge is limited in this area, since I haven't even seen the watch in reality... Thank you.


The SARB035 is only made for the Japanese domestic market, so you have no worries there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Another brownish hue shot of my 033









Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## junbug5150 (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## bubba455 (Mar 20, 2015)

Got this in the mail today. Need to start buying some 20mm straps ASAP!


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

this watch is amazing, can't understand how to resist to it for such an incredible price.
the best performance/price ratio I have seen in years


----------



## PrimorisOrdo (Aug 16, 2015)

I've just received my sarb035. I will post pictures as soon as I get some better lighting. 

Before I've bought the watch, I just loved how it looked through the photos. I didn't particularly like the bracelet but the rest looked great on a leather or perlon strap. But now that I've received it, I feel like the watch is just a tad bit small. My other watches are around 42-45mm range so I guess this is normal. Is there anyone else feeling something similar? Will I get used to it? I really like the watch. But it is so small...Does it wear larger with a perlon/leather? I really really want to like this watch. I've drooled over it online for months before buying it. I never realised how small it is.

Another small problem I've had (which is not exactly a problem) was the pin and collar system of the bracelet. While resizing it for my wrist, I kinda lost one of the collars and had to search for it for an hour before I could find it inside a rug. It was a nightmare.


----------



## bubbleback30 (Jul 31, 2014)

My beloved Seiko Spirit from 2006 ...


----------



## josil (May 29, 2016)

PrimorisOrdo said:


> I've just received my sarb035. I will post pictures as soon as I get some better lighting.
> 
> Before I've bought the watch, I just loved how it looked through the photos. I didn't particularly like the bracelet but the rest looked great on a leather or perlon strap. But now that I've received it, I feel like the watch is just a tad bit small. My other watches are around 42-45mm range so I guess this is normal. Is there anyone else feeling something similar? Will I get used to it? I really like the watch. But it is so small...Does it wear larger with a perlon/leather? I really really want to like this watch. I've drooled over it online for months before buying it. I never realised how small it is.
> 
> Another small problem I've had (which is not exactly a problem) was the pin and collar system of the bracelet. While resizing it for my wrist, I kinda lost one of the collars and had to search for it for an hour before I could find it inside a rug. It was a nightmare.


I was in a similar situation, my other watches were 42mm so when I received my SARB035 it felt a bit small, but after a day, I just got used to it's size and now it feels perfect. For the time being I kept it on the bracelet and am enjoying it a lot!
p.s. Yeah, the collars are really small, that's why you have to do it on a clean surface. I just laid down a white microfiber towel on the table and then resized it, so the collars were clearly visible.


----------



## edih (May 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time On My Hands (Apr 28, 2014)

ThomasH said:


> ...
> It should look perfect with ... khakis, sort of a "Ralph Lauren on his sailboat" high-end casual!..


Those words just made me vomit.


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## StripeyNATO (Nov 21, 2013)

bubba455 said:


> Got this in the mail today. Need to start buying some 20mm straps ASAP!


I would suggest you wait a while before splurging on posh leather straps. Let it grow on you a bit. I did the same with the straps but the end result of my own little leather excursion was the conclusion that it looks far, far better on the bracelet. It's something to do with how the bracelet itself and its end links are carefully built to frame a watch which is about a centimetre thick. For me, conventional leather straps slightly fail to meld with this particular architectural peculiarity of the 033. The bracelet, however, does - and does it very, very well.

Sent from my Lenovo K50-t5 using Tapatalk


----------



## StripeyNATO (Nov 21, 2013)

PrimorisOrdo said:


> I've just received my sarb035. I will post pictures as soon as I get some better lighting.
> 
> Before I've bought the watch, I just loved how it looked through the photos. I didn't particularly like the bracelet but the rest looked great on a leather or perlon strap. But now that I've received it, I feel like the watch is just a tad bit small. My other watches are around 42-45mm range so I guess this is normal. Is there anyone else feeling something similar? Will I get used to it? I really like the watch. But it is so small...Does it wear larger with a perlon/leather? I really really want to like this watch. I've drooled over it online for months before buying it. I never realised how small it is.
> 
> Another small problem I've had (which is not exactly a problem) was the pin and collar system of the bracelet. While resizing it for my wrist, I kinda lost one of the collars and had to search for it for an hour before I could find it inside a rug. It was a nightmare.


It really isn't a small watch. What it is a little glowing powerhouse of perfectly sized and beautifully proportioned watch which will, given time, make all those 40mm+ watches look like they're trying just a bit too hard. It won't fit in with the the others, it will put them to shame. Give it time.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Time On My Hands said:


> Those words just made me vomit.


eh, there's worse things than 'white people chic', lol


----------



## ryanmanyes (Oct 21, 2013)

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## edih (May 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## mbhawks23 (Jun 20, 2016)

IanGrey said:


> Here is my Sarb035 on a new Worn&Wound model 2 navy blue Horween strap. Loving this combo and the strap is the most comfortable I have ever owned.
> View attachment 7880738


That looks awesome and I think has convinced me to get the 35 instead of the 33.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)




----------



## josil (May 29, 2016)

I just love the 35, had it for a bit longer than a month and am still enjoying every day how it looks.


----------



## interdrama (May 11, 2016)

Just ordered the SARB035 from eBay for USD$305

Will check in once I receive it and lose the bracelet collars...


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)




----------



## edih (May 7, 2016)

SARX001 second hand









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## interdrama (May 11, 2016)

Awaiting my delivery and wondering what's the best way to remove the bracelet without damaging everything? Can't afford the bergeon pliers.


----------



## Trent M (Aug 4, 2015)

Very fine tweezers 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ssada416 (Jul 16, 2015)

Can't decide which one I should get 035 or 033. Sigh


----------



## Philadelphia Collins (Jun 30, 2016)

The 035 is the one tha


----------



## Brasco (Apr 3, 2016)

The 33... I go back to black


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ssada416 (Jul 16, 2015)

Before I pull the trigger, I have a question. Since I can't see/try it here in my city, can you tell me the difference from low priced Seiko 5 models?
I'm not sure this is worth to pay 4x.


----------



## StripeyNATO (Nov 21, 2013)

ssada416 said:


> Before I pull the trigger, I have a question. Since I can't see/try it here in my city, can you tell me the difference from low priced Seiko 5 models?
> I'm not sure this is worth to pay 4x.


Pick up a 2nd hand one off Ebay and wear it (carefully!) for a couple of weeks and see how you feel with it on. 5's are nice watches - I've had a few and they're great value. There is a big difference with a SARB033, though and no amount of telling you about it will communicate it that well. They are quirky watches with some odd design features and things about them you might not like (all well documented). But for me it was as if the quibbles eventually melted away under the sheer force of what a tremendously well made, compact, forceful and continuously beautiful thing it is. It radiates a certain understated & elegant simplicity that makes you feel well dressed in grubby jeans and a t-shirt. Wait a while, get one for a good price and then flip it if you don't like it - it certainly won't depreciate.


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

ssada416 said:


> Before I pull the trigger, I have a question. Since I can't see/try it here in my city, can you tell me the difference from low priced Seiko 5 models?
> I'm not sure this is worth to pay 4x.


Go see/try a Swiss watch worth about $1,000, a solid traditional watch, not a design one. You'll get an idea of what a SARB is.


----------



## ssada416 (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks guys. I really appreciate your detail opinions.


----------



## interdrama (May 11, 2016)

Just received my SARB035 today. I haven't worn it yet but after setting the time it seems to be running approx -60s/day over the past 4 hours?

Pretty concerned. I'll put it on my bedside table with the face up and I'll see how I go overnight


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

interdrama said:


> Just received my SARB035 today. I haven't worn it yet but after setting the time it seems to be running approx -60s/day over the past 4 hours?
> 
> Pretty concerned. I'll put it on my bedside table with the face up and I'll see how I go overnight


If after 2-3 weeks is still slow, have it regulated. In the good old times watchmakers did that for free, at least for usual clients.

Now let's hope this pity forum character doesn't see this and begins calling us settlers, campers or whatever name populates his mind.


----------



## interdrama (May 11, 2016)

El @ said:


> If after 2-3 weeks is still slow, have it regulated. In the good old times watchmakers did that for free, at least for usual clients.
> 
> Now let's hope this pity forum character doesn't see this and begins calling us settlers, campers or whatever name populates his mind.


Thank you for reminding me to keep my head. Currently running at +10s/d which is within spec.


----------



## Someguywithaquestion (Jul 23, 2016)

Hello fellow sarb owners, I have a question for you guys. I'm not sure if I'm in the right place on the forum or not but I created an account just to ask this question, though I have been reading the forum for some years now. I have a sar035 and was wondering if the watch is completely dead, how many winds does it take to start the watch running? I have to wind mine 20-30 times before it begins to tick away and that seems extremely odd as it only takes a couple of winds on my other watches


----------



## jdelcue (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## fps_colton (Jul 10, 2016)

Just got my new SARB033 from Seiya today!


----------



## Brasco (Apr 3, 2016)

Someguywithaquestion said:


> Hello fellow sarb owners, I have a question for you guys. I'm not sure if I'm in the right place on the forum or not but I created an account just to ask this question, though I have been reading the forum for some years now. I have a sar035 and was wondering if the watch is completely dead, how many winds does it take to start the watch running? I have to wind mine 20-30 times before it begins to tick away and that seems extremely odd as it only takes a couple of winds on my other watches


It starts ticking immediately on the first wind (in fact, mine starts ticking from me picking it up usually), you've definitely got a problem there but I don't know enough about clockwork to suggest what the issue is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nnawas (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

Bump for no reason, with a selected piccie from my albums.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

my sarb033 crashed on the floor today, I was so worried and I put it on the timegrapher to see if something bad happened.
nothing, it keeps good time as before, this watch has more muscles than what it shows


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

With Taka's double AR coating

Sent by my iPharato 6sexy


----------



## mbhawks23 (Jun 20, 2016)

I just got a 035 and think I'm gonna have to sell it. Not because I don't like it or it doesn't work. It's just that I'm afraid to wear it and possibly scratch it. It's such an awesome watch.


----------



## teknyc74 (Jul 19, 2016)

This is my first dress watch I have (Sarb 33) but I don't dress up too often. Should I be winding it once a week? Daily?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

teknyc74 said:


> This is my first dress watch I have (Sarb 33) but I don't dress up too often. Should I be winding it once a week? Daily?


It doesn't make a difference. Chose the incovenience that bothers you less, winding it every other day (the watch will run slow) or set it every time you wear it.


----------



## midwing (Dec 9, 2013)

My Sarb033 on dark Brown Crocodile strap.


----------



## midwing (Dec 9, 2013)

The GS buckle...


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

edih said:


> SARX001 second hand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that's a simple mod, but if the SARB came that way I think I would have bought it without even considering the SARX I have now.


----------



## bobs100 (Dec 26, 2012)

Grendel60 said:


> With Taka's double AR coating
> 
> Sent by my iPharato 6sexy


How does one add AR coating? Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

bobs100 said:


> How does one add AR coating? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It's Complicated, Mr Takashi lives in Singapore and after some criticism about his work and prices by some people in forums, he only works for a select group of acquaintances who deserve trust

Enviado desde mi iPadato!


----------



## PsyenceFiction (Jun 9, 2014)

hey guys I need your help!

i want to buy this watch as my 'dress' watch but I am torn between SARB035 and SARB033
on SARB033 (black dial) i am afraid that the hands and the hour markers would disappear under certain light. On the SARB035 (white dial) this can be my first white dial watch but I am afraid that I would be a bland watch. 

opinions?


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

PsyenceFiction said:


> hey guys I need your help!
> 
> i want to buy this watch as my 'dress' watch but I am torn between SARB035 and SARB033
> on SARB033 (black dial) i am afraid that the hands and the hour markers would disappear under certain light. On the SARB035 (white dial) this can be my first white dial watch but I am afraid that I would be a bland watch.
> ...


Hands and markers do not disappear on 033, 035 is not bland. I have both, 033 gets way more wrist time, but I love the 035's refreshing feel once in a while. Pretty much depends what kind of guy you are. You'll almost certainly own both at some point.


----------



## PsyenceFiction (Jun 9, 2014)

Hale color said:


> Hands and markers do not disappear on 033, 035 is not bland. I have both, 033 gets way more wrist time, but I love the 035's refreshing feel once in a while. Pretty much depends what kind of guy you are. You'll almost certainly own both at some point.


thank you! most of, i mean all my collection is black watches and I get the notion that 38mm dress watch should be white dial maybe I should get the 033


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

PsyenceFiction said:


> hey guys I need your help!
> 
> i want to buy this watch as my 'dress' watch but I am torn between SARB035 and SARB033
> on SARB033 (black dial) i am afraid that the hands and the hour markers would disappear under certain light. On the SARB035 (white dial) this can be my first white dial watch but I am afraid that I would be a bland watch.
> ...


In my experience, polished hands disappear against lighter color dials more than darker color dials. I really like my white/cream SARB035 and Victorinox Alliance Automatic, but sometimes they can be a challenge to read - usually in dim lighting before it's dark enough to see the lume. For legibility, I'd say the 033 is the winner.

And I'm sure you've read about these watches and looked at tons of pictures, so you know they aren't exactly black or white. The 033 has a brown shimmer in bright lighting. And the 035 is definitely not white - it's pearl/off-white/eggshell/cream.

I initially bought the 035 since I'm a sucker for white (or variants of) dials. And I liked it so much, I picked up an 033. The 033 didn't make it out of the box before I put it up for sale. To my eye, the light dial of the 035 feels a lot more open than the dark dial of the 033.

Just pick up the one your gut tells you to get. If you buy from Amazon, you could return it and get the other one if you don't like it. If you don't buy from Amazon or a place that will accept returns, they're popular watches so flipping them on the sales forum or eBay wouldn't be that hard.


----------



## teknyc74 (Jul 19, 2016)

My sarb33 wearing with tuxedo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trent M (Aug 4, 2015)

PsyenceFiction said:


> hey guys I need your help!
> 
> i want to buy this watch as my 'dress' watch but I am torn between SARB035 and SARB033
> on SARB033 (black dial) i am afraid that the hands and the hour markers would disappear under certain light. On the SARB035 (white dial) this can be my first white dial watch but I am afraid that I would be a bland watch.
> ...


I have the 33 , and I love the watch . It's very legible.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

midwing said:


> The GS buckle...


Looks good!
Is it SBGV009 buckle?


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Love every bit of it









Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Il_Maestro (Apr 25, 2016)

At the risk of creating a tangent, does anyone here have a view on whether the sdgm is worth the extra money in comparison to the sarbs?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

Il_Maestro said:


> At the risk of creating a tangent, does anyone here have a view on whether the sdgm is worth the extra money in comparison to the sarbs?


One thread https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/sdgm001-003-vs-sarb-vs-sarg-vs-sarx-etc-1429522.html
There are more just searching.


----------



## interdrama (May 11, 2016)

Does anyone know of a high-quality alternative bracelet / clasp that fits?


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

interdrama said:


> Does anyone know of a high-quality alternative bracelet / clasp that fits?


The original IS high quality.


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

El @ said:


> The original IS hiqh quality.


+2. Really comfortable and no sharp edges anywhere Together with my Marcello C, it's the best bracelet I have come across. 
Torb

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## KtWUS (Mar 19, 2016)

A couple of months in, still loving my Sarb033. Bang for buck and versatile.


----------



## Jaman (Aug 26, 2012)

With Shell Cordovan strap.


----------



## midwing (Dec 9, 2013)

v1triol said:


> Looks good!
> Is it SBGV009 buckle?


Sorry for a late reply!

It looks like the buckle on the Limited Edition Seiko SBGW047, which is a Tribute to the 44GS.

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## Drubbing (Sep 3, 2016)

mbhawks23 said:


> I just got a 035 and think I'm gonna have to sell it. Not because I don't like it or it doesn't work. It's just that I'm afraid to wear it and possibly scratch it. It's such an awesome watch.


Even with care, the bezel will pick up hairline scratches. I bought mine used, and only the bezel is marked. The crystal remains flawless.


----------



## Jaybop (Sep 22, 2015)

Any other 7.25" wrist owners remove links on their sarbs? I tried removing one and used outer micro adjustment but was just a bit too tight, put the link back in and moved to inner micro adjustment but just a tad bit loose now.


----------



## typ73 (Jun 26, 2015)

Jaybop said:


> Any other 7.25" wrist owners remove links on their sarbs? I tried removing one and used outer micro adjustment but was just a bit too tight, put the link back in and moved to inner micro adjustment but just a tad bit loose now.


Same problem I had (7" wrist though). I wear mine loose. I've gotten used to it, for whatever that's worth.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## PhilT (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi All. Well my SARB035, which I've had for 10 months, continues to delight  The understated elegance and sheer build quality is absolutely brilliant. Having been bitten by the affordable watch bug I wanted a dark face watch and considered the 033 but decided on a field/work watch. Having had Seiko since childhood I was drawn to the SARG007 but couldn't find a new one for sale. I think they may have been discontinued? I was then drawn to a bunch of different makes (Laco, Damaska) and settled on a Hamilton Field Khaki - 38mm which I got for a pretty decent price (270 GBP).I must admit I am impressed with the Hamilton and the H10 movement seems very accurate out of the box. When the Ham arrived I wound both watches up and placed the 035 face up and after 4 days it's gained a minute.This seems a lot considering that over the ten months it has always operated plus 4/5 seconds per day. By comparison the Hamilton which has been on wrist for 4 days (except when sleeping) has dropped only 4 seconds over 4 days. 
Watches seem to be affected by resting position and whether they are worn. I will be resting the Hamilton now for the next four days and will be interested to see how the two watches perform - both will be fully wound and hacked to GMT.
Regards Phil T


----------



## PhilT (Jan 6, 2016)

I think "Little Suzy" (the Sarb) may have been sulking with an interloper appearing on the scene. Despite my protestations it took a trip into town and a little shopping to make things right.







A new dress did the trick  Suzy is now wearing a Hirsch Trooper tan strap. We looked at the Liberty but felt it was a little "heavy" and the trooper brings out the dress watch elegance in the Sarb.

All the best Phil T


----------



## awayne (Aug 21, 2016)

Here is what I didn't like about the bracelet (I have the sarb033):

1. The brushing on the bracelet doesn't match brushing on the lugs. On my other Seiko (SRP711K1), it does, and the SRP711K1 bracelet looks like it's part of the watch.

2. The micro-adjustment holes are on the wrong side of the clasp. Using the micro-adjustment creates a gap (no way around that), but because the holes are on the wrong side (unlike my SRP711K1), the gap is facing up if hold your arm with your thumb up. So you look down into the gap.

3. The bracelet doesn't have half-links (my SRP711K1 bracelet does), and I couldn't get a really good fit with the sarb bracelet.

I put my sarb033 on semi-matte black Hirsch Regent genuine alligator, and I really like it that way. I really like the lugs on the watch, and I think they stand out more on the strap.

Another thing I want to mention is the lack of AR coating on the sapphire. My SRP711K1 has (uncoated) hardlex, and reflection isn't a problem even though it has a dark dial too. But I do notice the reflection on the un-coated sapphire on the sarb033, even indoors.

I think it isn't a huge deal. I can always read the time in spite of the reflection. But I think for those on the fence between a sarb033 vs sarb035, I want to point out that I think the sarb035 probably has way less reflection because of the light colored dial.


----------



## Thelongroad (Jan 14, 2015)

Apologies if this has been asked before. Would anyone be able to advise where I could source extra links for the bracelet from my sarb035? Thanks very much.


----------



## Trent M (Aug 4, 2015)

Have you tried dealing direct with a Seiko service centre ? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

awayne;34752706
2. The micro-adjustment holes are on the wrong side of the clasp. Using the micro-adjustment creates a gap (no way around that) said:


> Maybe you have installed the bracelet reversed, because all Seiko clasps and virtually all clasps have the holes in the same place. And in any case there is no gap whatsoever.


----------



## Henraa (Jan 17, 2014)

Sat waiting for my second born to make an appearance at the hospital. Time appreciate a lovely watch as time passes. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brasco (Apr 3, 2016)

awayne said:


> Here is what I didn't like about the bracelet (I have the sarb033):
> 
> 1. The brushing on the bracelet doesn't match brushing on the lugs. On my other Seiko (SRP711K1), it does, and the SRP711K1 bracelet looks like it's part of the watch.
> 
> ...


Anyway, I hope you enjoy your watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaybop (Sep 22, 2015)

035 has killed my rotation


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Sarb you going to the mall later?


----------



## Thelongroad (Jan 14, 2015)

Trent M said:


> Have you tried dealing direct with a Seiko service centre ?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes I have. They quoted me about 70 bucks per link. Perhaps I will look at another option.


----------



## harry-g (Jan 15, 2010)

I just received my SARB035 yesterday. Everything about this watch is great except the markers on chapter ring are spaced inconsistently. Maybe I'm being a bit critical about this issue. Another thing is the date window also slightly off. I'm not really surprised with this as I've had 3 sumos in the past with some misaligned bezel and date window. Not sure what to do though maybe I will still keep this watch because I really like everything else about it.


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

That's the first SARB I've seen like that other than the 017. That would drive me nuts and it's the reason why I don't buy Seiko divers anymore.


----------



## harry-g (Jan 15, 2010)

Premise said:


> That's the first SARB I've seen like that other than the 017. That would drive me nuts and it's the reason why I don't buy Seiko divers anymore.


You're right but I kind of ignored it with my divers but I expected this watch to be better because I thought it is quite difficult for them to screw up a dress watch. The detailing is important in a watch like this. I mean the dial, indices and hands are really georgeous but that chapter ring is poorly done or misprinted in my case.


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

harry-g said:


> I just received my SARB035 yesterday. Everything about this watch is great except the markers on chapter ring are spaced inconsistently. Maybe I'm being a bit critical about this issue. Another thing is the date window also slightly off. I'm not really surprised with this as I've had 3 sumos in the past with some misaligned bezel and date window. Not sure what to do though maybe I will still keep this watch because I really like everything else about it.
> 
> View attachment 9769010
> 
> ...


Eagle eye harry-g! Impressive spot.

Let's be honest that is just not on in my opinion. This is a good chunk of change and I would expect better QC. Then again I think the same about the chapter rings on the divers too.

I personally would (want to) return it for another, but depending on how much it bothers you, where you got it from etc it may or may not be what you choose to do. I certainly would not pay the return shipping as to me that is a defective product. Have you contacted the seller?


----------



## harry-g (Jan 15, 2010)

bobski said:


> Eagle eye harry-g! Impressive spot.
> 
> Let's be honest that is just not on in my opinion. This is a good chunk of change and I would expect better QC. Then again I think the same about the chapter rings on the divers too.
> 
> I personally would (want to) return it for another, but depending on how much it bothers you, where you got it from etc it may or may not be what you choose to do. I certainly would not pay the return shipping as to me that is a defective product. Have you contacted the seller?


The seller offered to return for a replacement but I didn't ask about the shipping. Not sure I'd want to do it because it was such a hassle for me to get this watch with all the long journey to customs, taxes, shipping cost and the waiting. Urghhh.


----------



## Drubbing (Sep 3, 2016)

Gees, this is a watch forum first world problem. How big did you have to magnify that bezel to see that? I'm too busy using my 035 to tell the time than comb through the micro detail for issues. And these details literally are micro.


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

Drubbing said:


> Gees, this is a watch forum first world problem. How big did you have to magnify that bezel to see that? I'm too busy using my 035 to tell the time than comb through the micro detail for issues. And these details literally are micro.


That may be the case but as close as some of the markers are it would be glaring even without magnification. Especially at $300+ it would drive me crazy.


----------



## Drubbing (Sep 3, 2016)

You need magnification to even see it's there. I can't really make out the small markers at all in normal use. For $300 you don't get perfection 100% of the time. That's why expensive watches exist. For this money you get a decent movement, a well put together watch that will last for years. A minor cosmetic failing that is barely visible without aids, is neither here or there. But then, that's why forums also exist..

If you look at other opinions, almost any watch in this price range or even further up, will show its flaws if you go looking for them closely enough.


----------



## gsynco1 (Jun 18, 2016)

I just got my SARB035 in the mail today and I couldn't be more pleased with it! It's even better looking in person than pictures show. I can see why people have so much love for this watch. I sized my bracelet and immediately put it on a leather strap from clockwork synergy and I think it's beautiful. It seems to be keeping really good time in the few short hours I've been wearing it. We'll see after a few days. The lume is quite impressive to me considering the small amount on the dial.































I think I got a shot that really shows off the sunburst texture of the dial


----------



## harry-g (Jan 15, 2010)

Geoff Synco said:


> I just got my SARB035 in the mail today and I couldn't be more pleased with it! It's even better looking in person than pictures show. I can see why people have so much love for this watch. I sized my bracelet and immediately put it on a leather strap from clockwork synergy and I think it's beautiful. It seems to be keeping really good time in the few short hours I've been wearing it. We'll see after a few days. The lume is quite impressive to me considering the small amount on the dial.
> View attachment 9806938
> 
> I think I got a shot that really shows off the sunburst texture of the dial


I'm jealous your 035 looks perfect in every direction. My 035 has multiple QC issues. I even noticed now the hour and minute hands are not align when at 6 so the hour hand is late by a few minutes.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Fujoor (Nov 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KtWUS (Mar 19, 2016)

Messing around with the macro setting on my phone...some flaws on the watch hands (visible to the naked eye) but can't complain at this price!


----------



## awayne (Aug 21, 2016)

El @ said:


> Maybe you have installed the bracelet reversed, because all Seiko clasps and virtually all clasps have the holes in the same place. And in any case there is no gap whatsoever.


My bracelet wasn't reversed, but I was wrong. The micro-adjustment holes are on the same side of the clasp as on my SRP711K1.

But, for whatever reason, on the sarb033 bracelet, I have a gap on the side that I'm looking down into when I wear the watch, but on the SRP711K1, the gap is facing down so I don't really see it.


----------



## awayne (Aug 21, 2016)

Brasco said:


> A) The lugs are polished too. It was never going to be uniform.


The lugs are layered, which I think is one of the super-cool (and I think probably unique) things about the sarb033/35. The "sewing needle" second had is another thing like that I really really like about it.

The top layer of the lugs is brushed, as far as I can tell, and the bottom layer is polished. But the brushing on the top layer is more shiny than the bracelet by far, which is what I was complaining about.



Brasco said:


> Ok.... we should be restricted to bracelets with half links because the are objectively better?


They are objectively better if you need to use them to get a good fit.



Brasco said:


> A) Logically a light colored dial will reflect light and a dark colored dial will absorb light.


Yes, but you get more of a mirror effect when you have a dark surface behind the glass than you do when you have a light colored surface behind the glass.

I really do enjoy my watch, but I like it better on the strap.

But when summer comes, I'll probably go back to the bracelet.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## little_w (Jan 21, 2009)

Some old pics of mine. Just wore the SARB today so I remembered these.















Contrary to what a lot of people say, contrast stitching does NOT make the watch less dressy. But white stitching might be a bit too much - hence, the GREY (not white) stitches. Perfect match.


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Apologies if this is covered in another thread, but I couldn't find it: I've decided to pull the trigger on a 033 for my birthday later this month. Who currently has the best deal, or where should I look? I've checked all the places I know: Amazon, LIW, Creation, Seiya, Chino, and of those Amazon has the best price (and is the easiest to tell my wife where to buy from) - anywhere else I should be looking for a better deal? Totally looking forward to adding this beauty to my collection!


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

little_w said:


> Some old pics of mine. Just wore the SARB today so I remembered these.
> 
> View attachment 9933706
> 
> ...


That is super sharp. What strap is that?


----------



## little_w (Jan 21, 2009)

steadyrock said:


> That is super sharp. What strap is that?


Thanks. I believe it is this one (Meyhofer Sacramento), only with silver buckle. I bought it ages ago in sale from Watch Band Center. Grey stitching + Matte leather is not easy to find combination. Both help underline the shape and simplicity of the watch and do not take attention away; I like that.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I only made one decent try at leather on my SARB. SecTime UK, Taiga leather black.

















it was something i didn't expect; the website product picture conveyed a different tone to the leather... the _actual_ leather turned out to have a weird/ugly grey highlighting that just ultimately kinda didn't look good in certain lighting.









i did wear it a good bit off and on (didn't take many pics, these were all the best i could find of it), but i kind of drawered it just before it would start cracking from sweat-wear (the ultimate reason i dislike leather straps =\ and infrequently wear them)


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

This was the only other leather option i had, which i never tried, for obvious reasons... not really the right strap for the watch...... but is super comfortable!


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Joined the club thanks to WUS and a nice trade for my SARB017.

I could never quite get to grips with the green dial so it did not get much wrist time...


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

New Hadley Roma Carbon leather strap


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Well that was short-lived! The leather on the keeper was separating from the material underneath...

What does the SARB033 audience think of this 2 piece bond strap? I couldn't be arsed to put the bracelet back on and this strap has speed pins on it...


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

I love NATO straps but this is the only watch where I don't like using NATOs


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

sblantipodi said:


> I love NATO straps but this is the only watch where I don't like using NATOs


Yep - I'm not crazy about it either. The only other 20mm 2 piece strap I have is a brown rally which doesn't go too well either so it may go back in the bracelet until the Hadley Roma replacement comes in...


----------



## Brasco (Apr 3, 2016)

srexy said:


> Well that was short-lived! The leather on the keeper was separating from the material underneath...
> 
> What does the SARB033 audience think of this 2 piece bond strap? I couldn't be arsed to put the bracelet back on and this strap has speed pins on it...


Nice. If I'm being picky I could say a little on the sporty side, but not so much that it matters.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Back to this - got a replacement in the mail:


----------



## skyleth (Oct 17, 2016)

anyone know the thickness of the bracelet? have one on the way, was thinking of swapping the clasp out for a double lock, strapcode seems to have some 18mm options, didn't want to splurge on the MM300 clasp... wanted to make sure it's not going to be a thin bracelet on a massive clasp. In my searches I've found lots of threads of replacement options (MM300, Orient, etc...) but no actual measurements on the bracelet.


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

skyleth said:


> anyone know the thickness of the bracelet? have one on the way, was thinking of swapping the clasp out for a double lock, strapcode seems to have some 18mm options, didn't want to splurge on the MM300 clasp... wanted to make sure it's not going to be a thin bracelet on a massive clasp. In my searches I've found lots of threads of replacement options (MM300, Orient, etc...) but no actual measurements on the bracelet.


Not a thin bracelet and not a thick clasp, altough it's not uniwue, it' perfecty proportioned for the case. Beside that double lock is meant for divers, strapcode doesn't have terminals that match the sarb03x.


----------



## bobski (Oct 13, 2013)

ERENTEA said:


> View attachment 7776770


Some would call this the holy trinity


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

bobski said:


> Some would call this the holy trinity


Some surely would. You're all set there for dressy, outdoorsy and everyday occasions. Congratulations,
Torb

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## PhilT (Jan 6, 2016)

*Oh Heck! Choices, choices. Help!*

Hi all.
Last Xmas for myself I bought a Sarb035 and love it. Mid year I bought a Hamilton Field Khaki which is a great watch with lots of things going for it but I've never really felt that attached to it so the Hamilton is moving onto my daughter's wrist. Last week, in a moment of madness, I was in a shop checking out Rolex perpetual oysters and Omega aqua terra. What lovely watches! But hey I'm a Seiko man and always have been 

I do want a black face watch to compliment the Sarb035 and thought I'd get the 033. Simple but whilst visiting Seiya (card in hand) I come across the SDGM003 and I'm all over the place again. It's twice the price and a little larger. Is it worth the extra? I don't know. So many watches, too many choices grrr

Regards Phil (sorry to drone on)


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Oh Heck! Choices, choices. Help!*



PhilT said:


> I do want a black face watch to compliment the Sarb035 and thought I'd get the 033. Simple but whilst visiting Seiya (card in hand) I come across the SDGM003 and I'm all over the place again. It's twice the price and a little larger. Is it worth the extra? I don't know. So many watches, too many choices grrr
> 
> Regards Phil (sorry to drone on)


 I think there are a couple of threads about that topic.

One of them is

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-brightz-sdgm003-review-grand-cocktail-black-1999970.html


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

*Re: Oh Heck! Choices, choices. Help!*



PhilT said:


> Hi all.
> Last Xmas for myself I bought a Sarb035 and love it. Mid year I bought a Hamilton Field Khaki which is a great watch with lots of things going for it but I've never really felt that attached to it so the Hamilton is moving onto my daughter's wrist. Last week, in a moment of madness, I was in a shop checking out Rolex perpetual oysters and Omega aqua terra. What lovely watches! But hey I'm a Seiko man and always have been
> 
> I do want a black face watch to compliment the Sarb035 and thought I'd get the 033. Simple but whilst visiting Seiya (card in hand) I come across the SDGM003 and I'm all over the place again. It's twice the price and a little larger. Is it worth the extra? I don't know. So many watches, too many choices grrr
> ...


Whatever you decide, don't procrastinate too much. The SDGM001/003 have been officially discontinued.

However, if you're still interested in a great Seiko black dial watch similar in style and quality to the SDGM, including diashield coating, check out the Presage SARX035.

SEIKO AUTOMATIC PRESAGE SARX035 - seiyajapan.com


----------



## PhilT (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Oh Heck! Choices, choices. Help!*



hiro1963 said:


> I think there are a couple of threads about that topic.
> 
> One of them is
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-brightz-sdgm003-review-grand-cocktail-black-1999970.html


Many thanks - PT


----------



## PhilT (Jan 6, 2016)

*Re: Oh Heck! Choices, choices. Help!*



branford said:


> Whatever you decide, don't procrastinate too much. The SDGM001/003 have been officially discontinued.
> 
> However, if you're still interested in a great Seiko black dial watch similar in style and quality to the SDGM, including diashield coating, check out the Presage SARX035.
> 
> SEIKO AUTOMATIC PRESAGE SARX035 â€" seiyajapan.com


Haha. Just when I was reducing the choices you throw another in the mix!
Well the decision has been made and the trigger has been pulled. I've always liked my Sarb035 and it was a difficult choice between that and the 033 at the time. I've always been drawn back to the 033 and one is winging its way from Seiya to join its sibling  Thanks for the advice. Regards PT


----------



## Grendel60 (Jul 30, 2010)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi, consider purchasing sarb035 and want to use the bracelet for my sarb017. Will fit or diverge?


Is anyone tested?


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.

I can go along with the "snowy" wrist shot! :-!









Click for *Big Image*​
- Thomas


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

galliano said:


> Hi, consider purchasing sarb035 and want to use the bracelet for my sarb017. Will fit or diverge?
> 
> Is anyone tested?


It won't fit.

Most SARB033/035 will come on a bracelet.


----------



## KtWUS (Mar 19, 2016)

Waiting on some oysters and fish fry with my Sarb033. Just love the brownish hue it takes on in natural light.


----------



## PhilT (Jan 6, 2016)

Happy Christmas one and all. Last year Santa brought me a Sarb035 and a year later the Sarb033 has joined the family. What a great pair of watches


----------



## tkoz (Jan 18, 2012)

galliano said:


> Hi, consider purchasing sarb035 and want to use the bracelet for my sarb017. Will fit or diverge?
> 
> Is anyone tested?


Yes, it does fit. I'm wearing my SARB035 on my 017 bracelet while I'm typing this. The end links will pivot slightly, but the bracelet looks and wears even better than the stock bracelet IMO.


----------



## vhphan (Nov 4, 2014)

Hello everyone! I am joining this SARB-club from tomorrow. Can't wait for the mailman to drop the 035 in my mailbox! 
Does anyone know where I can buy a stitchless crocodile strap similar to the one in the picture? Grand Seiko use this kind of strap on a few GS-models. It looks so damn classy, and also a bit vintage. Picture is borrowed from Fratello Watches.


----------



## branford (Aug 10, 2016)

PhilT said:


> Happy Christmas one and all. Last year Santa brought me a Sarb035 and a year later the Sarb033 has joined the family. What a great pair of watches


When I saw the photo of the cream 033 and black 035 together, I thought of this video and cannot get the tune out of my head.

Ebony and Ivory, by Paul McCartney and Stevie Wonder


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

@#445 Congrats on your newborn!


----------



## christianm1 (Jan 5, 2017)

ga.ctm5 said:


> No have SARB033/035 but have 007, green sun burst
> View attachment 7905938


Can you please tell me where you got this?


Bosman said:


> Thanks for the info. The strange thing is the first day I sized it, it was fine and it actually is something I can live with. If you read my previous posts, I'm think it such may be the cold temps, cause my skx and monster are also fitting "looser" than usual, but I guess cause they are "larger" the "movement" seems much less (if that makes sense).
> 
> Christmas day was pretty warm in the Burgh, and it fit great, but it was like 5 degrees this morning. For now I'm going with "weather related". lol





ahmadaljufri said:


> The best watch i've ever owned!
> 
> View attachment 6688578


Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Strap and deployant came off a SARG.


----------



## nurpur (Feb 14, 2016)

Dude, while you are admiring your watch, it looks as if your Missus has had enough and gone.....baby and all! You have now been accepted to the Watch Watchers Club.



Henraa said:


> Sat waiting for my second born to make an appearance at the hospital. Time appreciate a lovely watch as time passes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vhphan (Nov 4, 2014)

Grand Seiko hands mod from Yobokies. They look good, but I wished the hands were larger and longer. Also, it would be nicer if they had 3 sided rather than 2, if that makes sense.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

is there any suggestion on a bracelet with deployant like this?
where can I get it? some suggestions on the brand to choose?


----------



## zetachi264 (Feb 6, 2017)

Can anyone identify the brand of the leather croc strap on this SARB035?

__
https://flic.kr/p/4843075366


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

My sarb033 on black leather









Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpine-M (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Alpine-M said:


> View attachment 10903857


Nice pic, think you've captured the true "spirit" of this watch|>


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

Just got my 033 yesterday. Still getting used to the smaller size, but it photographs extremely well!


----------



## dpbatx (Nov 23, 2016)

I have the SARB033, and it's one of my favorite Seikos still. I've tried it on a number of different straps, but always wind up going back to the bracelet. I think the bracelet is of very high quality, almost at the quality of my 556i Sinn (which was 4x the cost).

Do you guys find you're keeping them on the bracelet, or putting it on a strap?


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

3005 said:


> Just got my 033 yesterday. *Still getting used to the smaller size*


That's what's holding me back from pulling the trigger.
I have an average (?) wrist size of ~ 7+ inches and feel very comfortable with 40mm - 42mm watches, but 38mm....... I don't know.
Wish I could try one on, but since it's JDM chances are slim to none.
If the dollar gets stronger, maybe I'll do it.
francobollo


----------



## dpbatx (Nov 23, 2016)

francobollo said:


> That's what's holding me back from pulling the trigger.
> I have an average (?) wrist size of ~ 7+ inches and feel very comfortable with 40mm - 42mm watches, but 38mm....... I don't know.
> Wish I could try one on, but since it's JDM chances are slim to none.
> If the dollar gets stronger, maybe I'll do it.
> francobollo


They are a bit small but don't wear as small as you might imagine. And the current trend, according to a friend in watch retail, is toward smaller sizes.

... but I'll never stop wearing my bullhead speedtimer.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

I have the sarb035 on a 6.75 inch wrist and it wears great. Since it is a dressier watch I want to be "smaller" than say my divers like my Seiko Turtle. 
The one observation is that if I have been wearing my Turtle srp777 for a while and then put the sarb on it looks sooo small, but it's just the contrast for being used to having the Turtle on. The inverse is also very true after wearing my sarb for a couple of weeks on a daily basis, when I first put the Turtle on is seems massive!! It's just perspective sometimes.


----------



## Drubbing (Sep 3, 2016)

francobollo said:


> That's what's holding me back from pulling the trigger.
> I have an average (?) wrist size of ~ 7+ inches and feel very comfortable with 40mm - 42mm watches, but 38mm....... I don't know.
> Wish I could try one on, but since it's JDM chances are slim to none.
> If the dollar gets stronger, maybe I'll do it.
> francobollo


For a dress watch, it's the perfect size IMO, regardless of the wrist size it's on. Anything bigger in this style is trying hard to draw attention to itself.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Drubbing said:


> For a dress watch, it's the perfect size IMO, regardless of the wrist size it's on. Anything bigger in this style is trying hard to draw attention to itself.


^^ exactly this. For a dress watch it is an appropriate size.


----------



## 3005 (Apr 10, 2015)

I don't think the SARB needs to be worn solely as a dress watch, to be honest.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Bosman said:


> I have the sarb035 on a 6.75 inch wrist and it wears great. Since it is a dressier watch I want to be "smaller" than say my divers like my Seiko Turtle.
> The one observation is that if I have been wearing my Turtle srp777 for a while and then put the sarb on it looks sooo small, but it's just the contrast for being used to having the Turtle on. The inverse is also very true after wearing my sarb for a couple of weeks on a daily basis, when I first put the Turtle on is seems massive!! It's just perspective sometimes.


Yeah. This. Wear a SARB for a week or two and you'll wonder how you've dealt with the rest of your watches being massive.



Drubbing said:


> For a dress watch, it's the perfect size IMO, regardless of the wrist size it's on. Anything bigger in this style is trying hard to draw attention to itself.





srexy said:


> ^^ exactly this. For a dress watch it is an appropriate size.


It is almost a perfect size for a dress watch. When I wear a 40mm dress-style watch, it seems huge and inconceivable to wear as a dress watch. And I have almost 8-inch wrists.

Another perspective is to think about Rolex Explorers. Most of them out there the 36mm models and whenever I see a picture of somebody wearing one, I never think that it looks small or out of place.



3005 said:


> I don't think the SARB needs to be worn solely as a dress watch, to be honest.


Yep. I wear mine casually.


----------



## Trent M (Aug 4, 2015)

dpbatx said:


> I have the SARB033, and it's one of my favorite Seikos still. I've tried it on a number of different straps, but always wind up going back to the bracelet. I think the bracelet is of very high quality, almost at the quality of my 556i Sinn (which was 4x the cost).
> 
> Do you guys find you're keeping them on the bracelet, or putting it on a strap?


I'm like you I think the bracelet is best , looks good, it is very soft, and you can leave it on in the shower and when swimming.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TightLines612 (Jun 29, 2016)

dsquared24 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great combo. Mind sharing where the strap came from?


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

TightLines612 said:


> Great combo. Mind sharing where the strap came from?


Thanks! It's a Eulit Kristall perlon strap. Purchased from Holbens.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drubbing (Sep 3, 2016)

3005 said:


> I don't think the SARB needs to be worn solely as a dress watch, to be honest.


I wear it daily for work. By "dress watch" I'm talking about its design style.


----------



## Drubbing (Sep 3, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> Yeah. This. Wear a SARB for a week or two and you'll wonder how you've dealt with the rest of your watches being massive.
> 
> It is almost a perfect size for a dress watch. When I wear a 40mm dress-style watch, it seems huge and inconceivable to wear as a dress watch. And I have almost 8-inch wrists.
> 
> ...


I wear mine wherever, but mostly at work. I've 3 kids and haven't been anywhere 'requiring' a dress watch in years. As someone who never had a watch for 20 years til last year, the sizing of modern watches is often ridiculous. Anything over 44mm is being normalised purely by the numbers of people wearing these, and bigger. When lugs, or (god forbid) dials, are spilling over your wrists, your watch is already far too big. Only modern standards makes it acceptable. I think it looks silly and all I can think of is Flavor Flav and his watch medallions...

I still have my dad's old Patek, and it's at the other extreme, barely 30mm, but as its a simple design, it's perfectly readable and practical. Then there's the last watch I had a TAG 2000. At 32mm with a black dial, I wonder how I ever used it, the hands and markers are barely visible. Make it 38 and it's fit for purpose.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Drubbing said:


> I still have my dad's old Patek, and it's at the other extreme, barely 30mm, but as its a simple design, it's perfectly readable and practical. Then there's the last watch I had a TAG 2000. At 32mm with a black dial, I wonder how I ever used it, the hands and markers are barely visible. Make it 38 and it's fit for purpose.


Yeah. I have a couple of my wife's grandfather's Timexes. They are 33mm. They make my SARB look big.


----------



## colcbt (Feb 27, 2017)

Top quality watch love mine couldn't recommended a sarb enough or seiko as a brand Jdm seikos are the best by far as i have a black 2nd generation Japanese made monster as well


----------



## little_w (Jan 21, 2009)

OK, found some great posts here with SARB on Perlon. Great, ordered one straight away. In the meantime, my SARB is on the leather w. white stitching (the black leather with grey stitching is on another watch for now).


----------



## doctor_vai (Mar 2, 2017)

Copy past of my thread under watch review. I think this section has more views.

Hello all,

Long time reader, first time writer. I am from Morocco and I love Seiko (My favorite btw is the SBGV011 9F Quartz). 

I was looking for an "affordable" watch that shares DNA with the more expensive Grand Seikos. For about a year I was contemplating this '033 & I hesitated long enough on pulling the trigger on one because of the smallish size. For reference, I own the Seiko 5 SNZF17K1 and a Parnis (Hommage/Replica) of the IWC Portuguese and they both are over 40mm and so I was afraid of getting a watch i'll probably dislike because of its size, hence the long hesitation. 

I did however order one two weeks ago from Ebay at 290$ and it arrived yesterday ! I thought, worst thing that can happen is that i'll sell it back minus a 40/50$ loss, so why not.

First impressions : It definitely looks great, the level of detail is as advertised and spoken of and yes it's a tad smaller than I thought.

It feels weird on my 6.75"/17 cm wrist size. It's because of the watch size and I don't know yet if it's a good or bad thing, but it is comfortable and doesn't feel obtrusive in the hand like the sea-urchin (SNZF17K1) or the Parnis do.

I ordered a black leather strap from Hirsch for it and probably (hopefully) it'll suit it more than the okay-ish bracelet. 

I'll leave you with some images of the watch. Please leave comments and tell me what you think of the fit & if i should trade it with the bigger Sarx017.

Thank you all !!


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

I almost got the SARX015 but went with the SARB035 last minute. I have no regrets. It fits my smaller wrist better and tucks underneath my dress shirts quite easily. I have gained a new appreciation for smaller watches.

I think the SARB looks best on the stock chain strap. I've tried a few leather straps and they look nice but not quite as nice on the wrist.


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Trying my sarb on a vintage blue leather









Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## little_w (Jan 21, 2009)

All right, the Perlon strap has arrived, as advised few posts up. I would cautiously dare to say it is looking good and comfy. Will give it few days before I pass my final verdict but it definitely looks promising


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

josayeee said:


> I almost got the SARX015 but went with the SARB035 last minute. I have no regrets. It fits my smaller wrist better and tucks underneath my dress shirts quite easily. I have gained a new appreciation for smaller watches.
> 
> I think the SARB looks best on the stock chain strap. I've tried a few leather straps and they look nice but not quite as nice on the wrist.
> 
> ...


.

Hello josayeee,

I love my Seiko SARB035, and I wear it on the bracelet during the warmer months, but in the winter I like to switch to a brown leather strap.

(One reason is I like to ride my motorcycles, even in the moderately cold weather, and a metal bracelet can get very cold from the wind chill at the gap of my leather jacket and glove.)

So I switch to a brown "cowrocodile" leather strap during the colder months, and I think it looks just fine!









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*









Click for *Big Image*​
- Thomas


----------



## Techman82 (Mar 9, 2017)

Could someone help with some info, I need to replace the balance wheel and cock but can't seem to find a replacement, would a 7s26c balance wheel work or some other seiko balance wheel


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

New arrival


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Caye said:


> New arrival


wow, lovely straps, where did you get it?


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

sblantipodi said:


> wow, lovely straps, where did you get it?


It's a perlon strap, you can find it in abundance on ebay

Here is another photo I think turned up really well


----------



## KtWUS (Mar 19, 2016)

Still loving this watch one year on. Somehow the accuracy has become phenomenal at +3 spd.


----------



## benchatamornwong (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi, i'm a new member here. I just ordered my SARB033 online. I like the look of the watch a lot except the bracelet. It's a bit too plain for me. I will use it as an everyday watch (don't like leather strap as i have to be extra careful while washing my hands to not get it wet and smelly and i wash my hands a lot as i own a dog). Any bracelet suggestion for my new watch? I personally love the look of Rolex oyster with center polished links. Saw something like that on strapcode but sadly they don't have a curve link for SARB033 and i'm not quite sure a straight end link would suit a dressy watch like this


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

Found a perfect strap


----------



## Jordanbav (May 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haganaga (Dec 23, 2015)

Got mine yesterday. Really digging it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skoh12 (Feb 20, 2017)

Regarding the bracelet question above, I am looking for a jubilee bracelet for my sarb 35. 

What is the best option for an aftermarket jubilee for the sarb? Will the strapcode super jubilee for the skx fit the sarb?


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

Skoh12 said:


> Regarding the bracelet question above, I am looking for a jubilee bracelet for my sarb 35.
> What is the best option for an aftermarket jubilee for the sarb? Will the strapcode super jubilee for the skx fit the sarb?


Here's a thread you might find interesting- 
https://www.tapatalk.com/topic/2649137-13788
francobollo


----------



## little_w (Jan 21, 2009)

I have been very content with Perlon lately. A bit tough to start with but I can hardly feel there is a watch on my wrist now and I'm liking that!


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

little_w said:


> I have been very content with Perlon lately. A bit tough to start with but I can hardly feel there is a watch on my wrist now and I'm liking that!
> 
> View attachment 11310602


That strap looks pretty slick! 
Give that man a cigar!


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## PGH (Jan 17, 2017)

This is my fourth watch, and it's a huge step up from the others (two Seiko 5s and an old quartz Victorinox). Bought it new for $265 from a Hong Kong eBay seller, and while the wait was a drag, the price was too good to pass up.

The rest of my collection won't get much wrist time in the near future; this thing really puts the others to shame.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnj8w (Oct 29, 2007)

That's a great strap--what is it?

I was thinking of something similar in grey would go well with an 033!


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## KtWUS (Mar 19, 2016)

Red and black


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

My sarby









Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## benchatamornwong (Mar 24, 2017)

Finally got my SARB033 and i put it on a brown HIRSCH Mariner


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

I've had my SARB for a few weeks now and find it very hard to take off my wrist. Great watch, totally worthy of the hype.


----------



## Caye (Dec 8, 2014)

I just can not find the strap that doesn't go well with it


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Loving this combo









Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## PrimorisOrdo (Aug 16, 2015)

Here is a few perlon combos I've tried with my sarb035 and I must say, this thing would look good even if you tied it to your wrist with a string. I just keep coming back to this watch.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

PrimorisOrdo said:


> Here is a few perlon combos I've tried with my sarb035 and I must say, this thing would look good even if you tied it to your wrist with a string. I just keep coming back to this watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Especially black I think- classy!

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SCRAPPYDO (Dec 29, 2016)

Got it yesterday. Really love the size and cream dial. Takes its best pictures in natural light. It is a noisy little bugger. When you shake it it sounds like it has a bb rolling around in their. Guess the rotor makes funny sounds. The polishing is exquisite. The raised brushed area is wonderful. This is a watch that impresses at first, and then wins your heart over time.










Here it is next to my Sinn 104. I am deciding on which straps I want to put it on. They are both Hadly Roma's. The Sinn is on a Colareb.


----------



## PrimorisOrdo (Aug 16, 2015)

Another shot with the black perlon.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OliverHaslam (Feb 13, 2017)

Wearing my new SARB on one of the Colarebs that its previous owner sent it with. I think I like it.


----------



## OliverHaslam (Feb 13, 2017)

Just managed to lose the super thin spring bar that the Seiko bracelet uses for attaching the clasp. Anyone know what size they are so I can try and find one?


----------



## little_w (Jan 21, 2009)

I believe it is a standard 20mm one.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

little_w said:


> I believe it is a standard 20mm one.


I confirm, SARBs are 20mm


----------



## OliverHaslam (Feb 13, 2017)

sblantipodi said:


> I confirm, SARBs are 20mm


I mean the ones that hold the clasp to the bracelet, not the bracelet to the watch. I was sure it was shorter. Certainly a different diameter.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

OliverHaslam said:


> I mean the ones that hold the clasp to the bracelet, not the bracelet to the watch. I was sure it was shorter. Certainly a different diameter.


ah ok, I'm sorry I don't know it and I don't have a caliber at the moment.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Proud to join the ranks of SARB033 owners. Loving how this can work with a suit, or a ratty sweatshirt and look good!


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

StogieNinja said:


> Proud to join the ranks of SARB033 owners. Loving how this can work with a suit, or a ratty sweatshirt and look good!


Man that's an enticing blue. It makes one want to dive right in. Enjoy it!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

bvc2005 said:


> Man that's an enticing blue. It makes one want to dive right in. Enjoy it!


When the light hits that glass just right!


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

OliverHaslam said:


> I mean the ones that hold the clasp to the bracelet, not the bracelet to the watch. I was sure it was shorter. Certainly a different diameter.


The links at the bracelet ends are 18mm.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

StogieNinja said:


> When the light hits that glass just right!


Unfortunately that the reflection of the sky, that pic is what got me looking at this thread.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

aguila9 said:


> Unfortunately that the reflection of the sky, that pic is what got me looking at this thread.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


Not sky, light. The blue is from the AR coating and is only visible when reflecting light at certain angles.


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

StogieNinja said:


> Not sky, light. The blue is from the AR coating and is only visible when reflecting light at certain angles.


I figured it was ambient outdoor light. I thought AR coating wasn't included on the SARB033. Thats the only thing I am critical of (the reflective crystal).

Still love the watch.😊

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

aguila9 said:


> I figured it was ambient outdoor light. I thought AR coating wasn't included on the SARB033. Thats the only thing I am critical of (the reflective crystal).
> 
> Still love the watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


You are correct, there is no AR coating on the sarb033 or the sarb035 for that matter. I have the sarb035 and due to the dial color, the "reflective crystal" is not a problem, or at least not near the situation as the black dial sarb033 has.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Apparently I was wrong about the AR coating? But I don't think that's just sky, I live in the PacNW, it was 100% clouds yesterday!


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

With that dark dial most reflected light comes off a little towards the blue side of the spectrum. No matter, the SARB is the best purchase I've made in a while.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

aguila9 said:


> With that dark dial most reflected light comes off a little towards the blue side of the spectrum. No matter, the SARB is the best purchase I've made in a while.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


Good to know. The only other sapphire I have currently is the one installed on my EF503, which also has a black dial and gives the same blue tint. I always assumed that was AR, based on an older watch that I knew had AR on the inside giving a bluish tint.

I may at some point look into adding AR coating to the inside of the SARB033. Now that I think about it, sometimes the glare from the indices gives a reflection in the glass. I have some research to do!

Thanks, and sorry for trying to argue with you... you clearly (pun intended) know more about it than I do!


----------



## little_w (Jan 21, 2009)

Just to chip in... think it through, and then over and over, and then some more before you go ahead with the AR. Nothing wrong with it, I had it done several times on different Seikos BUT they were all divers. SARB is a dressy watch, lot more "formal" look and the AR will change the "feel" of the watch. I am a big fan of mild modding and improving watches but in this case I must say there is not much to improve and the AR is definitely not going to help the watch. Sorry for sticking my nose into this... I just thought I'd let you know to save you the spending and the disappointment later


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

little_w said:


> Just to chip in... think it through, and then over and over, and then some more before you go ahead with the AR. Nothing wrong with it, I had it done several times on different Seikos BUT they were all divers. SARB is a dressy watch, lot more "formal" look and the AR will change the "feel" of the watch. I am a big fan of mild modding and improving watches but in this case I must say there is not much to improve and the AR is definitely not going to help the watch. Sorry for sticking my nose into this... I just thought I'd let you know to save you the spending and the disappointment later


I for one am glad you stuck your nose in this. I was wondering if the aftermarket AR coating would be of any benefit. I know that on watches that come from the factory with the coating I've noticed the difference but I've never seen a watch with aftermarket protection. What kind of cost can one expect?

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## little_w (Jan 21, 2009)

It depends on your "local" company. I had to buy a spare crystal (AR can be tricky to apply on an older or used crystal - even microscopic defects or impurities could cause problem in applying the AR coating, I was told) and then send it to a company that does it. Most local eyeware dealers or opticians should know who actually DOES the AR coating. The cost itself is almost "negligible"... That means, I do not remember exactly so it must be in the range of tens of dollars, not more.

And I would say it did have its benefits. I absolutely loved it on my Landmonster (SNM035). It brought already great watch to even more interesting level. Here is how it looked with the AR coating (I believe it was the green variant of AR):

















P.S. Yes, the crystal is really there  That said, I would still say NO to AR on a dress watch. It simply isn't a good match, in my opinion.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

little_w said:


> It depends on your "local" company. I had to buy a spare crystal (AR can be tricky to apply on an older or used crystal - even microscopic defects or impurities could cause problem in applying the AR coating, I was told) and then send it to a company that does it. Most local eyeware dealers or opticians should know who actually DOES the AR coating. The cost itself is almost "negligible"... That means, I do not remember exactly so it must be in the range of tens of dollars, not more.
> 
> And I would say it did have its benefits. I absolutely loved it on my Landmonster (SNM035). It brought already great watch to even more interesting level. Here is how it looked with the AR coating (I believe it was the green variant of AR):
> 
> ...


I am totally missing something and plead ignorance, but what would be the issue with AR on a dress watch?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Bosman said:


> I am totally missing something and plead ignorance, but what would be the issue with AR on a dress watch?


Perhaps the reduction in reflection would also equal a reduction in "shine"? I can see how one might want that little bit of bling, or feel that it might enhance the "fancy" feeling. I don't really share the sentiment but I can understand it.


----------



## little_w (Jan 21, 2009)

I do not insist on being 100% right  It (i.e. AR) well fits sports watches, divers' watches and like. The AR will inevitably reflect some of its colour back so will "tint" the watch - not always, but under certain angles it will. So the watch will feel different. I was not considering the bling factor so can't comment. Truth is, the reflecting crystal can really be an important factor with sports and diving watches - all the more reasons to have AR there. Not so on a dress watch.

I am not all up-to-date on this topic but what dress watch does have the AR? None to my knowledge (again, not claiming to know all). Grand Seiko? Nope/ Omega? Nope. Rolex? No way. It's kind of a similar debate to "do dress watches need lumi hands?" The only suitable type of lumi on a dress watch is: none. But some still have some (SARB033). So at the end of the day, it's just my opinion. It will not hurt the watch but will not help it either.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

I hear what you are saying but the new sarx and the sdgm have AR now I realize they could be considered "sporty dress" but I'm sure many wear and consider them dress watched, and I hear people rave about how wonderful the AR is on them. So if you ask me I would welcome AR on the sarb especially the 033. Also I believe the AR coating on the above is "clear" and doesn't have a "tint"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

Just received my SARB035 in the mail today.. 







- One of the best value for money watch out there, this could easily rival pieces costing many times more..
- Dial clarity is amazing, love the cream colour..
- I have several other watches, including a few GS' and I can definitely see where the nickname "baby GS" came from, no it's no where near the quality, finishing etc, but then it's a fraction of the cost.
- 38mm diameter is a great size for my small wrist and a breath of fresh air from all the gigantic dinner plates out there..
- Lightweight and comfortable watch and bracelet.. head is only 57g..
- Very nice case finishing, shape, curved lugs, not crazy blingy bracelet..
- Love having lume in a dress watch, don't see any problems with it at all and one of the main reason why I picked this one up..
- Crown shape and size is a bit too big and un-refined IMO, bracelet quality so-so, clasp not enough micro-adjustments.. nothing new..
Anyone know of a replacement clasp with more micro-adjustment holes? Seiko or aftermarket?

Overall, very happy with this piece and highly recommended! :-!


----------



## ez2rmbr (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi guys, i've been in a dilemma here regarding which SARB to get, the 033 or the 035. I intend to wear the watch on a black strap during work and casual suede straps off-work. I'm really torn deciding between the two. On the one hand, the dial of the 035 seems to photograph better than the 033 but I don't know about IRL, which makes me lean towards the 035. The legibility of the dial is kinda nice too and I dont have any non-black dial watches atm But on the other hand, I dont like the non-matching date wheel colour, and I worry the 035 wont go well with black leather straps. Thoughts?


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

ez2rmbr said:


> Hi guys, i've been in a dilemma here regarding which SARB to get, the 033 or the 035. I intend to wear the watch on a black strap during work and casual suede straps off-work. I'm really torn deciding between the two. On the one hand, the dial of the 035 seems to photograph better than the 033 but I don't know about IRL, which makes me lean towards the 035. The legibility of the dial is kinda nice too and I dont have any non-black dial watches atm But on the other hand, I dont like the non-matching date wheel colour, and I worry the 035 wont go well with black leather straps. Thoughts?


They both have there individual charms. I wear my 033 on a black alligator strap exclusively. I love the look and it fills the role of a business attire/dressy watch for me. Yet no problem wearing it with jeans for a night out to the movies.

It was a tough decision for me, one I'll remedy with a purchase of a 035 in a few weeks.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## ez2rmbr (Feb 9, 2017)

Do you find it difficult to dress down the 033? From pics, it looks really dressy at times. The sunburst and metallic sheen probably adds to that too.


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

ez2rmbr said:


> Do you find it difficult to dress down the 033? From pics, it looks really dressy at times. The sunburst and metallic sheen probably adds to that too.


Not at all, I've never had such an adaptable watch before. Bracelet or leather either work. I even have a rubber strap for it after I saw someone in this forum sporting one.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## ez2rmbr (Feb 9, 2017)

I think my mind is decided. I'm going with the 033.


----------



## ez2rmbr (Feb 9, 2017)

*EDIT DOUBLE POST*


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

You won't regret it. I hope;-)

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

You cannot go wrong with either choice. The 033 and the 035 are both great watches. I have the 033.
Recently a colleague showed me his 035 and it is equally great.
I'm in agreement with others in that the SARBs can be dressy or casual depending on what else you wear. 
Enjoy your new SARB.


----------



## little_w (Jan 21, 2009)

Now that I think of it, I do not know anyone who ever regretted buying SARB. And people are usually not parting with them either. So no, you will not regret it. I am enjoying my 033 and it is just as great watch as when I first bought it years ago.


----------



## OliverHaslam (Feb 13, 2017)

Am I mad for considering adding a SARB033 to my 035? Does anyone else own both?


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm planning on it myself.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## pfsfd3s (Oct 23, 2012)

Mine says hi. I found the perfect fit using the clasp extenders you see on eBay, then had it machined down to only use 3 holes of micro adjustment to make it more streamlined, just a suggestion for people who need extra adjustment. As we all know, its just awesome when your watch fits your wrist just right.








If you are interested in the extender here is where I got mine

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200913168518

Just pick your clasp size and good to go. I believe they are 18mm at the clasp, but research to make sure.

As you see, they have more micro adjustments than mine because i sized it abd had my watchmaker cut and size the extender to make it more streamlined witg the bracelet.


----------



## JohnnyKarate (Oct 8, 2016)

Just picked up the Seiko SARB035. Was on the fence about getting it for a few months. Did i want white ? Black ? Will it be too small ? Will i buy it and the ******* chapter ring will be crooked like 50% of other Seikos ?

Anyway i decided to pull the trigger. I gotta say i'm very happy. First off, i knew the dial wasn't a true white but i was surprised it was not white at all which i actually really like. Finally what i was most worried about was size. I was happy to see it was slightly over 38mm @ 38.3mm (Every .mm counts). I have a 7.25" wrist and in my opinion it is the perfect size. I intentionally went with the "white" since it would give the illusion to be bigger than the black 033.


----------



## mitch57 (Jan 8, 2014)

Where is the best place to purchase these from? I see them both on Amazon and ebay. Ebay sells them for less here in the US then Amazon but they come from either Hong Kong or Japan.

I live in the US and I'm a bit leery about purchasing them from Hong Kong or Japan due to import/duty fees. For a little bit more money I can get it from Amazon without having to pay the fees. But I also don't want to spend the extra dollars for nothing if I don't have to pay the import fees.

Additionally, Amazon offers a two year warranty on the watches where the others either don't offer any warranty or require you to send it back to Japan which would probably be more than it's worth by the time you pay the shipping.

I'm specifically looking for the SARB035.

Suggestions anyone?

Thanks,

Mitch


----------



## OliverHaslam (Feb 13, 2017)

JohnnyKarate said:


> Just picked up the Seiko SARB035. Was on the fence about getting it for a few months. Did i want white ? Black ? Will it be too small ? Will i buy it and the ******* chapter ring will be crooked like 50% of other Seikos ?
> 
> Anyway i decided to pull the trigger. I gotta say i'm very happy. First off, i knew the dial wasn't a true white but i was surprised it was not white at all which i actually really like. Finally what i was most worried about was size. I was happy to see it was slightly over 38mm @ 38.3mm (Every .mm counts). I have a 7.25" wrist and in my opinion it is the perfect size. I intentionally went with the "white" since it would give the illusion to be bigger than the black 033.


I'm in the opposite situation. I wasn't concerned about the size, but on my wrist it just seems a tad too small. It's a shame because it's a gorgeous looking watch and I intended on getting a SARB033 too, but instead I'm thinking I might move it on and get two different flavours of the new Cocktail Times instead.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

mitch57 said:


> Where is the best place to purchase these from? I see them both on Amazon and ebay. Ebay sells them for less here in the US then Amazon but they come from either Hong Kong or Japan.
> 
> I live in the US and I'm a bit leery about purchasing them from Hong Kong or Japan due to import/duty fees. For a little bit more money I can get it from Amazon without having to pay the fees. But I also don't want to spend the extra dollars for nothing if I don't have to pay the import fees.
> 
> ...


I would look at longislandwatch.com.


----------



## mitch57 (Jan 8, 2014)

bvc2005 said:


> I would look at longislandwatch.com.


Thanks for the suggestion. I did look at them as well but their prices are higher than Amazon and ebay.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

My sarb yesterday, what a gorgeous watch


----------



## JohnnyKarate (Oct 8, 2016)

OliverHaslam said:


> I'm in the opposite situation. I wasn't concerned about the size, but on my wrist it just seems a tad too small. It's a shame because it's a gorgeous looking watch and I intended on getting a SARB033 too, but instead I'm thinking I might move it on and get two different flavours of the new Cocktail Times instead.


Ya i hear ya. If you're going from a bigger watch the size will shock you but all my my watches are around 40mm. I was gonna get the SKX007 as well but i decided not to since it will only make the SARB look smaller.

Check out the SARY057 as well. 40mm i think.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

mitch57 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I did look at them as well but their prices are higher than Amazon and ebay.


You can try contacting LIW and ask if there is a WUS member discount.


----------



## mitch57 (Jan 8, 2014)

bvc2005 said:


> You can try contacting LIW and ask if there is a WUS member discount.


Thanks. I just sent them an email asking if they offered a discount.


----------



## mitch57 (Jan 8, 2014)

I have another questions about the bracelet size on this watch. I have just over a 7" wrist but I wear my watches fairly loose. I usually size my watch bracelets to between 7.5 and 7 3/4 of an inch. I think I saw on a couple of sites where the maximum wrist size these watches would accommodate is 7.3 inches.

Can someone who owns one of these please comment on the bracelet size?

Thanks,

Mitch


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

mitch57 said:


> I have another questions about the bracelet size on this watch. I have just over a 7" wrist but I wear my watches fairly loose. I usually size my watch bracelets to between 7.5 and 7 3/4 of an inch. I think I saw on a couple of sites where the maximum wrist size these watches would accommodate is 7.3 inches.
> 
> Can someone who owns one of these please comment on the bracelet size?
> 
> ...


I didn't measure but when I got mine it was to small for my 8 to 8.25 inch wrist. I ended up buying 3 links but ended up only adding just one extra link (a little more than half an inch) So that would mean about 7.5 max as delivered.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## mitch57 (Jan 8, 2014)

aguila9 said:


> I didn't measure but when I got mine it was to small for my 8 to 8.25 inch wrist. I ended up buying 3 links but ended up only adding just one extra link (a little more than half an inch) So that would mean about 7.5 max as delivered.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


Thanks! That might be just about right.

Just in case though, where did you order the extra links from?


----------



## JohnnyKarate (Oct 8, 2016)

mitch57 said:


> Thanks! That might be just about right.
> 
> Just in case though, where did you order the extra links from?


Also if you live in the US you can get 2 links for free from Seiko USA. I need extra links myself but i'm screwed since i live in Canada


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

I had ordered mine through Seiya Japan, and they cost me $20 each. I went to Seiko (I'm lucky enough that the United States HQ is right around the corner from my job) but they didn't have any in stock. Fortunately I'll be ordering a 035 soon so I'll be using another link then.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## mitch57 (Jan 8, 2014)

aguila9 said:


> I had ordered mine through Seiya Japan, and they cost me $20 each. I went to Seiko (I'm lucky enough that the United States HQ is right around the corner from my job) but they didn't have any in stock. Fortunately I'll be ordering a 035 soon so I'll be using another link then.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


Thanks guys! I just ordered mine from Amazon. So all I need to do is call Seiko and ask them for 2 spare links? What proof of purchase do they need if any?

Thanks,

Mitch


----------



## JohnnyKarate (Oct 8, 2016)

mitch57 said:


> Thanks guys! I just ordered mine from Amazon. So all I need to do is call Seiko and ask them for 2 spare links? What proof of purchase do they need if any?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mitch


You have to show them a copy of your receipt. You can take a screen shot of it i think. Pretty sure you'll have to wait til the watch comes in because they will want the serial number and/or caseback #.


----------



## mitch57 (Jan 8, 2014)

JohnnyKarate said:


> You have to show them a copy of your receipt. You can take a screen shot of it i think. Pretty sure you'll have to wait til the watch comes in because they will want the serial number and/or caseback #.


Thanks JohnnyKarate! It should be her on Monday.


----------



## anicolas (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

JohnnyKarate said:


> Just picked up the Seiko SARB035. Was on the fence about getting it for a few months. Did i want white ? Black ? Will it be too small ? Will i buy it and the ******* chapter ring will be crooked like 50% of other Seikos ?
> 
> Anyway i decided to pull the trigger. I gotta say i'm very happy. First off, i knew the dial wasn't a true white but i was surprised it was not white at all which i actually really like. Finally what i was most worried about was size. I was happy to see it was slightly over 38mm @ 38.3mm (Every .mm counts). I have a 7.25" wrist and in my opinion it is the perfect size. I intentionally went with the "white" since it would give the illusion to be bigger than the black 033.
> 
> View attachment 12058002


Looks good on that black leather strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyKarate (Oct 8, 2016)

Watch Obsessive said:


> Looks good on that black leather strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks !


----------



## anicolas (Apr 8, 2012)

Still one of my favorites


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Just ordered my sarb033 from Amazon, will be here on Saturday!


----------



## MiikkaKoo (Jan 4, 2017)

Jeffie007 said:


> Just ordered my sarb033 from Amazon, will be here on Saturday!


Me too, just couldn't decide between 33 and 35 so bought both from eBay. Other will land on the wrist of wife to be in couple of weeks.


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

Having owned the SARB035 for a month now, I can definitely say this is a honest no frills watch that is very easy to like, and one of my most comfortable.. :-!
Here it is on some Horween Derby straps..


----------



## hakabasch (Dec 26, 2016)

Previous generation: SCVS003


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

wonderful watch... an iconic one.


----------



## MiikkaKoo (Jan 4, 2017)

Loving the cream dial and the way sun plays with the hands. The stock bracelet wasn't too bad either. Size was a shock at first coming from wearing a turtle


----------



## pawel90w (Dec 7, 2012)

I've just bought one and want to share it with you


----------



## Aonarch (Jan 2, 2017)

I know this has been asked and I apologize in advance, but where can I find a nice bracelet that fits well enough? I've searched around, but I haven't seen anything definitive.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

anicolas said:


> Still one of my favorites


Dude, your watch is falling apart!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Aonarch said:


> I know this has been asked and I apologize in advance, but where can I find a nice bracelet that fits well enough? I've searched around, but I haven't seen anything definitive.


Are you looking for the original bracelet, or to replace that with something else? Honestly, the original bracelet is pretty decent, IMHO.




pawel90w said:


> I've just bought one and want to share it with you





pawel90w said:


> View attachment 12329257
> 
> View attachment 12329267




Great photos. I've said it once, and I'll say it again, I desperately wish this watch had a pure white dial. My search would be over!


----------



## bohammer71 (May 21, 2010)

Had one but flipped it pretty quickly...can't argue the quality it just didn't resonate....


----------



## Aonarch (Jan 2, 2017)

StogieNinja said:


> Are you looking for the original bracelet, or to replace that with something else? Honestly, the original bracelet is pretty decent, IMHO.


The nicest aftermarket that I can buy. Half links, better adjust-ability, better finish, sturdier, etc.


----------



## Chrisautry (Nov 3, 2015)

Just received my 033 from Amazon. I was a bit worried about ordering from them, but it came direct from Japan in 7 days with free shipping. I had a skx007 and srp777 before this and the Sarb is a definite step up. Those watches are great, but I feel like this is the first time I've really seen the Seiko quality everyone talks about.


----------



## Aonarch (Jan 2, 2017)

Put my new SARB033 on a Italian rubber strap. This is my new from the beach to the boardroom watch. I love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## klatu (Jun 6, 2017)

Would it be possible to use a Seiko SARX 20mm bracelet on a SARB033 or SARB035?


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

Strapcode just released a newsletter in which they say that 'if they get over 100 hashtags which express the desire for a SARB033 strap (#Iwantstrapcode #SARB033 #modelofthestrap you want) on Instagram, they will consider producing that strap.


Life's What You Make It


----------



## insidesomething (Jul 13, 2017)

Do you guys think this watch is suitable for women? I want to get one for my wife with a perlon strap, she currently wears a Chanel J12 38mm. Also it is so hard to decide which color to go for as they both look beautiful!


----------



## OliverHaslam (Feb 13, 2017)

insidesomething said:


> Do you guys think this watch is suitable for women? I want to get one for my wife with a perlon strap, she currently wears a Chanel J12 38mm. Also it is so hard to decide which color to go for as they both look beautiful!


Definitely. Either the 033 or 035.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## MiikkaKoo (Jan 4, 2017)

insidesomething said:


> Do you guys think this watch is suitable for women? I want to get one for my wife with a perlon strap, she currently wears a Chanel J12 38mm. Also it is so hard to decide which color to go for as they both look beautiful!


Just gave my newlywed wife 033 as a wedding present, she seems to be quite pleased. She has no experience in any other watches than fashion ones, so it's quite a step up. Size seems to be quite adequate too, not too big nor small. And this gave me a good reason to get myself a 035 in the process


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Sarb035 has been Knighted! Sarb035 on Hirsch Knight


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilfred86 (Aug 15, 2017)

I've got nothing but trouble with my Sarbs. Yes, they look amazing, they are good value, but the QC is horrible.

I am on my third Sarb035 now. The first had a slightly wobbly crown so I returned it. Second one had that as well and also the clasp would get stuck when opening the watch. Solved that by filing some metal off the pin that falls in the hole of the clasp when you close it. Third one has weird thing with the crown, there is a lot of resistance when turning it, then when I pull it out and put it back in the resistance is gone. Very strange. These small things get to me and spoil the fun of owning a watch for me. At least my Omega was perfect, but I sold it :|.


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

So you find a model with problems and continue buying the same model only to be disappointed....again. You find the perfect watch....you sell it!? This is a sign that we, as watch collectors have issues. Must be why I'm on wife #4. Lol

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

All joking aside, I have both a 33 and a 35 and they are both everything I expected. If I didn't have other watches I love it would wear them every day, but they only get Mondays and Thursdays.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilfred86 (Aug 15, 2017)

After three bad ones I'm kind of done with it. But the watch itself is beautiful, no question about that.


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

That's the problem with these models. They really do have a lot of eye appeal, and tend to check off the right boxes for a lot of people. I can't fault you for trying again.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilfred86 (Aug 15, 2017)

Fourth one is on its way... Four's a charm, right .


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Wilfred86 said:


> Fourth one is on its way... Four's a charm, right .


Who are you ordering from?

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilfred86 (Aug 15, 2017)

Some ebay-seller.


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

this watch is amazing


----------



## gpb1111 (Aug 27, 2010)

Always the right choice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

Still playing around with older vintage expandable bracelets on my 033. This one came from an old Timex from 72'. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyKarate (Oct 8, 2016)

Wilfred86 said:


> I've got nothing but trouble with my Sarbs. Yes, they look amazing, they are good value, but the QC is horrible.
> 
> I am on my third Sarb035 now. The first had a slightly wobbly crown so I returned it. Second one had that as well and also the clasp would get stuck when opening the watch. Solved that by filing some metal off the pin that falls in the hole of the clasp when you close it. Third one has weird thing with the crown, there is a lot of resistance when turning it, then when I pull it out and put it back in the resistance is gone. Very strange. These small things get to me and spoil the fun of owning a watch for me. At least my Omega was perfect, but I sold it :|.


I would just give up haha. Buying a Seiko is a gamble these days. I had to get my SARB035 clasp fixed because it took a ton of force to close it. There was unfinished pieces on the inside.


----------



## anicolas (Apr 8, 2012)

With my girlfriend's Presage. I love Seiko's sunburst dials!


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Sarb033ing






it on a Sunday


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## JBowen (Nov 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Great combo. What strap is that?



JBowen said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## insidesomething (Jul 13, 2017)

I bought this for my wife and now I'm also wearing it


----------



## Sick-boy (Oct 19, 2015)

Joined the SARB035 club today. Love this watch . . .

View attachment DSC_0503.jpg


----------



## K4neX (Aug 19, 2017)

Would you mind sharing where you got that strap from? It looks really nice! Cheers.



JBowen said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

For all of you interested in strap options, here is a video review of six different strap options for the SARB035.




francobollo
PS Background Music is not to everyone's liking


----------



## JBowen (Nov 5, 2014)

K4neX said:


> Would you mind sharing where you got that strap from? It looks really nice! Cheers.


This was purchased on Instagram from user "oystercamau" it is handmade out of Barenia leather


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

I've got a sarb035 incoming today. Can't wait to join the club! I'll post pics when I get it. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

Just picked up from the post office and sized. Those pin and collars are inconvenient! But very pleased so far. Couple quick cell phone pics.









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kb-no (Dec 29, 2016)

After a period of fence sitting, I finally realized resistance was futile. So... I caved in, and ordered a '033 from Seiya a late friday night (central European time that is, so it must have been early saturday morning in Japan). The following monday - which happens to be today - the watch arrived i Norway in a yellow DHL bag. Now that's a respectable shipping speed! Seems to be flawless. The strap is a temporary solution, allthough not a too bad one I think.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

francobollo said:


> For all of you interested in strap options, here is a video review of six different strap options for the SARB035.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great video-very cool!


----------



## rjtsf (Sep 17, 2017)

I like your style! Ordered mine from Ebay on 9/23 from a Hong Kong seller and it arrived today too! I put it on a new black perlon when I got home from work and absolutely love the look. Congrats to our additions!



Kb-no said:


> After a period of fence sitting, I finally realized resistance was futile. So... I caved in, and ordered a '033 from Seiya a late friday night (central European time that is, so it must have been early saturday morning in Japan). The following monday - which happens to be today - the watch arrived i Norway in a yellow DHL bag. Now that's a respectable shipping speed! Seems to be flawless. The strap is a temporary solution, allthough not a too bad one I think.
> 
> View attachment 12551461
> 
> View attachment 12551463


----------



## Kb-no (Dec 29, 2016)

rjtsf said:


> I like your style! Ordered mine from Ebay on 9/23 from a Hong Kong seller and it arrived today too! I put it on a new black perlon when I got home from work and absolutely love the look. Congrats to our additions!


Congratulations indeed! Allthough I initially considered the black perlon as a temporary solution - until I got hold of something more "appropriate" - I now really like the combination. Just the right degree of casualness imo. The Eulit buckle looks good too, whereas the flimsy buckle is the real downfall of many cheap perlon straps... I actually liked the combination so much that it inspired me to order two new perlons - a gray and a brown Eulit.


----------



## K4neX (Aug 19, 2017)

I have joined the club! Definitely needs some getting used to the smaller size, as I have been wearing 40mm watches on my 6.5inch wrist. Got a perfect fit after removing 3 links.

The chapter ring marking at 12 is a bit off, from what I can see, it was the major marking that was printed to the left slightly. The other thing is lack of AR coating, may get that done down the track.

It has a 6R15D movement, not sure how is it different to the "B" and "C".









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## rjtsf (Sep 17, 2017)

How do you like the Eulit Perlon? Does it justify being double the price as other Perlon's on Amazon? I purchased a Wrist and Style Perlon and seem to think it will do just fine but maybe that's because I don't know any better. Appreciate your thoughts.

Oh and here is my Sarb033 after I swapped the bracelet to the Perlon!











Kb-no said:


> Congratulations indeed! Allthough I initially considered the black perlon as a temporary solution - until I got hold of something more "appropriate" - I now really like the combination. Just the right degree of casualness imo. The Eulit buckle looks good too, whereas the flimsy buckle is the real downfall of many cheap perlon straps... I actually liked the combination so much that it inspired me to order two new perlons - a gray and a brown Eulit.


----------



## Kb-no (Dec 29, 2016)

rjtsf said:


> How do you like the Eulit Perlon? Does it justify being double the price as other Perlon's on Amazon? I purchased a Wrist and Style Perlon and seem to think it will do just fine but maybe that's because I don't know any better. Appreciate your thoughts.
> 
> Oh and here is my Sarb033 after I swapped the bracelet to the Perlon!


I haven't used the Eulit that much yet, so can't say anything about durability. Also the Palma is a bit different than the classic perlon, both in being double weave and in not having the classic ladder buckle. That being said, the Eulit is definitely a step or two above my other cheap perlons. The buckle is clearly the deal breaker for many cheap perlons (certainly applies to mine), whereas the Eulit buckle actually looks and feels good, and thus matches the SARB quite well I think. Using one of the cheap-but-not-so-cheerful buckles on eg. my SNK809 might pass, but putting it on the SARB wouldn't IMO.

Looking forward to receive the Eulit Panamas that I've ordered... The price wasn't bad, and assuming the quality compares to my Palma, it'll be all good.


----------



## Kb-no (Dec 29, 2016)

K4neX said:


> I have joined the club! Definitely needs some getting used to the smaller size, as I have been wearing 40mm watches on my 6.5inch wrist. Got a perfect fit after removing 3 links.
> 
> The chapter ring marking at 12 is a bit off, from what I can see, it was the major marking that was printed to the left slightly. The other thing is lack of AR coating, may get that done down the track.
> 
> It has a 6R15D movement, not sure how is it different to the "B" and "C".


Got the 6R15C in mine...

Size is of course a matter of preference, but I think the proportions of the '033 is a very good match to my 7" wrist. On the other hand, I'll say the same thing about my Turtle (which is somewhere between 42-45 mm depending on how you measure the non circular, pillow shaped case...), so watch diameter isn't everything - not even the most important dimension IMO. The difference in lug-to-lug length for the two watches is only about 2.5mm. Being a more dressy watch, I think the modest dimensions of the '033 is spot on... I think you'll get used to it!


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

I received my 035 yesterday and damn it's pretty. Threw it on the jubilee from my SKX007 and I think it's a good look. I like it on some perlons as well.

I'm considering getting the SKX013 jubilee, though. Does anyone know if the bracelets on the SKX007 and SKX013 are exactly the same aside from width? I heard the 013's jubilee is a bit lower quality.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

nickcg13 said:


> I received my 035 yesterday and damn it's pretty. Threw it on the jubilee from my SKX007 and I think it's a good look.
> 
> I'm considering getting the SKX013 jubilee, though. Does anyone know if the bracelets on the SKX007 and SKX013 are exactly the same aside from width? I heard the 013's jubilee is a bit lower quality.


Found this great Vlog that discusses this very issue, and shows how to use the SKX013 bracelet end links -






Hope this helps.
francobollo


----------



## MrDanno (Dec 22, 2016)

Fwiw I have a couple eulit perlon and find the quality very good. I put my nomos Club on a brown one in the summer. Haven't tried my sarb035 on one yet, though.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

BevoWatch said:


> _Nice thread folks. Yes, the SARB deserves it's own thread!
> 
> I only have the SARB033 and it's definitely a keeper. I find that it's versatile enough for my style.
> 
> ...


Great shots! Where's that croc band from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K4neX (Aug 19, 2017)

SARB033 with Hirsch Kent Golden Brown leather strap









Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

beautiful shot. love this watch


RotorRonin said:


>


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

my twin


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

champ13 said:


> my twin
> View attachment 12571241


I can kill for this twin


----------



## Eggy (Nov 8, 2008)

I received my SARB017 and SARB035 today. When I ordered the two watches, I assumed the SARB017 would become my favorite of the two. On this strap, however, I'm not so sure anymore...


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

Eggy said:


> I received my SARB017 and SARB035 today. When I ordered the two watches, I assumed the SARB017 would become my favorite of the two. On this strap, however, I'm not so sure anymore...
> 
> View attachment 12585219


Beautiful strap combo.
Wouldn't it be nice if the hands and markers were truly gold toned as the lighting in your pictures makes them appear?
francobollo


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

Eggy said:


> I received my SARB017 and SARB035 today. When I ordered the two watches, I assumed the SARB017 would become my favorite of the two. On this strap, however, I'm not so sure anymore...
> 
> View attachment 12585219
> 
> ...


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

good videos for our SARBs


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Still loving this watch.


----------



## Huda (Jul 29, 2017)

Sporting the all versatile original bracelet.


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

nice shot


RotorRonin said:


> Still loving this watch.


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.




RotorRonin said:


>


The Shirt Cuff Wrist Shot Committee (SCWSC) has given this full approval! :-!

- Thomas

.


----------



## Unadan360 (Jul 10, 2017)

So I have (and love the SARB033). Yet I still need a good Seiko with a cream dial. Do you go SARB035 or maybe SARX033?


----------



## luth_ukail (Jun 23, 2014)

Unadan360 said:


> So I have (and love the SARB033). Yet I still need a good Seiko with a cream dial. Do you go SARB035 or maybe SARX033?


Maybe u shud wait n get the sarx055. Its a snowflake dial!









Sent from my ASUS_X00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

Trying out new strap.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Unadan360 (Jul 10, 2017)

What strap is it?



DCOmegafan said:


> Trying out new strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

Unadan360 said:


> What strap is it?


Something called an iStrap. Bought from Amazon. $15. Déployant. Remains to be seen if spending more will have gotten me something appreciably better. It is stiff...but I'm sure that will change.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Too few people calls this watches SPIRIT this days.
Most people knows it as SARB... call you as you want but it is beatiful.


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

DCOmegafan said:


> Something called an iStrap. Bought from Amazon. $15. Déployant. Remains to be seen if spending more will have gotten me something appreciably better. It is stiff...but I'm sure that will change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lucky you got a good one. The istrap I bought was really dry and ended up cracking all over.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

RotorBoater said:


> Lucky you got a good one. The istrap I bought was really dry and ended up cracking all over.


The leather is very stiff and it gives off a strong, plasticky smell that I notice even just setting here at my desk, writing. At least the strap allows me to validate whether I like having the watch on a strap and like this particular look (dark brown croco print with white stitching). The answer is yes on both counts. Now that I know these things, I'd feel more comfortable going ahead and spending more money for better leather.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Still loving I️t


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

RotorRonin said:


> Still loving I️t


beatiful shot even though I have never seen my glass of that color.
do you changed it with an anti reflective coat?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

sblantipodi said:


> beatiful shot even though I have never seen my glass of that color.
> do you changed it with an anti reflective coat?


No, it's actually the blue tint from my windshield. I figured that out recently


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

why don't you suggest me a beatiful leather strap from my SARB033?
I want it with a good deployant.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Good evening from my SPIRIT.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

sblantipodi said:


> why don't you suggest me a beatiful leather strap from my SARB033?
> I want it with a good deployant.


is there someone who bought the genuine leather strap from Seiko with the genuine deployante clasp?

I mean this:










if yes, is it good?
I see some photos where the leather is glossy, some other where the leather is matte, don't understand why.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Here is mine, definitely staying this time around....






















and a lume shot


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

sblantipodi said:


> why don't you suggest me a beatiful leather strap from my SARB033?
> I want it with a good deployant.


I LOVE my Hirsch Merino, but it has a standard buckle. I find the deployants add too much bulk to the bottom of my wrist, and have yet to find one worth using.


----------



## Dunkeljoanito (Feb 27, 2015)

ostrich legs strap looks great on the sab035


----------



## ak_angel (Feb 9, 2016)

Mine on a black lizard strap.









Sent from my Xperia XZ using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Don't understand how anyone can not love this watch.


----------



## Q-street (Dec 9, 2014)

I really like how it has a grand seikoish look to it..its going to be tough to not get both


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## soaking.fused (May 3, 2012)

I had tried this combo but did not care for the curved-ended fitment with my 033. Also, it was a it bulkier at the ends and stiff for my liking, the black leather.

A black strap I did fancy on my Sarbs was my Fluco Horween.


----------



## black007 (Nov 20, 2017)

Hello guys, I had a look at all your SARBs in this thread. Thank you for sharing. I have bought a SARB035 on ebay. The watch was incredibly cheap compared to other sellers. It has arrived today and looks good. But somehow I feel still uneasy. Could you please have a look and tell me if this compares to your watches? Price was 265 Euros , free shipping. There was some sort of fiber stuff attached to the back. (see photo) The print on the dial close to the botton reading "Japan 6R15" can hardly be read when looked upon straight because it is partly hidden. I would be 
glad if you could please comment on my photos. Thank you.


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

I just finished perusing this entire thread, from start to finish. There will be a SARB017 waiting for me under our Christmas tree this year and I can't wait. I believe the SARB035 will be my next target.


----------



## SSK877 (Oct 19, 2017)

black007 said:


> Hello guys, I had a look at all your SARBs in this thread. Thank you for sharing. I have bought a SARB035 on ebay. The watch was incredibly cheap compared to other sellers. It has arrived today and looks good. But somehow I feel still uneasy. Could you please have a look and tell me if this compares to your watches? Price was 265 Euros , free shipping. There was some sort of fiber stuff attached to the back. (see photo) The print on the dial close to the botton reading "Japan 6R15" can hardly be read when looked upon straight because it is partly hidden. I would be
> glad if you could please comment on my photos. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 12670997
> ...


I don't have this model, so I can't be certain, but I looks genuine to me. The material on the case back looks like a protective film that is meant to be removed after purchase.


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

black007 said:


> Hello guys, I had a look at all your SARBs in this thread. Thank you for sharing. I have bought a SARB035 on ebay. The watch was incredibly cheap compared to other sellers. It has arrived today and looks good. But somehow I feel still uneasy. Could you please have a look and tell me if this compares to your watches? Price was 265 Euros , free shipping. There was some sort of fiber stuff attached to the back. (see photo) The print on the dial close to the botton reading "Japan 6R15" can hardly be read when looked upon straight because it is partly hidden. I would be
> glad if you could please comment on my photos. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 12670997
> ...


I own this watch. Yours looks fine to me, I've never heard of these SARBs being faked but I'm no expert, however yours definitely looks like the real deal.

The price sounds about right, they're always on eBay for around that amount. Mine was bought direct from Seiya Japan so I paid a little more with import duties.

Enjoy the watch, it's a beauty with an epic power reserve.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

black007 said:


> Hello guys, I had a look at all your SARBs in this thread. Thank you for sharing. I have bought a SARB035 on ebay. The watch was incredibly cheap compared to other sellers. It has arrived today and looks good. But somehow I feel still uneasy. Could you please have a look and tell me if this compares to your watches? Price was 265 Euros , free shipping. There was some sort of fiber stuff attached to the back. (see photo) The print on the dial close to the botton reading "Japan 6R15" can hardly be read when looked upon straight because it is partly hidden. I would be
> glad if you could please comment on my photos. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 12670997
> ...


I see no problem, if it runs in specs in terms of accuracy, enjoy it.
great watch at a great price. congrats.


----------



## tbandras (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi everyone,

Can anyone help me with a few tips for ordering this piece from Europe?
I would like to avoid paying additional custom fees and taxes if possible, but local retailers do not sell this model in my country. That leaves eBay as my go-to option, but I am a bit hesitant as I don't know how to handle possible warranty issues and in general problems with the product, if I would have any.

The prices seem to be a lot lower (in some cases) compared to the official website for example, which is also a bit strange.

Has anyone some experience with eBay sellers? Anyone to recommend maybe?

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

tbandras said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can anyone help me with a few tips for ordering this piece from Europe?
> I would like to avoid paying additional custom fees and taxes if possible, but local retailers do not sell this model in my country. That leaves eBay as my go-to option, but I am a bit hesitant as I don't know how to handle possible warranty issues and in general problems with the product, if I would have any.
> ...


why don't you buy it on Amazon?
Amazon.de, .co.uk, .it should have it.


----------



## Eggy (Nov 8, 2008)

tbandras said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Can anyone help me with a few tips for ordering this piece from Europe?
> I would like to avoid paying additional custom fees and taxes if possible, but local retailers do not sell this model in my country. That leaves eBay as my go-to option, but I am a bit hesitant as I don't know how to handle possible warranty issues and in general problems with the product, if I would have any.
> ...


I got various watches from solojapan through eBay including my SARB035. I chose this seller after reading lots of good feedback and he sends the watches from Spain.


----------



## Jonastan (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Stuck the jubilee bracelet back on for a bit of poor mans DateJust vibe.

Tried this look a few months back with the end links from the SKX013 bracelet, didn't like the non flush fit to the case so opted to use the SARB end links instead. Wasn't keen on the missing link gap so stuck it back on the original oyster.

I stuck the jubilee back on last night and I've rocked it today. I've got past the end link issue. It fits fine, not perfect but hardly really noticeable.

I'd love a DateJust one day but this does the job for now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unadan360 (Jul 10, 2017)

How many of you here own both the 033 and the 035?


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Just calibrated my SARB033 using a timegrapher, I'm not a professional but the daily error passed from -12 seconds a day to +4 seconds a day.

Great result, I say


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Watch Obsessive said:


> Stuck the jubilee bracelet back on for a bit of poor mans DateJust vibe.
> 
> Tried this look a few months back with the end links from the SKX013 bracelet, didn't like the non flush fit to the case so opted to use the SARB end links instead. Wasn't keen on the missing link gap so stuck it back on the original oyster.
> 
> ...


Based on looks alone, I think that looks better than a datejust. Just my opinion.


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

SSK877 said:


> I just finished perusing this entire thread, from start to finish. There will be a SARB017 waiting for me under our Christmas tree this year and I can't wait. I believe the SARB035 will be my next target.


Hi, where are you buying the SARB017 from? I have just discovered this watch today and fell in love immediately.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

black007 said:


> Hello guys, I had a look at all your SARBs in this thread. Thank you for sharing. I have bought a SARB035 on ebay. The watch was incredibly cheap compared to other sellers. It has arrived today and looks good. But somehow I feel still uneasy. Could you please have a look and tell me if this compares to your watches? Price was 265 Euros , free shipping. There was some sort of fiber stuff attached to the back. (see photo) The print on the dial close to the botton reading "Japan 6R15" can hardly be read when looked upon straight because it is partly hidden. I would be
> glad if you could please comment on my photos. Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 12670997
> ...


I don't think you need worry about it because for some reasons the 033 and 035 are being sold at a very low price now. In Hong Kong I can get them at USD270, it makes me wonder whether I should buy the SARB035 too (already a 033 owner)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

nodnod222 said:


> Hi, where are you buying the SARB017 from? I have just discovered this watch today and fell in love immediately.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Oh, I must be confused with so many similar model numbers, what I fell in love with was SARG017 instead.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JasonGoalie34 (Dec 3, 2017)

033 wearer. $250 cash locally for 3 months used. A few little imperfections, no matter. Love it, wear it all the time.


----------



## GBNova (Jul 30, 2011)

Unadan360 said:


> How many of you here own both the 033 and the 035?


Have the 35 and very close to getting the 33.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

After reading this thread and a couple of others I now have an 033 on the way.

I've admired SARB's for a long time and can't understand why I didn't pull the trigger sooner.

The hardest choice was deciding which one to go for. I wavered and almost went for the 035, but then decided I have enough light dials already.

I've a feeling that I may end up with both eventually.


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

I've had the 33 and thinking of getting another. Should be a good companion for this. I've mostly had divers and a few field watches, but I love the SARB and Ball for using lume on dressier watches and these days they are much more my style. Lume really is a must with my job since I work outdoors late at night.


----------



## F_K (Aug 31, 2015)

So this came in the mail yesterday... and I am already wearing it today! I am impressed by the quality; pictures do not do it justice at all!




























And a family picture...


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Just landed!

It arrived ahead of schedule, which is just as well - the suspense was killing me.

It's only been on the wrist 30 minutes so I'm not going to say much at this point except the hype is real!


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

My sarb033 on a new strap


----------



## bshah1976 (Jun 28, 2017)

What’s the market price on these now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

About 340 USD on Amazon for this:



Arrived super fast and in perfect order.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

ic3burn said:


> My sarb033 on a new strap


What strap is that?


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

RotorRonin said:


> What strap is that?


Retro brown leather.. got it from .........s.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Looks like I'll be wearing this for the rest of the week.


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

nice shot


Anglo Irish said:


> Looks like I'll be wearing this for the rest of the week.


----------



## klatu (Jun 6, 2017)

I just placed an order for a SARB035, so I should be joining this thread with pictures in the coming weeks.


----------



## little_w (Jan 21, 2009)

Anglo Irish said:


> Looks like I'll be wearing this for the rest of the week.


I don't blame you, SARB033 is one hell of a watch. Everytime I read this thread I feel bad for not wearing mine more often. It is an amazing piece and unbelievable at this pricepoint. Also it goes with mostly anything - dressy, smart casual, casual, light-touch-sporty ocassions (this one is a stretch). Most universal watch I've got, I think. Enjoy it and never let it go!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

I have mine on leather, I have never worn it on bracelet. I may have to change that.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Gorgeous pictures everyone! I’m so used to drooling over watches I don’t have that I completely forgot about my 035 and thought for a split second that I should start looking for one. I really need to dig it out if the back of my drawer.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

brandon\ said:


> Gorgeous pictures everyone! I'm so used to drooling over watches I don't have that I completely forgot about my 035 and thought for a split second that I should start looking for one. I really need to dig it out if the back of my drawer.


I don't even know how it's possible to forget you have a SARB! You must have quite a collection.

I had a SARB035 for about ten seconds, it came much tougher than advertised. The dial was way too yellow, but I'm thinking that may have just been office lighting.

I'm seriously considering picking up another 035 to try out again.


----------



## Sleepykeith (Dec 18, 2017)

Ordered a Sarb033 yesterday and it will arrive tomorrow! It's my first automatic watch and I'm very eager to get it. Ordered a tan leather strap for it too. Had a hard time deciding between the Sarb033 and the Sarx035, but in the end preferred the smaller more traditional sized Sarb. I have a feeling this is just the beginning to my watch collection. This pic I found on Instagram is what eventually sold me:


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

I’ve been told by my wife that I may see one for Christmas. I’ve had one before but as a gift it’ll guarantee it’ll stay.


----------



## uplockjock (Nov 29, 2016)

Sleepykeith said:


> Ordered a Sarb033 yesterday and it will arrive tomorrow! It's my first automatic watch and I'm very eager to get it. Ordered a tan leather strap for it too. Had a hard time deciding between the Sarb033 and the Sarx035, but in the end preferred the smaller more traditional sized Sarb. I have a feeling this is just the beginning to my watch collection. This pic I found on Instagram is what eventually sold me:
> 
> View attachment 12743709


Had you gone with the Sarx, You could have been One and done. They really are that beautiful.


----------



## uplockjock (Nov 29, 2016)

BTW, congrats on the 033. really a great watch too. I have both.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Trying to capture the that bronze hue on the dial when the sunlight hits it - not easy with a budget smartphone:


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

BTW: Some findings from my first few days of ownership:

1) I've read complaints that the lume doesn't glow for too long at night but mine was plainly visible when I woke this morning. The watch had been in the dark for eight hours at that stage.

2) Despite the lack of AR the watch is very legible in almost all conditions.

3) Accuracy: Mine loses 4 seconds over 24 hours. I'm extremely happy with that.

4) All the praise that has been heaped on the SARB is well deserved. If you're on the fence about getting one, then don't be.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

uplockjock said:


> Had you gone with the Sarx, You could have been One and done. They really are that beautiful.


Beautiful, but too big.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

RotorRonin said:


> I don't even know how it's possible to forget you have a SARB! You must have quite a collection.
> 
> I had a SARB035 for about ten seconds, it came much tougher than advertised. The dial was way too yellow, but I'm thinking that may have just been office lighting.
> 
> I'm seriously considering picking up another 035 to try out again.


Truth be told, my SARB is probably my "nicest" or highest-end watch. I just prefer other styles more, like divers and they hog my wrist time. So by no means does my SARB get outshined, it just takes a back seat to what my I prefer more. And with the flurry of new Seikos coming out at break-neck speeds, I just get used to drooling and window shopping.


----------



## Huda (Jul 29, 2017)

Picked my Sarb033 to go on a 3 week trip with my 9 month old son in China. So far it has withstood everything my son could throw at it and still looking brilliant. Amazing watch that goes well with my casual travel wear.


----------



## Huda (Jul 29, 2017)

6.0 s/d over 10 days.


----------



## Huda (Jul 29, 2017)

Anglo Irish said:


> Trying to capture the that bronze hue on the dial when the sunlight hits it - not easy with a budget smartphone:


Here is my attempt. It is stunning.


----------



## MiikkaKoo (Jan 4, 2017)

New strap and a quick polish with Cape Cod. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

MiikkaKoo said:


> New strap and a quick polish with Cape Cod. Merry Christmas everyone!


I have never used Cape Cod products. Do you use the wipes? Are they safe on highly polished surfaces? I have a barely perceptible scuff on the bezel would that be able to "buff" it out?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MiikkaKoo (Jan 4, 2017)

Bosman said:


> I have never used Cape Cod products. Do you use the wipes? Are they safe on highly polished surfaces? I have a barely perceptible scuff on the bezel would that be able to "buff" it out?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I used the wipes or cloths as they call it. It was first time for me as well, polished the bezel from my wife's 033 too. Those Cape cod cloths are supposed to be used on polished surfaces only, so they are safe as far as I know. I truly was amazed how well they buffed out minor scratches, both watches that I polished was quite gnarly and came out great, almost as like new. And I didn't put too much effort in either. Major scratches won't get polished out according to few YouTube videos.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Many thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

MiikkaKoo said:


> New strap and a quick polish with Cape Cod. Merry Christmas everyone!


I'm beating a dead horse here, but I really wish the dial looked that crisp and bright all the time.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Wearing this all week. It's a great all-rounder:


----------



## tbandras (Jun 11, 2015)

MiikkaKoo said:


> New strap and a quick polish with Cape Cod. Merry Christmas everyone!


Would you mind sharing what strap this is?
Looks stunning!

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## MiikkaKoo (Jan 4, 2017)

tbandras said:


> Would you mind sharing what strap this is?
> Looks stunning!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


Hirsch Liberty


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

Life's What You Make It


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Merry Christmas people!


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

A new Christmas present arrival!


----------



## Apostolis (Dec 20, 2017)

Hello everybody!

I’m new to this forum and I have ordered a Sarb033. I would like to ask you how much is lug to lug. Please don’t tell me what internet says. Please measure it. I’m asking because you own it and you can measure it.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Apostolis said:


> Hello everybody!
> 
> I'm new to this forum and I have ordered a Sarb033. I would like to ask you how much is lug to lug. Please don't tell me what internet says. Please measure it. I'm asking because you own it and you can measure it.


Internet says 44.65mm lug-to-lug, which is correct. Yes, I measured.


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

nice sho


Premise said:


> A new Christmas present arrival!


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

New strap. Gift from my bro.


----------



## Jidomaki (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

beautiful shot


Jidomaki said:


> View attachment 12781653


----------



## Avnt (Aug 28, 2013)

I purchased a SARB033 a month ago from ioomobile and have been really happy with it but found one thing unusual about it. I was expecting to get one with a 6R15D movement but to my surprise it came with a 6R15C. It has a serial starting with 76 which indicates it was manufactured in June of 2017, I would have assumed they would have switched over to the D movements by then. Does anyone else have a late serial SARB033 with a 6R15C?

Thanks


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

Avnt said:


> I purchased a SARB033 a month ago from ioomobile and have been really happy with it but found one thing unusual about it. I was expecting to get one with a 6R15D movement but to my surprise it came with a 6R15C. It has a serial starting with 76 which indicates it was manufactured in June of 2017, I would have assumed they would have switched over to the D movements by then. Does anyone else have a late serial SARB033 with a 6R15C?
> 
> Thanks


Not sure when the changeover happened. Mine has the 6R15D and I'm not sure if it's actually an upgrade or luck of the draw but mine has been the most accurate 6R I've owned and positional variance is near nonexistent.


----------



## Huda (Jul 29, 2017)

Avnt said:


> I purchased a SARB033 a month ago from ioomobile and have been really happy with it but found one thing unusual about it. I was expecting to get one with a 6R15D movement but to my surprise it came with a 6R15C. It has a serial starting with 76 which indicates it was manufactured in June of 2017, I would have assumed they would have switched over to the D
> 
> movements by then. Does anyone else have a late serial SARB033 with a 6R15C?
> 
> Thanks


Mine is a C and have serial starting with 74.


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

Mine starts with 77 and has the 6R15D.


----------



## inxlee (Oct 17, 2011)

Got both the SARB033 and SARB035 from Japan Late December 2017.
SARB033 has a serial starting with 78 and came with a 6R15-00C1 
SARB035 has a serial starting with 77 and came with a 6R15-00C1


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

inxlee said:


> Got both the SARB033 and SARB035 from Japan Late December 2017.
> SARB033 has a serial starting with 78 and came with a 6R15-00C1
> SARB035 has a serial starting with 77 and came with a 6R15-00C1


I think 00C1 is the case number, can you share the 6R15c/d on the rotor itself? Btw mine starts with 75 and it's 6r15c


----------



## klatu (Jun 6, 2017)

I'd love to see Strapcode bracelet options for the SARB033 and SARB035. Does anyone know if Strapcode plans on releasing said products?


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Copernicus Qwark (Apr 26, 2012)

Received mine yesterday and checked it - serial number starts with 78 and it has the 6R15D. Not sure if there is any difference between the 6R15C and D as the D model started appearing in the presage lineup around late 2016.

It's a very beautiful watch, however, I am disappointed with Seiko's QC regardless of the relatively low price point. One common issue, something that's prevalent on many Seikos around this price bracket include misaligned chapter rings. It seems that many of the SARB033/SARB033s (including mine) on this thread have a slightly misaligned marker at the 3'oclock on the chapter ring with the marker on the date window. An example here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/sarb035-misaligned-dial-1499506.html. 
Interestingly enough the SARB035 displayed on Seiko's Japanese website has poor dial alignment if you zoom in (although the angle might come into play): https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/products/sarb035. Other issues includie slightly bloched lume application and uneven finishing on the clasp (expected).
Luckily most of them are merely cosmetic issues and I'm able to live with it and the 6R15D is keeping great time. Still not sure why Seiko are so adamant on keeping the chapter ring on a lot of their newer designs such as the Turtles, just one of the risks you have to take when purchasing Seikos.


----------



## inxlee (Oct 17, 2011)

ic3burn said:


> I think 00C1 is the case number, can you share the 6R15c/d on the rotor itself? Btw mine starts with 75 and it's 6r15c


Oops! Ok just checked both are 6R15D! Thanks for pointing out! :-d


----------



## inxlee (Oct 17, 2011)

On a antique brown leather nato. :-d


----------



## AdventureMountain (Jan 12, 2018)

Got this beauty today.









Adding it to my collection.


----------



## jam.on.it (Jun 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

new strap (Hadley Roma), far too many new pics taken.


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Trying on new strap


----------



## jmoneyfh (Dec 28, 2012)

I have flipped quite a few watches over the last few years, the only one I miss is my sarb033. Thinking I'm going to have to pick up another one, or should I try an 035? Decisions decisions...

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## davidibiza (Nov 19, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> new strap (Hadley Roma), far too many new pics taken.
> 
> View attachment 12805171
> 
> ...


Looks really smart!

Enviado desde mi Nexus 7 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rasbrito (Mar 3, 2010)

I just pull the trigger and acquired a Tissot Visodate (just waiting to receive)... but my next watch will definitely be a sarb033... any doubts that I've had was dissipated after checking all 69 pages of this thread... Thank you all the photos, videos and opinions from WUS members!


----------



## Apostolis (Dec 20, 2017)

I just received my Sarb033. I would like to show you something.If you notice the lines of the seconds do nit have exactly the same distance. But as I watch pictures from other Sarbs I notice the same problem. What's your opinion about that?


----------



## Apostolis (Dec 20, 2017)

I just received my Sarb033. I would like to show you something.If you notice the lines of the seconds do not have exactly the same distance. But as I watch pictures from other Sarbs I notice the same problem. What's your opinion about that?
View attachment 12816527


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Apostolis said:


> I just received my Sarb033. I would like to show you something.If you notice the lines of the seconds do not have exactly the same distance. But as I watch pictures from other Sarbs I notice the same problem. What's your opinion about that?
> View attachment 12816527


Are you referring to the chapter ring? Some sarbs do have wonky chapter rings unfortunately. I think Seiko is getting better at this imperfection, but it seems like just luck of the draw. I got pretty lucky with this one. Hope yours doesn't bother you too much. Cheers


----------



## Apostolis (Dec 20, 2017)

Vlance said:


> Are you referring to the chapter ring? Some sarbs do have wonky chapter rings unfortunately. I think Seiko is getting better at this imperfection, but it seems like just luck of the draw. I got pretty lucky with this one. Hope yours doesn't bother you too much. Cheers


It's not something that can be seen easily. You must focus a lot and put the watch really close to your eyes to understand it. Anyway it's not something really big. I would like to know how often that happens to other Sarb owners!


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

SARB045 today. Love the angular case shape of this one even more than the softer edges of the SARB033.

Life's What You Make It


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

Vlance said:


> Are you referring to the chapter ring? Some sarbs do have wonky chapter rings unfortunately. I think Seiko is getting better at this imperfection, but it seems like just luck of the draw. I got pretty lucky with this one. Hope yours doesn't bother you too much. Cheers


I've had bad luck with aligned chapter rings but didn't realize a few SARBs had this issue too. I've never had a problem with alignment on any non divers.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Premise said:


> I've had bad luck with aligned chapter rings but didn't realize a few SARBs had this issue too. I've never had a problem with alignment on any non divers.


Yea, they do too. Check this reference:


----------



## MrLinde (May 12, 2017)

Sorry about the ...... photography skills here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Apostolis said:


> I just received my Sarb033. I would like to show you something.If you notice the lines of the seconds do nit have exactly the same distance. But as I watch pictures from other Sarbs I notice the same problem. What's your opinion about that?
> View attachment 12816527


what problem exactly?
I see no problem there.


----------



## eatabagel (Mar 28, 2017)

I got into watches because I saw a video on the SARB033 on YouTube almost a year ago. I ended up going with an SKX013 as my first watch, and went through a number of different ones in the ensuing months. I thought this was going to be my first SARB, but I ended up with a SARB017 first. Finally last Christmas, my wife got me a SARB033. It's kind of monopolizing wrist time now, and when I go with another watch for the day, the moment I get home at night, the SARB033 comes right back on.

What a great watch!


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

eatabagel said:


> I got into watches because I saw a video on the SARB033 on YouTube almost a year ago. I ended up going with an SKX013 as my first watch, and went through a number of different ones in the ensuing months. I thought this was going to be my first SARB, but I ended up with a SARB017 first. Finally last Christmas, my wife got me a SARB033. It's kind of monopolizing wrist time now, and when I go with another watch for the day, the moment I get home at night, the SARB033 comes right back on.
> 
> What a great watch!
> 
> View attachment 12817939


nice straps, amazing piece.
congrats!


----------



## Apostolis (Dec 20, 2017)

sblantipodi said:


> what problem exactly?
> I see no problem there.


You have to focus on the seconds lines to undertsnd it. Anyway. Something else is that when the watch came was not on the pillow when I opened the case. I was wondering how that happened. Has it ever happened to anyone of you?


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Apostolis said:


> You have to focus on the seconds lines to undertsnd it. Anyway. Something else is that when the watch came was not on the pillow when I opened the case. I was wondering how that happened. Has it ever happened to anyone of you?


I see nothing strange.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

sblantipodi said:


> I see nothing strange.


I'll second that.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

FFS WUS!


----------



## jinfaep (Feb 5, 2017)

Premise said:


> A new Christmas present arrival!


Cool reflections the the crystal mate, nice shot!


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

TGIF people


----------



## jinfaep (Feb 5, 2017)

This thread has made me realize i need a SARB035 ASAP. The main thing that's putting me off an internet purchase of one is the possibility of a chapter ring misalignment, especially the marker at 3..

Picture for reference


----------



## DOYAM (Oct 21, 2013)

jinfaep said:


> This thread has made me realize i need a SARB035 ASAP. The main thing that's putting me off an internet purchase of one is the possibility of a chapter ring misalignment, especially the marker at 3..
> 
> Picture for reference
> 
> View attachment 12819645


Looks like the angle of the camera.


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

nicee


ic3burn said:


> TGIF people


----------



## Apostolis (Dec 20, 2017)

I would like to ask something people who have the Sarb033. I tried to wind up the watch today by using the crown and I just turned the crown clockwise. Do I need to do something more,like put the crown out before screwing it? 

The crown made a slight noise. Is it normal? It was a little hard but not a lot. I think it’s normal. Is there any danger by screwing the crown?


Please enlight me with your knowledge. 


Thank you.


----------



## Apostolis (Dec 20, 2017)

I would like to ask something people who have the Sarb033. I tried to wind up the watch today by using the crown and I just turned the crown clockwise. Do I need to do something more,like put the crown out before screwing it? 

The crown made a slight noise. Is it normal? It was a little hard but not a lot. I think it’s normal. Is there any danger by screwing the crown?


Please enlight me with your knowledge. 


Thank you.


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

Apostolis said:


> I would like to ask something people who have the Sarb033. I tried to wind up the watch today by using the crown and I just turned the crown clockwise. Do I need to do something more,like put the crown out before screwing it?
> 
> The crown made a slight noise. Is it normal? It was a little hard but not a lot. I think it's normal. Is there any danger by screwing the crown?
> 
> ...


You've got it right. To wind it turn clockwise with the crown pushed in. If you pull it out to notch one it'll change the date instead.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## waleh (Nov 30, 2014)

Hey guys! I ordered a SARB033 last night and I'm excited to receive it! This will be my first mechanical watch and my second Seiko! Personally, I prefer straps over bracelets and I want to replace the bracelet with a dark brown strap when the watch arrives. What do you guys think of these? Any preference for one over the other? Also, straps for this watch are 20 mm correct? I'm looking for a versatile look! Thanks!

https://www.strapcode.com/store/20m...trap-brown-stitching-p-3922.html#.WnIzVqinGHt

https://www.hirschstraps.com/collec...-leather-watch-strap-brown?variant=1317559032

https://www.hirschstraps.com/collec...ther-watch-strap-in-brown?variant=26931162248

https://www.hirschstraps.com/collec...ther-watch-strap-in-brown?variant=21325033668


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm still seeking an Hirsch for my sarby. If you buy it don't forget to post a photo. Do you plan to use it on a deployant clasp?


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

waleh said:


> Hey guys! I ordered a SARB033 last night and I'm excited to receive it! This will be my first mechanical watch and my second Seiko! Personally, I prefer straps over bracelets and I want to replace the bracelet with a dark brown strap when the watch arrives. What do you guys think of these? Any preference for one over the other? Also, straps for this watch are 20 mm correct? I'm looking for a versatile look! Thanks!
> 
> https://www.strapcode.com/store/20m...trap-brown-stitching-p-3922.html#.WnIzVqinGHt
> 
> ...


I'm not really feeling any of those... I would suggest a dark brown perlon perhaps. I find it hard to pair the right strap with the 033, but certainly looks good on these:



















A green colareb or green striped NATO looks good too.

I honestly prefer the bracelet over anything though, on this watch specifically .


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

I have only used Hirsch straps on my SARB. Love the two I've used:

Merino:









Duke:









Better image of the Merino itself, mounted on my 5:









I don't use a deployment, it just adds so much thickness and bulk.


----------



## K4neX (Aug 19, 2017)

The black is Hirsch Trooper, the golden brown is Hirsch Kent.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.



Vlance said:


>


A great example of those contrasting stripes on the hands doing their job! |>

Without the stripes and lume plots the hands would have been invisible! :-(

Even with only the lume plots, it would hard to distinguish between the hour and minute hand. :think:

But with those little stripes, the hands are perfectly legible. :-!

I recommend the SARB033 and 035 out of the rest of the SARB family, expressly for the dial and hand design, and specifically for the lume and stripes on the hands. ;-)

I understand the sentiment that a "true" dress watch doesn't need or shouldn't have lume, but it does make these watches much more versatile without sacrificing much of their dressiness. :-d

- Thomas

.


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

ThomasH said:


> .
> 
> A great example of those contrasting stripes on the hands doing their job! |>
> 
> ...


That's one of the things I really like about the SARB. It makes it feel like a slightly dressier Explorer style watch. The lume is pretty useable too. I work outdoors at night and it's very legible for me.


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Picked up a SARB035 recently and thus far, I am mighty impressed!


----------



## seikoaggie (Feb 3, 2018)

kwcross: I see your movement is 6r15D. Could you please tell me where did you buy this watch? I have contacted some sellers on amazon, chino and higuchi, all they have are 6R15C.


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

The 033 looking gorgeous.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## wedemboyz (Jun 13, 2017)

Juanjo_NY said:


> my every day/do-it-all watch!!


This looks great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apostolis (Dec 20, 2017)

I would like to make a question. When the 6R15 calibre says it is accurate +25-15 seconds per day,what does it mean exactly? Does it mean that it can go + 25 or -15 per day or does it mean +-10 seconds per day(25-15).

For example it says that a Rolex has +2-2 s per day. What does it mean exactly?


Thank you.


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Apostolis said:


> I would like to make a question. When the 6R15 calibre says it is accurate +25-15 seconds per day,what does it mean exactly? Does it mean that it can go + 25 or -15 per day or does it mean +-10 seconds per day(25-15).
> 
> For example it says that a Rolex has +2-2 s per day. What does it mean exactly?
> 
> Thank you.


That can be the loss or gain during a 24 hour period. Rolex will only accept a plus or minus of 2 seconds per day. While Seiko will accept a larger spread. If you call Seiko and tell them my watch is 20 seconds fast per day they will tell it is within acceptable performance.

Hope that helped.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## begud (Oct 6, 2015)

mefuzzy said:


> The 033 looking gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, you must tell us where this strap comes from!

Please


----------



## Torbjorn (Nov 9, 2006)

Just joining the party with a pic of my 035. Love the watch, love the bracelet and wouldn't consider changing it for something else.


----------



## JBowen (Nov 5, 2014)

mefuzzy said:


> The 033 looking gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes we MUST know about the strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

begud said:


> Ok, you must tell us where this strap comes from!
> 
> Please





JBowen said:


> Yes we MUST know about the strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey,

It's a Christopher Ward blue deployant leather. I can't remember the size though, and I still not sure how CW's sizing works.

https://www.christopherward.co.uk/blue-embossed-leather-strap-bader-deployment-20mm-xs

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ohjnxg12345 (Jul 9, 2017)

man, these sarbs are so good looking!


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

I put off buying one for years then just went for one at a decent deal, £200 like new used in the UK so no annoying waiting times. If you're on the fence and have the means I would go for it!



ohjnxg12345 said:


> man, these sarbs are so good looking!


----------



## Apostolis (Dec 20, 2017)

I have heard about magnetizing danger. How is this possible? I’m asking because I fear to let my Sarb near to my ipad or my phone.I fear even when I have them on my left arm.

Does anyone knows what are the dangers exactly?


----------



## Apostolis (Dec 20, 2017)

I have heard about magnetizing danger. How is this possible? I’m asking because I fear to let my Sarb near to my ipad or my phone.I fear even when I have them on my left arm.

Does anyone knows what are the dangers exactly?


----------



## klatu (Jun 6, 2017)

Anyone know why it is that there is a gap between the clasp and bracelet on the SARB033? I ask because I'm interested in swapping out the clasp on my 33 for sizing reasons and hope that it would also be the solution to the gap problem.


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

klatu said:


> Anyone know why it is that there is a gap between the clasp and bracelet on the SARB033? I ask because I'm interested in swapping out the clasp on my 33 for sizing reasons and hope that it would also be the solution to the gap problem.


The one major problem with the SARB033/035. I actually ordered a new after market clasp hoping for a solution to that problem but never changed it. I was so enchanted with the watch that it never bothered me again.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

I had the watch for more than a year... and did not notice that gap.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I mean if it helps, you really are supposed to be looking at the actual watch face usually and you generally won't have much time to fret on the gap. 

but no, there's basically no solution other than getting a different clasp.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

timetellinnoob said:


> I mean if it helps, you really are supposed to be looking at the actual watch face usually and you generally won't have much time to fret on the gap.
> 
> but no, there's basically no solution other than getting a different clasp.


I read somewhere an owner swapped bracelet to case sides so the gap pointed away from you viewing the watch. A possibility if this really bothers you.....to me....it's not a big deal.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Apostolis (Dec 20, 2017)

I’d like to make a question about something I noticed on my Sarb033. I was watching the seconds that I gained since yesterday and I saw it was +4 s. Then I shaked the watch for 1 and a half minute to fully wound it and then it gained immediately nearly 8 seconds....

Why did that happened? Has it happened to anyone of you? My watch is gaining consistently 8 seconds per day but now after I shaked it with my hands it gained after it!

Please help me.


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

Apostolis said:


> I'd like to make a question about something I noticed on my Sarb033. I was watching the seconds that I gained since yesterday and I saw it was +4 s. Then I shaked the watch for 1 and a half minute to fully wound it and then it gained immediately nearly 8 seconds....
> 
> Why did that happened? Has it happened to anyone of you? My watch is gaining consistently 8 seconds per day but now after I shaked it with my hands it gained after it!
> 
> Please help me.


How hard did you shake it? You must've been whipping the watch back and forth pretty hard to affect the operation of the escapement.


----------



## Apostolis (Dec 20, 2017)

Premise said:


> How hard did you shake it? You must've been whipping the watch back and forth pretty hard to affect the operation of the escapement.


Not hard. Normally.


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

aguila9 said:


> That can be the loss or gain during a 24 hour period. Rolex will only accept a plus or minus of 2 seconds per day. While Seiko will accept a larger spread. If you call Seiko and tell them my watch is 20 seconds fast per day they will tell it is within acceptable performance.
> 
> Hope that helped.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


Mine is 45 to 35 seconds per day slow. Not happy about that. Otherwise, the watch is superb. Thinking about whether getting it regulated will be worth the effort.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ghorn11 (May 1, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a jubilee bracelet of good quality that fits really well?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

DCOmegafan said:


> Mine is 45 to 35 seconds per day slow. Not happy about that. Otherwise, the watch is superb. Thinking about whether getting it regulated will be worth the effort.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


How long have you had the watch. If it's a recent purchase of a new watch call Seiko of your dealer/jeweler. You might have some options. Of course your locale also may matter. I'm lucky to have Seikos Northeast HQ 5 minutes from my job.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

ghorn11 said:


> Can anyone recommend a jubilee bracelet of good quality that fits really well?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seiko SKX013 Jubilee works.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Watch Obsessive said:


> Seiko SKX013 Jubilee works.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm a big fan of the strapcode bracelets. From the super Oyster to the super Jubilee I don't think you'll be disappointed. Although the stock Seiko Jubilee while somewhat flimsy is as comfortable as all heck.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

aguila9 said:


> I'm a big fan of the strapcode bracelets. From the super Oyster to the super Jubilee I don't think you'll be disappointed. Although the stock Seiko Jubilee while somewhat flimsy is as comfortable as all heck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


I've actually been considering one of their Angus Jubilees for my SARB035 but not sure if the end links would fit the case.

I have a Seiko Jubilee off an SKX that I occasionally stick on the SARB but the end links don't fit flush, I probably need to get the pliers out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Watch Obsessive said:


> I've actually been considering one of their Angus Jubilees for my SARB035 but not sure if the end links would fit the case.
> 
> I have a Seiko Jubilee off an SKX that I occasionally stick on the SARB but the end links don't fit flush, I probably need to get the pliers out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You won't be bending the solid end links of a strapcode product. I haven't checked to see if they have a jubilee for the SARBs.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## klatu (Jun 6, 2017)

I wrote to Strapcode asking if their Alpinist Angus Jubilee would fit the SARB035 and was told that it wouldn't.



Watch Obsessive said:


> I've actually been considering one of their Angus Jubilees for my SARB035 but not sure if the end links would fit the case.
> 
> I have a Seiko Jubilee off an SKX that I occasionally stick on the SARB but the end links don't fit flush, I probably need to get the pliers out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

klatu said:


> I wrote to Strapcode asking if their Alpinist Angus Jubilee would fit the SARB035 and was told that it wouldn't.


I saw this after I posted. Could be one in the works maybe?

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/stra...-your-wishlist-for-your-seiko-sarb033035/amp/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Just wanna say that i love my 033


----------



## klatu (Jun 6, 2017)

Perhaps, but that post dates back to August. I'd like to think that a bracelet is in the works, but just how long does it take to develop end links for a watch?



Watch Obsessive said:


> I saw this after I posted. Could be one in the works maybe?
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/stra...-your-wishlist-for-your-seiko-sarb033035/amp/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Ok I need some help. I’ve been contemplating getting a SARB for a few weeks after stumbling across some YouTube reviews. I don’t have any automatics in my collection at present (I’ve owned autos before) and I don’t have an actual dress watch right now. The other reason I like it is the small 38mm case will be perfect for my 6.5” wrist. These are all reasons I’m using to justify the purchase of this exquisite piece.

I’m torn between the 033 and 035. My gut feeling is to get the black. But I don’t have any white dial watches right now. But then again I hardly ever wear a suit or attend events where a “dress watch” would be worn. The dial on the 035 seems to go between a cream and white colour depending on the lighting. The white is more dressy but I think the black would be more versatile. Did I answer my own question?

Where is the best place to get one? LIW is more expensive than some of the Japanese sites but I know Marc takes care of his customers. Any suggestions?


----------



## bobs100 (Dec 26, 2012)

mi6_ said:


> Ok I need some help. I've been contemplating getting a SARB for a few weeks after stumbling across some YouTube reviews. I don't have any automatics in my collection at present (I've owned autos before) and I don't have an actual dress watch right now. The other reason I like it is the small 38mm case will be perfect for my 6.5" wrist. These are all reasons I'm using to justify the purchase of this exquisite piece.
> 
> I'm torn between the 033 and 035. My gut feeling is to get the black. But I don't have any white dial watches right now. But then again I hardly ever wear a suit or attend events where a "dress watch" would be worn. The dial on the 035 seems to go between a cream and white colour depending on the lighting. The white is more dressy but I think the black would be more versatile. Did I answer my own question?
> 
> Where is the best place to get one? LIW is more expensive than some of the Japanese sites but I know Marc takes care of his customers. Any suggestions?


I have both color Sarbs 33/35 and love the fit on my 6.5 inch wrist. That said...the creamy white is my favorite of the two. I find the white more versatile and black more formal. I wear both on the stock bracelet.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobs100 (Dec 26, 2012)

mi6_ said:


> Ok I need some help. I've been contemplating getting a SARB for a few weeks after stumbling across some YouTube reviews. I don't have any automatics in my collection at present (I've owned autos before) and I don't have an actual dress watch right now. The other reason I like it is the small 38mm case will be perfect for my 6.5" wrist. These are all reasons I'm using to justify the purchase of this exquisite piece.
> 
> I'm torn between the 033 and 035. My gut feeling is to get the black. But I don't have any white dial watches right now. But then again I hardly ever wear a suit or attend events where a "dress watch" would be worn. The dial on the 035 seems to go between a cream and white colour depending on the lighting. The white is more dressy but I think the black would be more versatile. Did I answer my own question?
> 
> Where is the best place to get one? LIW is more expensive than some of the Japanese sites but I know Marc takes care of his customers. Any suggestions?


I purchased from Seiya and live in the usa.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

mi6_ said:


> . The white is more dressy but I think the black would be more versatile. Did I answer my own question?


I've had both. The black is actually dressier IMHO. The white is a creamy yellow that I don't think works for formal. It looks great on a brown leather strap with Slacks and a button up but it would be much more versatile if it were a pure white.


----------



## MiikkaKoo (Jan 4, 2017)

Here's a picture side by side, two different kind of watches although the the same case etc. Pick your poison or just get both. Sorry for the crappy Tapatalk picture quality


----------



## roberts5573 (Feb 18, 2018)

H


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

So these are the current prices I see for the SARB:

Chino Watch $353

Long Island Watch $379

Rakuten $319

Seiya $368

Shopping In Japan $317


I’m familiar with both Seiya and LIW’s reputation being very good but what about the others? I realize shipping needs to factored in on some of these so they aren’t too far apart in the end for price. Thanks for the responses I think I’ll get the 033.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

mi6_ said:


> So these are the current prices I see for the SARB:
> 
> Chino Watch $353
> 
> ...


It was 250 on ebay 2 weeks ago ! and the warranty card was stamp by amazon.jp


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

johnMcKlane said:


> It was 250 on ebay 2 weeks ago ! and the warranty card was stamp by amazon.jp


Cheapest I can find on EBay is $300 US. I'd rather buy it from a store. Less hassle to send it back if it has a problem.


----------



## daytripper (Jul 28, 2013)

Just received mine. Love the look and size. The bracelet is quite nice, better than my Hamilton IMO. Something that is really bothering me is the ticking noise. It's unusually loud for some reason. I don't know if I am just being paranoid and hyper aware because it's a new watch.


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

I saw on the Urban Gentry you tube channel that the SARB033 and 017 are set to be discontinued. Anybody here hear that news? Just wondering if it's legit.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

aguila9 said:


> I saw on the Urban Gentry you tube channel that the SARB033 and 017 are set to be discontinued. Anybody here hear that news? Just wondering if it's legit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


legit alright ....


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

johnMcKlane said:


> legit alright ....


I guess I better order the one I was planning to buy as a gift for my buddy, better do it now.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## luth_ukail (Jun 23, 2014)

Yes legit.

Together with sarb017 and sbdx017 ( puzzle me as all these watches are best sellers) 

Sent from my RNE-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

So should I snap up a SARB while they are still affordable or wait to see the newer replacement model? I’m afraid Seiko won’t make it in the wonderful 38mm size. All their other dress watches are like 40mm+ that I like.

LIW is already sold out of the SARB033.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Wow. Here’s hoping for a 38mm-sized replacement with a pure white dial.

But I’m guessing if there is a replacement (and who says there will be?), it will be a 40mm. Bummer.


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Enjoying this one...


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

mi6_ said:


> So should I snap up a SARB while they are still affordable or wait to see the newer replacement model? I'm afraid Seiko won't make it in the wonderful 38mm size. All their other dress watches are like 40mm+ that I like.
> 
> LIW is already sold out of the SARB033.


get one now. The replacement will either jump in price if it retains the 6r15 or will be simplified with a lesser movement. Look what happened to he cocktail time. The sarb is a sure bet and will hold its value should you wish to flip it.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

aguila9 said:


> I saw on the Urban Gentry you tube channel that the SARB033 and 017 are set to be discontinued. Anybody here hear that news? Just wondering if it's legit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


It seems legit, everywhere is written that Seiko discontinued them. I can't believe it. Sarb line was one of the most successful series, why discontinue it?
The most irritating thing is that they don't launched anything to replace them.

Probably they want to sell new sarbs with lower end caliber at the same price of the older sarb that are using 6r15


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

sblantipodi said:


> It seems legit, everywhere is written that Seiko discontinued them. I can't believe it. Sarb line was one of the most successful series, why discontinue it?
> The most irritating thing is that they don't launched anything to replace them.
> 
> Probably they want to sell new sarbs with lower end caliber at the same price of the older sarb that are using 6r15


For sure. Seiko will be selling these for more with the 4R35 in a few months. Just tried to order a SARB033 from Chino. Hopefully I'm not too late. LIW and Seiya are sold out of the 033/035 already.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

[Edit 02/26/2018: I had posted over the weekend that a certain well-known Japanese vendor was out of stock. Looks like that was only temporary, and when he went back to work Monday he has/ordered stock again and selling these today at usual price. My *guess* is there is still a supply of these out there and they're not going to be all sold out as fast as it appeared over the weekend.]


----------



## 94rsa (Dec 5, 2016)

Going a bit against the grain here, but have any SARB owners become tired of the watch over time? I've had a SARB035 for ~3 years now and I've only noticed more things I don't like about it, especially after acquiring other watches in that time.


----------



## bobs100 (Dec 26, 2012)

94rsa said:


> Going a bit against the grain here, but have any SARB owners become tired of the watch over time? I've had a SARB035 for ~3 years now and I've only noticed more things I don't like about it, especially after acquiring other watches in that time.


I sometimes have similar feelings in that the sarb033/035 (...I own them both) are a little boring. But...I still enjoy wearing them (especially the white 035 version).

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

94rsa said:


> Going a bit against the grain here, but have any SARB owners become tired of the watch over time? I've had a SARB035 for ~3 years now and I've only noticed more things I don't like about it, especially after acquiring other watches in that time.


Not at all, if anything I've come to really appreciate the intricate case design and gorgeous dial. The Seiko accuracy... not so much


----------



## salvon (Nov 8, 2012)

94rsa said:


> Going a bit against the grain here, but have any SARB owners become tired of the watch over time? I've had a SARB035 for ~3 years now and I've only noticed more things I don't like about it, especially after acquiring other watches in that time.


I guess it's normal to have such thoughts, after all we are human and being a WIS plays apart. They are good watches, no doubt, in my honest opinion!


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

Toothbras said:


> Not at all, if anything I've come to really appreciate the intricate case design and gorgeous dial. The Seiko accuracy... not so much


I've been lucky with this one. Mine is pretty accurate which is very much unlike my experience with most Seiko mechanicals.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

The only thing that irks me about my sarb035 is the black lines on the hands, not needed at all


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Many consider SARB033 an affordable alternative (not a homage) to the Rolex Explorer 1. One reason is the luminous hands and hour markers on 033, which is a standout feature. Similarly styled Grand Seikos and Presages don't have luminous, a key component to even be considered a crossover dress watch/"field watch."

Here's a good review with photos on /f71 by @Semdot14. Borrowed one of his pics below.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

The prices have already gone up on eBay. The seller from Hong Kong that sells them from their EU stock has changed the price from 268€ to 305€/240£ to 270£.


----------



## roberts5573 (Feb 18, 2018)

therion said:


> The prices have already gone up on eBay. The seller from Hong Kong that sells them from their EU stock has changed the price from 268€ to 305€/240£ to 270£.


Ordered one a few days ago at £240 completely oblivious to fact the price would change or that they would be discontinued. Waiting for it to turn up. Anyone used the gizmo gadget store on eBay before? Seem to have a lot of good reviews so hopefully be all good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrThePaul (Feb 25, 2018)

roberts5573 said:


> Ordered one a few days ago at £240 completely oblivious to fact the price would change or that they would be discontinued. Waiting for it to turn up. Anyone used the gizmo gadget store on eBay before? Seem to have a lot of good reviews so hopefully be all good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did LITERALLY the same thing and it arrives today! Hype! I'll let you know how it goes 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

MrThePaul said:


> I did LITERALLY the same thing and it arrives today! Hype! I'll let you know how it goes
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


yeah i bought the Sarb033 instead ! Glad i did ...


----------



## MrThePaul (Feb 25, 2018)

Well it arrived. Lovely watch (although y'all know that).

The eBay seller in question was great; watch arrived well in advance of the advertised date, in the official box with all the packaging, including a Japanese price tag in Yen.

Had some fun resizing the bracelet. It's pins and collars with the collar going in half of the central link part...

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

Is the 035 white dial less desirable than the black dial version? Prices didnt really budge for the white one since I can still order one for reasonable prices.


----------



## MrThePaul (Feb 25, 2018)

situ said:


> Is the 035 white dial less desirable than the black dial version? Prices didnt really budge for the white one since I can still order one for reasonable prices.


Lots of love for both as far as I can tell! No idea why the prices would have disparity.

(Mine is black dial fwiw)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Ebates has 20% cashback on Rakuten Global, plus a coupon for 1500 yen off...puts the price near $240 shipped as best I can tell.


----------



## American_Seiko (Dec 21, 2017)

Bought my 033 a few months ago for $300 and I thought that in itself was a bargain for what you get. Really happy I pulled the trigger when I did since they are discontinuing them.


----------



## roberts5573 (Feb 18, 2018)

MrThePaul said:


> Well it arrived. Lovely watch (although y'all know that).
> 
> The eBay seller in question was great; watch arrived well in advance of the advertised date, in the official box with all the packaging, including a Japanese price tag in Yen.
> 
> ...


Amazing got mine today total surprise as didn't expect it for another 3 weeks. The plastic on the watch to protect it was little grubby but the watch is perfect. I have not had a proper chance to look at it in detail yet but think it's really nice. Much smaller than I expected it to be. I will probably put a brown strap on it to. I already have a watch with a bracelet. Work colleagues and wife didn't think much of it. But what do they know I think it's great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizanthepuss (Feb 3, 2014)

I have both (and why wouldn't you ??)... I have a couple of Hirsch straps coming, the Duke and Liberty... It WAS going to be an easy choice, black leather on the 033, nice deep brown on the 035... then I saw the 033 on brown leather and that completely complicated things, lol... I'll post a pic once I play around a bit and decide.


----------



## MrThePaul (Feb 25, 2018)

roberts5573 said:


> Amazing got mine today total surprise as didn't expect it for another 3 weeks. The plastic on the watch to protect it was little grubby but the watch is perfect. I have not had a proper chance to look at it in detail yet but think it's really nice. Much smaller than I expected it to be. I will probably put a brown strap on it to. I already have a watch with a bracelet. Work colleagues and wife didn't think much of it. But what do they know I think it's great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought it BECAUSE it was small (I have tiny wrists).

Quite tempted to put it on a tan leather strap to match my brogues, but for now I'm enjoying the bracelet .

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aonarch (Jan 2, 2017)

American_Seiko said:


> Bought my 033 a few months ago for $300 and I thought that in itself was a bargain for what you get. Really happy I pulled the trigger when I did since they are discontinuing them.


I bought one the second news broke a few days ago and paid $301.37 on Amazon.


----------



## MrThePaul (Feb 25, 2018)

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> The only thing that irks me about my sarb035 is the black lines on the hands, not needed at all


Seiko do sword hands that are brushed on one half and polished on the other. Real nice. Shame they don't use those here, especially as they are available on cheaper models than these. Don't see why they couldn't still incorporate lume.

The white line on the 033 hands are OK. Haven't seen a 035 in the flesh (metal?).

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

RotorRonin said:


> Ebates has 20% cashback on Rakuten Global, plus a coupon for 1500 yen off...puts the price near $240 shipped as best I can tell.


That seems like a great deal. I've never shopped on Rakuten Global, but would consider it for that price. I just bought one through Long Island Watch as a much higher price a week ago. Still worth it in my opinion though.


----------



## roberts5573 (Feb 18, 2018)

MrThePaul said:


> I bought it BECAUSE it was small (I have tiny wrists).
> 
> Quite tempted to put it on a tan leather strap to match my brogues, but for now I'm enjoying the bracelet .
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


I really like the size I usually wear larger watches 40-42 mm. it's a nice change

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

RotorRonin said:


> Ebates has 20% cashback on Rakuten Global, plus a coupon for 1500 yen off...puts the price near $240 shipped as best I can tell.


I'm seeing that without shipping. Shipping is about $25 from what I can tell. Still a great deal!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> I'm seeing that without shipping. Shipping is about $25 from what I can tell. Still a great deal!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, that's where the ¥1500 coupon helps a bit. $240, plus about $25 for shipping, less about $15 on the discount.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

RotorRonin said:


> Yeah, that's where the ¥1500 coupon helps a bit. $240, plus about $25 for shipping, less about $15 on the discount.


That's what I was hoping for!

I pulled the trigger on this yesterday, and my total came out to $270 when the dust cleared. The price shown was about $318, then the discount and cashback were applied, then shipping was added.

The original price included taxes and a consumption fee, which I think are excluded when Ebates calculates the cashback. I asked the shop to remove the taxes and they pretty much said no.

Still happy at $270 though!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizanthepuss (Feb 3, 2014)

Couple of straps arrived yesterday, a day early much to my surprise. I was thinking of doing a couple of comparisons, seeing how the brown "Liberty" looked on the 033. But to be honest,. as soon as the strap was on the 035, I knew it had found a home.


----------



## jspeakman (Mar 11, 2012)

Hello

Would very much appreciate some advice from 033 owners as have lined this up for my 65th birthday in July. You can immediately see my problem as my dearly beloved is unlikely to part with the necessary dosh until nearer the time what with pending house move etc. The news of these being discontinued has therefore prompted much panic discussion with forum members on other threads and internet searching for an alternative. As an unashamed 'affordablist' have been through the whole gamut of classics in the £500 range and now settled with SKX007 and Alpinist. With the 033 that would be me done (so I tell my wife!). Trouble is for me nothing else comes close even in the KS/GS vintage line. Only possible exception is the SARX035 which is undeniably better quality and stylish but I don't think is quite as perty as the 033. 

So what's the chance of 033's still being around in 3 months time - I would prefer to buy new? Just between ourselves of course I could see myself paying double current price for the 033 because I think it is that nice. Also before I commit myself I am slightly concerned that it might be a bit small. However I assume it is pretty much the same size and shape as the Alpinist case which is absolutely fine for me on my just 7.5 inch wrist. The SARX035 would be close second choice which is also very nice but I feel looks a little big. 

Cheers

Jez


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

My 033 that I bought about a week or so ago on a herringbone strap

Seiko SARB035 by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## roberts5573 (Feb 18, 2018)

ean10775 said:


> My 033 that I bought about a week or so ago on a herringbone strap
> 
> Where did you get the strap from? Very nice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

ean10775 said:


> My 033 that I bought about a week or so ago on a herringbone strap
> 
> Seiko SARB035 by Eric, on Flickr


It's amazing how the hands turn black like that at certain angles. |>


----------



## 94rsa (Dec 5, 2016)

Toothbras said:


> Not at all, if anything I've come to really appreciate the intricate case design and gorgeous dial. The Seiko accuracy... not so much


Do you ever feel like the quality of the case/steel is lower than with other brands? I might not be fair here though as I have higher end brands in my mind. I also feel at times that the crystal is muddy... do you ever get that feeling?


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

94rsa said:


> Do you ever feel like the quality of the case/steel is lower than with other brands? I might not be fair here though as I have higher end brands in my mind. I also feel at times that the crystal is muddy... do you ever get that feeling?


No, not at all. I think the crystal is sapphire so it should be pretty clear. Mine is scratched to heck, but that's just because I wear it like I would wear any watch, and not a knock against the steel. I think it's as durable as any other steel watch. Sorry to hear yours has left you less than impressed, I really truly love this watch and it's staying with me for a loooong time


----------



## 94rsa (Dec 5, 2016)

Toothbras said:


> No, not at all. I think the crystal is sapphire so it should be pretty clear. Mine is scratched to heck, but that's just because I wear it like I would wear any watch, and not a knock against the steel. I think it's as durable as any other steel watch. Sorry to hear yours has left you less than impressed, I really truly love this watch and it's staying with me for a loooong time


Love that you appreciate it so much! Hope you continue to wear it happily.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

94rsa said:


> Love that you appreciate it so much! Hope you continue to wear it happily.


Thanks! Just wear a vintage watch for a few days in a row and when you put the sarb back on it will feel like a tank lol


----------



## roberts5573 (Feb 18, 2018)

My new one on black leather strap 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Strap change.


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

210 E Oak. I believe they are the same as the Hodinkee straps. I added a butterfly deployant, as I really like the strap and would prefer it last as long as possible.



roberts5573 said:


> ean10775 said:
> 
> 
> > My 033 that I bought about a week or so ago on a herringbone strap
> ...


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Just got my SARB033 from rakuten global and love it. What a nice watch with great details.

Ebates originally low balled my cashback by about 10% but after contacting them they updated it. Total net of cahback was $261.

Got it from Watch-Shop on rakuten global. Good service and received it fast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

My SARB035 order got cancelled by the seller. And the 20% cash back is no longer being offered. ARG.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

First pic of the new watch. Strap is a b&r bands suede strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS_Systems (May 6, 2017)

RotorRonin said:


> My SARB035 order got cancelled by the seller. And the 20% cash back is no longer being offered. ARG.


Aww man thats a bummer!


----------



## Ben93 (Aug 10, 2017)

My Seiko Sarb035 came. The bracelet wasn't big enough and I can't close the clasp when I put it on. First impression after getting it is that the watch is super small. My other watches are on the larger side. I thought I might like having a bit of a smaller watch. Will I get used to this feeling?


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

Ben93 said:


> My Seiko Sarb035 came. The bracelet wasn't big enough and I can't close the clasp when I put it on. First impression after getting it is that the watch is super small. My other watches are on the larger side. I thought I might like having a bit of a smaller watch. Will I get used to this feeling?


Yes. I got used to my 34mm vintage omegas real quick, after the initial shock of seeing how tiny it is.


----------



## Ben93 (Aug 10, 2017)

situ said:


> Yes. I got used to my 34mm vintage omegas real quick, after the initial shock of seeing how tiny it is.


I will have to give it time to grow on me


----------



## torogoz (Nov 5, 2017)

Father of the bride. She chose which watch she wanted me to wear.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Ben93 said:


> My Seiko Sarb035 came. The bracelet wasn't big enough and I can't close the clasp when I put it on. First impression after getting it is that the watch is super small. My other watches are on the larger side. I thought I might like having a bit of a smaller watch. Will I get used to this feeling?


You can buy extra links for the bracelet at Long Island Watch.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

torogoz said:


> Father of the bride. She chose which watch she wanted me to wear.


This is awesome !
KING !


----------



## Ben93 (Aug 10, 2017)

Terry Lennox said:


> Ben93 said:
> 
> 
> > My Seiko Sarb035 came. The bracelet wasn't big enough and I can't close the clasp when I put it on. First impression after getting it is that the watch is super small. My other watches are on the larger side. I thought I might like having a bit of a smaller watch. Will I get used to this feeling?
> ...


Im talking about the watch being small (I have extra links).


----------



## clee_168 (Aug 12, 2017)

Never really was a small watch guy myself, but after wearing other 38mm watches. I got used to it, thus, appreciated them a lot more. Furthermore, my wrist size changes throughout the year (seasonal changes). So its nice to have a wider variety of watch sizes to chose from. My two cents


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

I am super excited to see what Seiko replaces the SARB with. They have been on a roll as of late.


----------



## ssada416 (Jul 16, 2015)

torogoz said:


> Father of the bride. She chose which watch she wanted me to wear.


Haha. My daughter was looking at my watch box last night and she picked up 035 as the prettiest one.


----------



## ssada416 (Jul 16, 2015)

About 2 years ago I got 033. It was very hard picking up one from 033 and 035.

Then missing 035 so much but I asked myself why I need same watch with just different dial colour over hundred times.

Well I bought 035 a month ago finally and I'm happy and relaxed.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

I've always wanted 033 and 035. Better late than never b-)


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

banderor said:


> I've always wanted 033 and 035. Better late than never b-)
> 
> View attachment 12946193
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club!

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

^^^ Liking that black strap. I'm on the fence whether to pick up the 033 when I have the 035 myself.

Seiko has been on a roll lately so I hope they replace the watch with something good.


----------



## jaar (Mar 4, 2018)

I received this week my 033, and already got it a bracelet and a strap... now I'm waiting for my 017 (and a two-tone jubilee as well!)


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

My SARB033 arrived last Wednesday, and I've kept it in its plastic protective coverings, savoring it. Been taking it out of its box and admiring it in pristine condition for the last several days. Sunday afternoon now, getting ready to size the bracelet and try it on. More pics later.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

jaar said:


> I received this week my 033, and already got it a bracelet and a strap... now I'm waiting for my 017 (and a two-tone jubilee as well!)


Those look fantastic! Where are they from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaar (Mar 4, 2018)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Those look fantastic! Where are they from?


Super jubilee by watchgeeko, and a vintage buffalo by twostitchstraps, their straps are amazing!


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Here are some pics of sizing the SARB033 bracelet I'd like to share.

1. The watch

2. Seiko S-926 Bracelet Sizing Tool

3. Pushing out pins

4. Toothpick to work with sleeves

5. Wristshot


----------



## jjjones (Mar 5, 2018)

jaar said:


> Super jubilee by watchgeeko


Hey Mate, are you able to provide the link to the bracelet you bought for the sarb033? Theres too many on watchgeko im not sure which one is the right one.

Also, which endlinks are you using?

Cheers mate.


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Giving it a go today.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rush (Aug 7, 2012)

SARB033 with domed sapphire crystal (clear AR) from Crystaltimes on a leather strap from Cheapestnatostraps:


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Seiya?


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

Shame I'm going to have to put up my 033 for sale once it gets here. Bought too many seikos in too short a period of time. The other half is not happy.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Just a heads up: the best price I've seen from a reputable seller for the SARB035 is Japan Online Store at $311 w/ free shipping to the US.

Seiko Automatic Watches SARB035 | Japan-OnlineStore.com


----------



## EasyMoneyJones (Jan 30, 2018)

Terry Lennox said:


> Just a heads up: the best price I've seen from a reputable seller for the SARB035 is Japan Online Store at $311 w/ free shipping to the US.
> 
> Seiko Automatic Watches SARB035 | Japan-OnlineStore.com


Do you know anywhere with the SARB033 that cheap?


----------



## jaar (Mar 4, 2018)

situ said:


> Shame I'm going to have to put up my 033 for sale once it gets here. Bought too many seikos in too short a period of time. The other half is not happy.


I had a similar issue, but I winged it by telling her we can both wear them and actually she's wearing the 033 brand new with a jubilee


----------



## jaar (Mar 4, 2018)

jjjones said:


> Hey Mate, are you able to provide the link to the bracelet you bought for the sarb033? Theres too many on watchgeko im not sure which one is the right one.
> 
> Also, which endlinks are you using?
> 
> Cheers mate.


I saw they just changed the name (perhaps 'jubilee' is more of a Rolex trademark) in any case:

- SOLID 5 LINK D PROFILE BY GECKOTA (20mm)
- CURVED ENDS FOR SOLID 5 LINK D PROFILE BY GECKOTA (20mm)

They also have one bracelet with a butterfly clasp (which I actually got for the two tone I got for my Aplinist), so plenty of options!


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

jaar said:


> I had a similar issue, but I winged it by telling her we can both wear them and actually she's wearing the 033 brand new with a jubilee


She has two vintage omegas and those are what she wears and only likes since its the perfect size for her. These will be too heavy to her.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

jaar said:


> I saw they just changed the name (perhaps 'jubilee' is more of a Rolex trademark) in any case:
> 
> - SOLID 5 LINK D PROFILE BY GECKOTA (20mm)
> - CURVED ENDS FOR SOLID 5 LINK D PROFILE BY GECKOTA (20mm)
> ...


How is the fit of the end links to the sarb?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaar (Mar 4, 2018)

Bosman said:


> How is the fit of the end links to the sarb?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The curved ends do a great job on both the 033 and 017, they are hollow though, but that also allows to bend them a bit if necessarily for a better fit.


----------



## Rush (Aug 7, 2012)

Bosman said:


> How is the fit of the end links to the sarb?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd love to have more info on how it fits too.




jaar said:


> The curved ends do a great job on both the 033 and 017, they are hollow though, but that also allows to bend them a bit if necessarily for a better fit.


Edit: well, you answered when I was posting, thanks!

The jubilee looks great on the SARB. Maybe I'll try their BOR bracelet with butterfly clasp eventually.


----------



## insidesomething (Jul 13, 2017)

Took her out.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Bam










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Just ordered my third SARB, the 035. Now the wait.


----------



## chickenlittle (Jan 10, 2012)

Pulled the trigger on the SARB035. Had promised not to buy another watch after the Oris but news of Seiko discontinuing this classic was too much.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Link to WatchGecko article & SARB straps, including bracelets with option of rounded (folded) endlinks. 
https://www.watchgecko.com/seiko-sarb033-review/?utm_source=WatchGecko+Newsletter&utm_campaign=ece5691b11-content_newsletter_march_2018_03_07&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_1d451560f0-ece5691b11-177704365&mc_cid=ece5691b11&mc_eid=363376174e


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## KtWUS (Mar 19, 2016)

2 year old Sarb033 still going strong, clocking in at +4.9s/d


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

This could be a two watch collection. Casual/dressy/sporty/light dial/dark dial/diver all in 2 pieces.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Video by Armand The Watch Guy that the YouTube AI recommended to me this morning. Features both SARB017 and SARB033. :-!


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

ssada416 said:


> About 2 years ago I got 033. It was very hard picking up one from 033 and 035.
> 
> Then missing 035 so much but I asked myself why I need same watch with just different dial colour over hundred times.
> 
> Well I bought 035 a month ago finally and I'm happy and relaxed.


Had this debate for weeks delaying my order of a SARB033/035. When I heard the news they were being discontinued I snapped up a SARB033. I actually wanted a white dial but I'm not as much a fan of the cream colour on the 035. The two deciding factors on the 035 that I don't like; 1) cream dial and the stark white date wheel don't match and 2) the hands have lumed portions with a black line while the 033 gets a white line past the lume portion which looks cleaner to me. Overall I like the design of the 033 better.

Now if the 035 had an actual white dial with blue dauphine hands (like the SARX033)that would be a different story. My 033 is presently sitting in Canada Customs so I no doubt will be helping to pay for Prime Minister Trudeau's next $200,000 vacation.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

ssada416 said:


> About 2 years ago I got 033. It was very hard picking up one from 033 and 035.
> 
> Then missing 035 so much but I asked myself why I need same watch with just different dial colour over hundred times.
> 
> Well I bought 035 a month ago finally and I'm happy and relaxed.


I also got both of these, and Alpinist too. I call it _the Trifecta_. Your comment about feeling "happy and relaxed" made me smile!


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

chickenlittle said:


> Pulled the trigger on the SARB035. Had promised not to buy another watch after the Oris but news of Seiko discontinuing this classic was too much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking pair, congrats!


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

banderor said:


> I also got both of these, and Alpinist too. I call it _the Trifecta_. Your comment about feeling "happy and relaxed" made me smile!


IT should be called the trilogy !


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

My SARB035 that I've had since 2015! Such a timeless design.


----------



## omega__1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Terry Lennox said:


> Just a heads up: the best price I've seen from a reputable seller for the SARB035 is Japan Online Store at $311 w/ free shipping to the US.
> 
> Seiko Automatic Watches SARB035 | Japan-OnlineStore.com


Do you need to pay import taxes on watches purchased overseas? If not, how do the retailers avoid it?

Sent from LV-426 using an acoustical beacon of unknown origin


----------



## roman1191 (Oct 12, 2016)

Speardane said:


> View attachment 3444370


Where did you get that bracelet if i may ask? Looks amazing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

omega__1 said:


> Do you need to pay import taxes on watches purchased overseas? If not, how do the retailers avoid it?
> 
> Sent from LV-426 using an acoustical beacon of unknown origin


We are lucky here in the U.S. If the item comes directly to you from its overseas point of sale you can avoid state taxes. There is no federal sales tax so that is moot.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

omega__1 said:


> Do you need to pay import taxes on watches purchased overseas? If not, how do the retailers avoid it?
> 
> Sent from LV-426 using an acoustical beacon of unknown origin


As the previous poster stated no tax is due. I order from Japan sellers and pay no tax when shipped to the US. The items are entered into US Customs for inspection upon arrival and then released with no tax due.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Today is 7 days straight 24/7 and it's at +/- 9 seconds for the week! :-!


----------



## roman1191 (Oct 12, 2016)

Going to have to agree with many people on here. Although i couldn’t let my final opportunities for a sarb to go to waste (bought myself a 035 last week) I’m really excited to see what seiko replaces them with. Hopefully better than worse. Which will also be pretty hard considering how great of a watch this is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

roman1191 said:


> Going to have to agree with many people on here. Although i couldn't let my final opportunities for a sarb to go to waste (bought myself a 035 last week) I'm really excited to see what seiko replaces them with. Hopefully better than worse. Which will also be pretty hard considering how great of a watch this is. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe Presage SARY057 is SARB033's "replacement"? :think:


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

banderor said:


> Maybe Presage SARY057 is SARB033's "replacement"? :think:
> 
> View attachment 12962939


whay uglier than SARB, it feels cheap while SARB feels premium.


----------



## BWV903 (Mar 11, 2018)

What about the relatively recent SARX033 and SARX035, as upgraded versions of the SARB033 and SARB035? The SARX033 has the white sunburst dial, flame-blued hands, and the plain beveled hour markers; but the price range begins at $800, and it still has a 6R15 movement. The SARX035 might be the next step up from the SARB033. I believe they came out in 2016/17 and they're on watchsleuth's SAR finder. The SARB033 and SARB035 are nonetheless at a much lower price range--they miss some of the nice details of the SARXs, but are SARXs worth over twice as much as the SARBs?


----------



## fray92 (Mar 1, 2017)

Try something new with the good old SARB


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Jidomaki (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

BWV903 said:


> What about the relatively recent SARX033 and SARX035, as upgraded versions of the SARB033 and SARB035? The SARX033 has the white sunburst dial, flame-blued hands, and the plain beveled hour markers; but the price range begins at $800, and it still has a 6R15 movement. The SARX035 might be the next step up from the SARB033. I believe they came out in 2016/17 and they're on watchsleuth's SAR finder. The SARB033 and SARB035 are nonetheless at a much lower price range--they miss some of the nice details of the SARXs, but are SARXs worth over twice as much as the SARBs?


Yeah that's true, but I think that's the point a number are making, it's a big jump in cost. I had the SARX035 and I still have the SARB. The SARX is amazing except for 2 things. I don't like Diashield. It still scratches and can't be refinished as easy. No lume. While lume on a dress watch isn't needed, the SARB is more of an explorer style watch and I work outdoors late at night. Lume is very much preferred. Honestly if it was more SARB like with lume I'd still have it.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Lol


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

Just got my 033. Just not for me and have put it up for sale.


----------



## clee_168 (Aug 12, 2017)

situ said:


> Just got my 033. Just not for me and have put it up for sale.


I feel the same way with the Alpinist. I'm going to keep it anyway because it looks great in my watch box. Definitely a collectible.


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

clee_168 said:


> I feel the same way with the Alpinist. I'm going to keep it anyway because it looks great in my watch box. Definitely a collectible.


I'm not into collecting. Watches are to be worn and enjoyed. I rather sell it and so someone else can enjoy it.


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

double post


----------



## uplockjock (Nov 29, 2016)

clee_168 said:


> I feel the same way with the Alpinist. I'm going to keep it anyway because it looks great in my watch box. Definitely a collectible.


Give the Alpinist a fair chance. Put it on a strap you think is right and wear it. I bet it will grow on you. I now mine did and now it's a real favorite!


----------



## uplockjock (Nov 29, 2016)

clee_168 said:


> I feel the same way with the Alpinist. I'm going to keep it anyway because it looks great in my watch box. Definitely a collectible.


Give the Alpinist a fair chance. Put it on a strap you think is right and wear it. I bet it will grow on you. I now mine did and now it's a real favorite!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

033 & 035 in stock @ LIW. https://www.longislandwatch.com/Seiko_SARB033_Watch_p/sarb033.htm?trk_msg=32DO9C3FFIFK1DEUTPAIKV649C&trk_contact=6L5FGS6UE4HR32BFM05L9IT6UG&trk_sid=OJ39IC2LUS9I2JOPAL9HOF0JK4&utm_source=Listrak&utm_medium=Email&utm_term=title2&utm_campaign=Seiko+SARB+Dress+Watches+are+back+in+stock

https://www.longislandwatch.com/Sei...gn=Seiko+SARB+Dress+Watches+are+back+in+stock


----------



## Miguel (May 4, 2008)

Hello,

I just bought a SARB035 at a very good price. I am ashamed to confess that this is my first Seiko (certainly not the last). I have read and saw some videos about an alleged problem with the 6R15C movement and was a little worry about the watch I bought. True or not, I was anyway relieved looking that my SARB035 came with the "D" revision of the calibre.

This timepiece is what everyone says about the quality and attention to detail. It seems much more expensive than it really is.

Cheers,

Miguel


----------



## Watchdelight (Jan 26, 2016)

A friend is visiting Tokyo this week. She sent me this pic as you can see still selling at discounted prices


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

Watchdelight said:


> A friend is visiting Tokyo this week. She sent me this pic as you can see still selling at discounted prices


I think everyone in Japan that wants one already has one.


----------



## jhacker (Jan 9, 2018)

Watchdelight said:


> A friend is visiting Tokyo this week. She sent me this pic as you can see still selling at discounted prices


Based on recent pricing increases I guess the demand was less for the 33/35 vs. the Alpinist or they happened to have far more in the supply chain.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

The more I wear it, the more I love it!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

situ said:


> I think everyone in Japan that wants one already has one.


After the last couple weeks of panic buying this may now also be true of the US as well.


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

Terry Lennox said:


> After the last couple weeks of panic buying this may now also be true of the US as well.


Yea I'm selling my 033 brand new and only asking for what I bought it for. No bite.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Happy Friday everyone! :-!


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

its time for a bath .... a sunbath !


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Beautiful strap, really sets off the SARB. Good work Fella.



anrex said:


> View attachment 12974619


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> Beautiful strap, really sets off the SARB. Good work Fella.


Thank you. The strap is very comfortable and versatile...


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

I have a 035 on the way. Although I have an alpinist and cocktail I'm still just as excited to get my first Seiko! I'm just crossing fingers hoping there's nothing wrong with the watch that'll warrant to have to send it back for a replacement/refund. Those mail carriers throw packages around without care!


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

roman1191 said:


> Going to have to agree with many people on here. Although i couldn't let my final opportunities for a sarb to go to waste (bought myself a 035 last week) I'm really excited to see what seiko replaces them with. Hopefully better than worse. Which will also be pretty hard considering how great of a watch this is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My impression, being in Japan last week and looking at watch stores, was that the SARX033 and SARX035 were the replacements. I have the Seiko catalog for the 2018 year and the SARBS obviously aren't in it but the SARX are where they would have been in the flow of the item listings.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Earthjade said:


> My impression, being in Japan last week and looking at watch stores, was that the SARX033 and SARX035 were the replacements. I have the Seiko catalog for the 2018 year and the SARBS obviously aren't in it but the SARX are where they would have been in the flow of the item listings.


where did you get that Seiko catalog ?


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Spirit in the ice


----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

They glow !!


----------



## Earthjade (Jan 5, 2018)

johnMcKlane said:


> where did you get that Seiko catalog ?


At Yodobashi Camera in Osaka. I stupidly got a few because I thought I could sell it (i.e. a free catalog) on eBay.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

is there an intruder here ?


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

johnMcKlane said:


> is there an intruder here ?
> 
> View attachment 12985033


Yes, it is your green headed step child.


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

This just came in today. Bracelet is fitting nicely after removing two links. Excellent watch. Loving it.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

I hope that they will not discontinue them and that it is only a rumor


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Just got my SARB033. Love the size and build quality. I debated not keeping it as I probably won’t wear it much but it’s nice to have a dress watch instead of wearing a Diver with a suit. Mines running at +16 after 48 hours so I’m hoping it slows a bit as the movement settles the next few weeks. I spent weeks deciding between the 033 and 035 and now wondering if I should have got the 035? And no, having both is not an option. Both are fantastic and have their own merits.


----------



## TetheredToTime (Oct 27, 2017)

Had an 033 briefly that didn't work for me, but loving this 035 I picked up last week. Fills a void in my small collection.


----------



## uplockjock (Nov 29, 2016)

How are you able to wear anything else when that 104 is staring at you everyday? Mine has basically killed off my desire to strap on anything else!


----------



## American_Seiko (Dec 21, 2017)

First picture of my SARB033. I tried to make it a good one.


----------



## omegagmt (Nov 29, 2010)

So many SARB035 and 33’s. Tempted to not sell mine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

TetheredToTime said:


> Had an 033 briefly that didn't work for me, but loving this 035 I picked up last week. Fills a void in my small collection.


The strap of the Sinn diver on the 035 must look awesome !


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

DP


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

American_Seiko said:


> First picture of my SARB033. I tried to make it a good one.


Nice pic of the 033


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

TetheredToTime said:


> Had an 033 briefly that didn't work for me, but loving this 035 I picked up last week. Fills a void in my small collection.


Great five-watch collection! :-!


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

Today, in the right light, I saw the brownish sunburst dial the first time.

What an astonishing little watch. Great buy. Can only recommend.

Cheers


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

TetheredToTime said:


> Had an 033 briefly that didn't work for me, but loving this 035 I picked up last week. Fills a void in my small collection.
> 
> View attachment 12987973
> 
> ...


Nice collection! We have similar taste in watches. Also had a couple of Sinns in the past

Sent from my VFD 610 using Tapatalk


----------



## s2kstephen (Aug 14, 2014)

Just picked this up brand new and immediately replaced the bracelet with a Hirsch Liberty.

Complements my incoming Tudor BB very well and I'm far more impressed than the Lum-Tec it replaced.


----------



## Huda (Jul 29, 2017)

Mottled buffalo grain strap on my 033


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

My new 035 at the Japanese garden.


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

And today I switched the bracelet for my Alpinist strap. Lots of people hate this strap, but you have to give it time and after a while it will soften up and be comfortable. I think it pairs great with the 035!


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

KogKiller said:


> And today I switched the bracelet for my Alpinist strap. Lots of people hate this strap, but you have to give it time and after a while it will soften up and be comfortable. I think it pairs great with the 035!
> 
> View attachment 13009339
> 
> View attachment 13009343


I agree with you mate. Sarb017 strap goes well with 033 or 035. Here's mine on 033, and some cheapo black and brown leather strap.


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

Generally pleased with my new acquisition but I am surprised by the amount of reflection and glare from the crystal. It makes it quite hard to photograph.









Sent from my VFD 610 using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol (Sep 21, 2010)

Here is my wife's 035, I plan on getting her the 033 if she real bonds with the 035, kind of hard with a baby in the house. So she rarely wears a watch.










Instagram
wrist_watch_repeat


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

My SARB033 arrived today.
38mm on my 71/2"wrist.


----------



## roman1191 (Oct 12, 2016)

prinzaugsburg said:


> My SARB033 arrived today.
> 38mm on my 71/2"wrist.


Looks great  what year Mercedes ? 2011?2012?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

roman1191 said:


> Looks great  what year Mercedes ? 2011?2012?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2014 C220 CD1 Auto Coupe


----------



## luam14 (Mar 30, 2018)

I just bought my first Seiko (sarb033) from eBay seller for 285€, and I live in Germany, the only thing that I'm worried about is the warranty, has anyone experiences about the repair/service cost from sarb033, especially in Germany or EU?


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

luam14 said:


> I just bought my first Seiko (sarb033) from eBay seller for 285€, and I live in Germany, the only thing that I'm worried about is the warranty, has anyone experiences about the repair/service cost from sarb033, especially in Germany or EU?


First locate your nearest Seiko Service Center, then contact them and ask them. I can't imagine it is any more expensive that any other service center. As for the warranty on the watch: what did the seller say about it. I usually try to answer that before I buy. Chances are that the warranty will probably be null & void if it's used and from an eBay seller.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## luam14 (Mar 30, 2018)

aguila9 said:


> First locate your nearest Seiko Service Center, then contact them and ask them. I can't imagine it is any more expensive that any other service center. As for the warranty on the watch: what did the seller say about it. I usually try to answer that before I buy. Chances are that the warranty will probably be null & void if it's used and from an eBay seller.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


the seller said the watch come with 1-year guarantee from them since the watch JDM (Guarantee only valid in Japan). I had done the math too, I have checked the price from another (i assume AD) seller and it cost 402€, so generally, I save around 100€, that's why I am asking here about the average cost of Seiko sarb033 service.


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Got my sarb back from service


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

What did you have done (if any) beyond routine service? Did they provide a list of what was done, and how much it cost?

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

ic3burn said:


> Got my sarb back from service


Tell us what happens ???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King8888 (Mar 4, 2018)

Just got both SARB033/035, they are beautiful. To be honest, they look very similar to Grand Seiko.


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

johnMcKlane said:


> Tell us what happens ???
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Itchy hand of mine tried to regulate it myself, screw up the hairspring. Lucky enough got it fixed by an experience watchsmith with reasonable price.


----------



## Ramblin man (Feb 7, 2011)

A close relative, Spirit SCVS003:


----------



## kentjb (Dec 26, 2017)

My SARB033 on a Lake House Leathers strap, just got it a few days ago.


----------



## DR1986 (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

DR1986 said:


> View attachment 13033685
> View attachment 13033689
> View attachment 13033693


nice NATOs, what is the brand of that natos? where did you bought them?
thanks


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

Ramblin man said:


> A close relative, Spirit SCVS003:
> 
> View attachment 13026511


That bugger looks about right.


----------



## DR1986 (Apr 4, 2018)

sblantipodi said:


> nice NATOs, what is the brand of that natos? where did you bought them?
> thanks


Thank you!

Those NATOs are from BluShark. Very comfortable to wear and relatively inexpensive (buy 2, get 1 free) + they offer lifetime guarantee for all their straps.


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

I love my SARB035!


----------



## DR1986 (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

I like the jubilee look. Is it from the SKX013?



Des2471 said:


> I love my SARB035!
> 
> View attachment 13037705


IG: th3measure


----------



## anicolas (Apr 8, 2012)

My pink gold/copper version of the 033/035: SARB072


----------



## mikksteel (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

I'm glad to join the SABR035 club : here's my birthday prensent :


----------



## Vireca (Apr 5, 2018)

Where can I buy a 033?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

LMGTFY



Vireca said:


> Where can I buy a 033?


----------



## luam14 (Mar 30, 2018)

Hi all, I just received my sarb033 from a seller on eBay. But I have some doubt about the quality of the watch. FYI this is the first auto watch I ever have,

1.the watch has started beating since the first time I opened the box, is that normal?
2.i can't set the date when I rotate the crown, the date does not change
3. what does D in 6R15D means? because I often see another version.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Vireca (Apr 5, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> LMGTFY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So funny, but i try to find a good vendor.



luam14 said:


> Hi all, I just received my sarb033 from a seller on eBay. But I have some doubt about the quality of the watch. FYI this is the first auto watch I ever have,
> 
> 1.the watch has started beating since the first time I opened the box, is that normal?
> 2.i can't set the date when I rotate the crown, the date does not change
> ...


1- is normal. Transit movement, etc can wind the watch. My first and only watch came beating too
2- did you pull the crown? There is 2 positions, depend on how many times you pull the crown. Position 1 change the date, position 2 change the time. Don't change the date between 9pm and 3am, can damage the movement.

3- I hear time ago there is a improvement to the 6R15. The SARB come with the 6R15C but maybe some come with the 6R15D. Is the same movement but with little improvements I think. Google can tell you more about this


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

That's not the question you asked.



Vireca said:


> So funny, but i try to find a good vendor.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

luam14 said:


> Hi all, I just received my sarb033 from a seller on eBay. But I have some doubt about the quality of the watch. FYI this is the first auto watch I ever have,
> 
> 1.the watch has started beating since the first time I opened the box, is that normal?
> 2.i can't set the date when I rotate the crown, the date does not change
> ...


What is that little booklet in the box ?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vireca (Apr 5, 2018)

Yesterday bought one 033. Just read all the thread and another about sarb straps but still don't know what strap should I buy for it. Any advice? Don't want something too dressy, usually I wear casual/sport clothes.

Maybe a black perlon and a leather NATO can work but dunno. Also I need advice with the strap for a more formal wear.

Last question, the lumen is blue or green? I see some pictures with both 🤔


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Personally I don’t think the SARB033 or 035 suits NATO/perlon straps. Brown or black leather, yes.

Lume is green.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> Personally I don't think the SARB033 or 035 suits NATO/perlon straps. Brown or black leather, yes.
> 
> Lume is green.


Agree 100%. I find the SARB033 as a dressier watch, but looks great with a vintage dark brown strap. I think it needs to be a tapered strap as well. Straight straps just seem too bulky for the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

I actually like it on the nato. So versatile and comfortable. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

I've owned an 035 before but I didn't wear it as much as I thought I would, sary073/srpb41 or the sarb033? Both would be put on leather

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Cagey5 (Jun 17, 2015)

Finally took delivery of my Sarb035. Yea!


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> I've owned an 035 before but I didn't wear it as much as I thought I would, sary073/srpb41 or the sarb033? Both would be put on leather
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


I personally would recommend the 033, but I'm biased and have the srpb43 cocktail time. Both are versatile watches and can be worn in just about any situation, but I think you may get just a bit more range out of the SARB as you can place it on a black leather strap and have it wear nicely even in formal situations. The SARY/SRPB would be a bit more limited in my opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## roman1191 (Oct 12, 2016)

luam14 said:


> Hi all, I just received my sarb033 from a seller on eBay. But I have some doubt about the quality of the watch. FYI this is the first auto watch I ever have,
> 
> 1.the watch has started beating since the first time I opened the box, is that normal?
> 2.i can't set the date when I rotate the crown, the date does not change
> ...


Don't worry about it. It's supposed to be that way. 50% if my watches come beating because of transit. Usually that's the case. Regarding the movement, as other have said, "D" is a improvement form "C". I have the same one. Don't worry about it, unless it stops working in a week it's the real, top quality thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roman1191 (Oct 12, 2016)

Des2471 said:


> I love my SARB035!
> 
> View attachment 13037705


Where'd you get this bracelet ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## DR1986 (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

I was playing around with some straps earlier today with the SARB. This watch is so versatile and works with leather and natos equally well. I've been saving up for an Explorer, but with this piece, I'm not hurrying the purchase...I may not do it at all now. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K4neX (Aug 19, 2017)

Looks good on jubilee









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## clee_168 (Aug 12, 2017)

Found a SARB033 for equiv $280 near my place, to snag or not to snag? Problem is that I don't really need/want it haha


----------



## ak_angel (Feb 9, 2016)

With tan ostrich leather strap









Sent from my Xperia XZ using Tapatalk


----------



## alainiala (Aug 2, 2007)

God I love this watch... It really helped scratch the itch for a beautiful classic dress Seiko without jumping way into the deep end with a GS. After being on a decade-long hiatus from watches, I'm back and I decided to get back on the wagon with my Seiko Spirit today. Got onto the forum to see if people were still talking about this watch and am thrilled to see its still on people's wrists!


----------



## Vireca (Apr 5, 2018)

Just received mine and i ser 2 problems. Dust/little scratch inside the crystal and most important, I can't put back the bracelet. I'm here near 30 min fighting with this ..... How the hell is this so difficult, my skx009 wasn't that bad

Any advice?

Edit: I just get the way lol. Impressions later


----------



## Vireca (Apr 5, 2018)

The watch is amazing. After fight with bracelet i can wear a few hours and holy moly, is super comfortable.

Is my second watch, I had on SKX009 and the first impression vs it is the weight. Both with bracelet the SKX bracelet feel very feel, the sarb one is amazing and solid enlinks are great. I just removed 4 links for my 6" wrist and fit perfect

As all ppl say, crystal is a fingerprint/dust magnet and so difficult to clean it. Is the worst I think

This model didn't come with misaligned dial/bezel and 6R15D so I'm happy ;

The only 3 problems I found is a strange yellow/rust mark between two links, one little scratch in the bracelet and little speck dust at 6 o'clock, difficult to find them but I saw cleaning it 

Also, in summer/with heat the back crystal is a mess with sweat

Overall I love the watch and for 290€ I can't find anything like this


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Some photos of my SARB with an Hirsch Duke + Hirsch Pusher Butterfly


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

New strap from Watchgecko.


----------



## King8888 (Mar 4, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> New strap from Watchgecko.
> 
> View attachment 13107473


nice strap


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Thank you, I'm very pleased with it. The bracelet looked pleasing to my eye, but was either too tight or a little loose. I'd tried a brown leather strap, but I think it looks best on black crocodile-textured leather.



King8888 said:


> nice strap


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.



RotorBoater said:


>


The SCWSC (Shirt Cuff Wrist Shot Committee) fully approves of this image! :-!

- Thomas

.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

On a black toxic nato from early this morning. I can't believe it took me so long to buy one. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MiikkaKoo (Jan 4, 2017)

Sunbathing


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

Love that strap. Where did you get it?



MiikkaKoo said:


> Sunbathing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MiikkaKoo (Jan 4, 2017)

nnahorski said:


> Love that strap. Where did you get it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That's Hirsch Liberty, from The Watch Prince if I remember correctly


----------



## Chronophasia (Mar 2, 2018)

I like the original bracelet, but I've always found it hard to get it in that sweet spot where it is snug and still comfortable. I think this is largely because I tend to prefer a snugger fitting strap than most people do. Often times a bracelet fit seems like it will work, but when I start moving around it slides down my wrist too much. Leather seems to work better for me.

I've always liked the single fold deployant clasps, and this Omega ripoff that I picked up from ebay is solid. I don't really like the strap though, it's doubtful that it's even real leather.

I've enjoyed the watch for a couple of years, although I do wish it was a MM or two larger.  The thickness is just right though.

PS: The weird color on the dial is from my lights.


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

What a watch! So glad to have this great little piece in my collection. I'm thinking of putting it on cordura canvas for the summer - anyone else wear theirs that casual?









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

On blue cordura









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## IMMT (Feb 4, 2018)

Was trying to find a brand new SARB035 for $300, but it looks that’s not going to happen anymore. 

Finally pulled the trigger on one from a seller on eBay who’s selling them for $339 shipped. Holy hell I can’t wait to see this watch in person.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## jaar (Mar 4, 2018)

After two months with my 033 and with my wife wearing it half of the time, I decided to buy her the 035, and she's loving it! She likes to use it with a two-tone jubilee bracelet I got some weeks ago for the Alpinist


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

jaar said:


> After two months with my 033 and with my wife wearing it half of the time, I decided to buy her the 035, and she's loving it! She likes to use it with a two-tone jubilee bracelet I got some weeks ago for the Alpinist
> 
> View attachment 13126473


Where did you buy that Jubilee, it looks good. I would like to add it too to the Sarb035 of my wife.

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## jaar (Mar 4, 2018)

Fabrizio_Morini said:


> Where did you buy that Jubilee, it looks good. I would like to add it too to the Sarb035 of my wife.
> 
> Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


It's a 20mm "BUTTERFLY SOLID 5 LINK D PROFILE" from WatchGecko, you can also use the WATCHUSEEK code and get 10% off 

edit: PS. you can also get the round end links from them as well


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

Thank you. I have bought a bracelet for the sarb017 from them and the quality is very good.


jaar said:


> It's a 20mm "BUTTERFLY SOLID 5 LINK D PROFILE" from WatchGecko, you can also use the WATCHUSEEK code and get 10% off
> 
> edit: PS. you can also get the round end links from them as well


Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

jaar said:


> It's a 20mm "BUTTERFLY SOLID 5 LINK D PROFILE" from WatchGecko, you can also use the WATCHUSEEK code and get 10% off
> 
> edit: PS. you can also get the round end links from them as well


Did you have to modify the fit on the end links to fit the SARB or did it fit out of the box?


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

Double Post


----------



## jaar (Mar 4, 2018)

ean10775 said:


> Did you have to modify the fit on the end links to fit the SARB or did it fit out of the box?


The curved end links are not solid, so you can fit them with no problem!


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

The SARB035 looks best in natural light on a full sunny day. I just had to share. Plus we can't let this thread fall off the front page...


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

Terry Lennox said:


> The SARB035 looks best in natural light on a full sunny day. I just had to share. Plus we can't let this thread fall off the front page...


I'm envious you got the bracelet to fit.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

Pulled the trigger on both....waiting patiently.

Though late, excited to be in this club.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

I took mine to a jeweler to have the bracelet sized correctly. I didn't feel like dealing with the pin and collar system, and with my poor eyesight figured I would break a collar. $15 to size it was money well spent.


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

Saw this in another thread on f2.
It seems to be a president style bracelet. 
Does anyone know where to get one of those? I really like the look.


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

Saw this in another thread on f2.
It seems to be a president style bracelet. 
Does anyone know where to get one of those? I really like the look.
View attachment 13137923


----------



## speeds (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

Pics from this past weekend. I have kept my 035 pristine after not being absolutely sure it was going to remain in my collection. I rarely wore it for the 2 months of ownership. However, I find myself liking it more and more as time passes. I won't be surprised if it remains a permanent piece in my collection.


----------



## Konsultdojan (May 15, 2018)

Hi! I just bought a seiko sarb033 from a friend and im more than happy about this piece! He lost a pin and a collar for the last link and I wonder if you guys know where i can buy it? Ive been searching everywhere without any success.


----------



## nodnod222 (Jun 17, 2017)

Sarb033










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Konsultdojan said:


> Hi! I just bought a seiko sarb033 from a friend and im more than happy about this piece! He lost a pin and a collar for the last link and I wonder if you guys know where i can buy it? Ive been searching everywhere without any success.


Have you tried a local jewler who sells Seikos? They usually have some on hand.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## IMMT (Feb 4, 2018)

So, I finally received my SARB035 today and... I’m disappointed.

I opened up the box and said to myself “that’s it?” I don’t know if it’s the Seiko strap or what, but it just looks so underwhelming in person, not like my SARB017, which absolutely popped out at me from the start.

I’ll have to look through this thread to see what it looks like on other straps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Edit: so I’m trying to change the metal strap for a leather one, and I’m having the hardest time removing the strap. Am I missing something? Shouldn’t it just be as simple as using a spring bar tool in the back?


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

IMMT said:


> So, I finally received my SARB035 today and... I'm disappointed.
> 
> I opened up the box and said to myself "that's it?" I don't know if it's the Seiko strap or what, but it just looks so underwhelming in person, not like my SARB017, which absolutely popped out at me from the start.
> 
> ...


Funny. I had the same reaction. My 017 was a "wow this is a keeper for sure!" While the 035 was "ooh, well thats neat".

However, the 035 has been slowly growing on me. I think it has the potential of getting to 017 level of appreciation.

Yep. The end links only allow for narrow spring bar tool, and the 035/033 springbars have wimpy flanges. Once I have the springbar in place I had to press hard and move it slowly to reduce risk of slip from flange.


----------



## IMMT (Feb 4, 2018)

KogKiller said:


> Funny. I had the same reaction. My 017 was a "wow this is a keeper for sure!" While the 035 was "ooh, well thats neat".
> 
> However, the 035 has been slowly growing on me. I think it has the potential of getting to 017 level of appreciation.
> 
> Yep. The end links only allow for narrow spring bar tool, and the 035/033 springbars have wimpy flanges. Once I have the springbar in place I had to press hard and move it slowly to reduce risk of slip from flange.


I finally managed to swap out the band for the SARB017's stock brown band, and it still didn't do anything for me.

Sadly, this ones a goner; putting this up for sale tomorrow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

jaar said:


> After two months with my 033 and with my wife wearing it half of the time, I decided to buy her the 035, and she's loving it! She likes to use it with a two-tone jubilee bracelet I got some weeks ago for the Alpinist
> 
> View attachment 13126473


Where did you get the jubilee bracelet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Don_Pedro (May 16, 2018)

Seikogi said:


> Saw this in another thread on f2.
> It seems to be a president style bracelet.
> Does anyone know where to get one of those? I really like the look.
> View attachment 13137923


Hello,

i found it on watchgecko!

when you found the bracelet, in the infobox is also a link where you can find curved endlinks.

i'm thinking to buy one too.


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

KogKiller said:


> Funny. I had the same reaction. My 017 was a "wow this is a keeper for sure!" While the 035 was "ooh, well thats neat".
> 
> However, the 035 has been slowly growing on me. I think it has the potential of getting to 017 level of appreciation.


Couldn't agree more. As I compare it to more and more watches the finishing on it really stands out - especially the sharp transitions from the polished to brushed surfaces. The dial doesn't wow me the way a sunray or texured dial does, but the 035 definitely has an understated elegance. I'm not going to say its my favorite watch, but every time I consider getting rid of it I end up appreciating something about it that ends up keeping it in the rotation.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Honeymoon with my Sarb033 still strong after 3 months


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

My first SARB033 shows up tomorrow. I say first because I went a little crazy and bough a used one here on WUS but also a new one at the same time. Oh and may also just win a bid for one on ebay. Like I said I went a little crazy so I sure hope I like the watch!  Pictures to follow with different straps.


----------



## KogKiller (Apr 15, 2013)

ean10775 said:


> Couldn't agree more. As I compare it to more and more watches the finishing on it really stands out - especially the sharp transitions from the polished to brushed surfaces. The dial doesn't wow me the way a sunray or texured dial does, but the 035 definitely has an understated elegance. I'm not going to say its my favorite watch, but every time I consider getting rid of it I end up appreciating something about it that ends up keeping it in the rotation.


That's my reasoning for appreciating the SARB035/033 so much now. At first glance it doesn't seem all that special, but the beauty about it is that the differences are in the details, execution, and design. Very much like the understated elegance. Hard to find at it's price point and above.

Take the Credor Eichi III for example. To the untrained eye it looks more boring than say a $300 Tissot or Hamilton. However, the details and execution are what makes it a $50k piece.


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

Tom Schneider said:


> My first SARB033 shows up tomorrow. I say first because I went a little crazy and bough a used one here on WUS but also a new one at the same time. Oh and may also just win a bid for one on ebay. Like I said I went a little crazy so I sure hope I like the watch!  Pictures to follow with different straps.


Ok so it looks like the prices are going crazy even on e-bay. I have a used '033 showing up this week with a new one from Japan shortly. Just happy to grab this icon!


----------



## IMMT (Feb 4, 2018)

Decided to keep my SARB035 but want to change the band out; can't decide on a Jubilee or another kind of strap, though...


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

Don_Pedro said:


> Hello,
> 
> i found it on watchgecko!
> 
> ...


Many thanks. I consider getting the bracelet, just a little bit worried about fitting the curved endlinks as it says they are generic for 20mm. It works on their photos but I am sure they are better at adjusting this than me


----------



## Seikogi (May 2, 2016)

Don_Pedro said:


> Hello,
> 
> i found it on watchgecko!
> 
> ...


Many thanks. I consider getting the bracelet, just a little bit worried about fitting the curved endlinks as it says they are generic for 20mm. It works on their photos but I am sure they are better at adjusting this than me


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

IMMT said:


> So, I finally received my SARB035 today and... I'm disappointed.
> 
> I opened up the box and said to myself "that's it?" I don't know if it's the Seiko strap or what, but it just looks so underwhelming in person, not like my SARB017, which absolutely popped out at me from the start.
> 
> ...


I also had the same reaction to the 35. I bought the 33 first and loved it. It's a keeper, but the 35 will be going back.

The 33 today on a Haveston nato. 








Yeah, I didn't notice I'd forgotten to set the date until after I took the pic and hit the road to work.)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

Prices on New are going nuts now. I'm kicking myself for not getting one about a month back on Amazon they were 319 for about a week.

So I decided better to move now before I'm paying 500 for one. I got an ok price and here's my new to me Sarb... it's in nice shape. I've been wearing it a few days and I'm digging it. It's really understated but great quality. No one will ever notice it ... great under the radar gentleman's watch.


----------



## Don_Pedro (May 16, 2018)

Seikogi said:


> Many thanks. I consider getting the bracelet, just a little bit worried about fitting the curved endlinks as it says they are generic for 20mm. It works on their photos but I am sure they are better at adjusting this than me


i'm a little bit worried about the non- solid end links.... it would be nice, if they would be solid!

on the other hand strapcode tells me since 3 (!!) years that "they are releasing an oyster strap for the sarb033/035 in a few months" - nothing happened until now.

hen i'm asking, they keep telling me the same lame strory again and again.

they making oysters for the alpinist, so they can't tell me its too cpmplicated to manage endlinks for the sarb... and many people want them... dont know whats wrong with strapcode...


----------



## Don_Pedro (May 16, 2018)

bbasch said:


> Prices on New are going nuts now. I'm kicking myself for not getting one about a month back on Amazon they were 319 for about a week.
> 
> So I decided better to move now before I'm paying 500 for one. I got an ok price and here's my new to me Sarb... it's in nice shape. I've been wearing it a few days and I'm digging it. It's really understated but great quality. No one will ever notice it ... great under the radar gentleman's watch.


i can feel you.

i bought one a year ago via amazon, with shipping to austria/europe it was about round 420 euros.

in a store in austria - if they have one (cause its a "japan only" model, they told me) - the watch is about 700 euros. they're crazy!


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## King8888 (Mar 4, 2018)

how come SARB033/035 price has gone up crazy? It is around 450 for a new one.


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

King8888 said:


> how come SARB033/035 price has gone up crazy? It is around 450 for a new one.


Discontinued about 3 months ago. Stock tightening up now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

Hadn't worn this beauty in a while since the warmer temps made my wrist too fat to wear it on the bracelet. I finally overcame my laziness and put it on a strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## King8888 (Mar 4, 2018)

nnahorski said:


> Discontinued about 3 months ago. Stock tightening up now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Wow, luckily I bought it early + the 15% ebay code.


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

For those of you interested in new bracelet options for the SARB033/035, I emailed Strapcode and they responded:

"This model is still under development and will be ready to release by mid of June."

Not sure which kind of bracelet they're referring to, but something is coming 
soon


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

IMMT said:


> Decided to keep my SARB035 but want to change the band out; can't decide on a Jubilee or another kind of strap, though...


I've been wearing mine on wool herringbone, vintage leather and perlon straps, but must say that the cheapo folded-link jubilee I just got really suits the watch - giving it a vintage datejust-y vibe. I really like it.


----------



## AdrianCol (Jul 22, 2006)

Just put mine on a strap with a Seiko buckle















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IMMT (Feb 4, 2018)

Ended up buying two straps for my SARB035: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01AS6PCBM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 and https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009K4M3X4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I may also buy a polished jubilee from Watchgecko with the curved endlinks. But, from what I've seen online, it looks like the SARB035 is best suited to leather straps and perlon bands.


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

........


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

RotorBoater said:


> For those of you interested in new bracelet options for the SARB033/035, I emailed Strapcode and they responded:
> 
> "This model is still under development and will be ready to release by mid of June."
> 
> ...


Nice! I'm one of those people who can't get the stock bracelet to fit due to lack of micro adjustment. A decent strapcode would be a godsend.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## donnor09 (Mar 3, 2018)

I've really been loving my 033 on a perlon. I keep thinking of putting it back on the bracelet since I love the look, but this combo can't be beat for hot Mississippi days.


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

I hesitated a lot between these two. Now I have both I can honestly say both are keepers !


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

donnor09 said:


> I've really been loving my 033 on a perlon. I keep thinking of putting it back on the bracelet since I love the look, but this combo can't be beat for hot Mississippi days.
> View attachment 13157839


Looks smashing!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorBoater (Mar 31, 2016)

sammers said:


> Nice! I'm one of those people who can't get the stock bracelet to fit due to lack of micro adjustment. A decent strapcode would be a godsend.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Yeah I'm not a big fan of the stock bracelet. I'm excited to see what they come out with!


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

AdrianCol said:


> Just put mine on a strap with a Seiko buckle
> View attachment 13154765
> 
> View attachment 13154767
> ...


Adrian ...where did you get that seiko oem deployant. I have been looking for one and its OOS everywhere. Any leads is appreciated.
Strap looks excellent on the 035. Just received my 035 and looking for strap+deployant.


----------



## Braad (Feb 16, 2017)

So, I joined the club and have bought... 3... 
Three Sarb035’s for my 3 groomsmen. Just waiting for delivery, unsure when that’ll be. Then thinking the bracelets will be replaced by leather straps for the big day


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Braad said:


> So, I joined the club and have bought... 3...
> Three Sarb035's for my 3 groomsmen. Just waiting for delivery, unsure when that'll be. Then thinking the bracelets will be replaced by leather straps for the big day


Great choice, I'd pick the cream dial over the black for the occasion as well


----------



## speeds (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

Had my 035 for 2 weeks now.
I was a bit underwhelmed when it arrived. I was looking forward to a white dial, but it is cream. Anyway, I tried to love it and yesterday put it on a dark brown leather strap, which buttered my muffin for 24 hours, but I cannot get over how yellowy, creamy the dial is. 
Every other 035 I see on here appears to have a white dial.
I do have a white dial watch and it is definitely washing machine white.
I also have a white/sliver dial Seiko which I love.
Is it my eyes or do I have the only yellowy, creamy dial.
Anyone else feel underwhelmed with their 035?


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

prinzaugsburg said:


> Had my 035 for 2 weeks now.
> I was a bit underwhelmed when it arrived. I was looking forward to a white dial, but it is cream. Anyway, I tried to love it and yesterday put it on a dark brown leather strap, which buttered my muffin for 24 hours, but I cannot get over how yellowy, creamy the dial is.
> Every other 035 I see on here appears to have a white dial.
> I do have a white dial watch and it is definitely washing machine white.
> ...


You're not the only one. I've tried and tried and tried to like mine, but to no avail. I've tried different straps and different colors and styles and types and no luck.

I was wearing mine the other day for the first time in a couple of months, hoping the warmer weather and a chocolate brown strap would warm me up to it. Nope. I will be listing for sale soon. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

I do love my 033 though and will not get rid of it unless I absolutely have to.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

nnahorski said:


> You're not the only one. I've tried and tried and tried to like mine, but to no avail. I've tried different straps and different colors and styles and types and no luck.
> 
> I was wearing mine the other day for the first time in a couple of months, hoping the warmer weather and a chocolate brown strap would warm me up to it. Nope. I will be listing for sale soon. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> ...


Thank you for your comments mahorski.
I have the 033 and love it, but I too think that the 035 will not stay.


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

nnahorski said:


> You're not the only one. I've tried and tried and tried to like mine, but to no avail. I've tried different straps and different colors and styles and types and no luck.
> 
> I was wearing mine the other day for the first time in a couple of months, hoping the warmer weather and a chocolate brown strap would warm me up to it. Nope. I will be listing for sale soon. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> 
> ...


Thank you for your comments mahorski.
I have the 033 and love it, but I too think that the 035 will not stay.


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

prinzaugsburg said:


> Had my 035 for 2 weeks now.
> I was a bit underwhelmed when it arrived. I was looking forward to a white dial, but it is cream. Anyway, I tried to love it and yesterday put it on a dark brown leather strap, which buttered my muffin for 24 hours, but I cannot get over how yellowy, creamy the dial is.
> Every other 035 I see on here appears to have a white dial.
> I do have a white dial watch and it is definitely washing machine white.
> ...


It definitely has some yellow tones to it. I think what you're seeing online is the effect photo editing/white balance has on the dial. I like the 035, but I didn't want a pure white dial watch as I think that look an be a bit too stark. I've found that in photos it looks like its incredibly versatile and looks great on so many straps, but in the metal that isn't the case. I have it on a jubilee bracelet at the moment, which has been the best look for it and I think I'll keep it there for the time being.


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

I've been on the fence it I "need" a 035. I already have two 033s that I'm really in to especially with how the personality changes different straps.


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

Tom Schneider said:


> I've been on the fence it I "need" a 035. I already have two 033s that I'm really in to especially with how the personality changes different straps.


If you want to know whether you should have stayed on one side of the fence or the other you can have mine lol.

I'm going to list mine soon and include a couple of straps I specifically bought for the watch.


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

ean10775 said:


> It definitely has some yellow tones to it. I think what you're seeing online is the effect photo editing/white balance has on the dial. I like the 035, but I didn't want a pure white dial watch as I think that look an be a bit too stark. I've found that in photos it looks like its incredibly versatile and looks great on so many straps, but in the metal that isn't the case. I have it on a jubilee bracelet at the moment, which has been the best look for it and I think I'll keep it there for the time being.


I do think you're right that (many times but not all) it is after image processing that gets the dial to look white. The type of lighting itself has a big impact on the appearance of the dial, which is pretty cool when you think about it (kind of like how the 035 almost appears deep brown in direct sunlight). With the 035, even in direct sunlight, there is a definite yellow hue to the dial but the subtle sunburst effect is really neat. I suppose I was disappointed because I really wanted a truly white dial and that's just not what the 035 is.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

nnahorski said:


> If you want to know whether you should have stayed on one side of the fence or the other you can have mine lol.
> 
> I'm going to list mine soon and include a couple of straps I specifically bought for the watch.


I also going to sell mine NIB... it is too yellowish for my taste !


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

link to a thread for those who "think" the sarb035 has a "yellow" hue,
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/sarb033-35-dial-colour-3282810.html

clearly not yellow, it is cream, this is yellow folks, the skx035


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

link to a thread for those who "think" the sarb035 has a "yellow" hue,

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/sarb033-35-dial-colour-3282810.html

The sarb035 is clearly not yellow, it's is cream, this is yellow folks, the skx035

View attachment 13161695


----------



## IMMT (Feb 4, 2018)

Just got the perlon strap for my SARB035, looks so much better than the bracelet









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IMMT (Feb 4, 2018)

ean10775 said:


> It definitely has some yellow tones to it. I think what you're seeing online is the effect photo editing/white balance has on the dial. I like the 035, but I didn't want a pure white dial watch as I think that look an be a bit too stark. I've found that in photos it looks like its incredibly versatile and looks great on so many straps, but in the metal that isn't the case. I have it on a jubilee bracelet at the moment, which has been the best look for it and I think I'll keep it there for the time being.


Cream colored, not yellow. In fact, I'm looking at my 035 right now and there isn't a drop of yellow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

.



gshock626 said:


>


The "Sexy Lady!" lyric from the Gangnam Style video comes to mind! :-!

- Thomas

.


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

IMMT said:


> Cream colored, not yellow. In fact, I'm looking at my 035 right now and there isn't a drop of yellow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I describe the color as parchment. Lifetime of painting has given me a catalog of color descriptions

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

Received the other day.









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

IMMT said:


> Just got the perlon strap for my SARB035, looks so much better than the bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have that same combo going right now. Looks like you're all set for summer 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pericolo (Dec 6, 2010)

jaar said:


> After two months with my 033 and with my wife wearing it half of the time, I decided to buy her the 035, and she's loving it! She likes to use it with a two-tone jubilee bracelet I got some weeks ago for the Alpinist
> 
> View attachment 13126473


What leather strap are you wearing on your sarb033?

Cheers!


----------



## iBlake (Jan 1, 2017)

Why did Seiko discontinued them


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

iBlake said:


> Why did Seiko discontinued them


Good question!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IMMT (Feb 4, 2018)

nyamoci said:


> I have that same combo going right now. Looks like you're all set for summer
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


I have a light brown strap from Hirsch that I just got in the mail yesterday. I'm gonna put it on and compare it to the grey perlon, but I have a feeling I'm going to be partial to the latter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

IMO brown leather looks better than perlon. The contrast is nice.


IMMT said:


> I have a light brown strap from Hirsch that I just got in the mail yesterday. I'm gonna put it on and compare it to the grey perlon, but I have a feeling I'm going to be partial to the latter.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

gshock626 said:


>


Fantastic picture. Those hands & indices. So Seiko! |>


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

prinzaugsburg said:


> Anyone else feel underwhelmed with their 035?


I returned the 35 I ordered. It just doesn't appeal to my eye the way the 33 does.

Since we all love pics...









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## donnor09 (Mar 3, 2018)

it just works. Dressed up, dressed down. Flip flops and a t shirt by the grill...


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

Palmettoman said:


> I returned the 35 I ordered. It just doesn't appeal to my eye the way the 33 does.
> 
> Since we all love pics...
> 
> ...


Love that NATO. Looks great. I've got mine on a NATO as well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tango Alpha (Apr 16, 2018)

The yellowish color described on that 035 to me isn’t so much of a yellow, but more of an ivory. No matter how you describe it though, sure would like nice on a chocolate brown leather strap.


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

You mean 035. 033 is black.


Tango Alpha said:


> The yellowish color described on that 033 to me isn't so much of a yellow, but more of an ivory. No matter how you describe it though, sure would like nice on a chocolate brown leather strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amplituder (Oct 29, 2016)

Having heard of Seiko discontinuing the SARB, I just had to grab one before their price goes through the roof. So managed to get one for 250gbp, and having worn it for the weekend, it's a really nice piece for it's price.
Out of the box, it's performing rather well. It's serial number indicates its manufacture date as November 2017, so hasn't been sitting idle for too long. Getting 310degrees of amplitude on full wind, and +5s/day average when wearing, which is very good. On timing machine it gives a solid +3 to +10s/day in various positions. With minimal beat error, 0.3ms at maximum.
Luckily for me, it's limited bracelet microadjustments were just enough to make it fit my wrist perfectly.

On negatives, factory assembly did miss a bit on the date change, as its changing now quarter to 12. Not a huge deal, but kinda sloppy. Also right away noticed a dust speck on the inside on the caseback glass. Again, not huge deal. Both of these are things I can correct whenever I can be bothered.
However, lume is bright, but it fades very quickly, and you can kinda feel the pricetag on the bracelet, it's not super nice, but its lightyears better than the typical stamped&folded sheet-metal links. Repeating what everyone else is saying, the "buckle-gap" is quite a bummer too.

Still, the general feel does resonate more of a "mid-range" watch feel. If this watch was Swiss, it'd be wearing a twice higher price tag. 
Had to take a "glam shot" of it too.


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

Amplituder said:


> Having heard of Seiko discontinuing the SARB, I just had to grab one before their price goes through the roof. So managed to get one for 250gbp, and having worn it for the weekend, it's a really nice piece for it's price.
> Out of the box, it's performing rather well. It's serial number indicates its manufacture date as November 2017, so hasn't been sitting idle for too long. Getting 310degrees of amplitude on full wind, and +5s/day average when wearing, which is very good. On timing machine it gives a solid +3 to +10s/day in various positions. With minimal beat error, 0.3ms at maximum.
> Luckily for me, it's limited bracelet microadjustments were just enough to make it fit my wrist perfectly.
> 
> ...


I love that dial. Makes me think I need the 35 to go with my 33.


----------



## Amplituder (Oct 29, 2016)

Premise said:


> I love that dial. Makes me think I need the 35 to go with my 33.


I have already so many dark blue and black dial watches that I have to expand my collection with some lighter ones, so hence why I went with the 035. Fortunately it seems to be the "less popular" option, so I could get it for much cheaper than the black one.


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

Yes you do. 


Premise said:


> I love that dial. Makes me think I need the 35 to go with my 33.


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## joelbny (Jan 9, 2012)

sammers said:


> Nice! I'm one of those people who can't get the stock bracelet to fit due to lack of micro adjustment. A decent strapcode would be a godsend.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I have the SARX035 which has a similar clasp without micro-adjustment, have you noticed that 2 of the half-links = slightly longer than 1 of the full size links?

So if too tight, try replacing a full link with 2 half links, and if too loose, try replacing 2 half links with a full link.

Kind of a pain but better than nothing.


----------



## Redfury (Apr 30, 2017)

I have a 033. Love the watch, but I feel the see through caseback is unnecessary because the movement isn’t really decorated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

Am I mad? I already own a white-faced Grand Seiko quartz - SBGX059 below - but I'm irrationally drawn to the the SARB035. There's something about the SARB which is calling me. The fact that it's discontinued isn't helping either.


----------



## Amplituder (Oct 29, 2016)

anaplian said:


> Am I mad? I already own a white-faced Grand Seiko quartz - SBGX059 below - but I'm irrationally drawn to the the SARB035. There's something about the SARB which is calling me. The fact that it's discontinued isn't helping either.
> 
> View attachment 13174069


Yeah, one of the reasons I got the SARB was the fact that it shares some of the design of GS. SARX series would be even more like GS, but I'm a bit hesistant with its 41mm size, plus the 055 is in Titanium, with somesort of coating, so I can only imagine refurbishing the case and bracelet could be a huge pain in the butt. SARX033 would be in steel, but that one then has those chemically blued hands that I'm not super keen on...


----------



## King8888 (Mar 4, 2018)

anaplian said:


> Am I mad? I already own a white-faced Grand Seiko quartz - SBGX059 below - but I'm irrationally drawn to the the SARB035. There's something about the SARB which is calling me. The fact that it's discontinued isn't helping either.
> 
> View attachment 13174069


Wow, SARB035 looks the same as your GS.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

anaplian said:


> Am I mad? I already own a white-faced Grand Seiko quartz - SBGX059 below - but I'm irrationally drawn to the the SARB035. There's something about the SARB which is calling me. The fact that it's discontinued isn't helping either.


Your GS Quartz doesn't have luminous hands/indices which is one reason to add the 35. Another is that the 35 is an auto, with GS autos going for thousands of $$$$ rather than a few hundred for the SARB. But don't expect GS detailing, for example, the second hand on mine isn't as nicely finished as on my GS Quartz'es. But that's a quibble. The SARB is comparable to a modern-day Lord Matic. That's they way I recommend you think about it.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

anaplian said:


> Am I mad? I already own a white-faced Grand Seiko quartz - SBGX059 below - but I'm irrationally drawn to the the SARB035. There's something about the SARB which is calling me. The fact that it's discontinued isn't helping either.
> 
> View attachment 13174069


You are not mad. Don't tell anyone, but I own the GS snowflake and I still bought the SARB033 when I heard it was being discontinued. And I LOVE it!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## King8888 (Mar 4, 2018)

I am thinking of selling both of my sarb033/035. I like the design and look but too bad, I am not used to automatic watch. I have handwind them if I didnt wear them for 1 day. I think some of us would do same mistake before buying an automatic watch.


----------



## King8888 (Mar 4, 2018)

I am thinking of selling both of my sarb033/035. I like the design and look but too bad, I am not used to automatic watch. I have handwind them if I didnt wear them for 1 day. I think some of us would do same mistake before buying an automatic watch.


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

banderor said:


> Your GS Quartz doesn't have luminous hands/indices which is one reason to add the 35. Another is that the 35 is an auto, with GS autos going for thousands of $$$$ rather than a few hundred for the SARB. But don't expect GS detailing, for example, the second hand on mine isn't as nicely finished as on my GS Quartz'es. But that's a quibble. The SARB is comparable to a modern-day Lord Matic. That's they way I recommend you think about it.


Yeah, I suspect that part of the appeal of the SARB is that it *doesn't* have GS-level finishing - so I wouldn't be so worried about ruining the Grand Seiko's awesome zaratsu polishing through everyday wear and tear.


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

Duplicate post


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

anaplian said:


> Am I mad? I already own a white-faced Grand Seiko quartz - SBGX059 below - but I'm irrationally drawn to the the SARB035. There's something about the SARB which is calling me. The fact that it's discontinued isn't helping either.
> 
> View attachment 13174069


You're mad! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

joelbny said:


> I have the SARX035 which has a similar clasp without micro-adjustment, have you noticed that 2 of the half-links = slightly longer than 1 of the full size links?
> 
> So if too tight, try replacing a full link with 2 half links, and if too loose, try replacing 2 half links with a full link.
> 
> Kind of a pain but better than nothing.


Many thanks, I will see if I can source some half links.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## muyah (May 29, 2018)

I wasn't sure where to ask this so I hope here's okay, but does anyone know of a place where I can still get a SARB033 for less than 350 euros? I was about to order it from shoppinginjapan.net for 388 USD when they raised their price as well.. So, am I out of luck?


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

This cheapo jubilee bracelet has taken the Sarb035 from a watch I merely appreciated to a watch that I absolutely love wearing. Now I need to find another watch with 20mm lugs for all the nice straps I have that are gathering dust.

Untitled by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

I too have a cheap jubilee strap that I'll try out soon before I move on to some more expensive leather straps.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

any word from strapcode?


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

Nevermind


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

Sarb033 sporting the brown leather strap, one of my favourite combo


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

JLS36 said:


> any word from strapcode?


Should they come out with a jubilee for the Sarb033/035 I would buy it in an instant.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

ean10775 said:


> This cheapo jubilee bracelet has taken the Sarb035 from a watch I merely appreciated to a watch that I absolutely love wearing. Now I need to find another watch with 20mm lugs for all the nice straps I have that are gathering dust.
> 
> Untitled by Eric, on Flickr


Can you share info re the bracelet?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

warsh said:


> Can you share info re the bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Its a Debeer 20mm folded link jubilee that I picked up on Amazon for $20. I don't even notice the gaps in the endlinks unless I'm really looking closely, although clearly it shows up in photos. I didn't try to bend them at all so this is how they fit out of the box.


----------



## barihunk (Jul 2, 2012)

anaplian said:


> Am I mad? I already own a white-faced Grand Seiko quartz - SBGX059 below - but I'm irrationally drawn to the the SARB035. There's something about the SARB which is calling me. The fact that it's discontinued isn't helping either.
> 
> View attachment 13174069


Not mad. They're completely different beasts Firstly the 035 is also cream dialed and not white (in my books a huge plus). It's not finished quite as well as a GS but at 1/10th The price it is an objectively nicely finished piece (excluding the somewhat dull movement finshing.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

What do you think? It’s not a diver but I wouldn’t hesitate to jump in the pool with its 100m rating. I kind of like the combo.


----------



## grovester (Apr 11, 2018)

Not a fan but that's just me. The watch is very dress and the strap is too casual.


----------



## Amplituder (Oct 29, 2016)

Reminds me that I need to throw mine into the air-tester, to see how true its 10bar/100meter rating is.
Still, with a non-screw down crown, I wouldn't get too reckless with it.


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

grovester said:


> Not a fan but that's just me. The watch is very dress and the strap is too casual.


I tend to agree, but to each his own. I think this watch works on leather, perlon, fabric or with a bracelet. I don't care for it on a NATO or rubber as its not a terribly sporty watch. That still leaves plenty of options though.


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

anaplian said:


> Am I mad? I already own a white-faced Grand Seiko quartz - SBGX059 below - but I'm irrationally drawn to the the SARB035. There's something about the SARB which is calling me. The fact that it's discontinued isn't helping either.
> 
> View attachment 13174069


So, I've just ordered a SARB035. It looks like it's a good looking, robust, perfectly proportioned, well-made unpretentious watch - perfect for everyday wear. I knew I'd regret it if I didn't buy one before new stock ran out.

Pictures will follow when it arrives in a couple of weeks...


----------



## Amplituder (Oct 29, 2016)

anaplian said:


> So, I've just ordered a SARB035. It looks like it's a good looking, robust, perfectly proportioned, well-made unpretentious watch - perfect for everyday wear. I knew I'd regret it if I didn't buy one before new stock ran out.
> 
> Pictures will follow when it arrives in a couple of weeks...


Yeah, so far worn it for a week and it really feels like an all-around-average, casual wear watch that can be at the same time somewhat formal, yet sporty depending on the situation.
I guess it's biggest weakspot is it's bracelet really. Like I said earlier, the solid links aren't super high quality, but what can one expect from for a watch in that pricerange. Also noticed that the bracelet endpiece fitting to case can be pretty varying, for me it has some gap there, kinda letting the endpiece shift around and look sloppy.


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

ean10775 said:


> I tend to agree, but to each his own. I think this watch works on leather, perlon, fabric or with a bracelet. I don't care for it on a NATO or rubber as its not a terribly sporty watch. That still leaves plenty of options though.


Yeah I took it off the borea-frane. Now it's on mesh. I like this more. Even though it's a dressy watch, I still consider it somewhat sporty too. Does this work better?


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

I think it looks great on the factory oyster. I don't know what all the criticism is about. The only part I dislike is the gap in the clasp when closed, and that is the only thing I can ..... about on my SARB033 and 035.

I have worn them ion all sorts of leather and perlons , and they all looked good, but the bracelet is king. If strapcode has the Jubilee available I plan on being in line for one.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

aguila9 said:


> I think it looks great on the factory oyster. I don't know what all the criticism is about. The only part I dislike is the gap in the clasp when closed, and that is the only thing I can ..... about on my SARB033 and 035.
> 
> I have worn them ion all sorts of leather and persons, and they all looked good, but the bracelet is king. If strapcode has the Jubilee available I plan on being in line for one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


I think it just comes down to preference. I'm a bracelet guy so I agree 100%. My SARB033 is so comfortable on the bracelet and it's the best Seiko bracelet I've owned. I guess I'm just not into straps. My collection is mostly Diver's and I prefer metal bracelets on those over rubber straps or NATOs.

I do think they look good on a leather strap but it makes the SARB a bit too dressy for my liking (even in a suit).


----------



## Braad (Feb 16, 2017)

So "my" triplets turned up... a damn shame I don't get to wear them. All three have the 6r15D in them. Very happy with the quality, it's like the plain jane girl next door. The more you look, the more nice things you see


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

Love the 033 on leather.









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

I also think it looks good on the oem bracelet or leather (tan to dark brown) period. Now I have not worn it on anything besides that, so not sure how other options look in person. But nothing I have seen in pictures on here besides bracelet and leather has inspired me at all. It’s a dressier watch just don’t get the nato and perlon, just my opinion.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amplituder (Oct 29, 2016)

Put my Sarb into the air-tester, with specs of -0.7bar underpressure and 10bar overpressure. Watch passed with no problems at all. So at least that part has been proven to be right.


----------



## captaincaveman79 (Feb 19, 2012)

Amplituder said:


> Put my Sarb into the air-tester, with specs of -0.7bar underpressure and 10bar overpressure. Watch passed with no problems at all. So at least that part has been proven to be right.


I've swam in my 100m rated push-pull crown Seiko 5 multiple times with no issues. I have no doubts at all with Seiko WR claims and will one day wear the sarb at the pool this summer.


----------



## Emsflyer84 (Jan 19, 2016)

Hey all, I just bought a used 035 which I LOVE. problem is, the link pins on the stock bracelet are too loose for my liking. Just from wearing the watch, they start to come out of the links. Once even came all the way out and the bracelet fell apart. 

I think someone tried to remove the pins in the past with a tool that was slightly glbigger then the holes in the links, causing the holes to expand a bit. 

Any idea where I can find a replacement bracelet for this watch? Thanks!


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

Emsflyer84 said:


> Hey all, I just bought a used 035 which I LOVE. problem is, the link pins on the stock bracelet are too loose for my liking. Just from wearing the watch, they start to come out of the links. Once even came all the way out and the bracelet fell apart.
> 
> I think someone tried to remove the pins in the past with a tool that was slightly glbigger then the holes in the links, causing the holes to expand a bit.
> 
> Any idea where I can find a replacement bracelet for this watch? Thanks!


If you can wait I believe that Strapcode are developing a bracelet for the SARB033/35. Maybe wear it on leather in the meantime?


----------



## Amplituder (Oct 29, 2016)

Emsflyer84 said:


> Hey all, I just bought a used 035 which I LOVE. problem is, the link pins on the stock bracelet are too loose for my liking. Just from wearing the watch, they start to come out of the links. Once even came all the way out and the bracelet fell apart.
> 
> I think someone tried to remove the pins in the past with a tool that was slightly glbigger then the holes in the links, causing the holes to expand a bit.
> 
> Any idea where I can find a replacement bracelet for this watch? Thanks!


Seiko and Orient often uses link pins with small somewhat weak collet type tubes, which don't hold onto the pins as securely as proper pin and tube systems. So I'm not surprised if theyd start falling out after a while. 035 is after all a rather old model already, have you looked at what it's serial number starts with? That would be it's year of production.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Emsflyer84 said:


> Hey all, I just bought a used 035 which I LOVE. problem is, the link pins on the stock bracelet are too loose for my liking. Just from wearing the watch, they start to come out of the links. Once even came all the way out and the bracelet fell apart.
> 
> I think someone tried to remove the pins in the past with a tool that was slightly glbigger then the holes in the links, causing the holes to expand a bit.
> 
> Any idea where I can find a replacement bracelet for this watch? Thanks!


It seems the "collars" are missing, mine is rock solid.

https://www.google.com/search?q=sei...UICygC&biw=1429&bih=917#imgrc=A_GZAnG29X4fOM:


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Like mentioned above, look to see if the collars are present. The bracelet itself doesn't retain the pins so if the wrong tool was used then the collar suffered the damage. Although the bracelet may be a bit more rattley. I would heed the above advice and wait for strapcode to come out with bracelet, Seiko would be an expensive option unless you go used.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## bbasch (Feb 13, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donnor09 (Mar 3, 2018)

Anyone see the watch gecko post of a SARB035 with one of their braclets on instagram today?

can't seem to get the link to embed but you can find it below (or maybe someone can help me out)


__
http://instagr.am/p/BjnLA-aHVTE/


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

donnor09 said:


> Anyone see the watch gecko post of a SARB035 with one of their braclets on instagram today?
> 
> can't seem to get the link to embed but you can find it below (or maybe someone can help me out)
> 
> ...


Thanks! Just ordered mine

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kennkez (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

donnor09 said:


> Anyone see the watch gecko post of a SARB035 with one of their braclets on instagram today?
> 
> can't seem to get the link to embed but you can find it below (or maybe someone can help me out)
> 
> ...


Looks nice. The SARB035 really benefits from a bracelet with some polished elements, whether that be a jubilee or something like this.


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

I am planning to get a Sarb035. I have 7.5 inch wrist so I would be thankful if someone with similar wrist size can post a few photos of their beloved 035...
Cheers!

Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

My 033 on my 7.5' wrist if that's any use.














martyluvswatches said:


> I am planning to get a Sarb035. I have 7.5 inch wrist so I would be thankful if someone with similar wrist size can post a few photos of their beloved 035...
> Cheers!
> 
> Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

Not the best of pictures but will sure help you get an idea of the sarb on a 7.5inch wrist. Have no second thoughts, get either of the sarbs. The are just beautiful.


martyluvswatches said:


> I am planning to get a Sarb035. I have 7.5 inch wrist so I would be thankful if someone with similar wrist size can post a few photos of their beloved 035...
> Cheers!
> 
> Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

ksrao_74 said:


> Not the best of pictures but will sure help you get an idea of the sarb on a 7.5inch wrist. Have no second thoughts, get either of the sarbs. The are just beautiful.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Yes they are!

If not asking too much, post a photo from little further distance (0.5m or so)

Thank you and kind regards,
M

Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

martyluvswatches said:


> Yes they are!
> 
> If not asking too much, post a photo from little further distance (0.5m or so)
> 
> ...


Absolutely. Here you go.









Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

Thank you. I ll go with the creamy 035, got enough blackies at collection

Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff_T (Jan 24, 2014)

martyluvswatches said:


> I am planning to get a Sarb035. I have 7.5 inch wrist so I would be thankful if someone with similar wrist size can post a few photos of their beloved 035...
> Cheers!
> 
> Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


Don't have any photos handy but be aware that you could be right on the maximum size of the bracelet. My wrist is about 7.5" and at times the bracelet is a bit tight too tight with no links removed.


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

I ll be aware if that. Luckily, I wear all my watches on leather, nato, canvas, sailcloth,...

Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

Still loving this on the jubilee. If I had discovered this watch/band combo earlier I could have saved myself a lot of money!

Untitled by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

Is it a standard 20mm seiko Jubilee, right?


ean10775 said:


> Still loving this on the jubilee. If I had discovered this watch/band combo earlier I could have saved myself a lot of money!
> 
> Untitled by Eric, on Flickr


Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

Fabrizio_Morini said:


> Is it a standard 20mm seiko Jubilee, right?
> 
> Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


No, its a Debeer 20mm folded link jubilee


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

Thank you


ean10775 said:


> No, its a Debeer 20mm folded link jubilee


Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

I joined the club about a week ago after my SARB033 showed up that I got from the sales forum. When I first opened it I was initially under-impressed just because of the size (I was wearing my 45mm Deep Blue at the time, so I am sure that didn't help). After a few days of getting used to the smaller size I have fallen in love with it though! I am not a fan of the stock bracelet due to the large clasp gap and the lack of adjustment, so I bought myself a genuine ostrich leather band off amazon ($38 from "real leather creations") and it looks great!














(Sorry for the low quality pic)

I have cheap $10 cork strap I got on Etsy that is on its way from Portugal that I will post pictures when it gets here. No tracking number though, so I have no idea when that will be.


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

duplicate post


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Jeff_T said:


> Don't have any photos handy but be aware that you could be right on the maximum size of the bracelet. My wrist is about 7.5" and at times the bracelet is a bit tight too tight with no links removed.


I had to order an extra link when I received my SARB033. I ended up getting three. One for the 33 and one for the 35 and an extra just in case. 8.125 inch wrist here.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

badgerracer said:


> I joined the club about a week ago after my SARB033 showed up that I got from the sales forum. When I first opened it I was initially under-impressed just because of the size (I was wearing my 45mm Deep Blue at the time, so I am sure that didn't help). After a few days of getting used to the smaller size I have fallen in love with it though! I am not a fan of the stock bracelet due to the large clasp gap and the lack of adjustment, so I bought myself a genuine ostrich leather band off amazon ($38 from "real leather creations") and it looks great!
> View attachment 13200425
> 
> View attachment 13200427
> ...


Ok, so update for everyone: If anyone is interested in buying this strap off of amazon, it seems really nice and I would recommend, EXCEPT the spring bars that come with the watch wont come off. They do not have the little ring for the spring bar removal tool, and as a result I spent an hour trying to get it off (broke 3 cheap spring bar removal tools in the process) and now I am thinking I will need to use a wire cutter to just cut them off before using the spring bars that came with the watch.

I am a big fan of the YouTube channel "Just One More Watch" and in there he often says to replace the spring bars that come with a watch/strap with the best ones you can find. I have now learned the hard way why


----------



## Amplituder (Oct 29, 2016)

badgerracer said:


> Ok, so update for everyone: If anyone is interested in buying this strap off of amazon, it seems really nice and I would recommend, EXCEPT the spring bars that come with the watch wont come off. They do not have the little ring for the spring bar removal tool, and as a result I spent an hour trying to get it off (broke 3 cheap spring bar removal tools in the process) and now I am thinking I will need to use a wire cutter to just cut them off before using the spring bars that came with the watch.
> 
> I am a big fan of the YouTube channel "Just One More Watch" and in there he often says to replace the spring bars that come with a watch/strap with the best ones you can find. I have now learned the hard way why


Yeah, those are collarless springbars meant for drilled-through lugs. Wirecutters might be the only way to get them off.


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

Hey all,

I've been wearing my beloved 033 quite a bit this week. I picked up a Hirsch Liberty strap in a deep chocolate brown and it's one of my favorite combos so far.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

nnahorski said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I've been wearing my beloved 033 quite a bit this week. I picked up a Hirsch Liberty strap in a deep chocolate brown and it's one of my favorite combos so far.
> 
> ...


Just got the dark brown liberty strap today (from the 15% ebay coupon). Already have the honey brown one which looks great on the 033. These straps are fantastic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

Well, my new SARB035 arrived a couple of days ago...










A few first impressions:

- it's a fabulous value watch for the money. 
- the bracelet is of reasonable quality but I'm unlucky that my wrist size doesn't permit ideal fit. Not the end of the world as I never intended to regularly wear it on the bracelet. It sings on a brown strap IMO. 
- the legibility in low light and bright outdoor light is slightly disappointing. I was hoping for an improvement in legibility over my white face, silver hands GS - however the SARB's hands do tend to blend in to the dial a little too much for me. It's fine in a well-lit office environment but at home in early evening it gets a bit tricky. 
- aside from the white dial GS I also own a black-dial Omega AT 8500. This is a very similar watch to the SARB033 - albeit with much better finishing. Finish aside I think that the SARB holds its own against the AT. The SARB is better proportioned (thinner) and has a better executed date window. 
- I'd prefer a solid case back - I'm not wild about them on watches with well finished movements and although the SARB's movement looks OK I don't think it merits an exhibition case back.

All-in-all I'd say the SARB is a really solid everyday watch. I'm not sure whether it's a keeper for me - largely due to the legibility.


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

Tnx for impressions.

What is your wrist size?And can you post a few photos from more distance (0.5m or so)



anaplian said:


> Well, my new SARB035 arrived a couple of days ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Stoczi (Jun 9, 2018)

Hi everybody,

I am new in watchuseek forum.
After a long hesitation I bought a Seiko SARB035. You helped me to make decision with this forum. Thank you for this.
I am totally satisfied with my new watch. It is better in live, than I hoped. It is a perfect, conservative style EDC watch for me.

Stoczi


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Stoczi said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> I am new in watchuseek forum.
> After a long hesitation I bought a Seiko SARB035. You helped me to make decision with this forum. Thank you for this.
> ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fx2243 (Jun 12, 2017)

(Quote-donnor09, Anyone see the watch gecko post of a SARB035 with one of their braclets on instagram today?)

Hi all,

I've been a bit of a lurker around this forum but thought I'd share my 033 with this bracelet.

I filed the straight end links to fit the stock end links, it's not perfect but I think it looks pretty good. I'll see if I can make it look better at some point.

Cheers! (Guinness Hop House in the background)




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prinzaugsburg (Jan 1, 2015)

Off with the dark brown Lizard and on with the Milanese for that Jude Law look in The Talented Mr. Ripley 
38mm on a 7 1/2 " wrist.
Still unsure about the cream dial. Wish it was white


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

martyluvswatches said:


> Tnx for impressions.
> 
> What is your wrist size?And can you post a few photos from more distance (0.5m or so)


My wrist is 6.75"

Here's a quick shot at a longer distance:


----------



## cowslinger (Feb 5, 2013)

I own them both because they each have a different role in my wardrobe. The SARBs are my dress watches, and I need a different watch for brown shoes and for black shoes. I've read recently that the rule of the shoes and belt (and for me the watch strap) all being the same color is no longer absolute, but I can't bring myself to do it. I know that the 033 works well with both black and brown straps as a lot of photos on this thread have shown, but I don't want to be popping two-piece straps on and off every time I wear a different suit, one-piece straps are too informal for the role these watches are playing, and I love how the 035 looks on that brown strap I swapped off of my SARG005.


----------



## fagyalllo (Apr 26, 2015)




----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Fabulous ^ |>


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Shame on Seiko that dismissed this jewel without offering a real substitute.


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

Fantastic, that Sarb035 with longer lugs doesnt look all that smaller compared to Tuna which is what worried me. I have a baby tuna and thought of getting SARB035 or 017 but always felt that are gonna be too small...


fagyalllo said:


> View attachment 13212659
> 
> View attachment 13212661
> 
> ...


Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## WilsonEng (Jun 13, 2018)

New to the forum, SARB035 arrived today! I had been weighing up between a 033 and 035 (the 017 didn't pass the partner test), as an upgrade from a beat up pulsar chronograph I've been wearing for 13yrs. Would have loved the SARX055 but at almost 3x the price it can be something to upgrade to at a later date if I so wish. Also, as is the current fashion I'm a fan of the styling of "minimalist/Bauhaus style" watches of current, and was considering a Visodate as an alternative until I realised the SARB's were being discontinued. After finding most reputable retailers Out Of Stock, remaining 033's $100AUD premium over the 035, I eventually found an eBay seller with a reasonable price (not yet increased), positive feedback and what appeared to be genuine products in box so I took a gamble. A few hours after my purchase, the seller increased their price *significantly*, made it Just In Time in true JDM fashion 

Comments and initial impressions:
- 1 week delivery with tracking over a long weekend, fortunately was not held up by customs.
- Beware importing watches: seller's indicated value was not particularly accurate despite being well below my countries cut-off for import taxes etc. If you're ordering something below the cut-off it may be worthwhile to request the seller to be honest to avoid potential issues with Customs, I'm not familiar with buyer responsibility under these circumstances but would recommend being more thorough than I was.
- Finishing is nice (some very minor chapter ring misalignment ~0.1-0.2mm that's barely noticeable, had the more astute owners not suggested this was a common trait I would not have stuck my face right up to the dial and noticed it...thanks guys)
- "New" 6R15D revision movement (not that anyone knows the difference between C and D revisions...?)
- Appears to have finer brushing on the case than others on this forum (closer match to the bracelet, but less striking against the polished parts)
- Wears small compared to the pictures, bracelet is not very large 
- Beware if you have a large wrist as the braceley may not fit without extra links! I wouldn't have assumed I have a large wrist as my other watches have 1-3 spare links.
- The bracelet catches the light more than videos/pictures suggest and the brushing gives the links a more rounded appearance. Although it's a rather plain bracelet it's still attractive and matches the understated elegance of the watch.
- I only used 1 microadjust without removing links and its just barely larger than my other watch bracelet. I'm not going to remove any links based on others stating that it can be hard to find the sweet spot. Slightly too large is better for me as my wrists tend to vary throughout the day and swell slightly when walking etc.
- Very pretty watch, not overly masculine, ties into an understated elegant dressy appearance. The 033 with black dial, other models with sharper lugs, or the larger SARX/Presage models may be ideal if this isn't your style. I'm expecting a brown leather strap will break up the elegance a bit by dressing the watch down into a more "smart casual" appearance
- Dial is an attractive eggshell white with indoor lighting, not overly yellow, although it's overcast so I can't compare it in daylight. It's difficult to tell whether the finish on the dial is flat, it has a slight reflective nature, too subtle to call a sunburst effect and not visible in most pictures. Perhaps this visual effect is actually the sapphire crystal?
- My initial advice would be to ignore those who say they returned or sold theirs as it's "too yellow" - they probably didn't do adequate research and were expecting a white dial. To my "young" eyes, it's a somewhat "vintage" appearance which ties in to the classic styling of the watch, and was exactly what I was expecting/hoping to receive (no thanks to the slight fear instilled by reading mixed reports)
- The gap in the clasp is the only minor design flaw which lets down the bracelet, I have no idea why they aligned the inner wrist side instead of the outside. In saying that, for the price of the watch it's a great bracelet, and is FAR better than the hollow link friction pin bracelet I've been wearing for over 10yrs. It's more than par for the course, and picking flaws relative to bracelets on more expensive models is a moot point. At the price point of the SARB range, the included bracelet represents fantastic value (ask the 017 owners how much they have paid on top of the original purchase price in order to fit a similar genuine bracelet). It would be nice if the inner links had polished edges like the SARX to dress it up a bit, but Seiko have to make their more expensive models attractive somehow!
- Seiko got the lume perfect in my opinion. This watch will be my "all rounder", dressed up or down as requried. The lume blends in to the watch face and the average person would not know it was there, however when illuminated it has just enough presence that the watch will be legible after hours when out and about.
- Sapphire is a smudge magnet, any tips?

I decided to whip out the travel camera (Canon 700D) and take a quick gratuitous hand-held pic after unboxing. I sincerely apologise if the attachment doesn't work - I'm new more of a forum stalker than poster!


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

Well that was helpful. I still didnt pull the trigger cause I am worried with the size. I mostly wear my baby tuna (47mm) and recraft model SRPC13 (44mm), also find my SKX (42mm) to be just on the edge of being small. This SARB035 is 38mm dressy piece, but has longer lugs (compared to tuna or lugless recraft) so I still cannot make up my mind. I woild be thankful for your thiughts; also would be thankful if anyone with arround 7.5 inch wrist can post a few photos (from longer distance, half a meter or so)
Tnx

Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## WilsonEng (Jun 13, 2018)

You may be better off just buying it and then selling it on as the price is rising rapidly (although there may be many others planning to do the same).

Here's a close on wrist shot and one as far as I could reach - I apologise, phone camera didn't want to focus.

Any smaller and I wouldn't wear it, in fact it already feels small to me. If there was a ~40mm version exactly the same I would probably choose it over this (and as such, I'm amazed at the number of persons upset by the general increase in size over the Seiko range from 38-40mm).

For reference, my partner has a quartz Citizen of a similar style and practically the same size which suits her wrist (apart from the original bracelet which has no movement once sized down). I have also noted that there are several men on this thread who wear a 033 and have gifted a 035 to their wife. With the current fashion/sizing, 38mm seems to be at the large end for females and the small end for males.


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

sblantipodi said:


> Shame on Seiko that dismissed this jewel without offering a real substitute.


These watches will be available for another year or two on ebay at least. The supplies doesnt seem to be going down.


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

Prices arent going up rapidly. Its settled down after the initial rush.


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

Put the SARB035 on a watch timer last night and was shocked to see that it's running at +0.9 seconds per day! I don't require that level of precision in my life, but find it impressive nonetheless.


----------



## WilsonEng (Jun 13, 2018)

situ said:


> Prices aren't going up rapidly. Its settled down after the initial rush.


Just over a week ago, a somewhat "legitimate" grey market seller was advertising ~445AUD (~325USD). Now the same seller is advertising ~525AUD (~397USD).

That's a significant increase in the last week. Also, the more respected grey market sellers (Seiya, Long Island Watches, etc) are all out of stock. Late 2017 I could find <300USD prices easily.


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

WilsonEng said:


> Just over a week ago, a somewhat "legitimate" grey market seller was advertising ~445AUD (~325USD). Now the same seller is advertising ~525AUD (~397USD).
> 
> That's a significant increase in the last week. Also, the more respected grey market sellers (Seiya, Long Island Watches, etc) are all out of stock. Late 2017 I could find <300USD prices easily.


I got by ebay prices.


----------



## WilsonEng (Jun 13, 2018)

I just resized my bracelet by taking out a link, changing the micro adjustment, then putting the link back in.

I used a bunch of "tools" that were already in the living room:
- An awl with a fine tip (a drawing pin/tack would do the same job)
- The SIM card removal tool from an iPhone
- A small pair of tweezers from a Victorinox pocket knife
- A small pair of pliers with tape over the tips (a good set of metal tweezers would suffice for both)

I kept the watch face down on a tissue, pushed the pins in the direction of the arrow with the awl, then used the SIM tool to push the pin the rest of the way. The pin and collars were very simple to work with, as the collar remained in the CENTRE of links due to keeping the watch horizontal (beware, youtube videos may show a slightly different arrangement). I removed AND inserted the pins (which don't have a "head" on them like other seiko designs) in the direction of the arrow (there are instructions that show both options online, however there's nothing in the Seiko manual with the watch). The pins seems just as secure in the links I touched compared to the others, so I assume it's fine.

Long story short, the pin and collar system used on the SARB035/033 seems perfectly simple to me. No need for special tools if you're mindful, and the only way I imagine you can screw it up is if you expect it to be a one piece friction pin and lose the collar from the centre of the link.


----------



## Sevenor (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi, this is my first posting so I hope you guys can lend me a hand.
I just received a Seiko SARB033 which I had ordered directly from Japan. From what I gathered online, serial number of Seiko watches consists of six digit number but mine starts with two alphabets followed by four digits. Do I need to be concerned? TQ!


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

Sevenor said:


> Hi, this is my first posting so I hope you guys can lend me a hand.
> I just received a Seiko SARB033 which I had ordered directly from Japan. From what I gathered online, serial number of Seiko watches consists of six digit number but mine starts with two alphabets followed by four digits. Do I need to be concerned? TQ!


 Got a picture?


----------



## WilsonEng (Jun 13, 2018)

Look on the case back, there should be 6 numbers stamped on the outer rim (they should appear different to the other markings, not as straight)

If you have something different please post a pic.


----------



## magoblanco (Dec 22, 2015)

Just picked up this 033 last week 
Brand new off eBay for $405 
Spent more than I wanted to but after I put it on the wrist I said is worth it!


----------



## CS-MTM (Jun 5, 2018)

Just got my Sarb033 and I love it! Was really worried that it's going to be too small but the size is perfect. 
Only one concern that I'd like some help clearing up.
I spent a good minute or 2 manually winding the watch after the unboxing but the second hand would not start ticking. At this point i was freaking out and convinced i have a defective watch. After i calmed down a little bit, i gave the watch a few shakes and it started ticking. My question is, is this case with all sarbs? Does manual winding simply charge the watch while autamatic winding is required for kick off? Or do I have a problem. My bambino 'kicks off' with just a few winds so i assumed this would be the case here as well. Appreciate any insight and sorry for the lengthy post. Thank you.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

CS-MTM said:


> Just got my Sarb033 and I love it! Was really worried that it's going to be too small but the size is perfect.
> Only one concern that I'd like some help clearing up.
> I spent a good minute or 2 manually winding the watch after the unboxing but the second hand would not start ticking. At this point i was freaking out and convinced i have a defective watch. After i calmed down a little bit, i gave the watch a few shakes and it started ticking. My question is, is this case with all sarbs? Does manual winding simply charge the watch while autamatic winding is required for kick off? Or do I have a problem. My bambino 'kicks off' with just a few winds so i assumed this would be the case here as well. Appreciate any insight and sorry for the lengthy post. Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


The winding should get it started. Under normal circumstances I would recommend to return it but considering its increased difficulty to buy maybe go to a trusted warch repair or warch maker.

Where did you source your watch from?

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Amplituder (Oct 29, 2016)

CS-MTM said:


> Just got my Sarb033 and I love it! Was really worried that it's going to be too small but the size is perfect.
> Only one concern that I'd like some help clearing up.
> I spent a good minute or 2 manually winding the watch after the unboxing but the second hand would not start ticking. At this point i was freaking out and convinced i have a defective watch. After i calmed down a little bit, i gave the watch a few shakes and it started ticking. My question is, is this case with all sarbs? Does manual winding simply charge the watch while autamatic winding is required for kick off? Or do I have a problem. My bambino 'kicks off' with just a few winds so i assumed this would be the case here as well. Appreciate any insight and sorry for the lengthy post. Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Getting technical, Seiko tends to have rather large "locking" in their escapement, which is good for shock resistance, but might cause trouble with friction, especially if the lubrication isn't fresh. Depending on when your Sarb has been manufactured (check the serial number stamped on the back), it might have a movement in it that might been sitting in storage for a while before being cased up and sent out. Swiss lever escapement is supposed to be "self-starting" upon receiving winding, however, sometimes it's not perfect and giving it a small swing helps the balance wheel get started. You can see through from the caseback glass that small "flywheel" that goes back and forth; that's the escapement Balance Wheel, and usually a swing with a bit of a twist from your wrist should bump it into motion. It is after all essentially a clock pendulum, just in a format that isn't dependant on gravity for function.
However, if you notice any significant timekeeping variation, and that it doesn't keep within Seiko tolerances, -20 to +30 s/day, and especially if it's power reserve from a full wind is under 40 hours, then I would recommend having it checked out by a watchmaker or sent back to Seiko under guarantee.


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

Before using it, especially if the watch had been sitting for some time, it is advisable to move the hands couple of times (whole circle) to lubricate the movement. After that, set it, wind it and should be OK

Poslano sa mog FRD-L09 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## donnor09 (Mar 3, 2018)

Not sure if it's been mentioned, but strapcode now has four bracelets on their website for the SARB033 (Note, they don't think the 033 and the 035 are exactly the same shape/size, so they aren't promising a fit for the 35). They explain more about the 035 issues on their instagram post (

__
http://instagr.am/p/BkG_54tHMNI/
 )

they have an instagram picture up, as well.

All are 3D oyster style


----------



## Amplituder (Oct 29, 2016)

donnor09 said:


> Not sure if it's been mentioned, but strapcode now has four bracelets on their website for the SARB033 (Note, they don't think the 033 and the 035 are exactly the same shape/size, so they aren't promising a fit for the 35). They explain more about the 035 issues on their instagram post (
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BkG_54tHMNI/
> ...


That bracelet looks really nice, still, rather odd that it doesn't "fit" on a 35. Considering that the watches should be identical, just with different dial.


----------



## CS-MTM (Jun 5, 2018)

aguila9 said:


> The winding should get it started. Under normal circumstances I would recommend to return it but considering its increased difficulty to buy maybe go to a trusted warch repair or warch maker.
> 
> Where did you source your watch from?


I got it from a Japan based ebay seller :/ He had pefect feedback and price was good so I didn't think twice about it.



Amplituder said:


> Getting technical, Seiko tends to have rather large "locking" in their escapement, which is good for shock resistance, but might cause trouble with friction, especially if the lubrication isn't fresh. Depending on when your Sarb has been manufactured (check the serial number stamped on the back), it might have a movement in it that might been sitting in storage for a while before being cased up and sent out. Swiss lever escapement is supposed to be "self-starting" upon receiving winding, however, sometimes it's not perfect and giving it a small swing helps the balance wheel get started. You can see through from the caseback glass that small "flywheel" that goes back and forth; that's the escapement Balance Wheel, and usually a swing with a bit of a twist from your wrist should bump it into motion. It is after all essentially a clock pendulum, just in a format that isn't dependant on gravity for function.
> However, if you notice any significant timekeeping variation, and that it doesn't keep within Seiko tolerances, -20 to +30 s/day, and especially if it's power reserve from a full wind is under 40 hours, then I would recommend having it checked out by a watchmaker or sent back to Seiko under guarantee.


This was very helpful. I believe my watch was manufactured in 2018 (First digits are 81 and movement is 6R15D). The watch was still running from that inital wind so i topped it up and I'm going to measure its accuracy and power reserve. If those are lacking or if theres still problem when I try to wind it again ill have to return it the seller. It's just a bummer because I had to pay customs and the listing says buyer pays return shipping (I'll still ask that he pay).



martyluvswatches said:


> Before using it, especially if the watch had been sitting for some time, it is advisable to move the hands couple of times (whole circle) to lubricate the movement. After that, set it, wind it and should be OK


I'll definetly try this as soon as it stops again. Thanks


----------



## donnor09 (Mar 3, 2018)

Amplituder said:


> That bracelet looks really nice, still, rather odd that it doesn't "fit" on a 35. Considering that the watches should be identical, just with different dial.


i agree, it does seem odd. But from what they said, it just didn't seem to fit perfectly on the two (?) they tried. Possibly it was something to do with with two, or the bracelet they happened to grab. Either way it does seem strange.


----------



## donnor09 (Mar 3, 2018)

double post, sorry


----------



## WJW (Jan 12, 2008)

Could someone direct me to reliable sites where I might purchase a JDM of the 033/35. Thanks guys.


----------



## Amplituder (Oct 29, 2016)

WJW said:


> Could someone direct me to reliable sites where I might purchase a JDM of the 033/35. Thanks guys.


I purchased my 035 from Ebay off an Irish seller, for £257. Shipping was rather fast and coming within the EU, there were no customs.
Also, the Sarb models are all "JDMs", if you see them sold anywhere else, then they're watches people have imported from Japan for resale.


----------



## WilsonEng (Jun 13, 2018)

CS-MTM said:


> Just got my Sarb033 and I love it! Was really worried that it's going to be too small but the size is perfect.
> Only one concern that I'd like some help clearing up.
> I spent a good minute or 2 manually winding the watch after the unboxing but the second hand would not start ticking.


Are you familiar with automatic watch winding mechanisms? Did the crown have a slight "ratchet" feel indicating that it was actually winding the spring?


----------



## WilsonEng (Jun 13, 2018)

It appears Strapcode have released straps for the 033, but state that it won't fit the 035 due to case differences.

It seems illogical that Seiko would manufacture the 033 cases differently/separately to the 035 cases. It also seems illogical that strapcode would make any claims to specific model fitment when their website states that they have only compared 2 samples of each.

See below link for images:
https://strapcode.wordpress.com/2018/06/18/miltat-bracelet-for-seiko-sarb033/

Ultimately, I'm confused as to why anyone would pay to "upgrade" to a different oyster style bracelet which is effectively the same styling, albeit with what appears to be a lower quality of finishing on the end links (can see gaps in the images in the above link). The only reason I can imagine is to achieve a better fitment via microadjustment (which can be achieved by swapping the clasp, at a lower cost). It is worthwhile noting that Oyster style bracelets are fairly rigid compared to other bracelet designs which can cause issues for those who like a "tight" fit.

From a cursory examination of my SARB035 end links by eye, it appears they have been designed to fit flush at the top/outer edge by designing the contact area to have a clearance at the bottom edge for fitment, so that the links can be installed in such a manner as to very slightly flex the spring bars. This explains why the links fit well and barely move, and could explain the machining tolerance which strapcode has apparently had difficulty with. (It also explains why my SARB bracelet was slightly more difficult to work with).


----------



## CS-MTM (Jun 5, 2018)

WilsonEng said:


> Are you familiar with automatic watch winding mechanisms? Did the crown have a slight "ratchet" feel indicating that it was actually winding the spring?


I'm pretty familiar with them.. I dont really have an understanding of how they work or anything but I've been able to use my two other handwinding watches without problems. Yes, the sound was there, it definetly was actually winding. I even turned the watch around while winding and I could see one of the wheels turning as I wound it up.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## barihunk (Jul 2, 2012)

WilsonEng said:


> It appears Strapcode have released straps for the 033, but state that it won't fit the 035 due to case differences.
> 
> It seems illogical that Seiko would manufacture the 033 cases differently/separately to the 035 cases. It also seems illogical that strapcode would make any claims to specific model fitment when their website states that they have only compared 2 samples of each.
> 
> ...


I must be doing something wrong then, since I have put my 035 bracelet on my 033 without much issue. Also 100% agree with your confusion about why anyone would pay for their oyster bracelet since the SARBs come with ones that are quite serviceable. I was expecting a jubilee style bracelet, which would make more sense to "upgrade" to.


----------



## WilsonEng (Jun 13, 2018)

barihunk said:


> I must be doing something wrong then, since I have put my 035 bracelet on my 033 without much issue.


- Not surprising that it fit, but why did you do this? Just to prove the point?



barihunk said:


> Also 100% agree with your confusion about why anyone would pay for their oyster bracelet since the SARBs come with ones that are quite serviceable. I was expecting a jubilee style bracelet, which would make more sense to "upgrade" to.


A jubilee would be nice, since the 20mm seiko SKX013 jubilee option isn't solid end links etc.

Strapcode do make an oyster with polished centre links, but it's nothing exciting, as it still retains the chunky oyster look. Polished edges on the centre links or additional links (similar to the SARX/GS models) may have caught my attention.

I guess I'll buy an SKX013, take the bracelet and gift/sell the watch.


----------



## andkoppel (Feb 17, 2011)

Sarb 035 with Rios1931 Military Brown strap. The color of the stap stiching marches the dial's.









Enviado desde mi Pixel 2 XL mediante Tapatalk


----------



## WilsonEng (Jun 13, 2018)

After a few days of use to "break it in", just checked my SARB035 with 6R15D for 14hrs against time.is

<1sec slow :-!

If it keeps good time face up overnight I may have lucked out big time b-)

From my reading, Seiko have only stated something vague along the lines of "manufacturing identification" as the difference between 6R15C and 6R15D. How is everyone else finding their 6R15D revision movements?

*UPDATE 1: After 1 day on wrist and sitting face up overnight, the SARB035 is now very close to 1sec slow against time.is reference.*

*UPDATE 2: After 2 days on wrist, one night dial up, the SARB035 is now ~2secs slow against time.is reference.*


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

donnor09 said:


> All are 3D oyster style


Ugh. I was really hoping for a jubilee.


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

So I am relatively new to the watch seen, so this maybe a stupid question: is there a good place to get a different clasp for the stock bracelet, one with more micro adjustments and not have that hideous gap? 

It looks like the new strap code fixes these issues, but it seems unnecessary to buy a complete new bracelet (especially one identically styled) if all but the clasp is already pretty good. Especially since I will be wearing it on leather about 75% of the time, so I don’t think I could justify ~$100 for the strapcode


----------



## badgerracer (May 16, 2018)

My cork strap arrived from Portugal! I am still deciding how I like it. I think it may be too close to my skin color which I’m not a big fan of, but it makes for fun weekend option. 

I got it off Etsy for $12 shipped, and it is as low quality as you would expect for the price (the cork is super thin and there are spots of metal showing from underneath where the cork has scraped off). I think a watch museum in Portugal has higher end cork straps that I probably should have gone with, but for $12 this one isn’t that bad


----------



## Amplituder (Oct 29, 2016)

WilsonEng said:


> It appears Strapcode have released straps for the 033, but state that it won't fit the 035 due to case differences.
> 
> It seems illogical that Seiko would manufacture the 033 cases differently/separately to the 035 cases. It also seems illogical that strapcode would make any claims to specific model fitment when their website states that they have only compared 2 samples of each.
> 
> ...


I would assume the fit difference between strapcodes black and white models would be due to batch variation, it's a Seiko "entry level" watch after all, something like 0.2 -0.4mm throw in dimensions would be rather expected, but enough to make a well fitted bracelet maybe not fit too well on a case off a different batch. Will be interesting to see if these "black model" Oyster bracelets will actually fit all black models.


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

Greetings from Sonia 









Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

Don't know if it's been posted here, but came across this photo of the sarb033 on instragam. (No affiliation with the poster).


__
http://instagr.am/p/BkF2MtzHYnJ/

That dial when the light hits it is absolutely breathtaking.


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

Double post


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

WilsonEng said:


> It appears Strapcode have released straps for the 033, but state that it won't fit the 035 due to case differences.
> 
> It seems illogical that Seiko would manufacture the 033 cases differently/separately to the 035 cases. It also seems illogical that strapcode would make any claims to specific model fitment when their website states that they have only compared 2 samples of each.
> 
> ...


Sorry for my ignorance, but I could not get the Seiko bracelet to fit me. Can you say more about "swapping the clasp" on the bracelet to get it to fit? Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WilsonEng (Jun 13, 2018)

warsh said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, but I could not get the Seiko bracelet to fit me. Can you say more about "swapping the clasp" on the bracelet to get it to fit? Thanks!


It's not rocket science: the bracelet links are 18mm. Just find any Seiko clasp to suit an 18mm bracelet and be careful that both ends of the clasp fit the OUTSIDE of the links. If one end fits to the inside like the original SARB bracelet, the centre link size of the clasp must be the same or smaller than the SARB bracelet to fit without modification (add spacers if too small, could remove some material if too large).

The easiest way out is to get a clasp extender. To buy one, try your watchmaker, eBay or your favourite online store: "18mm clasp extender". The thread below shows one that fits nicely, a shorter one with only 2-3 holes would likely look better:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/fixed-my-poorly-fitting-sarb-bracelet-1710058.html

Alternatively, if you're weighing up against the strapcode bracelet just to get microadjustment.... just buy the strapcode 18mm clasp.


----------



## kwcross (Dec 31, 2007)

Sharp like a knife!


----------



## donnor09 (Mar 3, 2018)

WilsonEng said:


> Alternatively, if you're weighing up against the strapcode bracelet just to get microadjustment.... just buy the strapcode 18mm clasp.
> View attachment 13232525


i thought i had this figured. I got a clasp that would fit outside the links. The issue i've run into is that the 6 o'clock side (where the arm and pin attach) wont take a spring bar. Since it attaches with pin and collar, the bar wont fit through the holes in the link. There might be a simple solution i'm missing, but it escapes me at the moment.

It's almost like i need another straight end (like the 12 o'clock side has) that will take a spring bar.

From what i've seen of the strap code, it has a similar setup so the one i purchased, so maybe it comes with a narrower spring bar or other method?


----------



## WilsonEng (Jun 13, 2018)

I’m sure I’ve seen it done. Go to a watchmaker (or your favourite online store) and get very thin spring bars to suit, they’re available down to ~1mm from memory. From a quick check with vernier callipers the original pin appears to be ~1mm and collar ~1.2mm

Alternatively, if you don’t plan on using the original clasp again you could just drill out the link to suit the 1.5mm spring bar. You should be able to acquire extra links from seiko, a forum member etc if you don’t want to ruin any of the original ones.

Not quite as simple as originally thought, but not impossible to solve with or without modifying the original parts.


----------



## N123 (Nov 21, 2016)

WilsonEng said:


> It appears Strapcode have released straps for the 033, but state that it won't fit the 035 due to case differences.
> 
> It seems illogical that Seiko would manufacture the 033 cases differently/separately to the 035 cases. It also seems illogical that strapcode would make any claims to specific model fitment when their website states that they have only compared 2 samples of each.
> 
> ...


I have the strapcode superoyster bracelet for my SARB017/Alpinist--IMHO, it is a much nicer/more robust oyster bracelet than the stock superoyster SARB033 bracelet (the latter has comparatively flat/thin links with a huge gap where the bracelet meets the clasp)--I'm looking forward to the strapcode superoyster upgrade for the SARB033...


----------



## donnor09 (Mar 3, 2018)

WilsonEng said:


> I'm sure I've seen it done. Go to a watchmaker (or your favourite online store) and get very thin spring bars to suit, they're available down to ~1mm from memory. From a quick check with vernier callipers the original pin appears to be ~1mm and collar ~1.2mm
> 
> Alternatively, if you don't plan on using the original clasp again you could just drill out the link to suit the 1.5mm spring bar. You should be able to acquire extra links from seiko, a forum member etc if you don't want to ruin any of the original ones.
> 
> Not quite as simple as originally thought, but not impossible to solve with or without modifying the original parts.


Thanks. As it happens i took another look this morning and found a solution.

Stainless Steel Watch Band Strap Double Lock Buckle Fold-over Push Button Clasp Brushed Silver 18mm-24mm from Kai Tian is the clasp i used.

As i said, one side fit just fine with the stock spring bar. The trick was to remove the spring bar attaches the folding part to the exterior of the clasp. (The part that folds to align the pin and buckle). That spring bar actually was thin enough to fit. Basically you dissect the seiko clasp and move the spring bar to a different position on the new clasp.

The clasp isn't the greatest ever (i'm sure the strap co one is better), but for $9.95 ($8.95 after coupon), it worked well enough for my needs. It basically bought be the distance of a half link i'd guess, which was all i needed. A clasp extender would have been easier, but wasn't the look i wanted.


----------



## WilsonEng (Jun 13, 2018)

donnor09 said:


> The trick was to remove the spring bar attaches the folding part to the exterior of the clasp. (The part that folds to align the pin and buckle). That spring bar actually was thin enough to fit. Basically you dissect the seiko clasp and move the spring bar to a different position on the new clasp.


So a thinner spring bar is the solution, and there is a suitable spring bar in the original clasp? Fantastic!

I just took my bracelet off to fit an eBay strap, the spring bar from the middle of the OEM clasp measured at ~1.2mm on vernier callipers, and (without disassembling the pin and collar) appears to fit inside the end link. Great work finding that!

As a side note, the SARB035 [edit: typo] really shines on a dark leather strap with light stitching. It breaks up the shiny bling and makes the watch appear a bit more masculine

I purchased 3 cheap straps of different styles from different suppliers to gauge what I liked. One was downright useless and fake, one was presumably fake leather but still felt to be of usable quality, the last to arrive was this ZIMSN in dark brown alligator style, and it was the best packaged and nicest of the three. I'll wear it until it's tired then buy a quality strap in this style


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

^^^^^ I think you meant SARB035. That’s not a SARB033.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Just sized and put the new strapcode on my sarb. It's far superior to the stock bracelet. Endlinks were a perfect fit.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Sorry double post.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Finally came to my senses and decided not to sell the SARB033. I'd probably be re-buying it if I did down the road. Great watch for the money.


----------



## twombles62 (Nov 11, 2015)

Got a good deal on a used Sarb033 - compared to today's prices. Very excited for it to come. I'm very particular with sizing so might have to get a clasp extender if it doesn't fit perfect with the micro adjustments.


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

Weighing up whether or not to get the Strapcode bracelet as I have a number of watches in my collection and the SARB is towards the dressier end of things so probably most often will be on a strap... Here it is on a casual brown leather.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

sammers said:


> Weighing up whether or not to get the Strapcode bracelet as I have a number of watches in my collection and the SARB is towards the dressier end of things so probably most often will be on a strap... Here it is on a casual brown leather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have the original bracelet? If so, unless the fitment makes it unwearable for you, I don't see the point of getting the Strapcode bracelet. If it were offered as a jubilee or one of the other styles that would give the watch a different look then I would say it could make sense.


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

ean10775 said:


> Do you have the original bracelet? If so, unless the fitment makes it unwearable for you, I don't see the point of getting the Strapcode bracelet. If it were offered as a jubilee or one of the other styles that would give the watch a different look then I would say it could make sense.


I do, the lack of micro adjustment and the gap at the clasp are nuisances. I guess a clasp swap is the first thing to try.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Avnt (Aug 28, 2013)

Just received my bracelet from Strapcode. End link fitment is incredibly poor, so bad it can actually fully rotate while attached to the watch. Was really looking forward to this one too


----------



## Amplituder (Oct 29, 2016)

Avnt said:


> Just received my bracelet from Strapcode. End link fitment is incredibly poor, so bad it can actually fully rotate while attached to the watch. Was really looking forward to this one too
> 
> View attachment 13250997


As unfortunate as this is, this is exactly what I was thinking was going to happen. Strapcode fitted their bracelets only to cases they happened to have at hand, and this only proves that Seiko has much more tolerance throw between manufacturing batches. So there isn't just differences between white and black dial models, they use the same case, just the tolerance throw makes it seem like they could be different.

Still, Avnt, have you checked if the springbar ends have enough thickness that they're not rattling in the lug holes?


----------



## jjjones (Mar 5, 2018)

Correct me if i'm wrong but strapcode doesnt make bracelets for the Sarb033 or Sarb035. Ive been on their website and they only make bracelets for the Alpinist Sarb017.

Watch gecko seems to make bracelets for the sarb033 and sarb035 though, as seen on this blog post:
https://www.watchgecko.com/seiko-sarb033-review/

Has anyone tried the watchgecko bracelet on their sarb033/035? It looks pretty sick on the president:


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

jjjones said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong but strapcode doesnt make bracelets for the Sarb033 or Sarb035. Ive been on their website and they only make bracelets for the Alpinist Sarb017.
> 
> Watch gecko seems to make bracelets for the sarb033 and sarb035 though, as seen on this blog post:
> https://www.watchgecko.com/seiko-sarb033-review/
> ...


That bracelet isn't made specifically for the SARBs. It comes standard with straight end links, however, you can purchase universal curved hollow end links from Watch Gecko, but you'll likely need to manipulate them some to get them to fit the way they do in the photo. In contrast, the Strapcode bracelets come with model-specific solid end links. That said, I do like the look of the president style bracelet with the SARBs.


----------



## Avnt (Aug 28, 2013)

Amplituder said:


> Still, Avnt, have you checked if the springbar ends have enough thickness that they're not rattling in the lug holes?


There is no play in the spring bars.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

ean10775 said:


> Do you have the original bracelet? If so, unless the fitment makes it unwearable for you, I don't see the point of getting the Strapcode bracelet. If it were offered as a jubilee or one of the other styles that would give the watch a different look then I would say it could make sense.


It's higher quality, looks better and elevates the watch, by no means is it a necessity but I enjoy the strapcode bracket quite a bit.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

Avnt said:


> Just received my bracelet from Strapcode. End link fitment is incredibly poor, so bad it can actually fully rotate while attached to the watch. Was really looking forward to this one too
> 
> View attachment 13250997


I've had the same thing happening to mine. Solved it by placing the endlink on the other end of the watch. Just fiddle a little, it will fit eventually.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## donnor09 (Mar 3, 2018)

jjjones said:


> Correct me if i'm wrong but strapcode doesnt make bracelets for the Sarb033 or Sarb035. Ive been on their website and they only make bracelets for the Alpinist Sarb017.


they just released one for the 033. It's a bit odd, but they aren't sure it will fit the 035.

All options are super oyster

https://www.strapcode.com/store/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=SARB033&x=0&y=0


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm one of the lucky ones I guess, the factory bracelet fits me perfectly with the addition of a link, and the gap in the clasp doesn't bother enough to spend the cash. Now if strapcode made a jubilee for the 033 I may consider purchasing one of those. I find the quality of the OEM bracelet acceptable. 

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## sammers (Dec 19, 2008)

Avnt said:


> Just received my bracelet from Strapcode. End link fitment is incredibly poor, so bad it can actually fully rotate while attached to the watch. Was really looking forward to this one too


Darn, this has put me off...

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Avnt (Aug 28, 2013)

Brekel said:


> I've had the same thing happening to mine. Solved it by placing the endlink on the other end of the watch. Just fiddle a little, it will fit eventually.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


Fitment is exactly the same on either side of the watch.


----------



## Avnt (Aug 28, 2013)

Really disappointed in Strapcode. Terrible fitment and a stripped screw on the one link that cannot be replaced. There answer is to return it at my expense, $35 USD for tracked shipping.


----------



## WilsonEng (Jun 13, 2018)

Avnt said:


> Really disappointed in Strapcode. Terrible fitment and a stripped screw on the one link that cannot be replaced. There answer is to return it at my expense, $35 USD for tracked shipping.


Did you purchase from their site via PayPal? You may have other options. You would be better off flogging it to another member who is willing to take the fitment gamble.

I guess I must have been correct in my view that Seiko employed a technique to "load" the spring pins to retain proper end link fitment with their machining tolerances.


----------



## Jeff43 (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## Besbro (Dec 31, 2016)

New strap on my Sarb035!!!









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## benchatamornwong (Mar 24, 2017)

Avnt said:


> Just received my bracelet from Strapcode. End link fitment is incredibly poor, so bad it can actually fully rotate while attached to the watch. Was really looking forward to this one too
> 
> View attachment 13250997


I feel bad for you. Mine fit perfectly.
Just wish that they have the clasp without the security latch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john.kelly.pdx (Dec 17, 2017)

Loving my recently (re)acquired SARB033. Wore it on a colareb strap for a few days, but enjoying it on the bracelet currently. Debating between it and my Glycine Combat 6 36 mm for the one watch on a two week trip next month.


----------



## john.kelly.pdx (Dec 17, 2017)

On my 6.75" wrist, I find 38 mm to be my max size for my tastes. 36-38 mm all seem to work well for me.


----------



## King8888 (Mar 4, 2018)

I have a BNIB sarb035 really need to go tonight as I need emergency fund. PM if you are interested pls help me out. I cannot list the price here as against the rule.


----------



## CT07 (Aug 8, 2017)

I know that the SARB line got discontinued but I still see several of them on Amazon. I still see the 033/035 as well as the Alpinist and Cocktail. Are these not genuine or is something up? Just wondering the guys that everyone else usual recommends like higuchi and chino are out of stock.


----------



## King8888 (Mar 4, 2018)

OhMyGlobs11 said:


> I know that the SARB line got discontinued but I still see several of them on Amazon. I still see the 033/035 as well as the Alpinist and Cocktail. Are these not genuine or is something up? Just wondering the guys that everyone else usual recommends like higuchi and chino are out of stock.


They are retired but those sellers still have in stock. Those are genuine watches. It will get more rare as no more new in stock, rarity will drive up the price.


----------



## fray92 (Mar 1, 2017)

JLS36 said:


> Just sized and put the new strapcode on my sarb. It's far superior to the stock bracelet. Endlinks were a perfect fit.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Do you experience jiggling in the endlinks?

My endlinks don't rotate like Avnt but it jiggle about left and right, up and down. 
The super oyster for my SARB017 is different, it fits perfectly and the endlinks don't move at all.

I took the video the video for better clarification:
https://i.imgur.com/UAIaR8y.gifv

Mine was a modded one, the base model is SARB035.


----------



## situ (Apr 21, 2017)

King8888 said:


> They are retired but those sellers still have in stock. Those are genuine watches. It will get more rare as no more new in stock, rarity will drive up the price.


Seiko made and sold millions of these things. The price appreciation already happened last summer when the announcement of discontinuation happened and prices have settled down.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

situ said:


> Seiko made and sold millions of these things. The price appreciation already happened last summer when the announcement of discontinuation happened and prices have settled down.


They were just announced as being discontinued this past February not last summer. The prices will continue to climb as these become more scarce.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

fray92 said:


> Do you experience jiggling in the endlinks?
> 
> My endlinks don't rotate like Avnt but it jiggle about left and right, up and down.
> The super oyster for my SARB017 is different, it fits perfectly and the endlinks don't move at all.
> ...


Mine doesn't jiggle like that.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Amplituder (Oct 29, 2016)

situ said:


> Seiko made and sold millions of these things. The price appreciation already happened last summer when the announcement of discontinuation happened and prices have settled down.


Keep in mind SARB is a Japan Domestic Model, so I highly doubt were talking about "millions". The watch model has been produced for 10 years, yeah. But even then their production numbers would be only in few thousands per month, considering that their serial number has room only up to 9999 watches per month. So even if they had made that 9999 watches each month, they would've made only a shy over 1 million in 10 years; 1 199 880 watches to be exact. However, again, this is a JDM watch, made for a much more restricted market, I would say the more realistic numbers are around 500-700k watches made. Sure, it's still a huge amount of watches, but just pointing out that watch production rarely runs in millions, unless its entry level watches like 40buck Casios, or the sub-100buck 7s36 Seikos.


----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

SARB033, 035 and the siblings Alpinist and SARB's sibling Pressage SARY075..... trying new leather.


----------



## Plopez12808 (Jul 12, 2018)

Anywhere I'd still be able to find these?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Plopez12808 said:


> Anywhere I'd still be able to find these?


Let Me Google That


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Plopez12808 said:


> Anywhere I'd still be able to find these?


Let Me Google That


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

I've been wearing mine all week. I never usually wear it more than a couple days straight but it's just hit the spot lately. Accuracy has become much better constantly wearing it.


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

Just timed my Sarb. Fast by 0.5 seconds after 24 hours. Be far my most accurate watch, suffice to say.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

These watches are magic. I’m lucky enough to own a Grand Seiko, but even so I still love and wear my SARB033....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

warsh said:


> These watches are magic. I'm lucky enough to own a Grand Seiko, but even so I still love and wear my SARB033....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish GS make smaller diver....


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

johnMcKlane said:


> I wish GS make smaller diver....


I wish Seiko make smaller diver! Just do one that's 40mm!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WilsonEng (Jun 13, 2018)

TheJubs said:


> Just timed my Sarb. Fast by 0.5 seconds after 24 hours. Be far my most accurate watch, suffice to say.


I've been wearing my SARB035 daily for a few weeks and have been using time.is to monitor it on an ad-hoc basis. It's currently at 5secs slow *TOTAL!

*It's a couple of seconds slow per day on the wrist, and a few seconds fast when placed crystal down overnight - averages out pretty nicely if I put it crystal down every other night! If I don't wear it for a day or two, it runs a bit slower when the reserve is down.


----------



## Amplituder (Oct 29, 2016)

warsh said:


> I wish Seiko make smaller diver! Just do one that's 40mm!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seiko did release those 42mm "mini-turtle" models. Lot of reviews say it's quite nicely compact, for 42mm.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

shame on Seiko for dismissing this jewel.


----------



## Amplituder (Oct 29, 2016)

sblantipodi said:


> shame on Seiko for dismissing this jewel.


The SARB got replaced by the SARY models 055 and 057.
I'm tempted to actually get one, as I've heard lot of good about them, they're essentially in same style with the Sarbs, just day-date display, no lume, and 41mm case. The 41mm increase is bit of a bummer, but as typical to seiko, the lug-to-lug length is much more compact than Swiss equivalents, making it wear well on smaller wrists. However, SARYs also saw a "downgrade" in movement department, going down to the 4R36 movements, which is still a very decent movement, as seen in the Turtle series.
The Sarb having the 6r15 movement is a rather odd one anyways, as it's clearly a much higher pricerange movement.
SARY also got an international release, under the designation SRP527, so much easier to find these.


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

Today with the sarb033 and the jubilee.









Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sarb035 today. Leather strap came from the Alpinist.


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

The Sarb035 has definitely become the favorite watch in my modest collection. At one point, fairly soon after I got it I was suffering from buyers remorse and considered selling it, gravitating toward a Hamilton Intra-matic as a replacement. Its definitely a watch that grows on you. Details such as the length of the minute hand and how it crosses the indices, the delicate needle second hand and the way it grazes the minute track, and the brushed vs. polished surfaces make this a watch that I can't see myself ever getting rid of. Now I'm extra critical of watches that have, what I consider to be, hands that are too short. For a while I still wanted an Intra-matic to wear for my wedding, but I think I'm just going to wear the Sarb - its plenty elegant in my book. I know there was some talk earlier in the thread by some others about being unimpressed by the 035 when it arrived. I urge everyone to give this watch a change before moving it on to see if it grows on you the way it did on me.


----------



## algoth (Jan 23, 2018)

Amplituder said:


> Seiko did release those 42mm "mini-turtle" models. Lot of reviews say it's quite nicely compact, for 42mm.


What specifically makes them compact is their shape. While the 9-3 diameter without crown is around 42mm, the bezel diameter is only 39mm or so and the L2L a very compact 42mm. It certainly wears more like a 39-40mm than what its case diameter would suggest.

Anyway, as this is a SARB thread, here's a pic of my 035 on grey Eulit perlon:


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

I'd consider a mini turtle, as I too prefer a more modestly sized watch, but I would have preferred if Seiko had left the crown at 4 o'clock.


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm not sure if it has been posted elsewhere, but Strapcode has introduced jubilee bracelets for the Sarb033 and Sarb035 - apparently with different endlinks for each model: https://www.strapcode.com/store/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=B067+or+B077&x=0&y=0


----------



## middlepath (Jan 7, 2018)

I bought a SARB035 off of Amazon and it arrived yesterday from Japan. I'm curious how other people's crown and winding works. When I pull out the crown all the way, it's wobbly. And while turning the crown to set the time, it has significant play before the minute hand moves. Is this normal for this watch?

Many thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------



## Amplituder (Oct 29, 2016)

middlepath said:


> I bought a SARB035 off of Amazon and it arrived yesterday from Japan. I'm curious how other people's crown and winding works. When I pull out the crown all the way, it's wobbly. And while turning the crown to set the time, it has significant play before the minute hand moves. Is this normal for this watch?
> 
> Many thanks in advance for any feedback.


Wobble is something that should be apparently only in screw down crowns. As Sarb doesn't have that, then there really might be something wrong with it. Mine is solid. Regarding the play before hands move, it's all matter of how much gap there is between the wheelteeth on the dial side wheelworks. This varies a lot even between same model of movements, be it Swiss or Japanese. Mine has some play, not any unusually lot, bit stiff too, hard to get the minute exactly on point, but that's just down to the lubricant used in the canon pinion.

Anyways, I would recommend having that crown checked by an expert, be it sending back to the seller, or go to a local watchmaker.


----------



## DrDubzz (Jan 18, 2010)

I just ordered one (033) yesterday. I don't need it, but dammit, I was going to have one. Should be here next week. Now I have to be done buying watches for a while.


----------



## middlepath (Jan 7, 2018)

Amplituder said:


> Wobble is something that should be apparently only in screw down crowns. As Sarb doesn't have that, then there really might be something wrong with it. Mine is solid. Regarding the play before hands move, it's all matter of how much gap there is between the wheelteeth on the dial side wheelworks. This varies a lot even between same model of movements, be it Swiss or Japanese. Mine has some play, not any unusually lot, bit stiff too, hard to get the minute exactly on point, but that's just down to the lubricant used in the canon pinion.
> 
> Anyways, I would recommend having that crown checked by an expert, be it sending back to the seller, or go to a local watchmaker.


Thank you so much for your feedback. It's very informative and helpful. I'll take the watch into a watchmaker this weekend.


----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Subscribed! I’m more than likely buying a BNIB 035 from another member here over the weekend. Look forward to reading and contributing to this thread. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Seiko Shepherd said:


> Subscribed! I'm more than likely buying a BNIB 035 from another member here over the weekend. Look forward to reading and contributing to this thread. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


BNIB 035? Here's mine ;-)


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

^ I've been holding on to this 035 since last January or February and keeping BNIB with all the stickers, never sized or worn. Haven't decided what I'm gonna do with it yet. Good problem to have.


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

banderor said:


> ^ I've been holding on to this 035 since last January or February and keeping BNIB with all the stickers, never sized or worn. Haven't decided what I'm gonna do with it yet. Good problem to have.


Might as well wear that bad boy. It won't see much appreciation for a while since there were so many still in stock out there.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

My 033 and 035 ;-)

I love them so much that I have ordered one more 033 when I saw its price dropped in Amazon. I think I shall buy one more 035 too if the price is good.


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

This is one of those watches I don’t give the recognition it deserves. I just don’t wear it enough, but when I finally do put it on I don’t take it off for a few days.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Premise said:


> This is one of those watches I don't give the recognition it deserves. I just don't wear it enough, but when I finally do put it on I don't take it off for a few days.


Exactly!! So well said.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

aguila9 said:


> Might as well wear that bad boy. It won't see much appreciation for a while since there were so many still in stock out there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


If i were wanting to make money, I would have purchased a second Alpinist and held it as BNIB. I never buy watches as an investment, strictly a hobby for me. I'll probably wait for a special occasion to size the bracelet and start wearing it. Thanks for your encouragement :-!


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

My second 033 arrived this afternoon. ;-)

















On my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

As said, when I found the price dropped to $318 again in Amazon, I bought my second 035. ;-)


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

What are you going to do with two of each?


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

MrDisco99 said:


> What are you going to do with two of each?


He only needs one more....








Sent from my ASUS_P00J using Tapatalk


----------



## Amplituder (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

MrDisco99 said:


> What are you going to do with two of each?


Not sure at this moment. ;-)
I think I shall use one only and put the other in my watch box for a while.

The prices of new 033 and 035 have been going rocket high in Hong Kong, with almost 40%-60% higher than last year. When I saw the Amazon prices, I simply could not hold myself. ;-)
I am a late admirer of these sarb. Must say they are beautifully done and with a perfect size of 38mm. At the price of $318, every single dollar is well-spent. :-!


----------



## daytripper (Jul 28, 2013)

Amplituder said:


> View attachment 13398665


What model is that seiko 5, 2nd from the right? I love that navy blue dial

- - - Updated - - -



Amplituder said:


> View attachment 13398665


What model is that seiko 5, 2nd from the right? I love that navy blue dial


----------



## Amplituder (Oct 29, 2016)

daytripper said:


> What model is that seiko 5, 2nd from the right? I love that navy blue dial
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> What model is that seiko 5, 2nd from the right? I love that navy blue dial


That would be a 6119-8410, from 1971.

- - - Updated - - -



daytripper said:


> What model is that seiko 5, 2nd from the right? I love that navy blue dial
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> What model is that seiko 5, 2nd from the right? I love that navy blue dial


That would be a 6119-8410, from 1971.


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

darklight111 said:


> View attachment 13418439


I wouldn't put your watch anywhere near your phone. That's a great way to magnetize it. The motor that makes it vibrate has a pretty strong magnetic field. Nice SARB035.


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

But how can we do pocket dump or EDC shots....

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

3 shots of Sarb035 please. No ice.:-!🖖🏽


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Purchased two original Seiko buckles for my SARBs. ;-)


----------



## DrDubzz (Jan 18, 2010)

SARB033 came in today from ShoppingInJapan. I got it for 386 and it's creeped up to 416 in the past week.

Great service and the watch is a beaut. I have it on a bond NATO for now but plan to put the bracelet back on once I find the collar that I must have dropped (whoops).

edit - it really makes me consider getting my Hamilton in the 38mm variety and selling the 42, this watch might cost me some more money : (


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

It might just be me, but I'd prefer the end of the strap to be pointing the other way around. I had a Seiko deployant strap come with my SARG011 and it was orientated the same as in these pictures, but with the 'Seiko' logo the _right_ way around I didn't like it.



Rosenbloom said:


> Purchased two original Seiko buckles for my SARBs. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 13419297
> 
> ...


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

lume action shot


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)

lume action shot
View attachment 13445347


----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

Trying to capture that nice brown glow on the dial of my SARB...and that's near impossible.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

Have a good evening guys 









Inviato dal mio SM-N9300 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## dct876 (Sep 2, 2015)

Time to go home!


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

To dress up my 033 with croco strap ;-)

















On my 6.5" wrist

















The discontinued SARBs


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

My recent photos of my favourite watch in my collection.


----------



## Kerem (Jun 25, 2017)

what is the brand of this strap, how to buy ?


----------



## Kerem (Jun 25, 2017)

what is the brand of this strap, how to buy ?


----------



## HmJ_FR (May 19, 2017)

Very good watch, I have it from Japan but still too small for my wrist. But still so nice... I also bought the SARB033 but gave it to a friend, the white/ivory dial is so much classy.


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Dankoh69 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I so cannot be mad at owning two of these. Especially now that they are discontinued. This watch is a classic as it is so much watch for what it cost. The era of the affordable 6R movement Seikos is over.


----------



## j0oftheworld (Sep 1, 2018)

My sons SARB.. Playing w. the 50mm |>


----------



## flyersfan139 (Sep 4, 2018)

I gotta stop coming to this thread. It makes me want a 035 to go with my 033


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

flyersfan139 said:


> I gotta stop coming to this thread. It makes me want a 035 to go with my 033


You should. That's what I did. Then I got the SARB065 and SARB017. Domino effect.

Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## HmJ_FR (May 19, 2017)

flyersfan139 said:


> I gotta stop coming to this thread. It makes me want a 035 to go with my 033


And so did I. In the end sold the 033: both are great, but I found the dial more easy to read on the 035, maybe the 033 lacks some coating to improve readability.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

So I bought a SARB033 back in February. I liked it but never loved it. I tried waiting to see if it grew on me but it never really did. I found the crystal too reflective and the markers and hands seemed to dissapear in the reflections. It looks great in photos but in person it was underwhelming. So despite wearing it several times over a few months, I ultimately flipped it (for no loss). I wore it as a dress watch, but in reality it’s probably more of a sports watch. I’ve since bought an SRPB77 as a proper white dial dress watch.

This morning I broke down and bought a SARB035 from LIW. Even at $489 it’s way less than some other sellers and Ebay. I’ve been contemplating on whether I really want it and it’s been 5 days and I can’t stop thinking about it. I think I should have bought the 035 from the get go. I’m still a bit worried about the cream dial in person but I guess I’ll flip it new in box if I can’t live with the dial. The 38mm size and the versatility of this watch are too good to pass up. Even at $500 I think it’s still a good value with 6R15 and sapphire crystal. Does selling an 033 and buying an 035 count as a re-buy? I need some serious watch re-hab to get out of this hobby!


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

WARNING! GRAPHIC CONTENT! VIEWER DESCRTION IS ADVISED!

SARB035 Watch P-O-R-N:


----------



## Marecki (Feb 19, 2018)

God dammit i am just totally smitten with this watch. can't stop looking at it.


----------



## Marecki (Feb 19, 2018)

double post -_-


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

My sarb035, beauty.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Forgot my Sarb033, cheers 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Frugnot (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi all,

Long time lurker and budding seikoholic (have an skx and a flightmaster) looking to pick up a sarb033. Has anyone noticed these offers on ebay at seemingly too good to be true prices? I've seen two sellers now with no feedback with listings at the same price of $268. I messaged the first over the weekend but haven't heard back and now that I see another zero feedback seller has popped up with the exact same listings I feel like it's confirming my suspicions that these are scammers.


----------



## Frugnot (Sep 17, 2018)

edit: managed to double post my first post, sorry! o|


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

mi6_ said:


> WARNING! GRAPHIC CONTENT! VIEWER DESCRTION IS ADVISED!
> 
> SARB035 Watch P-O-R-N:


I hate Seiko to have dismissed this jewel


----------



## HmJ_FR (May 19, 2017)

Yes, it's a good one. But life goes on


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

HmJ_FR said:


> Yes, it's a good one. But life goes on


to go on you need to push forward.
going on means releasing a new watch to replace the SARBs.

where is this new watch? 
in this case it's not going on, it's closing with the past and restart from scratch


----------



## 8man (Feb 14, 2015)

SARB035 on 'Amazon' Jubilee. Hollow end links, solid outer links + screws for the adjustable links. Tapers from 20mm to 16mm too. Not bad overall but the clasp is garbage.
















https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07D6P7KKW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## DR1986 (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## DR1986 (Apr 4, 2018)

double post


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

DR1986 said:


> View attachment 13497107
> 
> 
> View attachment 13497109
> ...


Where is that bracelet from? If you don't mind me asking. Thanks

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## milkham (Jun 18, 2018)

Looks like strapcode


horhay86 said:


> Where is that bracelet from? If you don't mind me asking. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DR1986 (Apr 4, 2018)

Hi horhay86,

I bought it from here:

https://www.strapcode.com/store/20m...hed-submariner-clasp-p-5134.html#.W6Zya2hKjic

You can use WUS2016 to get 10% discount.

The bracelet feels & looks really nice. In addition, it makes the lume on this watch a little bit less "noticeable".


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

DR1986 said:


> Hi horhay86,
> 
> In addition, it makes the lume on this watch a little bit less "noticeable".


Baffled by this comment????


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

DR1986 said:


> Hi horhay86,
> 
> In addition, it makes the lume on this watch a little bit less "noticeable".


Baffled by this comment????


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Bosman said:


> Baffled by this comment????


Me too.


----------



## DR1986 (Apr 4, 2018)

What I meant to say is that because the bracelet is more polished/ shiny, the lume doesn't stand out as much.

But to each his own


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

I understand. The bracelet draws the eye more than the watch face does.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

So what’s the consensus on these things. Are they discontinued for good? Will Seiko have a new, similar model, coming out anytime soon?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Yes they are discontinued for good.

I think there are models in the current Presage line that sort of occupy the space these had in Seiko's lineup. I don't expect anything more similar than that to pop up.

If you're asking whether we'll see a 6R15 for under $500 again, I'm thinking that's a no. They are definitely trying to position the 6R15 as an upmarket movement, for better or worse.


----------



## Skyjuice (Sep 7, 2018)

thrty8street said:


> So what's the consensus on these things. Are they discontinued for good? Will Seiko have a new, similar model, coming out anytime soon?


Seiko has recently released an "updated" 6R15 caliber called 6L35 on the Presage limited series SJE073J1. It's selling for US$2,100 currently.
Seiko Watches - Presage Automatic "Snowflake" - Ltd Ed. 1881pcs Ref. SJE073J1


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

I think the SARX033 and SARX035 are really the spiritual successors. Better finishing and bracelet. Seiko doesn’t make anything under 40mm right now and I’m not sure they will for some time. Seiko realeses so many models through the year it’s impossible to know what is coming.


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

jpg33 said:


> Seiko has recently released an "updated" 6R15 caliber called 6L35 on the Presage limited series SJE073J1. It's selling for US$2,100 currently.
> Seiko Watches - Presage Automatic "Snowflake" - Ltd Ed. 1881pcs Ref. SJE073J1


That's nuts! Over 2k for a 6R15?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

thrty8street said:


> That's nuts! Over 2k for a 6R15?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Its not a 6R15 though - its thinner and supposedly provides better performance (not that I have any performance issues with my 6R15: ~1 sec per day)


----------



## HmJ_FR (May 19, 2017)

Here's mine, but I won't keep it due to much smaller size than rest of the collection.


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

jpg33 said:


> Seiko has recently released an "updated" 6R15 caliber called 6L35 on the Presage limited series SJE073J1. It's selling for US$2,100 currently.
> Seiko Watches - Presage Automatic "Snowflake" - Ltd Ed. 1881pcs Ref. SJE073J1


Isn't this basically a sarx055?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

The new 6L35 movement has pretty much nothing in common with the 6R15. They are two very different movements for different markets.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

MrDisco99 said:


> The new 6L35 movement has pretty much nothing in common with the 6R15. They are two very different movements for different markets.


Yeah exactly. It's not a replacement for the 6R15, it's designed to be a thinner more expensive movement in ~$2,000 watches.


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

mi6_ said:


> Yeah exactly. It's not a replacement for the 6R15, it's designed to be a thinner more expensive movement in ~$2,000 watches.


Thanks for the clarification, all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

The 38s. I could probably get by with just these three.

Untitled by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## kr_clk (Sep 23, 2018)

Anyone knows where can i get a decently priced 033 ?


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

ean10775 said:


> The 38s. I could probably get by with just these three.
> 
> Untitled by Eric, on Flickr


Great VFM collection!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

warsh said:


> Great VFM collection!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## Spirit of the Watch (Jun 29, 2015)

kr_clk said:


> Anyone knows where can i get a decently priced 033 ?


Watchrecon maybe, I wouldn't pay over $150-200 though. After that you may as well buy new.

Edit: wow used Sarbs over $300/400? Zero chance I'd consider it.

Perhaps just bite the bullet from Amazon.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

They occasionally go on sale on amazon for $320 (plus tax shipped to Los angeles, it comes up to $350). 

In the secondary market I see them go for around $400. 

Not sure why they demand such prices other than they're supposedly discontinued.


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

Wearing for the first time in maybe year since acquiring a SARB. It really is a lovely watch.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tommyblas (Jun 30, 2015)

ean10775 said:


> The 38s. I could probably get by with just these three.
> 
> I love the tweed strap on the Hammy! What is it?


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

tommyblas said:


> ean10775 said:
> 
> 
> > The 38s. I could probably get by with just these three.
> ...


----------



## salustiano (May 21, 2018)




----------



## Ritzkraft79 (Sep 30, 2018)

Hey guys

I'm looking for an automatic watch under 500 euros, is this watch still worth buying? I found it on Amazon.it for around 450. Can this watch be used as an everyday watch? can it be worn without a suit or formal clothing? Will it wear well with a 6" wrist?

Thanks guys and I appreciate all the photos.


----------



## Ritzkraft79 (Sep 30, 2018)

Hey guys

I'm looking for an automatic watch under 500 euros, is this watch still worth buying? I found it on Amazon.it for around 450. Can this watch be used as an everyday watch? can it be worn without a suit or formal clothing? Will it wear well with a 6" wrist?

Thanks guys and I appreciate all the photos.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Ritzkraft79 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I'm looking for an automatic watch under 500 euros, is this watch still worth buying? I found it on Amazon.it for around 450. Can this watch be used as an everyday watch? can it be worn without a suit or formal clothing? Will it wear well with a 6" wrist?
> 
> Thanks guys and I appreciate all the photos.


Yes to all of the above questions. It's great for small wrists and very versatile.


----------



## Ritzkraft79 (Sep 30, 2018)

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

shame on Seiko to have dismissed this jewel.


----------



## vab (Sep 25, 2016)

My first and only automatic; Always feels good.


----------



## j0oftheworld (Sep 1, 2018)

sblantipodi said:


> shame on Seiko to have dismissed this jewel.


Seriously! Like ditching these will make the GS's more enticing!?


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

sblantipodi said:


> shame on Seiko to have dismissed this jewel.





j0oftheworld said:


> Seriously! Like ditching these will make the GS's more enticing!?


Maybe they're just streamlining their product lin...wait, they just announced another LE? Their 38th this year? Never mind then.


----------



## SpinTell (Oct 27, 2018)

househalfman said:


> Maybe they're just streamlining their product lin...wait, they just announced another LE? Their 38th this year? Never mind then.


Hopefully you are right but I think its the whole big watch problem. I have a 7in wrist and truthfully the watch is about the smallest i would ever wear. Gorgeous as it is I think the demand for a 38mm watch nowdays is lacking. The SARY057 is the true successor to the SARB033 in that it fills the price point niche albeit with a movement that is a step down (not that big a deal IMO) but also the look of it is VERY different to my eyes. I do not know what it is about the SARB033. I would normally not even wear a watch this size and when I first put it on it was a little jarring for second and then pow something about the way it looks is just amazing. I have 2 straps on the way for it. lol Guess she's mine for life now.


----------



## SpinTell (Oct 27, 2018)

househalfman said:


> Maybe they're just streamlining their product lin...wait, they just announced another LE? Their 38th this year? Never mind then.


Hopefully you are right but I think its the whole big watch problem. I have a 7in wrist and truthfully the watch is about the smallest i would ever wear. Gorgeous as it is I think the demand for a 38mm watch nowdays is lacking. The SARY057 is the true successor to the SARB033 in that it fills the price point niche albeit with a movement that is a step down (not that big a deal IMO) but also the look of it is VERY different to my eyes. I do not know what it is about the SARB033. I would normally not even wear a watch this size and when I first put it on it was a little jarring for second and then pow something about the way it looks is just amazing. I have 2 straps on the way for it. lol Guess she's mine for life now.


----------



## Raddy (Jan 12, 2018)

Finally pulled the trigger on the 035! It took a lot of deliberation between the 033 or the 035 but I that cream dial won me over. Can't wait to see it in person! I figured since they are discontinued I'd better poop or get off the pot because whatever Seiko is up to, a value proposition like this probably won't come around again.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Bump


----------



## RGoodWatch (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi!
i think i'm going to take the plunge and buy the Sarb033 before it completely disappears from the first hand market all together. 
However, I need a bit of help finding a link that is a good price but also actually a legit product? 
I'm buying in the UK and so far I have narrowed it down to Amazon UK (sold by Citiwide EU), Shopping in Japan, and eBay UK (sold by Citiwide again).
The eBay option is the cheapest but I'm just slightly concerned about getting fake goods.
Has anyone had any experience/heard of anyone buying a Sarb033 from these sellers and if they're the real thing?

Thanks for your time!


----------



## RGoodWatch (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi!
i think i'm going to take the plunge and buy the Sarb033 before it completely disappears from the first hand market all together. 
However, I need a bit of help finding a link that is a good price but also actually a legit product? 
I'm buying in the UK and so far I have narrowed it down to Amazon UK (sold by Citiwide EU), Shopping in Japan, and eBay UK (sold by Citiwide again).
The eBay option is the cheapest but I'm just slightly concerned about getting fake goods.
Has anyone had any experience/heard of anyone buying a Sarb033 from these sellers and if they're the real thing?

Thanks for your time!


----------



## Amplituder (Oct 29, 2016)

I bought mine from eBay, took a risk, but in the end I doubt there's that much fakes of the SARB, if at all. I think should assume its the real deal if the price is reasonable. Sarbs are past 300gbp now, aren't they? sub-400 at least.


----------



## RGoodWatch (Nov 22, 2017)

Amplituder said:


> I bought mine from eBay, took a risk, but in the end I doubt there's that much fakes of the SARB, if at all. I think should assume its the real deal if the price is reasonable. Sarbs are past 300gbp now, aren't they? sub-400 at least.


Thanks for that, makes me feel a bit better about not getting fakes! 
Yup they're about £350 at the cheapest on ebay. I went up to their London store today and they were selling it for £499 which is pretty crazy. 
Unfortunately I tried on the watch and its much too small for my wrist, so I'll have to look elsewhere!


----------



## DWankmuller (Aug 29, 2018)

Picked a SARB033 up on in the sale forum the other day. Amazing watch for the price point. I've always wanted a Rolex Milgauss, and didn't realize until after I bought the SARB033 how similar they are haha. The stock bracelet is super comfy as well. Might have to pick up a SARB035 was well since I love this watch so much!


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

I think it's sad Seiko has discontinued this one. The latest releases Seiko has made are excellent, but it's just not going to be possible to get such a watch as this at this price point. The SARX has better polishing and a nicer dial, but it's more than twice as expensive and the SARB plays more casually style wise.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The clean dial of a SARB035, on a suede Benchmark strap.









Sent from Note FE using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

Premise said:


> I think it's sad Seiko has discontinued this one. The latest releases Seiko has made are excellent, but it's just not going to be possible to get such a watch as this at this price point. The SARX has better polishing and a nicer dial, but it's more than twice as expensive and the SARB plays more casually style wise.


I have a theory that we'll see a new SARB lineup at the next Bazelworld, especially if the Alpinist is still counted as a SARB. If they do, it will be interesting to see what changes they make. I love my 033, but I would rather have more reflective surfaces on its indices and hands vs. lumed edges. But that's just me.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Feel obliged to share photos of these beauties ;-)


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

My grail watch


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Saturday😊🖖🏽


----------



## Mike Ibz (Oct 3, 2018)

sblantipodi said:


> Just corrected the image on the first post and with this occasion I add some photos of my SARB033.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Mike Ibz said:


> sblantipodi said:
> 
> 
> > Just corrected the image on the first post and with this occasion I add some photos of my SARB033.
> ...


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

thanks guys


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)




----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

well hello there









Sent from my Letv X500 using Tapatalk


----------



## marv524 (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi..









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## marv524 (Apr 13, 2015)

And my other one...









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtOnMyShoulder (Mar 21, 2018)

How much do you guys think it would cost to replace the bezel on one of these? Scratches on mine are a little too deep for my liking.


----------



## ThomasH (May 18, 2007)

DirtOnMyShoulder said:


> How much do you guys think it would cost to replace the bezel on one of these? Scratches on mine are a little too deep for my liking.


Looks like the bezel itself is about US$38: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bezel-for-...7-Mechanical-6R15-00C0-Original/123372589302?

... then there is the labor to do the swap

- Thomas


----------



## IMMT (Feb 4, 2018)

Just got the Geckota Chamfered 5 Link for my SARB035.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ady1989 (Jan 19, 2009)

The wait for my 033 is killing me. It shipped from Japan about a month ago and it's one of those tracking numbers I can't get details from once it left the country


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

ady1989 said:


> The wait for my 033 is killing me. It shipped from Japan about a month ago and it's one of those tracking numbers I can't get details from once it left the country


Who are you purchasing from? I've never had any watch purchase from a Japan based retailer take more that 2 weeks max.

Sent from my ASUS_P00J using Tapatalk


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

I'm late to this party, but I got my 035, which I'd had my eye on for about a year, during one of those Amazon price drops at the beginning of the month.

Initially I was very underwhelmed. The dial was nice, and different from all of my sunburst silver dials on my vintage Seikos, but nothing too exciting. I liked the hands and indices. The bracelet was boring. I sized it and put it on, and my disappointment grew. The watch was thick and cumbersome on my wrist. The dial looked a little too small for the case. It didn't help that earlier the same day I'd gotten a new Glycine Combat 6 in 36mm (for $250!) that is nicely slim and wears beautifully. I had half decided to sell the SARB within an hour of receiving it. I put the watch away and started looking for another bracelet and some straps that could work. I wanted something like the bracelet with polished sections on the SARX055. I found one on Watchgecko that looked like it would work, and got some 20mm leather straps to try out as well. Then I put the watch away.

A couple weeks later I got around to trying out the new straps I'd gotten. What a change! I put it on a blue leather strap and immediately was drawn to it. It's still a little thick, but I can live with it. If I could trade 50mm of its water resistance for 1mm of its thickness I'd say it would be close to perfect. I love the flat crystal, as I'm not a fan of domes. The winding action is great, and I love the convenience of the push-pull crown. I have no doubt it would easily handle a dip in the pool or ocean as long as I was reasonably careful.

I'm glad I didn't return it. As TGV said on his channel, this watch really has a slow-release appeal.


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

marv524 said:


> Hi..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great on the leather. Thinking I need to put mine on a strap. I had a SARB a few years back and finally got another last Christmas. It hasn't been off the bracelet for more than a couple of hours in the time I've had it.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## jascolli (Mar 2, 2015)

Hello all. I am really interested in aquiring a sarb035 but I am a little concerned about the size of the watch on my 7.5" wrist. The only other watch I currently own is an Orient Blue Ray. Do any of you happen to have one of those that you could do a side by side picture of the sarb and the Orient Ray right next to each other? Thanks!!


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

A SARB035 would look fine for your wrist. Whether *you* will think it looks good is another matter. If you are used to larger watches it will probably take some time to get used to the smaller size.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

jascolli said:


> Hello all. I am really interested in aquiring a sarb035 but I am a little concerned about the size of the watch on my 7.5" wrist. The only other watch I currently own is an Orient Blue Ray. Do any of you happen to have one of those that you could do a side by side picture of the sarb and the Orient Ray right next to each other? Thanks!!


I can sort of help you out with your request. I own the Seiko SARB035 but do not have an Orient Blue Ray. I do have a sister version though, the Orient Mako USA II which has an almost identical case (minus the drilled lugs). All great watches.


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

On a distressed strap


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

Man you guys take great pics - all of you.

I've had my SARB033 for a few weeks now, and I love everything about it, except one minor detail - I can spot specs of dust on the glass much easier than any of my other watches (because of the black dial). I'm a OCD WIS, so I carry a small microfiber cloth in my pocket, so when nobody's looking, I take a swipe at the glass now and then to get the dust off...

I bought the Strapcode Angus Jubilee and it fits like a glove! And don't listen to haters; it's NOT too big at all (I have a 6.75" wrist circumference). But your pics have me thinking about grabbing a black leather strap with a nice button deployant clasp. I like alligator/croc prints - any recommendations? I'd like to keep it under $75 USD. Thanks!


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

<double your pleasure, double your post!>


----------



## jascolli (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks for the help. Unfortunately all of the photos are blocked for me. Not sure why. I turned my adblocker off...


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Yeah I go crazy with mine because the slightest bit of fingerprint smudge or whatever shows up big and bold against that black dial face. I'm constantly wiping mine.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

That is part of the reason I got the 35, and I really prefer the cream dial


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

i should have taken more pics, i didn't realize the light was so crappy


----------



## Mike Ibz (Oct 3, 2018)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 13676273
> 
> 
> View attachment 13676275


Oh that is a NICE strap. Is it too late to get a picture with the buckle? 10/10 great work!

If you mentioned this already; forgive me, but where did you purchase the strap from?


----------



## Mike Ibz (Oct 3, 2018)

Dan T. said:


> Man you guys take great pics - all of you.
> 
> I've had my SARB033 for a few weeks now, and I love everything about it, except one minor detail - I can spot specs of dust on the glass much easier than any of my other watches (because of the black dial). I'm a OCD WIS, so I carry a small microfiber cloth in my pocket, so when nobody's looking, I take a swipe at the glass now and then to get the dust off...
> 
> I bought the Strapcode Angus Jubilee and it fits like a glove! And don't listen to haters; it's NOT too big at all (I have a 6.75" wrist circumference). But your pics have me thinking about grabbing a black leather strap with a nice button deployant clasp. I like alligator/croc prints - any recommendations? I'd like to keep it under $75 USD. Thanks!


I too wait unit nobody is looking before giving my SARB033 a quick wipe with a cloth. If I did it in front of someone it would feel like I'm letting them see my personal issues too closely. I imagine they would slowly back away from me.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

I polished the bezel of my 033 this morning. It's now like a mirror. Love it!


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

Rosenbloom said:


> I polished the bezel of my 033 this morning. It's now like a mirror. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 13685879
> 
> ...


That looks good. I've had mine a year and probably would benefit from the same treatment.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Mike Ibz said:


> Oh that is a NICE strap. Is it too late to get a picture with the buckle? 10/10 great work!
> 
> If you mentioned this already; forgive me, but where did you purchase the strap from?


shamefully (heh), those pics may or may not have been repeats. i know i've posted a couple from that batch of shots before but too lazy to go back to see what i've posted before hehe.

but anyhow, it's a hadley roma lizard strap, fairly inexpensive off amazon. that phrase alone should find it. the clasp, is this 'un:









i wish it were one of those fancy Seiko dress clasps... this one came with an imported composite strap i got off ebay a couple years ago. the strap disintegrated after only a couple wears but the clasp was pretty well machined and finished for being no-name. it fit really well with this strap and i like wearing it in that way with the straps on the opposite sides from normal on the SARB. this combo fits the bill as a more 'serious' dress watch look.








(another definite repeat =)

i'm trying to bring my SARB back into the fold and wear it a little bit more to work so i hope to get more pics of it going for this thread.


----------



## johnMcKlane (May 14, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 13683787
> 
> 
> i should have taken more pics, i didn't realize the light was so crappy


we can see the subtil brown of that watch !

Beautiful !


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Discounts again on at Amazon. $318 for the 033/035, $356 for the 017. Cheers.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Terry Lennox said:


> Discounts again on at Amazon. $318 for the 033/035, $356 for the 017. Cheers.


Insane VFM!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyersfan139 (Sep 4, 2018)

So tempted to get the 035 to go along with my 033 for that price.....must resist....


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Anyone wears these on erikas mn strap? Wristshots appreciated


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

HELP!! can’t decide which color to get!

Every time I’m about to pull the trigger I stop


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Palo said:


> HELP!! can't decide which color to get!
> 
> Every time I'm about to pull the trigger I stop


Not sure if this helps. Bought the black SARB033 back in February. Like it but didn't like the look in person. With no AR coating on the glass there were too many reflections making the markers seem to dissapear. It looked great in photos but not in person. It was also a fingerprint magnet. Ended up selling it in July. Ordered the SARB035 a few months ago and haven't looked back. I love the cream dial. Should have got the SARB035 from the get go.


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

I have them both and while the 33 looks really good and is a Jack of all trades the 35 is my favorite. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

Palo said:


> HELP!! can't decide which color to get!
> 
> Every time I'm about to pull the trigger I stop


I just ordered the white one. But I've wanted that one for a while.

How many black dial watches do you have?


----------



## marv524 (Apr 13, 2015)

I have them both, I had to flip some of my watches just to get both.. That's how much I like them... For me, they complement each other... 035 during the day and 033 at night.....










Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

Well, what made my decision easier was I went to pay for the black one and the price jumped back up. So had to order the white!

From pics the 035 is a strap monster!! If I don’t like it, it won’t be hard to flip or trade. 

I can’t beleive some people are listing the sarb upwards of $1,000!! When I read on the other page the price jump, I had to jump


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

I would have gotten an 035 long ago if it was silvery as opposed to cream.


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)

Palo said:


> HELP!! can't decide which color to get!
> 
> Every time I'm about to pull the trigger I stop


Get both. Return the one you dont like; pictures dont do justice. 
Amazon's return policy is pretty solid.


----------



## marv524 (Apr 13, 2015)

colorblind said:


> Get both. Return the one you dont like; pictures dont do justice.
> Amazon's return policy is pretty solid.


True

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

Finally put a leather strap on the 033. I'm usually not a leather on dress watch kind of guy, but I've been on a strap kick in general lately. Finally off of the bracelet for possibly the first time. I've got to say I'm liking it a lot.


----------



## wristrocket (Aug 19, 2016)

I finally caved and bought a 033. $318 on Amazon, en route. Was going to buy myself a STO Samurai for Christmas, but I’ve never had a 6r movement. 
I’ll take some pics of it next to my ‘65 Seikomatic to compare and contrast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

wristrocket said:


> I finally caved and bought a 033. $318 on Amazon, en route. Was going to buy myself a STO Samurai for Christmas, but I've never had a 6r movement.
> I'll take some pics of it next to my '65 Seikomatic to compare and contrast.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Given the drying up supply of the SARBs it sounds like you got a good deal.


----------



## carb850 (Dec 6, 2018)

I just picked up a SARB035 from the Amazon deal. However, I'm concerned with the authenticity of what I received. These were actually sold by Amazon.com so I felt it must be legitimate. My first concern is the lack of the label with the Yen price as well as the label that says 'Hardly Crystal'. Then doing some searches it looks like these usually come in a box with gray interior and I thought I read they ship with 3 extra links, this has none. Also I think I read that they sometimes have a peal of protector on the crystal, but this had none. So my question, is this fake, factory refurbish, special packaging for Amazon, other? Any input is appreciated.







.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

No worries. Enjoy your 035.


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

They don't have extra links in the box. All Seikos come with full length bracelets. I think some company put together some generic boxes and labels for the watch. It's common with grey market Seikos. Do you have any shots of the movement? Nothing stands out as questionable about the watch itself, though that is not the box that comes with the watch.


----------



## carb850 (Dec 6, 2018)

It's difficult to get good shots with an iPhone and a bracelet in the way, but this is the best I can do. I could care less if the box is junk, it just concerned me that they did use a different box. Not sure why the original would be discarded and another used. Anyhow, I do appreciate the quick replies since I could possibly return.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

The watch looks legit to me. I think you got a great deal. I can’t make out the serial number but it has the newest 6R15D variant so likely a 2017+ watch (new stock).

I bought both the 033 and 035 from LIW this past year. Both came in a small square box that flipped open (dark grey or black I believe) with sort of a brownish-tan felt and pillow inside. Amazon probably just put it in the wrong box.

I’d just keep what you got. $318 is a steal. These are going for $450 and up how. Great find!


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Looks real to this 035 owner.
They do not come with extra links. 
The box varies based on where and when the gray market dealer got the stock. 
Some tags say Hardlex even though they are sapphire. There is discussion about this somewhere on here but it is known packaging issue.
No worries. 
Enjoy your new watch!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

...


----------



## marv524 (Apr 13, 2015)

carb850 said:


> View attachment 13696739
> 
> 
> View attachment 13696741
> ...


looks legit to me


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

mi6_ said:


> The watch looks legit to me. I think you got a great deal. I can't make out the serial number but it has the newest 6R15D variant so likely a 2017+ watch (new stock).
> 
> I bought both the 033 and 035 from LIW this past year. Both came in a small square box that flipped open (dark grey or black I believe) with sort of a brownish-tan felt and pillow inside. Amazon probably just put it in the wrong box.
> 
> I'd just keep what you got. $318 is a steal. These are going for $450 and up how. Great find!


You're correct, the dark grey cardboard box with the tan interior is the the standard one. I never stress too much over the box included unless it's a rare or LE piece that has special packaging such as the Blue Lagoon which was a nice box with a spot for the extra strap for the Turtle. I've had Sumos show up in the same grey box instead of a Prospex box. With grey market the boxes get jumbled around. My understanding is that the watches are matched with a box when they're sold and not shipped together with the packaging, so if it's not an AD or not a dealer that knows what box goes to which watch, they'll just grab a box that says Seiko on it.


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

Couldn't pass the Amazon the deal. Originally wanted the 033, but the price jumped back up.


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)

Talking about SARB boxes.....here are my sarb boxes; I have had no luck in getting mine with the original JDM box.


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

colorblind said:


> Talking about SARB boxes.....here are my sarb boxes; I have had no luck in getting mine with the original JDM box.
> View attachment 13703413
> View attachment 13703415
> View attachment 13703419


That wood box is a massive upgrade over the standard one!


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

I just got a PADI Turtle and it shipped directly from Seiko USA and it did not have the special edition black box. There is no right or wrong with Seiko boxes. You just get what you get.


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

Terry Lennox said:


> I just got a PADI Turtle and it shipped directly from Seiko USA and it did not have the special edition black box. There is no right or wrong with Seiko boxes. You just get what you get.


That's crazy. Maybe the odd boxes are all coming direct from Seiko then. I used to have a blue lagoon Turtle and the box for that was extremely nice for the price of the watch. It might be the nicest Seiko box I've ever received. It would have been a toss up between that and the SBBN015 Tuna box.


----------



## Pmnealhsd (May 14, 2017)

Recently picked up an 035 and it is my new fav. However, I have noticed that winding the 6R feels a bit tighter and also less smooth than some of my others, say a 4R even. Is this common? Anyone else notice this?
Mine is the latest “D” version of the 6R15, if that has any bearing.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)

Pmnealhsd said:


> Recently picked up an 035 and it is my new fav. However, I have noticed that winding the 6R feels a bit tighter and also less smooth than some of my others, say a 4R even. Is this common? Anyone else notice this?
> Mine is the latest "D" version of the 6R15, if that has any bearing.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I dont have a 4R for ref, but after comparing the 017 (no "D" marking) with the 033 "D" version, the resistance for both feel the same, but the 033 winding sounds a little unrefined.


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)

Pmnealhsd said:


> Recently picked up an 035 and it is my new fav. However, I have noticed that winding the 6R feels a bit tighter and also less smooth than some of my others, say a 4R even. Is this common? Anyone else notice this?
> Mine is the latest "D" version of the 6R15, if that has any bearing.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I dont have a 4R for ref, but after comparing the 017 (no "D" marking) with the 033 "D" version, the resistance for both feel the same, but the 033 winding sounds a little unrefined.


----------



## Pmnealhsd (May 14, 2017)

Rosenbloom said:


> I polished the bezel of my 033 this morning. It's now like a mirror. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 13685879
> 
> ...


That looks phenomenal. What did you use to polish it, if you don't mind my asking?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LostArk (Apr 19, 2017)

Just got my sarb033 from amazon. It's my first 6R movement, but I'm worried something is wrong. The rotor makes a LOUD ratcheting sound. By comparison my Citizen 8200 and ETA 2824 are dead silent. Is this normal?


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

LostArk said:


> Just got my sarb033 from amazon. It's my first 6R movement, but I'm worried something is wrong. The rotor makes a LOUD ratcheting sound. By comparison my Citizen 8200 and ETA 2824 are dead silent. Is this normal?


Do you have it fully wound yet? Sounds like mine when I first set it after leaving it sit. I can hear the rotor in this watch more than others likely due to the case. I can usually hear it wind but I think it calms down some after it winds up. To me I'd say it sounds nomal.


----------



## Pmnealhsd (May 14, 2017)

colorblind said:


> I dont have a 4R for ref, but after comparing the 017 (no "D" marking) with the 033 "D" version, the resistance for both feel the same, but the 033 winding sounds a little unrefined.


Thanks. That's a good way of putting it- unrefined. I bet mine is normal.
Appreciate the feedback.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

I got around to fitting the Watchgecko Ellipse bracelet to my new 035 a couple of weeks ago. I bought two pairs of the curved endlinks to experiment to get a good fit. I used a Dremel with a sanding disc attachment and repeated test-fittings to get the fit close, and I'm about 95% satisfied with it.

It's a definite improvement over the look of the stock bracelet, in my opinion, and good enough for daily wear. However, I would still buy pre-fitted endlinks for it, either hollow or solid, in a heartbeat if they were available.


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

After living with the 035 for a few weeks, I've been satisfied with it's legibility in most lightings. However, I wish they had put a black stripe down the middle of each index, instead of having them only be faceted. It would improve the ability to read the time, and would not detract from the attractiveness of the dial. The King Seiko 4502 is an excellent example of this. I can actually read the time better in low light with that watch, despite the fact that there is no lume on it at all. And of course it looks fantastic.

Example:







Picture from Adventures in Amateur Watch Fettling blog, via Google.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

jamaha said:


> After living with the 035 for a few weeks, I've been satisfied with it's legibility in most lightings. However, I wish they had put a black stripe down the middle of each index, instead of having them only be faceted. It would improve the ability to read the time, and would not detract from the attractiveness of the dial. The King Seiko 4502 is an excellent example of this. I can actually read the time better in low light with that watch, despite the fact that there is no lume on it at all. And of course it looks fantastic.


The SARB035 does have a black stripe on the hands. It's interrupted by the lume plots, but it's there.


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

MrDisco99 said:


> The SARB035 does have a black stripe on the hands. It's interrupted by the lume plots, but it's there.


Yes, that helps, but if there was a stripe on the hour indices it would help at certain angles where glare kind of washes everything out.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

jamaha said:


> Yes, that helps, but if there was a stripe on the hour indices it would help at certain angles where glare kind of washes everything out.


LOL... Sorry I misread what you said. Yeah I see what you mean. I have the black dial so I don't see this problem, but I can see how it would be a problem for the light dial. Part of the reason I opted for the black dial was the contrast with the silver indices just seemed like it would be better.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

carb850 said:


> I just picked up a SARB035 from the Amazon deal. However, I'm concerned with the authenticity of what I received. These were actually sold by Amazon.com so I felt it must be legitimate. My first concern is the lack of the label with the Yen price as well as the label that says 'Hardly Crystal'. Then doing some searches it looks like these usually come in a box with gray interior and I thought I read they ship with 3 extra links, this has none. Also I think I read that they sometimes have a peal of protector on the crystal, but this had none. So my question, is this fake, factory refurbish, special packaging for Amazon, other? Any input is appreciated.


Mine came that way too. Don't worry, it's real. The "hardlex" is a misprint. These were repackaged for sale by Amazon in the USA. I think these Amazon specials are the only ones of these SARB017/033/035 that were sold with American tags and a Seiko USA warranty.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

MrDisco99 said:


> Mine came that way too. Don't worry, it's real. The "hardlex" is a misprint. These were repackaged for sale by Amazon in the USA. I think these Amazon specials are the only ones of these SARB017/033/035 that were sold with American tags and a Seiko USA warranty.


I got mine from Amazon in Jan 2015; no memory what it came with (i don't remember what box it came in but there was no special 'jdm' box or anything because i would have remembered that). never any suspicion that it was fake. and if it is, keep signing me up, because it's very nice. whoever made it is doing great work lol =)


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

I got mine in late 2016 and it came in a grey Seiko box which was new to me. I assumed it was a JDM box since I never saw it before.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## synnyster (Dec 30, 2016)

Just received my SARB033 from Amazon. Like most noted, mine had the misprint 'Hardlex Crystal' on the tag. The box is is black with the white top and white sleave. Inside was all the proper materials and the warranty card. I'm not worried about the authenticity. What I don't really like is the clasp for the bracelet. Has anyone tried swapping the clasp out with one offered by strapcode or somewhere else or is it better to just get a new strap altogether? I like the bracelet itself so would like to use it.


----------



## knarfster (Jan 17, 2012)

What is the SARX that has the tapestry dial that looks similar?


----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

I've had my SARB033 for almost a year and I've learned quite a lot from it. Minimalism is aesthetically pleasing to the eye. A modest sized watch will usually appear more classy and elegant than an oversized one. Most importantly, you can get a beautiful timepiece you're proud to wear for under $500 dollars.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

New shoes:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theboywonder (Jan 12, 2011)

any chance these go on discount on Amazon again? i hate to pay >~$150 more than they were going for two weeks ago.


----------



## Peace N Time (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Mikkas (Jan 4, 2017)

I fell hard for WatchGecko's Kirkstead bracelet.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Sweet









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom Schneider (Apr 8, 2012)

Mikkas said:


> I fell hard for WatchGecko's Kirkstead bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 13729773


I was thinking about selling my NIB SARB033 until I saw this strap!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

synnyster said:


> Just received my SARB033 from Amazon. Like most noted, mine had the misprint 'Hardlex Crystal' on the tag. The box is is black with the white top and white sleave. Inside was all the proper materials and the warranty card. I'm not worried about the authenticity. What I don't really like is the clasp for the bracelet. Has anyone tried swapping the clasp out with one offered by strapcode or somewhere else or is it better to just get a new strap altogether? I like the bracelet itself so would like to use it.


it has a clasp that from what i can tell only works with that bracelet. one of the ends doesn't match up the way a traditional clasp would.


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> New shoes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful president bracelet. Is it the watchgecko one?

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Merry Christmas Seiko SARB fans









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Fabrizio_Morini said:


> Beautiful president bracelet. Is it the watchgecko one?
> 
> Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


It is!

Got it from watchgecko on clearance before Black Friday. It was about $20. I used the original seiko end links and one of the middle links to attach it to the bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theboywonder (Jan 12, 2011)

theboywonder said:


> any chance these go on discount on Amazon again? i hate to pay >~$150 more than they were going for two weeks ago.


.

is this worth trying to hold out for??


----------



## ial926 (Dec 19, 2018)

I want to get a SARB033 for my significant other for Christmas and I think the best dealer I've found is Long Island Watches. 

The pictures on the site seem to show the 6R15B movement (in the pictures of the back of the case). I know there have been different versions of the 6R15 mechanism. 

What are the downsides of the B mechanism vs a C (or a D, if there is one)? 

Does anyone know which variant of 6R15 is in the SARB033 that Long Island Watch is selling? Has anyone ordered a SARB033 from them recently and had a good experience?

This purchase is intended to be something he can wear for a long time--he is not a "watch guy" and this gift is a replacement for a 10-year-old Seiko kinetic with a capacitor unit that finally died (not cost-effective to replace the capacitor and crystal on that one), which he wore basically 24/7 for a decade. If it is significantly better to try to find the 6R15C (or D), can anyone suggest where I can order one online? I realize that the SARB033 is discontinued, which I assume complicates matters a bit.


----------



## ial926 (Dec 19, 2018)

mi6_ said:


> The watch looks legit to me. I think you got a great deal. I can't make out the serial number but it has the newest 6R15D variant so likely a 2017+ watch (new stock).
> 
> I bought both the 033 and 035 from LIW this past year. Both came in a small square box that flipped open (dark grey or black I believe) with sort of a brownish-tan felt and pillow inside. Amazon probably just put it in the wrong box.
> 
> I'd just keep what you got. $318 is a steal. These are going for $450 and up how. Great find!


Does your 033 from LIW have 6R15B movement or a 6R15C? I had already ordered one for my significant other before I realized there are different editions of the 6R15.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

ial926 said:


> Does your 033 from LIW have 6R15B movement or a 6R15C? I had already ordered one for my significant other before I realized there are different editions of the 6R15.


I bought both an 033 and 035 from LIW this year and both had the newest 6R15D movement. I sold the SARB033 a few months back. Didn't like it in the flesh as much as I like the 035.


----------



## marv524 (Apr 13, 2015)

New strap









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

marv524 said:


> New strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you please tell us what strap?? It looks nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

ial926 said:


> I want to get a SARB033 for my significant other for Christmas and I think the best dealer I've found is Long Island Watches.
> 
> The pictures on the site seem to show the 6R15B movement (in the pictures of the back of the case). I know there have been different versions of the 6R15 mechanism.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that what LIW has is a D variant since he has only recently restocked them. I say this because I bought a 033 and 035 from Amazon recently and they both came with D.

I heard that the differences between the revisions is the balance. There's a pretty popular Seiko guy on YouTube that was saying that one of the variants had amplitude issues. Maybe they worked them all out with the D?

Wait and see if they go back on sale on Amazon as I bought each for $318.


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> It is!
> 
> Got it from watchgecko on clearance before Black Friday. It was about $20. I used the original seiko end links and one of the middle links to attach it to the bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I looked to that too, and was about to buy it but I wasn't sure about the butterfly clasp and about the end links, I mean if I was able to put the original end links by myself. I saw after that they sell the same bracelet but with another clasp with a different -higher price. 
Well done!

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## dwczinmb (May 28, 2018)

I'm finally joining the SARB035 club. I purchased a NIB one from a fellow WUS member and I'm waiting for it to arrive. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

dwczinmb said:


> I'm finally joining the SARB035 club. I purchased a NIB one from a fellow WUS member and I'm waiting for it to arrive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Congrats! I hope you enjoy it. Mine was not the love-at-first-wear I thought it would be, but over the course of six weeks or so I've grown to like it quite a bit. One of the keepers of my small collection of current watches, for sure.


----------



## milkham (Jun 18, 2018)

theboywonder said:


> .
> 
> is this worth trying to hold out for??


They've come and gone on Amazon for 318... Has to be like 9 times since I got my 033 in June. You can setup an alert for when they go less than 320 on camelcamelcamel.com. the last time they were that price the 035 at least was available much longer than I thought it would be. I'd hold out.


----------



## synnyster (Dec 30, 2016)

Pretty happy with my SARB033 I got from Amazon a week ago. I still have an open Amazon order for the SARB035 that has estimated ship time of February. I think the only complaints I have for the watch is it does sit a little tall on the wrist, making it a no go as a dress watch as it really doesn't slide under a shirt cuff. Very versatile otherwise. I love the size though as most my other watches are 42mm.


----------



## ShadOsman (Jan 3, 2016)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> It is!
> 
> Got it from watchgecko on clearance before Black Friday. It was about $20. I used the original seiko end links and one of the middle links to attach it to the bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got the same one, but couldn't get the center links off am I missing something?


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)




----------



## marv524 (Apr 13, 2015)

Bosman said:


> Can you please tell us what strap?? It looks nice!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi. Sorry for the late reply.. It's a brown croc pattern leather strap from thestrapshop

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## marv524 (Apr 13, 2015)

Another angle









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

ShadOsman said:


> I got the same one, but couldn't get the center links off am I missing something?


I did it a while ago so don't remember exactly, but it came off the same as any other link. I don't think there was an arrow showing which way to push it out though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## praetor47 (Dec 3, 2018)

Hello everyone! New member and a happy new SARB owner


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)




----------



## synnyster (Dec 30, 2016)

In all its glory...


----------



## synnyster (Dec 30, 2016)

In all its glory...


----------



## Tat2 (Dec 8, 2018)

New SARB33 and couldn't be happier with it. The size and subtle elegance of the design is amazing. Can't stop looking at it!


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

synnyster said:


> In all its glory...


Gorgeous look, great photography!

What strap have you got it paired with there?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## synnyster (Dec 30, 2016)

ohhenry1 said:


> Gorgeous look, great photography!
> 
> What strap have you got it paired with there?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


It's the KVARNSJÖ COGNAC WITH BLACK STITCHING from cheapestnatostraps.


----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

Sarb033 on a Jubilee.


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

Technarchy said:


> Sarb033 on a Jubilee.
> 
> View attachment 13745469


Looks nice. Who makes this jubilee?


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Not sure if I like this croco strap or not ... :think:


----------



## Technarchy (Mar 27, 2018)

Premise said:


> Looks nice. Who makes this jubilee?


It's made by Strapcode. The finishing and overall build quality is fantastic.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Best Watch ever 😁


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Happy New Year! :-!


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

have a good 2019 









Sent from my NX531J using Tapatalk


----------



## milkham (Jun 18, 2018)

sblantipodi said:


> Best Watch ever ��


what strap/clasp is that?


----------



## memphispilot (Jun 11, 2012)

I bought my dad one for his 70th birthday. He's not a watch guy at all, but he absolutely LOVED it!


----------



## JimD303 (Jun 16, 2014)

Very versatile but I’m still considering selling it. 

The leather strap is the first strap I made. I really like the looks of it but it needs to be thicker.


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

Had a SARB033 and sold it. Immediately regretted it so ended up buying a used SARB035. Wish I still had the 033, but I think I prefer the 035. Both are simply phenomenal for the price though.

I just put mine on an Angus Jubilee from Strapcode. Really digging the look and feel. I'll post some photos of the new set up later, but here are a few of it on the OEM oyster.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

^^^^^

Great photos above! They really capture what the 035 dial looks like in person. I too sold my SARB033 and then bought an SARB035. Both are great little watches.

Wish strapcode did the regular jubilee. The angus is too hefty for this watch.


----------



## efawke (Nov 23, 2018)

mi6_ said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> Great photos above! They really capture what the 035 dial looks like in person. I too sold my SARB033 and then bought an SARB035. Both are great little watches.
> 
> Wish strapcode did the regular jubilee. The angus is too hefty for this watch.


Thanks! At the moment I don't have a digital camera so I'm stuck using my phone. Sometimes they come out good, sometimes not.

I'm really liking the Angus so far, though I do agree that it's _slightly_ too hefty (mostly in thickness) for the watch. I'm going to wear it for a while and see how I get on with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

is there any chance that Seiko will start the production again?


----------



## Mike Ibz (Oct 3, 2018)

I put my SARB033 on a black Hirsch strap today. LOVE IT!

Check me out; I'm going artsy with a black and white photo.


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## CeeCab705 (Dec 4, 2017)

sblantipodi said:


> is there any chance that Seiko will start the production again?


Probably not. Seiko trends seem to be going towards larger watches.


----------



## Billy D (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## hz536n (Sep 27, 2018)

My SARB035 arrived yesterday. It is not too small for my 7.25" wrist. Removed only one link and it's good to go. Thanks for all the photos and descriptions that led me to this watch.


----------



## hz536n (Sep 27, 2018)

My SARB035 arrived yesterday. It is not too small for my 7.25" wrist. Removed only one link and it's good to go. Thanks for all the photos and descriptions that led me to this watch.

View attachment 13791113


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

Just happened to look down to see a whole lot of ones...

IMG_4404 by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## climbtime40 (Nov 21, 2018)

Glad I jumped on the SARB train


----------



## Jwiner (Dec 5, 2011)

Nice glamour shot for everyone.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Ibz (Oct 3, 2018)

I accidentally dropped my SARB033 the other day; on a tiled floor. It landed sideways opposite to the crown. it took it like a champ! I nearly cried though.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

got this relative cheapie Hadley Roma. got it expecting it to taper 20-18mm (that's what it was in the description) for a clasp i planned on getting (that seems to have fallen through, that's another story =\ ) but it surprisingly ended up being 20-16 which actually works fine for me since i already have a 16mm clasp:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

























I was going to look for a 20-16 strap specifically and it's funny this ends up being one, and the 18mm clasp being cancelled anyway. in the end i still get to pair my SARB with the cool clasp.


----------



## ksrao_74 (Apr 27, 2010)

Jwiner said:


> Nice glamour shot for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent strap and picture. Can you share more details of the strap. Website link if possible.
Thanks

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Jwiner (Dec 5, 2011)

ksrao_74 said:


> Excellent strap and picture. Can you share more details of the strap. Website link if possible.
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


Thank you sir. This is my own workmanship. Unfortunately I am not a sponsor yet and cannot publicly share info on WUS.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lukv604 (Oct 31, 2010)

It's been a pleasure wearing my Sarb035 daily. I bought it in late November when it was on sale on Amazon. I snagged it right away. Lol.

With accuracy, out of the box it was +1.7s/day. The second week it was -1.9s/day. It slowly got slower. 3 weeks ago it was -5.9s/day. The last two weeks it is at -7.5s/day. I'm okay with the current accuracy. If the rate stays like this I might open it up and adjust myself one of these days.

I'm a fan of leather straps because it makes the watch lighter and adds some color. Here it is with a strap I got from Etsy.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

lukv604 said:


> It's been a pleasure wearing my Sarb035 daily. I bought it in late November when it was on sale on Amazon. I snagged it right away. Lol.
> 
> With accuracy, out of the box it was +1.7s/day. The second week it was -1.9s/day. It slowly got slower. 3 weeks ago it was -5.9s/day. The last two weeks it is at -7.5s/day. I'm okay with the current accuracy. If the rate stays like this I might open it up and adjust myself one of these days.
> 
> I'm a fan of leather straps because it makes the watch lighter and adds some color. Here it is with a strap I got from Etsy.


Nice. Can you link me to that strap?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Jwiner said:


> Nice glamour shot for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If ONLY the 033 dial was as white as that photo...


----------



## lukv604 (Oct 31, 2010)

RotorRonin said:


> Nice. Can you link me to that strap?


Look up Asketica on there. It's unfortunately sold out.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Does anyone have any advice on utilizing a different clasp? I’m right in between sizes, need just one more micro-adjustment!


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

Jwiner said:


> Nice glamour shot for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What strap is this? Can anyone help me out with similar color strap suitable for 6 inch wrist


----------



## lukv604 (Oct 31, 2010)

Palo said:


> What strap is this? Can anyone help me out with similar color strap suitable for 6 inch wrist


It might be a Horween leather strap. Look on Etsy. There's a few sellers with some straps that have similar colour.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

RotorRonin said:


> Does anyone have any advice on utilizing a different clasp? I'm right in between sizes, need just one more micro-adjustment!


peeps been using https://www.amazon.com/TIMEWHEEL-Metal-Bracelet-Deployment-Extender/dp/B07J6SFNHG/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=clasp+extender+18mm&qid=1547795725&s=Clothing&sr=1-1


----------



## Relio (Oct 9, 2018)

Anyone else notice the accuracy of the 6R15 movement vary widely when you’re not wearing the watch? On wrist it’s crazy how accurate it is but when I leave it overnight it’ll gain like 8 seconds


----------



## Dankoh69 (Feb 23, 2014)

Palo said:


> What strap is this? Can anyone help me out with similar color strap suitable for 6 inch wrist


Try the guys at https://www.cozy.sg/category/handmade-leather-watch-straps/two-piece-watch-straps. It was such a good find when I found them. Have gotten numerous leather and NATO straps from them. They do customise it to any specific wrist size. They do both one- and two-piece leather straps and in various tans. Enjoy straps collection 

PS: Apologies that I do not have a pic of the straps on my 033/035 at the moment.


----------



## lukv604 (Oct 31, 2010)

Another strap for my Sarb035.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

My favourite watch ever


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Love It on leather


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

Please forgive me, I just want to share my new watch and it's almost a sarb ^_^


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

riceknight said:


> Please forgive me, I just want to share my new watch and it's almost a sarb ^_^


Great watch! :-!
No wonder why SARB033 035 are called Baby GS! ;-)


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

Good to know. I've been very tempted as of late to pick up an 033 to complement my 035


----------



## hz536n (Sep 27, 2018)

My SARB035 on a tan Dakota strap with added deployant clasp from iStrap.


----------



## hz536n (Sep 27, 2018)

My SARB035 on a tan Dakota strap with added deployant clasp from iStrap.

View attachment 13828297


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Sweet









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)




----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

Triplets


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Best watch ever. Shame on Seiko to have dismissed it.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

So this keeps happening....










But it doesn't look like the spring bars are bending? Anyone ever have this happen?


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

RotorRonin said:


> So this keeps happening....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My endlinks are so tight that there's no movement in mine.


----------



## wrsmith (Mar 7, 2014)

RotorRonin said:


> So this keeps happening....
> 
> But it doesn't look like the spring bars are bending? Anyone ever have this happen?


Someone on the forum experienced the same issue. I cannot recall the username or thread. It is caused by slightly loose tolerances and poor QC.

You can try swapping the end-links around. Perhaps due to some quirk in tolerances that end-link is okay on the other side (and vice versa). Most likely you need a replacement.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Premise said:


> My endlinks are so tight that there's no movement in mine.


same here, never happened to mine


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

wrsmith said:


> Someone on the forum experienced the same issue. I cannot recall the username or thread. It is caused by slightly loose tolerances and poor QC.
> 
> You can try swapping the end-links around. Perhaps due to some quirk in tolerances that end-link is okay on the other side (and vice versa). Most likely you need a replacement.


: grumble grumble :

Thanks for the feedback. Maybe it's time for a Strapcode upgrade.


----------



## wrsmith (Mar 7, 2014)

RotorRonin said:


> : grumble grumble :
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. Maybe it's time for a Strapcode upgrade.


It will be tedious but try browsing this thread page-by-page and I think you will find the other gentleman who experienced the same issue.

I am almost sure this thread is where I saw it, he took it back to the store and they allowed him to try some end-links off an inventory model ... that is the extent of my recollection.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

wrsmith said:


> It will be tedious but try browsing this thread page-by-page and I think you will find the other gentleman who experienced the same issue.
> 
> I am almost sure this thread is where I saw it, he took it back to the store and they allowed him to try some end-links off an inventory model ... that is the extent of my recollection.


Thanks. I've had the watch for a few years now, and I bought it from another user. Never wore the bracelet, and based on how pristine it was, I'm pretty sure he never did either. Also, I don't think there are any retailers around with an SARB033 anyway!


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Yeah lots of people have complained about that. Seems to be luck of the draw.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Haven't worn mine in forever. Still gorgeous.










Regarding the endlink problem, I don't have that on my 035, but I do on my Oris ProPilot which retails at $1800.

Looks like Omega puts little ears on their endlinks to prevent it, so I assume it's a common issue.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Love the black polished hands on SARB035. Combined with the black lines on the tips of the hands, and the LumiBrite, it makes them highly visible in any light. |>


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

I just joined the Sarb family, with the purchase of a 033. Can't wait for it to arrive.
The waiting game is commencing... All this strap talk has me worried the OEM stral may not fit me right.
I wish Strapcode offered a Super Jubilee, the Angus is a bit too aggressive for my tastes, the profile is a bit large. IMO.

Should I try the SKX013 Jubilee mod?
I also have a mini Turtle OEM strap I could play with, its 20mm as well, might be worth a try. Who know, this may be another alternative to using SKX parts on our Sarbs.

What options have you guys tried to get a Jubilee on your Sarbs?


----------



## jhauke (Feb 3, 2019)

The 033 is definitely on my list of must have pieces. Such a versatile watch with all the different straps out there! Bid prices seem to be getting just a bit higher recently.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Hadn't worn mine in a while. Love it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

033 before Sunrise. Good morning.


----------



## dion.steve (Jan 26, 2019)

Just got my 35 from Amazon (Canada) last week and my 33 from eBay Japan import today! Happily didn't have to pay and duties. . Now have to put some $$ aside for a GS Sbgx.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## fx2243 (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi all,

Thought this photo might be of interest to anyone thinking about swapping the crystal on their 033.









It's a crystal times double dome with blue AR. I swapped it and thought it was a bit too shiny and blingy for the way I wear the watch (as a tool watch), so I swapped it back to the original and am much happier with it.

I'd be ok with it for a dress watch but it wasn't for me, glad I tried though.

Chris.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

fx2243 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thought this photo might be of interest to anyone thinking about swapping the crystal on their 033.
> 
> ...


This is good to know!
I may order clear AR if/when I decide to change the crystal.


----------



## 8man (Feb 14, 2015)

Kr0n0kynysys said:


> I just joined the Sarb family, with the purchase of a 033. Can't wait for it to arrive.
> The waiting game is commencing... All this strap talk has me worried the OEM stral may not fit me right.
> I wish Strapcode offered a Super Jubilee, the Angus is a bit too aggressive for my tastes, the profile is a bit large. IMO.
> 
> ...


WatchGecko Solid Link D + WatchGecko Curved End Links. The end links aren't solid but the bracelet is decent quality.


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

8man said:


> WatchGecko Solid Link D + WatchGecko Curved End Links. The end links aren't solid but the bracelet is decent quality.


That looks great!
Was it difficult to get the foot right on the endlinks, & how are the links attached(pin/collar, or screw)?

I was browsing Watchgecko, my options are the Kirkstead/OEM end links/presidential look, & the 5 link/with hollow end links.


----------



## 8man (Feb 14, 2015)

Kr0n0kynysys said:


> That looks great!
> Was it difficult to get the foot right on the endlinks, & how are the links attached(pin/collar, or screw)?
> 
> I was browsing Watchgecko, my options are the Kirkstead/OEM end links/presidential look, & the 5 link/with hollow end links.


Not at all. Probably easier since the links are hollow and have some give. Push pins on the bracelet.


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

8man said:


> Not at all. Probably easier since the links are hollow and have some give. Push pins on the bracelet.


I may give both bracelets a try!
Thanks 8man!

*My Sarb033 delivery is delayed a day, this damn snow messes with everything.  The snow is worse today...


----------



## chickenlittle (Jan 10, 2012)

I thought the SARB033 was discontinued?

http://www.gnomonwatches.com/spirit-automatic-black-ref-sarb033









Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Double post.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

chickenlittle said:


> I thought the SARB033 was discontinued?
> 
> Seiko Watches - Spirit Automatic Black Ref. SARB033
> 
> ...


The caseback photo on GNOMON website shows a serial number that appears to starts with a "6" = 2016, and the movement is the older 6R15C rather than the current 6R15D. Either an old photo, or New Old Stock.

View attachment 13895231


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

chickenlittle said:


> I thought the SARB033 was discontinued?
> 
> Seiko Watches - Spirit Automatic Black Ref. SARB033
> 
> ...


I just recieved my sarb033.








My production date is Dec 2018.


----------



## Mojo289 (Mar 4, 2016)

Kr0n0kynysys said:


> I just recieved my sarb033.
> 
> View attachment 13895289
> 
> My production date is Dec 2018.


Nice! Congratulations and wear it in good health.
Did you buy from Gnomon?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

Mojo289 said:


> Nice! Congratulations and wear it in good health.
> Did you buy from Gnomon?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Simply elated with this purchase!
I lucked out on Amazon! I was watching the prices for a few months, saw a deal I couldn't pass up pulled the trigger. I basically paid retail for a new 033.


----------



## hz536n (Sep 27, 2018)

My SARB035 on black Hadley Roma strap.


----------



## hz536n (Sep 27, 2018)

My SARB035 on black Hadley Roma strap.

View attachment 13897207


View attachment 13897219


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

hz536n said:


> My SARB035 on black Hadley Roma strap.
> 
> View attachment 13897207
> 
> ...


Looks great on leather too!
I have this strap with black stitching , the white works well with your 035!


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

Finally got to take my 033 out, it arrived late the night before, & we got a nice bit of sun today.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

I’m starting to wonder how accurate the whole “discontinued” thing is. Even Marc from Long Island Watch talked about recently made examples.


----------



## Epiphanes050 (Jan 24, 2019)

Here's my SARB035 ... I got it for a great price on Amazon about six months ago and use it as my daily wearer. Although I had initially planned to sell it and trade up for a more expensive piece down the line, I'm not sure I'll be able to do that now. Currently, it's on a honey-brown leather strap from Geckota.


----------



## mmiki (Dec 15, 2018)

I have just received the Seiko SARB033.
Cheers!

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

I take back all the mean things I said about this beauty...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## moarlo (May 28, 2017)

2nd time is a charm


----------



## jkingrph (Feb 6, 2018)

I was about to order a couple of those until I discovered the SARX033/035 and appreciated the subtle difference in the cases,ie brushed top of lugs, and a much better bracelet and clasp, plus the upgraded movement.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## blair.d.new (Jan 7, 2018)

jkingrph said:


> I was about to order a couple of those until I discovered the SARX033/035 and appreciated the subtle difference in the cases,ie brushed top of lugs, and a much better bracelet and clasp, plus the upgraded movement.


Don't they both have 6R15 movements?

Sent from my moto g(6) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

jkingrph said:


> I was about to order a couple of those until I discovered the SARX033/035 and appreciated the subtle difference in the cases,ie brushed top of lugs, and a much better bracelet and clasp, plus the upgraded movement.


They have the same 6R15. The SARB033/035 are 38mm while the SARX033/35 are almost 41mm. Yes you get a better sapphire crystal with AR coating, better bracelet with diashield and a better clasp as well. Love both the SARX033/035 but wish they were smaller.


----------



## Epiphanes050 (Jan 24, 2019)

I've been told that this forum does not support Imgur links ... so again, here is my SARB035. I got it for a great price on Amazon about six months ago and use it as my daily wearer. Although I had initially planned to sell it and trade up for a more expensive piece down the line, I'm not sure I'll be able to do that now. Currently, it's on a honey-brown leather strap from Geckota.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

This is my sarb033 









Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 13921049
> 
> 
> View attachment 13921051


wonderful. shame on seiko to have dismissed it


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 13921049
> 
> 
> View attachment 13921051


wonderful. shame on seiko to have dismissed it


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

Will Seiko announce any replacement for the 033/035? 
I'm hoping they will do a silver or champagne sunburst dial like the classic Datejust.
But my fear is they are getting rid of affordable/high value models and will not update these.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Terry Lennox said:


> Will Seiko announce any replacement for the 033/035?
> I'm hoping they will do a silver or champagne sunburst dial like the classic Datejust.
> But my fear is they are getting rid of affordable/high value models and will not update these.


I think most people agree the SARX033/035 were the replacements. They're priced along Seiko's new plan to move upmarket.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Does anybody know if the seconds hand of the sarb033 /035 is slightly curved on the end / bent like the one on the sarb 065?

From pictures it looks straight but I can't be sure.

It would help me out immensely!


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Does anybody know if the seconds hand of the sarb033 /035 is slightly curved on the end / bent like the one on the sarb 065?

From pictures it looks straight but I can't be sure.

It would help me out immensely!


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

Please delete this post


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> Does anybody know if the seconds hand of the sarb033 /035 is slightly curved on the end / bent like the one on the sarb 065?
> 
> From pictures it looks straight but I can't be sure.
> 
> It would help me out immensely!


The seconds hand is straight


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

Please delete this post


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

All I can say is what took me so long?!

Almost perfect except for that clasp gap.

EDIT: Already thinking about adding the 033 ASAP.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

I know I’m about ten years late, but I am blown away by the quality for price. Even at $400, what a steal. I thought I was done with Seikos, but leave it to the SARBs to pull me back in. Near-perfect build, amazing value and great versatility. Once I add the 033, all itches will be scratched for now (hey you, Explorer I) and my bank account and travel fund will be very happy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> I know I'm about ten years late, but I am blown away by the quality for price. Even at $400, what a steal. I thought I was done with Seikos, but leave it to the SARBs to pull me back in. Near-perfect build, amazing value and great versatility. Once I add the 033, all itches will be scratched for now (hey you, Explorer I) and my bank account and travel fund will be very happy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunately you're likely looking at between $450 and $500 for the 033. I too have toyed with the idea of picking up the black version (to wear on a strap as my 033 lives permanently mounted to a jubilee bracelet).


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

ean10775 said:


> Unfortunately you're likely looking at between $450 and $500 for the 033. I too have toyed with the idea of picking up the black version (to wear on a strap as my 033 lives permanently mounted to a jubilee bracelet).


Nah, low 400s on the bay right now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Sorry for spamming this thread, but this beauty has rekindled my Seiko love.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Put this on for the first time in a while. Fits like a glove!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilson_smyth (Aug 4, 2008)

Got this a week ago. I've put off getting it for two years and ended up paying 100 euros more than I could have had it for a year ago. Cest la vie I guess. 
Was seriously considering an SARX, but having a few sarbs, I couldn't bring myself to pay 1100 euros(after tax) for the 6r15. It's now a 1k movement it seems, but when I had it at much lower prices, I just couldn't do it. Before it's brought up, I know there's more to a watch than the movement.

Initially, I was underwhelmed. Felt a bit light but I generally wear bigger heavier watches with steel backs so it was bound to be lighter. 
The bracelet is not great, not garbage but not amazing either. I thought it would be identical to the alpinist bracelet, but it's a much cheaper imitation. On thr bracelet, I was starting to regret buying and actually considering flipping it quickly! 
Once I put the SARB on leather with a seiko deployant I instantly started enjoying it. It's a strap watch through and through.
Been on the wrist for about a week now and I'm really enjoying it. It's very elegant and has presence.
Running at - 4.8 over this period, but I assume it will need time to settle.

So, is this the baby grand seiko everyone says? No, but it's definitely worth more than asking.

It's definitely worth the 400 euros I paid for it, even if it's more than I could have had it for previously. Is it on par with the SARX? I havnt handled one but based on looks and the finish I see in photos, I'd say the SARX is the better watch, just not 600 euros better.
The size works much better too, I'd have always been wishing the SARX was smaller.


----------



## wilson_smyth (Aug 4, 2008)

View attachment 13951267


Got this a week ago. I've put off getting it for two years and ended up paying 100 euros more than I could have had it for a year ago. Cest la vie I guess. 
Was seriously considering an SARX, but having a few sarbs, I couldn't bring myself to pay 1100 euros(after tax) for the 6r15. It's now a 1k movement it seems, but when I had it at much lower prices, I just couldn't do it. Before it's brought up, I know there's more to a watch than the movement.

Initially, I was underwhelmed. Felt a bit light but I generally wear bigger heavier watches with steel backs so it was bound to be lighter. 
The bracelet is not great, not garbage but not amazing either. I thought it would be identical to the alpinist bracelet, but it's a much cheaper imitation. On thr bracelet, I was starting to regret buying and actually considering flipping it quickly! 
Once I put the SARB on leather with a seiko deployant I instantly started enjoying it. It's a strap watch through and through.
Been on the wrist for about a week now and I'm really enjoying it. It's very elegant and has presence.
Running at - 4.8 over this period, but I assume it will need time to settle.

So, is this the baby grand seiko everyone says? No, but it's definitely worth more than asking.

It's definitely worth the 400 euros I paid for it, even if it's more than I could have had it for previously. Is it on par with the SARX? I havnt handled one but based on looks and the finish I see in photos, I'd say the SARX is the better watch, just not 600 euros better.
The size works much better too, I'd have always been wishing the SARX was smaller.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

I know I’m in the minority here but I actually really like the bracelet. Compared to what I had read about it, it exceeded my expectations. No doubt it’s a Seiko bracelet with Seiko quirks and isn’t the most solidly built, but I think it’s well finished for the price and matches the watch head nicely. But that clasp on the other hand....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)

The bracelet works fine for me...


----------



## wilson_smyth (Aug 4, 2008)

Semper said:


> The bracelet works fine for me...


Never said it doesn't work, I just said it's considerably lower quality than I expected. the alpinist bracelet, which looks almost identical is way better made.

Great pic by the way. How would one take a pic like that, do you do it with your other hand, or have someone else take it?
Is it taken with a smart phone?


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)

wilson_smyth said:


> Never said it doesn't work, I just said it's considerably lower quality than I expected. the alpinist bracelet, which looks almost identical is way better made.
> 
> Great pic by the way. How would one take a pic like that, do you do it with your other hand, or have someone else take it?
> Is it taken with a smart phone?


Agree with you. The bracelet is not a great bracelet, but works fine. Do its job.

For the pocket shots, I use a smartphone and sometimes a mirror. It's quite a technique! Hahaha


----------



## geerlingbas (Mar 7, 2019)

heatscore said:


> slightly modded
> View attachment 3343442
> View attachment 3343450


 This was ages ago but I really like how you changed the hands: no lume. How'd you do that?


----------



## heatscore (Feb 26, 2013)

Bought them from Harold (Yobokies) and installed them. If you have no experience modding watches, you can have a watchmaker do it.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Mike Ibz (Oct 3, 2018)

Playing around with some strap options these days. I know some people cannot abide black dials on brown straps but I think it works.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

shame on Seiko to have dismissed the best watch under 500€


----------



## wilson_smyth (Aug 4, 2008)

sblantipodi said:


> shame on Seiko to have dismissed the best watch under 500€


Yea, shame on them for not catering for a tiny portion of their market instead of designing a whole new marketing, branding and product line strategy that puts structure on their offerings.
A strategy that allows them to more directly compete with swatch group, to emphasize the quality of their lines and reduce ambiguity around pricing.

Im sure they didnt do extensive analysis of sales figures, Ill bet they read this thread and thought "Hey, that small group enjoy our product, lets F**K them over!"


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Easy Tiger, take two of these and come back in the morning.











wilson_smyth said:


> Yea, shame on them for not catering for a tiny portion of their market instead of designing a whole new marketing, branding and product line strategy that puts structure on their offerings.
> A strategy that allows them to more directly compete with swatch group, to emphasize the quality of their lines and reduce ambiguity around pricing.
> 
> Im sure they didnt do extensive analysis of sales figures, Ill bet they read this thread and thought "Hey, that small group enjoy our product, lets F**K them over!"


----------



## wilson_smyth (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm not really that angry, it's more tongue in cheek! The foum is becomming more and more seiko bashing about finishing up product lines, or being capitalist skum with the limited editions, I'm just highlighting how silly these arguments are. Seiko are a huge corporation, don't make decisions lightly, and back them most likely with mountains of supporting data.


----------



## Mike Ibz (Oct 3, 2018)

Snaggletooth said:


> Easy Tiger, take two of these and come back in the morning.
> 
> View attachment 13965331


I'll have 6 please.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

wilson_smyth said:


> Yea, shame on them for not catering for a tiny portion of their market instead of designing a whole new marketing, branding and product line strategy that puts structure on their offerings.
> A strategy that allows them to more directly compete with swatch group, to emphasize the quality of their lines and reduce ambiguity around pricing.
> 
> Im sure they didnt do extensive analysis of sales figures, Ill bet they read this thread and thought "Hey, that small group enjoy our product, lets F**K them over!"


Yes I'm sure the executives at Seiko have what they feel are very good reasons for taking their brand in a whole different direction. That doesn't mean we have to like it.

Also, I'm not entirely convinced these watches are really discontinued. There are still some pretty recent serial numbers popping up which suggest production is still active, though maybe slower than before.


----------



## wilson_smyth (Aug 4, 2008)

MrDisco99 said:


> Yes I'm sure the executives at Seiko have what they feel are very good reasons for taking their brand in a whole different direction. That doesn't mean we have to like it.
> 
> Also, I'm not entirely convinced these watches are really discontinued. There are still some pretty recent serial numbers popping up which suggest production is still active, though maybe slower than before.


They are very much discontinued, but discontinued does not mean they stop being manufactured immediately. They most likely have a considerable inventory of parts & orders still to fulfill. You can still get the watch, manufactured recently, but they will dry up over the next while. how long will it take, 6 months, 1 year, 2 years? Who knows. Im guessing this time next year the reamining stock in the supply chain will have dried up.

Creation watches discus this.


----------



## mmiki (Dec 15, 2018)

Put my SARB033 on a leather strap.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## wannabeWIS (Aug 15, 2011)

.


----------



## wannabeWIS (Aug 15, 2011)

Just picked up a sarb035. The 065 has been on my want list for years, but after doing some thinking I decided on the 035 because I feel it's more versatile for use in both dressy and casual settings. The smaller 38mm size and sapphire crystal also sold me. I am so happy I chose the 035 because this watch is stunning! I swapped the original bracelet out for a strapcode super oyster with submariner style clasp and was able to get pretty close to a perfect fit on my wrist. I have somewhere around a 7-7.25 inch wrist and I think for this type of watch (casual/dressy) the size is perfect. My only complaint is that the movement is a bit noisy. I can hear what sounds like gears or ball bearings when I move the watch close to my face, but I assume this is normal because the watch is keeping excellent time so far (around -2 to 3 seconds a day).


----------



## bvehorn (Mar 11, 2019)

My SARB collection. The 033 has been my primary watch for the past nine years, and is still only a few seconds off each day. The 031 (my favorite!) was purchased at the same time, but is rarely worn and in mint condition. I picked up the 035 just before they were discontinued. All were purchased from SeiyaJapan.com, an excellent source for JDM Seiko watches.









I'm impressed by the SARX035, but not enough to pay that premium for another 6R15. I also own a SNZG17J1 and am considering a SNZF17J1 Sea Urchin for my next purchase. Gotta scratch that itch! (I've had a lot better luck with the 7S36 than the 7S26.)

Thanks to all here who share their wisdom, I have learned a lot from you over the past few years.


----------



## bvehorn (Mar 11, 2019)

Ugh, sorry for the duplicate post. Newbie mistake!


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Couldn't resist breaking my rule of not having two of the same watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wannabeWIS (Aug 15, 2011)

Is hearing a high pitched noise like little ball bearings clinking around every time the rotor makes a complete turn normal for this watch/movement? I've done some looking around and have found examples of some people saying that their 6R15 movement doesn't make noise and others claiming it is normal to hear this noise. If I take my 035 off and look at the caseback, every time I turn the rotor I hear a high pitched noise, sort of like a gear turning. I've had numerous other automatics and have never heard this type of noise before. It's different from the noise of rotor itself swinging. It bugs me a little bit because it is audible in a quiet room and was hoping to find out if it is just a normal characteristic of the watch.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Not cocktail time but it is happy hour


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

wannabeWIS said:


> Is hearing a high pitched noise like little ball bearings clinking around every time the rotor makes a complete turn normal for this watch/movement? I've done some looking around and have found examples of some people saying that their 6R15 movement doesn't make noise and others claiming it is normal to hear this noise. If I take my 035 off and look at the caseback, every time I turn the rotor I hear a high pitched noise, sort of like a gear turning. I've had numerous other automatics and have never heard this type of noise before. It's different from the noise of rotor itself swinging. It bugs me a little bit because it is audible in a quiet room and was hoping to find out if it is just a normal characteristic of the watch.


No, not normal.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## wannabeWIS (Aug 15, 2011)

aguila9 said:


> No, not normal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Here is a video of my actual watch and the sound I'm talking about.


----------



## bvehorn (Mar 11, 2019)

I had an Orient that sounded like that once. I gave it away, so I don't really know how it ended up running.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Dress it up with dark brown crocodile strap


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

My favourite watch


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

New to me









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Gruely (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

gshock626 said:


>


this is an 035? where's the cream-ness? it looks like silver...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

somehow double posted.... =\


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

timetellinnoob said:


> this is an 035? where's the cream-ness? it looks like silver...


Yes. Beats me. Could be a combination of factors.


----------



## xj4sonx (Sep 29, 2013)

Trying the 035 on a Barton canvas strap 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## brianfranklinnc (Feb 27, 2019)

hey guys! i recently picked up a sarb035 from the forum and i absolutely love it! i did have a bracelet question. i notice that the end links where the bracelet connects to the spring bars don't appear to have any collars, just the spring. is this normal for the stock bracelet or am i missing them? there is a slight gap between that first end link and the other links. is that caused my not having the collars? thanks for your help guys!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ757 (Jul 25, 2018)

Got new SARB035 in the mail today, been eyeing one for a while and finally pulled the trigger! Really like it, can't wait to put it on leather strap.


----------



## bigjaymofo (Nov 5, 2017)

Received my SARB035 today. Purchased it brand new on eBay from a reputable seller in Japan. Paid $325 USD all in and I didn’t even get dinged with duty so I am very happy.

No QC issues whatsoever, even all the markers align perfectly. Bracelet is excellent for the price and oh, that creamy white dial is on par with the white Rolex OP, IMO, at 1/10th the price. Timing of the 6R15D movement seems to be excellent, it has gained 1 sec in about 12 hours but I will give it some time to break in, I suspect this may change

My only complaint is that the 6R15D movement has the slightest bit of noise to it, which seems to be coming from the rotor. I know others have complained about this too. Not really an issue at all for me though.

Needless to say, I am blown away at the quality of this watch considering the price. As many have stated, many Grand Seiko qualities to this watch and it will definitely get a lot of wrist time in rotation with my Tudor GMT, BB58 and Omega Speedmaster which should speak to how amazing this watch is.

I’m keeping it on the bracelet for now but will post pics when I buy a strap for it.

All the positives I have read about this watch are 100% accurate. If you are considering a purchase, don’t hesitate, you will not regret it.


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

brianfranklinnc said:


> hey guys! i recently picked up a sarb035 from the forum and i absolutely love it! i did have a bracelet question. i notice that the end links where the bracelet connects to the spring bars don't appear to have any collars, just the spring. is this normal for the stock bracelet or am i missing them? there is a slight gap between that first end link and the other links. is that caused my not having the collars? thanks for your help guys!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dump the stock bracelet, man. It's junk.

Go grab some leather ones. I had mine on dark brown, 'toffee,' and a reddish brown, and all looked tremendous.

But I switch from leather to bracelet for warmer months, and I couldn't stand the though of putting the stock bracelet back on it, and then I saw this...

It's the Watchgecko Elipse. It's massively discounted right now, a total steal. And it looks as good as the photo.

Be sure to get the hollow end links with it. Only thing to look out for is bending the hollow end links to fit. It will require using a pointy nosed plier and a microfiber cloth to prevent scratching while you grip the end links. You'll take them on and off a few times until everything fits snugly. I might try to upload an actual shot of my results tomorrow (actually wearing my SARB033 today...). And it might make you a believer in hollow end links. They get a bad rap around these forums, but if they're bent properly, they can make a watch look fantastic - they just take more time to get right than most people are expecting. I'm fairly fastidious and it took me about 25 minutes each end link to get it where I was happy.

Anyway, they also say you can use the stock solid end links to fit it with their Kirkstead bracelet, but I haven't tried that yet.

I wear my 035 probably twice as much as I wear my 033, but I love them both equally. The 035 just goes with everything - suits, jeans, faded Jethro Tull t-shirts, you name it.


----------



## bigjaymofo (Nov 5, 2017)

I know I said in my previous post that I would post a pic of my new SARB035 when I get a strap for it but I couldn't wait.

I love this watch.










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

Okay, as promised above, I wore my 035 today with the watchgecko ellipse. This is the best I could do in the parking lot at work on a cloudy morning. Even still, it's pretty good. Again, be patient with the hollow end links, because if you just throw them on there without carefully conforming them, they'll look goofy. Personally, I like hollow end links because they can be bent to fit most watches, and while solid end links have a perfect fit and save time, the hollow ones are more "mobile," if that makes sense. I love this style of bracelet way more than the stock oyster or even the Strapcode super oyster.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

Another...

Pardon the arm hair...









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Dan T. said:


> Okay, as promised above, I wore my 035 today with the watchgecko ellipse. This is the best I could do in the parking lot at work on a cloudy morning. Even still, it's pretty good. Again, be patient with the hollow end links, because if you just throw them on there without carefully conforming them, they'll look goofy. Personally, I like hollow end links because they can be bent to fit most watches, and while solid end links have a perfect fit and save time, the hollow ones are more "mobile," if that makes sense. I love this style of bracelet way more than the stock oyster or even the Strapcode super oyster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks really good. The case matches the bracelet perfectly. The folded endlinks would be a downgrade though. Stock bracelet is. It as bad as people complain about in my opinion.


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

mi6_ said:


> Looks really good. The case matches the bracelet perfectly. The folded endlinks would be a downgrade though. Stock bracelet is. It as bad as people complain about in my opinion.


Stock bracelet is atrocious: looks really bland, and it's rattly. I hate that the center link is barely bigger than the side links. Looks awful.

Folded end links, like I mention above, get an unfair amount of hate, I think. Advantages of folded include being able to swap the bracelet to other watches, and in getting the fit just right (sometimes solid end links aren't machined well). Yes it takes more time to get them fully integrated (bending the underside "wings," and bending the outer portions to confirm to the case curvature), but if one takes the time, and then takes the final step as a light pressure squeeze to the rings holding the lug, hollow end links will not rattle, and look and feel just as good as the solid ones. And if hollow end links open the door to cooler, more customized bracelets, why not. So my attitude on them has done a total 180. Yes I prefer solid end links but if they're unavailable, hollow can be just as good with a little more patience. YMMV, of course.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmai (Apr 7, 2017)

Put my Ginault bracelet on the 035. Unfortunately it wasn't a drop in perfect fit like it is on the Alpinist, but with a bit of work I managed to get it to be 100% secure and flush. The lug holes are spaced a bit too far from the case, so the Ginault endlinks rock a bit when mounted. What I did was stack 3 small pieces of *e-tape* on the case (where I circled red in the photo), effectively extending the case so that the endlink has a mating surface to rest on. I'd say it's close to perfect, and really elevates the 035 IMO. That 20-16 taper and glidelock is so proper, makes me think of it as a legitimate, quality DateJust alternative. 

One thing that really doesn't translate in photos is the sheen on the brushing of the Ginault bracelet. It's a very high luster brushing that's very Rolex-esque.


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

jmai said:


> Put my Ginault bracelet on the 035. Unfortunately it wasn't a drop in perfect fit like it is on the Alpinist, but with a bit of work I managed to get it to be 100% secure and flush. The lug holes are spaced a bit too far from the case, so the Ginault endlinks rock a bit when mounted. What I did was stack 3 small pieces of *e-tape* on the case (where I circled red in the photo), effectively extending the case so that the endlink has a mating surface to rest on. I'd say it's close to perfect, and really elevates the 035 IMO. That 20-16 taper and glidelock is so proper, makes me think of it as a legitimate, quality DateJust alternative.
> 
> One thing that really doesn't translate in photos is the sheen on the brushing of the Ginault bracelet. It's a very high luster brushing that's very Rolex-esque.
> 
> ...


Killer! Ginault excels at everything they do; very overlooked pieces, IMO.

Man, I'm so glad to see you like the 20mm to 16mm taper. For my 6.5" wrists, it is the perfect taper. Anything wider than 16mm starts to feel too diver-ish, and when I'm wearing a SARB, I don't want that feeling.

I'm going to be snagging this one for my 033, from Esslinger. Despite having the watchgecko ellipse for the 035, and the Strapcode Angus for the 033, I want a good Oyster-looking option because while the Angus makes the 033 pop, there are days I feel like it's too much. Also, as jmai pointed out, it has the same taper as the Ginault (though probably not the same level of finishing):

https://www.esslinger.com/generic-r...0mm-stainless-steel-oyster-6-1-4-inch-length/

I love Esslinger. I buy from them a lot - and they actually answer questions when you ask them! Ha!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yoeshioe (Feb 22, 2019)

Get my sarb033


----------



## brianfranklinnc (Feb 27, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

A keeper

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redcat123 (Feb 25, 2019)

Just got my Sarb033, it's a gorgeous watch and a strap monster  i'll post pictures when i got my new alligator strap


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## brianfranklinnc (Feb 27, 2019)

gshock626 said:


>


what strap is that??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

brianfranklinnc said:


> what strap is that??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a suede strap from WatchGecko.


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

Picked up a 035 to go with my 033!
Traded my Mini Turtle for the 035.
Very proud to add this 1 to my stable.


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

1 more.


----------



## Mojo289 (Mar 4, 2016)

Hello, I have this very similar watch in 41mm. Cannot help asking if my temptation to buy a SARB035 justified ?










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JAFO (Aug 6, 2015)

We have several Seikos, and the best running by far is the 6R15C. It's a great movement.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

JAFO said:


> We have several Seikos, and the best running by far is the 6R15C. It's a great movement.


But that's just luck of the draw not because it's a 6R15C. There's someone out there with a 6R15A that runs better and tons of people with a 6R15D that runs poorly. I don't like when people equate their accuracy with a specific movement variant. It's just luck of the draw with Seiko. Bad information for people new to the hobby.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Mojo289 said:


> Hello, I have this very similar watch in 41mm. Cannot help asking if my temptation to buy a SARB035 justified ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are asking a bunch of WIS if a watch purchase is justified??? Of COURSE it's justified......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Mojo289 said:


> Hello, I have this very similar watch in 41mm. Cannot help asking if my temptation to buy a SARB035 justified ?


Yes. That one has day/date function. SARB035 is date only. Reason enough to justify the purchase.

Plus the SARB035 is awesome! I've owned both the SARB033 and SARB035 and the SARB035 is may favourite of the two.


----------



## blackcutlass (Aug 8, 2018)

So many great pics of the 035 make me second guess my decision...


----------



## Mojo289 (Mar 4, 2016)

warsh said:


> You are asking a bunch of WIS if a watch purchase is justified??? Of COURSE it's justified......
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your message makes me feel so much better pulling the trigger...devoid of any guilt!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mojo289 (Mar 4, 2016)

mi6_ said:


> Yes. That one has day/date function. SARB035 is date only. Reason enough to justify the purchase.
> 
> Plus the SARB035 is awesome! I've owned both the SARB033 and SARB035 and the SARB035 is may favourite of the two.


Thanks...your kind words solidify my resolve!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ757 (Jul 25, 2018)

Got the new strap, I like it a lot


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

JAFO said:


> We have several Seikos, and the best running by far is the 6R15C. It's a great movement.


The two 6r15C movements I own are just about adequate and not as accurate as the Elabore 2824 in my C60 Trident, not in the same league as the Top Grade 2824 in my Sinn and not on the same planet at the MT in my BB58. The C variant of the 6r15 is notorious for being wayward.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Dennis K said:


> The C variant of the 6r15 is notorious for being wayward.


Oh geez not this again


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Sarb035 ft TV reflections, debating if I should swap a sarb065 blued seconds hand on when the crystal times domed clear ar crystal arrives









Sent from my mind using telepathy


----------



## luth_ukail (Jun 23, 2014)

very beautiful

Sent from my ASUS_X01BDA using Tapatalk


----------



## guiri (Jan 27, 2017)

My SARB033 on a Strapcode, keeping company with cool friends...


----------



## guiri (Jan 27, 2017)

My SARB033 on a Strapcode, keeping company with cool friends...

View attachment 14063317


----------



## Impulse (Dec 13, 2014)

MrDisco99 said:


> Dennis K said:
> 
> 
> > The C variant of the 6r15 is notorious for being wayward.
> ...


Agreed.

Noobs be referencing a video from one guy who IMO demonstrates an agenda.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

guiri said:


> My SARB033 on a Strapcode, keeping company with cool friends...


Wow, great collection. How does the SARB fare against its cool friends?
Why did you replace the OEM bracelet to the SC Oyster and how do you like it?

Cheers


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

I just got this slim Italian leather strap from WatchGecko which gets it pretty close to looking like a SARB071.


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Versatile watch... straps monster

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

8man said:


> Not at all. Probably easier since the links are hollow and have some give. Push pins on the bracelet.


Did you have to bend the end links at all?


----------



## ctelecaster (Apr 26, 2019)

Had some really bad luck with the SARB033 this past week. I ordered one from Amazon, which while mechanically fine, had some plainly visible dust under the dial that I could not get along with. I requested a replacement from Amazon and it arrived yesterday, with several very large, shiny specks that appeared to be metal shavings clinging to the bottom of the crystal. Both are currently in transit back to Amazon for a refund.

I don't expect Grand Seiko levels of perfection, but I can't believe either of these watches passed QC. Is this typical with Seikos at this price range, or is it possible to get an example that's reasonably clean under the crystal? Could the watches Amazon sells (being priced lower than other places, I've noticed, and not in the JDM packaging) be QC rejects or factory seconds? Could I expect to have better luck if I ordered from somewhere like Gnomon or Long Island Watch?

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## 8man (Feb 14, 2015)

yellowbear said:


> Did you have to bend the end links at all?


Not really. The fitment isn't perfect but very good.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brianfranklinnc (Feb 27, 2019)

sernsin said:


> Versatile watch... straps monster
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what strap is this? looks amazing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

ctelecaster said:


> Had some really bad luck with the SARB033 this past week. I ordered one from Amazon, which while mechanically fine, had some plainly visible dust under the dial that I could not get along with. I requested a replacement from Amazon and it arrived yesterday, with several very large, shiny specks that appeared to be metal shavings clinging to the bottom of the crystal. Both are currently in transit back to Amazon for a refund.
> 
> I don't expect Grand Seiko levels of perfection, but I can't believe either of these watches passed QC. Is this typical with Seikos at this price range, or is it possible to get an example that's reasonably clean under the crystal? Could the watches Amazon sells (being priced lower than other places, I've noticed, and not in the JDM packaging) be QC rejects or factory seconds? Could I expect to have better luck if I ordered from somewhere like Gnomon or Long Island Watch?
> 
> Any advice is appreciated.


I'm shocked myself. Don't get me wrong Seiko has its issues but what you describe is disheartening. I wouldn't be surprised that your two samples were serviced returns. Do you by any chance remember the actual sellers?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Gnomon is selling them for $500. I’m tempted, but I guess can buy used for $100 less.... I bought the black dial when I heard Seiko was phasing them out. But it’s such a magic watch that now I want the white dial.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctelecaster (Apr 26, 2019)

aguila9 said:


> I'm shocked myself. Don't get me wrong Seiko has its issues but what you describe is disheartening. I wouldn't be surprised that your two samples were serviced returns. Do you by any chance remember the actual sellers?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Both watches were sold by Amazon directly.


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

brianfranklinnc said:


> what strap is this? looks amazing!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya hand made from a local friend









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

sadv


----------



## shane.shepherd (Apr 12, 2019)

Put my SARB033 on a Hirsch Premium Accent Rubber, and it looked surprisingly good and sporty.

Expensive but worth it, highest quality I ve seen, awesome looking and super comfy.


----------



## moarlo (May 28, 2017)

033 on a strapcode oyster


----------



## brianfranklinnc (Feb 27, 2019)

has anyone tried the strap code on the 035?? on their site, it says the bracelet for the 033 won’t fit the 035, but i was under the impression they are identical watches besides for their dial color. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

brianfranklinnc said:


> has anyone tried the strap code on the 035?? on their site, it says the bracelet for the 033 won't fit the 035, but i was under the impression they are identical watches besides for their dial color.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They appear to have different versions for the 033 and 035 but I believe both are currently available. I considered one until I realized how chunky they are compared to a standard jubilee bracelet. That ruins the datejust vibe for me.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

I don't get the demand for the Strapcode bracelet. What's so wrong with the stock bracelet that so many people are willing to spend extra for a third party bracelet that pretty much looks just like it?


----------



## moarlo (May 28, 2017)

MrDisco99 said:


> I don't get the demand for the Strapcode bracelet. What's so wrong with the stock bracelet that so many people are willing to spend extra for a third party bracelet that pretty much looks just like it?


I got it for the additional micro adjust holes in the clasp. The 2 in the OEM clasp weren't enough for me to dial in a fit I was happy with.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

brianfranklinnc said:


> has anyone tried the strap code on the 035?? on their site, it says the bracelet for the 033 won't fit the 035, but i was under the impression they are identical watches besides for their dial color.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The SARB033 and SARB035 have different locations the spring bar holes are drilled within the lugs. Bracelets are NOT interchangeable between them. Seems strange to me as well but they are different cases (due to where the springbar holes are drilled).


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

Decided to sell my sarx033 and get a sarb035 instead. The sarb is much more versatile.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

yellowbear said:


> Decided to sell my sarx033 and get a sarb035 instead. The sarb is much more versatile.


Wow. Can't believe you swapped them. I absolutely love the SARX033. If the SARX033 wasn't 40.8mm in size I would have got it. Have the SARB035 just because of the 38mm size. The dial, case and bracelet of the SARX033 are Grand Seiko level quality but it's too big for my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

mi6_ said:


> Wow. Can't believe you swapped them. I absolutely love the SARX033. If the SARX033 wasn't 40.8mm in size I would have got it. Have the SARB035 just because of the 38mm size. The dial, case and bracelet of the SARX033 are Grand Seiko level quality but it's too big for my 6.5" wrist.


The finishing on the sarx is definitely much nicer, but I dig the old school looks (cream dial) of the sarb and like you, the smaller size. I rarely wore the sarx because I was afraid of scratching it up, so the sarb suits me better.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

yellowbear said:


> Decided to sell my sarx033 and get a sarb035 instead. The sarb is much more versatile.
> 
> View attachment 14123391


Great photo!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

yellowbear said:


> The finishing on the sarx is definitely much nicer, but I dig the old school looks (cream dial) of the sarb and like you, the smaller size. I rarely wore the sarx because I was afraid of scratching it up, so the sarb suits me better.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Fair enough. I rarely wear my SARB035 and it has some scratches I have no idea how I got them. I am very careful with my watches generally (don't wear one if they'll be at risk for scratches), but got one on the top side of the lug somehow. I would think the SARX033 with diashield would have been fairly scratch or at least stuff resistant, no?

Now if Seiko would just make the SARX033 scaled down to the 38mm of the SARB035 I would be super happy. I like the more white dial and the blue hands. But the SARB035 is still a cracking watch in a wonderful size.


----------



## speeds (Nov 21, 2013)

My SARB035 with Jubilee Bracelet


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

Indeed. For me the SARB035 on a jubilee is the perfect combination.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

I'm sure this question was brought up 1,000 times, but I'm finally planning to join the bandwagon and purchase a SARB035. I definitely would like to upgrade the bracelet.. what are the options I have?
This is from some hours of research in the forums:
- SKX013 Jubilee (hollow and jangly)
- Strapcode Angus Jubilee (Way too beefy, they don't have a super jubilee option for SARB)
- I've seen a president bracelet that looked really good... but needs to modded? 

Anyone have advice for me?


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

I'm sure this question was brought up 1,000 times, but I'm finally planning to join the bandwagon and purchase a SARB035. I definitely would like to upgrade the bracelet.. what are the options I have?
This is from some hours of research in the forums:
- SKX013 Jubilee (hollow and jangly)
- Strapcode Angus Jubilee (Way too beefy, they don't have a super jubilee option for SARB)
- I've seen a president bracelet that looked really good... but needs to modded? 

Anyone have advice for me?


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

Jale said:


> I'm sure this question was brought up 1,000 times, but I'm finally planning to join the bandwagon and purchase a SARB035. I definitely would like to upgrade the bracelet.. what are the options I have?
> This is from some hours of research in the forums:
> - SKX013 Jubilee (hollow and jangly)
> - Strapcode Angus Jubilee (Way too beefy, they don't have a super jubilee option for SARB)
> ...


I've also spent some time researching bracelet options for the SARB.

President:
The older version WatchGecko president bracelet fits the SARB's end links perfectly, but it's discontinued so you'd have to find one used. 








The newer Kirkstead bracelet would work, but you'd also have to use a (brushed) center link from the SARB's oyster bracelet, which won't quite match the polished center links of the Kirkstead (details here). 








Uncle Seiko's 4006-700x Stainless Steel President Bracelet would also work with the SARB's stock end links if you don't mind the slight difference in width (pictures here).








Jubilee:
I've tried the SKX013 jubilee but screwed up the end links trying to fit them to the case of the SARB so I wouldn't recommend this route unless you're crafty.

Though I haven't tried it myself, I've read that this Alpha jubilee fits well without any bending, but is also jangly (details here). 








Another option is the 5 link D bracelet from Watchgecko, but unfortunately it's out of stock. I asked them about availability and they said they're releasing a newer version soon. I ordered the bracelet's hollow curved end links  to see if they fit the SARB's case without any bending and they do. Tried to use it with the SKX013 jubilee, but there's an unsightly gap due to the SKX bracelet's long center links.








Hope this helps!


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

yellowbear said:


> I've also spent some time researching bracelet options for the SARB.
> 
> President:
> The older version WatchGecko president bracelet fits the SARB's end links perfectly, but it's discontinued so you'd have to find one used.
> ...


Wow!! Thank you so much for the detailed info! Just out of curiosity, which bracelet did you end up getting? 
I will have to say the president looks the best on the SARB, close call for 2nd between oyster and jubilee... comes down to preferences though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

Jale said:


> Wow!! Thank you so much for the detailed info! Just out of curiosity, which bracelet did you end up getting?
> I will have to say the president looks the best on the SARB, close call for 2nd between oyster and jubilee... comes down to preferences though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got lucky and found the discontinued watchgecko president bracelet (first pic in previous post is mine)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

yellowbear said:


> I got lucky and found the discontinued watchgecko president bracelet (first pic in previous post is mine)
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Nice, I was going to say that one looks the best.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

New croco strap ;-)


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Jale said:


> I'm sure this question was brought up 1,000 times, but I'm finally planning to join the bandwagon and purchase a SARB035. I definitely would like to upgrade the bracelet.. what are the options I have?
> This is from some hours of research in the forums:
> - SKX013 Jubilee (hollow and jangly)
> - Strapcode Angus Jubilee (Way too beefy, they don't have a super jubilee option for SARB)
> ...


Honestly give the original bracelet a try. It is really not bad.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Jale said:


> I'm sure this question was brought up 1,000 times, but I'm finally planning to join the bandwagon and purchase a SARB035. I definitely would like to upgrade the bracelet.. what are the options I have?
> This is from some hours of research in the forums:
> - SKX013 Jubilee (hollow and jangly)
> - Strapcode Angus Jubilee (Way too beefy, they don't have a super jubilee option for SARB)
> ...


Honestly give the original bracelet a try. It is really not bad.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Rosenbloom said:


> New croco strap ;-)


Looks kinda like the Alpinist strap.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Just visiting the thread to give some love. Yesterday I was wearing my Sarb035 yesterday which I have it on a black croc strap. Sometimes you forget how much you love a watch until you put it back on from not wearing it for a while. This is my dress watch which is why I dress it up on leather. It feels so vintage and modern at the same time while on my black croc (because now it smells like strong leather like on a old leather belt or something). This watch is so beautiful and the little details are so great. It really is a watch you can keep forever and pass down. Also this watch can stand side by side to any other watch and not feel like it is left in the dust. I even love looking at the movement which reminds me of the way Rolex does their movements in that it is built for tool purposes (strong and durable) yet mildly decorated. You know the movement will never quit on you. 

I even like taking the watch out of my watch box and just placing it down on my night stand next to my bed just to look at it.


----------



## brianfranklinnc (Feb 27, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

brianfranklinnc said:


> View attachment 14146771
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lovely pair!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SG02WRX (Jun 13, 2018)

Does the SARB bracelet worth keeping or should be swapped?


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

SG02WRX said:


> Does the SARB bracelet worth keeping or should be swapped?


I really like the stock bracelet.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Premise said:


> I really like the stock bracelet.


Me too. I've tried it on leather, but it's back on the OEM bracelet and that's where it's staying. I prefer it that way and like the bracelet.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

I go back and forth between a black croc leather strap and the stock bracelet.

The bracelet is actually very nice. Some like to complain about the gap in the clasp or the lack of micro-adjustments, but it's never been a problem for me.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Yes the stock bracelet is fine. Yes it’s not the greatest ever but I think it’s a decent bracelet. I’ve had no issues with mine. I think most of the complaints are somewhat overblown. It has solid end links, solid link and a nice milled part or the clasp. Yes having only 2 micro adjusts might be an annoyance but I think most people will be able to get a comfortable fit. If anything, I would at least wait in person to try it out before spending the money on an aftermarket one.


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

For me I feel that the SARBs really benefit from an aftermarket bracelet with polished centerlinks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amlethoe (Feb 8, 2016)

I've been a happy owner of a SARB035 for the past year, but now that my collection has accidentally become full-white I'm thinking of trading it for a SARB033. I feel this would give me more variety and ultimately I would rotate my watches better. Am I crazy?


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Amlethoe, hold on to your Sarb035. I think you will regret it later on. This watch will become a classic (it kind of already is). 10 years from now it will be one of those watches people are trying to get on ebay. I may not wear this watch all the time (we need to cycle thru our other watches) but when I pick it up, it just grabs me. I look at the movement, at the dial, the case and then just decide "I need to wear this for the day". And this watch just makes my day and my outfit. Roll your sleeve up on a nice warm day with the Sarb035 on a leather strap just does it for me.


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

I’m still contemplating whether to get the SARB035 or not... but this thread is making me want one pretty bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amlethoe (Feb 8, 2016)

Rakumi said:


> Amlethoe, hold on to your Sarb035. I think you will regret it later on. This watch will become a classic (it kind of already is). 10 years from now it will be one of those watches people are trying to get on ebay. I may not wear this watch all the time (we need to cycle thru our other watches) but when I pick it up, it just grabs me. I look at the movement, at the dial, the case and then just decide "I need to wear this for the day". And this watch just makes my day and my outfit. Roll your sleeve up on a nice warm day with the Sarb035 on a leather strap just does it for me.


You think it's more iconic than the 033?


----------



## mmiki (Dec 15, 2018)

Putting a new leather strap on my SARB033: Hirsch Duke Alligator with Deployment Clasp.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

This thread is making want to keep my 035. I was bored of it but it really is classic. I even like the stock oyster bracelet better than the after market options. Not a fan of polished center links.


----------



## Amlethoe (Feb 8, 2016)

Terry Lennox said:


> This thread is making want to keep my 035. I was bored of it but it really is classic. I even like the stock oyster bracelet better than the after market options. Not a fan of polished center links.


Please do keep it, I got bored for a while as well and left it in the box while I wore my other watches. Now I have started wearing it again and seeing it on my wrist rekindled my love!


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

Terry Lennox said:


> This thread is making want to keep my 035. I was bored of it but it really is classic. I even like the stock oyster bracelet better than the after market options. Not a fan of polished center links.


That might be the biggest possible negative of the watch. It's so well done being simple with no crazy frills that it comes across as boring, but it's very solid.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Amlethoe said:


> You think it's more iconic than the 033?


I think they are about equal. But you might as well have one in your collection. I really think down the line you will regret it.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Double post


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

mmiki said:


> Putting a new leather strap on my SARB033: Hirsch Duke Alligator with Deployment Clasp.
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


The watch is going to be really nice on that strap. My 035 is on a black leather as well and I am loving it. The leather has worn in and has this vintange leather-ish smell to it. It adds to the personality of the watch.


----------



## Amlethoe (Feb 8, 2016)

Rakumi said:


> I think they are about equal. But you might as well have one in your collection. I really think down the line you will regret it.


Yes I sure want to have one of the two, hence my idea of swapping the 035 for a 033 for a change of color. Anyway I don't think I'm going to do it, I'm attached to this one and it runs great, don't want to risk running into a lemon or missing the cream dial.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Amlethoe said:


> Yes I sure want to have one of the two, hence my idea of swapping the 035 for a 033 for a change of color. Anyway I don't think I'm going to do it, I'm attached to this one and it runs great, don't want to risk running into a lemon or missing the cream dial.


Also you would not want to lose money in the transition of going from one watch to another.


----------



## brianfranklinnc (Feb 27, 2019)

threw my sarb on some leather

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

Amlethoe said:


> Yes I sure want to have one of the two, hence my idea of swapping the 035 for a 033 for a change of color. Anyway I don't think I'm going to do it, I'm attached to this one and it runs great, don't want to risk running into a lemon or missing the cream dial.


Sad thing having to think of running into a lemon to get another watch. I love Seiko but their level of miss vs hit is not the best.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

I can't believe I considered selling her!


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

I’m still deciding whether to get one. Are you guys okay with the thickness of the watch? Because I usually like mine pretty thin. Please give me feedback so I can make my decision 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amlethoe (Feb 8, 2016)

Jale said:


> I'm still deciding whether to get one. Are you guys okay with the thickness of the watch? Because I usually like mine pretty thin. Please give me feedback so I can make my decision
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's little bit top heavy but that's how I like it. It's not paper thin, but still thin and can slip under the cuff no problem.


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

Jale said:


> I'm still deciding whether to get one. Are you guys okay with the thickness of the watch? Because I usually like mine pretty thin. Please give me feedback so I can make my decision
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The flat crystal helps the watch to wear fairly thin despite the display caseback adding some height. I don't find the movement to be anything special to look at so I would have preferred they just put a solid caseback though.


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

Jale said:


> I'm still deciding whether to get one. Are you guys okay with the thickness of the watch? Because I usually like mine pretty thin. Please give me feedback so I can make my decision
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The thickness took getting used to for me. All my previous Seikos had been quartz or vintage, so it was a big change for me. It's definitely chunky, as is the SARB017 Alpinist. At first I hated it and was planning to return it, but I kept wearing it and it's not bad now. But the thickness and the sapphire with no AR are the things that keep me from wearing the watch more. I'm planning to put in an AR coated sapphire, or if necessary a mineral crystal to improve the clarity, but there's no fix for the thickness 

It did help me decide that my next Seiko, which will _*HOPEFULLY *_ help me get closer to the fabled One Watch Collection, is going to be a 37mm quartz GS.


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

jamaha said:


> The thickness took getting used to for me. All my previous Seikos had been quartz or vintage, so it was a big change for me. It's definitely chunky, as is the SARB017 Alpinist. At first I hated it and was planning to return it, but I kept wearing it and it's not bad now. But the thickness and the sapphire with no AR are the things that keep me from wearing the watch more. I'm planning to put in an AR coated sapphire, or if necessary a mineral crystal to improve the clarity, but there's no fix for the thickness
> 
> It did help me decide that my next Seiko, which will _*HOPEFULLY *_ help me get closer to the fabled One Watch Collection, is going to be a 37mm quartz GS.


Hrmmm yea, I think I will hold off on the SARB035 then. I love my watches thin around 10mm that melts on the wrist. I got rid of all my thicker watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmiki (Dec 15, 2018)

SARB033 on a Hirsch Duke Leather Strap

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Since I enjoy my SARB 033 so much (and in part because of all the great photos in this thread!), I picked up a 035. It alternately looks white and cream in photos, and I was eager to see it in real life. Let me say, this watch does not disappoint. There is something very special about this model, and the 035 is certainly a keeper!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

On a heavily distressed watch strP


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Can this model fit here?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

Soft lume shot...









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

sernsin said:


> View attachment 14182233
> 
> 
> Can this model fit here?
> ...


Which one is that? Based on its styling that looks like an immediate predecessor to the SARB033.


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

MrDisco99 said:


> Which one is that? Based on its styling that looks like an immediate predecessor to the SARB033.


Pre sarb lines up. Around year 2000

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

sernsin said:


> Pre sarb lines up. Around year 2000
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a 6R15 so it can't be older than 2006. Do you know the reference number?

EDIT: Never mind I found it... Seiko Spirit SCVS003


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

MrDisco99 said:


> It's a 6R15 so it can't be older than 2006. Do you know the reference number?
> 
> EDIT: Never mind I found it... Seiko Spirit SCVS003











Case back series is 5N0026 so I just guess is 2000 or 2005. Not very sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

That's November 2005... I didn't know they dated back that early. Nice!


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

Friday dinner wristshot!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

yellowbear said:


> Friday dinner wristshot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where's that bracelet from? Gecko?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

Jale said:


> Where's that bracelet from? Gecko?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, the old president before they switched to the kirkstead

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

yellowbear said:


> Yes, the old president before they switched to the kirkstead
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I needs one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

yellowbear said:


> Yes, the old president before they switched to the kirkstead
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Isn't it just a change of name? I know Rolex's lawyers are keen on firing off cease & desist nastygrams to those who lift their trademark names, and "the president bracelet" is one of them, and I was under the impression that Gecko got a C&D letter from them saying "stop saying President." Sort of like when they sent a C&D to Strapcode on calling it a "Jubilee." I'm only wondering because it looks the same to me.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Acidstain (Jul 28, 2018)

Question to all sarb035 owners:

Which dial do you prefer SARB035 or SARX033?

Somebody offered me a sarx033 dial, and i am trying to decide if i should mod the sarb with it or not. I believe the sarb is white, while the sarx is cream?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

MrDisco99 said:


> That's November 2005... I didn't know they dated back that early. Nice!


Tq bro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Acidstain said:


> Question to all sarb035 owners:
> 
> Which dial do you prefer SARB035 or SARX033?
> 
> ...


Sarx033 cost more cos the bracelet quality is much better. Prefer sarb035 esthetic with unique indices and dolphin hands. IMO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

Dan T. said:


> Isn't it just a change of name? I know Rolex's lawyers are keen on firing off cease & desist nastygrams to those who lift their trademark names, and "the president bracelet" is one of them, and I was under the impression that Gecko got a C&D letter from them saying "stop saying President." Sort of like when they sent a C&D to Strapcode on calling it a "Jubilee." I'm only wondering because it looks the same to me.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


You may be right. But the kirkstead is actually different because it has female links after the end links. The og president has a male link so I'm able to use the factory sarb endlinks with the bracelet

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

Acidstain said:


> Question to all sarb035 owners:
> 
> Which dial do you prefer SARB035 or SARX033?
> 
> ...


I had a sarx033 but sold it for a sarb035 because I feel it's more casual looking with the cream dial opposed to the stark white dial of the sarx. The sarx is for sure better finished though.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Acidstain (Jul 28, 2018)

yellowbear said:


> I had a sarx033 but sold it for a sarb035 because I feel it's more casual looking with the cream dial opposed to the stark white dial of the sarx. The sarx is for sure better finished though.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Ok. I got them mixed up. So its the sarx thats whiter.

Thanks for the input. I was going to swap dials(sarb watch, sarx dial) but i think i'll hold it for now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

Acidstain said:


> Ok. I got them mixed up. So its the sarx thats whiter.
> 
> Thanks for the input. I was going to swap dials(sarb watch, sarx dial) but i think i'll hold it for now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think that's possible.. and if it is.. I def would want SARB035 dial on a sarx case

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

yellowbear said:


> I had a sarx033 but sold it for a sarb035 because I feel it's more casual looking with the cream dial.


The cream dial often appears white to my eye, depending on lighting, surrounding colors (like my shirt), etc. Very rarely does it look cream to me. But I'm also getting old so who knows

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Acidstain said:


> Ok. I got them mixed up. So its the sarx thats whiter.
> 
> Thanks for the input. I was going to swap dials(sarb watch, sarx dial) but i think i'll hold it for now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Jale said:


> I don't think that's possible.. and if it is.. I def would want SARB035 dial on a sarx case
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would love a pure white dual in the 38mm case!

Jale if you ever pursue the idea of an SARX033 with an SARB035 dial I would love the leftover SARX033 dial in the SARB035 case and would share the relative cost.


----------



## Acidstain (Jul 28, 2018)

Jale said:


> I don't think that's possible.. and if it is.. I def would want SARB035 dial on a sarx case
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I assume they have the same dial diameter. All the divers have the same dial size, regardless of case size so i expect the same on the sarx/sarb

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

Acidstain said:


> Ok. I got them mixed up. So its the sarx thats whiter.
> 
> Thanks for the input. I was going to swap dials(sarb watch, sarx dial) but i think i'll hold it for now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here. The reason why I picked up the SARX033. Then I found out it had a crazy sunburst after I got it. Truly I wasn't a fan. I went back to the SARB033 for its black to root beer effect. I was hoping for a gloss white dial, not a sunburst.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I finally found the bracelet that made me happy with the SARB033.

This is my second SARB033. The first fun a while back was a catch and release for me. For whatever reasons, I just didn't gel with it then.

I got the bug for another one recently and did a lot of reading and watching to prepare myself for it, as I wanted it to be a keeper now that they're discontinued.

I bought several straps for it-vintage leather with Black stitching, black sail cloth with gray stitching, and black perlon.

It looked good on all of the straps, and I'm sure I'll circle back around to them.

But I still wasn't 100% clicking with the watch. Since I've been in a bracelet mood as of late, I bought a Gekota Kirkstead bracelet.

I'm happy to report that this bracelet, while of course not a perfect match (i.e., the need to use the original brushed endlinks and first center link), has done the trick for me in finally arriving at the "ya, this is my dressy GADA, and I like it and want to wear it even though I tend toward casual and hence divers."



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

ck2k01 said:


> I finally found the bracelet that made me happy with the SARB033.
> 
> This is my second SARB033. The first fun a while back was a catch and release for me. For whatever reasons, I just didn't gel with it then.
> 
> ...


I have been contemplating whether to try this on the SARB035. Does the first link not being polished bug you? Can you send more photos if possible! Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Jale said:


> I have been contemplating whether to try this on the SARB035. Does the first link not being polished bug you? Can you send more photos if possible! Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thus far it hasn't bothered me. I understand how it could bother some. I'm not laser-focused when it comes to bracelet fit and finishing. Wabi sabi philosophy I suppose 

Sure. Sorry that the indoor lighting isn't the best (it's really overcast outside right now too, so it's not the best time for photos for this purpose).





































Because the brushed center link is partially reflective, in some lighting you don't really notice the difference. In bright natural light, though, you definitely will.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

ck2k01 said:


> Thus far it hasn't bothered me. I understand how it could bother some. I'm not laser-focused when it comes to bracelet fit and finishing. Wabi sabi philosophy I suppose
> 
> Sure. Sorry that the indoor lighting isn't the best (it's really overcast outside right now too, so it's not the best time for photos for this purpose).
> 
> ...


Thanks! Looks good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Wearing my SARB on the Gekota bracelet:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Another one from tonight:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Another one from tonight:
> 
> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190612/d5375315ac9f3b7a274332378b44033f.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome shot! Clearly I'm not the only one digging this Geckota look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Another one from tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just wish they could make the first link polished too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Got this year 2005 model 2 weeks ago. On Monday is running slow almost 45sec, so Tuesday not wearing until today Wednesday is running back to 10sec slower compare to my digital watch. 6r15 really a power horse.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Jale said:


> I just wish they could make the first link polished too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree, but I can live with it. I bought an extra link from gekota thinking I could make it work, but it didn't.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

It's been a SARB week.









New brown suede strap arriving today. Pics tomorrow!


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

OK so here it is on the brown suede strap I ordered from Amazon. I kinda feel like it needs to be a few shades darker. I didn’t feel like dropping $50 on one from WatchGecko though. What do you guys think?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Does anyone know the diameter of the SARB033/035 dial? I’m wondering if I can use a 28.5mm dial with the existing chapter ring...


----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Nodrog70 said:


> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190615/3faf4543780f6ef427023b66b3f547a2.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice shot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

MrDisco99 said:


> OK so here it is on the brown suede strap I ordered from Amazon. I kinda feel like it needs to be a few shades darker. I didn't feel like dropping $50 on one from WatchGecko though. What do you guys think?


It looks fine but ya, I'd personally go darker brown.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

I swear, these watches are magic!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Scofield8 (Feb 19, 2015)

think this will be my next purchase in white. what's causing me to hesitate:

1. no AR coating (another reason i'm going for the white as lack of AR is slightly less noticeable)
2. no screwdown crown (but still 100m water resistance)

are there currently any good deals for it? atm i'm just gonna go with amazon, 2 year warranty, 2 day shipping and free returns.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Scofield8 said:


> think this will be my next purchase in white. what's causing me to hesitate:
> 
> 1. no AR coating (another reason i'm going for the white as lack of AR is slightly less noticeable)
> 2. no screwdown crown (but still 100m water resistance)
> ...


I've had two and my current one for a few months. Both 1 and 2 caused me pause too but neither has once bothered me in the metal, for what it's worth. Although admittedly I only wear it occasionally.

I just went with the best deal I could find on the bay from a stateside seller. Maybe saved $30 from common prices elsewhere.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scofield8 (Feb 19, 2015)

ck2k01 said:


> I've had two and my current one for a few months. Both 1 and 2 caused me pause too but neither has once bothered me in the metal, for what it's worth. Although admittedly I only wear it occasionally.
> 
> I just went with the best deal I could find on the bay from a stateside seller. Maybe saved $30 from common prices elsewhere.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


man, you and i seem to have all the same taste in watches, first the steinhart and then i've seen you on christopher ward trident thread and orient forum and now here!


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Scofield8 said:


> think this will be my next purchase in white. what's causing me to hesitate:
> 1. no AR coating (another reason i'm going for the white as lack of AR is slightly less noticeable)...


I once owned both 033 and 035. I sold the black 035 exactly because of 1. The light reflection and the easily seen fingerprints etc on the crystal had made me stop loving the watch.
The cream dial of 035 is however more tolerable to this lack of AR coating problem.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Scofield8 said:


> man, you and i seem to have all the same taste in watches, first the steinhart and then i've seen you on christopher ward trident thread and orient forum and now here!


Yep. Great minds...

I pretty much just follow all of the threads for the brands in my sig, and then the odd miscellaneous thread here and there.

It's been a few years since I've had an Orient (so I probably haven't been on that thread in quite some time), but I loved-loved-loved my gen 1 blue Mako on shark mesh for several years. Come to think of it, I got married wearing a Bambino. So maybe I should see what's popping over in Orient land these days...

Anyway, back to the SARB action:





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scofield8 (Feb 19, 2015)

Rosenbloom said:


> I once owned both 033 and 035. I sold the black 035 exactly because of 1. The light reflection and the easily seen fingerprints etc on the crystal had made me stop loving the watch.
> The cream dial of 035 is however more tolerable to this lack of AR coating problem.


how bad is the glare on the white?


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Scofield8 said:


> how bad is the glare on the white?


This pic should be able to tell.









The two next to 035 are SPB075J1 and SPB085J1.
085 (the one with sub dials) is having what Seiko calls "super clear coating". 
075 (far right) is having the normal AR coating.

Once I purchased the 085, I immediately noticed how bad the lack of AR coating on 033 was. I thus sold it.

035 is a bit better. The fingerprints are less noticeable because of the cream/white color. Yet at certain angle the glare is still there.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Another pic to show the difference. At certain angle you will even not notice there is a crystal on 085.
(I'm no longer keeping the 033)


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Scofield8 said:


> are there currently any good deals for it? atm i'm just gonna go with amazon, 2 year warranty, 2 day shipping and free returns.


Not currently that I'm aware of but they used to come up for sale for $318 +tax on Amazon every 3 weeks or so. It hasn't happened in a while though.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Perhaps budget to swap in a sapphire with AR coating if the watch otherwise speaks to you. (I haven’t been bothered enough to but I always could.)

There’s not much else comparable in the price bracket (to my incomplete knowledge), its had the community’s cachet for several years despite its mild out-of-box weaknesses (crystal, bracelet), and the 6R has otherwise moved upmarket for Seiko.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scofield8 (Feb 19, 2015)

yeah that glare don't look so great. i may pick it up and see how much it bothers me, and if it does i'll have to do a crystal swap (at a jeweler). thanks

318 would be a killer deal...who was the seller on amazon?


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Scofield8 said:


> yeah that glare don't look so great. i may pick it up and see how much it bothers me, and if it does i'll have to do a crystal swap (at a jeweler). thanks
> 
> 318 would be a killer deal...who was the seller on amazon?


It was amazon themselves.


----------



## Scofield8 (Feb 19, 2015)

househalfman said:


> It was amazon themselves.


oh, well that's probably never coming back lol


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

gshock626 said:


>


Wow what a shot!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

RotorRonin said:


> Does anyone know the diameter of the SARB033/035 dial? I'm wondering if I can use a 28.5mm dial with the existing chapter ring...


Anyone? Bueller? Anyone?


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

RotorRonin said:


> Anyone? Bueller? Anyone?


The SARB035 is a gorgeous watch with a fantastic 38mm size. Why would anyone want to gut one to find out what the dial size is or to transplant a dial?


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

yellowbear said:


> Wow what a shot!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thanks! Appreciate it.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

mi6_ said:


> The SARB035 is a gorgeous watch with a fantastic 38mm size. Why would anyone want to gut one to find out what the dial size is or to transplant a dial?


Because I love the case size and shape, but want to customize the dial. I already have an SARB but want to make another.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Scofield8 said:


> think this will be my next purchase in white. what's causing me to hesitate:
> 
> 1. no AR coating (another reason i'm going for the white as lack of AR is slightly less noticeable)
> 2. no screwdown crown (but still 100m water resistance)
> ...


The lack of AR on the crystal is a bit annoying, but it's never been a dealbreaker for me. The dial and indices provide so much contrast that legibility has never been a problem.

I never understood why people feel the need for a screw down crown on a dress watch... even on a sporty dress watch like this, it seems like overkill to me.

Best deal around used to be Amazon where it would occasionally show up for sale directly from Amazon for $318. This was AFTER they announced it was discontinued. I got mine last July at that price. Sadly this deal doesn't seem to show up anymore.

There's still plenty of them on eBay, but of course, buyer beware.

I'd give it a year or two before all the NOS disappears.


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Own 035 as well. Lack of AR coating doesn't bother me at all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Scofield8 said:


> 318 would be a killer deal...who was the seller on amazon?


It was a special deal directly sold by Amazon. They'd show up at that price for a few hours and then back to third party sellers for the next week or so. I managed to snag mine for $318 that way. I don't think they're showing up like that anymore, though.


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

IMO 035 cream dial looks better on leather and 033 black dial in bracelet better

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

sernsin said:


> View attachment 14248501
> 
> IMO 035 cream dial looks better on leather and 033 black dial in bracelet better
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will have to agree with this statement

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Still digging my SARB033 after all these years. It is pure and simple. A classic I never get tired of looking at.


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

KoolKat said:


> Still digging my SARB033 after all these years. It is pure and simple. A classic I never get tired of looking at.
> 
> View attachment 14249005


Definitely a classic. I just picked one up and am very impressed with the quality.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Ok this one is much better. It’s the Kudu leather strap from WatchGecko. I think it fits pretty nicely. 

Warning for anyone looking to get one of these. It is thick and stiff. I had a hard time getting the strap tightened and the buckle tang through the hole. It’ll need some wrist time to break in. Looks great though.


----------



## Scofield8 (Feb 19, 2015)

Mine arrived yday. Luckily the chapter ring is aligned. I love the needle hand more than I thought I would. That's where the good news ends. The reflection off the crystal absolutely kills it. The dial is a bit plain in person...looks gorgeous in pics. I think I need to swap the bracelet to a different band in order to make it pop (but obviously wouldn't since I don't want to scratch it if I return it). And it's running 12 sec fast after 1 day. Since I didn't get any sort of discount (459 with free returns) it's probably going back. The search for a watch for my 6.25" wrists continues...


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Scofield8 said:


> Mine arrived yday. Luckily the chapter ring is aligned. I love the needle hand more than I thought I would. That's where the good news ends. The reflection off the crystal absolutely kills it. The dial is a bit plain in person...looks gorgeous in pics. I think I need to swap the bracelet to a different band in order to make it pop (but obviously wouldn't since I don't want to scratch it if I return it). And it's running 12 sec fast after 1 day. Since I didn't get any sort of discount (459 with free returns) it's probably going back. The search for a watch for my 6.25" wrists continues...


The chapter ring and dial is one piece on the SARBs, so alignment is not really a problem.

I know what you mean about the glare on the crystal, and yes it can be annoying. I find myself wiping smudges off with my shirt pretty often. Thankfully the sapphire is unlikely to scratch. When it's clean, though, the dial looks fantastic.

I agree, it's not perfect, but it is my favorite watch.


----------



## Scofield8 (Feb 19, 2015)

MrDisco99 said:


> The chapter ring and dial is one piece on the SARBs, so alignment is not really a problem.
> 
> I know what you mean about the glare on the crystal, and yes it can be annoying. I find myself wiping smudges off with my shirt pretty often. Thankfully the sapphire is unlikely to scratch. When it's clean, though, the dial looks fantastic.
> 
> I agree, it's not perfect, but it is my favorite watch.


I like it. The flat clear AR coating sapphire crystal that goes with it is $40. If it kept better time (~8 sec/day) and I got a better deal on it, I'd be more willing to just take it in and get it swapped. But since so much is contingent on getting a "good one" that I need to have free shipping/free returns thus no discount, I'll send it back. If a good deal pops up I'll jump on it, but wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Scofield8 said:


> I like it. The flat clear AR coating sapphire crystal that goes with it is $40. If it kept better time (~8 sec/day) and I got a better deal on it, I'd be more willing to just take it in and get it swapped. But since so much is contingent on getting a "good one" that I need to have free shipping/free returns thus no discount, I'll send it back. If a good deal pops up I'll jump on it, but wouldn't hold my breath.


May I ask where I can source the AR crystal? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Scofield8 (Feb 19, 2015)

KoolKat said:


> May I ask where I can source the AR crystal? Thanks in advance.


Crystal times, just type in SARB in the search field. Check both the US and international sites as they have different stock.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Scofield8 said:


> Crystal times, just type in SARB in the search field. Check both the US and international sites as they have different stock.


Got it. Thank you !


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

This watch checks off so many boxes for me, I think this would be my candidate for a GADA watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

For those of us SARB033/035 lovers who cannot get the perfect fit from the stock clasp with only 2 hole adjustment, here is a fix that doesn't require forking out $$$ for a full replacement bracelet. It requires a little bit of work but I find it gives me the perfect fit, plus it allows more micro adjustments on the fly.

1. Swap around the end link pieces (1 and 3 see below)
2. Drill through the holes in the link with 1.2mm steel drill bits to fit the spring bars
3. Attach the drilled link to the original end link upside down and use that as the new end link instead

Now you can attach the sarb033 to a wide variety of clasps widely available from ebay at minimal cost. With this mod my sarb fits my wrist perfectly which I never was able to with the stock clasp.

Just wanted to share to those who find it useful.

PS. This process is reversible should you want to swap back to the original clasp for whatever reason. All you would have 'wasted' is a spare link.


----------



## Threlpappy (Aug 9, 2018)

GADA?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Go
Anywhere
Do
Anything



Threlpappy said:


> GADA?


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

Threlpappy said:


> GADA?


Go Anywhere Do Anything. A watch that can go from casual to dress. There's quite a few interesting threads about GADA watches out there.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

What happened to the last week's worth of posts on this thread?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

MrDisco99 said:


> What happened to the last week's worth of posts on this thread?


The forum's been glitching in this way over the past few weeks. It fixes itself pretty quickly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

The SARB was calling on me today.....the dark brown dial tone in bright sunshine is awesome!


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

_"Copperhead Road" ?_


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

"_Copperhead Road?"_


----------



## Scofield8 (Feb 19, 2015)

why are posts always missing from this thread, or is it just me?


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Wearing my Rolex today:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Scofield8 said:


> why are posts always missing from this thread, or is it just me?


Happened to me too. Showed a new post for almost a week but there was nothing when you opened the thread. Must be a glitch in the Matrix!


----------



## Scofield8 (Feb 19, 2015)

you're all back! 

i still really like these watches, the lack of AR on the crystals just really turns me off. If I ever find these at a good price new (less than 400) i'll pick up both, swap out the crystals and have them regulated.


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

I finally find time to swap out my SARB033 hardlex crystal and installed a sapphire crystal with AR coating. This got rid of a lot of the glare from the stock hardlex. The process is pretty much standard from youtube, except there are additional 2 screws that I had to remove b4 I could remove the movement from the case. I thought I document it here for other SARB033/035 folks' reference who are attempting the same mod.


----------



## Tyler Armstrong (Sep 17, 2013)

Got more pictures, especially of the clasp. This looks great!



wannabeWIS said:


> Just picked up a sarb035. The 065 has been on my want list for years, but after doing some thinking I decided on the 035 because I feel it's more versatile for use in both dressy and casual settings. The smaller 38mm size and sapphire crystal also sold me. I am so happy I chose the 035 because this watch is stunning! I swapped the original bracelet out for a strapcode super oyster with submariner style clasp and was able to get pretty close to a perfect fit on my wrist. I have somewhere around a 7-7.25 inch wrist and I think for this type of watch (casual/dressy) the size is perfect. My only complaint is that the movement is a bit noisy. I can hear what sounds like gears or ball bearings when I move the watch close to my face, but I assume this is normal because the watch is keeping excellent time so far (around -2 to 3 seconds a day).
> View attachment 13971469


----------



## Tyler Armstrong (Sep 17, 2013)

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> I know I'm about ten years late, but I am blown away by the quality for price. Even at $400, what a steal. I thought I was done with Seikos, but leave it to the SARBs to pull me back in. Near-perfect build, amazing value and great versatility. Once I add the 033, all itches will be scratched for now (hey you, Explorer I) and my bank account and travel fund will be very happy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually sold my Explorer 210470 just last month (expensive watch in rotation with others that get more wrist time) and for $425, I figured I'd get on the SARB train before there are absolutely none left. Honestly, pleasantly suprised. Other than the vastly superior bracelet and clasp on the Rolex (along with the movement) I mentally stand back and ask myself, "is the Rolex honestly worth 16 times the cost of this Seiko?" The answer is an easy "no." This watch easily fills the void the Explorer left at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Scofield8 (Feb 19, 2015)

Yeah, the SARB033 dropped to 425 on amazon recently. I thought about picking it up, but with prime day coming up I wanted to see if it'd be eligible for another 20% off...but instead they all sold out lol. Interested to see pics of the final crystal swap, I definitely don't trust myself to do it on my own lol. This video really highlights how bad the glare is:


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

Scofield8 said:


> Yeah, the SARB033 dropped to 425 on amazon recently. I thought about picking it up, but with prime day coming up I wanted to see if it'd be eligible for another 20% off...but instead they all sold out lol. Interested to see pics of the final crystal swap, I definitely don't trust myself to do it on my own lol. This video really highlights how bad the glare is:


After flat AR sapphire crystal swap. Doesn't 100% eliminate the glare, but much much better than before. I am very happy that I did it. Together with the clasp swap mentioned earlier, my SARB is now perfect for me. Definitely a long term keeper now, especially after seeing this:-


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

KoolKat said:


> I finally find time to swap out my SARB033 hardlex crystal and installed a sapphire crystal with AR coating. This got rid of a lot of the glare from the stock hardlex. The process is pretty much standard from youtube, except there are additional 2 screws that I had to remove b4 I could remove the movement from the case. I thought I document it here for other SARB033/035 folks' reference who are attempting the same mod.


Awesome! You can totally tell the difference from your latest picture to the one you posted earlier. You've convinced me to give this a try on my 035! One correction though, the original crystal is a sapphire, just with no AR coating. Hardlex is actually really good from a glare standpoint. I think that's why the uncoated sapphire on this watch and the Alpinist bothers me so much, because all my other watches are acrylic or Hardlex and the crystals are so much clearer, if more delicate.

Anyway, awesome mod, and I'm gonna have to sack up and get a crystal press and do this myself!


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

jamaha said:


> Awesome! You can totally tell the difference from your latest picture to the one you posted earlier. You've convinced me to give this a try on my 035! One correction though, the original crystal is a sapphire, just with no AR coating. Hardlex is actually really good from a glare standpoint. I think that's why the uncoated sapphire on this watch and the Alpinist bothers me so much, because all my other watches are acrylic or Hardlex and the crystals are so much clearer, if more delicate.
> 
> Anyway, awesome mod, and I'm gonna have to sack up and get a crystal press and do this myself!


Thank you for your kind words and the clarification on the hardlex. You learn something new everyday ! Just a quick caution if you decide to go ahead with the crystal swap, when you remove the 2 small screws holding the movement to the case, be careful not to loose the 2 metal plates underneath the screws. They are very tiny if you accidentally drop them on the floor you may have a hard time finding it ! Other than that, the process is pretty much generic as per youtube videos. Good luck with the mod !


----------



## jazzy88 (Jun 17, 2019)

Great thread!

I'm two weeks into my SARB033 journey and very happy with the watch. It's my "dress watch" and as such sits in its box most of the time. I have been winding it nightly and have only worn it 3-4 times. My casual "field watch" lifestyle simply does not call for this as a daily watch, though I do anticipate that will likely change in the next 5-10 years. So let's just say I'm ready to dress for the job I want!

I find the AR mods interesting though I wonder if the coating is prone to wear and if the crystal would need to be replaced after a while. I would only consider it worth the trouble if and when this is my daily wear and only if it would be a long term replacement. I can deal with glare if I never need to replace the crystal.

I did not consider ever wearing the factory steel strap, broke the clasp mechanism while trying to adjust it, and am working on getting some bespoke leather straps for it. Am wearing it on a nice summery cat-proof perlon for now.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

If I ever did a crystal swap on mine, I would only go with AR coating on the inside. If you ask me, putting AR on the outside kinda defeats the point of having a sapphire crystal.

Get a traditional brown leather strap for your SARB and it'll do casual duty just as well as your field watches.


----------



## 8man (Feb 14, 2015)

Was browsing around the Crystaltimes website and noticed a new fluted bezel (and sapphire + cyclops) available for the SARB033/035/037. Like the datejust vibe but I have a feeling pulling the stock bezel is not going to be fun. Has anyone attempted this mod or even just replacing a stock bezel?

Thanks

https://crystaltimes.net/shop/all/metal-parts/ct219/


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

8man said:


> Was browsing around the Crystaltimes website and noticed a new fluted bezel (and sapphire + cyclops) available for the SARB033/035/037. Like the datejust vibe but I have a feeling pulling the stock bezel is not going to be fun. Has anyone attempted this mod or even just replacing a stock bezel?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


That doesn't even look good. Why would you do that to the SARB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8man (Feb 14, 2015)

Jale said:


> That doesn't even look good. Why would you do that to the SARB
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well it's a matter of opinion I guess. Might hide some scratches too as my Sarb's bezel definitely attracts them.


----------



## E_PEV (Dec 9, 2014)

Since it's being discussed....









Can't take credit for the mods though. I had the bezel and crystal installed by Duarte at NEWW.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

E_PEV said:


> Since it's being discussed....
> 
> [/attach]14318399[/attach]
> 
> Can't take credit for the mods though. I had the bezel and crystal installed by Duarte at NEWW.


Very cool 

Bezel source?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

Jale said:


> That doesn't even look good. Why would you do that to the SARB
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Barf. Datejust is just too fugly to replicate, IMO. Odd too because my favorite watch of all time is the time-only OP36; dropping the fluted bezel and dorky cyclops changes everything.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

E_PEV said:


> Since it's being discussed....
> 
> View attachment 14318399
> 
> ...


Gilding the lily IMHO.


----------



## E_PEV (Dec 9, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Very cool
> 
> Bezel source?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I knew it'd be polarizing but I'm into it.

Both parts sourced from CrystalTimes


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

KoolKat said:


> After flat AR sapphire crystal swap. Doesn't 100% eliminate the glare, but much much better than before. I am very happy that I did it. Together with the clasp swap mentioned earlier, my SARB is now perfect for me. Definitely a long term keeper now, especially after seeing this:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how did you swap the crystal? was it hard? any vids on this?


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Jale said:


> That doesn't even look good. Why would you do that to the SARB
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed, I'm not a fan of "modding" to begin with, but that is hideous.

For me, when I see modded watches, I see this, and just don't get it.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Damn, how do you guys really feel?

Different strokes for different folks. I think it's a clever mod idea and good look.

Might as well throw it on a jubilee with polished center links to finish off the look 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

i've definitely seen mods much more 'offensive' than that. though i would need to see multiple angles (angles i've be viewing my watch from) to really pass judgment. i wouldn't do that mod to mine, but i do see why people would. 

at first glance i thought it was a crown mod to one of those fluted-bezel 5's =)


----------



## eleven pass (Oct 6, 2018)

Tried the SARB035 on leather for the first time today. Dig the look!


----------



## toxophilus (Feb 13, 2019)

Rats... foiled _(for the first time)_

Thought I'd enjoy some quality time this afternoon resizing my first ever _*NIB*_ SARB035, but not to be. Looks like someone wore it prior and then returned it _(bracelet scuffs and abrasions on the bezel)_.

Seller advertised as new, it's now on its way back for an exchange we'll see as I do love the size/dial color; it's beautiful!

When you pay these current prices NIB should actually be NIB :-s


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

I don't know... I kinda feel like the watch should be appreciated for what it is.

If what you really want is a Rolex, then putting those mods on a Seiko is not going to satisfy you.

To each their own, though. If it makes you happy then go for it.


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

toxophilus said:


> Rats... foiled _(for the first time)_
> 
> Thought I'd enjoy some quality time this afternoon resizing my first ever _*NIB*_ SARB035, but not to be. Looks like someone wore it prior and then returned it _(bracelet scuffs and abrasions on the bezel)_.
> 
> ...


Where did you purchase this 035 from?


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

toxophilus said:


> Rats... foiled _(for the first time)_
> 
> Thought I'd enjoy some quality time this afternoon resizing my first ever _*NIB*_ SARB035, but not to be. Looks like someone wore it prior and then returned it _(bracelet scuffs and abrasions on the bezel)_.
> 
> ...


I also hate the misuse of the word "mint" around here. When I was a kid in the 70s, "mint" was how we described baseball cards that were still in their wrappers, never touched. So I had the '74 Oakland A's unopened for a while, so I KNEW that Vida Blue and Catfish Hunter were in there (if I recall correctly...), and that they were "mint." And yet around here, "mint" seems to mean "looks like new but I've worn it a bunch of times and there might be signs of use." So I'm left to surmise that the words we use to describe condition are not transferrable from other "collecting arenas," so to speak. I ignore the word "mint" altogether.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## moarlo (May 28, 2017)

Strap change


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

toxophilus said:


> Rats... foiled _(for the first time)_
> 
> Thought I'd enjoy some quality time this afternoon resizing my first ever _*NIB*_ SARB035, but not to be. Looks like someone wore it prior and then returned it _(bracelet scuffs and abrasions on the bezel)_.
> 
> ...


I can see how the watch might not be used. SARBs aren't packaged well, and during shipping, will bang around inside their box a bit. I'm not saying that's what happened to your bezel, but it is a possibility.

That bracelet though - that thing is definitely used. Was the outer tape removed when you opened it? My two SARBs came with tape still on the bracelet.

Also, this may help you feel somewhat better about the bracelet - the stock bracelet is junk, IMO. Grab some good leather straps, and if you still want steel, WatchGecko and Strapcode make some great options. The former has one called the Ellipse that is a perfect mate to the SARB035. I did it on mine and I love it. [WatchGecko stock photo, not mine]


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Dan T. said:


> WatchGecko and Strapcode make some great options. The former has one called the Ellipse that is a perfect mate to the SARB035. I did it on mine and I love it. [WatchGecko stock photo, not mine]


By coincidence I've recently been looking at the Ellipse. May I ask which end links did you use and how do they fit?


----------



## toxophilus (Feb 13, 2019)

Big river site; we'll see what shows up tomorrow, CS Rep was pretty understanding, nice guy... good with kids!


----------



## toxophilus (Feb 13, 2019)

Yessir, there wasn't any tape on the bracelet and the display backing tape looked like it had been the only thing kept and slapped back on.

The abrasions on the bezel felt like the watch had been scraped against something harder than the bezel surface _(rough texture when I ran a cotton swab on it)_.

Thx in advance for the suggestion on the bracelet, that looks gorgeous!


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

Anglo Irish said:


> By coincidence I've recently been looking at the Ellipse. May I ask which end links did you use and how do they fit?


They make end links for the Ellipse, which you can buy here. There's one review of the end links on there that is fiercely negative, and I think he may have received a bad one. Mine look almost exactly like the picture. WORD OF WARNING: hollow end links get an unjustified amount of hate on WUS and other watch forums. I _sort of_ get it, but not entirely. The reason is because bending a hollow end link requires a) the right tools, and b) lots of patience. By right tools - go find hobby pliers, not normal pliers with teeth, but "flat" pliers. Esslinger.com carries them, and other places like Hobby Lobby or whatever. Patience: you will bend, then attach, then remove, then bend, then attach, then remove, then bend, then attach until you get the fit right. And this is where most WIS lose their minds, and for good reason. But if you take your time, be patient with yourself, hollow end links can look just as rewarding as solid ones. And after a few months, if there's any "jingle jangle" from them, just pull them off, and tighten down the final lug braces, and then reattach, and you're golden. Anyway, I think the Ellipse is perfect for the 035. EDIT: a local jeweler or watch repair shop you trust might be able to do all the end link bending for a nominal fee, if not for nothing. For those guys, it's easy as pie. So think about that too.

I wish their Solid Five-link D Profile (basically, their way of saying "Jubilee" without getting a nasty-gram from Rolex...) was in stock more often, because I'd love to try one. The Strapcode Angus is too wonky for the SARBs, I think. Looks great on divers, but not for these. Anyway, YMMV.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

moarlo said:


> Strap change
> [/ATTACH=CONFIG]14329517[/ATTACH]


I love the SARB on sailcloth. I often rock the look too. Pulls out the slight sportiness of the piece (case, lume).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzy88 (Jun 17, 2019)

There seems to be a common misconception about the availability of these watches post-discontinuation and I see a lot of people buying used or going grey market for these when new watches are still available. Just because they discontinued in 2018 does not mean they stopped the presses then and there. They were (and perhaps are) still produced and are (for the moment) available new.

Anyone else with a new watch run the serial through the decoder for a date of manufacture? This might be a good way of gauging both when they stop(ped) production and how scarce the watches are for those wanting to pick one up before it's too late.

https://retroseiko.co.uk/seiko-serial.htm

Mine was manufactured in November of 2018. I purchased it in June of 2019 from Island Watch, who still stock both colors new.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

I just bought a 33.  My first dressy watch since my wife bought me a bulova when we were dating (2002 I think). I've been in _need_ of something more formal than all my divers and was thinking about this one for a while. Then prices started creeping up. Got one of the last ones on ebay from a japanese seller for under $400. I hope I love it as much as I do in the photos.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Dan T. said:


> They make end links for the Ellipse, which you can buy here. There's one review of the end links on there that is fiercely negative, and I think he may have received a bad one. Mine look almost exactly like the picture. WORD OF WARNING: hollow end links get an unjustified amount of hate on WUS and other watch forums. I _sort of_ get it, but not entirely. The reason is because bending a hollow end link requires a) the right tools, and b) lots of patience. By right tools - go find hobby pliers, not normal pliers with teeth, but "flat" pliers. Esslinger.com carries them, and other places like Hobby Lobby or whatever. Patience: you will bend, then attach, then remove, then bend, then attach, then remove, then bend, then attach until you get the fit right. And this is where most WIS lose their minds, and for good reason. But if you take your time, be patient with yourself, hollow end links can look just as rewarding as solid ones. And after a few months, if there's any "jingle jangle" from them, just pull them off, and tighten down the final lug braces, and then reattach, and you're golden. Anyway, I think the Ellipse is perfect for the 035. EDIT: a local jeweler or watch repair shop you trust might be able to do all the end link bending for a nominal fee, if not for nothing. For those guys, it's easy as pie. So think about that too.
> 
> I wish their Solid Five-link D Profile (basically, their way of saying "Jubilee" without getting a nasty-gram from Rolex...) was in stock more often, because I'd love to try one. The Strapcode Angus is too wonky for the SARBs, I think. Looks great on divers, but not for these. Anyway, YMMV.


Hi Dan, I have never heard of the Ellipse before, did you have to "tweak" the endlinks or did they match up well initially? Also, would love to see some pics of yours. I actually don't hate the OEM on my SARB035 and have a pretty good fit. It is that "gap" on the clasp that buggs me the most. I have had it on leather but it always seem to get back on the OEM, so would love to see pics of yours and hear your thoughts on the Ellipse.
TIA,
Joe


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

jazzy88 said:


> There seems to be a common misconception about the availability of these watches post-discontinuation and I see a lot of people buying used or going grey market for these when new watches are still available. Just because they discontinued in 2018 does not mean they stopped the presses then and there. They were (and perhaps are) still produced and are (for the moment) available new.
> 
> Anyone else with a new watch run the serial through the decoder for a date of manufacture? This might be a good way of gauging both when they stop(ped) production and how scarce the watches are for those wanting to pick one up before it's too late.
> 
> ...


True, you can still get them new. Prices have gotten a little silly, though, compared to just a year ago. I got mine new last summer for a little more than $300.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

MrDisco99 said:


> True, you can still get them new. Prices have gotten a little silly, though, compared to just a year ago. I got mine new last summer for a little more than $300.


Yep. They're no longer listed on Seiya.com. Gnomon and long island are up to $500.


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

Bosman said:


> Hi Dan, I have never heard of the Ellipse before, did you have to "tweak" the endlinks or did they match up well initially? Also, would love to see some pics of yours. I actually don't hate the OEM on my SARB035 and have a pretty good fit. It is that "gap" on the clasp that buggs me the most. I have had it on leather but it always seem to get back on the OEM, so would love to see pics of yours and hear your thoughts on the Ellipse.
> TIA,
> Joe


Joe-

The end links don't marry up right out of the plastic. You'll have to bend the little "winglets" on the bottom so the spring bar braces are closer to the lug holes, then from there, bend the pointed end links downward to match the profile of the case curvature. Like I said above, be patient. If you start to lose patience, you'll screw it up. Also wear latex gloves or finger cots, or else you'll be cleaning your watch and bracelet for a long time when you're done.

What I like about the Ellipse is the finishing (that's my favorite style of bracelet - it looks like the ones that come on the Speedmaster), and the taper. I'm 6.5" wrist so 20mm is my max, and this one tapers nicely. I also like their butterfly clasp action. It's a good "click" when seated, and it unfastens itself smoothly as well.

I don't take wristies (my generation doesn't understand that crap) but maybe I'll wear mine today and try to remember to post a few pics for you. I took this one a while back with a macro lens (actually, I held a 50mm lens next to the camera body backwards). You can sort of see the bracelet in it but I'll try to get better ones for you if I remember.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## toxophilus (Feb 13, 2019)

Yay, second time's a charm; relieved to receive an actual *NIB* SARB035 from the big river site this time around!

All stickers are intact; dial markings all look perfectly aligned _(Date appears to be changing over... yep!)_; produced in November 2018 _(6R15D movement)_; This will be a keeper!!!


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

Bosman said:


> Hi Dan, I have never heard of the Ellipse before, did you have to "tweak" the endlinks or did they match up well initially? Also, would love to see some pics of yours. I actually don't hate the OEM on my SARB035 and have a pretty good fit. It is that "gap" on the clasp that buggs me the most. I have had it on leather but it always seem to get back on the OEM, so would love to see pics of yours and hear your thoughts on the Ellipse.
> TIA,
> Joe


Ok Joe I snapped these in the car at a stop light that's the best I can do without a macro lens.

Keep in mind mine has some wear and tear on it, but in person the Ellipse is *THE* bracelet for the 035, again, if you are okay with hollow end links. Have a jeweler do it if you aren't sure about DIY.

I would apologize for the armhair but I am of Viking descent and shaving it off would jeopardize my manliness. 









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks for posting Dan, appreciate the pics. I wore my sarb035 today on OEM and think I may just stick with that for now. While I do like the look of the Ellipse, I don't really want to "fiddle" with the endlinks. My go to watch lately has been my Longines Hydroconquest so the sarb hasn't been seeing much wrist time, but I do still love it.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Ditto. Thanks for the posts. I didn’t know about the WG Ellipse—I’ve been sporting the WG Kirkstead, which I like. But the Ellipse gives the SARB the look of a Grand Seiko or some of the other more expensive Seiko JDMs. I’ll have to try one out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

Another vote for the Watch Gecko Ellipse. I didn't have Dan's patience with the pliers, so once I got the springbars in the right place I used a grinding wheel on the Dremel to shape them until I liked the fit. It was still a long, finicky process, but I'm 95% satisfied with how it turned out. 

I will say, the OE bracelet feels a bit sportier, so I swapped to it the other day going swimming at the lake with my family, and it seemed to fit the occasion nicely. If it tapered to 16mm I'd probably be satisfied with it. But the Ellipse is still my choice for general wear.


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

ck2k01 said:


> Ditto. Thanks for the posts. I didn't know about the WG Ellipse-I've been sporting the WG Kirkstead, which I like. But the Ellipse gives the SARB the look of a Grand Seiko or some of the other more expensive Seiko JDMs. I'll have to try one out!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm curious on the Kirkstead (their non-proprietary "President," so it seems). They say you can use the OEM end links for a secure fit but every photo I've seen looks a little off: center OEM link is brushed, but the Kirkstead center links are polished... So, doesn't that look odd to anyone else? I'd rather fiddle with hollow end links that match vs doing that.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Dan T. said:


> I'm curious on the Kirkstead (their non-proprietary "President," so it seems). They say you can use the OEM end links for a secure fit but every photo I've seen looks a little off: center OEM link is brushed, but the Kirkstead center links are polished... So, doesn't that look odd to anyone else? I'd rather fiddle with hollow end links that match vs doing that.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Indeed, it's an imperfect pairing with the brushed center link of the stock end link relative to the polished center links of the Kirkstead bracelet. It doesn't bother me (this watch is partially about strap/bracelet versatility to me); yet I understand why it would bother others.



















Ordered the Ellipse earlier this morning. I look forward to trying out that look in the metal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

ck2k01 said:


> Indeed, it's an imperfect pairing with the brushed center link of the stock end link relative to the polished center links of the Kirkstead bracelet. It doesn't bother me (this watch is partially about strap/bracelet versatility to me); yet I understand why it would bother others.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I might try that look. Although, I am sort of handy with a Dremel, and I've been meaning to attempt to polish steel for myself, so maybe some day I'll polish the OEM center link so it matches up with the Kirkstead. Lots of people like the Kirkstead look, so maybe there's something to it.

Also, I tried my Ellipse on my SARB033 (I have both; only time in 35 years of collecting that I've done that), and it doesn't pair well at all, which surprised me. It just goes so well with the 035, but on the 033... not so much. Weird I know, but the 033 commands a bracelet with more presence to it. The Strapcode Angus is overkill (they should have gone with the Super Jubilee, not the Angus), and Watchgecko's version of the Jubilee is ALWAYS out of stock, so that's where I am. My 033 is usually on leather, but normally I only do leather in the colder months (my wrist circumference can go from 6.5" to 6.75" in a single day, which is a pain with butterfly clasps, and to a lesser extent, folding clasps). But I'm primarily a "bracelet guy" with nearly all my watches (save my quartz beater - that bad boy is on a single-pass NATO), and I actually enjoy the satisfaction of achieving a great end link integration when it happens. As you said earlier, I'm also about 95% satisfied with my end link folding for the Ellipse on my 035. Not perfect, but I barely notice.

Come on, Watchgecko, get some steel bracelet stock already! Tired of waiting. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Dan T. said:


> I might try that look. Although, I am sort of handy with a Dremel, and I've been meaning to attempt to polish steel for myself, so maybe some day I'll polish the OEM center link so it matches up with the Kirkstead. Lots of people like the Kirkstead look, so maybe there's something to it.
> 
> Also, I tried my Ellipse on my SARB033 (I have both; only time in 35 years of collecting that I've done that), and it doesn't pair well at all, which surprised me. It just goes so well with the 035, but on the 033... not so much. Weird I know, but the 033 commands a bracelet with more presence to it. The Strapcode Angus is overkill (they should have gone with the Super Jubilee, not the Angus), and Watchgecko's version of the Jubilee is ALWAYS out of stock, so that's where I am. My 033 is usually on leather, but normally I only do leather in the colder months (my wrist circumference can go from 6.5" to 6.75" in a single day, which is a pain with butterfly clasps, and to a lesser extent, folding clasps). But I'm primarily a "bracelet guy" with nearly all my watches (save my quartz beater - that bad boy is on a single-pass NATO), and I actually enjoy the satisfaction of achieving a great end link integration when it happens. As you said earlier, I'm also about 95% satisfied with my end link folding for the Ellipse on my 035. Not perfect, but I barely notice.
> 
> ...


Good thought about just sanding the center link on the stock end links to a polished finish if you're a stickler for end link match. I doubt I'll do the same but it's always an option.

No going back on the Ellipse now-we'll see if I feel the same and flip it 

I agree a jubilee naturally works well with the SARB033/035 too (and Strapcode's Angus being a bit much).

It's one of the reasons why I anticipate hanging on to the SARB033 this time (my second one)-quite the strap monster!

(I have three Seaforths, so no judgment .)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

Dan T. said:


> The Strapcode Angus is overkill (they should have gone with the Super Jubilee, not the Angus), and Watchgecko's version of the Jubilee is ALWAYS out of stock,


Agreed about the angus jubilee - poor decision on Strapcode's part. If you're looking for a jubilee and can deal with folded links (not just endlinks) I've been really happy with the Debeer Jubilee on my 035. https://www.amazon.com/Jubilee-Styl...er+jubilee+20&qid=1563977314&s=gateway&sr=8-1 Its definitely on the cheap and rattly side but the endlinks match up pretty well and its got a nice taper. I feel like it gives an old school datejusty vibe to the watch. If you insist on strapcode-like quality though, I wouldn't bother, but for $25 it might be worth a shot. I've also heard that the Alpha jubilee for Rolex fits pretty well: Alpha Watch


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

ck2k01 said:


> Good thought about just sanding the center link on the stock end links to a polished finish if you're a stickler for end link match. I doubt I'll do the same but it's always an option.
> 
> No going back on the Ellipse now-we'll see if I feel the same and flip it
> 
> ...


I reach for my 035 over the 033 probably 2:1. That's a lot more than I ever would have anticipated. I like the 033, but the 035 goes well with what I wear for work (lighter colored dress shirts). I never thought I'd like that off-white cream color, but it just goes with almost everything. When bankers come to the office, or if there's a Board meeting, I usually grab the 033. What I don't like about the 033 is dust shows up on the dial easier, the lumed hands stand out more to me (on the 035, they blend into the background better), and the date window against a black dial looks a bit more pronounced (not really a 3 o'clock date window guy, but I digress), and lastly, I think it's harder finding a good strap for the 033. The 035 pretty much takes any strap you throw at it though. I did find a black leather strap with tan (!) stitching that looks pretty sharp on my 033 though. Dressy not overly sporty. I don't have pics right now (the 033 is on steel for the summer), but I think there are other pics online of the 033 on black with tan stitching if I recall. Looks pretty good.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

ean10775 said:


> Agreed about the angus jubilee - poor decision on Strapcode's part. If you're looking for a jubilee and can deal with folded links (not just endlinks) I've been really happy with the Debeer Jubilee on my 035. https://www.amazon.com/Jubilee-Styl...er+jubilee+20&qid=1563977314&s=gateway&sr=8-1 Its definitely on the cheap and rattly side but the endlinks match up pretty well and its got a nice taper. I feel like it gives an old school datejusty vibe to the watch. If you insist on strapcode-like quality though, I wouldn't bother, but for $25 it might be worth a shot. I've also heard that the Alpha jubilee for Rolex fits pretty well: Alpha Watch


Both great recommendations. At $25, what's there to lose? I think I'll order one. Maybe try the Alpha first. Again, I'm one of the few who doesn't mind hollow end links - they just need a little TLC to get them just right, that's all.

EDIT: your Amazon link is broken. Did you embed the link or paste it in full? Hard to tell on my phone.

SECOND EDIT: The Alpha doesn't look like folded links from their pics. They look like solid D-Link. I do like screw adjustments - way better than pins (or worse, pin and collar, or even worse than that - bidirectional pin and collar. I'm looking at you, Hamilton!)

That's the thing with Strapcode: at $125, what's there to lose? A lot. $125 is a lot for a SARB bracelet. I have the Angus for the 033, and I mostly like it, but by "mostly" I mean 51%, not 99%...  They are really good at making solid end links though - I'll give them that. Very snug and they get all the angles and slopes just right. Now if they could only do something about their clasp mechanisms...

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Dan T. said:


> I reach for my 035 over the 033 probably 2:1. That's a lot more than I ever would have anticipated. I like the 033, but the 035 goes well with what I wear for work (lighter colored dress shirts). I never thought I'd like that off-white cream color, but it just goes with almost everything. When bankers come to the office, or if there's a Board meeting, I usually grab the 033. What I don't like about the 033 is dust shows up on the dial easier, the lumed hands stand out more to me (on the 035, they blend into the background better), and the date window against a black dial looks a bit more pronounced (not really a 3 o'clock date window guy, but I digress), and lastly, I think it's harder finding a good strap for the 033. The 035 pretty much takes any strap you throw at it though. I did find a black leather strap with tan (!) stitching that looks pretty sharp on my 033 though. Dressy not overly sporty. I don't have pics right now (the 033 is on steel for the summer), but I think there are other pics online of the 033 on black with tan stitching if I recall. Looks pretty good.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Light colored dials (creme, white, etc.) never last long in my collection. They just don't see much rotation given my personal style. I appreciate them, but I just seem to be a darker dial guy at the end of the day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Yeah I get what you mean about the strap options for the 033 vs. 035. I've tried a few leather straps on my 033 and I have a hard time getting them to stick. It looks money on a black croc strap, but I feel like it doesn't take brown straps all that well, especially the more casual looking ones. On the other hand, I don't think I've ever seen a picture of the 035 with a strap it didn't like.

All this makes me really tempted to trade in my 033 for, or just outright buy, a SARB035. I've had similar thoughts about the SKX009 (I have a 007). My 033 has personal significance, though, and having two of the same watch just seems like one of those lines I shouldn't cross.


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

MrDisco99 said:


> Yeah I get what you mean about the strap options for the 033 vs. 035. I've tried a few leather straps on my 033 and I have a hard time getting them to stick. It looks money on a black croc strap, but I feel like it doesn't take brown straps all that well, especially the more casual looking ones. On the other hand, I don't think I've ever seen a picture of the 035 with a strap it didn't like.
> 
> All this makes me really tempted to trade in my 033 for, or just outright buy, a SARB035. I've had similar thoughts about the SKX009 (I have a 007). My 033 has personal significance, though, and having two of the same watch just seems like one of those lines I shouldn't cross.


Yeah I had the same debate. Logic, analysis, reason, experience, etc. all said "don't get two of the same model - explore similar options of something else" but two things happened to cause me to get both: 1) some sort of announcement that these were getting killed off (I had the 033 already and mostly liked it), and 2) was really, really hard finding something similar. So I grabbed the 035 thinking I could off it with little to no loss quickly, and I'm so glad I got it. I like it a lot more than I thought I would, and once that Ellipse strap was on it, I totally reversed my opinion, and am actually wondering if it's time for the 033 to go... I'll probably hang on to both, but again, my 035 gets twice the love.

I'm also considering doing "same model different color" with my Hamiltons. I've never been happier with a brand than them. Truly the "quality exceeds the price" brand for me.

The 035 is a strap whore. I've had mine on brown, light brown, toffee, honey, and even blue and it just rocked each one. Steel is my favorite but I switch to leather in colder months, and look forward to it. Only strap color I don't like on the 035 is black. I can't seem to get it to work for me. But that's what the 033 is for... 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

Dan T. said:


> Both great recommendations. At $25, what's there to lose? I think I'll order one. Maybe try the Alpha first. Again, I'm one of the few who doesn't mind hollow end links - they just need a little TLC to get them just right, that's all.
> 
> EDIT: your Amazon link is broken. Did you embed the link or paste it in full? Hard to tell on my phone.


I think its your phone. The link takes me to the page from my browser. If it doesn't work for you just search 'debeer jubilee 20' on Amazon and it should come up. To be clear, the Debeer bracelet has folded links in the old rolex style rather than solid, as well as folded endlinks.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

ean10775 said:


> I think its your phone. The link takes me to the page from my browser. If it doesn't work for you just search 'debeer jubilee 20' on Amazon and it should come up. To be clear, the Debeer bracelet has folded links in the old rolex style rather than solid, as well as folded endlinks.


Ok got it.

Esslinger.com (my favorite watch supply site) has some "replacement Rolex bracelets" with pliable end links too, but their photos aren't all that great. Could be poor lighting or something. I'm sure the bracelets are good ($35 each), so I've been tempted to try those out too. Just FYI.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## redcat123 (Feb 25, 2019)

Love the Sarb033, it's a strap monster, any color works well with this baby, from yellow, red, brown to blue, green, grey.... magic !!!


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Because of this thread I just bought both 033/035.

Thanks 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

fallingtitan said:


> Because of this thread I just bought both 033/035.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Ha ha!!! I think it was this thread that made me get the 035...

Enjoy them!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

WatchGecko/Geckota Ellipse initial impressions:

-Like most (all?) Geckota bracelets I've tried, this bracelet uses a pin system (no collar, no screw). It's easy enough to resize if you have a pusher tool. You also get three micro adjust holes on the clasp.

-The final link toward the end link also uses a pin so that the stock straight end link can be removed. The hollow curved end links (sold separately) can then be swapped in via a center link that takes the aforementioned pin and connects the rest of the bracelet to the curved end link. There's some play, so the bracelet can sway slightly vis-a-vis the end link, which can make the gaps at the connection a tad uneven, which looks a little cheap.

-Thus far I haven't bent the curved end links. So the pictures below are of how it looks on a SARB "straight out the box." It's a tad tricky getting one side of the spring bar to snap into place on the SARB using the curved end links. You have to get one side to click in and then fiddle with the other side with your tool while also pressing down on the end link until you get lucky and it hits the sweet spot.

-Like all WG/Geckota bracelets I've tried, this bracelet looks decent off the watch. Brushed on tops with polished center link edges, polished on sides, and brushed on bottom. The finishing is fine. Nothing to brag home about, but adequate. Standard WG/Geckota fare.

-The safety on the clasp on mine has excessive vertical play relative to other WG/Geckota bracelets I have with the same clasp. I've come to expect these sorts of QC issues from WG/Geckota-it's a bit of a crapshoot whether you receive a bracelet on the desirable or undesirable side of the QC tolerances continuum. The push button and fold-over safety locks are both secure notwithstanding the play on the latter. Brushed on top, polished on sides, and polished folding arm.

-The bracelet's weight is fairly light and comfortable. The overall design is comfortable on wrist.

-I think it looks just as good on the SARB033 as the 035. But I'm biased toward liking the 033 > 035 in general, so YMMV. Regardless of your dial color, the Ellipse definitely finishes off the Baby GS look of your SARB.

-Do it like the Ellipse better than the Kirkstead? My initial impression is no. But I like having both looks available to me. Neither pairs perfectly with the SARB (both have different end link issues vis-a-vis the SARB), but that doesn't bother me much. Aftermarket solutions, especially ones not designed for one particular model of watch, are what they are.

-At bottom, if you can swing the costs (WG/Geckota bracelets aren't exactly cheap); you're into strap-monstering out your SARB; and you can deal with some quirks (design and QC), I recommend picking up both.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

My 033 came in. Now if only a good jubilee existed.

Don't say strapcode.they make only Angus.

Which is like putting 24in rims on a tiny car. Not a fan.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

shame on seiko to have dismissed one the most beatiful watch in its collection


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Going formal today


----------



## m33m0 (Jul 27, 2019)

Dan T. said:


> I reach for my 035 over the 033 probably 2:1. That's a lot more than I ever would have anticipated. I like the 033, but the 035 goes well with what I wear for work (lighter colored dress shirts). I never thought I'd like that off-white cream color, but it just goes with almost everything. When bankers come to the office, or if there's a Board meeting, I usually grab the 033. What I don't like about the 033 is dust shows up on the dial easier, the lumed hands stand out more to me (on the 035, they blend into the background better), and the date window against a black dial looks a bit more pronounced (not really a 3 o'clock date window guy, but I digress), and lastly, I think it's harder finding a good strap for the 033. The 035 pretty much takes any strap you throw at it though. I did find a black leather strap with tan (!) stitching that looks pretty sharp on my 033 though. Dressy not overly sporty. I don't have pics right now (the 033 is on steel for the summer), but I think there are other pics online of the 033 on black with tan stitching if I recall. Looks pretty good.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Agree . I just bought a sarb035 and I cannot put it down ... I'm in love









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m33m0 (Jul 27, 2019)

gshock626 said:


>


What a beauty !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m33m0 (Jul 27, 2019)

ck2k01 said:


> WatchGecko/Geckota Ellipse initial impressions:
> 
> -Like most (all?) Geckota bracelets I've tried, this bracelet uses a pin system (no collar, no screw). It's easy enough to resize if you have a pusher tool. You also get three micro adjust holes on the clasp.
> 
> ...


Pure class sir

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m33m0 (Jul 27, 2019)

toxophilus said:


> Rats... foiled _(for the first time)_
> 
> Thought I'd enjoy some quality time this afternoon resizing my first ever _*NIB*_ SARB035, but not to be. Looks like someone wore it prior and then returned it _(bracelet scuffs and abrasions on the bezel)_.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that . That's a nasty gnash on the bracelet .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

Money can't buy this quality. Superb.


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

ck2k01 said:


> WatchGecko/Geckota Ellipse initial impressions:
> 
> -Like most (all?) Geckota bracelets I've tried, this bracelet uses a pin system (no collar, no screw). It's easy enough to resize if you have a pusher tool. You also get three micro adjust holes on the clasp.
> 
> ...


Good write-up. I have similar takeaways.

Glad I got the butterfly clasp. The diver clasp doesn't do it for me - makes the watch look too sporty, even though it's easier to use microadjustments with the diver clasp. I know guys like throwing NATOs on these and what not, but I can't stand that look - it's like wearing combat boots or diver's fins with a suit.

I like your photos, but I think some bending of the end links is in order. The pointed ends just barely ride above the surface of the case surrounding them, and I think it looks best if they ride below the level of the case, just barely. This might require bending down the little "wings" on the bottoms first, then bending the top pointed portions after that. Again, a pair of hobby pliers would do the trick (and for extra protection, a small piece of microfiber cloth between the pliers and the end link). Otherwise a fairly good fit right out of the box.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

fallingtitan said:


> My 033 came in. Now if only a good jubilee existed.
> 
> Don't say strapcode.they make only Angus.
> 
> ...


See above. There are plenty of other after-market Jubilee makers. I think I'm going to order the Datejust Alpha mentioned above. Pics are more promising than the ones I was eyeballing at Esslinger.com. Either case, hollow end links can be easily bent to conform properly. Or a jeweler could do it for you in a snap.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Dan T. said:


> Good write-up. I have similar takeaways.
> 
> Glad I got the butterfly clasp. The diver clasp doesn't do it for me - makes the watch look too sporty, even though it's easier to use microadjustments with the diver clasp. I know guys like throwing NATOs on these and what not, but I can't stand that look - it's like wearing combat boots or diver's fins with a suit.
> 
> ...


Thanks. And yep, I'll get to the bending sometime soon 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8man (Feb 14, 2015)

Dan T. said:


> See above. There are plenty of other after-market Jubilee makers. I think I'm going to order the Datejust Alpha mentioned above. Pics are more promising than the ones I was eyeballing at Esslinger.com. Either case, hollow end links can be easily bent to conform properly. Or a jeweler could do it for you in a snap.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


The WatchGecko 'Solid 5 Link D' is pretty good. Hollow end links but the fit is pretty tight. Wish there was a little more contrast between the polished and brushed links though.


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

8man said:


> The WatchGecko 'Solid 5 Link D' is pretty good. Hollow end links but the fit is pretty tight. Wish there was a little more contrast between the polished and brushed links though


Yeah, I want theirs the most (despite a few head-scratchers, they make a pretty good bracelet), but it's ALWAYS out of stock whenever I check. Yours looks head and shoulders above the Strapcode Angus, which I have for my 033. I'm not a fan!


----------



## 8man (Feb 14, 2015)

Dan T. said:


> Yeah, I want theirs the most (despite a few head-scratchers, they make a pretty good bracelet), but it's ALWAYS out of stock whenever I check. Yours looks head and shoulders above the Strapcode Angus, which I have for my 033. I'm not a fan!


Today might be your lucky day. Looks like its even on sale. Remember to pick up the end-links too.

https://www.watchgecko.com/geckota-solid-5-link-d-profile-stainless-steel-watch-strap


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

8man said:


> Today might be your lucky day. Looks like its even on sale. Remember to pick up the end-links too.
> 
> https://www.watchgecko.com/geckota-solid-5-link-d-profile-stainless-steel-watch-strap


No, the 20mm stainless is not in stock.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

I'm not a fan of hollow end links feels like the bracelet will fall off.i know it won't but just don't like it

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

fallingtitan said:


> I'm not a fan of hollow end links feels like the bracelet will fall off.i know it won't but just don't like it
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


This is just a hypothesis, but that's probably because you haven't squeezed down the spring bar arresting hooks once you get the bottom winglets and top end curved portions properly bent. The "jingle jangle" you hear over time is from people not adjusting that one thing. Every year or so, a light squeeze on the spring bar arresting hooks cures the problem. This causes the hollow end link to hug the spring bar snugly. I've even bought watches with factory hollow end links that were loose in this regard. Again, a light squeeze is all it takes, and then they behave almost exactly like their solid end-link counterparts. As I said above, hollow end links get a lot of vitriol around these parts, and that's partly justified, but with a little extra TLC, they're not as bad as some may have one believe.


----------



## 8man (Feb 14, 2015)

Dan T. said:


> No, the 20mm stainless is not in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that stinks. There are some eBay 'specials' out there that are decent quality but with bad clasps too. Was thinking of attempting a seiko clasp upgrade on one of them.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

New arrival. I think this will cover my itch for something dressy very well:-!


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

8man said:


> Today might be your lucky day. Looks like its even on sale. Remember to pick up the end-links too.
> https://www.watchgecko.com/geckota-solid-5-link-d-profile-stainless-steel-watch-strap


Wow! Thanks for telling. I just ordered two 22mm (one black, one silver) for my two tuna! :-!


----------



## jimigalahad (Aug 28, 2015)

4 years in and I'm still loving mine. Wear it almost everyday.


----------



## jimigalahad (Aug 28, 2015)

4 years in and I'm still loving mine. Wear it almost everyday.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Amazing watch. Unreal case









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

Dan T. said:


> Good write-up. I have similar takeaways.
> 
> Glad I got the butterfly clasp. The diver clasp doesn't do it for me - makes the watch look too sporty, even though it's easier to use microadjustments with the diver clasp.


I don't know if you've seen one of these flip lock clasps in person, but the above picture makes it look much bulkier than it looks and wears on the wrist. I considered the butterfly, as it was discounted at the time, but I was too paranoid about not getting the right fit or being able to adjust it relatively easily. I've only had one watch with a butterfly style bracelet, a Glycine Combat 6 (very nice watch for the money, by the way) and I got a good fit with that, but I just didn't want to risk it.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

jamaha said:


> I don't know if you've seen one of these flip lock clasps in person, but the above picture makes it look much bulkier than it looks and wears on the wrist. I considered the butterfly, as it was discounted at the time, but I was too paranoid about not getting the right fit or being able to adjust it relatively easily. I've only had one watch with a butterfly style bracelet, a Glycine Combat 6 (very nice watch for the money, by the way) and I got a good fit with that, but I just didn't want to risk it.


Yep. Standard fare size wise.

I had a butterfly on a BoR once. I liked it for a time but then became paranoid about it's lack of adjustability once I got really into glidelock- and MM-style clasps and summer began.

It's kind of cool how a butterfly clasp is so seamless with the rest of the bracelet. But these days I prioritize micro adjustment at the clasp in some form.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

jamaha said:


> I don't know if you've seen one of these flip lock clasps in person, but the above picture makes it look much bulkier than it looks and wears on the wrist. I considered the butterfly, as it was discounted at the time, but I was too paranoid about not getting the right fit or being able to adjust it relatively easily. I've only had one watch with a butterfly style bracelet, a Glycine Combat 6 (very nice watch for the money, by the way) and I got a good fit with that, but I just didn't want to risk it.


It's a pain, but you can get the right fit. Reason is they supply a couple of short links that can be fitted near the clasp, along with the extra normal sized links. My Bulova LP also has the same configuration - butterfly clasp with long and short links. Again, it's a PITA because it requires yanking pins and re-hammering but not impossible. And for me, the seamless look of the butterfly clasp is mostly worth it. I'm not really a diver watch guy, so the big buckle clasps that are function over form are not as plentiful in my collection, so I'm willing to wrestle with hollow end links and butterfly clasps to get the form over function aesthetic.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

C&B Melange Perlon.


----------



## jazzy88 (Jun 17, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> C&B Melange Perlon.
> 
> That works! Great summer look.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

What a great watch!









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Worth every buck

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aksyong (Jun 21, 2019)

Recently acquired this piece, really amaze at the quality of the SARB033. I couldn't understand what was the hype about this piece, until I had it on my wrist.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

On a horween strap from benchmark basics. Very thin and soft. Barely feel the watch on my arm.


----------



## roseskunk (Jul 20, 2008)

AAGGHH! I just saw one of these on IG and I couldn't believe how good it looked. Been on the forum and you tube watching videos...Probably gonna bite the bullet on the 35, even though I prefer black dial watches and like to wear mine on natos. I'm trying to expand my collection a bit, would like an older Aqua Terra white dial blued hands, but have a hard time finding them, and then a harder time justifying the cost of a ten-year-old watch compared to this one... looks like they're about 400.00 on Amazon which is probably as good as I'll find. I had been looking at a SARG 009 before they were discontinued and have been kicking myself that I didn't get it. Don't want to do that with this one...


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

On B&R Bands Stone Smooth Calf Leather


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

sernsin said:


> Worth every buck
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What strap is that? I like the vintage look.


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

Has anyone replaced the crystal on their 035 with the CT090 with AR coating from Crystaltimes? I was wondering if it would be worth it for $60 ($30 for the crystal and $30 for labor from my local watch repair guy)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

yellowbear said:


> Has anyone replaced the crystal on their 035 with the CT090 with AR coating from Crystaltimes? I was wondering if it would be worth it for $60 ($30 for the crystal and $30 for labor from my local watch repair guy)


Not for me. I see no reason to modify a SARB033 unless replacing bracelet with strap.


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Agreed spend on bracelet better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Dan T. said:


> What strap is that? I like the vintage look.


Hand made leather strap by my friend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

yellowbear said:


> Has anyone replaced the crystal on their 035 with the CT090 with AR coating from Crystaltimes? I was wondering if it would be worth it for $60 ($30 for the crystal and $30 for labor from my local watch repair guy)


Earlier in the thread someone did this with their 033. You could really tell a difference in their photos. I had planned to do it on my 35 after seeing the results, but the crystal was out of stock at the time, and now I keep going back and forth about whether to sell the watch instead.


----------



## Gonkl (Apr 30, 2017)

yellowbear said:


> Has anyone replaced the crystal on their 035 with the CT090 with AR coating from Crystaltimes? I was wondering if it would be worth it for $60 ($30 for the crystal and $30 for labor from my local watch repair guy)


I have on my 33, looks amazing, makes the indices really pop. I did mine because I needed a new crystal but I think it really adds to it.

Slightly different for a 35 but I can see it working.

Dead simple to do yourself, but maybe practice on another watch first


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

jamaha said:


> Earlier in the thread someone did this with their 033. You could really tell a difference in their photos. I had planned to do it on my 35 after seeing the results, but the crystal was out of stock at the time, and now I keep going back and forth about whether to sell the watch instead.


I think that was me . The AR coating which was applied underside reduced the glare substantially after the crystal swap. It helps me appreciate looking at the dial much more pleasant without the glare. As I did the swap myself the cost is not so steep. I also intend to keep it long term so for me it is well worth it. I think if you intend to keep your sarb long term it is worth considering the swap. Just my 2c.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

KoolKat said:


> I think that was me . The AR coating which was applied underside reduced the glare substantially after the crystal swap. As I did the swap myself the cost is not so steep. I also intend to keep it long term so for me it is well worth it. I think if you intend to keep your sarb long term it is worth considering the swap. Just my 2c.


Did u take the movement out? I heard for the sarbs you can take bezel off and glass comes out

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

fallingtitan said:


> Did u take the movement out?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Yes. Plenty of how to videos. Just google for crystal swap videos.


----------



## Kronotrigger (Aug 9, 2019)

Sarb035 w/ Crystal Times blue AR Sapphire? Has anyone attempted this mod? Pics?


----------



## Patent Guy (Dec 16, 2016)

How to wear a Sarb033 bracelet on an 8.25+ inch wrist: I've tried aftermarket bracelets and enjoyed this watch on several straps, but now believe this economical extension is the most satisfying way to add strap length and additional micro adjust holes. You're going to need the 18mm width part for a Sarb033 bracelet clasp.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Kronotrigger said:


> Sarb035 w/ Crystal Times blue AR Sapphire? Has anyone attempted this mod? Pics?


I've seen several people on youtube complain that the blue AR is annoying. Wondering if it's worth spending the extra $10 for the clear AR


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

92gli said:


> I've seen several people on youtube complain that the blue AR is annoying. Wondering if it's worth spending the extra $10 for the clear AR


i wonder if blue/color AR just doesn't work on such a clean, mature design? especially with the subtle brown or cream undertones on the 033 and 035... if it were an ink-black-enamel or pure white dial i could see color AR but blue AR over the brown/cream? does it look better than my mind sees?


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

timetellinnoob said:


> i wonder if blue/color AR just doesn't work on such a clean, mature design? especially with the subtle brown or cream undertones on the 033 and 035... if it were an ink-black-enamel or pure white dial i could see color AR but blue AR over the brown/cream? does it look better than my mind sees?


No it is just crystaltimes blue AR is too strong. Are there companies that use blue or it's way more subtle and doesn't turn the dial Gray

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

Regulated mine









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## melvinkjones (Apr 12, 2017)

Patent Guy said:


> How to wear a Sarb033 bracelet on an 8.25+ inch wrist: I've tried aftermarket bracelets and enjoyed this watch on several straps, but now believe this economical extension is the most satisfying way to add strap length and additional micro adjust holes. You're going to need the 18mm width part for a Sarb033 bracelet clasp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, it's a great fix for under $10. It's really a shame that there aren't more micro adjustments on the clasp though.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kronotrigger (Aug 9, 2019)

I keep reading about this mod on a Sarb033. A domed sapphire crystal from Crystal Times. I have seen those pics. Does anyone out there have a cream dial Sarb035 with a clear AR domed sapphire crystal?


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Kronotrigger said:


> I keep reading about this mod on a Sarb033. A domed sapphire crystal from Crystal Times. I have seen those pics. Does anyone out there have a cream dial Sarb035 with a clear AR domed sapphire crystal?


Check out Instagram I think u can find easily. But I am advice don't do it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Kronotrigger (Aug 9, 2019)

The sapphire looks great!! Is that a Crystal Times CT090? Is it flat or domed?


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Kronotrigger said:


> The sapphire looks great!! Is that a Crystal Times CT090? Is it flat or domed?


No. It's stock and flat.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

So, I finally bent the Geckota Ellipse curved end links. It was my first time bending end links, so I thought I'd post some pics and thoughts about my tool, approach, and the results.

Having the right bending tool seemed important-some type of padded pair of pliers.

Here's what I found that worked well for the job:

Airgoesin Adjusting Eyeglass Arms Frame Plier Multi-purpose Optical Optician Tool https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01E5J7GSK/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_1CTwDbZNBC1ZC

The only other thing you'll need is a spring bar tool.

The task is simple but requires patience. Or else you'll botch an end link like I did by warping/mis-forming it too much, in one way or another. I was mostly able to recover the end link I accidentally overly warped, but you can tell very close up in person that I mangled it a bit, so I may buy a new set of end links from WatchGecko to try anew.

As I think I remember has been posted above, you

-notice where the end link needs to be bent at the edges while the bracelet is installed;

-take the bracelet off;

-handle just the end link;

-bend each edge/side of the end link a little (going through a little trial and error here about where to bend);

-eyeball the two sides of the end link straight on primarily but also top down and bottom up as may become relevant;

-ensure the end link isn't so bent in the middle that the gap for the second link is now too small (if so, flatten/straighten the center of the end link just a smidge);

-reattach one half of the bracelet (with the modified end link) to the case to see if the new fit is good enough;

-then redo the above as many times as is necessary until you're satisfied with said modified end link;

-then you do the same process for the other side, comparing against the uninstalled good-enough end link as needed as you work on the second end link; and

-then reinstall the bracelet completely.

My results were decent enough. Nothing is perfectly flush but I doubt I could get it there so I'm not motivated to try any harder.

The end links are now, for me, near enough to flush with the portion of the case between the lugs, and the gap between the lugs and the sides of the end links are likewise small enough for me to be content.

That's about it. Happy bending 
































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

ck2k01 said:


> So, I finally bent the Geckota Ellipse curved end links...


I think you did a fine job. And you found a better pair of pliers than I have. I just went for smooth/no-teeth pliers and put a micro-fiber cloth on the end links each time I bent them, but I like your idea of going with the resin pliers because then you don't have that microfiber cloth getting in the way.

Not sure what style of bracelet this is called, I see it on a lot of Omegas, but I like it the most for my SARBs. Did you get the clasp, or the butterfly? I have the butterfly, and I really like the way Geckota created a seamless look to it, despite being more finicky when the need arises to expand/contract the bracelet.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Dan T. said:


> I think you did a fine job. And you found a better pair of pliers than I have. I just went for smooth/no-teeth pliers and put a micro-fiber cloth on the end links each time I bent them, but I like your idea of going with the resin pliers because then you don't have that microfiber cloth getting in the way.
> 
> Not sure what style of bracelet this is called, I see it on a lot of Omegas, but I like it the most for my SARBs. Did you get the clasp, or the butterfly? I have the butterfly, and I really like the way Geckota created a seamless look to it, despite being more finicky when the need arises to expand/contract the bracelet.


Thanks 

I can highly recommend the above pair of resin-capped pliers. I've been meaning to pick up a pair for a while (I like to have good tools at the ready) and this prompted me to do so. And ya, it's nice to be able to see the bending clearly.

Ya I just call it a Grand Seiko-style or Speedy-style bracelet.

I prefer the feel of a president-style bracelet on my SARB, and maybe even ever so slightly the look. But it has its drawback. Namely, if the Kirkstead from WatchGecko, there is a mismatch between the brushed center of the end link vis-a-vis the other, polished center links.

Despite my potential slight preference for the Kirkstead, I like the look of the Ellipse bracelet on the SARB too. Variety is the spice of life. Plus, the GS-style bracelet on the SARB really completes the baby GS look.

I went with the dive clasp. I've had butterfly clasps on metal bracelets before and I appreciate the seamless look. However, it being summer, I've been really into adjustable clasps as of late, and so have gotten rid of all my butterfly bracelets in favor of bracelets with various types of microadjustable clasps.

I've even gone so far as to pick up a Ginault oyster with its glidelock-style clasp for my Seaforths, a no-name glidelock-style clasp for a Steinhart jubilee, and a cheap no-name bracelet with a glidelock-style clasp (for just the clasp) that I'm going to check for compatibility with the SKX013 jubilee.

I forgot the before and after shots above.

Before:




























After:




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

ck2k01 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I can highly recommend the above pair of resin-capped pliers. I've been meaning to pick up a pair for a while (I like to have good tools at the ready) and this prompted me to do so. And ya, it's nice to be able to see the bending clearly.
> 
> ...


Heh - we're twins. I feel almost the same way about everything you said. Exactly on the Kirkstead - WatchGecko even cleverly hides the final OEM center link in their stock photos so you don't notice it as much. While I don't care for the OEM bracelet, I feel my 033 (and my 035) are worn enough that they're beyond decent re-sale value (despite their inflating prices), so I may just grab some brushed steel from a crappy throw-away bracelet I have lying around, and pick up my Dremel to practice polishing for a while, then once I get the technique down, polish the stock center links and see if it works. Or not. Still haven't decided if the Kirstead is for me yet.

I hear you on the dive clasp. Nothing I hate more than knowing I have to go get my band holder, tap hammer, pliers, and my bracelet punch to do some sizing. And at 6.5", my wrists do swell in seasonal patters, as well as (sometimes) daily fluctuations, and the dive clasps are nice. Simple punch tool is all it takes.

I like those glide locks too - but they do make for huge clasps. I had one on my Helm SS2 bracelet and man I loved it. So convenient. But with watches like a SARB, I lean toward form over function. Divers? Pffff, big deal, those are function over form, so yeah, I hear you.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

On a JB Champion

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Reposting-hopefully not as blurry!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzy88 (Jun 17, 2019)

Looks very good. Not just a strap monster but also a bracelet monster?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

for it's popularity, it's amazing there aren't many really good options for solid endlink bracelets for SARB033/5. strapcode has "3d" oyster are solid and nice, but "3d" have the annoying protruding nub connecting link, blowing most of the options if you don't like that. on a SARB i wouldn't like it. then they have a jubilee, but it's "angus" which i think means it's a little extra "thicc" because (imo) that's more a thing for divers. the best options seem to be the formed endlink ones, but they seem to require modification/bending? that sounds like it's begging for gouges during in the modding, attaching, and detaching phases, on case/lugs/end links.


----------



## stoo14 (Oct 18, 2014)

Recently picked up an 035. Fancied it on a jubilee and found an skx013 bracelet on eBay in new condition. Was able to combine the original SEL with the jubilee which sit much cleaner than the HEL of the 013. The spring bars are visible if you look closely but very happy with the result.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

WATCH ADDICT NEEDS HELP! (Or an intervention...)

Ok I bought a SARB033 back in February 2017. Sold it in August the same year as I didn't bond with it (crystal with no AR coating killed it for me). I felt like the highly polished hands and hour markers kind of disappeared in the black dial under the non-AR sapphire.

Well I broke down last September and bought a SARB035 thinking I needed to give it a try. Overall I think I like the cream dial version more, but never had the pair side by side. I also bought the white dial Seiko SRPB77 Cocktail Time. Now I feel silly having two white/cream watches. I feel like the way my collection has turned out I should have just kept the SARB033 and skipped the SARB035. I'm seriously thinking about re-buying the SARB033 before they disappear. What should I do? My gut still says I favour the 35 over the 33 due mostly to how the markers and hands are more legible on the 35 vs 33 (white is naturally less reflective than black).

Is there room for both a SARB033 AND SARB035 in one collection? I already have too many watches and feel it's silly to have 2 variants of the same watch. Also looks like the market prices for these are falling since their peak a year ago so I'll probably take a hit flipping either one.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

I ordered a 035 the second i received my 033. Instant love.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

I've owned a 033 for about a year now and I've been thinking about adding a 035. The 035 seems to be much more versatile when it comes to strap pairings. I'd still want to keep the 033, though, since it seems to work better on a bracelet for a more classic strictly business look.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

MrDisco99 said:


> I've owned a 033 for about a year now and I've been thinking about adding a 035. The 035 seems to be much more versatile when it comes to strap pairings. I'd still want to keep the 033, though, since it seems to work better on a bracelet for a more classic strictly business look.


Exactly. I keep the sarb033 on bracelet. 035 on custom hand made leathers









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Off the bracelet for the first time in a while:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dg8dg7 (Jul 28, 2019)

MrDisco99 said:


> I've owned a 033 for about a year now and I've been thinking about adding a 035. The 035 seems to be much more versatile when it comes to strap pairings. I'd still want to keep the 033, though, since it seems to work better on a bracelet for a more classic strictly business look.


Do it. I had both and actually kept just the 035. It's incredible and goes with literally every strap you put on it. I will also say that I got rid of the 033 for money reasons only, as they were absolutely different enough to both justify having in the collection. You should see the cream dial in person in the sunlight. Ugh, it's stunning.

Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk


----------



## dg8dg7 (Jul 28, 2019)

mi6_ said:


> WATCH ADDICT NEEDS HELP! (Or an intervention...)
> 
> Ok I bought a SARB033 back in February 2017. Sold it in August the same year as I didn't bond with it (crystal with no AR coating killed it for me). I felt like the highly polished hands and hour markers kind of disappeared in the black dial under the non-AR sapphire.
> 
> ...


I had both and got rid of the 033 for money reasons (was saving for my first Tudor). Otherwise I would have kept both, as there ABSOLUTELY is room for both of them in the collection. It's surprising how different they wear between the dials. Do it, they are incredible watches. My 035 is still my most worn watch in the rotation, but I was actually wearing the 033 more when I had it!

Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

I am never like the cocktail size and thickness. It's always a pleasure to see cream and black together. Anyway it's still down to your own choice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks but I’m going to hold off on the SARB033. I didn’t like the reflective sapphire and the hands and markers seemed to disappear into the dial in many lighting conditions. These are the reasons I ended up selling it. The SARB035 has better legibility, the lack of AR coating on the crystal is less noticeable against the cream dial and I like how the lumed hands blend in against the cream dial (almost looks like they have cutouts). It’s my favourite of the two.

Both beautiful watches, but I hardly wear my SARB035 or SRPB77 Cocktail Time as is so no sense in adding a SARB033. I made myself wait a few days to think about it and glad I did. If I wore a suit to an office everyday I would get both and alternate each week between the SARB033 and SARB035.

sernsin have you tried the new Cocktail Time watches (with the 4R35)? They have thinner crystals than the first version (SARB065) but otherwise the same dimensions. Dial and hands are so beautiful that I can forgive/accept the larger 40.5mm size.


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

On WatchGecko Ellipse. 10 Bar water resistance in action. Forgot your diver when heading to the lake? No problem!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

jamaha said:


> View attachment 14419759
> 
> 
> On WatchGecko Ellipse. 10 Bar water resistance in action. Forgot your diver when heading to the lake? No problem!


Good work Fella!


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Put on the scvs003 bracelet on the 035. Not bad at all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

I just pulled another link thanks to losing some weight recently. It looks tight but it feels much better.

It was 10:09 so time to take a photo...


----------



## moarlo (May 28, 2017)

Fluco shell cordovan showed up today


----------



## blackcutlass (Aug 8, 2018)

I love this watch. _So_ close to being a GADA. I just did the SKX Jubilee thing, and man was that a pain in the butt. I fiddled with it for hours to get things as close to being "just right" as possible. I'm liking the bracelet, but am not sold on whether I'll keep the SKX end links. They don't fit as perfect as I'd like. Maybe I'll just stick with the stock end links. Have any of you had any luck with the Solid 5 end links from Geckota? Or any other end link for that matter?


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Need one more micro adjust hole!!!! Don't like the endlinks on strapcode's custom bracelets.

I tried the $10 clasp extender. Def not for me, looks very cheap and feels flimsy. I started looking at clasps strapcode offers. Then a google search led me to this reddit page where someone describes how to fit the strapcode 6 hole clasp by reversing the bracelet links. Here is the link to the reddit post, link to photos is at the bottom. It looks great! -

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/a21927

I was about to buy the clasp from strapcode but with shipping to the US it would have been $43. This ebay seller appears to have the same clasp for $25 shipped in the US. I'm 99.999% sure its the same as the one I was looking at on strapcode's site. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-TAIKON...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

I'll post a confirmation when I receive it.


----------



## melvinkjones (Apr 12, 2017)

92gli said:


> Need one more micro adjust hole!!!! Don't like the endlinks on strapcode's custom bracelets.
> 
> I tried the $10 clasp extender. Def not for me, looks very cheap and feels flimsy. I started looking at clasps strapcode offers. Then a google search led me to this reddit page where someone describes how to fit the strapcode 6 hole clasp by reversing the bracelet links. Here is the link to the reddit post, link to photos is at the bottom. It looks great! -
> 
> ...


It is really ridiculous that they don't just give you a proper clasp on such a nice watch and such a good bracelet

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## kjoken (Aug 30, 2019)

love my first mechanical watch, in a leather strap.
a good start isn't?

I know it probably has been discussed earlier but there's the clanking sound on the 6r15d rotor against the other part, just wondering is it normal or should I get it too service. note that I never drop my watch and the sound only noticeable when I shake my watch up and down hence the rotor bumping other parts.

thanks guys


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

sernsin said:


> Put on the scvs003 bracelet on the 035. Not bad at all
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi... Could you confirm if the end links are a perfect fit.... I have a SCVS003 and am looking for a bracelet..... I guess if its a good fit, then the reverse will also be true and I'll get a SARB033 bracelet.
Thanks.

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## roseskunk (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm thinking of getting the 035. I don't have many white dialed watches and this might scratch that itch. I'm wondering in all honesty- does the SARB have the same sense of quality that a vintage Datejust or an Aqua Terra have? Does it feel solid? for example, I love my Prospex dive watch but it's not the same sense of quality as my Omega PO, though many days I prefer to wear the Prospex. Can anyone make a comparison that has both? Thanks in advance and I REALLY don't want to start a flame war... just want an opinion. Thanks!


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

fatehbajwa said:


> Hi... Could you confirm if the end links are a perfect fit.... I have a SCVS003 and am looking for a bracelet..... I guess if its a good fit, then the reverse will also be true and I'll get a SARB033 bracelet.
> Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk












Here is the scvs with sarb035 bracelet what u think ? I see quite ok

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

sernsin said:


> Here is the scvs with sarb035 bracelet what u think ? I see quite ok
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup.... That looks OK.... Strapcode mentions that the SARB033 bracelet is a li'l different from the SARB035 though. 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

fatehbajwa said:


> Yup.... That looks OK.... Strapcode mentions that the SARB033 bracelet is a li'l different from the SARB035 though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


Yeah I never understood that because the cases should be identical. I'm thinking the tolerances might have been a bit loose and their QC samples ended up being different or something.


----------



## LostArk (Apr 19, 2017)

Last December I bought a SARB033 shipped and sold by Amazon, but when it arrived it was missing the front and back stickers, and it looked like the bracelet stickers had been taken off and sloppily put back on. I decided to return it. I'd really like to pick up a SARB, but I'm not sure I want to try Amazon again. Is it worth the extra $100 to buy from Long Island Watch? Can anyone suggest to me a dealer with reputable suppliers?


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

MrDisco99 said:


> Yeah I never understood that because the cases should be identical. I'm thinking the tolerances might have been a bit loose and their QC samples ended up being different or something.


The lug holes are positioned differently between the SARB033 and SARB035. The bracelets are NOT interchangeable as the spring bars and endlinks won't fit.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

mi6_ said:


> The lug holes are positioned differently between the SARB033 and SARB035. The bracelets are NOT interchangeable as the spring bars and endlinks won't fit.


That's really weird. I figured for sure any variance would be due to QC issues with the case.

Have you confirmed this by comparing the stock end links?


----------



## blackcutlass (Aug 8, 2018)

LostArk said:


> Last December I bought a SARB033 shipped and sold by Amazon, but when it arrived it was missing the front and back stickers, and it looked like the bracelet stickers had been taken off and sloppily put back on. I decided to return it. I'd really like to pick up a SARB, but I'm not sure I want to try Amazon again. Is it worth the extra $100 to buy from Long Island Watch? Can anyone suggest to me a dealer with reputable suppliers?


I bought mine last year from Long Island. Not sure what the price difference was at the time, but it was more than Amazon. I decided it was worth the diff because Long Island is an authorized Seiko dealer, meaning it would be easier to get serviced. Or least that was my assumption...


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

blackcutlass said:


> I bought mine last year from Long Island. Not sure what the price difference was at the time, but it was more than Amazon. I decided it was worth the diff because Long Island is an authorized Seiko dealer, meaning it would be easier to get serviced. Or least that was my assumption...


The ones on Amazon that are actually SOLD BY Amazon come with a 3 year warranty from Seiko USA.


----------



## blackcutlass (Aug 8, 2018)

MrDisco99 said:


> The ones on Amazon that are actually SOLD BY Amazon come with a 3 year warranty from Seiko USA.


I'd just roll the dice with Amazon again, then.


----------



## dg8dg7 (Jul 28, 2019)

roseskunk said:


> I'm thinking of getting the 035. I don't have many white dialed watches and this might scratch that itch. I'm wondering in all honesty- does the SARB have the same sense of quality that a vintage Datejust or an Aqua Terra have? Does it feel solid? for example, I love my Prospex dive watch but it's not the same sense of quality as my Omega PO, though many days I prefer to wear the Prospex. Can anyone make a comparison that has both? Thanks in advance and I REALLY don't want to start a flame war... just want an opinion. Thanks!


I can't compare it to a datejust or aqua Terra (I've never had nor handled either of those), but I do have a vintage Tudor prince oysterdate that I find incredible similar.

Here's the honest pitch for the sarb035: wears incredibly similar to my prince oysterdate (ref 7966/0 if you wanted to look it up to see what I'm talking about), but the brushing finish is comparable (and honestly a bit better) to my black bay eta I just picked up. Both of my Tudors are black dials, and the sarb gets equal wrist time. It's that refined in its feel and finish. I own no other Seiko but the next would be a grand seiko, as this is the only lower tier Seiko I need. It sounds like I was at a similar crossroads to you, as I actually had the 033 as well and sold it only because it was just so close to my vintage Tudor that I couldn't justify keeping them both.

For whatever reason people give the sarbs a bad name for their bracelet, but I actually really like mine. This sounds odd, but it has such a soft feeling. The links have been nicely polished on all the edges so that it never digs into my wrist anywhere. Yes, the clasp isn't the best but it's a $350 watch. You just can't have it all at this price point! But it's such a strap monster that you won't care as it will rarely be on the bracelet. The dial is less white than cream, and changes in different lighting so as to be incredibly versatile. Currently, my favorite look is on the crocodile blue leather for the office, but is equally as nice on a canvas or leather nato.

It's my opinion, but it's a white dial worth investing in. It's my main white/cream dial in a sea of black dials and I certainly dont regret it!

Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

dg8dg7 said:


> I can't compare it to a datejust or aqua Terra (I've never had nor handled either of those), but I do have a vintage Tudor prince oysterdate that I find incredible similar.
> 
> Here's the honest pitch for the sarb035: wears incredibly similar to my prince oysterdate (ref 7966/0 if you wanted to look it up to see what I'm talking about), but the brushing finish is comparable (and honestly a bit better) to my black bay eta I just picked up. Both of my Tudors are black dials, and the sarb gets equal wrist time. It's that refined in its feel and finish. I own no other Seiko but the next would be a grand seiko, as this is the only lower tier Seiko I need. It sounds like I was at a similar crossroads to you, as I actually had the 033 as well and sold it only because it was just so close to my vintage Tudor that I couldn't justify keeping them both.
> 
> ...


Could you please post pictures of it on the leather nato and canvas?
Thanks

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

MrDisco99 said:


> That's really weird. I figured for sure any variance would be due to QC issues with the case.
> 
> Have you confirmed this by comparing the stock end links?


Here ya go. Marc explains information directly from strapcode:


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

92gli said:


> Need one more micro adjust hole!!!! Don't like the endlinks on strapcode's custom bracelets.
> 
> I tried the $10 clasp extender. Def not for me, looks very cheap and feels flimsy. I started looking at clasps strapcode offers. Then a google search led me to this reddit page where someone describes how to fit the strapcode 6 hole clasp by reversing the bracelet links. Here is the link to the reddit post, link to photos is at the bottom. It looks great! -
> 
> ...


Great success! The clasp from ebay is very nice. Thick stamping, finished very well. The reddit procedure was spot on. Woo!






















No more huge gap!


----------



## roseskunk (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks so much! Seiko owes you a commission! I've been thinking about a BB58 and also a white dial watch. This might solve that problem as I can't really justify a GS... I'd probably be afraid to wear it anyway. I think I'm going to have to bite the bullet and try this one! Thanks again!


----------



## dg8dg7 (Jul 28, 2019)

fatehbajwa said:


> Could you please post pictures of it on the leather nato and canvas?
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


Actually lent me leather strap out to a buddy for his watch, but here it is on a green Barton strap:









It's pretty much my go to weekend option.

Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

mi6_ said:


> Here ya go. Marc explains information directly from strapcode:


That didn't answer my question. He doesn't do any kind of comparison or show any actual difference. He's just regurgitating what Strapcode told him.

I'm asking if anyone who owns both has actually done a comparison. Are the stock end links different?

My skepticism comes from the fact that they have the same case number.


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

roseskunk said:


> I'm thinking of getting the 035. I don't have many white dialed watches and this might scratch that itch. I'm wondering in all honesty- does the SARB have the same sense of quality that a vintage Datejust or an Aqua Terra have? Does it feel solid? for example, I love my Prospex dive watch but it's not the same sense of quality as my Omega PO, though many days I prefer to wear the Prospex. Can anyone make a comparison that has both? Thanks in advance and I REALLY don't want to start a flame war... just want an opinion. Thanks!


I can't speak to vintage Rolex, but I compared my 035 to a modern white dialed datejust (which if I remember correctly was selling used for around $7k) as well as a brand new white dialed OP 39 which was around $5k. I don't know exactly what you mean by 'solid', but both Rolexes were definitely nicer in finishing and feel than the 035, but not 10X nicer. The Rolex watches were far nicer to hand wind (but they're automatic watches after all and I tend to wear my 035 more than any other watch I own so I don't ever hand wind it), and fit slimmer (primarily due to Seiko choosing a display caseback). In the end I stuck with my SARB as I couldn't justify that price difference vs the satisfaction I would get from the Rolex.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

ean10775 said:


> I can't speak to vintage Rolex, but I compared my 035 to a modern white dialed datejust (which if I remember correctly was selling used for around $7k) as well as a brand new white dialed OP 39 which was around $5k. I don't know exactly what you mean by 'solid', but both Rolexes were definitely nicer in finishing and feel than the 035, but not 10X nicer. The Rolex watches were far nicer to hand wind (but they're automatic watches after all and I tend to wear my 035 more than any other watch I own so I don't ever hand wind it), and fit slimmer (primarily due to Seiko choosing a display caseback). In the end I stuck with my SARB as I couldn't justify that price difference vs the satisfaction I would get from the Rolex.


I'm the same with my 39mm explorer. I choose my 035/033/089 over it.

The price doesn't indicate the difference in quality.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Wore my watch with the new clasp all day yesterday and now I'm really in love with it. That extra couple mm of slack allowed it to stay a little loose all day instead of tightening up after a few hours and sticking to my arm.


----------



## eleven pass (Oct 6, 2018)

Put the 035 back on the bracelet after a few weeks of leather. I missed this thing! Feels great.


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Still best with factory bracelet, smooth and light 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

My fav remains the WatchGecko Kirkstead (presidential) in terms of look and feel. A tad more refined than an oyster to match the dressier leanings of the watch head, and comfortable as all get up.



















Clasp QC on WG bracelets is variable in my experience, though. E.g., excessive vertical play:










I still need to brush those end link center links to a polished finish.










I'll get to it one of these days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

ck2k01 said:


> My fav remains the WatchGecko Kirkstead (presidential) in terms of look and feel. A tad more refined than an oyster to match the dressier leanings of the watch head, and comfortable as all get up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If those end links were polished, definite my fav look with the SARB033

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

The Kirkstead is indeed very nice... but the mismatched stock end links would drive me nuts.


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

MrDisco99 said:


> The Kirkstead is indeed very nice... but the mismatched stock end links would drive me nuts.


Same

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

fallingtitan said:


> Same


+1 from me too, and the sole reason I haven't bought one of these yet.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

No worries. I’ll polish them soon enough to show the look. I used to do it sometimes to parts on Invicta 8926 mods. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

ck2k01 said:


> No worries. I'll polish them soon enough to show the look. I used to do it sometimes to parts on Invicta 8926 mods.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look forward to this!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

Train Time


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

MrDisco99 said:


> That didn't answer my question. He doesn't do any kind of comparison or show any actual difference. He's just regurgitating what Strapcode told him.
> 
> I'm asking if anyone who owns both has actually done a comparison. Are the stock end links different?
> 
> My skepticism comes from the fact that they have the same case number.


I have both and the stock endlinks are the same. I have been meaning to acquire a Stratford for my 033 just to compare but have put it off till now.

Sent from my ASUS_P00J using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

New bracelet clasp discovery -

The 6 position push button clasp that comes on NTH subs since fall of '18 is the same as the strapcode clasp and the one I bought on eBay. So, if you have one of the newer Nth subs and don't use the bracelet, you can upgrade your sarb for free. Only difference is the nth one has a small nth logo on the flip lock. Installation procedure is the same. See my post a few pages ago.


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

MrDisco99 said:


> That didn't answer my question. He doesn't do any kind of comparison or show any actual difference. He's just regurgitating what Strapcode told him.
> 
> I'm asking if anyone who owns both has actually done a comparison. Are the stock end links different?
> 
> My skepticism comes from the fact that they have the same case number.


I think Strapcode was covering up for a mistake on their end. Regardless, my Angus-J end links for the 033 also fit my 035. It's an ever so slightly different fit, but it does fit.

Angus-J is a bit obnoxious on a SARB but it looks way better than that NATO strap above, which made me throw up in my mouth a little bit.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Dan T. said:


> I think Strapcode was covering up for a mistake on their end. Regardless, my Angus-J end links for the 033 also fit my 035. It's an ever so slightly different fit, but it does fit.


That's what I've suspected as well. I'm thinking the tolerances on springbar holes may be more than they accounted for. Thanks for the primary data points, guys.



Dan T. said:


> Angus-J is a bit obnoxious on a SARB but it looks way better than that NATO strap above, which made me throw up in my mouth a little bit.


Don't player hate.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

MrDisco99 said:


> That didn't answer my question. He doesn't do any kind of comparison or show any actual difference. He's just regurgitating what Strapcode told him.
> 
> I'm asking if anyone who owns both has actually done a comparison. Are the stock end links different?
> 
> My skepticism comes from the fact that they have the same case number.


Dude I'm just posting the source where I heard this. You don't have to come off as being rude and condescending like I'm a village idiot.

Why would strapcode sell two different bracelets for different colour versions of the watch if they were actually the same? I don't think they're as stupid as you're making them out to be. I highly doubt they'd go to the trouble of making separate end links if the issue was simply manufacturing variations.

I had a SARB033 and sold it over a year ago. I bought a SARB035 a few months after selling the 033 so I can't compare both together.

What would really confirm this is the Seiko part numbers. If they have the same bracelets they should use be the exact same part number. Does anyone know the Seiko part numbers for the bracelet ps for the SARB033 and SARB035?

I agree it sounds silly if they are different, but I've seen weird things like this before in the watch world.


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

MrDisco99 said:


> That didn't answer my question. He doesn't do any kind of comparison or show any actual difference. He's just regurgitating what Strapcode told him.
> 
> I'm asking if anyone who owns both has actually done a comparison. Are the stock end links different?
> 
> My skepticism comes from the fact that they have the same case number.


Sarb033: says 067

















Sarb035: says 077


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

mi6_ said:


> Dude I'm just posting the source where I heard this. You don't have to come off as being rude and condescending like I'm a village idiot.
> 
> Why would strapcode sell two different bracelets for different colour versions of the watch if they were actually the same? I don't think they're as stupid as you're making them out to be. I highly doubt they'd go to the trouble of making separate end links if the issue was simply manufacturing variations.
> 
> ...


No need to get defensive. I was just commenting on the video. I didn't address you.

Like Dan T. said, I think Strapcode may have been trying to cover up a mistake on their end. But I agree, let's see if someone can provide us the Seiko part numbers for the bracelets for each model. That would settle it for sure.


----------



## blackcutlass (Aug 8, 2018)

Dan T. said:


> I think Strapcode was covering up for a mistake on their end. Regardless, my Angus-J end links for the 033 also fit my 035. It's an ever so slightly different fit, but it does fit.
> 
> Angus-J is a bit obnoxious on a SARB but it looks way better than that NATO strap above, which made me throw up in my mouth a little bit.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


What are your thoughts about the Angus endlinks paired with an SKX Jubilee? I ask because I have the latter but I'm not in love with the SKX endlinks that I had to monkey with to get an approximate fit. And I'm not sure I love the look with the SKX Jubilee paired with the stock SARB endlinks...


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

blackcutlass said:


> What are your thoughts about the Angus endlinks paired with an SKX Jubilee? I ask because I have the latter but I'm not in love with the SKX endlinks that I had to monkey with to get an approximate fit. And I'm not sure I love the look with the SKX Jubilee paired with the stock SARB endlinks...


When you say "SKX Jubilee," do you mean the "Super-O"? Because I think one can buy both the Angus and the Super-O for the SKX... Not sure about that though.*

* I'm not a diver guy, and if I was, the SKX would be the last diver I would consider.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## blackcutlass (Aug 8, 2018)

Dan T. said:


> blackcutlass said:
> 
> 
> > What are your thoughts about the Angus endlinks paired with an SKX Jubilee? I ask because I have the latter but I'm not in love with the SKX endlinks that I had to monkey with to get an approximate fit. And I'm not sure I love the look with the SKX Jubilee paired with the stock SARB endlinks...
> ...


I mean the jubilee that comes with the SKX013. I have it on my SARB at the moment, but you have to fiddle with the endlinks for a decent (not perfect) fit. I'm looking for a better endlink option.


----------



## jazzy88 (Jun 17, 2019)

Has anyone replaced the display caseback for a flatter solid one? I would love to make the watch a bit thinner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Kr0n0kynysys said:


> Sarb033: says 067
> 
> View attachment 14484593
> 
> ...


So Marc at LIW and Strapcode are not so dumb after all MrDisco99! Clearly the spring bar positions on the end link are off by like a millimetre at least between the SARB033/035.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

mi6_ said:


> So Marc at LIW and Strapcode are not so dumb after all MrDisco99! Clearly the spring bar positions on the end link are off by like a millimetre at least between the SARB033/035.


Where does it say that?

Again, just because Strapcode came up with two different endlinks, doesn't mean the cases are different by design. Still waiting for evidence of that other than from Strapcode themselves, e.g. Seiko part numbers.


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

blackcutlass said:


> What are your thoughts about the Angus endlinks paired with an SKX Jubilee? I ask because I have the latter but I'm not in love with the SKX endlinks that I had to monkey with to get an approximate fit. And I'm not sure I love the look with the SKX Jubilee paired with the stock SARB endlinks...


I bought a skx013 with the Jubilee just for this reason.
I've seen good conversions, thought I'd give it a go... Some have gaps, & it looks silly to me, others look pretty clean.
With the SKX being discontinued, i decided against it, maybe keep the 013 as is or sell it.


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

mi6_ said:


> So Marc at LIW and Strapcode are not so dumb after all MrDisco99! Clearly the spring bar positions on the end link are off by like a millimetre at least between the SARB033/035.





MrDisco99 said:


> Where does it say that?
> 
> Again, just because Strapcode came up with two different endlinks, doesn't mean the cases are different by design. Still waiting for evidence of that other than from Strapcode themselves, e.g. Seiko part numbers.


I tried my polished 3d Oyster from strapcode 033 bracelet on my 035, & the endlinks seem to rotate forward. They work fine on my 033, but strangely not on my 035...
Go figure...


----------



## roseskunk (Jul 20, 2008)

This is great, thanks! My Sarb 035 is on its way from a forum member! Can't wait! Now, the search for a good brown band!


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

MrDisco99 said:


> Where does it say that?
> 
> Again, just because Strapcode came up with two different endlinks, doesn't mean the cases are different by design. Still waiting for evidence of that other than from Strapcode themselves, e.g. Seiko part numbers.


Uh yeah it does. Why would they make two separate end links for the same watch? You can tell by looking at the springbar holes on the bracelets' end links that the drilled lugs are in different positions. Geese accept some evidence for once. I'm not trying to prove the existence of God or anything here.... You must be a climate change denier too!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

mi6_ said:


> Uh yeah it does. Why would they make two separate end links for the same watch? You can tell by looking at the springbar holes on the bracelets' end links that the drilled lugs are in different positions. Geese accept some evidence for once. I'm not trying to prove the existence of God or anything here.... You must be a climate change denier too!


Can we not with the personal attacks?

Also can someone get us part numbers for the 033 and 035 bracelets so we can properly end this?


----------



## poorwatchfan (May 2, 2015)

Wow those are some great pics! I really regret getting the black face one!


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

poorwatchfan said:


> Wow those are some great pics! I really regret getting the black face one!


Yeah, I don't regret getting the dark dial... but the more I look at this thread, the more I want to add a light dial to the collection.


----------



## dg8dg7 (Jul 28, 2019)

MrDisco99 said:


> Yeah, I don't regret getting the dark dial... but the more I look at this thread, the more I want to add a light dial to the collection.


Yeah... Had both..... Sold the black dial. The cream dial is just so versatile.

Sent from my LG-H933 using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

MrDisco99 said:


> Yeah, I don't regret getting the dark dial... but the more I look at this thread, the more I want to add a light dial to the collection.


It's been settled already dude. Strapcode is not some Mickey Mouse operation. If you're so concerned with it buy the SARB033 and SARB035 and swap the bracelets yourself to see they don't work.

Or better yet get off your high horse and call Seiko USA yourself to get the part numbers.


----------



## blackcutlass (Aug 8, 2018)

Anyone ever try one of the Jubilees from Esslinger on their Sarb?


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Kr0n0kynysys said:


> I tried my polished 3d Oyster from strapcode 033 bracelet on my 035, & the endlinks seem to rotate forward. They work fine on my 033, but strangely not on my 035...
> Go figure...


I just realized something...

How old are your 033 and 035? Do they have the same case code (on the back)?

I ask because I happened to look at the back of my SARB033 and noticed the code is 6R15-00C1. However, I could've sworn I'd seen pictures of older SARB033/035 with the code 6R15-00C0.

I suspect the case code would have incremented by 1 with the 6R15C revision. One of the case mounting tabs on the movement was moved so the case would necessarily have been updated.

Actually to be more precise, the C revision was a switch movement which had the option to mount the tab either way. So the case update would have come any time between the C revision (2011 I think?) and the current D revision (2016/17ish?), which only has the option for the new mounting tab location.

If the case was updated for the movement revision, it's possible the springbar holes may have moved as well. If that's true, then that could explain the need for two different end links. Only the difference would be dependent on age rather than model number, since both the 033 and 035 have been in production long enough to have used both the old and new cases.

I wonder if we have enough data points among us to confirm or disprove this theory.

EDIT: I just did a Google image search and sure enough the 6R15D's all use the 00C1 case code while the C and older movements are in the 00C0 case. I did see one C movement in a 00C1 case (with the serial blurred out) so the case change happened before the D revision but after 2015. I can't tell from the pictures if the endlinks are different or moved though.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Team 033 all the way.



















I'm just not a light dial guy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roseskunk (Jul 20, 2008)

My SARB035 arrived today, bought it off the forums from a nice guy WuS'er. It's brand new and looks great! I bought the white dial because I prefer black dial watches... yeah, makes no sense. But I have more black dial watches and thought a white dial would be a good change of pace. I wasn't wrong. The color is a warm-white, sort of creme color. Definitely not yellow. It'll look great with a brown strap. I was worried about the bracelet but honestly, think it looks fine. Sure, there's a gap at the tail of the clasp but I hardly notice it. Could it be more substantial? I guess, and if I can find a used Strapcode, I might try one. But for now, it's dandy. Vintage Rolex bracelets are hardly anything to write home about, and this watch costs about 1/15th what a vintage Datejust would. I have an 8" wrist and the watch was sized perfectly out of the box. I think the size of the case is fine also, it's sort of like my Hammy Mechanical, small and inobtrusive, but a watch a fellow enthusiast might comment on. The Hardlex case back is sort of silly, and I'd prefer a solid one, especially if it could shave a millimeter off the thickness. But no matter.

Bottom line, it's a keeper! The only problem now is that i sorta want a GS...


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

roseskunk said:


> My SARB035 arrived today, bought it off the forums from a nice guy WuS'er. It's brand new and looks great! I bought the white dial because I prefer black dial watches... yeah, makes no sense. But I have more black dial watches and thought a white dial would be a good change of pace. I wasn't wrong. The color is a warm-white, sort of creme color. Definitely not yellow. It'll look great with a brown strap. I was worried about the bracelet but honestly, think it looks fine. Sure, there's a gap at the tail of the clasp but I hardly notice it. Could it be more substantial? I guess, and if I can find a used Strapcode, I might try one. But for now, it's dandy. Vintage Rolex bracelets are hardly anything to write home about, and this watch costs about 1/15th what a vintage Datejust would. I have an 8" wrist and the watch was sized perfectly out of the box. I think the size of the case is fine also, it's sort of like my Hammy Mechanical, small and inobtrusive, but a watch a fellow enthusiast might comment on. The Hardlex case back is sort of silly, and I'd prefer a solid one, especially if it could shave a millimeter off the thickness. But no matter.
> 
> Bottom line, it's a keeper! The only problem now is that i sorta want a GS...
> 
> View attachment 14496955


Yes my 035 made me want a gs. I got a custom made vintage leather strap to upgrade it nicely.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

roseskunk said:


> My SARB035 arrived today, bought it off the forums from a nice guy WuS'er. It's brand new and looks great! I bought the white dial because I prefer black dial watches... yeah, makes no sense. But I have more black dial watches and thought a white dial would be a good change of pace. I wasn't wrong. The color is a warm-white, sort of creme color. Definitely not yellow. It'll look great with a brown strap. I was worried about the bracelet but honestly, think it looks fine. Sure, there's a gap at the tail of the clasp but I hardly notice it. Could it be more substantial? I guess, and if I can find a used Strapcode, I might try one. But for now, it's dandy. Vintage Rolex bracelets are hardly anything to write home about, and this watch costs about 1/15th what a vintage Datejust would. I have an 8" wrist and the watch was sized perfectly out of the box. I think the size of the case is fine also, it's sort of like my Hammy Mechanical, small and inobtrusive, but a watch a fellow enthusiast might comment on. The Hardlex case back is sort of silly, and I'd prefer a solid one, especially if it could shave a millimeter off the thickness. But no matter.
> 
> Bottom line, it's a keeper! The only problem now is that i sorta want a GS...
> 
> View attachment 14496955


I am enjoy my both sarb whole grail GS far from reach









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Red light pic. I need to get the crystaltimes AR crystal. Pic would have been much better.


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

92gli said:


> Red light pic. I need to get the crystaltimes AR crystal. Pic would have been much better.
> View attachment 14524845


Just get a clear AR coating. But I heard the result for AR not so good. Maybe someone can pointed out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

I realize this is more a show-off and buying advice forum than service/issues related forum but seeing as its about my SARB035 I'll ask here anyway: My watch started exhibiting a strange behavior over the past several months where, despite being worn daily, every once in a while I'll look down at the watch will have stopped running. I chalked this up to perhaps inadvertently the crown accidentally getting pulled out, but after noticing it again this weekend I'm thinking that the watch is no longer winding itself while being worn. I hand wound it on Saturday and left it overnight and then wore it yesterday and it seems to be keeping accurate time. Has anyone else has this experience with their SARB or another Seiko with the 6R15?


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

ean10775 said:


> I realize this is more a show-off and buying advice forum than service/issues related forum but seeing as its about my SARB035 I'll ask here anyway: My watch started exhibiting a strange behavior over the past several months where, despite being worn daily, every once in a while I'll look down at the watch will have stopped running. I chalked this up to perhaps inadvertently the crown accidentally getting pulled out, but after noticing it again this weekend I'm thinking that the watch is no longer winding itself while being worn. I hand wound it on Saturday and left it overnight and then wore it yesterday and it seems to be keeping accurate time. Has anyone else has this experience with their SARB or another Seiko with the 6R15?


Does it start running again when you wind it manually?

If so then I agree, it sounds like the automatic winding is not working right. You should be able to see most of the auto winding parts through the case back. When the rotor turns, you should see the pawl lever wheel turning with it and should see and hear the magic lever system turning the next wheel. If you turn the rotor a whole bunch you should eventually see the screw on top of the mainspring ratchet wheel turning as well.


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

MrDisco99 said:


> Does it start running again when you wind it manually?
> 
> If so then I agree, it sounds like the automatic winding is not working right. You should be able to see most of the auto winding parts through the case back. When the rotor turns, you should see the pawl lever wheel turning with it and should see and hear the magic lever system turning the next wheel. If you turn the rotor a whole bunch you should eventually see the screw on top of the mainspring ratchet wheel turning as well.


Yes it starts running when manually wound. I'll have to take a closer look at the rotor with a magnifying glass when I get home to see if anything is moving with it. I doesn't sound like it though - there is no whirring or weighted feel to the rotor, though admittedly I never paid attention to how much noise it made before (it wasn't noticeable like the watches I have with Miyota movements in them).


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## wilson2 (Apr 14, 2018)

hello,
i would like to help to end with the different bracelets for 033 and 035.
i had both:

the 035 has a 6R15C movement and 00C1 case.
the 033 has a 6R15D and the same 00C1 case.

And both bracelets have the same part number : D385-Z.C


----------



## wilson2 (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

wilson2 said:


> hello,
> i would like to help to end with the different bracelets for 033 and 035.
> i had both:
> 
> ...


Thanks! Did you check to see if the end links were interchangeable? Do both bracelets fit both cases?

Does anyone have a 00C0 and 00C1 case for comparison?


----------



## wilson2 (Apr 14, 2018)

yes the end links are interchangeable.

And i tried 033 bracelet on 035 case it does fit!


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

MrDisco99 said:


> Thanks! Did you check to see if the end links were interchangeable? Do both bracelets fit both cases?
> 
> Does anyone have a 00C0 and 00C1 case for comparison?


You must be into something. There has to be a difference for the 00C0 case to change to an 00C1 case. They must have merged the SARB033 and SARB035 case into the same 00C1 case at some point. Some past SARB models were available on a leather strap? Maybe this is where the two different cases came from? Still seems silly or really bizarre that Seiko would ever have had 2 different cases for what was the exact same watch minus the date wheel, dial and chapter ring.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

mi6_ said:


> You must be into something. There has to be a difference for the 00C0 case to change to an 00C1 case. They must have merged the SARB033 and SARB035 case into the same 00C1 case at some point. Some past SARB models were available on a leather strap? Maybe this is where the two different cases came from? Still seems silly or really bizarre that Seiko would ever have had 2 different cases for what was the exact same watch minus the date wheel, dial and chapter ring.


I posted about this a couple pages ago. Both the SARB033 and 035 used the C0 case until around 2015 or so when they both switched to the C1 case. The one difference I know about is a change to the location of the movement mounting brackets. The 6R15C movement can be used with either case while the D movement only fits the new case.

I suspect another difference between those cases may be the location of the springbar holes, which would explain why Strapcode needed to make two different endlinks. Just looking for someone who may be able to prove it true or false.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eagle Scout (Jul 25, 2017)

New strap day for the 035


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

OK this has finally annoyed me enough to ask about it here...

My stock bracelet clasp opens with only one button press. It's like the latch behind the other button is not catching or something.

Does anyone else's do this? Any suggestions on how to fix it? I actually like the stock bracelet and clasp apart from this problem.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

On many push button clasps, when one side is pressed the tension on the other side releases too. Because there's only one spring. Probably not a problem.


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

w``


----------



## roseskunk (Jul 20, 2008)

Put this on this morning after having worn my new to me Sumo for the past several days. what a great, understated watch!


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

I almost never wear this watch anymore and every time I do put it on I'm reminded of how this would be a perfect only watch.


----------



## OMEGAFORCE (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## Artblue2004 (May 19, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stoo14 (Oct 18, 2014)

So my brand new sarb 035 (that was +2 seconds a day for 6 weeks) suddenly started losing 5-10 mins per hour. No drops. No bumps. Japan only warranty so having to pay for a repair. Anyone else experienced similar?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kr0n0kynysys (Nov 12, 2018)

stoo14 said:


> So my brand new sarb 035 (that was +2 seconds a day for 6 weeks) suddenly started losing 5-10 mins per hour. No drops. No bumps. Japan only warranty so having to pay for a repair. Anyone else experienced similar?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't had to deal with this incident personally(knocking on wood), but I've heard this issue with the 6r15 is not common, but it has happened.
I own a few watches with the 6r15, I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

stoo14 said:


> So my brand new sarb 035 (that was +2 seconds a day for 6 weeks) suddenly started losing 5-10 mins per hour. No drops. No bumps. Japan only warranty so having to pay for a repair. Anyone else experienced similar?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you try to demagnetize it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

stoo14 said:


> So my brand new sarb 035 (that was +2 seconds a day for 6 weeks) suddenly started losing 5-10 mins per hour. No drops. No bumps. Japan only warranty so having to pay for a repair. Anyone else experienced similar?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've never had one act that bad, but I have a pretty good history of 6R15s going wonky on me losing a lot of time after a few months. My SARB so far has bucked this trend.


----------



## stoo14 (Oct 18, 2014)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Did you try to demagnetize it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I did. Didn't work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abeyk (Mar 24, 2018)

OMEGAFORCE said:


> View attachment 14572311
> View attachment 14572313


I feel you almost have to wear these with a leather strap vs the bracelet. Really makes the dial pop


----------



## johnxkrn (Sep 23, 2019)

Just bought a SARB035 from a WUS forum member and waiting for the watch.

I've watched some reviews on youtube and does SARB035 have diashield treatment on the case or something?


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

No diashield coating on either the SARB033 OR SARB035. The larger SARX033 and SARX035 have the diashield coating.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Artblue2004 (May 19, 2019)

Black on black










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abeyk (Mar 24, 2018)

fallingtitan said:


> Yes my 035 made me want a gs. I got a custom made vintage leather strap to upgrade it nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is perfect! Could you share where you got it from?


----------



## fallingtitan (Mar 19, 2018)

abeyk said:


> That is perfect! Could you share where you got it from?


Finwatchstraps custom made hand made in Finland

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

It's finally sleeves and layers weather where I live. The SARB has been coming out more lately.


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

sernsin said:


>


That bracelet works really well! What is it from?


----------



## Artblue2004 (May 19, 2019)

Again today...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9999 (Dec 16, 2018)

Can anyone do a legit check on this Sarb?


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Looks authentic to me. It’s a few years old (6R15C movement vs newer 6R15D). Chapter ring is maybe slightly out of alignment at the 12 o’clock position.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Looks legit to me


----------



## fx2243 (Jun 12, 2017)

Serial number gives it as November 2006 or 2016 and I don't think they were available until 2008.
It also has the 6R15C movement so it's a safe bet it's a 2016 and genuine.

My 033 is a 7D serial (December 2017) and has the 6R15D so the changeover happened sometime in 2017.

What makes you suspect otherwise?


----------



## 9999 (Dec 16, 2018)

I saw it being listed for $300 it seemed too good to be true


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

jamaha said:


> That bracelet works really well! What is it from?


From a pre sarb scvs003 stock bracelet









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Got this cheap jubilee bracelet from eBay and after a bit of adjustments, I got it to fit









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Artblue2004 (May 19, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sagar.tolaney (Jan 22, 2019)

Like the SARB035 but I love my SARB037 the most


----------



## sernsin (Oct 16, 2008)

Passed this piece to a friend who enjoy it more than me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Damn... I hope it was worth it. Those are pretty hard to come by now.


----------



## stoo14 (Oct 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

WatchGecko traditional leather is one of the few leather straps I’ve managed to keep this on for long enough to wear.


----------



## MSugarman (Jan 11, 2019)

A while back I got it in my head that I wanted a simple 3-handed watch, under 40mm that had the classic feeling of a DateJust, Oyster Perpetual, RailMaster or AquaTerra. Something that could be a strap monster yet a value. I didn't want to dish out thousands of $$$ for a new toy. I remember seeing Seikos on the wrist of people during my morning commute and thinking DJ wanna-be's but they really do look good. Alas I was late to the SARB game. Found one new on Ebay, straight from Japan and here it is.
I have to say, I am smitten. This is totally different than most of my collection which tend to be tool watches but at 38mm, and all the different polished and brushed surfaces, Its a real pleasure to wer. As soon as I got it, I took it off the bracelet slapped on this ColaReb brown suede strap and have been loving it. So simple, so pure & great value.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

So is it fair to say Seiko does not make another under 40mm automatic watch of this style with a bracelet under $1k let alone $500? I know the SARX line is nicer, but size is borderline. I had the SARX033 and have thought of picking another up eventually, but is there another better option? I’ve gotten so hooked on G-Shocks for rough work that I’m back in a sport watch mood otherwise. My SARB has seen more wrist time than ever.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

There's the recent SARY147/149 "Zen Garden" releases if you can find them for a decent price... 38mm but with 4R35 movements:


----------



## elnino (May 4, 2019)

Can anyone suggest good leather strap for sarb035 please?.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

elnino said:


> Can anyone suggest good leather strap for sarb035 please?.


All of them?

I don't think I've ever seen that watch on a strap that didn't work.


----------



## shmilda (Dec 20, 2018)

MrDisco99 said:


> There's the recent SARY147/149 "Zen Garden" releases if you can find them for a decent price... 38mm but with 4R35 movements:
> 
> View attachment 14680097
> 
> ...


Ooohhhh if my Sarb035 wasn't in the mail, that would be very tempting.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MSugarman (Jan 11, 2019)

elnino said:


> Can anyone suggest good leather strap for sarb035 please?.


 it's a strap monster. Anything seems to look good on it. Here's my list though

HOLBBENS 
https://holbensfinewatchbands.com/

COLAREB ITALIAN STRAPS 
https://www.colareb.it/en/

STRAPSENSE - website dedicated to strap reviews http://strapsense.com/

SNPR LEATHER WORKS & CUSTOM WATCH STRAPS
https://snprstrap.com/

SOROKIN WATCH STRAPS https://www.etsy.com/shop/SorokinWatchStraps?ref=simple-shop-header- name&listing_id=715067187&ga_search_query=watch%20straps%2020mm

Gunny Straps
https://gunny-store.com/gv

Man Cave Leather
https://www.mancaveleather.com/

Those Watch Guys - sells used watches and bands
https://www.thosewatchguys.com/accessories/darkcognac

Delugs from Singapore
https://delugs.com

FinWatchStraps , handmade in Finland
https://www.finwatchstraps.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MSugarman (Jan 11, 2019)

MrDisco99 said:


> There's the recent SARY147/149 "Zen Garden" releases if you can find them for a decent price... 38mm but with 4R35 movements:


Nothing has the same lines & pleasing chamfers as a SARB though. That's why I find it so attractive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miggy8822 (Jan 4, 2019)

Hi Guys 

apologies if this has been asked many times before. but i want to see the general consensus of the value of the watch at this point in time after discontinuation. 

i have a chance to get both for around 425$ each. would you say "pull the trigger?" or do you think there are more options to consider at that price point?  

looking forward to hearing from you guys


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

They're both cheaper on Amazon right now.


----------



## miggy8822 (Jan 4, 2019)

thanks for the tip. but the thing with amazon is there is sales tax on top of it. this is since i would be shipping it to either canada or the philippines 

i can get it for 425 net, all tax included.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> thanks for the tip. but the thing with amazon is there is sales tax on top of it. this is since i would be shipping it to either canada or the philippines
> 
> i can get it for 425 net, all tax included.


Amazon.ca has them too. You'd pay less with PST/GST applied than if you order it from outside of Canada and get dinged for duties by Canada Customs. It's $20 fee plus about 15% of the watches value to import. Plus you get a Seiko Canada 3 year warranty. If you buy it overseas you might get a 1 year Seiko Japan warranty if anything at all.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Oh I bought them again this morning b-)


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Strange!
It is not my first time having 035. As far as I could recall, my previous two 035 (already sold) have *matte* cream dial. Yes, matte, I mean completely matte.
But the one I bought today has a cream dial with little sunburst! I did not notice it when I bought it.

I tried to capture it in this pic:









The shop from which I purchased this 035 is very reliable and has good reputation. I made several purchases from them before. Nothing of this 035 will make me question its authenticity. Everything is just as good as my other Seiko watches. 
This 035 was made in August 2018.

When did Seiko change the 035 dial? Am I the only one here getting a 035 with a sunburst dial?
I don't mind not to have a matte cream dial. Indeed I quite love this sunburst one!


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Take a few more pics of that dial please. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Rosenbloom said:


> Strange!
> It is not my first time having 035. As far as I could recall, my previous two 035 (already sold) have *matte* cream dial. Yes, matte, I mean completely matte.
> But the one I bought today has a cream dial with little sunburst! I did not notice it when I bought it.
> 
> ...


So I sold mine last month and got seller's remorse right after. Ended up buying a new one from the same seller and noticed that too. The dial is more sunburst than matte now. I actually really like it, but it is definitely different.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> So I sold mine last month and got seller's remorse right after. Ended up buying a new one from the same seller and noticed that too. The dial is more sunburst than matte now. I actually really like it, but it is definitely different.


Thanks for your confirmation. I'm glad that I am not alone! :-!
I also love the new dial. It makes the watch more interesting! ;-)



aguila9 said:


> Take a few more pics of that dial please.


The sunburst is very, very subtle. Not easy to capture in pic (especially when I only have an iPhone camera). One may even not notice it at a quick look.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)




----------



## MSugarman (Jan 11, 2019)

Just hanging at the local coffee shops with my sarb








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

My two sarbs. One on croco strap, the other on lizard strap.


----------



## shmilda (Dec 20, 2018)

Debuting my SARB035 on a slow day in the office. The sun lights up the sunburst nicely.




















Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

Was the SARB035 always sunburst?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shmilda (Dec 20, 2018)

Not sure. Maybe it used to be even more subtle? Mine has an April 2019 serial number, fwiw. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Jale said:


> Was the SARB035 always sunburst?


I had two 035 before (sold already). They were not sunburst.


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

Hrmm so the newer ones have different dials is what I’m assuming. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

It is very strange Seiko changed the dial after announcing the discontinuation of the model, isn't it?
Would it be the last hype of SARB? Making this sunburst 035 more collectible? ;-)


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

Rosenbloom said:


> It is very strange Seiko changed the dial after announcing the discontinuation of the model, isn't it?
> Would it be the last hype of SARB? Making this sunburst 035 more collectible? ;-)


I think I like the non sunburst better 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

That's exactly what they would love to have us think. Start another collectors craze and get rid of any remaining stock at a premium . 

Sent from my ASUS_P00J using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

That would be quite a manipulation on watch lovers :-x


----------



## MSugarman (Jan 11, 2019)

Is it really a sunburst or just a reflection/refraction of light from the non-AR crystal. This is what a sunburst dial looks like.
















My sarb doesn't come close- even in bright light


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

MSugarman said:


> Is it really a sunburst or just a reflection/refraction of light from the non-AR crystal.
> My sarb doesn't come close- even in bright light


Your question made me check again. I can confirm it is NOT a reflection/refraction of light from the non-AR crystal.
Yet the sunburst is subtle. Perhaps because of the light cream color of the dial, it's not as obvious as that shown on the dark color faces in your two pics.
Cheers


----------



## elnino (May 4, 2019)

May I know where did you buy this strap?


----------



## shmilda (Dec 20, 2018)

elnino said:


> May I know where did you buy this strap?


Mine? It's from Strapsco. X9 in dark brown.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## JBowen (Nov 5, 2014)

shmilda said:


> Not sure. Maybe it used to be even more subtle? Mine has an August 2019 serial number, fwiw.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


How did you check your serial for date?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shmilda (Dec 20, 2018)

JBowen said:


> How did you check your serial for date?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For modern Seikos, the first digit of the serial number is the year and the second is the month. The serial number on mine starts 94 - so April 2019.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

shmilda said:


> For modern Seikos, the first digit of the serial number is the year and the second is the month. The serial number on mine starts 94 - so April 2019.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


It could be 2009 instead. What's the last alphabet of the movement on case back? 6r15x

Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## shmilda (Dec 20, 2018)

ic3burn said:


> It could be 2009 instead. What's the last alphabet of the movement on case back? 6r15x
> 
> Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


6R15D

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## JBowen (Nov 5, 2014)

Forgive me if this has been discussed...

Is there a comparison anywhere on the “new” sunburst dial vs the old matte one? I definitely see a difference in the newer ones being sold


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

JBowen said:


> Forgive me if this has been discussed...
> Is there a comparison anywhere on the "new" sunburst dial vs the old matte one? I definitely see a difference in the newer ones being sold


I think I am the first one mentioning 035 change to sunburst dial here. Unfortunately I had already sold my old matte 035.
Let's see if any matte 035 lover here will go and get the new sunburst too and make a side-by-side photo comparison. ;-)


----------



## johnxkrn (Sep 23, 2019)

Any recommendation for leather clasp strap for around 30 or under for sarb035?


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

If you mean a leather strap with a deployant clasp you'll probably do better simply finding a strap you like then buying the corresponding size deployant clasp from Amazon or eBay.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I use this on most of my leather straps.

iStrap Watch depoloyment Clasp Stainless Steel Buckle Fasten Gold Black Silver Rose Gold Watchband Clasp Color & Width (10mm,12mm,14mm,16mm,18mm,20mm 22mm) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QBU3NKW/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_uy1eEbBCP2S8N

Cheap and relatively comfortable (none of the affordable deployant clasps I've tried are all that comfortable but some are worse than others with sharp spots).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzy88 (Jun 17, 2019)

Saw these two posts in a row on reddit this morning and it turned out it was the same seller so I lined them up again for this thread.

Seeing the Sarb035 and KS4500 back to back really shows the heritage of these glorious watches.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

Palmettoman said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great on that strap--where's it from?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

looks like the strap from the new Alpinist


----------



## Artblue2004 (May 19, 2019)

I'm a big fan of this French made strap from Dan Henry.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

yellowbear said:


> Looks great on that strap--where's it from?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thank you. Martu Straps


----------



## ginger_ale (Jan 9, 2020)

Been a lurker in this forum but I just joined to let you guys know that the SARB033/035 is around $350 right now on Amazon (sold by Amazon).. I don't need it but I bought the SARB035 and I'll think about it later


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Palmettoman said:


> Thank you. Martu Straps


I love the soft leathers martu uses. Not the most durable in my experience, but oh so comfortable and great vintage looks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## williamt1688 (Aug 21, 2012)

Brushed Kirkstead


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

williamt1688 said:


> Brushed Kirkstead


It looks good! I was actually looking into this. Wasn't sure how it would look. How do you like it? Also can you post some more pics please?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## williamt1688 (Aug 21, 2012)

I like the look but still feel it lacks the premium quality of a well built stainless jubilee steel strap. Despite getting some positive comments from people thinking its day-date, I'm happy with the slight upgrade over the stock strap.









Sent from my SM-G9700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

On a nato this afternoon...so versatile.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

williamt1688 said:


> I like the look but still feel it lacks the premium quality of a well built stainless jubilee steel strap. Despite getting some positive comments from people thinking its day-date, I'm happy with the slight upgrade over the stock strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think I'm going to have to get this bracelet. Still not sure if I want middle polished or not.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## williamt1688 (Aug 21, 2012)

Jale said:


> Think I'm going to have to get this bracelet. Still not sure if I want middle polished or not.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brushed is more subtle imo. Furthermore the end-links from the original strap are required to use the Kirkstead are brushed too.

Sent from my SM-G9700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Budgerigar (Jan 8, 2020)

Hi everybody. This is my first post on this site. I'm quite new to mechanical watches. I started about 3 months ago with an Orient 3 Star, followed by a couple of Seiko 5s and an Orient Ray (all from Amazon UK). I've done loads of research on mechanical watches and learned a lot in a short time. So when heard about the SARB and how revered it seems to be, I decided I had to have one, especially in the knowledge it had been discontinued. So I saved up and shopped around. It was available on Amazon UK for £525, but I eventually bought one (SARB035) from Amazon Japan for £296 (US $386) including shipping and 20% import tax. It was delivered yesterday (took 1 week from Japan to UK). I'm now a very proud owner. It is perfect. It is everything I expected. I love it. 
The thing that surprised me is the date of manufacture. The ID number stamped on the back begins with 97, indicating it was produced in July 2019. It strikes me as odd that it was still being made over a year after being announced as discontinued. This begs the question - when will production come to an end?


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

ginger_ale said:


> Been a lurker in this forum but I just joined to let you guys know that the SARB033/035 is around $350 right now on Amazon (sold by Amazon).. I don't need it but I bought the SARB035 and I'll think about it later


I made my purchase 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Budgerigar said:


> Hi everybody. This is my first post on this site. I'm quite new to mechanical watches. I started about 3 months ago with an Orient 3 Star, followed by a couple of Seiko 5s and an Orient Ray (all from Amazon UK). I've done loads of research on mechanical watches and learned a lot in a short time. So when heard about the SARB and how revered it seems to be, I decided I had to have one, especially in the knowledge it had been discontinued. So I saved up and shopped around. It was available on Amazon UK for £525, but I eventually bought one (SARB035) from Amazon Japan for £296 (US $386) including shipping and 20% import tax. It was delivered yesterday (took 1 week from Japan to UK). I'm now a very proud owner. It is perfect. It is everything I expected. I love it.
> The thing that surprised me is the date of manufacture. The ID number stamped on the back begins with 97, indicating it was produced in July 2019. It strikes me as odd that it was still being made over a year after being announced as discontinued. This begs the question - when will production come to an end?


Considering how easily you can get these new almost two years later, I'm not entirely convinced the stories of it being discontinued were accurate. These announcements never come from Seiko. It's always from resellers who may have their own agenda.

I suspect any day now supply will dry up. It could be tomorrow or it could be in 5 years. Only Seiko knows for sure and they aren't talking.


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

33 today on dark green nato









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

I have done the dirty deed... I have been eyeing this watch for 2 years and finally pulled the trigger from the recent price drop. I'm in love and this is a keeper for life.



















The bracelet definitely isn't the greatest but it's definitely not the worst either. It is what I expected for what I paid. I will try the kirkstead bracelet, haven't decided whether to get the polished middle or not. I do also want to check out the strap code angus jubilee but I hear it is WAY too thick and overwhelms this watch. We shall see... a fun journey begins!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Jale, Congratulations! 
My 035 says Hi!


----------



## Farbey80 (Oct 23, 2019)

damn these are really nice... whats considered a good price on one of these? i've seen everything from like $380 to $500. anything under 4 is probably a decent deal, right?


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

Farbey80 said:


> damn these are really nice... whats considered a good price on one of these? i've seen everything from like $380 to $500. anything under 4 is probably a decent deal, right?


These days, $350-$400 would be a good standard price but seeing it in hand.. I would be willing to pay a maximum of $500. Obviously it was cheaper when these were in stock, but inflation and blah blah.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

love this watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

My SARB 035 has developed an issue over the past 6 months or so in that it intermittently stops or loses significant time (e.g. hours) when being worn on wrist regardless of whether or not it is fully wound when put on. However, I've tested it and the watch seems to keep time accurately when stationary (I've tested it crown up, crown down, face up and face down). Has anyone else experienced something similar with this watch/movement or perhaps another watch? Any ideas as to what could be the issue?


----------



## ginger_ale (Jan 9, 2020)

Jale said:


> I made my purchase
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It actually came down even cheaper the next day for a few hours.. $330 for the sarb035 and $320 for the sarb033. Yes, almost retail! I was thinking of getting the sarb033 too but I decided to hold off since my wife's birthday is coming up.. But I bought the sarb035 when it hit $350 and when I saw it lower, Amazon suggested to buy it again and return the expensive one since they no longer price match (kinda stupid imho). At least I get to choose which one is more polished than the other.. As a side note, not happy with Amazon shipping them in an envelope. My crest whitestrips has better packaging than these... smh. But looks like they are still making them as the one I got was made 05/19... can't be 2009 because of the 6R15 'D' changes. Either way, definitely worth it for this price.


----------



## kerobert (Jun 2, 2013)

Love this thing!









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

ginger_ale said:


> It actually came down even cheaper the next day for a few hours.. $330 for the sarb035 and $320 for the sarb033. Yes, almost retail! I was thinking of getting the sarb033 too but I decided to hold off since my wife's birthday is coming up.. But I bought the sarb035 when it hit $350 and when I saw it lower, Amazon suggested to buy it again and return the expensive one since they no longer price match (kinda stupid imho). At least I get to choose which one is more polished than the other.. As a side note, not happy with Amazon shipping them in an envelope. My crest whitestrips has better packaging than these... smh. But looks like they are still making them as the one I got was made 05/19... can't be 2009 because of the 6R15 'D' changes. Either way, definitely worth it for this price.


I noticed the price drop as well. I called amazon, they said no more price match... so they gave me a $20 gift card 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

Love how in the sunlight or even indoor lights the lume pops out... am I crazy for wanting the SARB033 now? Are there any watches that have 100WR, applied indices and lume that compete with these watches?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Jale said:


> Love how in the sunlight or even indoor lights the lume pops out... am I crazy for wanting the SARB033 now? ...


Yes, you should. Why not? ;-)


----------



## ginger_ale (Jan 9, 2020)

Jale said:


> I noticed the price drop as well. I called amazon, they said no more price match... so they gave me a $20 gift card


Nice! But I'm glad I got two because one is not as polished as the other.. One has a small gap between the crown and the case, and the bracelet clasp was better on one of them. At least, I get to choose


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Got the 035 inbound from Amazon yesterday for $332 incl. shipping, thanks to some credits leftover from the holidays. Hope to have it on the wrist Monday, if the predicted weekend snow storm doesn’t gum up the works.


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

yankeexpress said:


> Got the 035 inbound from Amazon yesterday for $332 incl. shipping, thanks to some credits leftover from the holidays. Hope to have it on the wrist Monday, if the predicted weekend snow storm doesn't gum up the works.


Congrats! Let us know what you think about it! I'm wearing mine this morning. 









I'm receiving the president style bracelet tonight because I can't get a real good fit with the stock bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jazzy88 (Jun 17, 2019)

If there was an app that measure how many times we look at our watches, Friday would definitely garner the most impressions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

gshock626 said:


>


Looks amazing on that strap, who's the maker? Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

OkiFrog said:


> Looks amazing on that strap, who's the maker? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's a Fluco suede strap in dark gray that I ordered from Holben's Fine Watch Straps.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

Finally took mine off the Jubilee for the winter. Today on a textured taupe strap from WatchGecko

Untitled by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpark92808 (Oct 16, 2012)

Peak-a-boo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Happy (Jan 29, 2019)

gshock626 said:


>


That strap is perfect, really nice, thank you very much for sharing the photo.


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

If the SARX or GS spring drive had lume... I would jump all over it. Why get rid of it?!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

I've been thinking to put SKX013 Jubilee bracelet on my 035 for quite a while. I had even bought fat spring bars with ordinary smaller tips. The bracelet should be perfectly fit in size. But I still can't make up my mind.


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

Once I put a jubilee on my SARB035 my other 20mm straps just sat in a drawer. The SARBS really sing on a jubilee - its the added polish of the centerlinks that elevate it over the stock oyster-style bracelet. Plus, jubilee bracelets are just more comfortable if you ask me. I have recently been trying some straps seeing as these are such versatile watches, but I'm sure it won't be long until mine goes back.


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

Rosenbloom said:


> I've been thinking to put SKX013 Jubilee bracelet on my 035 for quite a while. I had even bought fat spring bars with ordinary smaller tips. The bracelet should be perfectly fit in size. But I still can't make up my mind.
> 
> View attachment 14816969
> 
> ...


It depends on your style? I find jubilee or president too blingy and loud, but if you're into that.. go for it. I like all brushed bracelet for me personally. It draws less attention. I'm saying this because mine is on a president bracelet to try it out... but will move back to the brushed bracelet after some use.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I think my rank ordering for SARB accompaniments would probably go:

president > leather > sail cloth > GS (Speedmaster)-style > perlon > oyster > jubilee > all else

But I like everything specified. One of the reasons the SARB is so great: it's a strap/bracelet monster.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)




----------



## paintersly (Oct 22, 2019)

Does anyone know style the speedmaster/GS bracelets are called? Trying to locate one for my sarb035


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

paintersly said:


> Does anyone know style the speedmaster/GS bracelets are called? Trying to locate one for my sarb035


The one I picked up after it was referenced in this thread is the Geckota Ellipse and the separately sold curved end links, which require a little bit of bending oneself to get a flusher fit.

https://www.watchgecko.com/geckota-ellipse-solid-stainless-steel-watch-strap

https://www.watchgecko.com/curved-end-pieces-ellipse-link










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clovdyx (Jan 27, 2020)

Picked up an 033, arrived today. It looks and feels nice, but I think my wrists might be just a hair too big for it 

Any recommendations for a potential bracelet swap?


----------



## NTMG (Apr 3, 2019)

I have a 035 on the way. I hope I love it as much as my 33 year old date just.


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

Clovdyx said:


> Picked up an 033, arrived today. It looks and feels nice, but I think my wrists might be just a hair too big for it
> 
> Any recommendations for a potential bracelet swap?


https://www.uncleseiko.com/store/c38/SARB033/035.html

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clovdyx (Jan 27, 2020)

yellowbear said:


> uncleseiko.com/store/c38/SARB033%2F035.html
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thank you. I've seen them before, but I don't know anybody who has used them, so I wasn't sure if they were worth it.


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

Clovdyx said:


> Thank you. I've seen them before, but I don't know anybody who has used them, so I wasn't sure if they were worth it.


I haven't tried these particular models but I have his speedy beads of rice fitted on my Oris 65 and I'm very happy with it. His products are generally of good quality so if you like either style I'd say give it a go.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## E_PEV (Dec 9, 2014)

Clovdyx said:


> yellowbear said:
> 
> 
> > uncleseiko.com/store/c38/SARB033%2F035.html
> ...


I have the Jubilee and absolutely love it. End links are a perfect fit and it's crazy comfortable. It was worth it imo!


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

I have the president. The end links were a nightmare to install... design and size proportions were lovely. The feel is a little jangly compared to oem and strapcode. 

I will highlight that the end links were a nightmare to install... he even puts a warning in that of his website. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E_PEV (Dec 9, 2014)

Jale said:


> I have the president. The end links were a nightmare to install... design and size proportions were lovely. The feel is a little jangly compared to oem and strapcode.
> 
> I will highlight that the end links were a nightmare to install... he even puts a warning in that of his website.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I completely forgot how much effort it took to actually install the end links. I tried way too long to get them on with the supplied spring bars but they wouldn't collapse enough on both sides. Switched to the OEM spring bars and got it first try


----------



## paintersly (Oct 22, 2019)

I've considered the ellipse, but had heard negative things about it, especially the curved endlinks being cheap/not matching the finish of the bracelet. What's your experience with them?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

paintersly said:


> I've considered the ellipse, but had heard negative things about it, especially the curved endlinks being cheap/not matching the finish of the bracelet. What's your experience with them?


It's just ok for the price, IMO.

The curved end links are hollow, arguably call for some bending, and are awkwardly designed with respect to the polished portions.



















On the other hand, if you're not expecting too much in terms of closeup looks or overall feel, the bracelet does provide the look that comes with more premium Seiko and GS offerings.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NTMG (Apr 3, 2019)

I just received the 035 and it has June 2019 S#


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

My three sarbs, all on leather ;-)


----------



## paintersly (Oct 22, 2019)

Thanks for the pics! If I can't source any alternatives soon might just have to go with the ellipse.

On that note... anyone thinking of doing a fluted bezel mod?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## insidesomething (Jul 13, 2017)

035 day.


----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky (Aug 2, 2015)

New SARB035 just arrived...


----------



## thewire (Jul 14, 2013)

Navy Blue Canvas


----------



## thewire (Jul 14, 2013)

double post


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

If SARX or GS had lume.... I would be all over it. But this will do for now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artblue2004 (May 19, 2019)

Dressy line this morning. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Konliner (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## Trevelyan77 (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## jrippens (Jan 15, 2010)

On SunBurst Blue LuxNato from Luff Watch Straps. 最高!!


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Long time no post:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

*Uncle Seiko SARB033/035 President Bracelet initial impressions:*

I decided to try out the US SARB president bracelet after learning about it recently in this thread, as a replacement for my older Geckota Kirkstead bracelet that I used with the OEM end links.

Overall, it's not quite the Kirkstead-slayer I was hoping it would be, but it's a decent alternative option, with its own pros/cons profile.

*Things I like:*

-Solid links with a mix of brushed (outer links, underside of links) and polished finishings (middle links, link sides). While I generally prefer fully brushed, with the SARB, I think partially polished bracelets go very well with the mix of brushed and polished finishes on the case/bezel.

-Solid female end links with polished middle links. I didn't find them any more difficult to install than any other solid end links, despite reports to the contrary and US's inclusion of 20mm and 19mm spring bars to aid installation). Also, while I thought the "double" middle end links looked odd at first, upon closer inspection of the Rolex Day-Date's male president end links, a "double" element on the end links (whether in the middle or two the sides) appears to be inevitable given link length relative to lug length.

-Light (but not too light, 60 grams) and comfortable, tapering from 20mm to 16mm. In addition to presidents being comfortable by their nature, the clasp has 7 micro adjustment holes so you can dial in a comfortable fit.

-The discreet US logo on the clasp safety, and the safety's lack of much vertical play (i.e., holds securely). The clasp is brushed on top and polished on the side, and most of its internals are polished. Also as an FYI, the safety and clasp were both difficult to open at first, but they appear to be loosening up by a desirable amount after a little usage.

*Things I dislike or feel "meh" about:*

-The links use a pin system. I forgot that my US SKX Super Oyster uses this system as well. For $79, I'd have appreciated an evolution to screws for easier resizing, and to avoid scratching the link sides with a pin pusher tool. Indeed, I found pressing the pins back in to be quite difficult, and it's not my first rodeo with resizing a pin-system bracelet.

-I initially thought the end links were "off" vertically relative to the lugs shape, but after taking a look at shots of the OEM bracelet and Strapcode offerings, it appears I just forgot about beveling at the top of the inside of the lugs.

-The pressure clasp feels cheap, isn't pleasant to open (have to "rip" it a bit), and adds a rattly sound to the bracelet. It's reportedly milled but feels stamped. It doesn't appear that you could swap in another clasp without some serious mod effort (see picture at the safety side). I mentioned to Larry that I had hoped for a better clasp for the price, as a suggestion for a v2 of the bracelet. He said he loved the vintage vibes of the current clasp. I don't think of the SARB as particularly vintage, but the point is, YMMV as to whether you enjoy the clasp.

-There was a minor QC issue on one of the end links I received; Larry agreed to send me a new end link without hesitation.

*The Geckota Kirkstead alternative:*

I'm happy enough with the US SARB president bracelet overall to stick with it for now.

The main alternative option of which I'm aware-the Geckota Kirkstead-presents its own mix of pros/cons.

The primary con is that the older and newer Slim versions require use of the mismatched brushed OEM end links if you otherwise want polished center links (the mismatch could be partially remedied via a polishing mod of the middle end links, but the oyster-style middle end links slight mismatch would remain).

However, the newer Slim version includes a fully brushed option, which is a great solution for those who'd prefer an all brushed look, which matches the finishing of the OEM end links.

While I won't go so far as to call the newer Slim version's clasp a con without having tried it in person (I had the original divers clasp version), I'm not feeling the slimmer, shorter, and two (only) micro adjusts aspects of it at first glance.


















































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBowen (Nov 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirNaTine23 (Jun 2, 2017)

So damn classy...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ko24 (Feb 27, 2020)

ck2k01 said:


> *Uncle Seiko SARB033/035 President Bracelet initial impressions:*
> 
> I decided to try out the US SARB president bracelet after learning about it recently in this thread, as a replacement for my older Geckota Kirkstead bracelet that I used with the OEM end links.
> 
> ...


Great review! I'm receiving mines hopefully next week. The bracelet the Sarb033 came with is kind of uncomfortable, so I'm glad the president is a big improvement!


----------



## jazzy88 (Jun 17, 2019)

Funnily enough I just bought a $5 clasp extender to go to 6 micro adjustments in an attempt to get the stock bracelet to fit. I think it may work. 

Edit: it worked. I may post a review this weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmukherjee18 (Sep 16, 2019)

A SARB day again...did not change the date though


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Alpinist has been renewed recently, hope to see the same for the SARB033.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

sblantipodi said:


> Alpinist has been renewed recently, hope to see the same for the SARB033.


they'd just Prospex it, lol


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

Happy Friday y'all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

gshock626 said:


>


Wonderful photo.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


> Wonderful photo.


Appreciate it!


----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

Going strong


----------



## Ko24 (Feb 27, 2020)

Received the president bracelet from uncle seiko for the seiko sarb033. Anyone know the easiest way to open the bracelet? There's no button to click like the original oyster. 

Also how do you adjust the watch for slightly better fitting?

I'm a watch noob and was wondering if anyone knew the answers to this? Thanks!


edit: managed to fix the issue. The bracelet feels much better


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Ko24 said:


> Received the president bracelet from uncle seiko for the seiko sarb033. Anyone know the easiest way to open the bracelet? There's no button to click like the original oyster.
> 
> Also how do you adjust the watch for slightly better fitting?
> 
> ...


Ya, I'm underwhelmed with the US president clasp, but Larry likes its retro vibe 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scofield8 (Feb 19, 2015)

Picked up both of these guys, with the price drop I could afford to replace the crystal with AR coating. However...i ended up getting the AT instead so they're both getting returned









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MexicanMike (Jun 29, 2019)

You are on to something here. The Same thing happened to me.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## TACK (Jan 5, 2013)

Completed the SARB trifecta today with the 035. The price is good on amazon right now, so I grabbed one. Mine had the "hardlex" tag, which freaked me out until I read about it being a common misprint.


----------



## TACK (Jan 5, 2013)

Completed the SARB trifecta today with the 035. The price is good on amazon right now, so I grabbed one. Mine had the "hardlex" tag, which freaked me out until I read about it being a common misprint.

View attachment 14996295


----------



## TACK (Jan 5, 2013)

Ugh, why did it post twice?


----------



## little_w (Jan 21, 2009)

SARB033 looks great on Jubilee style bracelet, too. ;-)


----------



## speeds (Nov 21, 2013)

My Jubilee SARB!


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Tried the Strapcode Jub on the 035 and it didn't "wow" me. Tried it on the 033 and "bingo". I think the 035 looks best on the factory oyster.

I should have taken a pic with it on the 035 but changed it out without thinking.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

These watches are as classic as a Datejust. Able to blend well with many different straps.


----------



## bonC (Jun 15, 2017)

I've been meaning to get a brown leather strap but never got around to it. Now with being at home all the time, I remember again and got it.

Like the pics I've seen here before, the dark brown white contrast is just gorgeous!


----------



## zc796 (Aug 30, 2016)

Is there a channel to know exactly how many of these are produced in total?


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

zc796 said:


> Is there a channel to know exactly how many of these are produced in total?


I don't think total production numbers are published for any Seiko models. Except the LEs of course.


----------



## McGinn1s (Apr 1, 2020)

Dear SARB033 AND SARB035 owners, 
Am contemplating which watch to buy as an all purpose watch. Which watch spends the most time on your wrist?


----------



## McGinn1s (Apr 1, 2020)

Dear SARB033 AND SARB035 owners, 
Am contemplating which watch to buy as an all purpose watch. Wish I could buy both but my budget just doesn't call for it at the moment. So I want to know, which watch spends the most time on your wrist?


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

McGinn1s said:


> Dear SARB033 AND SARB035 owners,
> Am contemplating which watch to buy as an all purpose watch. Wish I could buy both but my budget just doesn't call for it at the moment. So I want to know, which watch spends the most time on your wrist?


Much as I love my 035, it's the 033 that gets most wrist time (by a lot!).


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

McGinn1s said:


> Dear SARB033 AND SARB035 owners,
> Am contemplating which watch to buy as an all purpose watch. Wish I could buy both but my budget just doesn't call for it at the moment. So I want to know, which watch spends the most time on your wrist?


I have owned both the 033 and 035, but not at the same time. I bought the 033 first. I found its legibility was quite bad due to the dark dial, highly reflective hour markers and no AR coating on the crystal. Eventually sold it and bought an 035. The 035 has an off-white dial. It's legibility is way better in most lighting conditions than the 033. I also like how the lumed hands blend in better against the white dial (they look almost skeletonize). So personally I prefer the 035. I think it's more versatile, as the 033 always looks more formal to me.

That said, they're both great watches. Can't really go wrong either way.


----------



## bismarck_1870 (Jan 24, 2020)

I thought I was done buying watches for year. What a dumb thing to think. Hahaha. Anyways, didn't think much about SARB033. Thought it was plain. Then I saw a picture of SARB035. Where has this watch been? Of course I started watching Youtube videos to do research. I think it hit most of my wants in a watch. Then I looked at my collection. Hmmm, all black dials. Then I noticed that Amazon had one for what seems to be a pretty good price. Dang it, now I have one coming next week. I think I have two worst case scenarios: either it's underwhelming and I return it or I like it so much that I end up buying many straps for it (blueish and brown straps look really good on the watch). Will post some pics when it arrives.


----------



## insidesomething (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## taurnilf (Sep 30, 2013)

I know the 35's dial is cream, but it sure looks better in steel.


----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

I've been watching used SARB035s go for months now on Reddit. After offloading my SRPB41, finally decided to pick one up... to my delight, not that much more expensive brand new on Amazon. Excited for this guy!


----------



## aladinodebert (Nov 6, 2019)

Just sharing my home swap of the crystal with a new sapphire with a cyclops from Crystaltimes.net. Great and relatively easy tweak and it helps with the date reading. Now it looks even more so like a "clever man" Datejust


----------



## aladinodebert (Nov 6, 2019)

Just sharing my home swap of the crystal with a new sapphire with a cyclops from Crystaltimes.net. Great and relatively easy tweak and it helps with the date reading. Now it looks even more so like a "clever man" Datejust 

View attachment 15078235


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

So I bought a new SARB035 and it has a serial number of 970325. So it was produced 2019 - 07. Is that a legitimate serial number? Were SARBs produced late into 2019 after being discontinued in early 2018?

Any ideas?








Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Yes they continued production for at least 2 years after the discontinuation was announced. It’s not a fake.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

mi6_ said:


> Yes they continued production for at least 2 years after the discontinuation was announced. It's not a fake.


Thanks a lot, makes sense.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

I'm still not convinced the "discontinued" announcement from two years ago was more than a rumor. Obviously these were in production long after that, at least well into last year.

As I remember, it was all based on a post on Seiya's blog.


----------



## hephaestos (Aug 21, 2019)

Any thoughts on Strapcode VS Uncle Seiko Jubilee?

https://www.uncleseiko.com/store/p235/SARB033/035_Jubilee_Bracelet.html
https://www.strapcode.com/products/metal-ss-bcl20-b067

Or is there another I should be considering?


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

MrDisco99 said:


> I'm still not convinced the "discontinued" announcement from two years ago was more than a rumor. Obviously these were in production long after that, at least well into last year.
> 
> As I remember, it was all based on a post on Seiya's blog.


It was taken down from the Seiko Japan website. Certainly it was still being produced for a long time after the claimed discontinuation. I agree it's suspicious as they're still readily available.


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

hephaestos said:


> Any thoughts on Strapcode VS Uncle Seiko Jubilee?
> 
> https://www.uncleseiko.com/store/p235/SARB033/035_Jubilee_Bracelet.html
> https://www.strapcode.com/products/metal-ss-bcl20-b067
> ...


Both well made, I would say strapcode is more "heavy duty / well made"

Uncle Seiko is no slouch though. However after I bought the bracelet, I realized I don't like center polished links.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

hephaestos said:


> Any thoughts on Strapcode VS Uncle Seiko Jubilee?
> 
> https://www.uncleseiko.com/store/p235/SARB033/035_Jubilee_Bracelet.html
> https://www.strapcode.com/products/metal-ss-bcl20-b067
> ...


I'm meh on the US clasp.

I'm also meh on the "robustness" of the Strapcode.

I like that WatchGecko released the Kirkstead (president) with brushed or polished center links and matching end links, but the end links are hollow and they switched to a questionable seeming clasp.

So the quest for the perfect SARB bracelet continues IMO.

For what it's worth, I'm currently using a US bracelet (president) on my SARB. I was equally "almost but not quite" fully satisfied with the first version of the Kirkstead when I earlier used that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mobilefidelity (Sep 21, 2019)

tkmj75 said:


> So I bought a new SARB035 and it has a serial number of 970325. So it was produced 2019 - 07. Is that a legitimate serial number? Were SARBs produced late into 2019 after being discontinued in early 2018?
> 
> Any ideas?
> View attachment 15090357
> ...


I bought mine early this year and it's also from late 2019. The 6r15 has incurred a lot of flak for either being faulty or not. They've since improved upon it with each successive letter, the 6r15d is the latest and the last for the SARB line.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

mobilefidelity said:


> I bought mine early this year and it's also from late 2019. The 6r15 has incurred a lot of flak for either being faulty or not. They've since improved upon it with each successive letter, the 6r15d is the latest and the last for the SARB line.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's good to know. Interesting as Seiko has not officially discontinued the watch, but you can't buy it from their store.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## old45 (Jan 21, 2017)

Finally got one of these today (033) and realising what I've been missing this whole time.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

old45 said:


> Finally got one of these today (033) and realising what I've been missing this whole time.


Where did you buy it from and how much did you pay? I am looking to buy a SARB033.


----------



## mobilefidelity (Sep 21, 2019)

tkmj75 said:


> Where did you buy it from and how much did you pay? I am looking to buy a SARB033.


I bought mine off amazon. The price fluctuates. So you might want to check daily for changes. I bought mine when it was 390, then last time I checked it went to almost 500. Sometimes it goes down to 325.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timelust Gentleman (Jun 6, 2018)

I just bought mine last night and it was $360+taxes ($21ish). 

The sale on Amazon said it was a limited time offer. I know the Sarb035 has been discounted to $350 the last month or so!


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

tkmj75 said:


> That's good to know. Interesting as Seiko has not officially discontinued the watch, but you can't buy it from their store.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


It's a JDM watch. Seiko never officially sold it outside of Japan.


----------



## chesterworks (Aug 28, 2019)

OK, this thing owns. I wanted to give the bracelet a chance, but it just sings on a strap.










Serial places it as a May 2019 manufacture. Looking forward to taking it outside to see whether it's got the sunburst effect people have mentioned.

Got it last week on Amazon for $340+taxes FWIW.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

mobilefidelity said:


> I bought mine off amazon. The price fluctuates. So you might want to check daily for changes. I bought mine when it was 390, then last time I checked it went to almost 500. Sometimes it goes down to 325.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah yeah I'm in Europe so unfortunately Amazon US doesn't deliver atm to Europe due to the virus.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

MrDisco99 said:


> It's a JDM watch. Seiko never officially sold it outside of Japan.


Yeah I mean their Japanese store. There's no mention of it anywhere on their Japanese website.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

tkmj75 said:


> Yeah I mean their Japanese store. There's no mention of it anywhere on their Japanese website.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


No he means it was a Japanese Domestic Market (JDM) model only available in Japan. It was only officially distributed by Seiko in Japan. It's been off the Seiko Japan website since it was discontinued 2 years ago. Amazon just started selling these in the last year or so. I can only assume that Seiko was trying to clear out their stock of them. Previously if North American watch stores (including 3rd party sellers would on Amazon) were selling them as grey market watches (sold without Seiko warranty).


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

mi6_ said:


> No he means it was a Japanese Domestic Market (JDM) model only available in Japan. It was only officially distributed by Seiko in Japan. It's been off the Seiko Japan website since it was discontinued 2 years ago. Amazon just started selling these in the last year or so. I can only assume that Seiko was trying to clear out their stock of them. Previously if North American watch stores (including 3rd party sellers would on Amazon) were selling them as grey market watches (sold without Seiko warranty).


Ah right, thanks. Makes sense.

Shame that there's not true successors to the 033 and 035.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mobilefidelity (Sep 21, 2019)

It’s now $669 on Amazon. This is the highest it’s been since I started following the price there. It should go back down but nowadays we can’t expect anything less than $400.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

mobilefidelity said:


> It's now $669 on Amazon. This is the highest it's been since I started following the price there. It should go back down but nowadays we can't expect anything less than $400.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sarbs 33/35 are 340/357 Amazon right now just looked? 669????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mobilefidelity (Sep 21, 2019)

Bosman said:


> Sarbs 33/35 are 340/357 Amazon right now just looked? 669????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

That makes no sense, are you in the US?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

gshock626 said:


>


Excellent shot!

If only that dial really had that cool elegance instead of being the same yellow color as my grandpa's bowling shirt...


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

RotorRonin said:


> Excellent shot!
> 
> If only that dial really had that cool elegance instead of being the same yellow color as my grandpa's bowling shirt...


Lol. Thanks. Lighting makes a big difference. As you're aware it doesn't look like that most of the time.


----------



## old45 (Jan 21, 2017)

tkmj75 said:


> Where did you buy it from and how much did you pay? I am looking to buy a SARB033.


Bought off Amazon.com.au (I'm Australian) and paid equivalent of $390, maybe overs but value is in the eye of the beholder and I'm happy.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

old45 said:


> Bought off Amazon.com.au (I'm Australian) and paid equivalent of $390, maybe overs but value is in the eye of the beholder and I'm happy.


That's a great deal. Congrats!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mobilefidelity (Sep 21, 2019)

Bosman said:


> That makes no sense, are you in the US?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I am! I guess there are other vendors now. Look I was just shocked that this particular vendor who I bought the SARB033 from for 375 bucks is now up to almost 700.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mobilefidelity (Sep 21, 2019)

mobilefidelity said:


> Yes I am! I guess there are other vendors now. Look I was just shocked that this particular vendor who I bought the SARB033 from for 375 bucks is now up to almost 700.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now it's down to $357.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eleven pass (Oct 6, 2018)

The only watch I've never considered selling.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

eleven pass said:


> The only watch I've never considered selling.


Great strap combo! Well done.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## eleven pass (Oct 6, 2018)

tkmj75 said:


> Great strap combo! Well done.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Thanks! I think it's a great "refined casual" combo. 
Hard to find a strap that really clashes with the sarb. They're out there of course, but I love the versatility of this piece.


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

Question for SARB lovers: If you only bought one of the SARBs, would you buy the other knowing that it has been discontinued?

I only learned about the SARBs last month. After seeing multiple YouTube reviews while working from home, I was very interested. I ended up pulling the trigger on a SARB033 and am extremely satisfied. It is beautiful watch. The fact that it was so inexpensive was the deciding factor for me (paid $357). Knowing that the SARBs have been discontinued since early 2018 makes me want the 035 even more. I'm guessing there are many retailers (and flippers) who have capitalized on this circumstance and selling them for $450/$550/$650/etc. With the time rapidly approaching when the 035 (and 033) will finally vanish, would you buy the other? Granted, you love your version very, very much.

I realize this might be a dumb question. I'm a guy on a budget and am trying to come up criteria to decide. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

SgtHooch504 said:


> Question for SARB lovers: If you only bought one of the SARBs, would you buy the other knowing that it has been discontinued?
> 
> I only learned about the SARBs last month. After seeing multiple YouTube reviews while working from home, I was very interested. I ended up pulling the trigger on a SARB033 and am extremely satisfied. It is beautiful watch. The fact that it was so inexpensive was the deciding factor for me (paid $357). Knowing that the SARBs have been discontinued since early 2018 makes me want the 035 even more. I'm guessing there are many retailers (and flippers) who have capitalized on this circumstance and selling them for $450/$550/$650/etc. With the time rapidly approaching when the 035 (and 033) will finally vanish, would you buy the other? Granted, you love your version very, very much.
> 
> ...


Although I knew about the SARB033 from 2019, I only decided to buy the 035 in April. Being in Europe, the prices are much higher than the U.S. but I can see this was the opportunity to get it before it's forever discontinued. When I received the 035, I fell in love so much that I bought both the SARB033 and SARB017. My main motivation was the rarity of these watches, intriguing me as a collector. These three watches are definitely an investment for the future, so my recommendation is to get them now when you can. I am sure, in a few years' time, if you change your mind, you can sell them (used condition) for break-even or most likely a profit (used SARB033s are being sold in the UK for US$600+).

So my collection is one of rare and discontinued JDM watches.


----------



## eleven pass (Oct 6, 2018)

SgtHooch504 said:


> Question for SARB lovers: If you only bought one of the SARBs, would you buy the other knowing that it has been discontinued?


I had the 35 first, and while I loved it, the lighter color made it appear bigger than the 33 with its dark dial. Its size is on the larger side of what works for me as an understated watch, so the 33 appeals much more to me.

I sold the 35 as I only keep watches I'll wear. As a small investment or simply an addition to the collection, it's a fine piece. But if you're assuming that if you love one you'll love both, that may not be the case.

That being said, if you buy one without trying it on first and later regret it, there's not much risk since they're easy to sell.


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

tkmj75 said:


> Although I knew about the SARB033 from 2019, I only decided to buy the 035 in April. Being in Europe, the prices are much higher than the U.S. but I can see this was the opportunity to get it before it's forever discontinued. When I received the 035, I fell in love so much that I bought both the SARB033 and SARB017. My main motivation was the rarity of these watches, intriguing me as a collector. These three watches are definitely an investment for the future, so my recommendation is to get them now when you can. I am sure, in a few years' time, if you change your mind, you can sell them (used condition) for break-even or most likely a profit (used SARB033s are being sold in the UK for US$600+).
> 
> So my collection is one of rare and discontinued JDM watches.


Thank you, tkmj75. Yes, I am thinking the same thing. I have regretted not buying certain things after they were discontinued and then paid 1.5X/2X because I really, really wanted them. But, I am much older now and more judicious in my accumulation of "stuff". So, I found myself at a crossroad.

Your rarity argument makes sense and it might just be the nudge into the "buy now" direction. I am so tempted.

BTW, I really love your holy trinity of SARBs. Bravo.


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

It's been 4 months or so since I bought the 035 for about $325-350. No regrets here. Do it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

If your only reason for wanting to buy is because of how easy it'll be to get rid of, I'd say don't do it. Let someone who really wants it enjoy getting it at a low price.

Buy the watches you want to wear. Yes I've flipped a few (most for a loss), but I never bought anything with the intent to flip. Once you get into investment and speculation, I feel like it stops being fun.


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

eleven pass said:


> I had the 35 first, and while I loved it, the lighter color made it appear bigger than the 33 with its dark dial. Its size is on the larger side of what works for me as an understated watch, so the 33 appeals much more to me.
> 
> I sold the 35 as I only keep watches I'll wear. As a small investment or simply an addition to the collection, it's a fine piece. But if you're assuming that if you love one you'll love both, that may not be the case.
> 
> That being said, if you buy one without trying it on first and later regret it, there's not much risk since they're easy to sell.


Much appreciated, eleven pass. That was my concern. Although, I find photos of the 035 on user's wrist checks very, very appealing. The 033 looks so much better in person and I _believe_ the 035 is the same way--I know I could be wrong.

I have the same philosophy of only keeping the watches I wear. But, for the first time I might hold onto one as a small investment (as you have mentioned) if I end up not being enamored with it. ~Thanks again.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

i got my 033 in Jan 2015 for $333 (watch price before shipping) and at that time, that was a fairly decent deal. sounds like some people are still managing to pull off about that price. makes $333 seem not spectacular after all. =)


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

timetellinnoob said:


> i got my 033 in Jan 2015 for $333 (watch price before shipping) and at that time, that was a fairly decent deal. sounds like some people are still managing to pull off about that price. makes $333 seem not spectacular after all. =)


That's a good deal. Only used 033s are available for that price now. Others are almost $400 in the US and $600+ in the UK.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

MrDisco99 said:


> If your only reason for wanting to buy is because of how easy it'll be to get rid of, I'd say don't do it. Let someone who really wants it enjoy getting it at a low price.
> 
> Buy the watches you want to wear. Yes I've flipped a few (most for a loss), but I never bought anything with the intent to flip. Once you get into investment and speculation, I feel like it stops being fun.


Good info, MrDisco99. I've never flipped anything before. I don't know how to speculate and not willing invest the time, energy & money. I was trying to gather a bunch of opinions to help me construct a good way to make decision. I already find the 035 _very_ attractive and wanted get other people's take.

The notion that I should be able to sell it without losing too much money (should I not like it) is an added bonus and helpful in my objective. And I agree the investment & speculation doesn't sound like fun; nor is it my thing.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

SgtHooch504 said:


> Thank you, tkmj75. Yes, I am thinking the same thing. I have regretted not buying certain things after they were discontinued and then paid 1.5X/2X because I really, really wanted them. But, I am much older now and more judicious in my accumulation of "stuff". So, I found myself at a crossroad.
> 
> Your rarity argument makes sense and it might just be the nudge into the "buy now" direction. I am so tempted.
> 
> BTW, I really love your holy trinity of SARBs. Bravo.


Aha thank you, I'm in love with then tbh. Btw, the 033 looks so much more expensive and sleeker than the 035. Since I bought the 035 first, I was blown away by the 033 when I first received it.

Now I am on the hunt for the SARB065, another beauty.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

tkmj75 said:


> Aha thank you, I'm in love with then tbh. Btw, the 033 looks so much more expensive and sleeker than the 035. Since I bought the 035 first, I was blown away by the 033 when I first received it.
> 
> Now I am on the hunt for the SARB065, another beauty.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


For me the SARB065 is one of those that got away. It still stings a little that I didn't buy one when they were under $500 new.


----------



## bismarck_1870 (Jan 24, 2020)

From few days ago. Trying some different straps. Sarb does feel really comfortable with leather straps.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

MrDisco99 said:


> For me the SARB065 is one of those that got away. It still stings a little that I didn't buy one when they were under $500 new.


Indeed, I wish I discovered the SARBs 5 years ago. But hey, better late than never. Seiko never replaced the 033 and 035 and it won't at that price point. So the value of our watches is only going to go up.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

tkmj75 said:


> Aha thank you, I'm in love with then tbh. Btw, the 033 looks so much more expensive and sleeker than the 035. Since I bought the 035 first, I was blown away by the 033 when I first received it.
> 
> Now I am on the hunt for the SARB065, another beauty.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


I agree about the look of the 033. I look down at the time much more now than ever.

Since our last communication I went ahead and ordered a 035. Ah, the power of suggestion. I am so easily swayed. Frankly, I have wanted another white dial watch for a while. The last one I bought was May 1995--a tinny, silver Seiko Day/Date--and it was about $100 way back then. It was the nicest watch I had ever owned and it got a lot of wrist-time for several years after that. It reminded me of my dad's silver Seiko (when I was a kid). I don't know the model/ref. number but I _do_ remember him winding every night after he took it off. I know he loved it because he took such good care of it.

25 years since my first silver Seiko, I'm getting another one.

The 065 looks divine. Is it discontinued?


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

SgtHooch504 said:


> I agree about the look of the 033. I look down at the time much more now than ever.
> 
> Since our last communication I went ahead and ordered a 035. Ah, the power of suggestion. I am so easily swayed. Frankly, I have wanted another white dial watch for a while. The last one I bought was May 1995--a tinny, silver Seiko Day/Date--and it was about $100 way back then. It was the nicest watch I had ever owned and it got a lot of wrist-time for several years after that. It reminded me of my dad's silver Seiko (when I was a kid). I don't know the model/ref. number but I _do_ remember him winding every night after he took it off. I know he loved it because he took such good care of it.
> 
> ...


SARB065 has a cult following. It was talk of the town couple years ago. Presage came out with their own but you know how it goes... original the best. Absolute beauty however just too big for my wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

Jale said:


> SARB065 has a cult following. It was talk of the town couple years ago. Presage came out with their own but you know how it goes... original the best. Absolute beauty however just too big for my wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm brand new to the Seiko fan community and had no idea how big it was. The 065 is an elegant piece and I see why it has its followers.


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

SgtHooch504 said:


> Since our last communication I went ahead and ordered a 035. Ah, the power of suggestion. I am so easily swayed. Frankly, I have wanted another white dial watch for a while. The last one I bought was May 1995--a tinny, silver Seiko Day/Date--and it was about $100 way back then. It was the nicest watch I had ever owned and it got a lot of wrist-time for several years after that. It reminded me of my dad's silver Seiko (when I was a kid). I don't know the model/ref. number but I _do_ remember him winding every night after he took it off. I know he loved it because he took such good care of it.
> 
> 25 years since my first silver Seiko, I'm getting another one.


Congrats, hopefully you'll enjoy it as much as you're enjoying your 033! Just be warned, the dial is neither a true white nor silver. It is an off-white or cream, which shows most clearly in strong lighting. I had mine for about 18 months before I ended up selling it on this forum. I just never bonded with it, and I think it was mostly because of the dial color. But I got back basically what I paid for it, and hopefully the new owner is enjoying it more than I did. I just need to figure out what to do with all the straps I bought for it that don't suit my other watches!

I certainly don't regret buying it, as I learned that the next light dialed watch I get will be a stark, polar white. I've already got silver and champagne dials covered, and the cream didn't suit me, so I'm thinking SBGX059.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

SgtHooch504 said:


> I'm brand new to the Seiko fan community and had no idea how big it was. The 065 is an elegant piece and I see why it has its followers.


Congratulations on the our purchase! You can't go wrong with the 035. You can still get the new cocktail time (SRPB483) that replaced it, but it has an inferior movement (but that has benefits such as the watch being thinner). However, I don't like that branding on the dial.

I like collecting discontinued classics, so that's why I am on the hunt for the classic SARB065.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil (Jan 14, 2010)

Recently got the SARB035 and am looking at either a president bracelet or jubilee. I have read through the thread and seen the Kirkstead and the Uncle Seiko. Strapcode looks too big. Any thoughts to help me figure out which one to go to?

Thanks.


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

heboil said:


> Recently got the SARB035 and am looking at either a president bracelet or jubilee. I have read through the thread and seen the Kirkstead and the Uncle Seiko. Strapcode looks too big. Any thoughts to help me figure out which one to go to?
> 
> Thanks.


I've had both. Returned the kirkstead because you have to use same end links. Then got uncle Seikos. It's def an upgrade from stock. I noticed I don't like polished center link on SARB035. Just didn't like the look so now it's back on stock bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil (Jan 14, 2010)

Jale said:


> I've had both. Returned the kirkstead because you have to use same end links. Then got uncle Seikos. It's def an upgrade from stock. I noticed I don't like polished center link on SARB035. Just didn't like the look so now it's back on stock bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Was it the gap using the end links that you didn't like when using the kirkstead? The gap on the OEM oyster is a little large for me too.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

mobilefidelity said:


> Now it's down to $357.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw that on Amazon a while back, that deal is gone now. Lowest is $670.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Been watching prices on Japan Store for a few weeks as they've been hovering below about $350. Checked today and they have almost doubled the price!









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

jamaha said:


> Congrats, hopefully you'll enjoy it as much as you're enjoying your 033! Just be warned, the dial is neither a true white nor silver. It is an off-white or cream, which shows most clearly in strong lighting. I had mine for about 18 months before I ended up selling it on this forum. I just never bonded with it, and I think it was mostly because of the dial color. But I got back basically what I paid for it, and hopefully the new owner is enjoying it more than I did. I just need to figure out what to do with all the straps I bought for it that don't suit my other watches!
> 
> I certainly don't regret buying it, as I learned that the next light dialed watch I get will be a stark, polar white. I've already got silver and champagne dials covered, and the cream didn't suit me, so I'm thinking SBGX059.
> 
> ...


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

tkmj75 said:


> Congratulations on the our purchase! You can't go wrong with the 035. You can still get the new cocktail time (SRPB483) that replaced it, but it has an inferior movement (but that has benefits such as the watch being thinner). However, I don't like that branding on the dial.
> 
> I like collecting discontinued classics, so that's why I am on the hunt for the classic SARB065.
> 
> ...


I'm with you. I like the 065 more.


----------



## Nodrog70 (Jun 15, 2019)

Find of this watch. A total strap munster.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

fyioska said:


> Been watching prices on Japan Store for a few weeks as they've been hovering below about $350. Checked today and they have almost doubled the price!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a ridiculous price. Same, I've been keeping an eye out in the US Amazon and now they're being sold for $650+. Crazy!


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

SgtHooch504 said:


> jamaha said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats, hopefully you'll enjoy it as much as you're enjoying your 033! Just be warned, the dial is neither a true white nor silver. It is an off-white or cream, which shows most clearly in strong lighting. I had mine for about 18 months before I ended up selling it on this forum. I just never bonded with it, and I think it was mostly because of the dial color. But I got back basically what I paid for it, and hopefully the new owner is enjoying it more than I did. I just need to figure out what to do with all the straps I bought for it that don't suit my other watches!
> ...


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

SgtHooch504 said:


> Thank you, tkmj75.
> BTW, I really love your holy trinity of SARBs. Bravo.


Here ya go, they're perfect. Every day I wake up and look at the dials, makes me happy.


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

tkmj75 said:


> Here ya go, they're perfect. Every day I wake up and look at the dials, makes me happy.
> 
> View attachment 15128365


Wow! Yes, I believe I'd have a smile on my face every time I looked at a trio like that. Wow.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

SgtHooch504 said:


> Wow! Yes, I believe I'd have a smile on my face every time I looked at a trio like that. Wow.


I would definitely recommend upgrading the SARB017 original strap though. I use a vintage Italian leather strap from Geckota.


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

tkmj75 said:


> I would definitely recommend upgrading the SARB017 original strap though. I use a vintage Italian leather strap from Geckota.


Yes, I'd definitely change the strap. I haven;t worn a leather strap in decades. A trip to the beach and some messing around in the water ruined. It got super-stinky and I could never get rid of the smell. Lesson learned: Atlantic ocean water and leather do not mix.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

SgtHooch504 said:


> Yes, I'd definitely change the strap. I haven;t worn a leather strap in decades. A trip to the beach and some messing around in the water ruined. It got super-stinky and I could never get rid of the smell. Lesson learned: Atlantic ocean water and leather do not mix.


Ah yes, I'm careful with my watches on leather straps, no sea-visits with them.


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

tkmj75 said:


> Ah yes, I'm careful with my watches on leather straps, no sea-visits with them.


Hi tkmj75, do you know if the straps on the 035 and 017 are interchangeable?


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

tkmj75 said:


> Ah yes, I'm careful with my watches on leather straps, no sea-visits with them.


Hi tkmj75, do you know if the straps on the 035 and 017 are interchangeable?


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

They have the same lug width so straps should swap between them with no problem.

I don't know if the 035 bracelet end links fit the 017 though.


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

MrDisco99 said:


> They have the same lug width so straps should swap between them with no problem.
> 
> I don't know if the 035 bracelet end links fit the 017 though.


Thank you. I find the 017 with an oyster bracelet _super-attractive_. It looked fine with the leather strap. But, it looks _totally_ different (and fantastic) on an oyster bracelet. But, I am guy on a budget and simply cannot bring myself to pull the trigger. I tip my cap to the Seiko owners that matched that bad boy with some steel.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

MrDisco99 said:


> They have the same lug width so straps should swap between them with no problem.
> 
> I don't know if the 035 bracelet end links fit the 017 though.


I believe the curved end links are different for 033/035 and 017. The leather straps will fit just fine.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

SgtHooch504 said:


> Thank you. I find the 017 with an oyster bracelet _super-attractive_. It looked fine with the leather strap. But, it looks _totally_ different (and fantastic) on an oyster bracelet. But, I am guy on a budget and simply cannot bring myself to pull the trigger. I tip my cap to the Seiko owners that matched that bad boy with some steel.


I got a oyster bracelet from AliExpress that fits the 017. Cost me about £11. I think spending close to $100 for the Geckota kirkstead is too expensive for me.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

tkmj75 said:


> I got a oyster bracelet from AliExpress that fits the 017. Cost me about £11. I think spending close to $100 for the Geckota kirkstead is too expensive for me.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Yes, I agree. I can get into the weeds spending money on watches/accessories. I'm very pleased with my 033 and its been on the wrist for a week. Sadly, I can't justify buying a 017 even though its extinction is approaching. The 017 will be something that I will admire from afar.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

SgtHooch504 said:


> Yes, I agree. I can get into the weeds spending money on watches/accessories. I'm very pleased with my 033 and its been on the wrist for a week. Sadly, I can't justify buying a 017 even though its extinction is approaching. The 017 will be something that I will admire from afar.


Fair enough, I mean I feel the three SARBs 033, 035nand 017 feel the same to me, albeit with some differences. Out of the three, if I had to choose, I'd say 033, the photos don't do it justice tbh.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

tkmj75 said:


> Fair enough, I mean I feel the three SARBs 033, 035nand 017 feel the same to me, albeit with some differences. Out of the three, if I had to choose, I'd say 033, the photos don't do it justice tbh.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


To have the 033, 035 & 017 would be wonderful. I'm still in the honeymoon phase with the 033. An 035 is on its way--although I think it must be coming by wagon train (ordered 5.15, shipped 5.18, est. del. 6.10). I guess good things come to those who wait.

Initially, I was going to get the 035 to match a white dial (hand wind) Seiko that my dad had when I was a kid. I thought it would be nice to have a watch like his now that I'm closer to his age at that time. But, when I saw the 033 I was instantly smitten. The black dial and silver hands are just _so beautiful_. Some owners have told me that they were less enamored with the cream dial and they thought. However, I like it. I've seen some hi-res images and it looks great.

Anyway, I've got a little bday $$ very recently and will spend the next few weeks deliberating on the 017. Your trio really, really impresses me. I definitely do not want to over-indulge, though the 017 calls to me.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

I always thought the 017 was a bit too quirky for me... just not my style. I know I wasn't the only one. Funny to see people scrambling to buy them now.

I feel like if you didn't want one when it was cheap and plentiful, then your feelings about it shouldn't change just because it's about to become scarce.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

SgtHooch504 said:


> To have the 033, 035 & 017 would be wonderful. I'm still in the honeymoon phase with the 033. An 035 is on its way--although I think it must be coming by wagon train (ordered 5.15, shipped 5.18, est. del. 6.10). I guess good things come to those who wait.
> 
> Initially, I was going to get the 035 to match a white dial (hand wind) Seiko that my dad had when I was a kid. I thought it would be nice to have a watch like his now that I'm closer to his age at that time. But, when I saw the 033 I was instantly smitten. The black dial and silver hands are just _so beautiful_. Some owners have told me that they were less enamored with the cream dial and they thought. However, I like it. I've seen some hi-res images and it looks great.
> 
> Anyway, I've got a little bday $$ very recently and will spend the next few weeks deliberating on the 017. Your trio really, really impresses me. I definitely do not want to over-indulge, though the 017 calls to me.


Great choices! You will love the 035, it's worth the wait! I mean look at this, how can you not fall in love? Closest thing to Grand Seiko below $1000.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

MrDisco99 said:


> I always thought the 017 was a bit too quirky for me... just not my style. I know I wasn't the only one. Funny to see people scrambling to buy them now.
> 
> I feel like if you didn't want one when it was cheap and plentiful, then your feelings about it shouldn't change just because it's about to become scarce.


Yeah honestly the 017 is a marmite, some love, some hate it. For me, I think it's that quirkiness and uniqueness that attracts me to it.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

i've went through periods of liking the Alpinist SARB (the black dial variations are all awesome) but never enough to actually get to a thought of purchase. case/size always seemed perfect though.


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

MrDisco99 said:


> I always thought the 017 was a bit too quirky for me... just not my style. I know I wasn't the only one. Funny to see people scrambling to buy them now.
> 
> I feel like if you didn't want one when it was cheap and plentiful, then your feelings about it shouldn't change just because it's about to become scarce.


I only only learned about the SARBs last month. However, I really liked the green dial & gold hands, but wasn't sure about the layout of the numerals. It took a steel bracelet to make me like the way the numerals are set like a compass. It's much more handsome with steel--to me.

I won't argue with the logic of scarcity affecting decisions. So, I will give myself more time to deliberate.


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

tkmj75 said:


> Great choices! You will love the 035, it's worth the wait! I mean look at this, how can you not fall in love? Closest thing to Grand Seiko below $1000.
> 
> View attachment 15137265


My god. This should be on the cover of a Seiko SARB brochure (back when they gave out brochures). I'm all for saving paper (and trees) but I would love to have a brochure (or even one of those postcard things) of these watches. That is a timeless look right there.


----------



## Pmnealhsd (May 14, 2017)

tkmj75 said:


> Great choices! You will love the 035, it's worth the wait! I mean look at this, how can you not fall in love? Closest thing to Grand Seiko below $1000.
> 
> View attachment 15137265


This is one of the best watch photos I've ever seen.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

SgtHooch504 said:


> I only only learned about the SARBs last month. However, I really liked the green dial & gold hands, but wasn't sure about the layout of the numerals. It took a steel bracelet to make me like the way the numerals are set like a compass. It's much more handsome with steel--to me.
> 
> I won't argue with the logic of scarcity affecting decisions. So, I will give myself more time to deliberate.


I'm gonna give it a try with steel sometime. The thing is, as my 033 and 035 are in oyster bracelets, my Alpinist 017 and Frederique Constant dress watch are a good change with brown and black leather straps respectively.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

Pmnealhsd said:


> This is one of the best watch photos I've ever seen.


Here's more then, this time in black leather and brown suede. I just love the 033 and 035, such classic designs.


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

tkmj75 said:


> I'm gonna give it a try with steel sometime. The thing is, as my 033 and 035 are in oyster bracelets, my Alpinist 017 and Frederique Constant dress watch are a good change with brown and black leather straps respectively.


Yes, I recognize that the brown strap complements the green dial/gold numerals more (and probably the best choice for this watch). And, it's an Explorer-_ish_ watch so some leather might be more appropriate. But the green really popped on steel. I've always wanted a green dial watch, but was very picky on which one.

True, I'd want to differentiate my Sarbs more with leather on the 017.


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

tkmj75 said:


> Here's more then, this time in black leather and brown suede. I just love the 033 and 035, such classic designs.
> 
> View attachment 15137887
> 
> ...


I've seen some YouTube reviewers call the Sarbs a Strap Monster (new term for me) and I see why. Lordy.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

SgtHooch504 said:


> I've seen some YouTube reviewers call the Sarbs a Strap Monster (new term for me) and I see why. Lordy.


Yup, the 033, and 035 are so flexible with almost any strap. Definitely worth their value. It looks much more expensive than it is: case in point below, holds it own against the gorgeous Rolex Datejust.


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

tkmj75 said:


> Yup, the 033, and 035 are so flexible with almost any strap. Definitely worth their value. It looks much more expensive than it is: case in point below, holds it own against the gorgeous Rolex Datejust.
> 
> View attachment 15139953


I _totally _I agree. Some watch enthusiasts more sophisticated than me argue that one cannot compare a Rolex OP to a Seiko SARB. While I understand, I think it makes for an interesting conversation. My grail watch is a black dial OP 39 (it would be my One Watch Collection). It is how I learned about the SARBs--particularly the 033. Once I saw reviews on YouTube and read more about it from other watch sites, I was sold.

Besides the SARBs classic beauty, it is also much more versatile than I imagined. So many folks are putting different kinds of straps (leather, NATO, sailcloth) that an un-stylish guy like me are quite impressed.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

SgtHooch504 said:


> I _totally _I agree. Some watch enthusiasts more sophisticated than me argue that one cannot compare a Rolex OP to a Seiko SARB. While I understand, I think it makes for an interesting conversation. My grail watch is a black dial OP 39 (it would be my One Watch Collection). It is how I learned about the SARBs--particularly the 033. Once I saw reviews on YouTube and read more about it from other watch sites, I was sold.
> 
> Besides the SARBs classic beauty, it is also much more versatile than I imagined. So many folks are putting different kinds of straps (leather, NATO, sailcloth) that an un-stylish guy like me are quite impressed.


Great choice for the grail! Mine is 39mm Rolex Explorer I, and the 033 really reminds me of the explorer, so I'm gonna keep it for a long time.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

tkmj75 said:


> Great choice for the grail! Mine is 39mm Rolex Explorer I, and the 033 really reminds me of the explorer, so I'm gonna keep it for a long time.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


A coworker from a previous job had an Explorer I. I remember saying, "Wow! Life is good, huh?" And he said, "They're not as expensive as you think." I didn't know much about the watches, but knew that brand since I was in high school. We had partnered with a music label so every now and their reps would come in with blinged-out Rolexes and it wasn't for me.

But, that Explorer I was the first that I thought I could wear. The subtlety of this watch is what attracted me. That black dial and plain hour makers looked so clean...and classy. The only thing that I wished was different were the 3-6-9 numerals, which I know is the thing that makes it an Explorer. So, when the OP 39 came out--with plain indices and a plain handset--I was in love. For me, this is the Grail upon which I would undertake a quest. It's quiet sophistication is so fantastic. It doesn't shout, "Hey, look at me!" The Explorer also achieves that as well. Both are sublime.

That is precisely why I bought the 033. It's restrained and classy. There is no way I'd ever get rid of it. It would not be a tragedy if I never got an OP 39 (although I have started a fund for it).


----------



## bismarck_1870 (Jan 24, 2020)

Got some nato for my 035. It is a strap monster. Love trying different straps for the 035. The GS doesn't look half bad in green nato.  Really considering getting the 033, but the new white/cream alpinist is also catching my eyes. Dang you Seiko!!


----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

SgtHooch504 said:


> A coworker from a previous job had an Explorer I. I remember saying, "Wow! Life is good, huh?" And he said, "They're not as expensive as you think." I didn't know much about the watches, but knew that brand since I was in high school. We had partnered with a music label so every now and their reps would come in with blinged-out Rolexes and it wasn't for me.
> 
> But, that Explorer I was the first that I thought I could wear. The subtlety of this watch is what attracted me. That black dial and plain hour makers looked so clean...and classy. The only thing that I wished was different were the 3-6-9 numerals, which I know is the thing that makes it an Explorer. So, when the OP 39 came out--with plain indices and a plain handset--I was in love. For me, this is the Grail upon which I would undertake a quest. It's quiet sophistication is so fantastic. It doesn't shout, "Hey, look at me!" The Explorer also achieves that as well. Both are sublime.
> 
> That is precisely why I bought the 033. It's restrained and classy. There is no way I'd ever get rid of it. It would not be a tragedy if I never got an OP 39 (although I have started a fund for it).


I agree, and it depends on the person. I personally love understated watches, simple yet elegant. Interestingly, in my younger years, I leaned more towards complicated and cluttered dials. But my tastes now, I believe are appropriate to who I am. So the SARBs fit right into it. Funnily enough, the SARB017 is the most cluttered dial I have at the moment.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

bismarck_1870 said:


> Got some nato for my 035. It is a strap monster. Love trying different straps for the 035. The GS doesn't look half bad in green nato.  Really considering getting the 033, but the new white/cream alpinist is also catching my eyes. Dang you Seiko!!
> 
> View attachment 15141427


You can definitely notice the Zaratzu polishing on the GS in that photo, compared to the 035.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

nimzotech said:


> The Good, the Bad and the Ugly
> View attachment 15141663


Are you calling the 033 "the bad" haha?


----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

In westerns the black dressed actors are always bad 

The only reason for time is so that everything doesn't happen at once.
-Albert Einstein

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk. Pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

tkmj75 said:


> Great choice for the grail! Mine is 39mm Rolex Explorer I, and the 033 really reminds me of the explorer, so I'm gonna keep it for a long time.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


You may want to think about an early 2000's Omega Railmaster. More affordable than the explorer and some would argue, better designed.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

The only reason for time is so that everything doesn't happen at once.
-Albert Einstein

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk. Pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

tkmj75 said:


> I agree, and it depends on the person. I personally love understated watches, simple yet elegant. Interestingly, in my younger years, I leaned more towards complicated and cluttered dials. But my tastes now, I believe are appropriate to who I am. So the SARBs fit right into it. Funnily enough, the SARB017 is the most cluttered dial I have at the moment.


We are birds of a feather. I like understated watches more than ever before. It must be a part of getting older. I too leaned towards complicated watches in my youth. I own two quartz chronographs and I loved the busier look. It made me feel more technical. I even contemplated on getting a Breitling Navitimer for a few years (but couldn't pull the trigger because of the price). For several years now one of chronographs has been my daily beater. The clasp is so scratched up from desk diving and the black is wearing off on the black steel bracelet.

This new 033 is so dignified in its austerity; _I just love it_. The 017....I still want it (sigh).


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

bismarck_1870 said:


> Got some nato for my 035. It is a strap monster. Love trying different straps for the 035. The GS doesn't look half bad in green nato.  Really considering getting the 033, but the new white/cream alpinist is also catching my eyes. Dang you Seiko!!
> 
> View attachment 15141427


What a good-looking couple!


----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

If the SARB033/035 is considered by many the baby Grand Seiko; Could the Seiko 5 SNKL15 be the baby SARB. Or dare I say something better?


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> You may want to think about an early 2000's Omega Railmaster. More affordable than the explorer and some would argue, better designed.


Oh wow, that's a beauty. I do love the Railmaster line, they have a beautiful vintage look to them. I had this Seamaster in mind, with a beautiful patina-like dial. However, at the moment only watches below $1000 for me now. Once I feel like I have "earned" it, I will buy one.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

nimzotech said:


> The only reason for time is so that everything doesn't happen at once.
> -Albert Einstein
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk. Pardon any spelling errors.


That's a great combo, black dial and coffee brown leather straps are classic. Perfect for that _understated _look.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

SgtHooch504 said:


> We are birds of a feather. I like understated watches more than ever before. It must be a part of getting older. I too leaned towards complicated watches in my youth. I own two quartz chronographs and I loved the busier look. It made me feel more technical. I even contemplated on getting a Breitling Navitimer for a few years (but couldn't pull the trigger because of the price). For several years now one of chronographs has been my daily beater. The clasp is so scratched up from desk diving and the black is wearing off on the black steel bracelet.
> 
> This new 033 is so dignified in its austerity; _I just love it_. The 017....I still want it (sigh).


Indeed, we are, I feel so too. My dress watch at the moment is my trusty Frederique Constant Classics Index (another discontinued model). I got a great deal (more than 50% off its retail price). I love the Patek Phillipe Calatrava and this is my version of it. It has a gorgeous sunburst grey dial and is 40mm dial (although it wears the same size as the 033 due to its 46mm lug-to-lug). I always wanted a Swiss watch, and this is my first.


----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

tkmj75 said:


> That's a great combo, black dial and coffee brown leather straps are classic. Perfect for that _understated _look.


Thank you sir. I also appreciate the dark / coffee brown leather straps.
Like most of us have noticed the SARB033 black dial has color depth.
In that in some lighting conditions it reflects a deep dark burgundy color. I am interested in seeing what other strap variations our SARB033 owners have come up with.

Cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk. Pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

nimzotech said:


> Thank you sir. I also appreciate the dark / coffee brown leather straps.
> Like most of us have noticed the SARB033 black dial has color depth.
> In that in some lighting conditions it reflects a deep dark burgundy color. I am interested in seeing what other strap variations our SARB033 owners have come up with.
> 
> ...


I was gonna say, in direct sunlight, the dial can appear shades of dark brown! I do have a penchant for sunburst dials, I must admit.

I've ordered a grey suede leather strap to pair with the 033, so let's see how it does!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

tkmj75 said:


> I was gonna say, in direct sunlight, the dial can appear shades of dark brown! I do have a penchant for sunburst dials, I must admit.
> 
> I've ordered a grey suede leather strap to pair with the 033, so let's see how it does!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Do share and post pic of the new watch suit when it arrives.

Cheers

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk. Pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

nimzotech said:


> Do share and post pic of the new watch suit when it arrives.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk. Pardon any spelling errors.


I will mate, I'm looking forward to pairing it. The only problem is I tried to remove the bracelet from the 033 and after trying for close to half hour, I gave up. They seem incredibly difficult to do so. Can't even go to a jeweler as everything is in lockdown.


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

tkmj75 said:


> Oh wow, that's a beauty. I do love the Railmaster line, they have a beautiful vintage look to them. I had this Seamaster in mind, with a beautiful patina-like dial. However, at the moment only watches below $1000 for me now. Once I feel like I have "earned" it, I will buy one.
> 
> View attachment 15143955


Beautiful watch. This is an Omega that I'd buy. What is the model name or ref. no.?


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

tkmj75 said:


> Indeed, we are, I feel so too. My dress watch at the moment is my trusty Frederique Constant Classics Index (another discontinued model). I got a great deal (more than 50% off its retail price). I love the Patek Phillipe Calatrava and this is my version of it. It has a gorgeous sunburst grey dial and is 40mm dial (although it wears the same size as the 033 due to its 46mm lug-to-lug). I always wanted a Swiss watch, and this is my first.
> 
> View attachment 15143959


Wow! I had to Google the Calatrava. That watch just oozes sophistication. And, the price (whistles!). Your Frederique Constant is an _excellent_ version. You got a great deal on it, too. Nice!

The Calatrava is definitely out of my price range..._but I can dream_.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

SgtHooch504 said:


> Beautiful watch. This is an Omega that I'd buy. What is the model name or ref. no.?


It's Omega Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial (233.30.41.21.01.001)! But it's way out of my budget atm.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

SgtHooch504 said:


> Wow! I had to Google the Calatrava. That watch just oozes sophistication. And, the price (whistles!). Your Frederique Constant is an _excellent_ version. You got a great deal on it, too. Nice!
> 
> The Calatrava is definitely out of my price range..._but I can dream_.


The ref: 5196G-001 is my ideal Calatrava. As you can see, my FC is close to this gorgeous piece. But, yes the price ...


----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

How about them Sarbs?!

I finally captured the brown tint shining through on the Seiko Sarb033 - AKA baby Grand Seiko.








Good Friday fellow watch lovers and connoisseurs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

nimzotech said:


> How about them Sarbs?!
> 
> I finally captured the brown tint shining through on the Seiko Sarb033 - AKA baby Grand Seiko.
> 
> ...


I am convinced the dial is dark brown haha.

Gorgeous photo, mate!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

nimzotech said:


> How about them Sarbs?!
> 
> I finally captured the brown tint shining through on the Seiko Sarb033 - AKA baby Grand Seiko.
> 
> ...


If the SARB ever came in a sapphire dial with silver (or gold) indices, I would have bought it in a heartbeat.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

SgtHooch504 said:


> If the SARB ever came in a sapphire dial with silver (or gold) indices, I would have bought it in a heartbeat.


Well lucky for you, let me introduce you to the elusive SARB072, with rose gold indices and case. They go about US$800 to US$1000, and very rare.


----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

tkmj75 said:


> Well lucky for you, let me introduce you to the elusive SARB072, with rose gold indices and case. They go about US$800 to US$1000, and very rare.
> 
> View attachment 15146679
> 
> ...


Aaaaamaaazinnn'

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

nimzotech said:


> Aaaaamaaazinnn'
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are a lot of gems that Seiko made 2005 to 2015 that went under the radar. Shame such classic designs are hard to find now.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

Agreed. It’s also interesting is lots of Seikos (our SARBS included) are JDM only.
That’s a inconvenience for the world market because of the inflated tax import rates.... 

Guess this makes a lot of the Seikos more unique...


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

nimzotech said:


> Agreed. It's also interesting is lots of Seikos (our SARBS included) are JDM only.
> That's a inconvenience for the world market because of the inflated tax import rates....
> 
> Guess this makes a lot of the Seikos more unique...


Where do you live? I recently imported watches from Canada and Japan to UK and I didn't pay any duties. Just need to make sure it is marked as a gift and has a low value.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

I’m in SoCal....Direct Message me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

nimzotech said:


> I'm in SoCal....Direct Message me


I've sent you a message with details!


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

tkmj75 said:


> It's Omega Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial (233.30.41.21.01.001)! But it's way out of my budget atm.


Thanks. I've put this Omega on my wish list. It is also way out of my budget, however I have started a little fund for my next watch. I'm probably years out, but if I can raise enough over time I'm curious to see where this market shakes out. It doesn't seem like stratospheric prices will be able to be maintained during--and even after--this times end. But, what the hell do I know.


----------



## nypz (Sep 16, 2010)

Recently acquired a SARB033 and a 017, personally the bracelets are not for me and I’m also looking for some leather or maybe Nato straps. I know they both have 20mm bands but does anyone replace the stock springs ? Will be posting pics as soon as I find some worthy straps!


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

SgtHooch504 said:


> Thanks. I've put this Omega on my wish list. It is also way out of my budget, however I have started a little fund for my next watch. I'm probably years out, but if I can raise enough over time I'm curious to see where this market shakes out. It doesn't seem like stratospheric prices will be able to be maintained during--and even after--this times end. But, what the hell do I know.


Indeed, I believe if you look for bargains and can afford it, you can snag a lot of deals as many are selling off their watches at suboptimal prices. Good time to go buying! I bought 4 watches over the last month!


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

nypz said:


> Recently acquired a SARB033 and a 017, personally the bracelets are not for me and I'm also looking for some leather or maybe Nato straps. I know they both have 20mm bands but does anyone replace the stock springs ? Will be posting pics as soon as I find some worthy straps!


May I ask why you need to replace the stock spring bars? They're quite sturdy tbh.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

I am glad to say I got a good deal for the elusive *SARB065* over the weekend, and I'm pleased to welcome the gorgeous *Cocktail Time* to my collection made of only discontinued and rare watches.


----------



## m555hih (May 24, 2020)

Hey all! Finally jumped on the Sarb033. Love it. 

Needed some advice. Just picked up a Kirkstead strap with the curved links as well.

Also wanted to put the original Seiko clasp onto the Kirkstead strap.

How difficult would this strap change be? 

(1) Looks like I will have to use the original seiko pins and collars to put on the watch gecko curved ends.

(2) For the seiko clasp, when I remove the seiko links at each end of the clasp, will the kirstead strap have directional arrows as well? So I know how to put on the seiko pins and collars?

(3) Just don't want to damage the Kirkstead strap or seiko pins, collars if I do it the wrong way. 

Thanks!


----------



## cehachristian (May 24, 2020)

Hi, I plan to purchase SARB035 at Amazon. I had my doubt as some people claimed that they receive a fake one. I have a few questions:
1. Did anybody ever purchased SARB033/35 from Amazon? or perhaps receive a fake one?
2. Is it new/used watch (specifically in Amazon)?
3. How to notice if we got the fake one?


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

cehachristian said:


> Hi, I plan to purchase SARB035 at Amazon. I had my doubt as some people claimed that they receive a fake one. I have a few questions:
> 1. Did anybody ever purchased SARB033/35 from Amazon? or perhaps receive a fake one?
> 2. Is it new/used watch (specifically in Amazon)?
> 3. How to notice if we got the fake one?


As long as Amazon is the seller and it's not a 3rd party reseller you'll be fine. It is a brand new authentic Seiko and comes with a Seiko USA warranty. Just don't buy from a 3rd party seller on Amazon.


----------



## cehachristian (May 24, 2020)

It's saying listed by "Amazon.com" but some people had receive fake one. Let's say, I took the gamble to purchase from the seller. Is it easy to return to Amazon if I received a fake one?


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Amazon has a pretty bulletproof return policy. Nothing to lose really.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

cehachristian said:


> Hi, I plan to purchase SARB035 at Amazon. I had my doubt as some people claimed that they receive a fake one. I have a few questions:
> 1. Did anybody ever purchased SARB033/35 from Amazon? or perhaps receive a fake one?
> 2. Is it new/used watch (specifically in Amazon)?
> 3. How to notice if we got the fake one?


You have a lot of buyer protection buying from Amazon. So even if they send you a dud, you can return it for a refund. Make sure to check the feedback of the seller and also try to buy a Amazon fulfilled order.

When you receive the watch, you can share photos here, if you have doubts it's a fake. I have only seen one replica of the 033 and that looked so obvious that it was a fake.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

m555hih said:


> Hey all! Finally jumped on the Sarb033. Love it.
> 
> Needed some advice. Just picked up a Kirkstead strap with the curved links as well.
> 
> ...


I am not sure about the exact process, but you should be able to replace the clasp with the Seiko one, as it's the same taper for the kirkstead strap (20 to 18mm).

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

cehachristian said:


> It's saying listed by "Amazon.com" but some people had receive fake one. Let's say, I took the gamble to purchase from the seller. Is it easy to return to Amazon if I received a fake one?


Who received a fake one? I very much doubt Amazon was the seller if somebody got a fake one. Ebay usually is where the fake watches come from and they're usually pretty obvious fakes at that.

You want it to say "shipped and sold by Amazon.com". It can be listed on Amazon marketplace, sold by a 3rd party but shipped by Amazon. Like others said, Amazon has a pretty generous return policy if you don't like it


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

tkmj75 said:


> Indeed, I believe if you look for bargains and can afford it, you can snag a lot of deals as many are selling off their watches at suboptimal prices. Good time to go buying! I bought 4 watches over the last month!


Very good to know. I purchased the 033 in the beginning of this month and the 035 two weeks later. I agree there are deals to be had for those that look. Fortunately, I have a bit saved up due to a cancelled trip to Europe during my birthday month. Sadly, it looks like I will have to make my sojourn next year as I do not believe things will be back to normal within the next several months.

I feel a little less guilty dipping into my vacation fund now that I will not be going _anywhere_ this year. The SARBs are a pleasant consolation.

Thanks for the tip. I just wish these market conditions would push down on the high-priced ridiculousness of my grail watch. But, I am not holding my breath.


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

tkmj75 said:


> I am glad to say I got a good deal for the elusive *SARB065* over the weekend, and I'm pleased to welcome the gorgeous *Cocktail Time* to my collection made of only discontinued and rare watches.
> 
> View attachment 15149727


WOW! Martinis, anyone?


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

SgtHooch504 said:


> Very good to know. I purchased the 033 in the beginning of this month and the 035 two weeks later. I agree there are deals to be had for those that look. Fortunately, I have a bit saved up due to a cancelled trip to Europe during my birthday month. Sadly, it looks like I will have to make my sojourn next year as I do not believe things will be back to normal within the next several months.
> 
> I feel a little less guilty dipping into my vacation fund now that I will not be going _anywhere_ this year. The SARBs are a pleasant consolation.
> 
> Thanks for the tip. I just wish these market conditions would push down on the high-priced ridiculousness of my grail watch. But, I am not holding my breath.


Indeed, me staying at home with the girlfriend and not spending any money on getting drunk and eating out has saved me so much money. So I'm putting that into watches. I also sell watches for a profit, so that's coming along nicely too.


----------



## m555hih (May 24, 2020)

tkmj75 said:


> I am not sure about the exact process, but you should be able to replace the clasp with the Seiko one, as it's the same taper for the kirkstead strap (20 to 18mm).
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Thanks tkmj75! Is it okay if I remove the Seiko links without the directional arrows?


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

tkmj75 said:


> Indeed, me staying at home with the girlfriend and not spending any money on getting drunk and eating out has saved me so much money. So I'm putting that into watches. I also sell watches for a profit, so that's coming along nicely too.


Bravo, sir. I agree that there are some positives to the SIP order. I too am saving a little bit of $$ by not going out--although I do miss going out and tossing a few back. I was drinking at home more, but now I'm de-toxing because my liver was begging for it.

Kudos to your watch-selling enterprise. It's testament to your knowledge and skill.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

m555hih said:


> Thanks tkmj75! Is it okay if I remove the Seiko links without the directional arrows?


Although removing those links without arrows is not recommended for the average customer, as long as you are careful with it, you can remove every link. I would recommend tinkering with the links with patience, and it should be fine. Good luck! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

SgtHooch504 said:


> Bravo, sir. I agree that there are some positives to the SIP order. I too am saving a little bit of $$ by not going out--although I do miss going out and tossing a few back. I was drinking at home more, but now I'm de-toxing because my liver was begging for it.
> 
> Kudos to your watch-selling enterprise. It's testament to your knowledge and skill.


Thanks a lot mate, I appreciate your kind words. Yeah, I only drink when I have company, so being at home means there's no one I can drink with.

Very interesting thing I have noticed is that, during the lockdown, people have been more willing to spend huge amounts of money on JDM watches. I believe that's due to them having too much time and not having the satisfaction of spending money and shopping, which they otherwise would.

My plan is to eventually achieve the profit amount equal to what I spent for all of my five rare watches (comes to about US$ 2200).


----------



## NYRedRay (Mar 11, 2020)

Hey guys. Saw this on eBay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-SARB...ess-Steel-Mens-Watch-Made-Japan-/254605873598

Like this has to be fake right? No sales history, really low price.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

NYRedRay said:


> Hey guys. Saw this on eBay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/SEIKO-SARB...ess-Steel-Mens-Watch-Made-Japan-/254605873598
> 
> Like this has to be fake right? No sales history, really low price.


Yeah they just take your money and try to run off. If you pay by PayPal however, you're protected.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

tkmj75 said:


> Thanks a lot mate, I appreciate your kind words. Yeah, I only drink when I have company, so being at home means there's no one I can drink with.
> 
> Very interesting thing I have noticed is that, during the lockdown, people have been more willing to spend huge amounts of money on JDM watches. I believe that's due to them having too much time and not having the satisfaction of spending money and shopping, which they otherwise would.
> 
> My plan is to eventually achieve the profit amount equal to what I spent for all of my five rare watches (comes to about US$ 2200).


Yes, I totally agree. I think many of us are spending a lot of time watching YT video reviews and getting worked up about the scarcity of certain models. And because there's really nothing to check that exuberance, we are just giving in to our temptations. I sure did (2 SARBs in 2 weeks, sheesh).

You've got a good plan, buddy. I can't think of a better way live in a lockdown, than to make a little extra money. Nice.

My 035 should be delivered today. I feel like that kid on Christmas morning waiting for his parents to wake up so he can open his gift, which he knows is a new bike.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

SgtHooch504 said:


> Yes, I totally agree. I think many of us are spending a lot of time watching YT video reviews and getting worked up about the scarcity of certain models. And because there's really nothing to check that exuberance, we are just giving in to our temptations. I sure did (2 SARBs in 2 weeks, sheesh).
> 
> You've got a good plan, buddy. I can't think of a better way live in a lockdown, than to make a little extra money. Nice.
> 
> My 035 should be delivered today. I feel like that kid on Christmas morning waiting for his parents to wake up so he can open his gift, which he knows is a new bike.


Indeed, but at least you bought 2 watches that are rare and are only going to go up in value. So think of it as an investment for the future! Besides, you're also enjoying the pleasure derived from them.

Share your new 035 photos and your thoughts on it here when you can!


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

tkmj75 said:


> Indeed, but at least you bought 2 watches that are rare and are only going to go up in value. So think of it as an investment for the future! Besides, you're also enjoying the pleasure derived from them.
> 
> Share your new 035 photos and your thoughts on it here when you can!


Very true. I'm over the moon with my 2 Sarbs. Here's the newest addition to my collection:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

Anyone have any experience ordering a SARB from “Amazon US” global store on Amazon UK? Wondering if it’s worth the risk, don’t want to end up with a lemon.

Edit: I’ve just ordered it, says sold and dispatched by Amazon US, returns are dealt with like normal Amazon UK orders apparently so shouldn’t be any issues if I need to return it.


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

pojo1806 said:


> Anyone have any experience ordering a SARB from "Amazon US" global store on Amazon UK? Wondering if it's worth the risk, don't want to end up with a lemon.
> 
> Edit: I've just ordered it, says sold and dispatched by Amazon US, returns are dealt with like normal Amazon UK orders apparently so shouldn't be any issues if I need to return it.


Hi, pojo1806. This is slightly different, but it might help. I live in the US and ordered my SARB033 through Amazon US and had no problems. I received it a week later and am very satisfied. I purchased it with my Amazon Prime Rewards Visa Card for the added protection (and the 5% back). I've never had a problem with returns/exchanges/reorders/etc.

The only thing is that Amazon US are still prioritizing essential--and I have no idea how that is defined--so 2-Day deliveries are not happening here. I imagine under normal conditions US to UK might take a while. It might even be longer than that now.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

SgtHooch504 said:


> Hi, pojo1806. This is slightly different, but it might help. I live in the US and ordered my SARB033 through Amazon US and had no problems. I received it a week later and am very satisfied. I purchased it with my Amazon Prime Rewards Visa Card for the added protection (and the 5% back). I've never had a problem with returns/exchanges/reorders/etc.
> 
> The only thing is that Amazon US are still prioritizing essential--and I have no idea how that is defined--so 2-Day deliveries are not happening here. I imagine under normal conditions US to UK might take a while. It might even be longer than that now.


I appreciate the reply, I'm not in a massive rush for it to arrive so don't mind the longer delivery, it currently says 1st to 11th June which is perfectly fine. Only thing I'm worried about is getting someone's half scratched return (happened to me a couple of time's on Amazon UK orders) or something like that. If returns really is as easy as UK orders then there should be relatively low risk.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

pojo1806 said:


> Anyone have any experience ordering a SARB from "Amazon US" global store on Amazon UK? Wondering if it's worth the risk, don't want to end up with a lemon.
> 
> Edit: I've just ordered it, says sold and dispatched by Amazon US, returns are dealt with like normal Amazon UK orders apparently so shouldn't be any issues if I need to return it.


How much did you pay for the 033? Including shipping and import deposit? I was looking to buy a new 033 from Amazon US, I'm in the UK too.

From what I have heard, it's a hassle-free process, and the watches are genuine and high quality.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

pojo1806 said:


> I appreciate the reply, I'm not in a massive rush for it to arrive so don't mind the longer delivery, it currently says 1st to 11th June which is perfectly fine. Only thing I'm worried about is getting someone's half scratched return (happened to me a couple of time's on Amazon UK orders) or something like that. If returns really is as easy as UK orders then there should be relatively low risk.


For the returns, Amazon have an easy pickup and rest assured the buyer protection is very good.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

SgtHooch504 said:


> Very true. I'm over the moon with my 2 Sarbs. Here's the newest addition to my collection:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great, mate! Enjoy! Time to update your signature haha.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

tkmj75 said:


> How much did you pay for the 033? Including shipping and import deposit? I was looking to buy a new 033 from Amazon US, I'm in the UK too.
> 
> From what I have heard, it's a hassle-free process, and the watches are genuine and high quality.


It came to £402 including delivery and the import deposit, from what I understand if import is less than the deposit then you get refunded the difference, if it's more expensive then Amazon cover the extra cost.

I did look for a SARB033 as well but they only seem to have the SARB035.


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

pojo1806 said:


> I appreciate the reply, I'm not in a massive rush for it to arrive so don't mind the longer delivery, it currently says 1st to 11th June which is perfectly fine. Only thing I'm worried about is getting someone's half scratched return (happened to me a couple of time's on Amazon UK orders) or something like that. If returns really is as easy as UK orders then there should be relatively low risk.


I thought about that, too. After learning that the SARBs were discontinued in early '18, I wondered what I was buying. Was it a return/open box/fake? Even though the stickers will still intact, I inspected every millimeter of the watch just to be sure. It was pristine. I even looked at box, warranty booklets and hang tag. Although this was my first SARB, everything looked pretty legitimate to me.

Anyway, let us know how you make out.


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

tkmj75 said:


> Looks great, mate! Enjoy! Time to update your signature haha.


Thanks, buddy! And yes, it was also very cool to update my signature. =)


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

SgtHooch504 said:


> I thought about that, too. After learning that the SARBs were discontinued in early '18, I wondered what I was buying. Was it a return/open box/fake? Even though the stickers will still intact, I inspected every millimeter of the watch just to be sure. It was pristine. I even looked at box, warranty booklets and hang tag. Although this was my first SARB, everything looked pretty legitimate to me.
> 
> Anyway, let us know how you make out.


I'll make sure to post loads of pics in this thread so people can check it for me, I've never seen a SARB in person so wouldn't 100% be able to confirm it's legit. I usually get all my watches from a Seiko AD in the UK so never had to worry before now.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

pojo1806 said:


> It came to £402 including delivery and the import deposit, from what I understand if import is less than the deposit then you get refunded the difference, if it's more expensive then Amazon cover the extra cost.
> 
> I did look for a SARB033 as well but they only seem to have the SARB035.


Yeah they had the Sarb033 in stock a couple of weeks ago, but at that time, deliveries to the UK were suspended.

Anyway I got a good deal for £332, so I'm happy.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

SgtHooch504 said:


> I thought about that, too. After learning that the SARBs were discontinued in early '18, I wondered what I was buying. Was it a return/open box/fake? Even though the stickers will still intact, I inspected every millimeter of the watch just to be sure. It was pristine. I even looked at box, warranty booklets and hang tag. Although this was my first SARB, everything looked pretty legitimate to me.
> 
> Anyway, let us know how you make out.


All of those watches being sold are grey market ones (except the ones sold by Amazon itself, comes with a Seiko USA warranty).

So they're legitimate watches, just old stock.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

pojo1806 said:


> I'll make sure to post loads of pics in this thread so people can check it for me, I've never seen a SARB in person so wouldn't 100% be able to confirm it's legit. I usually get all my watches from a Seiko AD in the UK so never had to worry before now.


We can verify it for you, don't worry. Besides, I haven't seen or heard of any 033/ 035 fakes, only the 017.

So you bought the 035 then?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

tkmj75 said:


> We can verify it for you, don't worry. Besides, I haven't seen or heard of any 033/ 035 fakes, only the 017.
> 
> So you bought the 035 then?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Yeah I went for the SARB035, I have the 2020 black Alpinist so didn't want another black dial watch. I do have a white dial Zen Garden but I have recently stopped wearing it as it's a bit too big for my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

pojo1806 said:


> Yeah I went for the SARB035, I have the 2020 black Alpinist so didn't want another black dial watch. I do have a white dial Zen Garden but I have recently stopped wearing it as it's a bit too big for my 6.5" wrist.


Ah yeah, with your wrist size, the 035 will be perfect. I have bigger wrists (7.5") so at first, the 035 felt small. Good choice with the alpinist, it's beautiful with the black dial.


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

ILiveOnWacker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 033 and 035s are such strap monsters. So much versatility!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ILiveOnWacker (Dec 5, 2014)

That they are!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)

Love the SARB


----------



## anaplian (Jan 4, 2014)

I29alpha said:


> Love the SARB


That is quite a wrist shot!


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

I29alpha said:


> Love the SARB


Great shot! Surely, this must be the pic of the day. If I could start my morning like this for the rest of my days, I would.


----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)

Thanks fellas! Sure is fun taking them.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

I29alpha said:


> Thanks fellas! Sure is fun taking them.


This is a pretty strong argument in favor of the SARB033 being a Go Anywhere Do Anything (GADA) watch!

Hey, that'd be a fun series for this thread: post 'em up in as many varied use case scenarios as you can.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

I29alpha said:


> Thanks fellas! Sure is fun taking them.


I didn't realize someone could "win" a thread, but it just happened.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

I29alpha said:


> Thanks fellas! Sure is fun taking them.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

I29alpha said:


> Thanks fellas! Sure is fun taking them.


You seem to be "falling" in love with your SARB033.


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

mi6_ said:


> You seem to be "falling" in love with your SARB033.


Some of us here would "jump" at the chance to snap a pic like this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil (Jan 14, 2010)

I29alpha said:


> Thanks fellas! Sure is fun taking them.


Please tell us that you used a GoPro and weren't holding your phone in your other hand.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

Happy Friday, everyone!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Reddington (Sep 22, 2016)

Thanks to this thread, I finally pulled the trigger on a SARB035 and absolutely love it! Wondering if I should pick up another? :think:


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

ARTSUMO said:


> Thanks to this thread, I finally pulled the trigger on a SARB035 and absolutely love it! Wondering if I should pick up another? :think:


Congrats, ARTSUMO. You bought a great watch. I picked up a 033 at the beginning of this month and loved it so much I ordered the 035. Both are pretty awesome. I say, if you have the budget for it and you can find it for a decent price (from a reputable place), _go for it_. I was on the fence, but decided that I could afford it and would probably regret not buying once it disappeared for good.

Obviously, this is just one guy's opinion and there are many others to consider. I ended up buying the second SARB after gathering others' thoughts in this forum--_and am glad that I did_.


----------



## Mr. Reddington (Sep 22, 2016)

Thank you! I feel the same about possible regret once these are gone.


----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)

heboil said:


> I29alpha said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks fellas! Sure is fun taking them.
> ...


Haha! Yes a go pro. You guys are great!


----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

Now I know the Sarb has water resistance; On the other hand, sky-diving resistance ?! Oh boy now you’ve done it.

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Reddington (Sep 22, 2016)

nimzotech said:


> Now I know the Sarb has water resistance; On the other hand, sky-diving resistance ?! Oh boy now you've done it.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Has anyone actually tested the water resistance swimming? I know it says 10 bar, but without a screw down crown...


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

ARTSUMO said:


> Has anyone actually tested the water resistance swimming? I know it says 10 bar, but without a screw down crown...


Yes it's a sports watch with 100M of water resistance. Lots of people have swam with it or taken it to the beach. That said water resistance isn't permanent. I probably would get a pressure test done if it's more than 5 years old to be safe. Dive watches are generally recommended to get tested annually FYI.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

A screw down crown doesn't make it more water resistant. It just secures the crown from being pulled by accident. The gaskets keep the water out.


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

ARTSUMO said:


> Has anyone actually tested the water resistance swimming? I know it says 10 bar, but without a screw down crown...


There are pictures in this thread of people swimming with their SARBs. I know cause I posted one of them. It's totally fine, just relax and do it.


----------



## eleven pass (Oct 6, 2018)

My Mr. Spock edition:


----------



## temjiin (Apr 25, 2019)

It's coming up to make or break with buying these. The cheapest I can now find is £400, are they still worth the money?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

ARTSUMO said:


> Thanks to this thread, I finally pulled the trigger on a SARB035 and absolutely love it! Wondering if I should pick up another? :think:


After getting the 035, decided to lookout for a good deal on a 033 and eventually got one for under $350.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

My SARB035 still hasn’t dispatched, the wait is killing me!


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

SgtHooch504 said:


> Some of us here would "jump" at the chance to snap a pic like this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now you're just flying in with these puns, pun intended.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

ARTSUMO said:


> Thanks to this thread, I finally pulled the trigger on a SARB035 and absolutely love it! Wondering if I should pick up another? :think:


Go for you, you can never have enough Sarbs. I have 4 already!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

temjiin said:


> It's coming up to make or break with buying these. The cheapest I can now find is £400, are they still worth the money?


Are you talking about the SARB033? £400 is a great price, I would recommend it. I just sold used 3 x Sarb033s on eBay for around £522, £522 and £562 and made a good profit.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

pojo1806 said:


> My SARB035 still hasn't dispatched, the wait is killing me!


Where did you buy it from? Yeah I know, the wait is painful. I am waiting for my Sarb065 cocktail time to be delivered.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

tkmj75 said:


> Where did you buy it from? Yeah I know, the wait is painful. I am waiting for my Sarb065 cocktail time to be delivered.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Amazon US global store, funnily enough it dispatched last night and says due to deliver 4th June!


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

pojo1806 said:


> Amazon US global store, funnily enough it dispatched last night and says due to deliver 4th June!


Nice, worth the wait! It's a beauty!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## temjiin (Apr 25, 2019)

I'm more interested in the 035 but I think I'll pull the trigger on this pretty soon, the price hikes lately have been a bit alarming...


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

tkmj75 said:


> Nice, worth the wait! It's a beauty!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Fingers crossed it will be a flawless brand new watch and not some dodgy return like I've had in the past from Amazon!


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

pojo1806 said:


> Fingers crossed it will be a flawless brand new watch and not some dodgy return like I've had in the past from Amazon!


What happened last time? I haven't bought from Global Amazon yet tbh.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

temjiin said:


> I'm more interested in the 035 but I think I'll pull the trigger on this pretty soon, the price hikes lately have been a bit alarming...


Yeah the prices are rising rapidly! It's crazy! I've seen used 033 being sold on eBay for £300 in March now being sold for £560.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

tkmj75 said:


> What happened last time? I haven't bought from Global Amazon yet tbh.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Not from Global Store just regular Amazon UK, had it happen twice in the last 6 months. One watch came with the band sized, fully removed from the watch with spring bars missing and the whole watch was full of gunk and scratched.


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

tkmj75 said:


> Now you're just flying in with these puns, pun intended.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Very true, sir. I notice you are also able to "drop in" once you over the zone.


----------



## NorCalKid (May 14, 2020)

yankeexpress said:


> After getting the 035, decided to lookout for a good deal on a 033 and eventually got one for under $350.


Agreed, My 033 just arrived last night, $380usd all in unworn with stickers still on it. I thought that was fair. Now I'll be keeping an eye out for a 017. Took me 2 or 3 weeks of looking on here and ebay to find one in excellent shape.

Better late than never!


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

Didn't really feel a need to add one of these to my collection, but the hype got to me and I just ordered a 035. Prefer the 033, should've ordered when Amazon had it for $350 a couple of months ago. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

SgtHooch504 said:


> Very true, sir. I notice you are also able to "drop in" once you over the zone.


Although it would seem like I have an ability to do so, I was just _winging_ it!


----------



## heboil (Jan 14, 2010)

Flecto.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

My SARB035 is out for delivery, fingers crossed it will be perfect,


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

SARB035 just arrived so snapped some quick pics, excuse the finger prints and dust, I was too excited and forgot to clean it... The watch came with all the plastic stuck to it so I'm confident it's brand new and not a return like I worried.


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

pojo1806 said:


> SARB035 just arrived so snapped some quick pics, excuse the finger prints and dust, I was too excited and forgot to clean it... The watch came with all the plastic stuck to it so I'm confident it's brand new and not a return like I worried.
> View attachment 15181925
> View attachment 15181931
> View attachment 15181957


Nice! Congrats, buddy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

SgtHooch504 said:


> pojo1806 said:
> 
> 
> > SARB035 just arrived so snapped some quick pics, excuse the finger prints and dust, I was too excited and forgot to clean it... The watch came with all the plastic stuck to it so I'm confident it's brand new and not a return like I worried.
> ...


Thanks, I love it! Perfect size for my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## mizzare (Jul 21, 2017)

I know this thread is dedicated to the 033/035 SARBs, but let me show you the beautiful SARB072. Unfortunately it is no longer with me and I have to admit, it was a terrible mistake to let it go. :-(


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

A SARB072 belongs in this thread just as much as a 033/035. Beautiful rose gold watch.


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

mizzare said:


> I know this thread is dedicated to the 033/035 SARBs, but let me show you the beautiful SARB072. Unfortunately it is no longer with me and I have to admit, it was a terrible mistake to let it go. :-(
> 
> View attachment 15183167


Maaaaannnnn... I'm sorry to say you really blew it, bro. You have my sympathies.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

mizzare said:


> I know this thread is dedicated to the 033/035 SARBs, but let me show you the beautiful SARB072. Unfortunately it is no longer with me and I have to admit, it was a terrible mistake to let it go. :-(
> 
> View attachment 15183167


Beautiful watch, at first I liked the idea of it having a matching rose gold bracelet but think it works nicely on the leather and might be too OTT on metal.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

NorCalKid said:


> Agreed, My 033 just arrived last night, $380usd all in unworn with stickers still on it. I thought that was fair. Now I'll be keeping an eye out for a 017. Took me 2 or 3 weeks of looking on here and ebay to find one in excellent shape.
> 
> Better late than never!


That's a great deal, what a steal! Where did you buy it from?


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

heboil said:


> Flecto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a beauty! Such a classic watch!


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

pojo1806 said:


> SARB035 just arrived so snapped some quick pics, excuse the finger prints and dust, I was too excited and forgot to clean it... The watch came with all the plastic stuck to it so I'm confident it's brand new and not a return like I worried.


That's a legit watch, no worries. You got one of the last production pieces, manufactured in June 2019. Mine was manufactured in July 2019. Good stuff!


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

mizzare said:


> I know this thread is dedicated to the 033/035 SARBs, but let me show you the beautiful SARB072. Unfortunately it is no longer with me and I have to admit, it was a terrible mistake to let it go. :-(
> 
> View attachment 15183167


Oh no, that was a mistake. They are being sold for close to US$1000 now for used ones.


----------



## austex (May 17, 2009)

[
My SARB035 on a bond stripe Crown and Buckle Chevron strap
QUOTE=tkmj75;51870955]Oh no, that was a mistake. They are being sold for close to US$1000 now for used ones.[/QUOTE]


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

tkmj75 said:


> That's a legit watch, no worries. You got one of the last production pieces, manufactured in June 2019. Mine was manufactured in July 2019. Good stuff!


Awesome, thanks for confirming.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

Sure, no problem! Now you have been bitten by the Seiko SARB bug haha. Be careful or you might end up like me with 4 SARBs (it all started with the 035).


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

tkmj75 said:


> Sure, no problem! Now you have been bitten by the Seiko SARB bug haha. Be careful or you might end up like me with 4 SARBs (it all started with the 035).


If they were easier to come by I would surely end up with the 033 and the 017!


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

pojo1806 said:


> If they were easier to come by I would surely end up with the 033 and the 017!


Sent you a PM about a SARB033.


----------



## heboil (Jan 14, 2010)

Here's one on a dirty Bond.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

I29alpha said:


> Love the SARB


man what are you doing there? xD


----------



## m555hih (May 24, 2020)

tkmj75 said:


> Although removing those links without arrows is not recommended for the average customer, as long as you are careful with it, you can remove every link. I would recommend tinkering with the links with patience, and it should be fine. Good luck! Let us know how it goes!


You were spot on with patience!

Absolutely love it though. b-)

Some notes below.
















Recommend getting a solid spring bar tool. It's one thing removing links, but this was my first time changing a strap. Was a rough go in the beginning. Feel like things would've gone smoother if I had a heavy duty spring bar tool, not the small one I was using.

The spring bar goes both through the link and the curved end then attaches to the watch.

For the clasp, used the watch gecko pin to connect.

Being patient was the main thing for a beginner like me. Be in an open space with no cracks or crevices where the spring bar would pop out and fall into ha. Was thinking about the disaster this would potentially be.

Sarb033. Watch Gecko Kirkstead 20 mm polished/brushed. 20 mm polished/brushed curved ends. With Seiko clasp.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

Unfortunately can't seem to get a perfect fit on the default bracelet, 1 link each side is too tight and 1 link from the 6 o'clock is too loose even when i use the micro adjust.. Don't really want to have to buy a 3rd party strap.


----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)

sblantipodi said:


> I29alpha said:
> 
> 
> > Love the SARB
> ...


Skydiving!


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

I ordered an Uncle Seiko President for my SARB on Wednesday so hoping it will be dispatched today... This is from their UK store.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## moarlo (May 28, 2017)

Yesterday


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

moarlo said:


> Yesterday


Good job keeping it classy by matching your watch with your floor.


----------



## eleven pass (Oct 6, 2018)

Nice sunny walk today.


----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

pojo1806 said:


> SARB035 just arrived so snapped some quick pics, excuse the finger prints and dust, I was too excited and forgot to clean it... The watch came with all the plastic stuck to it so I'm confident it's brand new and not a return like I worried.
> View attachment 15181925
> View attachment 15181931
> View attachment 15181957


I like that microfiber cloth - costco or amazon?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chief-diversity-officer (Sep 17, 2019)

PartyBees said:


> Good job keeping it classy by matching your watch with your floor.
> 
> View attachment 15211497


what strap is that if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

chief-diversity-officer said:


> what strap is that if you don't mind me asking?


Barton Sailcoth, Slate Grey. $25
https://www.amazon.com/18mm-Army-Green-Sailcloth-Release/dp/B07XYG9HR3

Better Photo


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

My Uncle Seiko president just arrived and gotta say I am pretty damn disappointed. Firstly the 20mm springbars were useless so had to use some 19mm which doesn't sit right with me.. The finish on the end links is pretty bad, they had some sharp edges underneath, the clasp is worse than SKX007 jubilee and the pins were so tight in some of the links I had to really hammer the hell out of them for them to come out.

Overall looks wise it's nice but the quality is not even close to the £60 I paid.


----------



## austex (May 17, 2009)

Still just loving my SARB035! I really look at it as a sporty everyday alternative to a Rolex OP or Datejust... I’ve handled and worn the Rolex products and totally realize the finishing is not even in the same ballpark but for the $300 I paid for this it sure does scratch the itch!


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

pojo1806 said:


> My Uncle Seiko president just arrived and gotta say I am pretty damn disappointed. Firstly the 20mm springbars were useless so had to use some 19mm which doesn't sit right with me.. The finish on the end links is pretty bad, they had some sharp edges underneath, the clasp is worse than SKX007 jubilee and the pins were so tight in some of the links I had to really hammer the hell out of them for them to come out.
> 
> Overall looks wise it's nice but the quality is not even close to the £60 I paid.


Quoting myself... Pics below.


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

pojo1806 said:


> Quoting myself... Pics below.
> 
> View attachment 15218293
> 
> ...


I agree with some of the things you said. I put it back on the OEM bracelet and the president bracelet is sitting in my drawer. Waiting to see an all brushed bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

Jale said:


> pojo1806 said:
> 
> 
> > Quoting myself... Pics below.
> ...


I have a feeling I will be doing the same lol. I could probably send it back but don't think I can be bothered.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

pojo1806 said:


> I have a feeling I will be doing the same lol. I could probably send it back but don't think I can be bothered.


I too like the look of my US president. And I'm cool with the polished centers as a match with polished sections of the case.

I had a QC issue with an end link that was unrelated to hot spots or spring bars (had a scratch on the top side), but Larry rectified it for me upon request.

I forget whether any of the pins gave me a headache during resizing.

I dislike the clasp. But Larry responded to my unsolicited feedback about it that he was decidedly going for a vintage vibe with the clasp. So I concluded that I can't fault someone for sticking to their creative guns, though I would have gone a different direction 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

ck2k01 said:


> pojo1806 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a feeling I will be doing the same lol. I could probably send it back but don't think I can be bothered.
> ...


I've all ready taken it off lol, don't get me wrong it's a nice looking bracelet but the build quality is just not good enough for me to keep using it. I think the bracelet that comes with the SARB is much higher quality, just doesn't have enough micro adjustments...

I've put my watch on a cheap bluey black leather strap for now. Can anyone recommend a good strap for me? UK based, looking for a good quality leather.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

is the clasp removable, and replaceable with the properly sized clasp? if it is i can't see why people wouldn't just swap it if the clasp is "that bad"?

yea i guess you shouldn't have to replace the clasp in the first place, but such is the world we live in =\


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

Settled on this for now, it's actually from a smart watch I used to wear, I swapped the black buckle for a silver one.


----------



## heboil (Jan 14, 2010)

pojo1806 said:


> Settled on this for now, it's actually from a smart watch I used to wear, I swapped the black buckle for a silver one.
> View attachment 15220751
> 
> View attachment 15220753


That's very intelligent...

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

PartyBees said:


> Barton Sailcoth, Slate Grey. $25
> https://www.amazon.com/18mm-Army-Green-Sailcloth-Release/dp/B07XYG9HR3
> 
> Better Photo
> View attachment 15212459


That's a great colour combo with the ivory dial of the 035!


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

pojo1806 said:


> My Uncle Seiko president just arrived and gotta say I am pretty damn disappointed. Firstly the 20mm springbars were useless so had to use some 19mm which doesn't sit right with me.. The finish on the end links is pretty bad, they had some sharp edges underneath, the clasp is worse than SKX007 jubilee and the pins were so tight in some of the links I had to really hammer the hell out of them for them to come out.
> 
> Overall looks wise it's nice but the quality is not even close to the £60 I paid.


A bit late now, but I read a review on Reddit that the Uncle Seiko president feels cheap and rattly. Doesn't even come with solid endlinks; did yours have solid end links?

A better option would be to buy the Geckota Kirkstead (£58 with solid £48 without).


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

Jale said:


> I agree with some of the things you said. I put it back on the OEM bracelet and the president bracelet is sitting in my drawer. Waiting to see an all brushed bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can remove the glossy middle-links' finishing by shining it with a scotchbrite in your kitchen to get a brushed finish. I've done that many times.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

tkmj75 said:


> pojo1806 said:
> 
> 
> > My Uncle Seiko president just arrived and gotta say I am pretty damn disappointed. Firstly the 20mm springbars were useless so had to use some 19mm which doesn't sit right with me.. The finish on the end links is pretty bad, they had some sharp edges underneath, the clasp is worse than SKX007 jubilee and the pins were so tight in some of the links I had to really hammer the hell out of them for them to come out.
> ...


Yeah I should have done a bit more googling lol. The end links are solid dunno why people say they aren't, it's the jubilee that comes with hollow end links as far as I am aware.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> is the clasp removable, and replaceable with the properly sized clasp? if it is i can't see why people wouldn't just swap it if the clasp is "that bad"?
> 
> yea i guess you shouldn't have to replace the clasp in the first place, but such is the world we live in =\


I don't think it is. I naturally thought about a swap-clasp solution, but it seemed that the way it connects requires more of a mod job than I could, as of yet, be bothered to mess around with. (Regrettably I'm out of town ATM so I can't post a demonstrative shot of it.)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

PartyBees, never would have thought to pair a gray watchband with the white dial Sarb033. But man, it does look sharp. For $25, I might just have to pull the trigger.


----------



## Jale (Jul 11, 2018)

Back on the OEM bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

SgtHooch504 said:


> PartyBees, never would have thought to pair a gray watchband with the white dial Sarb033. But man, it does look sharp. For $25, I might just have to pull the trigger.


I've had it a month and am pretty happy with it. It will distress a little near the holes but overall seems to be holding up well considering the price. The stitching is good and it has a slight taper.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

pojo1806 said:


> Yeah I should have done a bit more googling lol. The end links are solid dunno why people say they aren't, it's the jubilee that comes with hollow end links as far as I am aware.


Ah that's good it has solid endlinks. I'm looking to buy a president bracelet myself, but all the good options are quite expensive.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

So, I decided to swap the bracelet on my SARB035 to a vintage tan brown leather strap.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

tkmj75 said:


> So, I decided to swap the bracelet on my SARB035 to a vintage tan brown leather strap.
> 
> View attachment 15236833


Looks great, I have a dark brown Hirsch strap on it's way to put on mine.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

I’m liking the Hirsch but feel it’s a bit short on the tail end, took one of the keepers off, what do you guys think?


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

tkmj75 said:


> So, I decided to swap the bracelet on my SARB035 to a vintage tan brown leather strap.
> 
> View attachment 15236833


What a _classic_ look!


----------



## xInZax (Jun 14, 2014)

Absolutely love my Sarb035. Seems less popular than the 033. Wish the stock bracelet worked for me. Too tight or too loose.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xInZax (Jun 14, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15209931


What model is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

xInZax said:


> What model is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Plain old 033 with some roof reflection ;-)


----------



## xInZax (Jun 14, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> Plain old 033 with some roof reflection ;-)


Oh haha. Looked like the sarx045.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old45 (Jan 21, 2017)

Only watch I've worn M-F for the last month has been my 033. Have switched between the bracelet and a plain black leather band a few times; I now know that for my work week this is all I need. Watches 3 and 4 times the price sitting unworn on the shelf. 

Got croc and kangaroo leather straps on the way - gotta support the local Australian economy.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

xInZax said:


> Oh haha. Looked like the sarx045.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha, I had the same thoughts!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

old45 said:


> Only watch I've worn M-F for the last month has been my 033. Have switched between the bracelet and a plain black leather band a few times; I now know that for my work week this is all I need. Watches 3 and 4 times the price sitting unworn on the shelf.
> 
> Got croc and kangaroo leather straps on the way - gotta support the local Australian economy.


It's such a reliable watch tbh, classy but also doesn't need to be coddled like a dress watch.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

After a month break, the SARB is back on wrist. I didn't think I'd miss it so much.









Sent from my Atari 2600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

The sarb is always comfortable and I like it for that , especially in hot weather as there it is in Italy.









Inviato dal mio SM-G975F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

On a Crown & Buckle Linen Perlon to beat the heat

Untitled by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

ean10775 said:


> On a Crown & Buckle Linen Perlon to beat the heat
> 
> Untitled by Eric, on Flickr


Wow! There's something about gray on the 035 that is classy as hell.


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

SgtHooch504 said:


> Wow! There's something about gray on the 035 that is classy as hell.


Actually its more of a beige and brown mix rather than grey, but I do agree - a grey toned strap looks great with the cream dial.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

ean10775 said:


> On a Crown & Buckle Linen Perlon to beat the heat
> 
> Untitled by Eric, on Flickr


That's a gorgeous combo. Also, the dial looks completely white in this!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

tkmj75 said:


> That's a gorgeous combo. Also, the dial looks completely white in this!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Yeah...that's not accurate though - its definitely cream.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

ean10775 said:


> Yeah...that's not accurate though - its definitely cream.


Indeed, I have both 035 and 033 and I love that the former can look different in many ways. But the ivory dial does make it unique in a sea of white dial ones.

Mine is on tan brown oiled leather strap and my gf calls the combo coffee and cream.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

tkmj75 said:


> Indeed, I have both 035 and 033 and I love that the former can look different in many ways. But the ivory dial does make it unique in a sea of white dial ones.
> 
> Mine is on tan brown oiled leather strap and my gf calls the combo coffee and cream.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


"I like my sugar with coffee and cream."

I totally agree. There is something so vintage about a cream dial with either a tan strap or a grey strap. It's really quite handsome. To me, that combo has such a scholarly appearance, like something a college professor would wear. Although my college days are far, far behind me; it's the first thing that springs to mind.

My 035 is currently under Safe Queen status while I bond with the 033. However, I'm eager to give the 035 some wrist-time soon. My dilemma: rock the steel bracelet or immediately swap it out for a NATO or leather.

Sent from my Atari 2600 using Tapatalk


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

SgtHooch504 said:


> My dilemma: rock the steel bracelet or immediately swap it out for a NATO or leather.
> 
> Sent from my Atari 2600 using Tapatalk


I've had and have been wearing my 035 for 2 1/2 years and the stock bracelet came off the watch on day one and has never been sized. I don't care much for oyster style bracelets on anything other than a dive watch though.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

SgtHooch504 said:


> "I like my sugar with coffee and cream."
> 
> I totally agree. There is something so vintage about a cream dial with either a tan strap or a grey strap. It's really quite handsome. To me, that combo has such a scholarly appearance, like something a college professor would wear. Although my college days are far, far behind me; it's the first thing that springs to mind.
> 
> ...


I feel the 035 is more suited to a leather strap (thanks to its classiness) and the 033 is suited for a bracelet (owing to its sportiness). I've ordered a president style bracelet for my 033, so once that arrives, I'll post photos!


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

I feel like the 035 can still be plenty sporty. Today on tropic rubber:

Untitled by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

tkmj75 said:


> I feel the 035 is more suited to a leather strap (thanks to its classiness) and the 033 is suited for a bracelet (owing to its sportiness). I've ordered a president style bracelet for my 033, so once that arrives, I'll post photos!


I just looked up what a President looks like. It looks like the 033 was made for it! Is it from Uncle Seiko? That guy is in California like me, so shipping would be fast.

The President makes my Super-O Boyer look plain by comparison. 









Sent from my Atari 2600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyjuice (Sep 7, 2018)

I regretted selling my SARB last year. Amazon is selling it for about $400 now shipped. Lots of place out of stock so I picked one up and waiting for it to arrive


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

SgtHooch504 said:


> I just looked up what a President looks like. It looks like the 033 was made for it! Is it from Uncle Seiko? That guy is in California like me, so shipping would be fast.
> 
> The President makes my Super-O Boyer look plain by comparison.
> [/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20200709/91864d9aae86bab07c9fa15206901f47.jpg[/IMG]
> ...


US and WatchGecko offer the two leading SARB president bracelets, IMO.

Both both have peculiar clasps to decide between.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

ean10775 said:


> I feel like the 035 can still be plenty sporty. Today on tropic rubber:
> 
> Untitled by Eric, on Flickr


Every time I see a picture like this, I have to talk myself down from looking at getting the 035 again. It looks stunning here.

Why oh why, can't the dial be that white in real life!


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

SgtHooch504 said:


> I just looked up what a President looks like. It looks like the 033 was made for it! Is it from Uncle Seiko? That guy is in California like me, so shipping would be fast.
> 
> The President makes my Super-O Boyer look plain by comparison.
> 
> ...


That's a great combo, I do like your look!

I got the president style bracelet from strapsco, since I've hard Uncle Seiko one rattles too much. I looked at Geckota kirkstead, but they changed to a new clasp which is poor (also you need to pay extra $15 for hollow end links). The strapsco one I got in total for $34 including shipping to Europe. This is how it'll look, so I'm excited to try it out.


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

ck2k01 said:


> US and WatchGecko offer the two leading SARB president bracelets, IMO.
> 
> Both both have peculiar clasps to decide between.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got it. Yeah, I see what you mean about the clasps.

Looking forward to see how yours looks.


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

tkmj75 said:


> That's a great combo, I do like your look!
> 
> I got the president style bracelet from strapsco, since I've hard Uncle Seiko one rattles too much. I looked at Geckota kirkstead, but they changed to a new clasp which is poor (also you need to pay extra $15 for hollow end links). The strapsco one I got in total for $34 including shipping to Europe. This is how it'll look, so I'm excited to try it out.
> 
> View attachment 15342153


That _really_ does look presidential. I can just visualize it peeking out of the dress shirt cuff. Sharp as hell.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

tkmj75 said:


> That's a great combo, I do like your look!
> 
> I got the president style bracelet from strapsco, since I've hard Uncle Seiko one rattles too much. I looked at Geckota kirkstead, but they changed to a new clasp which is poor (also you need to pay extra $15 for hollow end links). The strapsco one I got in total for $34 including shipping to Europe. This is how it'll look, so I'm excited to try it out.
> 
> View attachment 15342153


The Uncle Seiko president is pretty trash, I bought it and never wore it longer than a few hours.


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

pojo1806 said:


> The Uncle Seiko president is pretty trash, I bought it and never wore it longer than a few hours.


Really. Okay, good to know. It's so hard to tell just by looking at the pictures. I have to experience with US, Geckota or Strapsco. I do have 3 bracelets from Strapcode and they are pretty good: well-constructed, heavy and the end-links mate perfectly to the dial.

I'm not the most knowledgeable about these things, but I am very satisfied with them. I really like tkmj75's President bracelet. It really makes the 033 shine.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

SgtHooch504 said:


> Really. Okay, good to know. It's so hard to tell just by looking at the pictures. I have to experience with US, Geckota or Strapsco. I do have 3 bracelets from Strapcode and they are pretty good: well-constructed, heavy and the end-links mate perfectly to the dial.
> 
> I'm not the most knowledgeable about these things, but I am very satisfied with them. I really like tkmj75's President bracelet. It really makes the 033 shine.


I would recommend Strapcode as the best aftermarket straps. A bit pricey, but worth the money. If you're looking for a cheaper option, lemme know! I'll link you that strapsco one.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## barewrist (Aug 22, 2018)

tkmj75 said:


> That's a great combo, I do like your look!
> 
> I got the president style bracelet from strapsco, since I've hard Uncle Seiko one rattles too much. I looked at Geckota kirkstead, but they changed to a new clasp which is poor (also you need to pay extra $15 for hollow end links). The strapsco one I got in total for $34 including shipping to Europe. This is how it'll look, so I'm excited to try it out.
> 
> View attachment 15342153


Let me know how it turns out!


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

barewrist said:


> Let me know how it turns out!


Will do, I'll share my thoughts and photos once I get it. It's slowly getting to Europe from the US.


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

ean10775 said:


> Yeah...that's not accurate though - its definitely cream.


That's what I love about the 035. Looks white from a distance but upon inspection the parchment creaminess becomes apparent.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

pojo1806 said:


> The Uncle Seiko president is pretty trash, I bought it and never wore it longer than a few hours.


I wouldn't go so far as to call them garbage, they tend to go for that vintage reproduction feel. That being said I always go strap code the pressed endlinks on the Unc. Seikos drive me nuts.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

aguila9 said:


> I wouldn't go so far as to call them garbage, they tend to go for that vintage reproduction feel. That being said I always go strap code the pressed endlinks on the Unc. Seikos drive me nuts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Who would you say makes the best President bracelet for the Sarb033?


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

After messing around with my iPhone camera in the backyard, I still can't believe how handsome this bad boy is. I've only had it for 2 months and it continues to surprise me.









Sent from my Atari 2600 using Tapatalk


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

aguila9 said:


> I wouldn't go so far as to call them garbage, they tend to go for that vintage reproduction feel. That being said I always go strap code the pressed endlinks on the Unc. Seikos drive me nuts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Maybe I was a little harsh and had I done more research I wouldn't have ordered. Not a fan of the "vintage reproduction" style bracelet, prefer a more solid construction.


----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)

Just ordered my second SARB for this year, won’t be selling this one. The 035 this time! Have a US jubilee inbound as well, can’t wait!


----------



## sam08861 (Sep 12, 2012)

pojo1806 said:


> The Uncle Seiko president is pretty trash, I bought it and never wore it longer than a few hours.


Totally agree on the Uncle Seiko president.

Here's a quasi comparison I did some time ago in the affordable watches forum..









Strapcode vs Uncle Seiko vs OEM vs Rado - Apples vs...


Just got the Uncle Seiko President bracelet for a SARB033 and I have to say it's the definition of cheap. Cheap looking, cheap feeling, cheaply made. My advice don't get it. I did some apples to oranges comparisons vs a Strapcode Jubilee for the SARB017, the OEM Seiko SARB033 Bracelet and a...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

sam08861 said:


> Totally agree on the Uncle Seiko president.
> 
> Here's a quasi comparison I did some time ago in the affordable watches forum..
> 
> ...


Hey sam08861, which brand do you like for a President bracelet? tkmj75 posted a very good-looking one and I'm interested in getting one as well for my 033. I think the President is best for the 033.


----------



## sam08861 (Sep 12, 2012)

SgtHooch504 said:


> Hey sam08861, which brand do you like for a President bracelet? tkmj75 posted a very good-looking one and I'm interested in getting one as well for my 033. I think the President is best for the 033.


Unfortunately, for president bracelets for the SARB 33/35, I've only tried the Uncle Seiko, so can't recommend a brand.

I like the strapcode Jubilee I have a lot on the Alpinist, however, they do not make a president model. I've heard good things about the geckota president, but it appears the version that folks like has changed in the most recent iteration.

Hopefully someone can chime in who has experience with the other offerings.


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

SgtHooch504 said:


> Who would you say makes the best President bracelet for the Sarb033?


If Strapcode has one then that's the way I would go, but I have no experience with a president bracelet for the 033 or 035, but I haven't really looked since I got my Jubilee.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

pojo1806 said:


> Maybe I was a little harsh and had I done more research I wouldn't have ordered. Not a fan of the "vintage reproduction" style bracelet, prefer a more solid construction.


I learned my lesson when I ordered one of those razor wire bracelet from Uncle Seiko. Jingles like a Christmas Reindeer.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

Man, I always liked a little jingle in my bracelet, especially if its light and comfortable.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

SgtHooch504 said:


> After messing around with my iPhone camera in the backyard, I still can't believe how handsome this bad boy is. I've only had it for 2 months and it continues to surprise me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks so gorgeous! The 033 and 035 are classic designs that'll stand the test of time!


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

sam08861 said:


> Unfortunately, for president bracelets for the SARB 33/35, I've only tried the Uncle Seiko, so can't recommend a brand.
> 
> I like the strapcode Jubilee I have a lot on the Alpinist, however, they do not make a president model. I've heard good things about the geckota president, but it appears the version that folks like has changed in the most recent iteration.
> 
> Hopefully someone can chime in who has experience with the other offerings.


Yeah agree on Geckota, don't go for the new kirkstead president. Their new clasp is apparently horrendous and keeps opening by itself.


----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## heboil (Jan 14, 2010)

An AliExpress strap.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)

^^Looking good!


----------



## moarlo (May 28, 2017)

One of my 2 watch collection


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

I29alpha said:


> ^^Looking good!


Ugh.

See, I _know_ it's not the right watch for me. The "vanilla puddin" dial color just isn't right. I _know_ this from owning it.

Twice.

But every. dad. gum. time I see a photo like this, I have to fight the impulse to buy another one.


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

moarlo said:


> One of my 2 watch collection
> View attachment 15356307


One of my four watch collection.









Sent from my Atari 2600 using Tapatalk


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

First time I've ever had this on the factory bracelet. Like others I wish there was more adjustment at the clasp (even one more hole would do wonders)

Untitled by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

I am waiting for my Sarb035 to appear in my mailbox. Should arrive this Friday. So excited!


----------



## I29alpha (Dec 9, 2016)

RotorRonin said:


> Ugh.
> 
> See, I _know_ it's not the right watch for me. The "vanilla puddin" dial color just isn't right. I _know_ this from owning it.
> 
> ...


Oh I get it! I'm glad I could....help? ??


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

I29alpha said:


> Oh I get it! I'm glad I could....help?


Yeah, thanks! Great photo tho.



ean10775 said:


> Untitled by Eric, on Flickr


And _another_ one! Auughhh!


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

RotorRonin said:


> Yeah, thanks! Great photo tho.
> 
> And _another_ one! Auughhh!


I think you may just need to go for the OP39...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

ean10775 said:


> I think you may just need to go for the OP39...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, RotorRonin and I are in the same boat. I'm attempting to scratch the itch with the new Lorier Falcon 2 in white. I'll know if it's worked sometime in late August or September!









Stolen from Lorier's website


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

I hadn't seen that - yeah that looks like a good alternative. I like the green/gilt option as well! On a 36mm watch though, the white dial will and what appears to me a fairly long lug-to-lug for the case size will make it wear a little larger which is a plus I think.


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

ean10775 said:


> I think you may just need to go for the OP39...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good suggestion. I spent many days admiring the OP39 (white _and_ black) during the SIP order in my area (way, way too many YT reviews). Eventually, I came across the SARB035 and SARB033 and was instantly smitten. For the price, they are a close facsimile with a style of their own. After joining this forum and reading numerous comments, I pulled the trigger on both the 035 and 033.

In the meantime, the OPs will remain at Grail Status. I just can't bring myself to drop that amount of money, especially now. Although they are both sublime.


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

I agree completely - for the money the SARB035/SARB033 are great for scratching that OP/Datejust/Grand Seiko itch. I looked at an OP39 a year or so ago, but couldn't justify the cost when compared to what you get in the SARBs.


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

ean10775 said:


> I agree completely - for the money the SARB035/SARB033 are great for scratching that OP/Datejust/Grand Seiko itch. I looked at an OP39 a year or so ago, but couldn't justify the cost when compared to what you get in the SARBs.


Same here. MSRP is $5,700, but I don't think it can be found at that price. A buddy and I were talking about it and he said, "You've got the money and it's not like you're buying a car." While I agreed, I told him I'd feel super-dumb dropping that kind of cash right now.


----------



## bonC (Jun 15, 2017)

RotorRonin said:


> Ugh.
> 
> See, I _know_ it's not the right watch for me. The "vanilla puddin" dial color just isn't right. I _know_ this from owning it.
> 
> ...


Look into my eyesss....yessss you know you want it.....


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

bonC said:


> Look into my eyesss....yessss you know you want it.....


I have the same strap on my SARB035! It's a great combo!


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

tkmj75 said:


> I have the same strap on my SARB035! It's a great combo!


It _is_ a great combo. Those two threads on the side really make the strap.


----------



## yellowbear (Aug 30, 2017)

bonC said:


> Look into my eyesss....yessss you know you want it.....


Great looking combo--what strap is that?


----------



## askinanight (Jul 23, 2020)

like quite a few others here I found out about this watch way too late. if I could get a new SARB033 right now for $400 I'd be all over it. luckily SARB035 is still available for around that price so I'm just thankful I got that before it's too late.

my question for you all - is there any SARB033 alternative around the $250-$500 range that looks almost as good? I don't have much watch knowledge so even well known suggestions would be welcome since I probably haven't heard of it.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

askinanight said:


> like quite a few others here I found out about this watch way too late. if I could get a new SARB033 right now for $400 I'd be all over it. luckily SARB035 is still available for around that price so I'm just thankful I got that before it's too late.
> 
> my question for you all - is there any SARB033 alternative around the $250-$500 range that looks almost as good? I don't have much watch knowledge so even well known suggestions would be welcome since I probably haven't heard of it.


I've seen a few Seiko models refereed to as poor man's SARB033s.

Google Image "poor man's SARB033."



poor man's sarb033 - Google Search



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

askinanight said:


> my question for you all - is there any SARB033 alternative around the $250-$500 range that looks almost as good? I don't have much watch knowledge so even well known suggestions would be welcome since I probably haven't heard of it.


The Tissot Gentlemen Powermatic 80 Silicium is available at Jomashop for $499, but it comes on a strap and honestly I think I'd prefer to try and find a deal on the Seiko.

Still enjoying the 035 on the factory bracelet

Untitled by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

Getting ready to have coffee with Jack Bauer here at CTU...









Sent from my Atari 2600 using Tapatalk


----------



## bonC (Jun 15, 2017)

It's Rios1931 one.



yellowbear said:


> Great looking combo--what strap is that?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

Sent from my Atari 2600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pogo247 (May 11, 2020)

I currently have a Grand Seiko SBGV245 but every time I see photos of the SARB035, I'm really tempted to get one.

My wife will probably go mad and say they are too similar but my ones grey and the sarb is cream so what does she know?









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

Qestion:
How do you easily take the bracelet off the Sarb?

This has to be one of my biggest gripes about the Sarbs. Every time I attempt on taking the factory bracelet off, I end up either stabbing myself with the sbring-bar tool and cursing out loud or cursing out loud, getting a blister from pushing hard on the bracelet and cursing out loud.

Other than that the SARBs are beautiful.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk, pardon any spelling errors.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

nimzotech said:


> Qestion:
> How do you easily take the bracelet off the Sarb?
> 
> This has to be one of my biggest gripes about the Sarbs. Every time I attempt on taking the factory bracelet off, I end up either stabbing myself with the sbring-bar tool and cursing out loud or cursing out loud, getting a blister from pushing hard on the bracelet and cursing out loud.
> ...


Two spring bar tools. One on each side, push the spring bars at the same time and use lateral pressure to slide the end link out.


----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

I tried it but it seems I am running out of hands, as both are using the one spring bar tool each.


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

I've heard that some have had luck with the cheapo spring bar pliers with the ends replaced with Bergeon tips.


----------



## fx2243 (Jun 12, 2017)

Treated the Sarb to a flat sapphire with clear AR.

I'd already tried a domed with blue AR and didn't like it but this is well worth the upgrade. Looks standard but with added clarity. 
I bought the crystal from the UK branch of SeikoMods and they delivered in a couple of days.


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Big_wrist (Jul 8, 2020)

I've been wanting a SARB. I saw a SARB035 on Amazon in the U.S. for just under $400. Any recent experiences with the SARB035 coming from Amazon? This watch has been discontinued for some time now and I'm surprised they still have it available on Amazon. It's being sold by Amazon.com directly and not by some unknown seller with questionable reputation. Also they have the Alpinist SARB017 available too. Which is also another watch that's been discontinued. Any feedback on these SARB's that Amazon has available? Are these reject or refurbished or spare part watches that Amazon is trying to sell. Nothing in the descriptions say it's not new in box genuine Seiko watches. Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

The ones sold by Amazon are new in box with a three year Seiko warranty.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

Big_wrist said:


> I've been wanting a SARB. I saw a SARB035 on Amazon in the U.S. for just under $400. Any recent experiences with the SARB035 coming from Amazon? This watch has been discontinued for some time now and I'm surprised they still have it available on Amazon. It's being sold by Amazon.com directly and not by some unknown seller with questionable reputation. Also they have the Alpinist SARB017 available too. Which is also another watch that's been discontinued. Any feedback on these SARB's that Amazon has available? Are these reject or refurbished or spare part watches that Amazon is trying to sell. Nothing in the descriptions say it's not new in box genuine Seiko watches. Thanks for any feedback.


Amazon US has an agreement with Amazon JP to sell off the remaining stock of these watches (033, 035 and 017). 033 stock ran out months ago.

The box and tags it comes in are different. No Japanese tags and it's a generic Seiko box.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_wrist (Jul 8, 2020)

Awesome thanks for the feedback - There are too many watches I want to buy at the same time. I'm been on a Seiko buying spree recently with four of their dive watches and I'm trying to diversify and get something new and different on my next purchase but keep gravitating to Seiko's. Seiko is such a great bang for the buck. Which SARB would any of you get first the SARB035 or the SARB017 Alpinist?


----------



## heboil (Jan 14, 2010)

I bought a 035 on a whim, somewhat expecting to move it along. It has found a spot in my rotation... and supplanted watches I thought had a spot locked up. I have a 7.5" wrist and love the size of it.






































Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

heboil said:


> I bought a 035 on a whim, somewhat expecting to move it along. It has found a spot in my rotation... and supplanted watches I thought had a spot locked up. I have a 7.5" wrist and love the size of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are some amazing strap combos!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## OnTheRoad99 (Sep 24, 2014)

It appears that the SARB017 sold by Amazon is now sold out. The only Alpinists for sale in Amazon are from Japan based sellers and are priced at $700 and up. As someone else mentioned, the SARB033 is totally sold out on Amazon. If you are contemplating buying a SARB035 it probably good to buy sooner rather than later. The only issue I have heard is that occasionally someone gets what appears to be a returned watch that was previously worn. But as long as you get a SARB sold by Amazon there should be no problem getting a brand new replacement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_wrist (Jul 8, 2020)

Oh darn - I've been watching that Alpinist for weeks and it was available. I guess I snooze I lose. That makes the decision a lot easier, I guess.

edit: I was going to save this month's budget towards a Squale Matic, but that's going to have to wait. I pulled the trigger and will be part of the SARB club and ordered the SARB035. Fingers crossed I get a good one and not a used returned watch.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

Big_wrist said:


> Oh darn - I've been watching that Alpinist for weeks and it was available. I guess I snooze I lose. That makes the decision a lot easier, I guess.
> 
> edit: I was going to save this month's budget towards a Squale Matic, but that's going to have to wait. I pulled the trigger and will be part of the SARB club and ordered the SARB035. Fingers crossed I get a good one and not a used returned watch.


Good luck and great choice. Take care of it and it will only go up in value!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyjuice (Sep 7, 2018)

Got my SARB035 from Amazon. Very happy with it so far.


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

Big_wrist said:


> Oh darn - I've been watching that Alpinist for weeks and it was available. I guess I snooze I lose. That makes the decision a lot easier, I guess.
> 
> edit: I was going to save this month's budget towards a Squale Matic, but that's going to have to wait. I pulled the trigger and will be part of the SARB club and ordered the SARB035. Fingers crossed I get a good one and not a used returned watch.


Congratulations, you have chosen wisely. I bought the 033 and loved it so much that I picked up the 035 2 weeks later. Both were from Amazon and I am very satisfied.

Today is the 1st day with the 035 in rotation. I spent the past 3 months (almost) with 033 and loved it. I swapped the Seiko bracelet for a Strapcode Super-O Boyer. It's pretty awesome.










Sent from my Atari 2600 using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

After some issues with UPS, it finally arrived today unexpectedly. Happy!


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

Finally resized the factory bracelet as it spent the last week or so in the watch box since the heat we've had meant it fit too tightly to wear comfortably. The pin and collar system was really easy to work with - I'm not sure why there are so many complaints. Its a little looser than I'd like now but at least its wearable.

Untitled by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

The key with the pin & collar is knowing its a pin & collar. Its too late when the collar decides to go on an unexpected trip. Lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

ean10775 said:


> Finally resized the factory bracelet as it spent the last week or so in the watch box since the heat we've had meant it fit too tightly to wear comfortably. The pin and collar system was really easy to work with - I'm not sure why there are so many complaints. Its a little looser than I'd like now but at least its wearable.
> 
> Untitled by Eric, on Flickr


You always take brilliant photos, mate! Another one. Seiko should hire you for their catalogue photos.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Taking the SARB035 into the wild


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

tkmj75 said:


> You always take brilliant photos, mate! Another one. Seiko should hire you for their catalogue photos.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


You are too kind sir - thank you!

Here is another from yesterday attempting to showcase the lume a bit

Untitled by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## moarlo (May 28, 2017)

Doing work...kinda


----------



## Big_wrist (Jul 8, 2020)

I just received my SARB035 from Amazon. Two questions:

1) Does the bracelet come sized so small. I have large wrists (about 8.2 inches or around 205 to 210 mm), but typically the Seiko bracelets come large enough to fit my wrist easily. On my Seiko Turtles and Samurais that come on a Seiko bracelet, I adjust the micro adjust in one or two notches, but keep all the links; and they fit fine. On this SARB035, I need to add an extra link. Do you think this is a returned watch that has been sized down and missing a link or two? The watch as all it's plastic and tag. I count 4 removable links on each side of the clasp - is this OEM standard? Where can I get extra Seiko bracelet links? 

2) the tag says SARB035 "Hardlex" crystal. I thought SARB series all had a sapphire crystals.


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

Big_wrist said:


> I just received my SARB035 from Amazon. Two questions:
> 
> 1) Does the bracelet come sized so small. I have large wrists (about 8.2 inches or around 205 to 210 mm), but typically the Seiko bracelets come large enough to fit my wrist easily. On my Seiko Turtles and Samurais that come on a Seiko bracelet, I adjust the micro adjust in one or two notches, but keep all the links; and they fit fine. On this SARB035, I need to add an extra link. Do you think this is a returned watch that has been sized down and missing a link or two? The watch as all it's plastic and tag. I count 4 removable links on each side of the clasp - is this OEM standard? Where can I get extra Seiko bracelet links?
> 
> 2) the tag says SARB035 "Hardlex" crystal. I thought SARB series all had a sapphire crystals.


Unfortunately this seems to be the way the watch ships. My 035 has four links with pin/collar arrows on each side (though I removed one). Keep in mind that this is a watch intended for sale to the Japan Domestic Market (JDM) and typically Japanese sizing is smaller than American. As for extra links, you could reach out to Seiko and see if they can be purchased. Otherwise I think you'd need to look for a second hand bracelet to cannibalize. Regarding the crystal - the dial side crystal is sapphire, while the caseback crystal is hardlex. For some reason they put hardlex on the tags even though they are indeed sapphire.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

Big_wrist said:


> I just received my SARB035 from Amazon. Two questions:
> 
> 1) Does the bracelet come sized so small. I have large wrists (about 8.2 inches or around 205 to 210 mm), but typically the Seiko bracelets come large enough to fit my wrist easily. On my Seiko Turtles and Samurais that come on a Seiko bracelet, I adjust the micro adjust in one or two notches, but keep all the links; and they fit fine. On this SARB035, I need to add an extra link. Do you think this is a returned watch that has been sized down and missing a link or two? The watch as all it's plastic and tag. I count 4 removable links on each side of the clasp - is this OEM standard? Where can I get extra Seiko bracelet links?
> 
> 2) the tag says SARB035 "Hardlex" crystal. I thought SARB series all had a sapphire crystals.


The tags are all wrong when you buy from Amazon US. That's cause they are selling old stock from Amazon JP. This is why it doesn't come with the original Japanese warranty card, the original grey JDM box and original Japanese tags.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_wrist (Jul 8, 2020)

Ok thanks for the feedback. I love the watch. I'll try to search but I don't think I'll have much luck sourcing an extra link or two online. I saw a few sites that were out of stock but they about $40 per link. At that price I could just get some aftermarket leather straps or spend a little more and get a whole new aftermarket bracelet. I'll be bracelet and leather strap shopping. 

Any suggestions on stainless bracelets? I'm thinking a Jubilee or Presidential. Any feedback on Uncle Seiko vs Strapcode's Miltat bracelets?


----------



## OnTheRoad99 (Sep 24, 2014)

Good news if you’re looking for a SARB017 from Amazon in the US. The green Alpinist is back in stock (at least for now) sold by Amazon for $444. That matches the lowest price I have seen on Amazon for the past few months. The SARB035 is still available for $393


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_wrist (Jul 8, 2020)

I wonder if that Alpinist is a returned watch because they were out of stock recently and now it’s back? I already ordered and received my SARB035. I like it


----------



## OnTheRoad99 (Sep 24, 2014)

Big_wrist said:


> I wonder if that Alpinist is a returned watch because they were out of stock recently and now it's back? I already ordered and received my SARB035. I like it


Product availability on Amazon is rather difficult to understand. Something similar happened with the SARB033 where it was out of stock for a bit, then they received a final batch in May. It's been unavailable since then. I picked up one for my son in May and it was BNIB so it didn't appear they were selling off returns.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Hiding hand. WR sailcloth-type strap with gray stitching. Amazon deployant. Dress sport vibe.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Big_wrist said:


> Ok thanks for the feedback. I love the watch. I'll try to search but I don't think I'll have much luck sourcing an extra link or two online. I saw a few sites that were out of stock but they about $40 per link. At that price I could just get some aftermarket leather straps or spend a little more and get a whole new aftermarket bracelet. I'll be bracelet and leather strap shopping.
> 
> Any suggestions on stainless bracelets? I'm thinking a Jubilee or Presidential. Any feedback on Uncle Seiko vs Strapcode's Miltat bracelets?


I have both the 033 & 035 both from Seiya Japan online store and both were small on my 8.25" wrist. I had ordered a few links from Seiya at $22 apiece. That hurt but it was worth it.

If you want a solid end link you'll have to go with strapcode. I have their jubilee on my 033 and its just what I needed to complete an already great watch. Uncle Seiko is more of a maker of the vintage bracelets and straps of yore.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_wrist (Jul 8, 2020)

aguila9 said:


> I have both the 033 & 035 both from Seiya Japan online store and both were small on my 8.25" wrist. I had ordered a few links from Seiya at $22 apiece. That hurt but it was worth it.
> 
> If you want a solid end link you'll have to go with strapcode. I have their jubilee on my 033 and its just what I needed to complete an already great watch. Uncle Seiko is more of a maker of the vintage bracelets and straps of yore.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Thanks for the input on where to order some links. I'll just store the Seiko OEM bracelet. I decided to go with Uncle Seiko's Jubilee. Strapcode only had the Angus Jubilee and I didn't like the beefy links for such a small watch and I didn't want another Oyster bracelet. I will probably try some leather strap options as well.


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Big_wrist said:


> Thanks for the input on where to order some links. I'll just store the Seiko OEM bracelet. I decided to go with Uncle Seiko's Jubilee. Strapcode only had the Angus Jubilee and I didn't like the beefy links for such a small watch and I didn't want another Oyster bracelet. I will probably try some leather strap options as well.


Great, well enjoy. Both the 35 & 33 are strap monsters so you should have fun trying to figure out favorites.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

3rd day on the wrist, I am impressed. This is the nicest, best finished watch I own.


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Day 6 with the sarb035.

It still runs accurate to the second it was set on day 1. I noticed when worn all day it loses about a second or two. When leaving it face up for the night, it gains about a second or two. So in the morning it runs as accurate as my quartz watches.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

aguila9 said:


> I have both the 033 & 035 both from Seiya Japan online store and both were small on my 8.25" wrist. I had ordered a few links from Seiya at $22 apiece. That hurt but it was worth it.


Should have got a SARX033/035 at that point. With an 8.25" wrist it's sized perfectly at 41mm with much better finishing and bracelet, Diashield coating and Sapphire crystal with AR coating. I'd own one myself but I have a tiny 6.5" wrist so I'm stuck with the SARB035.


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

For your viewing pleasure...









Sent from my Atari 2600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_wrist (Jul 8, 2020)

First day with the SARB035, now that I have gotten the Uncle Seiko Jubilee on it. Very comfortable. Liking it so far.


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Look what y'all made me do.

Third time's the charm? I've ranted and raved all over this forum about how I wish the dial were a pure white, probably to the irritation of many. I haven't changed my mind about that. But it's been a number of years since the last time I owned this watch, and in that time I have apparently changed. The cream dial no longer looks as awful as it once did to my eye... I actually admire it. I would still prefer pure white by a huge margin, but I must admit I am loving this watch this go around.

Everything else about this watch is perfect, so I guess I can live with a "pretty good" dial color.

...I think!


----------



## Big_wrist (Jul 8, 2020)

Checking the accuracy of my new sarb035 on my wrist, and after 24 hours it's running about -5 seconds. Is this acceptable and reasonable for this movement? 
Just a couple of days ago I was testing out a new Seiko Samurai (a 4R35 movement), and that watch was +1 sec to nearly spot-on after two days of wearing it. Also would it be worth investing in a timegrapher as I'm getting more and more into automatic watches?


----------



## heboil (Jan 14, 2010)

Big_wrist said:


> Checking the accuracy of my new sarb035 on my wrist, and after 24 hours it's running about -5 seconds. Is this acceptable and reasonable for this movement?
> Just a couple of days ago I was testing out a new Seiko Samurai (a 4R35 movement), and that watch was +1 sec to nearly spot-on after two days of wearing it. Also would it be worth investing in a timegrapher as I'm getting more and more into automatic watches?


Absolutely good. I can quote you specs all day long, but -5 is excellent. Keep it in perspective. If you are planning on wearing it 2 or 3 days in a row, it will fall behind 10-15 seconds. Big deal. If you wear it for a week, set it 1 minute ahead... or 30 seconds, and then you will be spot on. It's easy to accommodate a watch that is consistent, especially only -5 SPD.

The real problem is when your watch isn't consistent and is gaining, then losing etc and you can't predict how it will be.

You are more than good.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## askinanight (Jul 23, 2020)

Anyone else think their sarb isn't handwinding the way it should be? I've been wearing a different watch the past few days and I wind it to try to keep it going until I wear it again, but it usually stops in less than 24 hours... Maybe I'm not winding enough? Or correctly? I leave the crown pushed in and wind clockwise for a good 15 seconds. I was doing it a lot less but keep doing it for longer since it doesn't seem to be working. 

Also it doesn't start right away after winding. I always have to give it a little shake to get it going.


----------



## Courtholmes (Feb 5, 2020)

Bought a used 033 first and went ahead and bought a 035 on Amazon!


----------



## LiamMcM (Aug 12, 2020)

tkmj75 said:


> That's a great combo, I do like your look!
> 
> I got the president style bracelet from strapsco, since I've hard Uncle Seiko one rattles too much. I looked at Geckota kirkstead, but they changed to a new clasp which is poor (also you need to pay extra $15 for hollow end links). The strapsco one I got in total for $34 including shipping to Europe. This is how it'll look, so I'm excited to try it out.
> 
> View attachment 15342153


Having just bought the same bracelet, I'm curious to hear your experience with it so far!


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Still in love...


----------



## csurja (Mar 17, 2012)

I love both so much. I initially overlooked what I had and sold both for the likes of the SARX models. I quickly gained my senses and repurchased both SARB033 and 035. They are truly classics now, given the size, shape, dial, indices, etc (minus the bracelets). Planning to keep both pretty much forever .. but when pushed to a corner, I will stick with the 033.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

LiamMcM said:


> Having just bought the same bracelet, I'm curious to hear your experience with it so far!


Sadly, the tracking hasn't updated in almost a month since it arrived in the UK. So I'm still waiting for it. USPS has the worst delivery system atm.

I'll contact them to start an investigation.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

csurja said:


> I love both so much. I initially overlooked what I had and sold both for the likes of the SARX models. I quickly gained my senses and repurchased both SARB033 and 035. They are truly classics now, given the size, shape, dial, indices, etc (minus the bracelets). Planning to keep both pretty much forever .. but when pushed to a corner, I will stick with the 033.


Same, when I bought the SARX055 and 035 to resell, I was tempted to keep them and sell my SARB033 and 035. But the latter two are classics and look unique.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## LiamMcM (Aug 12, 2020)

tkmj75 said:


> Sadly, the tracking hasn't updated in almost a month since it arrived in the UK. So I'm still waiting for it. USPS has the worst delivery system atm.
> 
> I'll contact them to start an investigation.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear, that's a pain. What are your thoughts on the end links coming with the bracelet? If we are indeed getting the same one (link below), I just noticed last night that it doesn't look like you can take them off like you could with the WatchGecko Kirkstead but I'm sad to see that the links appear hollow.









Stainless Steel Watch Band Bracelet | StrapsCo


This beautiful stainless steel bracelet is a timeless design and will suite many watches with 20mm and 22mm lugs. FREE Shipping!




strapsco.com


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

LiamMcM said:


> Sorry to hear, that's a pain. What are your thoughts on the end links coming with the bracelet? If we are indeed getting the same one (link below), I just noticed last night that it doesn't look like you can take them off like you could with the WatchGecko Kirkstead but I'm sad to see that the links appear hollow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah so the endlinks are fixed to the bracelet? Yes, I could see from the photos that it was hollow endlinks. However for Geckota, you need to pay £10 more to get end links (the original bracelet doesn't come with one).

I thought about the Kirkstead, but apparently the new clasp is bad, that's why I skipped it.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## LiamMcM (Aug 12, 2020)

tkmj75 said:


> Ah so the endlinks are fixed to the bracelet? Yes, I could see from the photos that it was hollow endlinks. However for Geckota, you need to pay £10 more to get end links (the original bracelet doesn't come with one).
> 
> I thought about the Kirkstead, but apparently the new clasp is bad, that's why I skipped it.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Pardon me, I was confused. I've confirmed with StrapsCo that the endlinks are not fixed to the bracelet, thus allowing for the use of the stock Seiko solid endlinks, which do not have fixed centre links. The only question then is whether the stock Seiko spring bars will fit in the centre links on the StrapsCo bracelet, since those are not removable. Hope this is helpful for you and anyone else considering the StrapsCo president bracelet linked above. Cheers


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

askinanight said:


> Anyone else think their sarb isn't handwinding the way it should be? I've been wearing a different watch the past few days and I wind it to try to keep it going until I wear it again, but it usually stops in less than 24 hours... Maybe I'm not winding enough? Or correctly? I leave the crown pushed in and wind clockwise for a good 15 seconds. I was doing it a lot less but keep doing it for longer since it doesn't seem to be working.
> 
> Also it doesn't start right away after winding. I always have to give it a little shake to get it going.


I had an issue with mine a while ago where it would just stop intermittently while being worn despite ensuring the crown had been pushed in. It didn't seem to be winding with the rotor. I stopped wearing it for a month or so and then just manually wound it when I did wear it after that. Now, 6-9 months later it seems to be working fine again and power reserve seems to be as advertised (knock on wood). I wonder if perhaps there is something with the lubricants they use that seems to work itself out over time.


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

mi6_ said:


> Should have got a SARX033/035 at that point. With an 8.25" wrist it's sized perfectly at 41mm with much better finishing and bracelet, Diashield coating and Sapphire crystal with AR coating. I'd own one myself but I have a tiny 6.5" wrist so I'm stuck with the SARB035.


I like the smaller case of the SARB's and I need a little lume on a watch.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB035 today. This remains one of my favorite watches!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

So for those on the hunt for a solid, current president bracelet solution for the SARB, I think I've come up with a solid hybrid solution, that rectifies all but the OEM Seiko clasp.

Since I've never been too bothered by the stock Seiko clasp, I'm content with the below solution for now, if and until I find motivation to explore/experiment with potential aftermarket quick-adjust clasps.

So after trying both the v1 WatchGecko Kirkstead, which I liked for all but the hollow end links (it used to come with a diver's type clasp, which was fine by me); and the Uncle Seiko president, which I liked but for the unswapable, chintzy (by design) clasp, I tried a v2 WatchGecko Kirkstead bracelet.

Like others, I found the newer Kirkstead clasp to be meh, even compared to the stock clasp. So I first experimented with swapping in the stock Seiko clasp, which I was able to accomplish despite some initial uncertainty due to slightly different ways in which the Kirkstead and OEM Seiko clasp connect to the half link on one side.

I then tried the Kirkstead bracelet with the stock Seiko solid end links. But I wasn't satisfied with how the stock end links made the first links of the bracelet stick out since there wasn't enough clearance for the two brushed links with the end links (despite otherwise fitting together with a spring bar).

After then reverting to separately ordered hollow curved end links from WatchGecko, which I was actually able to bend to fit the case quite well, I had the idea to try the Uncle Seiko president solid end links, which it turned out you could order separately.

I just got them in and it's a fit! No more protrusion of the first links of the Kirkstead, as was the case with the stock Seiko end links. And everything now matches in terms of brushed outer links and polished center links, including the end links. Moreover, as previously mentioned, I'm fine with the stock Seiko clasp for now.

And some photos, of course:





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

ck2k01 said:


> So for those on the hunt for a solid, current president bracelet solution for the SARB, I think I've come up with a solid hybrid solution, that rectifies all but the OEM Seiko clasp.
> 
> Since I've never been too bothered by the stock Seiko clasp, I'm content with the below solution for now, if and until I find motivation to explore/experiment with potential aftermarket quick-adjust clasps.
> 
> ...


Wow, the kirkstead with the OEM Seiko clasp looks amazing! Well done!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_wrist (Jul 8, 2020)

askinanight said:


> Anyone else think their sarb isn't handwinding the way it should be? I've been wearing a different watch the past few days and I wind it to try to keep it going until I wear it again, but it usually stops in less than 24 hours... Maybe I'm not winding enough? Or correctly? I leave the crown pushed in and wind clockwise for a good 15 seconds. I was doing it a lot less but keep doing it for longer since it doesn't seem to be working.
> 
> Also it doesn't start right away after winding. I always have to give it a little shake to get it going.


I'm not sure if this is the correct way to check the power reserve, but on my new SARB035, I wound it up about 40 winds and set it in the watch box and made note of the start time. 38 hours and 33 mins later the watch stopped. That's short of the 50 hours its suppose to achieve. on my 4R35/36 Seiko's I've done the same measurement with approx 40 winds and I've been getting anywhere between 42 and 45 hours of power reserve. This is my first 6R15 - so maybe I need to give it some more winds before I set it down in the box and try to measure the power reserve again.

I've also tested the power reserve by just wearing the watch for 2 days and then placing it down in the watch box without any winding and I noted the time I placed it down. 22 hours and 14 mins it lasted before it stopped. I figured I wasn't active enough to get the watch fully wound wearing the watch. I'm a desk jockey in front my laptop for work.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

tkmj75 said:


> Wow, the kirkstead with the OEM Seiko clasp looks amazing! Well done!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchesAddicted (Apr 28, 2016)

Hello, I just got my sarb035 about 2 weeks ago and love it so far. Was thinking about 033 for a while but never pull the trigger. Now it’s go from $650 and up. So bite the wallet and bought this off white dial. I actually really like this off white dial. Will post pic later. Thank you.


----------



## csurja (Mar 17, 2012)

tkmj75 said:


> Same, when I bought the SARX055 and 035 to resell, I was tempted to keep them and sell my SARB033 and 035. But the latter two are classics and look unique.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


At least we are honest to our mistakes and took actions to fix them  nothing tells more than how a watch actually fits on wrist and how it makes us feel ..


----------



## csurja (Mar 17, 2012)

ck2k01 said:


> So for those on the hunt for a solid, current president bracelet solution for the SARB, I think I've come up with a solid hybrid solution, that rectifies all but the OEM Seiko clasp.
> 
> Since I've never been too bothered by the stock Seiko clasp, I'm content with the below solution for now, if and until I find motivation to explore/experiment with potential aftermarket quick-adjust clasps.
> 
> ...


I also purchased Uncle Seiko President and fitted it to my SARB033. Initially it felt like too much bling but after a while it does take the watch to another level. And the bracelet is light yet somehow sturdy, a nice balance. I would recommend anybody who hesitates to take a plunge ..


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

It has been 12 days since I first set the time on the Sarb035 and it's still accurate to within 1 second. I'm not talking about 1 second per day, but 1 second total.


----------



## Big_wrist (Jul 8, 2020)

I noticed my SARB035 has been about 6 secs fast per day sitting in the box and -6 secs slow per day when it's on my wrist.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

Dedan said:


> It has been 12 days since I first set the time on the Sarb035 and it's still accurate to within 1 second. I'm not talking about 1 second per day, but 1 second total.
> 
> View attachment 15396909


Looks like you got the luck of the draw with the 6R15! Congratulations!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## miggggg (Aug 19, 2020)

I've tried the StrapsCo and Uncle Seiko bracelets on both the 033 and 035. Will upload pictures when I get a chance.

Just comparing the president bracelets and jubilee bracelets, the straps co clasp and endlinks are miles worse than Uncle Seikos and require you to bend the spring bars to fit. I've tried the stock Seiko endlinks + strapsco bracelet and there is not enough clearance between the endlink and first link to move freely so it sticks out, not so bad on wrist but definitely noticeable off it.

I've also tried the Uncle Seiko sarb017 beads of rice bracelet on the SARB033 and it looks amazing, but the endlinks don't sit flush with the case. Hoping he makes the proper endlinks as this has a milled clasp.


__
 http://instagr.am/p/CEDB9r2Hx2g/


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

miggggg said:


> I've tried the StrapsCo and Uncle Seiko bracelets on both the 033 and 035. Will upload pictures when I get a chance.
> 
> Just comparing the president bracelets and jubilee bracelets, the straps co clasp and endlinks are miles worse than Uncle Seikos and require you to bend the spring bars to fit. I've tried the stock Seiko endlinks + strapsco bracelet and there is not enough clearance between the endlink and first link to move freely so it sticks out, not so bad on wrist but definitely noticeable off it.
> 
> ...


Indeed, it's a bit of a journey to achieve a wholly satisfactory president bracelet solution for the SARB.

The best combo I've come up with thus far is WatchGecko Kirkstead bracelet + Uncle Seiko solid end links + Seiko clasp.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miggggg (Aug 19, 2020)

ck2k01 said:


> Indeed, it's a bit of a journey to achieve a wholly satisfactory president bracelet solution for the SARB.
> 
> The best combo I've come up with thus far is WatchGecko Kirkstead bracelet + Uncle Seiko solid end links + Seiko clasp.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. I would like to try that but between shipping delays around the world and that costing around another 100USD, it's starting to get excessive for a watch that I really bought as a bargain.

I'm favourite combo atm is still the US jubilee with my SARB035. Ultra clean and comfortable. I may end up just getting another one for the 033. The strapsco president with the seiko clasp would have worked for me too if only it didn't taper down to 16mm.


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

It's hard to resist not putting it on the wrist in the morning. I've been neglecting my other watches to be honest. 😅


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

Dedan said:


> It's hard to resist not putting it on the wrist in the morning. I've been neglecting my other watches to be honest. 😅


I find that to be the case often times as well. It is just such a versatile watch. That said, I tend to reach for the 035 mostly during warmer months, alternating it with my SKX on a jubilee. During summer, my other watches (the ones I primarily wear on leather or natos) get neglected.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## Hacknwind (Mar 16, 2018)

ck2k01 said:


> Indeed, it's a bit of a journey to achieve a wholly satisfactory president bracelet solution for the SARB.
> 
> The best combo I've come up with thus far is WatchGecko Kirkstead bracelet + Uncle Seiko solid end links + Seiko clasp.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


CK, could you post a pic of that combo?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Trying very hard to resist the urge to pick up an 035 to keep this one company...


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Hacknwind said:


> CK, could you post a pic of that combo?





ck2k01 said:


>


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrippens (Jan 15, 2010)

I love how the SARB is a chameleon, wore it during the work week on watch gecko president, and swapped it onto the fantastic Jones in Tokyo chromexcel for this weekend with jeans and t-shirt and my other favorite accessory pictured here, a 6-pack of cold beer 🍻

Also love WUS and this thread as entertainment while waiting for my wife to pick me up from the station.

Bonus points for identifying the beer brand 😁


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SARB037 not included? Been lusting for that. To no avail.


----------



## shitmat (May 7, 2018)

jrippens said:


> View attachment 15412076
> I love how the SARB is a chameleon, wore it during the work week on watch gecko president, and swapped it onto the fantastic Jones in Tokyo chromexcel for this weekend with jeans and t-shirt and my other favorite accessory pictured here, a 6-pack of cold beer
> 
> Also love WUS and this thread as entertainment while waiting for my wife to pick me up from the station.
> ...


Asahi. Too easy 

The only thing I will add, as I've not seen it mentioned, is how perfect the taper is on the factory bracelet. I appreciate sizing is an issue for some, but I'm yet to find a replacement that I'm happy to keep over stock. It does look great on leather though, if the setting does call for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Pongster said:


> SARB037 not included? Been lusting for that. To no avail.


SARB037's are welcome in this thread. Good luck finding one.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

ck2k01 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ooh, good to know you can swap Seiko clasp with the Gecko (not big fan of their clasp). Do they offer all brushed option for this bracelet though?


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

Hale color said:


> Ooh, good to know you can swap Seiko clasp with the Gecko (not big fan of their clasp). Do they offer all brushed option for this bracelet though?


Yep:









Classic Kirkstead Stainless Steel Watch Strap


New Updated Version Introducing the iconic President style bracelet, the "Classic" Kirkstead metal watch strap by Geckota We have made some improvements to the design. The buckle has been upgraded to a smaller (slimmer) buckle which better suits this st




www.watchgecko.com





You'd go hollow end links with an all brushed Kirkstead, though, as the Uncle Seiko solid end links are polished in the center:









Curved Ends for Classic Kirkstead Watch Strap


This is an additional curved end link set which will fit our Classic Kirkstead by Geckota watch strap. These versions are not designed for a specific watch case, so there may be some adjustment required to get them to fit nicely to your watch. The set is




www.watchgecko.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LiamMcM (Aug 12, 2020)

miggggg said:


> I've tried the StrapsCo and Uncle Seiko bracelets on both the 033 and 035. Will upload pictures when I get a chance.
> 
> Just comparing the president bracelets and jubilee bracelets, the straps co clasp and endlinks are miles worse than Uncle Seikos and require you to bend the spring bars to fit. I've tried the stock Seiko endlinks + strapsco bracelet and there is not enough clearance between the endlink and first link to move freely so it sticks out, not so bad on wrist but definitely noticeable off it.
> 
> ...


I presume the Strapsco bracelet posed the same clearance issue with the Uncle Seiko endlinks?


----------



## sirep (Aug 28, 2019)

So...does anyone know the diameter of the 18mm spring bar on the OEM clasp's microadjustment? I know the the other side is a thin spring bar. I lost the original one. I tried using the ones that came with the Kirkstead bracelet, but those were too large to fit in the OEM bracelet to attach the clasp. Those are now bent. I believe these ones are just regular 18mm spring bars, but the OEM one seems to be sized differently.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

ck2k01 said:


> Yep:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great info-thanks! I actually prefer hollow end links so this combo is one I intend to check out


----------



## sirep (Aug 28, 2019)

sirep said:


> So...does anyone know the diameter of the 18mm spring bar on the OEM clasp's microadjustment? I know the the other side is a thin spring bar. I lost the original one. I tried using the ones that came with the Kirkstead bracelet, but those were too large to fit in the OEM bracelet to attach the clasp. Those are now bent. I believe these ones are just regular 18mm spring bars, but the OEM one seems to be sized differently.


I ordered some 18mm spring bars with a diameter of 1.5mm to see if they will work. I know regular 1.8mm are too thick.


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## tighthams (Aug 26, 2020)

Got my SARB035 yesterday. Not into bracelets so quickly changed to MKS sailcloth. 😎


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

tighthams said:


> Got my SARB035 yesterday. Not into bracelets so quickly changed to MKS sailcloth. ?
> View attachment 15417637
> 
> 
> View attachment 15417638


I'm close to ordering (trying hard to resist, but resistance is futile) an 035 to keep my 033 company, so would be interested in your impressions of the new addition.


----------



## tighthams (Aug 26, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> I'm close to ordering (trying hard to resist, but resistance is futile) an 035 to keep my 033 company, so would be interested in your impressions of the new addition.


Hi, buy it ?.

The watch is beautiful! Love the vintage look and just perfect on my 6.5 wrist. +3 sec since it started running @ 20 hrs ago.









sorry for the pix, i'm new i'll figure it out ?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

tighthams said:


> Hi, buy it ?.
> 
> The watch is beautiful! Love the vintage look and just perfect on my 6.5 wrist. +3 sec since it started running @ 20 hrs ago.
> 
> ...


Ordered last night


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Wild swimming.


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


> Wild swimming.
> View attachment 15418863
> View attachment 15418864
> View attachment 15418865


Nice pics. One thing I love about these is that the 100WR and the lume make it a true GADA. It really is the only watch one _needs_, though of course none of us can own just one.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> Wild swimming.
> View attachment 15418863
> View attachment 15418864
> View attachment 15418865


Wow, beautiful backgrounds to pair with a classic watch.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

DCOmegafan said:


> Nice pics. One thing I love about these is that the 100WR and the lume make it a true GADA. It really is the only watch one _needs_, though of course none of us can own just one.


I agree - the only thing missing for me from that SARB035/033 is a screw-down crown. Add that and it is perfect.


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

Why does it need a screw down crown? It's 100 meters WR


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

If I want a screwdown crown I'd wear a diver.

The 100M wr is all I need for everyday wear.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

RotorRonin said:


>


Looks great.

What do you good folk think about these three straps? I'm looking for one primarily for my 035 which is inbound to me from the US, but it would be good if the strap could do double duty on the 033. I was thinking the Tan, but this picture has made me question that and think dark brown might be the way to go.

Opinions?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> Looks great.
> 
> What do you good folk think about these three straps? I'm looking for one primarily for my 035 which is inbound to me from the US, but it would be good if the strap could do double duty on the 033. I was thinking the Tan, but this picture has made me question that and think dark brown might be the way to go.
> 
> ...


Personally I think a richer dark brown looks better than tan on this one because the off-white dial has more contrast and seems to have more crispness with a darker strap.


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> What do you good folk think about these three straps? I'm looking for one primarily for my 035 which is inbound to me from the US, but it would be good if the strap could do double duty on the 033. I was thinking the Tan, but this picture has made me question that and think dark brown might be the way to go.
> 
> Opinions?


My favorites are rich dark brown straps with a reddish tint. With that being said...

You truly cannot go wrong putting straps on this watch. Tan, green, blue, red, black, medium-brown, color-matched stiching, contrast stitching, two-stitch "vintage" style, textured, smooth, suede, oiled, gator, ostrich, lizard, cordovan. It. Does. Not. Matter. Whatever the leather, it's going to look good on this watch.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Amazon has reduced the price of the 035 since I ordered mine - looks like a good deal. Just my luck!


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> Amazon has reduced the price of the 035 since I ordered mine - looks like a good deal. Just my luck!
> View attachment 15425838


That's an amazing deal for the 035 with deposit fees included!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

Snaggletooth said:


> Amazon has reduced the price of the 035 since I ordered mine - looks like a good deal. Just my luck!
> View attachment 15425838


I paid about £405 all in back in June, ah well, worth it.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

I paid £385 a week ago, then got alerted by CamelCamelCamel a couple of days ago that price had dropped to £335.

The secret of good comedy?








Timing.


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

My SARB035 is on its way. Should arrive any minute!!!

I’ve read it looks better than photos show and I can’t imagine how after viewing photos in this thread 👍


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

My 035 arrived and I loved everything about it... Except the hour/minute hand misalignment.








Spoilt the watch for me so it's being returned. Such a shame.


----------



## heboil (Jan 14, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


> My 035 arrived and I loved everything about it... Except the hour/minute hand misalignment.
> View attachment 15430769
> 
> Spoilt the watch for me so it's being returned. Such a shame.


I had that with a used one I picked up. A local watchmaker opened it up and reset then for $35. It was worth it... but I didn't have warranty so it makes more sense to do that now.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

heboil said:


> I had that with a used one I picked up. A local watchmaker opened it up and reset then for $35. It was worth it... but I didn't have warranty so it makes more sense to do that now.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I'm tempted to do that, looking for quotes to see if it's worth it.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Decided it's a keeper. Seiko will fettle it under warranty, but it'll take around 12 weeks. Independent watch-repairer will do it in three for a reasonable price. I'll wear it for a while and see if it continues to bother me (it will), and when I can bear to be without it send it for adjustment.








Just a great looking, versatile, beautiful watch. +3.9spd so far. More legible & arguably better looking than my 033 IMHO.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

.


----------



## heboil (Jan 14, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


> Decided it's a keeper. Seiko will fettle it under warranty, but it'll take around 12 weeks. Independent watch-repairer will do it in three for a reasonable price. I'll wear it for a while and see if it continues to bother me (it will), and when I can bear to be without it send it for adjustment.
> View attachment 15432513
> 
> Just a great looking, versatile, beautiful watch. +3.9spd so far. More legible & arguably better looking than my 033 IMHO.


When you say so in three, ago you mean days or weeks?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tighthams (Aug 26, 2020)

Snaggletooth said:


> Decided it's a keeper. Seiko will fettle it under warranty, but it'll take around 12 weeks. Independent watch-repairer will do it in three for a reasonable price. I'll wear it for a while and see if it continues to bother me (it will), and when I can bear to be without it send it for adjustment.
> View attachment 15432513
> 
> Just a great looking, versatile, beautiful watch. +3.9spd so far. More legible & arguably better looking than my 033 IMHO.


The misalignment is unfortunate. It is a beauty!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

heboil said:


> When you say so in three, ago you mean days or weeks?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Three weeks.


----------



## heboil (Jan 14, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


> Three weeks.


Jeez. Even that is long. I guess every watchmaker's workload is different, but I had it back overnight. It is only a 20 minute job from what I have read.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

heboil said:


> Jeez. Even that is long. I guess every watchmaker's workload is different, but I had it back overnight. It is only a 20 minute job from what I have read.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Yes I agree. However, geographically I have to post the watch to a repairer which builds in a delay - I don't have the luxury of popping along to a local repairer. With the 'Rona virus some organisations are sitting on packages for circa 72 hours before opening them, and ultimately it is what it is. I'm noticing the misalignment less and less so I may not bother. Time will tell. Wonderful watch though, loving it!


----------



## heboil (Jan 14, 2010)

Snaggletooth said:


> Yes I agree. However, geographically I have to post the watch to a repairer which builds in a delay - I don't have the luxury of popping along to a local repairer. With the 'Rona virus some organisations are sitting on packages for circa 72 hours before opening them, and ultimately it is what it is. I'm noticing the misalignment less and less so I may not bother. Time will tell. Wonderful watch though, loving it!


Here's a thought... if you can "live with it", hang in there. When you send your watch in for a cleaning or service in a few years, ask them to add that into the mix.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

heboil said:


> Here's a thought... if you can "live with it", hang in there. When you send your watch in for a cleaning or service in a few years, ask them to add that into the mix.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Honestly if mine was misaligned like that it would drive me crazy. I do have the tools to fix it myself in under 30 minutes, though, if I had to.


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

Never, ever thought I would like a NATO strap, but I do. I always thought they looked weird and I didn't get it. But, I love my SARB033 on a Bond NATO. Guess I had to try it for myself. Go figure.









Sent from my Atari 2600 using Tapatalk


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

SgtHooch504 said:


> Never, ever thought I would a NATO strap, but I do. I always thought they looked weird and I didn't get it. But, I love my SARB033 on a Bond NATO. Guess I had to try it for myself. Go figure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow brilliant photo! Yes, it works great with a NATO, I mean the 033 works with practically almost anything!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

tkmj75 said:


> Wow brilliant photo! Yes, it works great with a NATO, I mean the 033 works with practically almost anything!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Thank you! You're absolutely right, buddy. The 033 is more versatile than I thought!


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

tkmj75 said:


> Wow brilliant photo! Yes, it works great with a NATO, I mean the 033 works with practically almost anything!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Looks great, though I prefer the NATO hardware over the rounded Zulu keepers.

I wear my 035 on a grey/black single pass Nato with a fabric keeper, which is dressier and IMO works even better with the SARBs, but right now it's on a marine nationale:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedevil704 (Jan 22, 2016)

Anyone have a picture of their SARB035 on the strapsco president bracelet?


----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

Both of those are beautiful watches. But I think the white/cream dial 035 is in a league of its own. The hands and markers really pop against the light dial.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

bluedevil704 said:


> Anyone have a picture of their SARB035 on the strapsco president bracelet?


I have the strapsco president bracelet on my SARB033, and I'm very happy with it. It's the comfiest bracelet I've ever worn, and so much better than the OEM bracelet


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

tkmj75 said:


> I have the strapsco president bracelet on my SARB033, and I'm very happy with it. It's the comfiest bracelet I've ever worn, and so much better than the OEM bracelet
> 
> View attachment 15439889
> 
> View attachment 15439894


Nice! Very fitting for a Chief Executive.


----------



## tighthams (Aug 26, 2020)

Just received this dark brown leather strap. My lifestyle is very casual and most of my watches are with sailcloths. I dig it!


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Such a beauty


----------



## tighthams (Aug 26, 2020)

These models are so versatile, beach or office. 😎








MKS sailcloth and Hirsch Merino leather.


----------



## moarlo (May 28, 2017)

DiModell Calf Skin


----------



## bluedevil704 (Jan 22, 2016)

tkmj75 said:


> I have the strapsco president bracelet on my SARB033, and I'm very happy with it. It's the comfiest bracelet I've ever worn, and so much better than the OEM bracelet
> 
> View attachment 15439889
> 
> View attachment 15439894


Thanks! Gonna pick one up at put it on the SARB035!


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

tighthams said:


> These models are so versatile, beach or office.
> View attachment 15440736
> 
> MKS sailcloth and Hirsch Merino leather.


Hirsch Merino is the best.


----------



## Pogo247 (May 11, 2020)

Dedan said:


> Such a beauty
> View attachment 15440600


Look at that subtle off-white coloring. The tasteful thickness of it.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Sarb sunset


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## fx2243 (Jun 12, 2017)

I know SARB mods are frowned upon around here, but sapphire with clear AR coating is well worth it.


----------



## JDM_Horologist (Sep 14, 2020)

Love the 033 and its variants !
Timeless and will be remembered from decades to come!


----------



## Pogo247 (May 11, 2020)

fx2243 said:


> I know SARB mods are frowned upon around here, but sapphire with clear AR coating is well worth it.


How easy is this to do just out of interest?

The lack of AR puts me off getting a SARB but that looks great

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## fx2243 (Jun 12, 2017)

Pogo247 said:


> How easy is this to do just out of interest?
> 
> The lack of AR puts me off getting a SARB but that looks great
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Not hard if you've got the tools and have modded watches before. I wouldn't risk it on a sarb if not though, too nice a watch to mess up!


----------



## ben_h (Dec 17, 2018)

Just put my SARB on a strap for the first time since maybe last Fall. I love the OEM bracelet (for the most part) but forgot how a dark strap really brings out the King Seiko-esque shape of the case and lugs.


----------



## ben_h (Dec 17, 2018)

My SARB next to my old SBGX009


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

ben_h said:


> Just put my SARB on a strap for the first time since maybe last Fall. I love the OEM bracelet (for the most part) but forgot how a dark strap really brings out the King Seiko-esque shape of the case and lugs.
> View attachment 15451857


I love that strap color, never realized that shade of brown would look so good with the ivory face of the SARB035. Great choice! Found my next strap!


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

I managed to snag a super rare SARB072! This one has been on my radar for a bit now, and I found a great deal for it, in mint condition. The watch looks even better in person, the photos don't do it justice. I highly recommend this one, if anyone wants something different from the usual 033 and 035s. Gonna hold on to this beauty for a long time.


----------



## ben_h (Dec 17, 2018)

It's a Colareb Matera Gray.









ColaReb Matera Grey Vegetable-Tanned Sheepskin Leather Watch Strap


Made in Italy by ColaReb, the Matera is a soft genuine sheepskin vegetable-tanned leather watch strap. Gray with elegant black offset stitching. Size 18mm, 20mm, 22mm.




holbensfinewatchbands.com





Before I had the SBGX009 I saw someone post it with that strap and loved the combination. I really like the way gray and black straps bring out the warmth of the ivory dial. I think brown deemphasizes it.


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

ben_h said:


> My SARB next to my old SBGX009
> View attachment 15452381


The SARB looks better


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

ben_h said:


> It's a Colareb Matera Gray.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, Colarebs are great! I'll take a look! Looking for a burgundy strap for my new SARB072.


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

tkmj75 said:


> I managed to snag a super rare SARB072! This one has been on my radar for a bit now, and I found a great deal for it, in mint condition. The watch looks even better in person, the photos don't do it justice. I highly recommend this one, if anyone wants something different from the usual 033 and 035s. Gonna hold on to this beauty for a long time.
> 
> View attachment 15453389


Absolutely stunning! I never imagined a SARB in gold. But holy smokes, is it a beautiful watch. Congrats! You've snagged a unicorn.

Sent from my Atari 2600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

tkmj75 said:


> I managed to snag a super rare SARB072! This one has been on my radar for a bit now, and I found a great deal for it, in mint condition. The watch looks even better in person, the photos don't do it justice. I highly recommend this one, if anyone wants something different from the usual 033 and 035s. Gonna hold on to this beauty for a long time.
> 
> View attachment 15453389


Nice! Looks like that dial is more of a pure white than the 035's "cream/white". Is that so?


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

SgtHooch504 said:


> Absolutely stunning! I never imagined a SARB in gold. But holy smokes, is it a beautiful watch. Congrats! You've snagged a unicorn.


Ah thanks a lot, mate! So actually the watch is rose gold and not gold, which I love. There is a rare gold version of the SARB070 (below). But this one wouldn't suit me to be fair, looks too flashy for me.









However, other than the gold indices on my SARB017, there's one other discontinued Seiko finished in gold I'd love to have: Seiko SCVS007 (below). Reminds me of the IWC Portuguese range. Shame, Seiko slowly discontinued all their amazing offerings between 2005-2018.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

SgtHooch504 said:


> Absolutely stunning! I never imagined a SARB in gold. But holy smokes, is it a beautiful watch. Congrats! You've snagged a unicorn.


But my holy grail of SARBs is the elusive SARB037, the super rare salmon dial version. If you manage to find it, goes for $2000+ at the moment.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

Hale color said:


> Nice! Looks like that dial is more of a pure white than the 035's "cream/white". Is that so?


Yes, the dial is pure white, compared to the ivory dial of the SARB035. I do like the contrast of the white with the rose gold indices and date window bezel.


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

I never knew there were so many SARBs


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

tkmj75 said:


> Yes, the dial is pure white, compared to the ivory dial of the SARB035. I do like the contrast of the white with the rose gold indices and date window bezel.


Is it insane that I'm wondering about how much I'd be willing to spend to get one, and have a professional swap the indices so I could finally have my ideal white dial SARB?

Yes?

Yeah, fair.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

RotorRonin said:


> Is it insane that I'm wondering about how much I'd be willing to spend to get one, and have a professional swap the indices so I could finally have my ideal white dial SARB?
> 
> Yes?
> 
> Yeah, fair.


Great minds think alike/Fools seldom differ ☺


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

tkmj75 said:


> Ah thanks a lot, mate! So actually the watch is rose gold and not gold, which I love. There is a rare gold version of the SARB070 (below). But this one wouldn't suit me to be fair, looks too flashy for me.
> View attachment 15455592
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## standing-ovulation (Sep 19, 2020)

Anyone tried putting on a flat sapphire crystal with clear AR coating (from CT) on their SARB033? Love the watch, the glare's just kinda annoying. I'd love it to have the same crystal as the SARX035 where it almost looks like the sapphire isn't there.

I've read bad reviews about CT's clear AR so I'm a bit hesitant.


----------



## LCrow (Jul 14, 2020)

tkmj75 said:


> I managed to snag a super rare SARB072! This one has been on my radar for a bit now, and I found a great deal for it, in mint condition. The watch looks even better in person, the photos don't do it justice. I highly recommend this one, if anyone wants something different from the usual 033 and 035s. Gonna hold on to this beauty for a long time.
> 
> View attachment 15453389


A stunner. Not really into gold / rose gold but that looks superb. Congratulations


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

Aha alright mate! Yes, it's very classy. So I've ordered a vintage Bordeaux leather strap to pair the watch. Let's see how it fits, I'll post photos here once it arrives!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## fx2243 (Jun 12, 2017)

standing-ovulation said:


> Anyone tried putting on a flat sapphire crystal with clear AR coating (from CT) on their SARB033? Love the watch, the glare's just kinda annoying. I'd love it to have the same crystal as the SARX035 where it almost looks like the sapphire isn't there.
> 
> I've read bad reviews about CT's clear AR so I'm a bit hesitant.


See post #2836 above, that's mine with the exact crystal you're talking about. 
Not sure what the complaints are but I'm pleased with it.

I can't compare to a SARX as I've never handled one but it's a lot better than the crystals with coloured AR. I had a blue AR domed on previously and hated it, this is more in keeping with watch.


----------



## J_Aquino (Mar 29, 2019)

fx2243 said:


> See post #2836 above, that's mine with the exact crystal you're talking about.
> Not sure what the complaints are but I'm pleased with it.
> 
> I can't compare to a SARX as I've never handled one but it's a lot better than the crystals with coloured AR. I had a blue AR domed on previously and hated it, this is more in keeping with watch.


You can really see the difference of the AR in this video. Now I'm intrigued with the CT crystal. If it's similar to the one on the SARX, I just might get it.


----------



## WristWatching1989 (Sep 4, 2020)

fx2243 said:


> See post #2836 above, that's mine with the exact crystal you're talking about.
> Not sure what the complaints are but I'm pleased with it.
> 
> I can't compare to a SARX as I've never handled one but it's a lot better than the crystals with coloured AR. I had a blue AR domed on previously and hated it, this is more in keeping with watch.


Mind showing how it looks like in a couple of different angles? This is the only mod I'd even think about doing on my SARB033.

Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

tkmj75 said:


> Aha alright mate! Yes, it's very classy. So I've ordered a vintage Bordeaux leather strap to pair the watch. Let's see how it fits, I'll post photos here once it arrives!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Nice! Man, that is the _perfect_ color. When I was young I never liked gold watches. I always thought they were for old guys. Now that I am an old guy, I kinda like them. I still don't own one. But, your 072 is super-sharp! Post those photos, bro!


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Liked the colour combination of my shirt with the white dial of the sarb.


----------



## fx2243 (Jun 12, 2017)

WristWatching1989 said:


> Mind showing how if looks like in a couple of different angles? This is the only mod I'd even think about doing on my SARB033.
> 
> Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk


Here you go. 
First is in full sun alongside my Seamaster. The reflections on the Seamaster are actually off the dial!
Second is indoors but still pretty bright. 
Hope this helps with the decision.


----------



## A4A (Nov 2, 2007)

Love the look on this strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nurpur (Feb 14, 2016)

That does look good. What is the strap?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A4A (Nov 2, 2007)

nurpur said:


> That does look good. What is the strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a Fluco Vintage Leather strap that I found on eBay. Great quality and only $26. I have several colors and they all look good on the SARB.


----------



## WristWatching1989 (Sep 4, 2020)

fx2243 said:


> Here you go.
> First is in full sun alongside my Seamaster. The reflections on the Seamaster are actually off the dial!
> Second is indoors but still pretty bright.
> Hope this helps with the decision.


Thank you! Knowing how clear the Seamaster crystal is, the one you have on the SARB looks really good.

Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

Finally got my Bordeaux vintage leather strap and it's a great pairing with the rose gold of the SARB072. I'm very happy as the strap looks darker than the photos on the seller's website and has a wine-colored oiled leather look. Paired with the original Seiko butterfly clasp that I swapped from the OEM strap, it's a beauty.


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

tkmj75 said:


> Finally got my Bordeaux vintage leather strap and it's a great pairing with the rose gold of the SARB072. I'm very happy as thew strap looks darker than the photos and has a wine-colored oiled leather look. Paired with the original Seiko butterfly clasp that I swapped from the OEM strap, it's a beauty.
> View attachment 15472101
> View attachment 15472102
> 
> View attachment 15472104


Congratulations! That is the _best _watch/strap pairing I've seen for the SARB. You've outdone yourself, sir. Bravo! Pure, classic beauty.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

SgtHooch504 said:


> Congratulations! That is the _best _watch/strap pairing I've seen for the SARB. You've outdone yourself, sir. Bravo! Pure, classic beauty.


Ah thanks a lot, mate! I appreciate the kind words! It's a shame because of coronavirus, socializing is limited, so I don't get to wear these much!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

ck2k01 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


wow, that's a nice combo.... book marking this page... there will be an 035 in my future that might need to get this treatment.


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

tkmj75 said:


> Ah thanks a lot, mate! I appreciate the kind words! It's a shame because of coronavirus, socializing is limited, so I don't get to wear these much!


Yeah dude, I get it. Can't wait for things to open back up again. It's kinda happening, but very slowly. No complaints, though.

If I had that watch I'd wear it to bed.

Sent from my Atari 2600 using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

This Eulit perlon is legit!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

RotorRonin said:


> This Eulit perlon is legit!


What colour RR?


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Light play.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> What colour RR?


Grey, as inspired by someone else in this thread. Can't remember who!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## LCrow (Jul 14, 2020)

Need to stop looking at this thread. The 033 pics are making me thinking of going and buying one and I really, really don't need to


----------



## tighthams (Aug 26, 2020)

LCrow said:


> Need to stop looking at this thread. The 033 pics are making me thinking of going and buying one and I really, really don't need to


just get it, hehe


----------



## WristWatching1989 (Sep 4, 2020)

Got myself a grey suede strap by Fluco. Love the way it pairs with the 033.









Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

tighthams said:


> just get it, hehe
> View attachment 15490099
> 
> View attachment 15490100


Wow, is there even a crystal in there? Great pics!

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## gpb1111 (Aug 27, 2010)

My SARB035 on Rios1931 Ostrich

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## heboil (Jan 14, 2010)

Any updates from anyone on the Strapsco president bracelet?


----------



## pdwn_nb (Oct 31, 2019)

Hey fam, new to the club here.

Those AR sapphires sure are nice and is worth getting one on retainer for when something goes awry on our crystals or for when 20 years down the road you want a fresh clean glass, but not if anything nothing is wrong with your stock crystal!

Anyway, here's my SARB035 on a Geckota Kirkstead with hollow end links. They are actually not bad and very snug.the bracelet is a bit reminiscent of older Seiko bracelets- A bit jangly, prone to stretch, etc.

I would say the Uncle Seiko President is the way to go, only thing is, it's polished down the center. This was all brushed and serves to tone the watch down a bit for more casual wear, which I prefer.

Anyway, hey all and can't wait to see more of your awesome pics!
















Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

Never thought I'd like NATOs as much as I do. This is my second one in two months.









Sent from my Atari 2600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Petrus001 (Oct 7, 2020)

What’s the perceived fair market value of SARBs these days? Historically I’ve seen as low as $250 preowned and as high as around $500 new. Amazon has it listed for $420 which seems maybe a bit high. Are there any justifications for paying more for a particular SARB feature, I.e. more desirable handset color, dial color, 6R15D versus C, etc.? I saw a while back Amazon seemed to have a spate of fakes. Did they fix that? Just curious of perceptions on what I ought to reasonably consider forking over for one of these.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

I think $400 is probably the top end for what these are worth. Above that you're running into competition from entry level Swiss brands that make a better product. That said, the SARB has a visual appeal that cheaper Swiss brands may or may not measure up to, which could make it worth more depending on the eye of the beholder.

This applies to the "standard" SARB033 and SARB035. The others (gold and black versions, salmon dials, etc.) are pretty ridiculously rare, and people pretty much name their price on them.

There's no functional difference between the 6R15C and D movements. One should not be worth more than the other. The A and B variants have different balance wheel and regulation assemblies which may be worth more or less, depending on wheter or not you think they are better. The C and D balance is a more advanced design, and has an added arbor jewel which should help it last longer, but there's plenty of evidence to suggest that QC standards went down at the same time, and of course the A's and B's are older... so make of that what you will. I personally don't see much difference among the different movement versions as far as value is concerned.


----------



## Petrus001 (Oct 7, 2020)

MrDisco99 thanks for this info; much appreciated. I’m kind of new to watches, but what would be some of the entry level Swiss competitors just over the reasonable SARB price range, realizing they would not likely match the amazing SARB aesthetic?


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Some entry level Swiss brands to look at... Hamilton, Tissot, Certina, Glycine, Frédérique Constant... Jomashop is a good place to look for the best prices.


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

Was my watch marred during servicing?










I had not noticed prior, but after I received my watch back from a service, I noticed concentric rings on the crystal, apparently. In this photo the marks can be seen between 12 and 3 (or just before the minute hand). It's not extremely easy to see in this photo and fortunately it is only noticeable in a strong sunlight at certain angles. I was stopped at a traffic light and took a look to admire the watch as bright sun poured into my car when to my horror (dramatic effect) I noticed the circles. Do you think this was always present, or perhaps did the watchmaker do this with a tool, removing the crystal or at some other point in servicing?


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

I see that on mine all the time... it's an effect of the reflection of sunlight against the indices and under the crystal,

It's fine.


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

one onety-one said:


> Was my watch marred during servicing?
> 
> View attachment 15501264
> 
> ...


Just something that you didn't notice before - mine is the same


----------



## kjoken (Aug 30, 2019)

Yes, its that good









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## nurpur (Feb 14, 2016)

A4A said:


> Love the look on this strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loved the strap that was shown in the above post. 
Not a 35 but my KitKat says thank you!


----------



## ben_h (Dec 17, 2018)

MrDisco99 said:


> Some entry level Swiss brands to look at... Hamilton, Tissot, Certina, Glycine, Frédérique Constant... Jomashop is a good place to look for the best prices.


I'll add Orient (the Bambino has to be the best $150 watch around. I'm tempted to get a black small seconds myself), and Junghans for some non-Swiss brands.


----------



## LCrow (Jul 14, 2020)

Just got my first Rolex last month and have been mostly wearing that. Today I got the 035 out for some wrist time


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

heboil said:


> Any updates from anyone on the Strapsco president bracelet?


Yeah I have it on my SARB033! I would recommend it, very easy on the wrist too!


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

Saw someone post their Rolex Explorer with this NATO strap. Wondered if it would look good on my 033. I like it.









Sent from my Atari 2600 using Tapatalk


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

SgtHooch504 said:


> Saw someone post their Rolex Explorer with this NATO strap. Wondered if it would look good on my 033. I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent colour choice mate! Although I would never place my beauties on rocks haha, too paranoid about scratches!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

SgtHooch504 said:


> Saw someone post their Rolex Explorer with this NATO strap. Wondered if it would look good on my 033. I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Versatility is one of the things I love about the sarb033, but I think putting one on a nato is a bit of a stretch. The Explorer I dresses down a little better than the sarb. It's one of the most, if not THE the most versatile watch I can think of.

Speaking of the sarb033 and the Explorer, I like to consider the Explorer as "the next step up" from the sarb033, which is a great compliment considering the price difference and the myriad options between the two. I'm sure it's my sarb bias speaking, but what do people consider "the next step up" from a sarb033?


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

I’m a new (a month or so) owner of a SARB035 and I just noticed that the off-white face matches the lume on the hands. Has anyone else noticed this? It makes the lume on the hands “disappear” and just look like the hands are painted to match the face. I wonder if this was Seiko’s intent?


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

GregB said:


> I'm a new (a month or so) owner of a SARB035 and I just noticed that the off-white face matches the lume on the hands. Has anyone else noticed this? It makes the lume on the hands "disappear" and just look like the hands are painted to match the face. I wonder if this was Seiko's intent?


Yeah that's why the 035 looks more elegant than the 033, where the prominent lines make the latter look more of the sports watch and the 035 looking like a dress watch.










Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

tkmj75 said:


> Excellent colour choice mate! Although I would never place my beauties on rocks haha, too paranoid about scratches!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Thanks, buddy! Yeah, I was paranoid, too. I set it down _super-gently_ and I must have looked like a weirdo.


----------



## WristWatching1989 (Sep 4, 2020)

one onety-one said:


> Versatility is one of the things I love about the sarb033, but I think putting one on a nato is a bit of a stretch. The Explorer I dresses down a little better than the sarb. It's one of the most, if not THE the most versatile watch I can think of.
> 
> Speaking of the sarb033 and the Explorer, I like to consider the Explorer as "the next step up" from the sarb033, which is a great compliment considering the price difference and the myriad options between the two. I'm sure it's my sarb bias speaking, but what do people consider "the next step up" from a sarb033?


I'd say it's the Sinn 556i.

I tried one out when I was in Frankfurt and fell in love with it. Unfortunately, I didn't have the budget then and went for the SARB033 instead. Both are versatile, clean and classy GADA watches.

youtube.com/c/WristWatching


----------



## LCrow (Jul 14, 2020)

I don't really know about a step up, but the Sinn is a good call, definitely. Halfway along the journey to an Explorer would be the Grand Seiko SBGR253, I think


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

WristWatching1989 said:


> I'd say it's the Sinn 556i.
> 
> I tried one out when I was in Frankfurt and fell in love with it. Unfortunately, I didn't have the budget then and went for the SARB033 instead. Both are versatile, clean and classy GADA watches.
> 
> youtube.com/c/WristWatching


S___. Hugely thinking about it last weekend already. You may have just done it.


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

Sinn is a good call, but I can't help but think the 556i is more of an expensive horizontal move than a vertical one. I don't care for the cockpit guage look, but the 556b might be a little closer to capturing the essence of the sarb.


----------



## jmorski (Dec 20, 2017)

tkmj75 said:


> Yeah that's why the 035 looks more elegant than the 033, where the prominent lines make the latter look more of the sports watch and the 035 looking like a dress watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What strap is that? Great combo!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

jmorski said:


> What strap is that? Great combo!


Thanks! It's one from Geckota, the luxury handmade italian one. I prefer straps that only have a 2mm tapering! And this is one of the rare ones from then that fits the bill.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

gshock626 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Amazing photos. Love how dynamic the dial is. Makes me want to put mine on right now. Great strap, too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Abrvhm (Nov 3, 2020)

pdwn_nb said:


> Hey fam, new to the club here.
> 
> Those AR sapphires sure are nice and is worth getting one on retainer for when something goes awry on our crystals or for when 20 years down the road you want a fresh clean glass, but not if anything nothing is wrong with your stock crystal!
> 
> ...


Love this combo. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## manslundberg (Nov 4, 2020)

tkmj75 said:


> Thanks! It's one from Geckota, the luxury handmade italian one. I prefer straps that only have a 2mm tapering! And this is one of the rare ones from then that fits the bill.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


This?









Simple Handmade Italian Leather Watch Strap


Simple Handmade Italian Leather Watch Strap




www.geckota.com





Is yours the chocolate brown? It truly looks amazing in your picture! 👌


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

manslundberg said:


> This?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that's the exact one! Chocolate brown is just perfect with the ivory dial of the 035.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

SARB035 all cleaned and polished


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Dedan said:


> SARB035 all cleaned and polished
> 
> View attachment 15541762


Payment Sent


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Russ1965 said:


> Payment Sent


----------



## Umorni13 (Sep 15, 2020)

Seiko Sarb035


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

After 2 months of rocking NATO straps, it's back to the steel for this bad boy. This time around it's a Strapcode Oyster and it's pretty awesome.









Sent from my Atari 2600 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmartir87 (Jul 27, 2020)

Agent 037...


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

bmartir87 said:


> View attachment 15557377
> 
> Agent 037...


Is it just me, or does the existence of this nearly mythological reference enhance the legacy of the entire family (033/035_/_037)?


----------



## bmartir87 (Jul 27, 2020)

one onety-one said:


> Is it just me, or does the existence of this nearly mythological reference enhance the legacy of the entire family (033/035_/_037)?


I believe it does..


----------



## zabat (Sep 14, 2014)

I don't know if this is the right place for it, but any humans in the Great White North who have hankered after a SARB035 might want to take advantage of a deal at Amazon for $399.59. It was $570 up until a few days ago, and will probably revert to that soon. Ironically, it popped up in my feed, and I paid it no heed, thinking that the price had gone UP, as my brain just registered the "99.59" and skipped over the "3".


----------



## sagar.tolaney (Jan 22, 2019)

bmartir87 said:


> View attachment 15557377
> 
> Agent 037...


You mean this ?? I love my sarb037









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hemingway99 (Jan 3, 2016)

SgtHooch504 said:


> After 2 months of rocking NATO straps, it's back to the steel for this bad boy. This time around it's a Strapcode Oyster and it's pretty awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks great! I put a Strapcode Angus on my Sarb033


----------



## markmv (Jul 21, 2011)

I just received SARB035 from Amazon, hands are slightly misaligned. Should I get a replacement?


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

markmv said:


> I just received SARB035 from Amazon, hands are slightly misaligned. Should I get a replacement?
> View attachment 15568301


It's quite a bit off, perhaps you should. Though you would have to ask yourself how much it bothers you.


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

markmv said:


> I just received SARB035 from Amazon, hands are slightly misaligned. Should I get a replacement?
> View attachment 15568301


The hour hand's shadow lines up perfectly. See, even when they don't get it 100% right, the sarb is still a perfect watch.

Regarding your question, does ordering another one then keeping the best one and sending the other back for a refund sound like an acceptable solution?


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)

The Sarb033 from another perspective...


----------



## bmartir87 (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Hemingway99 (Jan 3, 2016)

sagar.tolaney said:


> You mean this ?? I love my sarb037
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Nice!


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Finally joining the club! I've had an eye on the 035 for over a year now but couldn't ever commit. Eventually just bit the bullet and got mine from Amazon yesterday - it's certainly a big change from the divers I'm used to wearing.

That said, does anyone have a better sizing solution - removing one link from each side and using the looser micro adjust and the bracelet is a bit too tight. Adding a link back in and using the small micro adjust and it's a bit too loose. Anyone come up with an easy fix for this? I did find this thread but I can't see how that would work...


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

amngwlvs said:


> Finally joining the club! I've had an eye on the 035 for over a year now but couldn't ever commit. Eventually just bit the bullet and got mine from Amazon yesterday - it's certainly a big change from the divers I'm used to wearing.
> 
> That said, does anyone have a better sizing solution - removing one link from each side and using the looser micro adjust and the bracelet is a bit too tight. Adding a link back in and using the small micro adjust and it's a bit too loose. Anyone come up with an easy fix for this? I did find this thread but I can't see how that would work...
> 
> View attachment 15569408


Congrats! It takes some getting used to, but it's a charming watch.
Had the same problem, a new bracelet or clasp is the solution. I actually ordered a clasp from Ali to try and solve it.

Pro tip: if you switch the two links that connect to each end of the clasp, it opens up the possibility to fit different clasps.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Dedan said:


> Congrats! It takes some getting used to, but it's a charming watch.
> Had the same problem, a new bracelet or clasp is the solution. I actually ordered a clasp from Ali to try and solve it.
> 
> Pro tip: if you switch the two links that connect to each end of the clasp, it opens up the possibility to fit different clasps.


It will certainly take a bit of getting used to - my daily lately has been a 44mm black dial SPB077 so going to a sub 40 light dial is a shift!

Thanks for the tip, I'll have look into another clasp to try and dial the fit a bit better.


----------



## AznKirby (Aug 7, 2015)

ben_h said:


> My SARB next to my old SBGX009
> View attachment 15452381


That's awesome. What strap is that on the SBGX009?


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

amngwlvs said:


> Finally joining the club! I've had an eye on the 035 for over a year now but couldn't ever commit. Eventually just bit the bullet and got mine from Amazon yesterday - it's certainly a big change from the divers I'm used to wearing.
> 
> That said, does anyone have a better sizing solution - removing one link from each side and using the looser micro adjust and the bracelet is a bit too tight. Adding a link back in and using the small micro adjust and it's a bit too loose. Anyone come up with an easy fix for this? I did find this thread but I can't see how that would work...
> 
> View attachment 15569408


Buy an extender for the clasp and you'll be good to go. Cheers.









Inviato dal mio SM-G975F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Fabrizio_Morini said:


> Buy an extender for the clasp and you'll be good to go. Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome, I'll definitely look at grabbing one, thank you kindly!

edit: Do you know what size I'll need?


----------



## WristWatching1989 (Sep 4, 2020)

amngwlvs said:


> That's awesome, I'll definitely look at grabbing one, thank you kindly!
> 
> edit: Do you know what size I'll need?


Get the 18mm. I use this too - easy fix for the clasp problem.

youtube.com/c/WristWatching


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

amngwlvs said:


> That's awesome, I'll definitely look at grabbing one, thank you kindly!
> 
> edit: Do you know what size I'll need?


18 mm IS the correct size 

Inviato dal mio SM-G975F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## markmv (Jul 21, 2011)

Fabrizio_Morini said:


> 18 mm IS the correct size
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G975F utilizzando Tapatalk


They have extensions with 2,3,and 4 holes, but there is no option to select, only size. Do you know which one they'll send?


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

markmv said:


> They have extensions with 2,3,and 4 holes, but there is no option to select, only size. Do you know which one they'll send?


I have received a 4 holes, but I don't remember there was a way to select it.

Inviato dal mio SM-G975F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ben_h (Dec 17, 2018)

AznKirby said:


> That's awesome. What strap is that on the SBGX009?


That's a Colareb Matera Gray on both of them.


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Fabrizio_Morini said:


> I have received a 4 holes, but I don't remember there was a way to select it.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G975F utilizzando Tapatalk


Can you share a photo of it installed?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

B.Boston said:


> Can you share a photo of it installed?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is how it looks on a sarg009 bracelet, which is basically the same as the sarb033/035 bracelet. 









Inviato dal mio SM-G975F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Fabrizio_Morini said:


> This is how it looks on a sarg009 bracelet, which is basically the same as the sarb033/035 bracelet.
> View attachment 15573735


Perfect, thank so much, that looks like it will definitely solve the issue I have going on!


----------



## zabat (Sep 14, 2014)

All this talk about bracelets. I never, well, almost never wear bracelets, although I now have a Speidel metal digital on a fantastically comfortable expansion bracelet. That one I will wear, but the ordinary kind - not so much.










I just got a SARB033, after failing to resist the Amaz*n.ca deal. Obviously haven't worn it on a bracelet, and may never do so, so the plastic is still on it. It may go on a Nato, or leather. Of course, I don't know if I will keep it. Got to confess, I don't really get it. Will it grow on me? I DO like the modded SNK621. Might put that one in a SNK809 case, to make it more of a field watch, but it looks pretty good in the SNK793 case too. I prefer it to the SARB, frankly.


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

Never was a big fan of the sarb on leather, but I'm enjoying it on this Nomos strap.









Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

zabat said:


> I just got a SARB033, after failing to resist the Amaz*n.ca deal. Obviously haven't worn it on a bracelet, and may never do so, so the plastic is still on it. It may go on a Nato, or leather. Of course, I don't know if I will keep it. Got to confess, I don't really get it. Will it grow on me? I DO like the modded SNK621. Might put that one in a SNK809 case, to make it more of a field watch, but it looks pretty good in the SNK793 case too. I prefer it to the SARB, frankly.
> View attachment 15574122


SARB035
If you can buy a SARB033 new from any Amazon, I'll eat my shoe (strap).


----------



## zabat (Sep 14, 2014)

Oops, typo! I meant SARB035! I was going to post a link to it, but I think it's against the rules. And it just went up in price +$130 anyway. As you said, the SAR033 remains MIA!


----------



## Ko24 (Feb 27, 2020)

I don't really like the uncle seiko presidential that much for the sarb033. 

Looking to get the strapcode bracelet. Which is better the oyster or the jubilee in terms of comfort in your opinion?


----------



## Sokpuppet1 (Jun 19, 2019)

gshock626 said:


>


What strap is this one?


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Sokpuppet1 said:


> What strap is this one?


Fluco suede


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

Fabrizio_Morini said:


> This is how it looks on a sarg009 bracelet, which is basically the same as the sarb033/035 bracelet.
> View attachment 15573735
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G975F utilizzando Tapatalk


I ordered one of these and it should be here by Thursday, while it doesn't look fantastic it does look good enough that if it fixes the sizing issue I'll be VERY happy.


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

gshock626 said:


>


Damn it looks good on that suede strap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

I've yet to see a strap that doesn't look good with the SARB035.


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Had ordered a new clasp to achieve a better fit on my 6.5'' wrist. Fits me perfectly now.

Properly milled clasp ordered from Ali.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

Dedan said:


> Had ordered a new clasp to achieve a better fit on my 6.5'' wrist. Fits me perfectly now.
> 
> Properly milled clasp ordered from Ali.
> 
> View attachment 15597772


link?


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

pojo1806 said:


> link?











6.32US $ 7% OFF|High Quality 16mm 18mm 20mm 22mm Fold Safety Clasp Buckle Deployment Clasp - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

My plan is to acquire all of the am parts available today, including a new clasp(s), crystal with magnifier, fluted bezel, superJ bracelet. When I purchased my 035 I also purchased everything needed for an 033. I love my sarb!


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

VincentG said:


> My plan is to acquire all of the am parts available today, including a new clasp(s), crystal with magnifier, fluted bezel, superJ bracelet. When I purchased my 035 I also purchased everything needed for an 033. I love my sarb!
> View attachment 15597932


You're missing the 033 hands...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

to my knowledge the hands are identical, only the 037 salmon dial has unique hands


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

VincentG said:


> to my knowledge the hands are identical, only the 037 salmon dial has unique hands


033 has a white line and 035 has a black line on each hand.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

First SARB033 I've seen for sale for new this half year.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

pojo1806 said:


> 033 has a white line and 035 has a black line on each hand.


My 035 does not have any line on the hand, white or black, only a fold, lume plots are identical between 035/033, I think what you are seeing is reflection


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

percysmith said:


> First SARB033 I've seen for sale for new this half year.
> 
> View attachment 15598053
> View attachment 15598052


Buying an 033 for msrp is a good deal these days


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

VincentG said:


> My 035 does not have any line on the hand, white or black, only a fold, lume plots are identical between 035/033, I think what you are seeing is reflection
> View attachment 15598073
> View attachment 15598072





VincentG said:


> My 035 does not have any line on the hand, white or black, only a fold, lume plots are identical between 035/033, I think what you are seeing is reflection
> View attachment 15598073
> View attachment 15598072


There is one though, I can see it on your picture as well. Here you can clearly see the black line on the 35:


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

VincentG said:


> My 035 does not have any line on the hand, white or black, only a fold, lume plots are identical between 035/033, I think what you are seeing is reflection
> View attachment 15598073
> View attachment 15598072


The lines are visible in both images you've posted.... It's either side of the lume on the hour and minute hands.


----------



## Sokpuppet1 (Jun 19, 2019)

percysmith said:


> First SARB033 I've seen for sale for new this half year.
> 
> View attachment 15598053
> View attachment 15598052


Buy and flip for a quick $200+


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

The Sarb035 clearly has black line on the hands, I have one, and all the pics I have ever seen shows a white line on the 033.


----------



## LCrow (Jul 14, 2020)

percysmith said:


> First SARB033 I've seen for sale for new this half year.
> 
> View attachment 15598053
> View attachment 15598052


That's a good spot. Every time I pass a watch dealer in HK I take a look just to see if there's an 033 lurking. Still toying with the idea of getting one to go with my 035


----------



## mothballt (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## mothballt (Dec 11, 2020)

I'm wondering if Seiko will launch a revival of the series with adjustment. They've done so with the alpinist and the skx (fingers crossed). 

I know there are a lot of similar Seikos in other lines, but the sarb03x is clearly the icon.


----------



## mothballt (Dec 11, 2020)

I think this watch was made for gray leather...


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

VincentG said:


> Buying an 033 for msrp is a good deal these days





Sokpuppet1 said:


> Buy and flip for a quick $200+


The asking price is US$628.


----------



## mothballt (Dec 11, 2020)

percysmith said:


> The asking price is US$628.


Sorry. Its not on the market.


----------



## markmv (Jul 21, 2011)

035









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

How’s everyone doing on their accuracy? My 035 is faithfully running -5spd. What’s your experience?


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

The only complaint I have about the SARB035 is that the indices and hands tend to disappear under reflection.

I used to own the 033 but parted ways with it some months ago to finance a Tudor Black Bay 58, and then decided to get the white dial SARB and love it much better









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Earl Grey said:


> You're missing the 033 hands...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I am missing the 033 hands, I was incorrect and you were correct, now the hunt begins


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Ededdeddie said:


> The only complaint I have about the SARB035 is that the indices and hands tend to disappear under reflection.
> 
> I used to own the 033 but parted ways with it some months ago to finance a Tudor Black Bay 58, and then decided to get the white dial SARB and love it much better
> 
> ...


I assume you meant to say the SARB033 (the black dial variant) hands and indices disappear under reflections? I too have owned both variants. I sold the SARB033 due to how bad the reflections and legibility were and then got the SARB035. Overall I prefer the SARB035 due to the better legibility and I like how the lume plots on the hands make them look skeletonize against the cream dial. I just wish the dial was actually white, not the cream colour. I might be parting ways with my SARB035 for this reason.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

mi6_ said:


> I assume you meant to say the SARB033 (the black dial variant) hands and indices disappear under reflections? I too have owned both variants. I sold the SARB033 due to how bad the reflections and legibility were and then got the SARB035. Overall I prefer the SARB035 due to the better legibility and I like how the lume plots on the hands make them look skeletonize against the cream dial. I just wish the dial was actually white, not the cream colour. I might be parting ways with my SARB035 for this reason.


I did that... twice. Third time seems to be the charm for me, I just had to accept what it is for what it is.


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

mi6_ said:


> I assume you meant to say the SARB033 (the black dial variant) hands and indices disappear under reflections? I too have owned both variants. I sold the SARB033 due to how bad the reflections and legibility were and then got the SARB035. Overall I prefer the SARB035 due to the better legibility and I like how the lume plots on the hands make them look skeletonize against the cream dial. I just wish the dial was actually white, not the cream colour. I might be parting ways with my SARB035 for this reason.


I did mean the 035. Although, yes, the 033 has that issue as well, but to me not as bad since the silver indices stand out against the black dial. I have not regretted selling the 033 because I LOVE my Tudor BB58. But I lusted after the quality and beauty of the SARBS. The only reason I didn't originally get the white dial is because I had had several white dial watches. But I did a mass reduction of 40 watches down to 10!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Always looking sharp this one...










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## blr (Aug 29, 2012)

Ededdeddie said:


> How's everyone doing on their accuracy? My 035 is faithfully running -5spd. What's your experience?


My 033 has been very consistent at about + 5 s/d since brand new about 3 years ago. I do not wear it often, but every time I do, I check it and it stays there.


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

blr said:


> My 033 has been very consistent at about + 5 s/d since brand new about 3 years ago. I do not wear it often, but every time I do, I check it and it stays there.


Yeah my other SARB that I owned (033) ran +8 spd. I swear these SARB Spirits are made with better quality, and tend to be rather accurate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blr (Aug 29, 2012)

Ededdeddie said:


> Yeah my other SARB that I owned (033) ran +8 spd. I swear these SARB Spirits are made with better quality, and tend to be rather accurate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know, I also have an Alpinist that started at -5 s/d, but is now at -30. Just luck I guess.
6R15 has been a hit or miss for many people out there. Most of them start very well at +-5-10 s/d and stay that way, but others deteriorate in accuracy over time. As much as I love Seiko (have 7 of them, both vintage and current), I feel that for the price of the models fitted with 6R15, Seiko could have offered a little better movement. Swatch Group offers watches from Certina, Tissot, Mido and Hamilton at similar prices, fitted with ETA 28xx movements. These are higher beat and quite a bit more stable in terms of positional variations.


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

blr said:


> I don't know, I also have an Alpinist that started at -5 s/d, but is now at -30. Just luck I guess.
> 6R15 has been a hit or miss for many people out there. Most of them start very well at +-5-10 s/d and stay that way, but others deteriorate in accuracy over time. As much as I love Seiko (have 7 of them, both vintage and current), I feel that for the price of the models fitted with 6R15, Seiko could have offered a little better movement. Swatch Group offers watches from Certina, Tissot, Mido and Hamilton at similar prices, fitted with ETA 28xx movements. These are higher beat and quite a bit more stable in terms of positional variations.


I have to say, you make a very good point. And I can attest to the fact that my Hamiltons are really dam good value. Case in point: I bought this model with the older 28k bph movement for $400 and it is an exceptional watch per dollar

Men's Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical Watch H69439931 Amazon.com: Men's Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical Watch H69439931: Watches

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

blr said:


> I don't know, I also have an Alpinist that started at -5 s/d, but is now at -30. Just luck I guess.
> 6R15 has been a hit or miss for many people out there. Most of them start very well at +-5-10 s/d and stay that way, but others deteriorate in accuracy over time. As much as I love Seiko (have 7 of them, both vintage and current), I feel that for the price of the models fitted with 6R15, Seiko could have offered a little better movement. Swatch Group offers watches from Certina, Tissot, Mido and Hamilton at similar prices, fitted with ETA 28xx movements. *These are higher beat* and quite a bit more stable in terms of positional variations.


Those watches used to contain ETA 2824 movements with a beat rate of 28800bph .

These days (and for quite a few years now) watches from Certina, Tissot, Mido and Hamilton are offered with H10 or Powermatic or equivalent movements (rather than ETA 2824s) - which admittedly have better reported positional variance / better accuracy and a better power reserve but they have the same beat rate of 216000BPH as the Seiko movements.


----------



## blr (Aug 29, 2012)

At least in Europe, you can still buy watches with the old ETA 28xx family of movements. AFAIK they are still in production. My last watch, containing one of those was purchased just a month ago.


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

Munchie said:


> Those watches used to contain ETA 2824 movements with a beat rate of 28800bph .
> 
> These days (and for quite a few years now) watches from Certina, Tissot, Mido and Hamilton are offered with H10 or Powermatic or equivalent movements (rather than ETA 2824s) - which admittedly have better reported positional variance / better accuracy and a better power reserve but they have the same beat rate of 216000BPH as the Seiko movements.


This is true. The upside is that less friction USUALLY equates to longer service frequencies. The newer 6R35 seems to have better accuracy, 70 hpr, but is still 21600

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blr (Aug 29, 2012)

With Powermatic 80, ETA lowered the beat rate in order to increase power reserve to 80 hours. I do not own a watch with this movement, but you can buy a Tissot with this movement, that is officially COSC certified chronometer for something like 700 EUR over here. Also, the new ETA Powermatic 80 movements do not have the usual regulator and cannot be regulated the usual way. AFAIK, the Powermatic 80 movements are better regulated from the factory than the older ETAs. Most people report +/- 10 s/d with these.
The new 6R35 looks interesting, but how well regulated these movements will be out of the factory?


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

blr said:


> With Powermatic 80, ETA lowered the beat rate in order to increase power reserve to 80 hours. I do not own a watch with this movement, but you can buy a Tissot with this movement, that is officially COSC certified chronometer for something like 700 EUR over here. Also, the new ETA Powermatic 80 movements do not have the usual regulator and cannot be regulated the usual way. AFAIK, the Powermatic 80 movements are better regulated from the factory than the older ETAs. Most people report +/- 10 s/d with these.
> The new 6R35 looks interesting, but how well regulated these movements will be out of the factory?


Yeah your comment "but how well regulated these movements will be out of the factory?" Is a fantastic point. As with really any non chronometer movement, it's simply the luck of the draw. Attached is a pic of my watches and the daily run they perform. Obviously, the Tudor BB58 is the best (-.02spd) since it's chronometer certified. My Oris watches, I've learned that you never can tell what you'll get out of their Sellita movements.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Ededdeddie said:


> This is true. The upside is that less friction USUALLY equates to longer service frequencies. The newer 6R35 seems to have better accuracy, 70 hpr, but is still 21600


Better accuracy than what? I haven't seen any evidence that the parts that affect accuracy on the 6R35 are any different from the 6R15.


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

MrDisco99 said:


> Better accuracy than what? I haven't seen any evidence that the parts that affect accuracy on the 6R35 are any different from the 6R15.


That's why I used "seem" only going by what my own watches perform

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

blr said:


> At least in Europe, you can still buy watches with the old ETA 28xx family of movements. AFAIK they are still in production. My last watch, containing one of those was purchased just a month ago.


Depends on the brand. Most of what's available from the lower end Swatch Group brands (Tissot, Certina, Mido, Hamilton) use the newer modified movements now.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Ededdeddie said:


> Yeah your comment "but how well regulated these movements will be out of the factory?" Is a fantastic point. As with really any non chronometer movement, it's simply the luck of the draw. Attached is a pic of my watches and the daily run they perform. Obviously, the Tudor BB58 is the best (-.02spd) since it's chronometer certified. My Oris watches, I've learned that you never can tell what you'll get out of their Sellita movement


I agree with your luck of the draw comment. Unfortunately for the Powermatic 80, you can't fix a bad draw thru aftermarket regulation (I tried).

My 2893-2 went from +8spd before regulation to +1spd after regulation (-2spd now)
My 2824-2 went from +11spd before regulation to -2spd after regulation (-1spd now)
My SARB033 6R15 was +1spd when purchased (not regulated, -4spd now)

My Powermatic 80 was -8spd before regulation,+6spd after regulation. It kept that accuracy on average, but outliers were as much as -43spd.

Which of your watches above is Powermatic 80 or its derivatives?


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

percysmith said:


> I agree with your luck of the draw comment. Unfortunately for the Powermatic 80, you can't fix a bad draw thru aftermarket regulation (I tried).
> 
> My 2893-2 went from +8spd before regulation to +1spd after regulation (-2spd now)
> My 2824-2 went from +11spd before regulation to -2spd after regulation (-1spd now)
> ...


I no longer own any with a P80. Though the Ham Mechanical Field has the older 2824 manual. I have one Oris not in the picture because it's at factory getting fixed for movement issues (Seillta) and it's was running +12. Not too good for a $1700 watch!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 15602992


Nice pair!

I was looking into buying the Seiko conceptual myself - is that the 40mm SUR307P1 ?


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

blr said:


> At least in Europe, you can still buy watches with the old ETA 28xx family of movements. AFAIK they are still in production. My last watch, containing one of those was purchased just a month ago.


Maybe where you live

I can tell you that I spent quite a lot of time and energy a couple of years ago trying to source a new Hamilton Khaki Auto with an ETA 2824. I found a few sellers describing the movement as the ETA but on further investigation they all had the H10.

I actually bought one from a vendor in Italy who supposedly got their inventory from Switzerland and had assured me it ran with an ETA2824 - but I returned it when I looked through the case back and found it had the H10 in it - I gave up at that point and got the manual wind instead which has an ETA 2804-2 (now sold with the H** equivalent I believe).

Funny thing is that I have since overcome my hostility to the H-10 / Powermatic and if I were in the market for another mechanical Swiss watch I would be happy to get one with that movement - Ive come around to the advantages of less service intervals and the reported accuracy.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Munchie said:


> I actually bought one from a vendor in Italy who supposedly got their inventory from Switzerland and had assured me it ran with an ETA2824 - but I returned it when I looked through the case back and found it had the H10 in it - I gave up at that point and got the manual wind instead which has an ETA 2804-2 (now sold with the H** equivalent I believe).


I did contemplate a Khaki Field King with ETA 2824 but planned to source it second hand via Chrono24, trying to distinguish which sellers posted non-stock photos where I can see a solid rotor.

Although I located such a watch I didn't proceed with the purchase. I was really more interested with the movement than the watch, and the Calvin Klein project already got me a ETA 2824 that I can wear.


----------



## blr (Aug 29, 2012)

MrDisco99 said:


> Depends on the brand. Most of what's available from the lower end Swatch Group brands (Tissot, Certina, Mido, Hamilton) use the newer modified movements now.


That's true, although you can still find some older models. My last such purchase was Certina DS first (200 m WR model) with 2836-2. It runs very steadily at +15 s/d, with very little positional variations. I'll be getting it regulated after the Christmas brake. 
Then you have the German brands (Steinhart, Laco, Junkers, Stowa) that still use the older 28xx movements, as do some microbrands.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Munchie said:


> I can tell you that I spent quite a lot of time and energy a couple of years ago trying to source a new Hamilton Khaki Auto with an ETA 2824.


Wow I guess I got lucky with mine. Got it about a year ago from a reseller in Japan (I think it was Closer via eBay) on the bracelet and in great shape for $300.

I'm a control freak about being able to regulate my watches, so the new Swatch Group movements are a no go for me.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Am I the only one here who does not give a hoot about actual spd? The difference in -5spd and +15spd is not a real life issue IMO. Spot on accuracy is very easy and simple, quartz.
Now back to the subject at hand, WTB a set of hour minute hands for a sarb033


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Munchie said:


> Nice pair!
> 
> I was looking into buying the Seiko conceptual myself - is that the 40mm SUR307P1 ?


yep. it actually wears slightly larger than i would have guessed for 40mm (or 40.2), but it's super thin. i really wish they did just make a Silver Sarb, but.... oh well haha.


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

timetellinnoob said:


> yep. it actually wears slightly larger than i would have guessed for 40mm (or 40.2), but it's super thin. i really wish they did just make a Silver Sarb, but.... oh well haha.


Well the alternative would be the SUR315P1 - which I also considered - but is listed as 35mm diameter with 18mm lugs which seems just a little too small.

Seeing your SUR307P1 next to the sarb033 confirms to me that if I do pull the trigger the SUR307 is the one to get.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

yea i never even considered the small one. i have a bunch of 5's that are about 36/37, so i definitely wanted something larger, something i could pair with all my 20mm strap options.

i grabbed it from jomashop for $119, and found another coupon code for 5 bucks off. too cheap to NOT grab haha.


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## marv524 (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi everybody... here are my go to everyday watches. 035 for casual and 033 for more formal events.

cheers,


----------



## marv524 (Apr 13, 2015)

I was just wondering, who among us have SARBs which are running slow rather than gaining time? What was your tolerable rate before you regulate them? Has anyone regulated their own SARBs? How did the regulation hold up? How hard was it?

Thanks


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

marv524 said:


> I was just wondering, who among us have SARBs which are running slow rather than gaining time? What was your tolerable rate before you regulate them? Has anyone regulated their own SARBs? How did the regulation hold up? How hard was it?
> 
> Thanks


It depends, mine runs a sec or two slow when worn all day. Once layed down face up for the night it gains about the same and it runs accurately in the morning. I never have to reset the time. Guess I was lucky 😁


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

marv524 said:


> I was just wondering, who among us have SARBs which are running slow rather than gaining time? What was your tolerable rate before you regulate them? Has anyone regulated their own SARBs? How did the regulation hold up? How hard was it?
> 
> Thanks


When worn, mine runs about -4spd. But when sitting dial up in the watch box, it runs +5spd! So I guess the 6R15 is highly susceptible to gravity variations. That's still a very good average, though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

marv524 said:


> I was just wondering, who among us have SARBs which are running slow rather than gaining time? What was your tolerable rate before you regulate them? Has anyone regulated their own SARBs? How did the regulation hold up? How hard was it?
> 
> Thanks


Here's an example of worn/ dial up









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marv524 (Apr 13, 2015)

Mine loses around 17-18 sec worn. I have to set it dial down at night then it gains around +3 or 4 sec (dial up also loses time ~15 seconds) so in the morning its ~11 sec late... Im thinking of regulating it.

But for now, i just set it 50 sec advance so i have around 5 days before it loses time, adn around 10 days before i have to adjust it. But kinda bugs me... Im on the fence whether I should regulate it.. Im thinking of doing it myself. My hammy khaki is spot on.

Any advice?


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

VincentG said:


> Am I the only one here who does not give a hoot about actual spd? The difference in -5spd and +15spd is not a real life issue IMO. Spot on accuracy is very easy and simple, quartz.
> Now back to the subject at hand, WTB a set of hour minute hands for a sarb033
> View attachment 15603627
> View attachment 15603628
> ...


SPD matters if your line of work requires precise timekeeping unless you want to set it every couple of days, but for me I like how easy it is to regulate these movements. I like to use G-Shocks for work most of the time, but I do have my autos tuned tight enough to stay within 30 seconds of actual time for at least a couple of weeks and exploiting positional variance I can wear any of them indefinitely without setting them.


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

marv524 said:


> Mine loses around 17-18 sec worn. I have to set it dial down at night then it gains around +3 or 4 sec (dial up also loses time ~15 seconds) so in the morning its ~11 sec late... Im thinking of regulating it.
> 
> But for now, i just set it 50 sec advance so i have around 5 days before it loses time, adn around 10 days before i have to adjust it. But kinda bugs me... Im on the fence whether I should regulate it.. Im thinking of doing it myself. My hammy khaki is spot on.
> 
> ...


Me personally, if I had a watch shop near me (and I do. Mine is the Little Watch Shop in Houston, TX and they are awesome), I'd get it professionally regulated. It only costs about $50 give or take. Although yours isn't running outrageously slow, it's outside of specs for the movement. Do you have a shop near you?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

Premise said:


> SPD matters if your line of work requires precise timekeeping unless you want to set it every couple of days, but for me I like how easy it is to regulate these movements. I like to use G-Shocks for work most of the time, but I do have my autos tuned tight enough to stay within 30 seconds of actual time for at least a couple of weeks and exploiting positional variance I can wear any of them indefinitely without setting them.


Typically, I feel that accuracy speaks a lot for quality. To me, it is worth it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marv524 (Apr 13, 2015)

Ededdeddie said:


> Me personally, if I had a watch shop near me (and I do. Mine is the Little Watch Shop in Houston, TX and they are awesome), I'd get it professionally regulated. It only costs about $50 give or take. Although yours isn't running outrageously slow, it's outside of specs for the movement. Do you have a shop near you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would like to regulate it.. but here in France - Paris area its a bit hard to find a shop, let alone with competitive prices.. (any fellow WIS in France who could chime in with a shop that you trust, would greatly appreciate it) last one I inquired quoted around 75 dollars for regulation and water pressure testing... thas why i wanted to give it a try... i have the tools... but have never tried regulating.... also, is water pressure testing a SARB after regulation mandatory? or is it enough just to screw the case back back to around the same tolerance as it was before opening? will it be enough protection for walking in the ran and some light swimming?


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

The 6R15 movement tends to have a good bit of positional variance (i.e. faster in some positions, slower in others) so getting the regulation dialed in to be just right for the way you wear it can be tricky. Rather than try to regulate to a number on the timegrapher, I just make a note of how fast or slow it is on wrist and try to aim for that much difference on the timegrapher to the rate I want it to be. I usually aim for around +2 on wrist just to play it safe, as I don't mind if it's a little fast, but really don't want it to be slow. This isn't like some Swiss movements that can be regulated to a very stable and consistent daily rate in any position.

If mine was running that slow I'd definitely open it up. But I'm a bit of a control freak about regulating my watches.

I wouldn't say it's easy. The regulation pin has a lot of friction, which is good for preventing shocks from affecting the rate, but it makes regulation difficult. A very tiny amount of movement will cause a large change in rate. It takes some practice to get a feel for how much force to use to overcome the friction while making fine adjustments.

Just be very careful your tool doesn't slip and jab the spring itself. That's a very expensive fix. Ask me how I know.

Also, don't even think about doing this without a timegrapher.

Practice and patience.

The SARB uses a flat gasket which should continue to work fine as long as you're careful screwing the case back together. I've never bothered pressure testing mine and it's been fine in the pool.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Just saw your post about the $75 quote. Considering the time, skill, and risk involved, that's actually not a bad price to just let someone else worry about it... assuming they get it right.


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

MrDisco99 said:


> Just saw your post about the $75 quote. Considering the time, skill, and risk involved, that's actually not a bad price to just let someone else worry about it... assuming they get it right.


^ I second that. For all the servicing you listed, that's par for the course.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marv524 (Apr 13, 2015)

MrDisco99 said:


> assuming they get it right.


That's what im really worried about...

Also, what grease should i use?

i was choosing between:

seiko tsf-451 
seiko s-916

i chose the S-916 for it is easier to apply with the foam.. i have an anchor brand silicone grease, but i read that i should avoid using it

Did i choose right?


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

You mean for the gasket? I usually don't bother with a flat gasket like that. If you really want to lube it, I'd just use one of those greasing pads.


----------



## marv524 (Apr 13, 2015)

MrDisco99 said:


> You mean for the gasket? I usually don't bother with a flat gasket like that. If you really want to lube it, I'd just use one of those greasing pads.


Thanks.. I just thought that it would need lubing every time it's opened


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Umm is this a SPD thread? I thought this was the SARB thread, lolololol


----------



## marv524 (Apr 13, 2015)

VincentG said:


> Umm is this a SPD thread? I thought this was the SARB thread, lolololol


Now back to our regular program.... 😁


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

VincentG said:


> Umm is this a SPD thread? I thought this was the SARB thread, lolololol


They're not mutually exclusive.

Here's a picture of a watch:


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

The SARB is an automatic watch that is made to tell time accurately. Hence, accuracy is a discussion found here, and in all watch forums/ threads. Problem solved. Next problem, please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

A bit of lume


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Bosman said:


> The Sarb035 clearly has black line on the hands, I have one, and all the pics I have ever seen shows a white line on the 033.


This just blew my mind... I didn't believe it and had to go check my 035 and can confirm, there are black lines on mine, though you can only see them at certain angles.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

amngwlvs said:


> This just blew my mind... I didn't believe it and had to go check my 035 and can confirm, there are black lines on mine, though you can only see them at certain angles.


Yeah it's a pretty clever and thoughtful design. They are just about invisible except when you need them, i.e. when the reflective hands disappear against the dial. One of the many little design quirks I love about these models.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SARB035 on SCVS001/003 bracelet


----------



## superclap (Nov 1, 2020)

Not sure if anyone else has tried this, but I inverted the uncle Seiko president bracelet and I think it made for a cool flat link oyster look. Kind of similar to Lorier style bracelet. I also switched out the clasp which took a bit more modding effort.


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

superclap said:


> Not sure if anyone else has tried this, but I inverted the uncle Seiko president bracelet and I think it made for a cool flat link oyster look. Kind of similar to Lorier style bracelet. I also switched out the clasp which took a bit more modding effort.
> 
> [/ATTACH type="full" width="233px"]15631347[/ATTACH][/ATTACH type="full" width="230px"]15631344[/ATTACH][/ATTACH type="full" width="263px"]15631349[/ATTACH]


Always  when you can figure out a way to mod-sub in one of those no-name glidelock-type clasps 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NobruX (Oct 5, 2020)

Am I too late for the game? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

NobruX said:


> Am I too late for the game?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


never


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Hey guys, I figured out how to get _almost_ perfect sizing on the SARB bracelet if you're stuck in that middle ground between the last micro-adjustment and adding an extra link.

Step 1: Make sure there's a pandemic on.
Step 2: Get fatter during said pandemic.

That's it! Your watch will fit much closer to perfect. 


Anyway, here's a watch:


----------



## tighthams (Aug 26, 2020)

It's been a while since these 2 are with bracelets ?


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

I have a bracelet extender on my Sarb, it was easy and not too distracting. With all of the kickstarter parts order/makers why not 1/2 links for the Sarb bracelet? I would pay $30 for one. Aliexpress maybe or steeldive idk but it seems doable.


----------



## J_Aquino (Mar 29, 2019)

gshock626 said:


> SARB035 on SCVS001/003 bracelet


Uncle Seiko should really make a reproduction of this bracelet.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

VincentG said:


> I have a bracelet extender on my Sarb, it was easy and not too distracting. With all of the kickstarter parts order/makers why not 1/2 links for the Sarb bracelet? I would pay $30 for one. Aliexpress maybe or steeldive idk but it seems doable.


I think it'd be easier to sell replacement clasps with a couple extra micro-adjustment holes. It would feel like more of a value proposition to potential buyers than a half-link.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## hello_bumbie (Oct 3, 2020)

RotorRonin said:


>


So pretty!!


----------



## markmv (Jul 21, 2011)

On StrapsCo Vintage
















Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## LoProfile (Jul 6, 2018)

Colareb Spoleto y UncleSeiko President


----------



## markmv (Jul 21, 2011)

35









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## LoProfile (Jul 6, 2018)

markmv said:


> 35
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This combo is a stunner! Well done. Is that strap blue or grey?


----------



## markmv (Jul 21, 2011)

LoProfile said:


> This combo is a stunner! Well done. Is that strap blue or grey?


Oyster Blue








Full Grain Leather Watch Strap


Exude sophistication with StrapsCo's vintage top grain leather watch strap. Available in multiple colors. Click here to buy yours today.




strapsco.com





Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## markmv (Jul 21, 2011)

On Hirsch Duke























Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## hello_bumbie (Oct 3, 2020)

sagar.tolaney said:


> You mean this ?? I love my sarb037
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does this dial ever look pinkish in different lighting or angles? Or it always more toward the orange side?


----------



## sagar.tolaney (Jan 22, 2019)

hello_bumbie said:


> Does this dial ever look pinkish in different lighting or angles? Or it always more toward the orange side?


In cloudy weather it can look a little pinkish and at times its orange. Just love this dial









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

sagar.tolaney said:


> In cloudy weather it can look a little pinkish and at times its orange. Just love this dial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely... WOW!! Gorgeous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hello_bumbie (Oct 3, 2020)

sagar.tolaney said:


> In cloudy weather it can look a little pinkish and at times its orange. Just love this dial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really a beautiful watch. One of my favorites to look at. Enjoy it in good health.


----------



## markmv (Jul 21, 2011)

Suede strap
















Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lacire (Jan 8, 2021)

Just received a SARB035 for Christmas. I like the bracelet that it came with but I'm apparently one of the ones it doesn't fit. Pictured with the leather strap I temporarily have it on until I can find something different.


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

The 035 sale prices on Amazon are hovering around $800, now! It soon may no longer be available for sale via that platform, just like the 033 model. The OG Alpinist, too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwi71 (May 14, 2011)

Picked this up a few months ago when Amazon was probably having one of their last sales on it. First time actually wearing it. I haven't even sized the bracelet yet.


----------



## claudioange (Nov 3, 2019)

sagar.tolaney said:


> In cloudy weather it can look a little pinkish and at times its orange. Just love this dial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just amazing! The best dial color


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Eight years on my wrist, I made a full service and it runs better than the day I bought it 😃


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

I must have lost some weight because my SARB now fits me perfectly haha. If Seiko were to ever do a new SARB (like Alpinist) would it be a Prospex or Presage?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

pojo1806 said:


> I must have lost some weight because my SARB now fits me perfectly haha. If Seiko were to ever do a new SARB (like Alpinist) would it be a Prospex or Presage?


I had the exact opposite thing happen, with the exact same result!


----------



## LCrow (Jul 14, 2020)

percysmith said:


> First SARB033 I've seen for sale for new this half year.
> 
> View attachment 15598053
> View attachment 15598052


Did you buy this? If not, do you mind saying where you spotted it?


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

LCrow said:


> Did you buy this? If not, do you mind saying where you spotted it?


I passed on it. I bought a second hand from Chrono24 already.

Hollywood Timepiece Seiko SARB033 價錢、規格及用家意見 - 香港格價網 Price.com.hk . Probably gone by now, his JDMs usually go fast. He wanted HK$4,900 when I saw it. And he has a hell of an attitude and doesn't like providing availability info for JDMs over the phone so you're reduced to stopping at the store whenever you pass by Sai Yeung Choi Street - if he's open, that is.


----------



## LCrow (Jul 14, 2020)

percysmith said:


> I passed on it. I bought a second hand from Chrono24 already.
> 
> Hollywood Timepiece Seiko SARB033 價錢、規格及用家意見 - 香港格價網 Price.com.hk . Probably gone by now, his JDMs usually go fast. He wanted HK$4,900 when I saw it. And he has a hell of an attitude and doesn't like providing availability info for JDMs over the phone so you're reduced to stopping at the store whenever you pass by Sai Yeung Choi Street - if he's open, that is.


Oh, that guy, the small shop just up the stairs. Yeah, I've been in there and wasnt impressed by his attitude neither. He has a bunch of watches listed online that I doubt he actually can get. I can't recall what I went in there for some time ago, but he was dismissive and full of it, telling me it was discontinued and quoting a lot more than he was listing it for on m.price. I'll pass on ths SARB, then, but thanks for letting me know.


----------



## tanvir14 (Jun 23, 2019)

Getting a uncle Seiko jubilee bracelet soon for the 033 so excited


----------



## heboil (Jan 14, 2010)

Post pics! Very excited to see the outcome.



tanvir14 said:


> Getting a uncle Seiko jubilee bracelet soon for the 033 so excited


----------



## tanvir14 (Jun 23, 2019)

heboil said:


> Post pics! Very excited to see the outcome.


you got it, god knows how long itll take to come in


----------



## WristWatching1989 (Sep 4, 2020)

tkmj75 said:


> Yeah I have it on my SARB033! I would recommend it, very easy on the wrist too!
> 
> View attachment 15519509
> View attachment 15519508


Looks great! How are you finding the stamped clasp?

youtube.com/c/WristWatching


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

WristWatching1989 said:


> Looks great! How are you finding the stamped clasp?
> 
> youtube.com/c/WristWatching


It's been good to be honest, although I haven't used it regularly as much as the pandemic has curtailed my opportunities. For £30, it's excellent, and way more comfortable than the stock bracelet.


----------



## tkmj75 (Apr 18, 2020)

sagar.tolaney said:


> In cloudy weather it can look a little pinkish and at times its orange. Just love this dial
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah SARB037 salmon is one of the most beautiful watches ever made by Seiko.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

tkmj75 said:


> Yeah SARB037 salmon is one of the most beautiful watches ever made by Seiko.
> 
> View attachment 15674615


If I could find one of these I'd sell all my other Seiko's and just wear this every day.


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Still in love with this


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

Just returned from service








Cheers

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

Hello
Just a question. I have a Strapcode super oyster bracelet for my SARB035 but I have lost one of the spring bars that came with it. I have tried other fat spring bars without success. Does anyone know the right size for this bracelet?
Thank you


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

columela said:


> Hello
> Just a question. I have a Strapcode super oyster bracelet for my SARB035 but I have lost one of the spring bars that came with it. I have tried other fat spring bars without success. Does anyone know the right size for this bracelet?
> Thank you
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


My work/beater is on a strapcode and I use 1.8mm spring bars


----------



## ryancharles (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello Sarb people. To my horror. I accidentally smacked my sarb035 and got a noticeable bit of damage on the bezel. Does anyone know how or where I can purchase a replacement bezel for the sarb035?


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

ryancharles said:


> Hello Sarb people. To my horror. I accidentally smacked my sarb035 and got a noticeable bit of damage on the bezel. Does anyone know how or where I can purchase a replacement bezel for the sarb035?


How bad is it? Pic? often bezel damage on a smooth bezel can be rectified by a skilled watchmaker.


----------



## ryancharles (Sep 2, 2010)

I circled it in red. It's a deep scratch.


----------



## LCrow (Jul 14, 2020)

ryancharles said:


> I circled it in red. It's a deep scratch.


Take a breath, let the damage sink in, keep wearing and see how you feel about it in a week or two


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

ryancharles said:


> Hello Sarb people. To my horror. I accidentally smacked my sarb035 and got a noticeable bit of damage on the bezel. Does anyone know how or where I can purchase a replacement bezel for the sarb035?


https://www.watchpartsplaza.com/us/seiko-sarb033-sarb037-sarb071-bezel-6r15-00c0-mech.html
Two days ago, there were six. I swiped the last one.
Wait for restock.


----------



## Lix_Tetrax (May 7, 2015)

ryancharles said:


> I circled it in red. It's a deep scratch.
> View attachment 15682009


Go to a jewelry store and ask how much to polish it out. Probably won't run more than $20. One time a watchmaker at a jewelry shop just did mine for free, never hurts to ask.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ryancharles (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok thanks 🙏 appreciate it


----------



## ArmyCW3 (Jan 31, 2021)

Any idea what SARB0 this is? I bought it in Tokyo a few years ago but don't have the box anymore.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

ArmyCW3 said:


> Any idea what SARB0 this is? I bought it in Tokyo a few years ago but don't have the box anymore.


That's an SCVS001... predecessor to the SARB series.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

ryancharles said:


> Hello Sarb people. To my horror. I accidentally smacked my sarb035 and got a noticeable bit of damage on the bezel. Does anyone know how or where I can purchase a replacement bezel for the sarb035?


You're not going to find a replacement bezel. You might be able to polish it out.

I freaked out first time I left a noticeable mark on my SARB033. Now I actually kinda like the scratches.


----------



## ArmyCW3 (Jan 31, 2021)

MrDisco99 said:


> That's an SCVS001... predecessor to the SARB series.


Thank You!


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

MrDisco99 said:


> You're not going to find a replacement bezel.


Why? Mine's on its way Genuine bezel for the Seiko SARB033, SARB071, SCVS007 Spirit Diashock



percysmith said:


> https://www.watchpartsplaza.com/us/seiko-sarb033-sarb037-sarb071-bezel-6r15-00c0-mech.html
> Two days ago, there were six. I swiped the last one.
> Wait for restock.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

percysmith said:


> Why? Mine's on its way Genuine bezel for the Seiko SARB033, SARB071, SCVS007 Spirit Diashock


I stand corrected. Does it just snap on?


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

MrDisco99 said:


> I stand corrected. Does it just snap on?


I read it needs to be praised off with a knife and a new one attached with glue. I plan to have my watchmaker do it (but he wasn't keen to do the sourcing).


----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky (Aug 2, 2015)

Just wanted to share. I opened my watch box, not a proper watch box, just a box and I haven't worn my SARB035 for a few months. I was taking a little look at each and a gentle light caught the dial enough for the sunburst to shine through the warm if not pale yellow of the face the lid of the box creating enough of a shade so the hands and indices appear black. I stopped browsing and said our loud "WOW". 

This watch is truly special the way it can catch the light and take on different appearance. It always impresses.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

On a SCVS001/003 bracelet


----------



## nurpur (Feb 14, 2016)

gshock626 said:


> On a SCVS001/003 bracelet


Noice


----------



## Lacire (Jan 8, 2021)

Really looks nice


----------



## creepy ross (Mar 31, 2020)

Pretty amazing how much these are fetching on the bay. $400+ pre-owned, nearly $800 NIB, USD

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

creepy ross said:


> Pretty amazing how much these are fetching on the bay. $400+ pre-owned, nearly $800 NIB, USD
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yeah, I'd like to get one... but not at those rates.


----------



## LCrow (Jul 14, 2020)

Yeah. I have a 35 but still regret not buying a 33 a couple of years back


----------



## LCrow (Jul 14, 2020)

Leeds Utd colours today, ahead of the Arsenal match later


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Based on the current prices on eBay I’ll be waiting a year or two for the Sarb bubble to burst before buying. I cannot justify the going rate for one right now as much as I’m craving a 035.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Who says it's a bubble?

They've stopped production. Finding examples in decent condition is not going to get any easier.


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

B.Boston said:


> Based on the current prices on eBay I'll be waiting a year or two for the Sarb bubble to burst before buying. I cannot justify the going rate for one right now as much as I'm craving a 035.


That's silly, It's not a bubble. They are out of production, Stocks running lower and lower and you expect them to get cheaper?


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Well if it’s not a bubble than I’m out of the market I guess. What I’m anticipating is that the surge of folks freaking out buying now will die down and asking prices will be more reasonable. 

It’s a beautiful dial and a great size. But I can’t justify the current asking prices. 

I’m probably in the minority, but I don’t think they’ll stay up at that price point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

B.Boston said:


> Well if it's not a bubble than I'm out of the market I guess. What I'm anticipating is that the surge of folks freaking out buying now will die down and asking prices will be more reasonable.
> 
> It's a beautiful dial and a great size. But I can't justify the current asking prices.
> 
> ...


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15711669


If they stay up near that price I'd rather use it to buy a SPB143 and find something else to fill the dressy watch slot. Not meaning to come off suggesting the Sarb isn't a great watch or anything like that.


----------



## aznsk8s87 (Feb 12, 2021)

B.Boston said:


> If they stay up near that price I'd rather use it to buy a SPB143 and find something else to fill the dressy watch slot. Not meaning to come off suggesting the Sarb isn't a great watch or anything like that.


I think the Presage Sharp line sort of fills the niche, they did just release a new black dial version. Just not at the same price point!


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

aznsk8s87 said:


> I think the Presage Sharp line sort of fills the niche, they did just release a new black dial version. Just not at the same price point!


Tried a white dial one. Prefer the SARB. It was returned.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

B.Boston said:


> Well if it's not a bubble than I'm out of the market I guess. What I'm anticipating is that the surge of folks freaking out buying now will die down and asking prices will be more reasonable.
> 
> It's a beautiful dial and a great size. But I can't justify the current asking prices.
> 
> ...


The rush happened when discontinuation was announced almost 3 years ago. Prices settled down for a bit while Amazon cleared them out for around $350 through 2019, but that's over now. Hate to say it but you missed your chance. The current high prices are due to real supply shortage.

I tend to agree it's not worth the current asking price anymore. Glad I got mine when I did.


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

MrDisco99 said:


> The rush happened when discontinuation was announced almost 3 years ago. Prices settled down for a bit while Amazon cleared them out for around $350 through 2019, but that's over now. Hate to say it but you missed your chance. The current high prices are due to real supply shortage.
> 
> I tend to agree it's not worth the current asking price anymore. Glad I got mine when I did.


It appears I may have been looking only at the current asking prices, not the actual auctions that are ending. I just watched a few go for less than $500, which is a reasonable price to me. I'm watching a few more auctions, but I'm also hoping to see one pop up on the forum, as I find that easier to trust than eBay


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

B.Boston said:


> It appears I may have been looking only at the current asking prices, not the actual auctions that are ending. I just watched a few go for less than $500, which is a reasonable price to me. I'm watching a few more auctions, but I'm also hoping to see one pop up on the forum, as I find that easier to trust than eBay


US$500 for used?


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

percysmith said:


> US$500 for used?


Yes, that is correct.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

The last 4 auctions I watched have ended under $425 and they look to be in good condition. That's not nearly as bad as some of the Buy It Now posting of $700-900. My earlier concerns were unfounded. I can certainly see the used Market staying around that point so I'm going to try to get my hands on one soon if nothing pops up on the sellers forum.


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

This is how you check what they're selling for:


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Seems the 035 is the better deal right now then. Plenty in the 400-430 range. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

I had no idea these were actually selling at these prices... I guess I got luckier than I thought in November 2020 when I found my 035 new on Amazon for a little over $300. I'm hoping to warm up to it more but the ill fitting bracelet has prevented it from getting worn more than a handful of times around the house so far.



B.Boston said:


> Based on the current prices on eBay I'll be waiting a year or two for the Sarb bubble to burst before buying. I cannot justify the going rate for one right now as much as I'm craving a 035.


While I don't see the SARB bubble bursting any time soon, I couldn't justify the going rate either. I had it on my wish list for well over a year on Amazon and as soon as they put it on sale I jumped knowing a never would if I didn't find it around $350 (which is a bit strange because I've spent more than double that on a diver with the same movement). For me it fills the dress watch slot and while it's a nice watch, after having it in the collection I don't think I'd be paying any exorbitant premium for it.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## NobruX (Oct 5, 2020)

Nice pic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

MrDisco99 said:


> You're not going to find a replacement bezel. You might be able to polish it out.
> 
> I freaked out first time I left a noticeable mark on my SARB033. Now I actually kinda like the scratches.





percysmith said:


> Why? Mine's on its way Genuine bezel for the Seiko SARB033, SARB071, SCVS007 Spirit Diashock





MrDisco99 said:


> I stand corrected. Does it just snap on?





percysmith said:


> I read it needs to be praised off with a knife and a new one attached with glue. I plan to have my watchmaker do it (but he wasn't keen to do the sourcing).





















Should be right, I hope. Sending it in next week but won't insist on getting it back same day.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

Ordered an Uncle Seiko jubilee earlier today, previously wasn’t too happy with the president he sells but I think that was more down to me not being a big fan of president bracelets and not realising until I had one.


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Still a favorite


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## heboil (Jan 14, 2010)

This jubilee is from Aunt Citizen's husband.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

After following auctions for a while I was able to get myself a SARB035 that was a more recent purchase off Amazon and in really good shape. My Hamilton khaki hasn't seen much daylight since the Sarb arrived. I've got it just about regulated to where it's a few seconds fast a day and I can leave it crown you or crown down to lose some time.

It really is a special piece that photos really don't do justice.


----------



## Lacire (Jan 8, 2021)

Congratulations, you’ll enjoy it.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Snaggletooth said:


> View attachment 15756124


Nice!


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

What do you all think of the new "SARBs"? When you go to the SARB035 page, Amazon states "There's a new updated model of this."









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Downgraded movement, downgraded crystal, downgraded bracelet, no lume, too many typefaces, too big, and too expensive, but otherwise it’s just like a SARB!


----------



## Ededdeddie (Jan 25, 2020)

MrDisco99 said:


> Downgraded movement, downgraded crystal, downgraded bracelet, no lume, too many typefaces, too big, and too expensive, but otherwise it's just like a SARB!


 Yeah .... I'm disappointed. Also:


I could do without the crown guard.
I hate that they use hollow endlinks.
Should have kept it 38 (or no more than 39) mm
Could have given more depth to the dial colors. They just fall flat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zero5 (Dec 12, 2020)

Ededdeddie said:


> What do you all think of the new "SARBs"? When you go to the SARB035 page, Amazon states "There's a new updated model of this."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Typical Seiko fashion. Move upmarket by dumping the specs and raising the price.

Officially I think the SARB033 had an official MSRP of 55,000 Yen or about the $550, but MUCH better specs and design.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Zero5 said:


> Typical Seiko fashion. Move upmarket by dumping the specs and raising the price.
> 
> Officially I think the SARB033 had an official MSRP of 55,000 Yen or about the $550, but MUCH better specs and design.


The highest retail price I ever saw on a SARB033 hang tag was ¥45,000.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

MrDisco99 said:


> The highest retail price I ever saw on a SARB033 hang tag was ¥45,000.


My 035 had an msrp of $425


----------



## Xhantos (Jun 8, 2019)

I still regret not purchasing all 3 SARBs at these dirt cheap pricing, from Amazon JP in December 2019. I got my SARB035 at around 33K JPY+tax then, has a tag attached that says 45K JPY+tax. (Prices in the picture include the sales tax of 7 percent at the time, if I remember correctly).


----------



## markmv (Jul 21, 2011)

On US Jubilee


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Xhantos said:


> I still regret not purchasing all 3 SARBs at these dirt cheap pricing, from Amazon JP in December 2019. I got my SARB035 at around 33K JPY+tax then, has a tag attached that says 45K JPY+tax. (Prices in the picture include the sales tax of 7 percent at the time, if I remember correctly).
> View attachment 15759651


I walked out of a Seiko factory store without buying the 033, it was $305 taxed out the door, fast forward about 3 years and can you say fomo? LOL Just glad I got mine when I did and the 033 dial was reasonable, so far it has just been a hedge I have no desire to swap yet.


----------



## ben_h (Dec 17, 2018)

Haven't worn this one since December - thinking about parting ways...


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

I've got it down to being about plus 1 during the day and face up at night. If I put it crown up it looses about 7.

Took a lot of trial and error, and I love to make it a tick faster, but I prob won't fuss with it now.

It's such a versatile piece.


----------



## WristWatching1989 (Sep 4, 2020)

Just received this president bracelet by StrapsCo in the mail. I wasn't sure if I'd like the style, but I'm absolutely loving it!

It really elevates the look of the SARB033 and it's more comfortable than the stock bracelet, it drapes nicely on wrist. I highly recommended it, especially if you're not sure whether you'd like the style. It's much cheaper than a president bracelet from Uncle Seiko or WatchGecko and worth the punt.
















youtube.com/c/WristWatching


----------



## ben_h (Dec 17, 2018)

Trying to figure out if this fits in the rotation after a few years. Just put it back on the bracelet. For a while this was my favorite watch, then I didn't like the yellow-ness of the dial, then I didn't like the sunburst. Oh, why can't Seiko make a watch that looks like an Oyster Perpetual but costs 1/10th the price?!










On a side note, just discovered this (these?). Listed as SUR339/345. Hard to tellif one is silver and one is white, and if both are 40mm or one is 36mm.


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

My first entrance into the Spirit world! I have just bought this from a very reliable vendor and have a question that I know has been discussed before in this thread. I'm going to wear it on the Jubilee/Beads of Rice bracelet but wanted the option of an Oyster also. There has been discussion whether SARB bracelets are interchangeable between 033/035 but I wondered what people have tried on the SCVS003?

I emailed Strapcode and they said the 033 bracelets will not fit the SCVS, I think they may just be covering themselves but who knows. I have seen plenty of pictures of the SCVS on Oyster and Jubilee bracelets but cannot find where they were from. The case is not identical to the SARB although it looks the same, the lugs are slightly differently rounded off at the ends.

TIA


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

Hard to say for sure without trying it. The case numbers are different... SCVS is 00A0 and SARB is 00C0/00C1, so there are some differences in the case design somewhere despite how similar they look.


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Yeah that's the problem. I don't particularly want to fork out $100 and potentially scratch a bracelet so not able to return. Maybe I'll just look at the Uncle Seiko or Watch Gecko with hollow endlinks.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

fyioska said:


> Yeah that's the problem. I don't particularly want to fork out $100 and potentially scratch a bracelet so not able to return. Maybe I'll just look at the Uncle Seiko or Watch Gecko with hollow endlinks.


FWIW I really like my US jubilee.


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

pojo1806 said:


> FWIW I really like my US jubilee.


What was fitting like, did you have to adjust the tabs at the back of the endlinks to stop rattling?


----------



## Ryan1881 (Feb 22, 2019)

ben_h said:


> Trying to figure out if this fits in the rotation after a few years. Just put it back on the bracelet. For a while this was my favorite watch, then I didn't like the yellow-ness of the dial, then I didn't like the sunburst. Oh, why can't Seiko make a watch that looks like an Oyster Perpetual but costs 1/10th the price?!
> 
> On a side note, just discovered this (these?). Listed as SUR339/345. Hard to tellif one is silver and one is white, and if both are 40mm or one is 36mm.


It's a champagne dial not white.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

fyioska said:


> What was fitting like, did you have to adjust the tabs at the back of the endlinks to stop rattling?


No not at all, the end links fit perfectly. It does rattle though but that's just a jubilee bracelet thing, not the end links.


----------



## ben_h (Dec 17, 2018)

Ryan1881 said:


> It's a champagne dial not white.


Have you seen one in person? Any pics? Any idea on the difference between the 339 and 345?


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

percysmith said:


> Should be right, I hope. Sending it in next week but won't insist on getting it back same day.


It's been a nightmare:

1) My watchmaker had to make a custom drill bit to prise the bezel off










2. The original i-ring won't fit back in










3. Watch-parts-plaza didn't include a replacement i-ring or have one for separate sale, so I ended up buying a fluted bezel with i-ring from Chronospride in Indonesia and shipping the whole package over just for the i-ring



















Fortunately my watchmaker was able to coax the i-ring off the fluted bezel (which I didn't like much) and fit the plain bezel back. It was very satisfying to see the new plain bezel sink back into the case.


----------



## heboil (Jan 14, 2010)

Ostrich.










Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MessrSeiko (Feb 28, 2021)

Love the lume on the Sarb


----------



## Animaal (Apr 8, 2021)

Put my SARB on a Forstner beads of rice. Love it.


----------



## tighthams (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Docc0 (May 9, 2020)

On a black Hirsch Merino.


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

Just got holed of my one


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Mine just arrived today.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Docc0 said:


> View attachment 15822364
> 
> 
> On a black Hirsch Merino.


I have both of my SARBs on Hirsch Merinos. No better strap out there imho!!


----------



## Lacire (Jan 8, 2021)

I received this SARB 035 last Christmas and have wore it everyday since. The bracelet that came with it didn’t fit me very well so I made a couple leather straps for it. I ordered some buckles off of Etsy for the straps and received them today. There pretty nice quality buckles and I think both buckles match the styling of the watch. Here are some pictures if anybody is interested.


----------



## WristWatching1989 (Sep 4, 2020)

Lacire said:


> I received this SARB 035 last Christmas and have wore it everyday since. The bracelet that came with it didn't fit me very well so I made a couple leather straps for it. I ordered some buckles off of Etsy for the straps and received them today. There pretty nice quality buckles and I think both buckles match the styling of the watch. Here are some pictures if anybody is interested.


Love the straps, that's a great look!

youtube.com/c/WristWatching


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Lacire said:


> I received this SARB 035 last Christmas and have wore it everyday since. The bracelet that came with it didn't fit me very well so I made a couple leather straps for it. I ordered some buckles off of Etsy for the straps and received them today. There pretty nice quality buckles and I think both buckles match the styling of the watch. Here are some pictures if anybody is interested.


Well I'm impressed...


----------



## edmurrow (Jan 13, 2021)

Splurged and got mine this month, and got a lovely burgundy Italian crocodile strap

I love this watch so much, I wear it at home just to look at it in different light


----------



## Lacire (Jan 8, 2021)

Thank you for the kind compliments. If anybody is looking for some nice buckles for there SARB I could recommend these. I'm in the States and these came from China, it took about a month to get them.



WristWatching1989 said:


> Love the straps, that's a great look!
> 
> youtube.com/c/WristWatching





RotorRonin said:


> Well I'm impressed...


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

Tone1298 said:


> Mine just arrived today.
> View attachment 15822991
> View attachment 15822993


Well done. What is the bracelet?


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

fjblair said:


> Well done. What is the bracelet?


Thanks! It's the strapcode super jubilee w/straight end links


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## old45 (Jan 21, 2017)

I like the normal bracelet that comes with it but for some reason I just find it a bit uncomfortable so I've replaced it with a Jubilee. Don't have a picture but it is quite comfortable and looks good, a bit dressier. I'm going to get a President style bracelet as well.


----------



## LayeredTrout (Feb 27, 2020)

I threw my Oris 65 bracelet on the SARB. It's not a perfect fit, but it's pretty good. I think the dramatic taper really fits the SARB well.

Have always struggled to find a bracelet I like for it, and I think is the best I have come up with at this point. The rivets also give it a sportier vibe IMO, which I tend to like.


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Strap change Friday!









Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## caje (Apr 19, 2021)

Thinking of picking up a sailcloth strap for my SARB033, and am debating the black with grey stitching, or black with black stitching. Does anyone have any pics of the latter with the SARB? Seems like everyone who went with sailcloth chose contrasting stitching.


----------



## heboil (Jan 14, 2010)

Cool lizard strap I picked up from eBay.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

After 6 months, this bad boy is back on wrist. Can't believe the run-up in price on eBay and Chrono24 since then. What the h*ll is going on?









Sent from my Atari 2600 using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

I bought this one four years ago as a retirement gift for a friend but fortunately he had an eye for divers so I got him a Zelos instead.

I decided to keep it for myself. Best decision I made that year. I've been wearing it steadily for the last few days.
















Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

SgtHooch504 said:


> After 6 months, this bad boy is back on wrist. Can't believe the run-up in price on eBay and Chrono24 since then. What the h*ll is going on?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





aguila9 said:


> I bought this one four years ago as a retirement gift for a friend but fortunately he had an eye for divers so I got him a Zelis instead.
> 
> I decided to keep it for myself. Best decision I made that year. I've been wearing it steadily for the last few days.
> 
> ...


Both of yours appear to have male end links... are you both using strapcode bracelets? If so, I'd love your thoughts.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

caje said:


> Thinking of picking up a sailcloth strap for my SARB033, and am debating the black with grey stitching, or black with black stitching. Does anyone have any pics of the latter with the SARB? Seems like everyone who went with sailcloth chose contrasting stitching.


Never put a sail cloth on mine, but I owned a 33 for years (35 now). I have sailcloth on multiple watches, including black/black and black/gray. The NTH I wore this afternoon is on black/black.

I would advise all black for the 33. It could dress it up if desired, but black sailcloth (instead of leather) can pull off casual wear.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

aguila9 said:


>


Love the reflection of the flag in the PCLs 👍🏻


----------



## SgtHooch504 (May 13, 2020)

RotorRonin said:


> Both of yours appear to have male end links... are you both using strapcode bracelets? If so, I'd love your thoughts.


Yes, I am using the Strapcode Super-O Boyer. It is a far better bracelet than the Seiko bracelet. It feels more substantial. It is little heavier and more solidly constructed. The 033 looks and feels like a more expensive watch and the Strapcode enhances that. I am so glad that I bought it. Plus, it is good to know that I am preserving the OEM bracelet.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

I always really enjoy wearing it


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

RotorRonin said:


> Both of yours appear to have male end links... are you both using strapcode bracelets? If so, I'd love your thoughts.


Yes I bought both the Jubilee and oyster models since I also own an 035 and that one is sporting the Jubilee.

I'm not usually a fan of the polished center links, but these have held up pretty well with limited wear. We'll see how they look after a few months or steady wear.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## aguila9 (Oct 17, 2013)

Snaggletooth said:


> Love the reflection of the flag in the PCLs


Ha! I just noticed it. Not planned but a happy accident.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## heboil (Jan 14, 2010)

RotorRonin said:


>


Nice pairing!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## justin33 (Oct 19, 2020)

I've always been a bracelet guy myself but I got this strap included when bought another watch so I just thought.. hey I should give the sarb a try since it's 20mm.
And now I'm here on this thread again to collect some strap ideas haha.

Have to agree that a different strap can really change the way the watch looks and gives so much fun! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## justin33 (Oct 19, 2020)

B.Boston said:


> I've got it down to being about plus 1 during the day and face up at night. If I put it crown up it looses about 7.
> 
> Took a lot of trial and error, and I love to make it a tick faster, but I prob won't fuss with it now.
> 
> It's such a versatile piece.


Hey mate, great combo! What's the strap on this one? Mine looks similar but I'd like to have the deployant.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

justin33 said:


> Hey mate, great combo! What's the strap on this one? Mine looks similar but I'd like to have the deployant.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


FWIW, I've swapped these $11 aftermarket deloyants in for the standard buckle on many a leather strap, to good effect 

iStrap Stainless Steel Deployment Clasp Buckle Fasten Gold Black Silver Rose Gold Watchband Clasp Color & Width (10mm,12mm,14mm,16mm,18mm,20mm 22mm):









Amazon.com: iStrap Stainless Steel Deployment Clasp Buckle Fasten Gold Black Silver Rose Gold Watchband Clasp Color & Width (10mm,12mm,14mm,16mm,18mm,20mm 22mm) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy iStrap Stainless Steel Deployment Clasp Buckle Fasten Gold Black Silver Rose Gold Watchband Clasp Color & Width (10mm,12mm,14mm,16mm,18mm,20mm 22mm) and other Watch Bands at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

justin33 said:


> Hey mate, great combo! What's the strap on this one? Mine looks similar but I'd like to have the deployant.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a B&R strap that I added a iStrap butterfly to as @ck2k01 ; already mentioned.

I actually returned it probably a day or two after that. I guess I prefer the single bend deployants like Omega and Tag style. I've tried butterfly's a few times and the combo with the straps just never quite sat right.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

B.Boston said:


> It's a B&R strap that I added a iStrap butterfly to as @ck2k01 ; already mentioned.
> 
> I actually returned it probably a day or two after that. I guess I prefer the single bend deployants like Omega and Tag style. I've tried butterfly's a few times and the combo with the straps just never quite sat right.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those single fold deployant clasps (à la Omega or Tag) are mighty comfy.

I tried this (gotta love Amazon) to good effect.

Though installation on the strap I used it with was a bit more involved because of a fixed leather keeper. I ended up cutting the keeper off; I then superglued the strap down where the keeper came out of a little slot.

Also worth noting is that some sharp edges on this clasp proved a bit rougher on my leather strap.

Finally, this adds a little vertical bulk under the wrist.

But the overall comfort (plus just curiosity) made it all worth it for me. Of course, other's mileage may vary.

16-18-20mm Deployment Buckle Band Clasp Compatible with Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean Strap









16-18-20mm Deployment Buckle Band Clasp Compatible with Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean Strap | Amazon.com


Buy 16-18-20mm Deployment Buckle Band Clasp Compatible with Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean Strap and other Watch Bands at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com
































(Regrets, the pictures aren't of my SARB033 )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tunatunatuna (Jun 16, 2019)

I love this watch as much today as the day I bought it. The only thing that could make me love it even more is if it were 36mm.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## askinanight (Jul 23, 2020)

I love the SARBs and it kind of blows my mind no other big brand, or Seiko themselves, has released something similar enough to make us all happy. Dressy/sporty, simple, under 40mm diameter, under $500. Seriously there's nothing else that scratches the itch for me under $1000.

The Tissot Gentleman comes very close but at 40mm it's just not the same. I swear if they made a 36, 37, or 38mm Gentleman it would come close to SARB levels of hype. Doubt it ever happens though.


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

askinanight said:


> I love the SARBs and it kind of blows my mind no other big brand, or Seiko themselves, has released something similar enough to make us all happy. Dressy/sporty, simple, under 40mm diameter, under $500. Seriously there's nothing else that scratches the itch for me under $1000.
> 
> The Tissot Gentleman comes very close but at 40mm it's just not the same. I swear if they made a 36, 37, or 38mm Gentleman it would come close to SARB levels of hype. Doubt it ever happens though.


I'm interested in the new Christopher ward c63 Sealander collection.

Not exactly the same price point at the SARBs, but not too bad either.


----------



## askinanight (Jul 23, 2020)

B.Boston said:


> I'm interested in the new Christopher ward c63 Sealander collection.
> 
> Not exactly the same price point at the SARBs, but not too bad either.


Those are definitely nice, really great release from them. They come really close to scratching that itch. I've learned recently I'm not a big fan of when date windows look like they're just a cut out in the dial like that. If there's gonna be a date window I want it to be framed in some way.

If they make a no-date version I'll definitely consider one.


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

askinanight said:


> I love the SARBs and it kind of blows my mind no other big brand, or Seiko themselves, has released something similar enough to make us all happy. Dressy/sporty, simple, under 40mm diameter, under $500. Seriously there's nothing else that scratches the itch for me under $1000.
> 
> The Tissot Gentleman comes very close but at 40mm it's just not the same. I swear if they made a 36, 37, or 38mm Gentleman it would come close to SARB levels of hype. Doubt it ever happens though.


I also like the Gentleman from Tissot, but like you the size holds me back.

I've said it before, and I'll say it again: If Seiko would just make a 37mm SARX055, I would throw my money at them without delay. I wouldn't complain about price, I'd just fork it over, sell 90% of my other watches, and wear it almost every day. I love everything about that watch except 40+ mm. Maybe someday...


----------



## jrippens (Jan 15, 2010)

Put the 033 on Uncle Seiko tropic and love the results! Also, it was raining a bit today so don't mind the water on the lense.


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

jrippens said:


> Put the 033 on Uncle Seiko tropic and love the results! Also, it was raining a bit today so don't mind the water on the lense.












sorry


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

Munchie said:


> View attachment 15865276
> 
> 
> sorry


I'm coming down on the other side of this. I'd never have thought to try that, but I think it works. Keep rockin' it @jrippens.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Munchie said:


> View attachment 15865276
> 
> 
> sorry


Ditto.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm sorry angry with Seiko that dismissed this jewel.
Why don't put in at 800USD with a 6R35 instead of dismissing it. Damn.


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

askinanight said:


> I love the SARBs and it kind of blows my mind no other big brand, or Seiko themselves, has released something similar enough to make us all happy. Dressy/sporty, simple, under 40mm diameter, under $500. Seriously there's nothing else that scratches the itch for me under $1000.
> 
> The Tissot Gentleman comes very close but at 40mm it's just not the same. I swear if they made a 36, 37, or 38mm Gentleman it would come close to SARB levels of hype. Doubt it ever happens though.











I know these aren't to everyone's taste and it's currently out of stock but I did consider this before I was able to get hold of my SCVS. I agree on the Tissot, I would definitely have gone for one if it was smaller.


----------



## askinanight (Jul 23, 2020)

fyioska said:


> View attachment 15867027
> 
> I know these aren't to everyone's taste and it's currently out of stock but I did consider this before I was able to get hold of my SCVS. I agree on the Tissot, I would definitely have gone for one if it was smaller.


Those are a good deal but personally I can't get over that awful logo. I know it's just a logo. But in my opinion it's very cheap looking and I wouldn't want to see it every time I look at my watch.


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

askinanight said:


> Those are a good deal but personally I can't get over that awful logo. I know it's just a logo. But in my opinion it's very cheap looking and I wouldn't want to see it every time I look at my watch.


I agree, would look so much better with just Islander in the same font as Automatic


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

fyioska said:


> View attachment 15867027
> 
> I know these aren't to everyone's taste and it's currently out of stock but I did consider this before I was able to get hold of my SCVS. I agree on the Tissot, I would definitely have gone for one if it was smaller.


But where did they get those parts?
Sincerely I like those "clones"


----------



## justin33 (Oct 19, 2020)

askinanight said:


> I love the SARBs and it kind of blows my mind no other big brand, or Seiko themselves, has released something similar enough to make us all happy. Dressy/sporty, simple, under 40mm diameter, under $500. Seriously there's nothing else that scratches the itch for me under $1000.
> 
> The Tissot Gentleman comes very close but at 40mm it's just not the same. I swear if they made a 36, 37, or 38mm Gentleman it would come close to SARB levels of hype. Doubt it ever happens though.


I agree. And the thing is, there will be fewer and fewer new watches cased under 40mm because bigger diameter is "modern size" and apparently, is what people gravitate toward these days.

I have a small wrist so there are too many watches that I would love to have only if they were a tad smaller.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

justin33 said:


> I agree. And the thing is, there will be fewer and fewer new watches cased under 40mm because bigger diameter is "modern size" and apparently, is what people gravitate toward these days.
> 
> I have a small wrist so there are too many watches that I would love to have only if they were a tad smaller.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have some hope. The pendulum seems to be swinging the other way these last couple of years. I hold out hope that Seiko will follow suit and shrink a few of their mid to high-end dressier watches, or offer smaller versions alongside the 40+ mm ones.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

jamaha said:


> Have some hope. The pendulum seems to be swinging the other way these last couple of years. I hold out hope that Seiko will follow suit and shrink a few of their mid to high-end dressier watches, or offer smaller versions alongside the 40+ mm ones.


I hope so. There are probably half a dozen watches I would _love_ to own if they were 38mm instead of 40mm or 42mm.


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

justin33 said:


> I agree. And the thing is, there will be fewer and fewer new watches cased under 40mm because bigger diameter is "modern size" and apparently, is what people gravitate toward these days.
> 
> I have a small wrist so there are too many watches that I would love to have only if they were a tad smaller.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree this seems to be the case for the big brands. It's the microbrands that seem to be listening to what the collectors actually want. The likes of VAER, Lorier, Cincinnati Watch, Islander, Traska etc are all doing 36-38mm. Maybe the big hitters should take a leaf out of their books!


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## tunatunatuna (Jun 16, 2019)

Just picked this up off the sales corner and while I realize it won't be for everyone, I really like it. Trying to decide what kind of strap or bracelet would go best. Would the Uncle Seiko President be too much?


----------



## mgsooner (Feb 25, 2019)

Recently let go of my 035. I struggled for months with the idea of selling it but it just wasn't getting worn and given the demand for them right now I could not justify keeping it. In a crazy twist of fate, the eBay buyer ended up living roughly 15 minutes from me (I do not live in huge metro area). Delivered it to him in person and ended up having a great conversation. He's buying the watch to give to his son (who is into watches) for his college graduation. The experience made me feel much better about selling it. It's going to someone who will love it and wear it.


----------



## tunatunatuna (Jun 16, 2019)

RotorRonin said:


> I hope so. There are probably half a dozen watches I would _love_ to own if they were 38mm instead of 40mm or 42mm.


But think about all the money we're saving! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

fyioska said:


> I agree this seems to be the case for the big brands. It's the microbrands that seem to be listening to what the collectors actually want. The likes of VAER, Lorier, Cincinnati Watch, Islander, Traska etc are all doing 36-38mm. Maybe the big hitters should take a leaf out of their books!


Rolex did just drop the Explorer back down to 36mm after ten years at 39mm. Hopefully Seiko throws us a bone soon. The smaller diver's they've come out with (downsized Willard and SPB143) are encouraging too.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

tunatunatuna said:


> But think about all the money we're saving!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Yeah, I'm definitely saving all the money I would have spend otherwise!!


----------



## whatcar2012 (Feb 23, 2020)

Sarb is fantastic! I also acquired SPB159 as a pair!


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Some handmade leather for the SCVS!
















Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## ck2k01 (Jun 7, 2017)

fyioska said:


> Some handmade leather for the SCVS![/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20210508/7f5cba02a0c2d7a6bf1eb6936bc954c0.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20210508/b0e1e103b11f68aeb13824bfa6bbb092.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


Looks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## askinanight (Jul 23, 2020)

whatcar2012 said:


> Sarb is fantastic! I also acquired SPB159 as a pair!
> View attachment 15870335


Great pair. I had my eye on that Alpinist but couldn't get past the hand color not matching up with the color of the indices. Not trying to be negative though. It's still an awesome watch.


----------



## Parisbass (Jan 1, 2021)

askinanight said:


> Great pair. I had my eye on that Alpinist but couldn't get past the hand color not matching up with the color of the indices. Not trying to be negative though. It's still an awesome watch.


I can't unsee that now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## askinanight (Jul 23, 2020)

Parisbass said:


> I can't unsee that now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry to ruin it for you ?

I can't decide if it'd look better with patina hands, or with cream colored indices. I probably would have bought it if it had either though.


----------



## junbug (Feb 5, 2017)

Just got my sarbs back from the shop. Put fluted bezels on both, added a sapphire crystal with a date magnifier with a jubilee bracelet for the 035 and then added a double domed crystal with ar coating for the 033 and it has a presidential bracelet. Both bracelets are from unco seiko and the bezels and crystals are from crystal time USA. Aloha 🤙🏽


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

junbug said:


> Just got my sarbs back from the shop. Put fluted bezels on both, added a sapphire crystal with a date magnifier with a jubilee bracelet for the 035 and then added a double domed crystal with ar coating for the 033 and it has a presidential bracelet. Both bracelets are from unco seiko and the bezels and crystals are from crystal time USA. Aloha 🤙🏽
> View attachment 15881179











Dude, not my cup of tea, but enjoy them. It would be a dull world if we all liked the same things. 😀


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Found a Nato I actually like with my Sarb 035. Has a nice preppy-casual vibe. Like wearing out to a beach bar style. I think anyway.


----------



## askinanight (Jul 23, 2020)

B.Boston said:


> Found a Nato I actually like with my Sarb 035. Has a nice preppy-casual vibe. Like wearing out to a beach bar style. I think anyway.


I'm not a nato guy but that'd look good with a polo and some khaki shorts for sure. Throw on some boat shoes and you're really cooking.


----------



## NobruX (Oct 5, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Black x Black










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB035 today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Black with cream










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## tighthams (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Enjoying Euro2020 with class


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

percysmith said:


> Why? Mine's on its way Genuine bezel for the Seiko SARB033, SARB071, SCVS007 Spirit Diashock


Watch-parts-plaza has the original bezel back in stock Genuine bezel for the Seiko SARB033, SARB071, SCVS007 Spirit Diashock

Again, warning - they do not include the i-ring ***Official SARB033/SARB035 Seiko Spirit thread*** . If your SARB033's i-ring needs replacing like mine, you're going to have to source that separately.


----------



## nimzotech (May 17, 2020)

Morning fans 








On stingray it makes a fantastic fun summer watch.









Sent from a hand-held calling device.
Transcribed using a dip pen and ink on papyrus.


----------



## Lacire (Jan 8, 2021)

I received my SARB035 back in December as a Christmas present and have wore it everyday since. At six months I’m still admiring it.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Cyclosophy (May 5, 2021)

xInZax said:


> Absolutely love my Sarb035. Seems less popular than the 033. Wish the stock bracelet worked for me. Too tight or too loose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a fix for that. Get a better clasp from Strapcode with more micro-adjustment. You just need to swap the end links that connect to the clasp around, and it'll fit. It'll fix that gap between the clasp and the bracelet too.


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Cyclosophy said:


> There's a fix for that. Get a better clasp from Strapcode with more micro-adjustment. You just need to swap the end links that connect to the clasp around, and it'll fit. It'll fix that gap between the clasp and the bracelet too.
> View attachment 15968497


I can confirm, did the same.


----------



## klatu (Jun 6, 2017)

What's the width of the Strapcode clasp? Do you think a Long Island Watch equivalent would work?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

18mm. There are great (read:identical) ones on AliEx for $7. I ordered 3 of these and they're excellent:



https://m.aliexpress.com/item/4000418482880.html?spm=a2g0n.orderlist-amp.item.4000418482880&aff_trace_key=f482d0d2e73f44f68b95d678d60f18b2-1625029715069-05571-UneMJZVf&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=7621amp-JLiWY6EAiaU1iHdhQrV02g1625029960857&browser_id=a06633a6280b40aba8717febac0130d5&is_c=N


----------



## klatu (Jun 6, 2017)

RotorRonin said:


> 18mm. There are great (read:identical) ones on AliEx for $7. I ordered 3 of these and they're excellent:
> 
> 
> 
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/4000418482880.html?spm=a2g0n.orderlist-amp.item.4000418482880&aff_trace_key=f482d0d2e73f44f68b95d678d60f18b2-1625029715069-05571-UneMJZVf&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=7621amp-JLiWY6EAiaU1iHdhQrV02g1625029960857&browser_id=a06633a6280b40aba8717febac0130d5&is_c=N


Thanks. I've got both the SARB033 and SARB035, so I ordered 2. I'll post the results once I receive my order from China in a couple of months.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

The ones I received even had brushed top and polished sides like the SARB bracelets. 

Just FYI, you’ll need 18mm springbars that are 1mm thick as well.


----------



## klatu (Jun 6, 2017)

Thanks. I anticipate taking the clasps to my watchmaker to have him size and setup the bracelets for me.


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

RotorRonin said:


> The ones I received even had brushed top and polished sides like the SARB bracelets.
> 
> Just FYI, you'll need 18mm springbars that are 1mm thick as well.


Thanks for that! So you can't reuse the springbars from the OEM band if you use the Ali clasp?

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

nckwvr said:


> Thanks for that! So you can't reuse the springbars from the OEM band if you use the Ali clasp?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


I did use the OEM springbars without issues. Same clasp.


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

Dedan said:


> I did use the OEM springbars without issues. Same clasp.


Awesome. I'll try one of those to get rid of that unsightly gap...

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

nckwvr said:


> Awesome. I'll try one of those to get rid of that unsightly gap...
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


Pics for reference


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

That looks great. Almost stock!

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

I also see oyster bracelets for ginaults on eBay for reasonable prices. I believe they also fit and they come with glide lock. Could also be a cool option.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

nckwvr said:


> I also see oyster bracelets for ginaults on eBay for reasonable prices. I believe they also fit and they come with glide lock. Could also be a cool option.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


I had not heard this&#8230; if true could be a very good option.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Dedan said:


> I did use the OEM springbars without issues. Same clasp.





nckwvr said:


> Thanks for that! So you can't reuse the springbars from the OEM band if you use the Ali clasp?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


EDIT: hold on. I think there's a second springbar that connects the OEM hinge to the OEM clasp.


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

RotorRonin said:


> But where did you get the second springbar? The OEM only has one, on the micro adjustment side of the clasp. The other side is a pin and collar for attaching that H link to the clasp hinge&#8230;
> 
> You can reuse the one springbar that is there, sure, but because the H link connects with a pin and collar to the hinge on the OEM clasp, there is only one springbar, so you need a second to attach the H link to the aftermarket clasp. I'm not sure where @Dedan got the other, but you'll need to source one.


Now that I think about it, you're right. I used one I had laying around.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Dedan said:


> Now that I think about it, you're right. I used one I had laying around.


I just edited my post&#8230; is there a second springbar that connects the hinge to the clasp? I don't have mine here so I might be totally wrong!


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

B.Boston said:


> I had not heard this&#8230; if true could be a very good option.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, I read about the ginault bracelets fitting the sarb series. Not sure about the 'ginault' bracelets on the bay...

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## xInZax (Jun 14, 2014)

Cyclosophy said:


> There's a fix for that. Get a better clasp from Strapcode with more micro-adjustment. You just need to swap the end links that connect to the clasp around, and it'll fit. It'll fix that gap between the clasp and the bracelet too.
> View attachment 15968497


Oh wow, I didn't know you could do that! Thank you for the tip!


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Out of interest. 

Was there ever a budget equivalent/replacement for the SARB.


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

RotorRonin said:


> I just edited my post&#8230; is there a second springbar that connects the hinge to the clasp? I don't have mine here so I might be totally wrong!


Here's some better close ups. I am pretty sure I used a thinner springbar I happened to have to fit through the H link as you can see here. I used the OEM one on it's original link.


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Shanghai said:


> Out of interest.
> 
> Was there ever a budget equivalent/replacement for the SARB.


I guess, esthetically, you could say the SUR307 even though it's a 40mm quartz.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Shanghai said:


> Out of interest.
> 
> Was there ever a budget equivalent/replacement for the SARB.


Not really a "budget" alternative, but a sort of replacement is the Islander dress watch series (ie Islander ISL-36).

Uses the SARB case shape, but is slightly thinner due to the Miyota 9015 movement. Overall, it's pretty decent, but the dial design and hands feel very generic. I love it for the mod potential (see my mod below), but wouldn't really want one on its own. At $350 new, it also costs more than the SARB did in it's heyday, but is obviously cheaper than the SARBs run now.

I am actually somewhat surprised San Martin and others haven't produced a NH35-powered SARB clone yet. Seems like a no-brainer for those outfits.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Dedan said:


> Here's some better close ups. I am pretty sure I used a thinner springbar I happened to have to fit through the H link as you can see here. I used the OEM one on it's original link.
> View attachment 15974674
> View attachment 15974675
> View attachment 15974676
> View attachment 15974677


Great photos for anyone looking to make the swap!

Question: Is there a springbar where the hinge attaches to the clasp?


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

RotorRonin said:


> Great photos for anyone looking to make the swap!
> 
> Question: Is there a springbar where the hinge attaches to the clasp?


There is, looks like a thick one.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Dedan said:


> I guess, esthetically, you could say the SUR307 even though it's a 40mm quartz.
> View attachment 15974680


I just got the black one: SUR311.

When i saw it i was a bit surprised, but after wearing it for a day its grown on me. 40mm is not to big. I have skinny wrists and i don't think its to big.

I have to say i guess the only drawback with it, is it quartz. But i prefer quartz.


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Shanghai said:


> I just got the black one: SUR311.
> 
> When i saw it i was a bit surprised, but after wearing it for a day its grown on me. 40mm is not to big. I have skinny wrists and i don't think its to big.
> 
> I have to say i guess the only drawback with it, is it quartz. But i prefer quartz.


Yeah I really like them. Good quality everyday watches with sapphire crystal and a reliable quartz movement. I gifted the blue one to my dad. Seiko even made titanium versions.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Dedan said:


> Yeah I really like them. Good quality everyday watches with sapphire crystal and a reliable quartz movement. I gifted the blue one to my dad. Seiko even made titanium versions.


I'm thinking of getting a titanium one as well.

I just ordered a leather strap for mine. Will post a photo when i get it.

Everybody loves the SARB, but i don't think they came with a sapphire crystal.

The other thing that's really nice about this watch, is the face isn't cluttered with words. Just the seiko logo.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Shanghai said:


> Everybody loves the SARB, but i don't think they came with a sapphire crystal.


SARB has sapphire crystal.


----------



## askinanight (Jul 23, 2020)

Shanghai said:


> I'm thinking of getting a titanium one as well.
> 
> I just ordered a leather strap for mine. Will post a photo when i get it.
> 
> ...


SARB definitely has sapphire. You could have googled that in 5 seconds.


----------



## klatu (Jun 6, 2017)

The SARB065 didn't come with a sapphire crystal while the SARB033 and 035 did. That may be the source of confusion.


----------



## jrippens (Jan 15, 2010)

Bittersweet.... Wearing the SARB today to test +/- for a sale. Now that I'm on the verge of selling it, I'm realizing all its virtues. What a great great little watch. Here it is on a Luff Strap Lux nato in their midnight colorway.










(Ignore the wrong date, I didn't bother to set it to test accuracy).


----------



## tighthams (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## SebM (Mar 7, 2021)

Good, I can post that one on 3 forums


----------



## askinanight (Jul 23, 2020)

Dedan said:


> Now that I think about it, you're right. I used one I had laying around.





RotorRonin said:


> The ones I received even had brushed top and polished sides like the SARB bracelets.
> 
> Just FYI, you'll need 18mm springbars that are 1mm thick as well.


I'm trying to do this swap on my SARB but none of the springs bars I have laying around fit. I'm guessing most if not all of mine are 1.5mm. Do you guys know if a 1.3mm would fit? Or does it have to be 1.0mm?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

askinanight said:


> I'm trying to do this swap on my SARB but none of the springs bars I have laying around fit. I'm guessing most if not all of mine are 1.5mm. Do you guys know if a 1.3mm would fit? Or does it have to be 1.0mm?


It's gotta be pretty small. Might even need to be .9mm. I'll try to check the OEM tonight when I get home&#8230;.

EDIT: 1mm works


----------



## askinanight (Jul 23, 2020)

RotorRonin said:


> It's gotta be pretty small. Might even need to be .9mm. I'll try to check the OEM tonight when I get home&#8230;.


The OEM spring bar in the micro adjust doesn't fit in the H link though, right? You need a really thin spring bar to fit into the H link end.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

percysmith said:


> Watch-parts-plaza has the original bezel back in stock Genuine bezel for the Seiko SARB033, SARB071, SCVS007 Spirit Diashock
> 
> Again, warning - they do not include the i-ring *Official SARB033/SARB035 Seiko Spirit thread* . If your SARB033's i-ring needs replacing like mine, you're going to have to source that separately.


I feel like my watchmaker and I have been through a bit of an _Apocalyse Now_ (the production process) with my SARB033:

1. Me: Bezel's scratched up. I can buy a new bezel. Please replace it (submits new bezel from watch-parts-plaza.com)
1.a. Watchmaker (gets the old bezel out): Uh oh. There's a i-ring in there and it's deformed. Your bezel part doesn't come with a replacement i-ring and I can't put the original one back in.
1.a.1. Me: (Buys another fluted bezel from an Indonesian parts site just to cannibalise its i-ring. It fits).
2. Me: We talked about its beat error before. Let's do the service too.
2.a. Watchmaker (does a stripdown service)
2.a.1 Me: What's the holdup?:
2.a.2 Watchmaker: It's now worse. Double digit rate errors. I've been adjusting and observing for a month.
2.a.3 Me: They sell 6R15D movements as well. Stop tearing hair on the old movement and let's just drop a new one in
2.b. Me (after another month): Something bad happened?
2.b.1 Watchmaker: Rates still not good
2.b.2 Me: Again observe it for more?
2.b.3 Watchmaker: Sure
2.b.4 Me: Just for my information, where are we at now?
2.b.5 Watchmaker: Hold on, it's stabilised. +5spd or so
2.b.6 Me: OK let's wrap it up. I want my watch back to wear it. I'm coming this weekend to pick it up.

Despite my offering more (having cashed up more than usual), ultimately my watchmaker only accepted US$200 for months of work.
I told him we didn't do anything wrong - we don't live in Japan, I'm going to face a watchmaker service sooner or later. My watch wasn't new, and the scratched up bezel and beat error were known and accepted on purchase. It's just unlucky we ran into so many problems on our attempt, but I was able to throw in cash for new parts whenever we hit a speedbump.
I'm glad to have it back, in much better shape and knowing the underlying problem with the beat error has been resolved. There's something about the SARB in my office and line of work that even the AT doesn't fill.


----------



## one onety-one (Jul 20, 2020)

percysmith said:


> I feel like my watchmaker and I have been through a bit of an _Apocalyse Now_ (the production process) with my SARB033:
> 
> 1. Me: Bezel's scratched up. I can buy a new bezel. Please replace it (submits new bezel from watch-parts-plaza.com)
> 1.a. Watchmaker (gets the old bezel out): Uh oh. There's a i-ring in there and it's deformed. Your bezel part doesn't come with a replacement i-ring and I can't put the original one back in.
> ...


_... And little by little, we all went insane. _


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

askinanight said:


> The OEM spring bar in the micro adjust doesn't fit in the H link though, right? You need a really thin spring bar to fit into the H link end.


Correct.


----------



## tighthams (Aug 26, 2020)

got the aliexpress clasps, fixed the gap and i like it a lot!


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

tighthams said:


> got the aliexpress clasps, fixed the gap and i like it a lot!
> 
> View attachment 16004864
> View attachment 16004865
> View attachment 16004866


Looking good!


----------



## tighthams (Aug 26, 2020)

Dedan said:


> Looking good!


thanks, man. your pix helped!


----------



## askinanight (Jul 23, 2020)

tighthams said:


> got the aliexpress clasps, fixed the gap and i like it a lot!
> 
> View attachment 16004864
> View attachment 16004865
> View attachment 16004866


What spring bar did you use to connect the clasp to the H link end?


----------



## tighthams (Aug 26, 2020)

askinanight said:


> What spring bar did you use to connect the clasp to the H link end?


I'm using the oem on the micro adjust end. You'll need a 1mm to connect the other end.


----------



## askinanight (Jul 23, 2020)

tighthams said:


> I'm using the oem on the micro adjust end. You'll need a 1mm to connect the other end.


Those seem pretty hard to find. Where'd you get yours?


----------



## tighthams (Aug 26, 2020)

askinanight said:


> Those seem pretty hard to find. Where'd you get yours?


got a pair from a local watch repair shop. esslinger sells them online









Steel Short Tip Single Flange Spring Bars 1.0MM Thick Package Of 10


steel short tip ultra thin spring bar refills are great for repairing watch band buckles. Watchmakers find this watch pin refill handy because of the multiple sizes offered.




www.esslinger.com


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

tighthams said:


> got the aliexpress clasps, fixed the gap and i like it a lot!
> 
> View attachment 16004864
> View attachment 16004865
> View attachment 16004866


Just ordered one for my 035, got loads of spring bars but not sure if there are any 1mm so will have to see when the clasp arrives.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

askinanight said:


> Those seem pretty hard to find. Where'd you get yours?


https://www.ebay.com/itm/2PCS-1-0mm...Single-Shoulder-8mm-26mm-F20410-/143784904878


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Mine says hello!


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB035 today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## tighthams (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

Got my Ali Express clasp today, can now get a perfect fit while wearing my SARB035. I didn't need to buy any spring bars, the 2 in the Seiko clasp fit perfectly.


----------



## askinanight (Jul 23, 2020)

pojo1806 said:


> Got my Ali Express clasp today, can now get a perfect fit while wearing my SARB035. I didn't need to buy any spring bars, the 2 in the Seiko clasp fit perfectly.


I wonder if we got different ones. You had to connect the new clasp to the open H link where you disconnected the original clasp right? It was originally connected with a pin and collar so I'm not sure how you are connecting it back to the new clasp?


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

askinanight said:


> I wonder if we got different ones. You had to connect the new clasp to the open H link where you disconnected the original clasp right? It was originally connected with a pin and collar so I'm not sure how you are connecting it back to the new clasp?


I took out 2 spring bars from the old Seiko clasp and used them for the new one, one from the flat link that connected to the micro adjust and one from the part that connects the clasp to the scissor/level/whatever it's called.
I also swapped the H link and the flat end link to the opposite sides to hide it better.

Here are some images:


----------



## askinanight (Jul 23, 2020)

pojo1806 said:


> I took out 2 spring bars from the old Seiko clasp and used them for the new one, one from the flat link that connected to the micro adjust and one from the part that connects the clasp to the scissor/level/whatever it's called.
> I also swapped the H link and the flat end link to the opposite sides to hide it better.
> 
> Here are some images:
> ...


Dude...you're a genius. I don't know how I never realized the connection you circled in your pic below was a spring bar. I just figured it couldn't even be removed. For anyone who might see this in the future, I can 100% confirm you don't need to order any extra spring bars.

Thanks for the explanation and pictures man ?


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

askinanight said:


> Dude...you're a genius. I don't know how I never realized the connection you circled in your pic below was a spring bar. I just figured it couldn't even be removed. For anyone who might see this in the future, I can 100% confirm you don't need to order any extra spring bars.
> 
> Thanks for the explanation and pictures man ?


No worries dude! I wish I'd ordered this clasp a year ago. ?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

askinanight said:


> Dude...you're a genius. I don't know how I never realized the connection you circled in your pic below was a spring bar. I just figured it couldn't even be removed. For anyone who might see this in the future, I can 100% confirm you don't need to order any extra spring bars.


Haha I was asking about that earlier in the thread but never bothered to check myself after someone said it was a thick spring bar!

In any case, well done everyone. Problems solved here by the WIS!


----------



## tighthams (Aug 26, 2020)

pojo1806 said:


> I took out 2 spring bars from the old Seiko clasp and used them for the new one, one from the flat link that connected to the micro adjust and one from the part that connects the clasp to the scissor/level/whatever it's called.
> I also swapped the H link and the flat end link to the opposite sides to hide it better.
> 
> Here are some images:
> ...


my clasps were delivered earlier than expected. i could've save a few bucks if i got them after yours ?


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

tighthams said:


> my clasps were delivered earlier than expected. i could've save a few bucks if i got them after yours ?


Funnily enough I ordered the clasp based on your pictures. ?


----------



## askinanight (Jul 23, 2020)

RotorRonin said:


> Haha I was asking about that earlier in the thread but never bothered to check myself after someone said it was a thick spring bar!
> 
> In any case, well done everyone. Problems solved here by the WIS!


The spring bar you use to micro adjust is definitely too big to squeeze through the H link where you remove the pin and collar. What I and I think maybe some others didn't realize was that on the other side of the original clasp buckle, opposite the micro adjust side, there's a single hole where the foldy arms part meets the buckle, and that is actually a thin spring bar that will fit through the H link. There's really no reason for it to need a spring bar there in my mind, that's what tripped me up. I guess maybe to replace the buckle?

Heck now I'm wondering if you can just replace the buckle part and leave the original foldy arms attached and only change out the buckle part?

Or is that what you all were doing this whole time?

Why am I so invested in this clasp?


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

askinanight said:


> The spring bar you use to micro adjust is definitely too big to squeeze through the H link where you remove the pin and collar. What I and I think maybe some others didn't realize was that on the other side of the original clasp buckle, opposite the micro adjust side, there's a single hole where the foldy arms part meets the buckle, and that is actually a thin spring bar that will fit through the H link. There's really no reason for it to need a spring bar there in my mind, that's what tripped me up. I guess maybe to replace the buckle?
> 
> Heck now I'm wondering if you can just replace the buckle part and leave the original foldy arms attached and only change out the buckle part?
> 
> ...


I removed the whole thing and fitted the whole new clasp lol.


----------



## askinanight (Jul 23, 2020)

pojo1806 said:


> I removed the whole thing and fitted the whole new clasp lol.


Yeah lol I figured you had to do it that way, but I wonder if it'd be easier, and still look the same, to just switch out the little buckle part only. I might have to keep messing with it after work.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

askinanight said:


> Yeah lol I figured you had to do it that way, but I wonder if it'd be easier, and still look the same, to just switch out the little buckle part only. I might have to keep messing with it after work.


I don't know if it would line up perfectly for the pin to close the clasp, I could be wrong though as I didn't actually try it.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

I was surprised to see there isn't even a page on Amazon for these anymore. They re-direct you to a different model with a 4R movement.


----------



## NobruX (Oct 5, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

I have recently started wearing my 035 again. I just love this watch. It was my second automatic watch ever (My first being a Seiko 5 watch). Just the quality you get for the original price is amazing. This is literally a watch you can say, "They don't make'em like they use to." Mine keeps really bad time but it does not bother me. I think it is about 45 seconds off a day or about that. It is hard to say because when I wear it the time seems not to really be off but when I put it down for the night facing dial up is when the change happens just in the time I sleep. I can be awake with it on longer than the hours I sleep and see less change then when I sleep. So it is a position thing. Either way does not bother me because I do not wear the watch everyday so it is just when I want to enjoy this watch. Good times!


----------



## bnelson293 (Jan 21, 2021)

Still my most worn watch. I switched it to a single pass Nato for the summer - I had it on leather before that, wasn't a fan of the bracelet - and I've liked how it wears so much I might keep it this way year-round.


----------



## Moonboots (Jul 19, 2021)

pojo1806 said:


> Funnily enough I ordered the clasp based on your pictures. ?


Alright all of this talk finally got me. Ordered two of the linked AliExpress clasps - one for my SARB033 bracelet and one for the SARB035. That clasp gap has been on my nerves since day 1 for what is otherwise such an incredible watch. Hopefully my bracelet "surgery" goes as smoothly as it has for you guys. Did you need any tools other than a standard spring bar tool with a pin end and a forked end to do all of the work?


----------



## shitmat (May 7, 2018)

Moonboots said:


> Alright all of this talk finally got me. Ordered two of the linked AliExpress clasps - one for my SARB033 bracelet and one for the SARB035. That clasp gap has been on my nerves since day 1 for what is otherwise such an incredible watch. Hopefully my bracelet "surgery" goes as smoothly as it has for you guys. Did you need any tools other than a standard spring bar tool with a pin end and a forked end to do all of the work?


Pin end will do the trick

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

Wondering whether a steinhart oyster would fit the sarb033. They look amazing. Any thoughts?

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## B.Boston (Jul 15, 2014)

Loving this watch. It's gotten the majority of wrist time since I picked it up.

Tossed it on my Eulit Perlon yesterday and thought it was a great combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonboots (Jul 19, 2021)

Alright, my Ali Express package arrived, and after about an hour of work, we are live! Much better, more elegant solution than the stock clasp. Thanks to all who posted the guides!


----------



## tighthams (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## LCrow (Jul 14, 2020)

035 catching the light in this bar on a Sunday afternoon


----------



## Skyjuice (Sep 7, 2018)

Good day for a walk in the bushes.


----------



## vincentshumai (Jul 2, 2013)

Can anyone help me find out what strap this is? Found it during a Google search. Looking for this exact one if possible.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

vincentshumai said:


> View attachment 16106004
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me find out what strap this is? Found it during a Google search. Looking for this exact one if possible.


Might have more luck asking here; Straps & Bracelets


----------



## Miawwwn (Aug 19, 2021)

Dedan said:


> View attachment 16087014





vanilla.coffee said:


> View attachment 16087733


May I ask you which end links you used with the Steinhart Oyster bracelet?


----------



## LoProfile (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Miawwwn said:


> May I ask you which end links you used with the Steinhart Oyster bracelet?


I don't think anyone has used one. The photos you quoted were stock bracelets as far as I can tell.


----------



## Miawwwn (Aug 19, 2021)

RotorRonin said:


> I don't think anyone has used one. The photos you quoted were stock bracelets as far as I can tell.


Ah, you're right, I was too quick assuming those were posted as a reply to the query about the Steinhart bracelet. Thanks! I might buy a Ocean 39 and try swapping the bracelets, it looks quite nice:










And to stay on topic:


----------



## LCrow (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

LCrow said:


> View attachment 16122154


Get the SARB033...


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Or you can have both  My local watchmaker charges $75 to do the swap, I still have not done it I love my 035


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Just FYI….the hands are different between the SARB033/035. The 033 hands have a white line down the centre to make them more legible against the black dial. The 035 doesn’t have this white line. So to switch it over you’d need the dial, date wheel and hands technically.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

mi6_ said:


> Just FYI&#8230;.the hands are different between the SARB033/035. The 033 hands have a white line down the centre to make them more legible against the black dial. The 035 doesn't have this white line. So to switch it over you'd need the dial, date wheel and hands technically.


I haven't found the hour/minute hands but I will eventually, for myself I think the black stripe will be just fine, this watch is not going anywhere but to one of my sons.


----------



## LCrow (Jul 14, 2020)

percysmith said:


> Get the SARB033...


Why?


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

The 033 is the proven favorite of the two. W/o discussing the 037 in terms of desirability or collectability. Me? I love my 035 and so does my wife  always a good thing for a WIS.


----------



## LCrow (Jul 14, 2020)

Tbh I tried an 033 a few months before buying the 035. The latter just appealed to me more. That said, a part of me wishes I'd got the 033 as well, given the price rises in the last couple of years. The SARB is a great watch, but not for the money people are asking now


----------



## tighthams (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

As soon as I find someone who has a pulse arc micro-tig welder, I have a buckle mod I will post, that is the only flaw for me in the watch, the bracelet buckle. While I do prefer solid end link, milled clasps or clasp hinges are not superior to a nicely stamped and finished hinge. Just my two cents.
PS if you know of someone who does micro-tig, please PM me


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

LCrow said:


> View attachment 16122154





percysmith said:


> Get the SARB033...





LCrow said:


> Tbh I tried an 033 a few months before buying the 035. The latter just appealed to me more. That said, a part of me wishes I'd got the 033 as well, given the price rises in the last couple of years. The SARB is a great watch, but not for the money people are asking now


For appreciation at night I mean...


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

LCrow said:


> Tbh I tried an 033 a few months before buying the 035. The latter just appealed to me more. That said, a part of me wishes I'd got the 033 as well, given the price rises in the last couple of years. The SARB is a great watch, but not for the money people are asking now


To be honest, I still think it's worth asking price.

The SARB refinement and design balance is unparalleled in the under-$1k, 38mm sports watch/office watch crossover category. (I realize that's a pretty narrowly defined category, but that specific market seems huge.)

It left a giant gaping hole in the current watch world, one that no one seems to be able to fill.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

RotorRonin said:


> It left a giant gaping hole in the current watch world, one that no one seems to be able to fill.


I skipped the SARX and upscaled the SARB033 to SBGR253 for office and formal environments. However I'm not letting go of my SARB033. SBGR253 is also now out of production SBGR253 Discontinued??.


----------



## LCrow (Jul 14, 2020)

RotorRonin said:


> To be honest, I still think it's worth asking price.
> 
> The SARB refinement and design balance is unparalleled in the under-$1k, 38mm sports watch/office watch crossover category. (I realize that's a pretty narrowly defined category, but that specific market seems huge.)
> 
> It left a giant gaping hole in the current watch world, one that no one seems to be able to fill.


I'm inclined to agree, apart from the relatively low - end movement. My SARB runs accurately enough for me, but it's not a constant rate and is reliant on how I leave it overnight. Some get v good accuracy, others get terrible accuracy, so it's a lottery. And I don't know how robust the 6R15 is


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

LCrow said:


> I'm inclined to agree, apart from the relatively low - end movement. My SARB runs accurately enough for me, but it's not a constant rate and is reliant on how I leave it overnight. Some get v good accuracy, others get terrible accuracy, so it's a lottery. And I don't know how robust the 6R15 is


Right. For movement or accuracy guys, I can see the complaints, but for someone like me who rotated watches frequently, it's not something I notice.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

And when you try to service the movement, that sometimes doesn't go well either ***Official SARB033/SARB035 Seiko Spirit thread*** .

There's still the option of putting a new movement in Seiko Mechanical 6R15 movement


----------



## paintedwall (Dec 30, 2014)

My 033 has been asleep in my watch box for a couple of years, but I saw Uncle Seiko was offering a beads of rice for this series, so I grabbed one. I've gotta say, this bracelet has breathed new life into this watch for me.


----------



## tighthams (Aug 26, 2020)

warm day in the pacific northwest


----------



## moheel (Feb 21, 2021)

vincentshumai said:


> View attachment 16106004
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me find out what strap this is? Found it during a Google search. Looking for this exact one if possible.


Hi - I know this post is from a while back, but if you're still looking, I believe its this one: The Davenport Calfskin Watch Strap In Blue - HODINKEE Shop 

I own the Davenport strap and it looks very similar to your photo


----------



## Miawwwn (Aug 19, 2021)

So, I wanted to recreate that look:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/g32gfx

I ordered the Kirkstead bracelet and the matching end links and tried to reproduce the process, but unfortunately (maybe there has been a change in the bracelet?) I couldn't get the Geckota center pieces to fit properly with the factory end links of the Sarb:









As they were too close together, they would not articulate and they stayed quite rigid. So I had to use the brushed, and longer, end center pieces from the factory bracelet, because I didn't want to use the hollow end links that came with the bracelet.

I also managed to fit the original Seiko clasp (I found the Geckota clasp a bit sharp and flimsy) with some efforts - if someone knows who invented the pin and collar system, please tell them it was the worst idea anyone ever had related to watch bracelets.

The result is fine, not perfect as I would have liked the center end link to match the other polished center links, but still better in my opinion than the original bracelet (my issue with the original bracelet is purely cosmetic):










My quest for the perfect bracelet for this watch is still not over, but in the meantime, and for those considering an upgrade of the original bracelet, I believe the Kirkstead is a step in the right direction.

See you in the next episode (Ginault? Steinhart?)!


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

Unfortunately I'm getting this unsightly bump with the AliExpress clasp. Guess it's because the folding part is rather straight and not as curved as the stock Seiko clasp. Guess if I can't fix this it's back to the stock clasp, which is a shame... 

To all of you who changed the clasp, you didn't get this?
















Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Munchie (Dec 20, 2013)

nckwvr said:


> Unfortunately I'm getting this unsightly bump with the AliExpress clasp. Guess it's because the folding part is rather straight and not as curved as the stock Seiko clasp. Guess if I can't fix this it's back to the stock clasp, which is a shame...
> 
> To all of you who changed the clasp, you didn't get this?
> 
> ...


I got the strapcode Sarb033 oyster bracelet and then bought another clasp from them with 3 adjustment holes (like the one you have) as the divers clasp that came with the strapcode bracelet was inappropriate for the watch IMO

I have had no problems at all (and I'm pretty sensitive to bracelet issues) and I think it was the best move I made with regard to aftermarket bracelets or straps for my sarb - it now just lives on the bracelet.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

I’ve used both 18m m and 16mm versions of this clasp across a wide variety of watches (LIW SRPE, SARB, Atticus, NTH, etc etc) and they all look like this on the wrist:











That “bump” should flatten itself with gravity or any tug at all. It looks to me like maybe one of your links isn’t articulating for some reason?


----------



## Miawwwn (Aug 19, 2021)

nckwvr said:


> Unfortunately I'm getting this unsightly bump with the AliExpress clasp. Guess it's because the folding part is rather straight and not as curved as the stock Seiko clasp. Guess if I can't fix this it's back to the stock clasp, which is a shame...
> 
> To all of you who changed the clasp, you didn't get this?
> 
> ...


Yes I've had this issue with the Ali clasp as well, the longer folding scissor is a problem especially for smaller wrists. You could try to mitigate that by shortening the 6 o'clock side of the bracelet (transferring a link to the 12 o'clock side, if you will), so that the clasp sits on the flatter part under the wrist?


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks guys.

I actually did that, transferring a link from the 6 to the 12 side, but that didn't help. 

I guess it depends on wrist size and curvature, i.e. the length the underside of your wrist can handle. If I use the last hole the bump isn't as noticeable, but when I choose a tighter hole the folding part presses on one of the links causing this bump (which bums me out...  ). In the last hole the folding part falls just in between links, so where the links themselves fold. That way it looks like your picture Ronin.

I'll try fiddling with it again later this week. A more hardcore solution might even be to bend the folding part a bit. But guess that won't be easy.

And also have a president (uncle Seiko) coming in hopefully tomorrow. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

I've never had the urge to change the original bracelet the 033/035 come on. It's a very good bracelet by Seiko standards and has milled steel folding extensions. Fits me well and I like having the Seiko logo and everything OEM.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Terry Lennox said:


> I've never had the urge to change the original bracelet the 033/035 come on. It's a very good bracelet by Seiko standards and has milled steel folding extensions. Fits me well and I like having the Seiko logo and everything OEM.


I agree that I like the OEM bracelet and I have been reluctant to buy a president or bor or jubilee for it as I have always been an oyster link fan. The buckle is my only pet peeve and I hope to post a simple mod as soon as I get time to try it and see if it works. I will post here when I do.


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

Some quick pics of the uncle Seiko president. Think I'm a fan! 

Also apologies for the terrible light but it's getting dark early already... 
















Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Terry Lennox said:


> Fits me well ...


That’s why you’ve never wanted to change it. For those of us between link sizes, it’s more of an issue.


----------



## donvegas (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## spoolmakdays (Jul 3, 2015)

Another vote for the OEM. Perfect fitment and very comfortable. I guess it's a matter of luck.


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## dumabalrog (Oct 6, 2021)

Just got my sarb035 in the mail yesterday and can't take it off. It's beautiful. Also got a black Barton elite silicone strap for it but not feeling it so steel watch it is. 

Anyone experience both uncle Seiko and strapcode?? Which is the better bracelet to go with as far as quality for this watch?


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

Really loving the Uncle Seiko president bracelet.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## MeapSecurity (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The "S" in Seiko stands for [modded] Salmon.


----------



## Moonboots (Jul 19, 2021)

nckwvr said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> I actually did that, transferring a link from the 6 to the 12 side, but that didn't help.
> 
> ...


I was looking at your photos and wonder if the issue is that you’re on the tightest micro adjust hole in the clasp. I wonder how it would fit if you removed a link and went to the furthest (most loose) micro adjust?


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

tro_jan said:


> The "S" in Seiko stands for [modded] Salmon.


Dang that dial is pretty.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

Moonboots said:


> I was looking at your photos and wonder if the issue is that you’re on the tightest micro adjust hole in the clasp. I wonder how it would fit if you removed a link and went to the furthest (most loose) micro adjust?
> 
> View attachment 16203476
> 
> ...


I think you are right, mine is on the first hole like your pics and is nice and flush.


----------



## nckwvr (Nov 29, 2016)

pojo1806 said:


> I think you are right, mine is on the first hole like your pics and is nice and flush.


Yes, that does make it better. However the whole reason for using the clasp was getting that extra hole for those warmer days. Well that and the gap between the clasp and bracelet. 

But I've been really happy with the president from the uncle. It hasn't come off of it since I installed it. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Miawwwn (Aug 19, 2021)

nckwvr said:


> Yes, that does make it better. However the whole reason for using the clasp was getting that extra hole for those warmer days. Well that and the gap between the clasp and bracelet.
> 
> But I've been really happy with the president from the uncle. It hasn't come off of it since I installed it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


I agree that the president bracelet is the way to go with the Sarb033:









But if you want to have another go with the original bracelet and the Ali clasp, did you try turning it around end-to-end, i.e. exchanging the 12 and the 6 o'clock end links? I was skeptical at first when someone suggested that, but it worked great with another bracelet that I couldn't shorten enough on the 6 o'clock side (the folding part of the clasp was going too far on the curve of the wrist and pushed against the bracelet), and it worked wonderfully!



dumabalrog said:


> Anyone experience both uncle Seiko and strapcode?? Which is the better bracelet to go with as far as quality for this watch?


Haven't tried the Strapcode, for a reason you might take into account as well: contrary to the Geckota, the Uncle Seiko and even the original bracelet, the Strapcode come with male end links, which in my opinion change the face of the watch too much.


----------



## Rickytylerson (Sep 19, 2020)

i spent a lot of time and money trying to find the right bracelet for my sarb. Mine came with the oem bracelet but no end links. Super frustrating. Larry from uncle seiko suggested I try his president end links. It worked ok but wasn’t perfect. Eventually I found someone use the uncle seiko president links with the geckota kirkstead. I tried it out and my search was over. I switched the seiko clasp ( it was a pain but not crazy ) and that was that.

edit: this is the all brushed version


----------



## markmv (Jul 21, 2011)

One of my favorites









Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


----------



## smyrniankiwi (Dec 9, 2017)

One of my favs in my watch collection;










Other photos in; Login • Instagram


----------



## Moonboots (Jul 19, 2021)

I’m having a hard time finding replies in this thread that address this… but does the Ginault oyster with the glidelock clasp fit the SARB case? A tapered oyster with that on the fly microadjustment would be phenomenal for this watch.


----------



## Pogo247 (May 11, 2020)

Moonboots said:


> I’m having a hard time finding replies in this thread that address this… but does the Ginault oyster with the glidelock clasp fit the SARB case? A tapered oyster with that on the fly microadjustment would be phenomenal for this watch.


I've recently picked up a SARB035 and put on my Ginault bracelet last week. It fits but there is a bit of a gap unfortunately and probably a bit too much for me to live with. It's a real shame as the Ginault bracelet and clasp is excellent

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonboots (Jul 19, 2021)

Pogo247 said:


> I've recently picked up a SARB035 and put on my Ginault bracelet last week. It fits but there is a bit of a gap unfortunately and probably a bit too much for me to live with. It's a real shame as the Ginault bracelet and clasp is excellent
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


Ah bummer. Does the gap exist on the case side due to a mismatch in the target case size for the bracelet (40mm) and the actual case size of the SARB (38mm)? I know I saw a post here on WUS one time where someone had their Ginault oyster on a SARB035 and it fit nicely, but that could have been an outlier.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

I love this watch to death


----------



## jamaha (May 31, 2017)

Moonboots said:


> Ah bummer. Does the gap exist on the case side due to a mismatch in the target case size for the bracelet (40mm) and the actual case size of the SARB (38mm)? I know I saw a post here on WUS one time where someone had their Ginault oyster on a SARB035 and it fit nicely, but that could have been an outlier.


I think that was in the SARB017 thread. Someone put the Ginault bracelet on their SARB033/035 and took up the extra room with electrical tape I think? Something like that.


----------



## Miawwwn (Aug 19, 2021)

Saw this one today on Chrono24:





Seiko Spirit SARB033 | Ref. SARB033 Watches on Chrono24


Find low prices for 23 Seiko ref. SARB033 watches on Chrono24. Compare deals and buy a ref. SARB033 watch.




chrono24.app





Any idea of what this bracelet is? Thank you!


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB035 today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## askinanight (Jul 23, 2020)

I never realized how the 0 when it's the tenth of the month looks sort of funky. Like instead of being upright it fell on its side.


----------



## Rickytylerson (Sep 19, 2020)

I’m happy to report I got my sarb033 back from Seiko service in New Jersey and all seems to be well! I had dropped it at sink height onto a tile floor - no visible damage but it was running crazy fast afterward. Took it to a local watchmaker and they said the mainspring was toast so they wanted to send it to Seiko. I can't remember what they told me seiko replaced, but they did full service on the movement including replacing a couple things. All gaskets redone and pressure tested. According to my first measurement with toolwatch app it's running -4 seconds a day.

edit - I wanted to put this here cause there aren't a lot of positive reviews for the service center and I feel like they did a good job for me.


----------



## maximax77 (Nov 1, 2019)

Rickytylerson said:


> I’m happy to report I got my sarb033 back from Seiko service in New Jersey and all seems to be well!


Thanks for sharing this. How much did this cost?


----------



## Rickytylerson (Sep 19, 2020)

It was $265 plus tax and shipping (I had it shipped through the AD which was $35 - it was worth it not to go through the hassle)


----------



## maximax77 (Nov 1, 2019)

Rickytylerson said:


> It was $265 plus tax and shipping (I had it shipped through the AD which was $35 - it was worth it not to go through the hassle)


Thanks! It’s not much below the original new price of that watch if I remember correctly.


----------



## Rickytylerson (Sep 19, 2020)

I think MSRP was in the $400s (not that anyone was originally paying that) people were buying them in the $260s like 5 years ago I guess. Certainly won't find one for that price anymore.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

maximax77 said:


> Thanks! It’s not much below the original new price of that watch if I remember correctly.


Original msrp was $425, I should know because that is what I paid for a brand new one in Oct 2020 and that was the lowest price I could find, and one of the last few "new" ones. It costs money to be late to the party


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

I had a similar experience sending mine to Seiko Service. I paid $318 for the watch so the price of service was almost as much as the watch. However, I’m still enjoying it today so it was worth it.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Goodness…










Used SEIKO Mechanical SARB035 6R15D Automatic Watch 38mm Ship from USA! | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Used SEIKO Mechanical SARB035 6R15D Automatic Watch 38mm Ship from USA! at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## kyuzo (Feb 27, 2013)

The Trio


----------



## old45 (Jan 21, 2017)

kyuzo said:


> The Trio


Hard to beat that!


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

RotorRonin said:


> Goodness…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL GLWS!


----------



## spoolmakdays (Jul 3, 2015)

I think the service price is reasonable. It's a well made watch worth getting serviced. You probably came out of it with a brand new movement. I've noticed on watch charts that the 035 and 033 are now neck and neck price wise. It used to be that the black was more in demand and pricier because of it.


----------



## LayeredTrout (Feb 27, 2020)

kyuzo said:


> The Trio
> View attachment 16295413


Interesting how the SARB and the 143 almost look similar in size. Assume it has to do with how large the dial is compared to the case size.


----------



## kyuzo (Feb 27, 2013)

The SARB has a slightly larger dial indeed, though case size wise they are very similar. The 143 may have a more substantial wrist presence due to the bracelet, but both 143 and 151 are pretty compact. I find this great, as all three fit well on a 6.8 inch writst.


----------



## davidrpigot (Dec 26, 2021)

Rickytylerson said:


> View attachment 16213335
> 
> View attachment 16213336
> 
> ...


Looks great! Could you post more pictures of the uncle seiko end links attached to the gekota kirkstead? This seems to have solved my search, but I"d love to see the tolerances between the watch, end links and bracelet up close before spending the money. Thanks! 

------------------------------------------
Do you know if anyone has tried to marry the uncle seiko jubilee end links with a gekota jubilee bracelet?


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Rickytylerson said:


> It was $265 plus tax and shipping (I had it shipped through the AD which was $35 - it was worth it not to go through the hassle)





percysmith said:


> Despite my offering more (having cashed up more than usual), ultimately my watchmaker only accepted US$200 for months of work.


My third party service is cheaper before parts but I bought at least EUR180 in parts as well.


----------



## Lacire (Jan 8, 2021)

I received this last Christmas and I’ve worn it everyday since, still enjoying it on my homemade watch ban.


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

Forgive me for asking what is probably a question asked a thousand times before. but in 2022 what's the consensus on replacing the clasp on the OEM bracelet? I have my SARB035 on the Uncle Seiko President, which is great and very comfortable, but sometimes I want to wear it on the OEM bracelet and remember that it's either too tight or too loose, and the clasp has that huge gap on one side 😭. What solutions have been tried and tested? are there any clasps I could get to replace the OEM?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

coconutpolygon said:


> Forgive me for asking what is probably a question asked a thousand times before. but in 2022 what's the consensus on replacing the clasp on the OEM bracelet? I have my SARB035 on the Uncle Seiko President, which is great and very comfortable, but sometimes I want to wear it on the OEM bracelet and remember that it's either too tight or too loose, and the clasp has that huge gap on one side . What solutions have been tried and tested? are there any clasps I could get to replace the OEM?


Scroll up a bit, you’ll see a number of posts detailing how to fix.


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

RotorRonin said:


> Scroll up a bit, you’ll see a number of posts detailing how to fix.


Went back a bunch of pages and saw this solution:



pojo1806 said:


> I took out 2 spring bars from the old Seiko clasp and used them for the new one, one from the flat link that connected to the micro adjust and one from the part that connects the clasp to the scissor/level/whatever it's called.
> I also swapped the H link and the flat end link to the opposite sides to hide it better.
> 
> Here are some images:
> ...


It worked perfectly! Had one of those clasps spare and now it fits perfectly. Might have to look into doing this on my SPB259 bracelet, too since that one also has the same fitment problem as the SARB.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB035 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NobruX (Oct 5, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miawwwn (Aug 19, 2021)

Seiko Spirit SARB033 | Ref. SARB033 Watches on Chrono24


Find low prices for 25 Seiko ref. SARB033 watches on Chrono24. Compare deals and buy a ref. SARB033 watch.




chrono24.app





O...K...


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Chrono24 had prices keep at US$700 for the last 12 months though...so EUR1,960 seems a bit too optimistic


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

Got it on the uncle seiko president, and I've replaced the crystal with a clear AR coated double domed one. Every time I think about selling this watch I just wear it for a day and remember why I bought it 😅.


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

kyuzo said:


> The Trio
> View attachment 16295413


nice group!


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

coconutpolygon said:


> Went back a bunch of pages and saw this solution:
> 
> 
> 
> It worked perfectly! Had one of those clasps spare and now it fits perfectly. Might have to look into doing this on my SPB259 bracelet, too since that one also has the same fitment problem as the SARB.


Glad my post helped you, I've worn my SARB035 pretty much exclusively since I added the clasp to mine, before then it sat in my watch box for a good 12 months unworn.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

percysmith said:


> Why? Mine's on its way Genuine bezel for the Seiko SARB033, SARB071, SCVS007 Spirit Diashock





MrDisco99 said:


> I stand corrected. Does it just snap on?





percysmith said:


> I read it needs to be praised off with a knife and a new one attached with glue. I plan to have my watchmaker do it (but he wasn't keen to do the sourcing).


Bezel back in stock Genuine bezel for the Seiko SARB033, SARB071, SCVS007 Spirit Diashock


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Replaced stock bracelet with Watchgecko Classic Kirkstead. Revitalised the watch for me:


----------



## Miawwwn (Aug 19, 2021)

Did you use the original end links or did you buy the ones from Geckota as well?


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Miawwwn said:


> Did you use the original end links or did you buy the ones from Geckota as well?


Bought them from Watchgecko


----------



## Miawwwn (Aug 19, 2021)

Well you can use the original ones 😅


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Miawwwn said:


> Well you can use the original ones 😅


I tried putting the stock endlinks - on the stock endlinks, the first link does not articulate correctly.


----------



## Miawwwn (Aug 19, 2021)

I had this issue as well, solved it by using the original end links AND first "inner" links.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

I just purchased this 1/2 link from Larry at US, now my buckle fix for the "gap" will be a piece of cake and not require a pulse arc micro tig welder  pics to follow when it arrives.


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

VincentG said:


> I just purchased this 1/2 link from Larry at US, now my buckle fix for the "gap" will be a piece of cake and not require a pulse arc micro tig welder  pics to follow when it arrives.
> View attachment 16461312


Have one on order myself.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

percysmith said:


> Replaced stock bracelet with Watchgecko Classic Kirkstead. Revitalised the watch for me:
> View attachment 16458457
> 
> 
> View attachment 16458461


I also tried putting the Geckota clasp to the stock bracelet. Unfortunately the Geckota swivel arm would not pivot properly after being put on the stock bracelet.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

SARB alternative?









Introducing - The new Longines Spirit 37mm Collection (Specs & Price)


The pilot's watch line has slimmed down with three new mid-size unisex models. Meet the new Longines Spirit 37mm Collection.




monochrome-watches.com













Longines Announces New Spirit 37mm Watches | aBlogtoWatch


The new Longines Spirit 37mm watch, released in 2022, with expert analysis, specs, price, and photos.



www.ablogtowatch.com


----------



## askinanight (Jul 23, 2020)

percysmith said:


> SARB alternative?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's $2,000...


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

askinanight said:


> It's $2,000...


But it got a five star review!


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

and it is an arabic dial?? how on earth could that make it a sarb sub??

On another note my Uncle Seiko 1/2 link arrived and I am going to swap it in on sunday and I will post pics.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Versatile SARB033


----------



## zabat (Sep 14, 2014)

deleting *editing *the post, don't want to be rude. But I couldn't resist - the Longines was gorgeous...


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

I haven't heard it mentioned much here but does anyone other than myself enjoy the rotor winding noise on the 6R movements? I only really appreciate this on the 6R movements after getting the 6R64 with the Sharp Edge GMT on top of the 6R15 on the SARB033. I don't enjoy the uncontrolled unidirectional noises on the Miyota 9015 or DG3804s. And on the 4R36/NH35, this effect is more muted.


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

percysmith said:


> I haven't heard it mentioned much here but does anyone other than myself enjoy the rotor winding noise on the 6R movements? I only really appreciate this on the 6R movements after getting the 6R64 with the Sharp Edge GMT on top of the 6R15 on the SARB033. I don't enjoy the uncontrolled unidirectional noises on the Miyota 9015 or DG3804s. And on the 4R36/NH35, this effect is more muted.


I can’t say I particularly notice the rotor noise of the 6415 enough to ‘enjoy’ it, but what I do enjoy is that it is not a Miyota movement as you pointed out. I find that rotor wobble and noise annoying enough to never again buy a watch with one of those movements.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

My half link arrived from Uncle Seiko, but before I installed it I wanted to try a buckle mod I have been thinking about, so I did that 1st and it was less than worthwhile, but it did help with the gap. I may try to take it further, I was very happy with how malleable the MIM stainless is on the buckle, I have had MIM stainless be very brittle in other situations. I used a small cold chisel that I rounded over and polished as my anvil and a small jewelers hammer. Anyone trying this I would recommend also sliding a #56 or #57 drill through the pin and collar hole so that if you miss with the hammer you dont crush the hole. Here are some picks, i reduced the gap noticeably, maybe half. I think my idea would work but it is difficult to execute and not worth it for so little gain. It did shorten my bracelet a bit and I don't think I need the half link  "after" pics follow the before ones;


----------



## Grgbss (Jun 10, 2020)

VincentG said:


> My half link arrived from Uncle Seiko, but before I installed it I wanted to try a buckle mod I have been thinking about, so I did that 1st and it was less than worthwhile, but it did help with the gap. I may try to take it further, I was very happy with how malleable the MIM stainless is on the buckle, I have had MIM stainless be very brittle in other situations. I used a small cold chisel that I rounded over and polished as my anvil and a small jewelers hammer. Anyone trying this I would recommend also sliding a #56 or #57 drill through the pin and collar hole so that if you miss with the hammer you dont crush the hole. Here are some picks, i reduced the gap noticeably, maybe half. I think my idea would work but it is difficult to execute and not worth it for so little gain. It did shorten my bracelet a bit and I don't think I need the half link  "after" pics follow the before ones;


Could you kindly explain your mod using short simple words? I’m generally not slow on the uptake but you totally lost me. I think you modded a part of the stock clasp? In what way did your mod end up altering it? Thank you in advance!


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Grgbss said:


> Could you kindly explain your mod using short simple words? I’m generally not slow on the uptake but you totally lost me. I think you modded a part of the stock clasp? In what way did your mod end up altering it? Thank you in advance!


My mod was trying to close the unusually large gap in the clasp by changing the shape of the leaves of the buckle. The jewelers pliers on the pics are just to hold the buckle leaves up on edge for the pic.


----------



## Miawwwn (Aug 19, 2021)

The best way to close the gap is to turn the bracelet 180° 😅


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB035 today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Uncle went salmon fishing.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

tro_jan said:


> Uncle went salmon fishing.


That is on my "to-do" list but I have 3 other watch projects ahead of my Sarb, I also have an 033 dial, date wheel and hands that I may install at some point if I get bored with the 037US  I also think at this point I will purchase an US president bracelet, my new SSC813 bracelet is so nice it is making me like the oem sarb bracelet even less :-( Once I do the salmon swap I plan to wear it into my local AD, it is a big shop and they are all wis, just not seikoholics, so I don't think any of them has ever seen one, other than maybe on IG.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

VincentG said:


> That is on my "to-do" list but I have 3 other watch projects ahead of my Sarb, I also have an 033 dial, date wheel and hands that I may install at some point if I get bored with the 037US  I also think at this point I will purchase an US president bracelet, my new SSC813 bracelet is so nice it is making me like the oem sarb bracelet even less :-( Once I do the salmon swap I plan to wear it into my local AD, it is a big shop and they are all wis, just not seikoholics, so I don't think any of them has ever seen one, other than maybe on IG.


A man with a plan it seems.
Let us know how the "visit" at your AD turns out.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

tro_jan said:


> A man with a plan it seems.
> Let us know how the "visit" at your AD turns out.


I will post a wrist shot in front of one of the Seiko displays, they always have a huge inventory of Seikos, more than one display case.


----------



## dicecube (May 19, 2016)

I wore my sarb035 every day for a year then let it sit for 5+ years. 2nd time wearing it this year, it sure is a beauty, especially on a leather strap.


----------



## ean10775 (Nov 8, 2012)

Today on a blue melange perlon. I love how versatile this watch is.


----------



## 3sr3v3r (9 mo ago)

The half link from US made me appreciate the stock bracelet a lot more, can't believe it took this long for a solution!


----------



## Bosman (Jul 13, 2014)

3sr3v3r said:


> The half link from US made me appreciate the stock bracelet a lot more, can't believe it took this long for a solution!


???
Where did you get a half link?


----------



## 3sr3v3r (9 mo ago)

Bosman said:


> ???
> Where did you get a half link?


Uncle Seiko! Half Link for Stock Bracelet (SARB)


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

I still havent installed mine because of the buckle mod but I am happy to have it


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

3sr3v3r said:


> Uncle Seiko! Half Link for Stock Bracelet (SARB)


gasp! thank you, ordered one.


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

3sr3v3r said:


> Uncle Seiko! Half Link for Stock Bracelet (SARB)


This is cool but I think the £3ish AliExpress buckle mod is way better value for money, also gets rid of the massive gap.


----------



## shitmat (May 7, 2018)

pojo1806 said:


> This is cool but I think the £3ish AliExpress buckle mod is way better value for money, also gets rid of the massive gap.


Please elaborate…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

****mat said:


> Please elaborate…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My post from last year.


pojo1806 said:


> I took out 2 spring bars from the old Seiko clasp and used them for the new one, one from the flat link that connected to the micro adjust and one from the part that connects the clasp to the scissor/level/whatever it's called.
> I also swapped the H link and the flat end link to the opposite sides to hide it better.
> 
> Here are some images:
> ...


The price has gone up to £5 now though.


----------



## Grgbss (Jun 10, 2020)

Need to source a new crown for a SARB033 I’m restoring. The original has a bent stem socket. Crown is functional but visibly crooked. Watchpartsplaza doesn’t have a restock ETA. 
Any known compatible crowns? 
How likely am I to damage the stem socket if I try to bend it back?


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Seiko Crown SARB033 with S Logo


Shop now, for Original Seiko SARB033 Parts and Seiko Bands, Check us out for All Your Watch Needs! We have a large selection of watch warts original aftermarket and much more check us out!




www.watchmaterial.com












Crown for Seiko 6R15-00C0 / 6R15-00C1 / 6R15-00A0 - SARB007, SARB009


Buy the Seiko 6R15-00C0 / 6R15-00C1 / 6R15-00A0 - SARB007, SARB009, SARB011, SARB019, SARB033, SARB035, SARB037, SCVS003, SCVS001, SCVS005, SCVS007, crown here




www.watchpartsplaza.com





Both are out though. 
I've just made a purchase from Watch Materials (I wrecked my SNKL23 and my wife's SNKL19 7S26 movement while regulating, I am going to have my watchmaker replace them with NH36As). Will PM you how that purchase goes.


----------



## Grgbss (Jun 10, 2020)

Yeah, I checked Watchmaterial too, they are good people, I’ve bought from them before


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Try posting a WTB on the Seiko forum, they have a forum header just for WTB. Or do a part number look-up on ebay, I saw one for a bin of $58.


----------



## Jeff43 (Dec 2, 2015)

Just here to say how much I still love this watch after owning it for seven years. I have more expensive watches but this one has something about it that makes it just right in many ways.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Classic black SARB033


----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

siomon said:


> View attachment 16679555


Looks like a SARB023? Don't see those very often.









SARB023 Automatic Watch


Seiko SAR Finder - SARB023 Automatic Watch - specifications, links to sellers, similar watches and accessories



www.watchsleuth.com


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

I wonder if anyone has put together a collection of all 8 of the Sarb's, I walked out on a Sarb070 then four years later bought an 035.


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## boibleu22 (9 mo ago)

I posted this in the main forum, but I’ll post it here again!









The 35 is wearing a Continental by Uncle Seiko. The 33 I purchased, the original owner had switched out and put on a double domed AR sapphire crystal, but honestly all I see are reflections when I look at it. It drives me crazy.


----------



## boibleu22 (9 mo ago)

siomon said:


> View attachment 16679555


Whoa, what strap is that? Sorry, i'm new to the SARBs!


----------



## Miawwwn (Aug 19, 2021)

I believe it is the original bracelet. It is different from the 033/035 but identical to the 045, for instance. Looks quite "Grand Seiko"-ish, and to think they retailed for a fraction of the price at the time!


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

VincentG said:


> I wonder if anyone has put together a collection of all 8 of the Sarb's, I walked out on a Sarb070 then four years later bought an 035.


8? Way more than that...









Search Results for Model = SARB, Sorted by Popularity


Seiko SAR Finder - Search Results for Model = SARB, Sorted by Popularity



www.watchsleuth.com







boibleu22 said:


> Whoa, what strap is that? Sorry, i'm new to the SARBs!


As I said on the previous page, that's a SARB023... that's the bracelet that came with it.


----------



## boibleu22 (9 mo ago)

Miawwwn said:


> I believe it is the original bracelet. It is different from the 033/035 but identical to the 045, for instance. Looks quite "Grand Seiko"-ish, and to think they retailed for a fraction of the price at the time!


Ahhh, I was quick on the draw and thought it was a 35.


----------



## boibleu22 (9 mo ago)

MrDisco99 said:


> As I said on the previous page, that's a SARB023... that's the bracelet that came with it.


I often go through these kind of threads quickly for pics, I overlooked your comment about the 23.

Beautiful watch, gonna have to add it to the treasure hunt.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

MrDisco99 said:


> 8? Way more than that...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


8 with identical case and dial architecture; 033, 035, 037, 038, 070, 071, 072, 073


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

percysmith said:


> I haven't heard it mentioned much here but does anyone other than myself enjoy the rotor winding noise on the 6R movements? I only really appreciate this on the 6R movements after getting the 6R64 with the Sharp Edge GMT on top of the 6R15 on the SARB033. I don't enjoy the uncontrolled unidirectional noises on the Miyota 9015 or DG3804s. *And on the 4R36/NH35, this effect is more muted*.





ean10775 said:


> I can’t say I particularly notice the rotor noise of the 6415 enough to ‘enjoy’ it, but what I do enjoy is that it is not a Miyota movement as you pointed out. I find that rotor wobble and noise annoying enough to never again buy a watch with one of those movements.


Sorry it’s the case: I put in a NH35 in a SNKL23 case today, it sounds a bit more like the 6R15/6R64 movements:


----------



## Grgbss (Jun 10, 2020)

boibleu22 said:


> I posted this in the main forum, but I’ll post it here again!
> View attachment 16681295
> 
> 
> The 35 is wearing a Continental by Uncle Seiko. The 33 I purchased, the original owner had switched out and put on a double domed AR sapphire crystal, but honestly all I see are reflections when I look at it. It drives me crazy.


Switch the 033 and the 035 cases. You will be pleasantly surprised by how nice the DD crystal looks on top of the 035 dial. Actually, mine is clear AR, can’t speak for blue AR from personal experience but it’s probably fine too


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

Grgbss said:


> Switch the 033 and the 035 cases. You will be pleasantly surprised by how nice the DD crystal looks on top of the 035 dial. Actually, mine is clear AR, can’t speak for blue AR from personal experience but it’s probably fine too


Agreed, DD crystal on the 035 is great.


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Seiko SARB035 today.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Black beauty










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Miawwwn (Aug 19, 2021)

Just posted in the daily WRUW thread:


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

UNCLE037










Sent from my 22021211RG using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

tro_jan said:


> UNCLE037
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this a mod? Never seen a pink sarb before


----------



## coconutpolygon (Jul 27, 2021)

sblantipodi said:


> Is this a mod? Never seen a pink sarb before


pink sarb does exist, SARB037. this is a mod dial based on the original by uncle seiko


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

sblantipodi said:


> Is this a mod? Never seen a pink sarb before


It is a salmon dial


----------



## Grgbss (Jun 10, 2020)

Re-brushing the lugs - has anyone done this? Got a few shiny shallow transverse scratches on top of my lugs - any specific technique recommendations?


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)

paintedwall said:


> My 033 has been asleep in my watch box for a couple of years, but I saw Uncle Seiko was offering a beads of rice for this series, so I grabbed one. I've gotta say, this bracelet has breathed new life into this watch for me.
> View attachment 16128430


That looks fantastic. I have an 035 and can’t decide on the BOR, jubilee or president.


----------



## LCrow (Jul 14, 2020)

I'm just gonna jump in here with a pic of my newly acquired 009, if that's okay


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

tro_jan said:


> UNCLE037
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would love to own a legit SARB037.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

pojo1806 said:


> I would love to own a legit SARB037.


I would not love to, since it would mean spending $3k on a $300 watch, I am very happy with Larry's dial. now if I came across a Sarb072 dial and hands I would add that as well to the kit


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

So I’m fully aware this probably seems ridiculous because I don’t consider myself to have safe queens but… I managed to pick up an 035 about 18 months ago on Amazon for $400ish CAD but given its current value I hardly wear it because I’m afraid to mark it up. I usually only wear it for dress occasions but the first and only tiny mark on the clasp made me cringe. I have no desire to sell and wear watches 3x what I paid for it with near reckless abandon but there is something about the SARB that keeps it in the watch box far too much. 

Do I keep it for dressy occasions only to minimize wear or wear it with courage in rotation?


----------



## LCrow (Jul 14, 2020)

I think if you stopped worrying about scratching up your 035, the pleasure you would get having it on the wrist and just enjoying ownership of such a great watch will far outweigh the few dollars extra that a pristine SARB is worth vs one that has signs of wear.


----------



## 1v1_m8 (Jun 30, 2017)

Just got the SARB on the Uncle Seiko Jubilee Bracelet. Absolutely loving it. I thought that the non-solid end links would be a deal-breaker, but I don't notice/mind them at all. Highly recommend!


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

amngwlvs said:


> So I’m fully aware this probably seems ridiculous because I don’t consider myself to have safe queens but… I managed to pick up an 035 about 18 months ago on Amazon for $400ish CAD but given its current value I hardly wear it because I’m afraid to mark it up. I usually only wear it for dress occasions but the first and only tiny mark on the clasp made me cringe. I have no desire to sell and wear watches 3x what I paid for it with near reckless abandon but there is something about the SARB that keeps it in the watch box far too much.
> 
> Do I keep it for dressy occasions only to minimize wear or wear it with courage in rotation?


If you know you're not going to flip it then current or future market value is irrelevant. Just wear it and stop worrying.

Mine has dings all over the case and bracelet and it makes me love it more because it's a visible marker of how much I've enjoyed it.


----------



## CDNS (6 mo ago)

?


----------



## LCrow (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

Since fixing the bracelet using the clasp mod this has become my "one watch collection" as I no longer wear anything else.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Wonder if anybody is doing a homage to the SARB033/5? SZSB isn’t a completely satisfactory replacement and Long Island Watch is too different to be a homage.


----------



## MrDisco99 (Jul 5, 2018)

percysmith said:


> Wonder if anybody is doing a homage to the SARB033/5? SZSB isn’t a completely satisfactory replacement and Long Island Watch is too different to be a homage.


That's as close as anyone gets to the real thing.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

LCrow said:


> I think if you stopped worrying about scratching up your 035, the pleasure you would get having it on the wrist and just enjoying ownership of such a great watch will far outweigh the few dollars extra that a pristine SARB is worth vs one that has signs of wear.





MrDisco99 said:


> If you know you're not going to flip it then current or future market value is irrelevant. Just wear it and stop worrying.
> 
> Mine has dings all over the case and bracelet and it makes me love it more because it's a visible marker of how much I've enjoyed it.


Thanks for the input - apologies I forgot to come and reply sooner! I think you both have valid points - my enjoyment now purely comes from looking at it sitting in the watch box but that's no place for a watch to live! With no intentions to flip and knowing it will likely never, no matter the condition, be worth less than I paid it may be time to go toss an extra link in the bracelet and start to enjoy this thing.

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Alright, you guys convinced me, for at least a day, to take her out of the watch box and wear to work. Damn this thing sparkles under bright LED lighting!


----------



## Explorer23 (Feb 9, 2019)

New to the thread but has anyone put a SARX bracelet on the SARB? I have a SARB035 and SARX035 and want to swap the bracelet.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Explorer23 said:


> New to the thread but has anyone put a SARX bracelet on the SARB? I have a SARB035 and SARX035 and want to swap the bracelet.


Try it out, it's easy enough. You'll see right away if it's a good fit, an acceptable one, or not at all.


----------



## GregB (Dec 6, 2008)

I sold a 35 a few years ago.

Just ordered a 33 off eBay.

I’ve tried other Seikos/Seiko 5’s but they are either too small or too large for my 7 1.4” wrist. Hoping my memory of how the 35 looked is accurate and the 33 will be the perfect size.


----------



## Kieran c (Apr 21, 2018)

Long time lurker. First time poster. My wife got me(well.....I got me) a used 035, complete set, for Christmas. Its in its box taunting me every day I pass it. Expect some pics when Santy arrives!! Anyone selling an 037?(Not a mod)


----------



## pojo1806 (Oct 24, 2017)

Sold my 035 on eBay last week, sold a few other Seiko as well and bought a BB58, I will miss it but had to let it go.


----------

